# NHL: Player News and Rumors (Thread finished)



## Knightfall

*Canadian Team FA List*
A look at the list of free-agent players (UFA, RFA) attached to all six Canadian teams:

*CALGARY:*
*Forwards* - Mike LeClerc (UFA), Lynn Loyns (UFA), Brantt Myhres (UFA), Darren Lynch (UFA)
*Defence* - Zenith Komarniski (UFA), Bryan Marchment (UFA)
*Goal* - None

*EDMONTON:*
*Forwards* - Rem Murray (UFA), Todd Harvey (UFA), J.J. Hunter (UFA), Blake Evans (UFA), Dan Baum (UFA), Ralph Intranuovo (UFA), Fredrik Lindquist (UFA), 
*Defence* - Dick Tarnstrom (UFA), Igor Ulanov (UFA), Kenny Smith (UFA). Kari Haakana (UFA), Mikko Luoma (UFA), Alexander Zhurik (UFA), Jason Platt (UFA)
*Goal* - None

*MONTREAL:*
*Forwards* - Niklas Sundstrom (UFA), Pierre Dagenais (UFA)
*Defence* - Todd Simpson (UFA), Johnathan Aitken (UFA), Miloslav Guren (UFA), Jeff Paul (UFA), 
*Goal* - Olivier Michaud (UFA), Vadim Tarasov (UFA)

*OTTAWA:*
*Forwards* - Vaclav Varada (UFA), Joe Murphy (UFA), Joe Cullen (UFA), Charlie Stephens (UFA), Steve Martins (UFA), Greg Watson (UFA), Brett Clouthier (UFA), Antti Tormanen (UFA)
*Defence* - Michal Barinka (RFA), Brad Norton (UFA), Lance Ward (UFA), Brennan Evans (UFA), Christer Olsson (UFA)
*Goal* - Billy Thompson (UFA)

*TORONTO:*
*Forwards* - Jason Allison (UFA), Clarke Wilm (UFA), Mike Hoffman (UFA), Brad Leeb (UFA), Lonny Bohonos (UFA)
*Defence* - Ian White (RFA), Aki Berg (UFA), Alexander Khavanov (UFA), Marc Moro (UFA), Maxim Galanov (UFA), David Turon (UFA)
*Goal* - None.

*VANCOUVER:*
*Forwards* - Josh Green (RFA), Marc-Andre Roy (UFA), Craig Darby (UFA), Nathan Smith (UFA), Johan Davidsson (UFA), Vadim Sharifijanov (UFA), Lubomir Vaic (UFA)
*Defence* - Sean Brown (UFA), Sven Butenschon (UFA), Jason Doig (UFA), Justin Kurtz (UFA), Leif Rohlin (UFA)
*Goal* - Mika Noronen (RFA), Maxime Ouellet (UFA), Robert McVicar (UFA)

UFA = Unrestricted Free Agent
RFA = Restricted Free Agent
TO = Too Old

And that's not even including the UFAs from all the American teams, which can be found on page two.


----------



## Knightfall

FYI...

An Edmonton radion station just announced some info about Edmonton's free agents. It is almost a guarantee that Peca WON'T be back in Edmonton, next year. It's not a money thing, however, as his family is on the east coast, and he wants to spend more time with them.

Thus, expect him to sign somewhere in the Eastern Conference.

Expect Roloson to stay in Edmonton, although he likely won't be offered HUGE bucks. Fans want Pisani to stay, but they might not get their wish if he gets a great offer from somewhere else. Hopefully, the Castledown Kid will stay.

Surprisingly, the one UFA who really wants to stay is Sergei Samsonov. He really likes it in Edmonton, but would have to take less money to stay here. he wouldn't likely get more than 3 million a season.

Laraque also wants to stay in Edmonton.

They also talked about some of the free agents that Edmonton might be interested in. Wade Redden is a Sherwood Park native, and the Oilers would like to add him to the blueline, but the price will be REALLY high, so I won't be counting any chickens.  

They also mentioned Straka's name, which jives with what I've heard in the past.

However, expect the Oilers to go after more Tier 2 free agents instead of the Tier 1s.

Cheers!

KF72

p.s. The Internet rumor is that Jovanovski wants to go back to Florida.


----------



## Knightfall

*Some other FA news from Sportsnet.ca*

*Hockey Hearsay*
_*June 21, 2006*_

*Elias, Devils open talks*
Now that Patrick Elias has an agent, the star forward can get down to negotiations with the New Jersey Devils.

Allan Walsh, who also represents Elias' close friend Martin Havlat of Ottawa, confirmed that he was officially hired by Elias last week. According to NorthJersey.com, Lou Lamoriello is making Elias a top priority this offseason. Elias can become an unrestricted free-agent on July 1, 2006.

"We're going to stay on the same thought process," Lamoriello said. "We're going to do everything we can to sign Patrik."

The Devils also need to make decisions regarding player buyouts before the June 30 deadline. Alexander Mogilny ($3.5 million) and Vladimir Malakhov ($3.6 million) are the most likely candidates because the full value of their contracts, which have one year left, would count against the cap even if they retire.

*Kings, Wings line up for Luongo*
 After missing the playoffs in 2005-06, the Los Angeles Kings are taking a proactive approach to making sure it doesn't happen again ... starting with Florida goalie Roberto Luongo.

According to a report in the Palmbeachpost, the Los Angeles Kings have offered the Panthers a package of three players — including goaltender Mathieu Garon — in exchange for Luongo. The other two players involved are reported to be Alexander Frolov and right winger Dustin Brown.

The Kings aren't alone in the Luongo sweepstakes. The National Post is reporting that Detroit has also entered into the fray.

The paper states that superstar centre Pavel Datsyuk and the Wings' top goatending prospect Jimmy Howard have been mentioned as pieces of the deal which would likely include multiple faces heading in each direction.

The Panthers are entertaining trade offers after failing to reach a long-term deal with the no. 1 netminder, who is seeking a one-year deal to stay in south Florida. The Panthers can retain Luongo's rights for one more season by extending him a qualifying offer of $3.2 million by Sunday.


----------



## Knightfall

*From Sportsnet.ca*

*Sharks decline option on Scott Thornton*
_*June 21, 2006*_

SAN JOSE, Calif. (AP) -- The San Jose Sharks declined their contract option on veteran left wing Scott Thornton on Wednesday.

Thornton had been with the Sharks since 2000, scoring 147 points and recording 439 penalty minutes in 342 games. He skated for Toronto, Edmonton, Montreal and Dallas earlier in his career, playing 836 games over parts of 15 NHL seasons.

Thornton, who scored 21 points last season, also is the cousin of Joe Thornton, the Sharks' star centre and last season's NHL scoring champion.

But the 35-year-old Scott Thornton was the Sharks' oldest player last season by nearly five years. His option for next season was worth more than $1.5 million US.

San Jose general manager Doug Wilson declined the chance to exercise Thornton's option and then trade him to another team, saying he wanted Thornton to be able to choose his next club.

"It's not every player you do this for, but I have a lot of respect for him," Wilson said. "This gives him time to check out his options. ... We've got guys coming from underneath, and we will look externally, too, to improve our team."

Thornton and centre Alyn McCauley are the Sharks' only unrestricted free agents. The Sharks will open negotiations next week with McCauley, who was slowed for most of the playoffs by a knee injury.


----------



## Knightfall

*This wouls suck, if true. But I don't buy it.*

*Say what? Pronger asks Oilers for trade*
*TSN.ca Staff with CP files*
_6/23/2006 852 PM_

*The Edmonton Oilers are in the midst of what could be a severe shakeup to their roster just days after their Game 7 Stanley Cup Final loss.* 

NHL sources indicate that Oilers' defenceman Chris Pronger has requested a trade from the club based on "personal, family considerations." 

"I think they're more rumblings than anything," Oilers GM Kevin Lowe responded Friday evening. "I'm pretty focused on the draft right now I don't want to get too much into player personnel stuff." 

When asked if Pronger had asked to be traded, Lowe responded: "He hasn't asked me. I'll just leave it at that." 

"We just got over a seven-game series in the Stanley Cup finals and there seems to be a lot of discussion about this and I'm not sure where it's coming from," added Lowe. "Let's put it this way. Why would we want to trade Chris Pronger?" 

"One thing I've learned in my five or six years as a manager is that stuff tends to out of right field for whatever reasons. It can be agendas, hidden agendas, certain motivations, so nothing surprises me." 

In 80 games with the Oilers this season, Pronger scored 12 goals and 56 points and was a Conn Smythe Trophy candidate through Edmonton's postseason run. 

Pronger finished third in postseason scoring with five goals and 16 assists in 24 games. 

The St. Louis Blues traded Pronger to Edmonton last August for defencemen Eric Brewer, Doug Lynch and Jeff Woywitka. The veteran defenceman is entering the second year of a five-year contract worth $6.25 million US per year. 

Pronger, 31, has played in four NHL all-star games and is a three-time Olympian. The six-foot-six native of Dryden, Ont., has 456 points including 106 goals in 802 NHL games. He  won the Hart and Norris trophies in 2000, and was the first player to do so since Bobby Orr in 1972. 

He was the No. 2 pick by Hartford in the 1993 NHL Draft and played two seasons with the Whalers before being dealt to the St. Louis Blues for forward Brendan Shanahan.


----------



## Knightfall

*Havlat only wants to sign a one-year deal*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_6/23/2006 3:54:54 PM_

*If Martin Havlat is going to sign with the Ottawa Senators, it is going to be for only one year.* 

Havlat's agent Allan Walsh said Friday his client is only interested in a one year contract, which could lead to him being traded out of Ottawa. 

''Martin Havlat will be looking to sign a one-year deal and certainly is curious to see what kind of interest exists for him as an unrestricted free agent next summer,'' Walsh said. 

Havlat had nine goals and seven assists in 18 games for the Senators this season.  He missed 58 games to a shoulder injury and five more with a suspension.  In ten playoff games Havlat contributed seven goals and six assists. 

In 298 career regular-season games with Ottawa Havlat has 105 goals and 130 assists.


----------



## Knightfall

*'Canes sign Brind'Amour to 5-year deal*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_6/23/2006 6:48:04 PM_

*The Carolina Hurricanes have re-signed captain Rod Brind'Amour to a five year deal.* 

The deal will pay the veteran centre $4 million in each of the first three years, and $3 million in each of the last two years, and is in lieu of the 2006-07 option on his prior contract. 

"There is no substitute for having a player as dedicated and determined as Rod to lead the team," said Hurricanes president and general manager Jim Rutherford. "His leadership and play on the ice were key components to winning the Stanley Cup, and his commitment to the Hurricanes organization and the community off the ice makes him a great ambassador for our team and the Triangle area." 

The Professional Hockey Writers' Association selected Brind'Amour, 35, as the 2005-06 recipient of the Frank J. Selke Trophy for the Best Defensive Forward at Thursday's NHL Awards. 

During the regular season, the Ottawa, Ont., native played in 78 of 82 regular-season games and scored 31 goals and 39 assists (70 points) to rank tied for second on the team in goals and fourth on the team in points. Brind'Amour's 19 power-play goals ranked tied for first on the team and eighth in the NHL. 

Brind'Amour's 59.1 faceoff-win percentage ranked third in the NHL. Brind'Amour took 347 more faceoffs than any other NHL player (Joe Thornton ranked second with 1,798), finished the season with a plus-8 rating and led all NHL forwards averaging 24:17 time on ice, 1:32 more than the next nearest forward (Brad Richards - 22:45). 

In the postseason, Brind'Amour ranked first on the team and second in the NHL with 12 goals, including an NHL second-best six power-play markers. His 18 postseason points ranked third on the team and tied for sixth among NHL players. Brind'Amour posted a plus-9 rating in Carolina's 25 playoff games to rank third on the team and tie for ninth in the league. 

Since breaking into the league with St. Louis during the 1989 playoffs, Brind'Amour (6' 1", 205 lbs.) has scored 50 goals, 57 assists (107 points) and accumulated 89 penalty minutes in 141 postseason games. 

The Hurricanes acquired Brind'Amour from Philadelphia on Jan. 23, 2000, along with goaltender Jean-Marc Pelletier and a second-round draft pick, in exchange for Keith Primeau and a fifth-round draft choice. Since joining the Hurricanes, Brind'Amour has scored 104 goals and added 166 assists (270 points) in 397 regular-season games with, and he has twice been the recipient of the Hurricanes' Steve Chaisson Award for determination, dedication and proving to be an inspiration to his teammates. 

In 1,187 regular-season NHL games, he has scored 382 goals, earned 599 assists (981 points) and accumulated 944 penalty minutes with St. Louis, Philadelphia and Carolina. 

The Blues selected Brind'Amour with the ninth overall pick in the first round of the 1988 NHL Entry Draft. 

He represented Canada at the 1998 Winter Olympics, was named to the 1990 NHL All-Rookie Team and played in the 1992 NHL All-Star Game.


----------



## Knightfall

*WOW! Unbelievable trade.*

*Luongo going to Canucks for Bertuzzi*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_6/23/2006 10:18:21 PM_

*The Vancouver Canucks and Florida Panthers have completed a multi-player trade involving some big names on the eve of the NHL Draft.* 

The Panthers have confirmed that they acquired Todd Bertuzzi, Bryan Allen and Alexander Auld from the Canucks in exchange for Roberto Luongo and Lukas Krajicek. 

Luongo is a restricted free agent, and the Panthers have been unable to work out a long-term deal.  The Miami Herald reported on Tuesday that Panthers general manager Mike Keenan said that the team would explore all options when it came to Luongo. 

Luongo had a 2.97 goals-against average and .914 save percentage last season. The Panthers finished 11th in the Eastern Conference and have not made the playoffs during Luongo's five seasons with the team. 

"This is a trade that addresses a number of needs for our hockey club," Keenan said. "We’ve added an experienced and talented forward, a skilled goaltender and a strong defenceman that we expect to help our team immediately." 

Bertuzzi had 25 goals and 71 points last season, following his suspension for attacking Colorado's Steve Moore near the end of the 2004 regular season. 

Berfore news of the impending deal broke, Nonis made no bones about the fact that he was shopping. 

"He's in the same spot as everyone else, but the media loves to focus on one player," said Nonis of Bertuzzi. "We have a group of players that as a group underachieved which means the majority of those players are available." 

Bertuzzi's best season was 2002-2003, when he scored 46 goals and 51 assists.


----------



## Teflon Billy

Wow! 

Nice trade. Kind of sad to see Allen and Auld leave with him, but Bert for Luongo (and whoever that other guy is) is nice


----------



## Knightfall

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> Wow!
> 
> Nice trade. Kind of sad to see Allen and Auld leave with him, but Bert for Luongo (and whoever that other guy is) is nice




Here's an info page on Lukas Krajicek...
http://www.tsn.ca/nhl/teams/players/bio/?id=2290&hubname=nhl-panthers

Here's TSN.ca's scouting report...

*Scouting Report*
*Assets:* Has all-star potential from the back end. Will put up points and also log loads of ice time when he becomes an NHL regular.
*Flaws:* Must be able to handle the physical style of the pro game. Needs more bulk for his 6-2 frame and work on his defensive-zone coverage.
*Career Potential:* Power play quarterback.


----------



## Lord Zardoz

*Pronger rumor does not make much sense*

On a financial front, Pronger has about as solid a deal as I think he can expect from the Oilers.  And since the Oilers had a very convincing, if not successful, run at the cup this year, so I doubt that Pronger has a desire to move to a more successful team.

Now, it is possible that Pronger has had some family situation come up.  Or that there are other 'human factors' inside the Oilers organization that may have Pronger wanting to leave.  But none of that fits.

It is all moot anyway.  Sooner or later someone is going to ask Pronger directly.  If he wants to stay, he will flat out deny the rumor.  If he wants out, he will either confirm, or most likley, just be evasive about it.  He may not want to say he wants to leave outright since he is under a contract, which means it is ultimately not his choice.

END COMMUNICATION


----------



## Knightfall

*From Sportsnet.net*

*Hockey Hearsay: Vigneault fires staff*
 News 1130 Radio in Vancouver is reporting that new Vancouver Canucks head coach Alain Vigneault has fired all his assistant coaches.
--------
Whoa


----------



## Teflon Billy

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> *Hockey Hearsay: Vigneault fires staff*
> News 1130 Radio in Vancouver is reporting that new Vancouver Canucks head coach Alain Vigneault has fired all his assistant coaches.
> --------
> Whoa




That's insane. there wer some real quality guys in there (Particularly Mike Johnston)


----------



## Agamon

Some Habs info and rumours:

*It seems that the Leafs might buy out Tie Domi's contract and that Montreal is interested in him.  _That had better not be true._

*Before Kirk Muller was signed as assistant coach, rumour was Wild assistant coach and former Habs coach Mario Trembley was looking for a buyout from the Wild to go be assistant to Guy Carbonneau in Montreal.  _Verdict: Kirk Muller, yay!  Mario Trembley, boo!_

*Todd Bertuzzi was almost traded to Montreal last trade deadline.  The deal was nearly finalized after Theodore was dealt to Colorado, and was to be for Zednik and an unknown d-man.  Vancouver bailed at the last minute.  _As much as the Habs need a power forward, I'm glad this didn't happen._

*There is an Aebisher for St.Louis rumour floating around Montreal.  _As cool as that would be, I'm fairly sure that's all it is, a rumour.  Plus, Montreal doesn't need another small forward._

*The Habs are interested in signing Jason Arnott.  _Who isn't?  He make a great addition to the team, though._


----------



## Agamon

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> That's insane.




I have to admit, as a Habs fan, when I saw Vigneault was hired by the 'Nucks, I thought, "How very sad for the Canuckleheads..."


----------



## Teflon Billy

Agamon said:
			
		

> *There is an Aebisher for St.Louis rumour floating around Montreal.  _As cool as that would be, I'm fairly sure that's all it is, a rumour.  Plus, Montreal doesn't need another small forward._




David Aebischer for Martin St. Louis????

Why would Tampa even entertain that?


----------



## Knightfall

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> David Aebischer for Martin St. Louis????
> 
> Why would Tampa even entertain that?



Agreed. If I was Tampa Bay, I'd wait and see if Gerber is willing to sign wit them. That's a goalie that Tampa Bay has faced and knows the Division.


----------



## Teflon Billy

Agamon said:
			
		

> I have to admit, as a Habs fan, when I saw Vigneault was hired by the 'Nucks, I thought, "How very sad for the Canuckleheads..."




It was met here with equal parts "eyebrow raising" and "shoulder shrugging".

He'd better be something, Mark Crawford was pretty well though of here; and we were all kind of shiocked when he was let go.

Vigneault was pretty far down on my list of suspects.

I thought that the wish list looked something like this...

Ken Hitchcock
Mike Johnstone
Ted Nolan
Don Hay
Alain Vigneault

...looks like I was wrong.


----------



## Agamon

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> David Aebischer for Martin St. Louis????
> 
> Why would Tampa even entertain that?




Like I said, I'm not sure why Montreal would entertain it either.  That would officially turn them into the Munchkinland of the NHL.  That, and after selecting St. Louis in the first round of both my pools last season, I am very dissappointed in his play in new NHL.

Sounds like a Montreal fan rumour, looking to shed unpopular Aebischer and get a popular francophone forward.


----------



## Agamon

So I'm watching Argentina and Mexico on TSN today, still wondering why the draft was postponed until later today...

Well, duh.  Putting 2 and 2 together is sometimes a good idea.


----------



## Knightfall

*Bouchard signs 1-year deal with Wild*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_6/24/2006 9:10:19 AM_

*The Minnesota Wild have signed forward Pierre-Marc Bouchard to a one-year contract worth $1.85 million US.*

''We were impressed with Pierre-Marc's commitment to the team and effort this year, and with his desire to re-sign quickly and begin preparing for next season,'' said Wild president and general manager Doug Risebrough.

Bouchard, 22, was set to become a restricted free agent this summer.

The Wild's eighth overall selection is 2002 had a career season this year, scoring 17 goals and 59 points in 80 games this season.

In 191 career games, he has 28 goals and 101 points.


----------



## Lord Zardoz

*Pronger rumor apparantly confirmed*

It appears that the personal reasons thing is legit, his wife hates living in Edmonton.

Now, obviously, this puts the Oilers in a  position.  About the only possible benefit is that if they do trade him, it frees up alot of cash which they might use to hold on to other free agents.

Running the other way with it though, what happens if the Oilers refuse to trade Pronger?  I am not a huge sports fan (the only reason I even post in these threads is a side effect of the Oilers making such a good run this year).  It would obviously be pretty corrosive for Prongers Morale, and there probably arent that many players comparable to Pronger who arent locked into contracts right now, except maybe Zdeno Chara.

As a side effect, if Prongers wife is motivating the trade, that cannot be seen as an asset for most teams that might want him, especially small market teams.  If Mrs Pronger hates Edmonton, I dont see how she would be happier in Ottawa.

END COMMUNICATION


----------



## Agamon

*Flames acquire Tanguay from Avalanche*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_6/24/2006 6:31:16 PM_

*The Calgary Flames made a move to get more offence next season, acquiring forward Alex Tanguay from the Colorado Avalanche in exchange for defenceman Jordan Leopold, a 2006 second round pick, and a conditional second rounder in 2007 or 2008.*

Tanguay, 26, had 29 goals and 49 assists for 78 in 71 games last season.

In 450 NHL games, Tanguay has scored 137 goals, 263 assists and 400 points. He is a +121 in his six seasons with Colorado.

Leopold, 25, played in 74 games for the Flames last season, recording 20 points on two goals and 18 assists.  He posted a +6 plus/minus rating and finished second on the team in average time on ice (22:19).

"Jordan is a solid defenseman and a very good skater," said Avalanche Executive Vice President and General Manager Francois Giguere.  "He is a former Hobey Baker Award winner that has great playmaking abilities at both ends of the ice.  He is only 25 years-old and has a bright future ahead of him."

"Moreover, we are hopeful that this year's second-round draft pick will become an Avalanche player in the near future," added Giguere.

Leopold made his NHL debut with the Flames in 2002-03 and has compiled 15 goals and 52 assists in 214 career games.

_Had to add this one myself, KF, it's very exciting news for me _


----------



## Knightfall

Lord Zardoz said:
			
		

> It appears that the personal reasons thing is legit, his wife hates living in Edmonton.




Yes, I heard Kevin Lowe confirm it, on TV, at the draft, today. I'm very annoyed, but what's Pronger to do? Divorce his wife?  

During the draft, the TSN guys said that the two teams showing the most interest, with the best offers, for Pronger, were Toronto and the NY Rangers. Those choices are fine with me, as it would means Prongs would play in the east and I wouldn't have to suffer through watching him play for a Western Conference team.


----------



## Knightfall

Agamon said:
			
		

> Had to add this one myself, KF, it's very exciting news for me.




No worries.  

After all, imitation is often the best form of flattery. I posted it to the Draft thread, however, before I saw your post here.


----------



## Lord Zardoz

Well, its a problem for the Oilers to be sure, but, crap happens.

I do hope that the Oilers at least hold out for a worth while offer.  I dont think that the Oilers signed that kind of contract on a whim, they tied up alot of money for alot of years hoping Pronger would stick around.

The fact that he wants out is all well and good, but the Oilers should not have to take a bad trade just to appease his wife.

END COMMUNICATION


----------



## Knightfall

Lord Zardoz said:
			
		

> Well, its a problem for the Oilers to be sure, but, crap happens.
> 
> I do hope that the Oilers at least hold out for a worth while offer.  I dont think that the Oilers signed that kind of contract on a whim, they tied up alot of money for alot of years hoping Pronger would stick around.
> 
> The fact that he wants out is all well and good, but the Oilers should not have to take a bad trade just to appease his wife.
> 
> END COMMUNICATION




Kevin Lowe won't make a bad trade, just to appease one player (and his family). He'll take his time and do it right. He'll want to make sure that the players coming back WANT to play/stay in Edmonton.

I expect it to be mid-July before Pronger is traded. Lowe will want to try and sign key free agents, in order to prove that there are players who WANT to play/stay in Edmonton.

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*From Sportsnet.ca*

*HC Connected: Panthers grab another goalie?*
_June 25, 2006_

Sources tell Sportsnet the Florida Panthers have acquired goaltender Craig Anderson from the Chicago Blackhawks in exchange for a 6th round draft pick.

Anderson played in 29 games last season for Chicago, and compiled a record of 6-12, with a GAA of 3.32 with one shutout.


----------



## devilbat

Lord Zardoz said:
			
		

> The fact that he wants out is all well and good, but the Oilers should not have to take a bad trade just to appease his wife.




I've got a little inside knowledge about the Pronger situation.

Chris Pronger is from a town about three and a half hours away from Winnipeg, called Dryden, Ontario.  One of the parents of a kid on my kids soccer team is originally form that town, and is good friends with the Pronger family.  

He was telling me earlier in the spring, that there would be a shake up in Edmonton after the season, because Pronger's wife hated it there.  It turns out she's a bit of as debutante from a rich St. Louis family, and the idea of spending her winters in the wilds of northern Alberta for the next four years, was less then appealing.  

What I don't understand, is why Pronger signed for five years?  Maybe his wife started using the D word, and the situation became a bit more serious.

Anyway, the rumors I heard was Lowe asked for Alexander Steen and Tomas Kaberle in exchange for Pronger, and the Leafs turned them down.


----------



## devilbat

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> It was met here with equal parts "eyebrow raising" and "shoulder shrugging".
> 
> He'd better be something, Mark Crawford was pretty well though of here; and we were all kind of shiocked when he was let go.
> 
> Vigneault was pretty far down on my list of suspects.




Vignault did a great job down here with the Cunucks farm team, but I don't think his schtick will fly with the big boys.  It didn't seem to work for him in Montreal.

As for the trade, I think it's great for the Cunucks.  Especially so if they can re-sign Luongo.  Allen was a tough loss, but Auld, IMHO, sucks.  I was a fan of Bertuzzi, but many hometown Cunucks fans told me that he has far more "off" games, then "on" games in the last two seasons.  Couple that with the incident, and a fresh start was needed for the big winger.


----------



## Teflon Billy

devilbat said:
			
		

> Vignault did a great job down here with the Cunucks farm team, but I don't think his schtick will fly with the big boys.  It didn't seem to work for him in Montreal.




What is his schtick?



> As for the trade, I think it's great for the Cunucks.  Especially so if they can re-sign Luongo.  Allen was a tough loss, but Auld, IMHO, sucks.




I was a little shcoked to see Allen go, until I realized that the defenceman we got back was of comparable quality.

I thought Auld was allright (and was miles away from Sucking), but choosing between him and Luongo is not exactly difficult.



> I was a fan of Bertuzzi, but many hometown Cunucks fans told me that he has far more "off" games, then "on" games in the last two seasons.  Couple that with the incident, and a fresh start was needed for the big winger.




Yeah, I love the guy when he's got his head in the game. But over the past two years he has managed that less and less.

I knew he was leaving, I just never dreamed we were going to get someone as good as Luongo for him.


----------



## Welverin

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> I thought that the wish list looked something like this...
> 
> _*Ken Hitchcock*_
> 
> ...looks like I was wrong.




When exactly did the Flyers fire him? Or was that just wishful thinking?


----------



## Teflon Billy

Welverin said:
			
		

> When exactly did the Flyers fire him? Or was that just wishful thinking?




There was some speculation..all  as it turned out


----------



## Welverin

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> There was some speculation..all  as it turned out




Happy Faces!   , Happy Faces!


----------



## Knightfall

*Canadiens re-sign Huet to a 2-year deal*
*Canadian Press*
_6/26/2006 12:08:42 PM_

*MONTREAL (CP) - Cristobal Huet wanted the Canadiens and Montreal wanted him, so the French goalkeeper signed a two-year, $5.75-million US deal to remain with the NHL club.*

Huet is scheduled to earn $3 million this season and $2.75 million in 2007-'08. Huet, who earned $456,000 last season, gave up a chance at unrestricted free agency to return to the site of his breakthrough 2005-'06 campaign.

"I never hid the fact that coming back to Montreal was a priority," Huet said during a conference call Monday from his home in Grenoble, France. "And the fact that they were interested in having me was a big factor.

"The organization is great. I know what to expect and the team is good and getting better every year. That was important for me in re-signing with Montreal. I saw no reason to look anywhere else."

Huet posted an 18-11-4 record with seven shutouts, a 2.20 goals-against average and a league-best .929 save percentage in 36 regular-season games.

More importantly, he resolved a disastrous situation in goal in mid-season when former Hart and Vezina Trophy winner Jose Theodore struggled and the team was falling out of the NHL Eastern Conference playoff race.

Huet's solid play allowed the Canadiens to claim seventh place and take eventual Stanley Cup-champion Carolina to six games in the first round.

It also allowed general manager Bob Gainey to trade Theodore and his hefty contract to the Colorado Avalanche for goalie David Aebischer, a restricted free agent who will be given a qualifying offer to stay in Montreal.

"We were hoping to get Cristobal signed," said Gainey. "We had a good start to our relationship last year and I think it can continue and grow."

The signing left Aebischer's status in doubt.

The Swiss goalie, who earned $1.9 million last season, was relegated to backup status by Huet. The Canadiens also have Yann Danis, who may be ready to move up from AHL Hamilton.

Gainey did not rule out trying to trade Aebischer.

"Anything's possible," said Gainey. "We feel that Yann Danis is best served continuing his development, whether it's in Hamilton or as a part-time player in Montreal.

"Cristobal won the position of starting goaltender for the important games at the end of the season and in the playoffs. It's uncertain what our team will look like in September - in goal or at other positions."

Huet showed he could perform under the pressure of the postseason by registering a 2.33 GAA and a .929 save percentage.

He was acquired, along with centre Radek Bonk, from the Los Angeles Kings in 2004 for goalie Mathieu Garon and a third-round draft pick.

The signing left defenceman Francis Bouillon as Gainey's next priority before unrestricted free agents go on the market Saturday.

Gainey said he will be looking for offensive help, but if Bouillon doesn't sign, he'll also need a defenceman. The stocky Bouillon had a strong 2005-06 season while earning only $600,000.

As usual, Gainey gave no indication of which players he may go after.

"We'll be prepared Saturday to participate in free agency and see who is available," he said. "A lot of teams now have to take the black marker and take Cristobal Huet's name off their lists.

"There will be others who are free agents and we'll see if there are players we can pursue."

Even with Huet off the list, the goaltending situation retains  particular interest going into Saturday.

Already, Florida has sent Roberto Luongo to Vancouver and Boston dealt Andrew Raycroft to Toronto. Goalies Marc Denis of Columbus, Martin Biron of Buffalo and Evgeni Nabokov (and his large contract) of San Jose are also believed to be available for a trade.


----------



## Knightfall

*Canucks qualify Luongo; Lupien confident*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_6/26/2006 1:43:34 PM_

*(tsn.ca) - The Canucks have made their first move in negotiations with new goaltender Roberto Luongo Monday, making a qualifying offer to the restricted free agent, and there is more to come according to CKNW 980 AM in Vancouver.*

The Canucks qualified Luongo at $3.2 million, which gives the club his rights for the 2006-07 season, but the radio station is also reporting that Luongo's agent, Gilles Lupien, will meet with his client in Montreal this week to discuss the prospects of a long term deal.

Luongo, 27, played 75 games with the Florida Panthers in 2005-06, posting a record of 35-30-9 with a 2.97 GAA and a .914 save percentage. Over his five-year NHL career, Luongo has played a total of 341 games, with a record of 115-168-41, a 2.72 GAA and a .919 save percentage.

Lupien, as you would expect, praised the Canucks today while taking a few pot shots at the Panthers.

"It was completely different," Lupien said after his initial discussion on Friday night with Nonis. "(With the Panthers) it was, 'We want five (years) and shut your mouth.'

"There (in Florida) it was, 'It's five years or we're going to trade you.'"

After Luongo and Lupien refused to sign a long-term pact with Florida, Panthers' GM Mike Keenan stayed true to his word and traded his star goaltender to Vancouver on Friday in a five player swap that sent Todd Bertuzzi south.

Lupien said Luongo did not want to leave his family and friends in Florida, and was "scared" of getting traded. He says they wanted to sign a one-year deal with Florida to give them another season to work out a longer contract with the Panthers.

"We tried and worked very hard at resolving a contract situation with Roberto Luongo," Keenan told the Miami Herald-Sun on Friday after making the big trade. "As an organization, we made a decision we had to move forward and doing so satisfied a lot of the needs that we had."

According to the Miami Herald, Luongo declined several four-year and five-year offers from the Panthers, the last being a four-year deal at $6.25 million per season. The Herald reported that Panthers coach Jacques Martin made a last-ditch presentation to Luongo on Friday, but the goaltender stood his ground, and the trade followed that night.

It's worth noting that Luongo can be an unrestricted free agent at the end of the 2006-07 season, and the Herald suggested Saturday that Luongo's pursuit of a one-year deal from the Panthers might be linked to that factor more than any other.

Lupien's discussion with Nonis this week will test that theory, and Luongo's agent certainly seemed optimistic about talking more with the Canucks.

"It's only a question of numbers," he told CKNW.


----------



## Knightfall

*From Sportsnet.ca*

*Hockey Hearsay*
_June 26, 2006_

*Jackets' GM knows the FA craft*
Columbus GM Doug MacLean is known for his proactive approach to team management, accentuated by his post-Draft comments regarding who he is ready to sign this summer.

"I’ve already got a guy that I’m ready to sign early (in July) who’s going to be a depth guy to take Suchy’s place," MacLean told the Post-Dispatch. "I’ve got a guy who’s going to be a more experienced 30-year-old defenseman who’ll come in, and we know he can play at the NHL level."

The defenceman will come via the free-agent market. He will take the place of Radoslav Suchy, who will enter the unrestricted free-agent market when the signing season opens Friday. Last summer MacLean made a FA splash by luring veteran blue liner Adam Foote from the Colorado Avalanche.

According to reports, Columbus goaltender Marc Denis was the Draft Day target of many clubs, including the Tampa Bay Lightning -- who were ready to offer winger Frederik Modin in exchange.

"I’d be lying if I didn’t say I’ve been getting some calls (about Denis)," MacLean said. "I’ve got a situation where I’ve got a great young goaltender in Pascal Leclaire who has really emerged, but the only thing he hasn’t shown yet is durability. (Denis) is attractive because he has played a ton of games and any time we’ve scored three goals, he’s (virtually) undefeated. He’s interested in doing a new deal. He has to be qualified at $1.65 million. He and his agent, Bob Sauve, have always been very fair to deal with. Yes, his money would make him attractive. There are $5 million goalies out there. Are they better? They’ve been on better teams, but I don’t know that they’re better."

*Fading star Guerin up for grabs*
Underperforming while collecting a $6.7 million paycheque is the recipe for a buyout in the new NHL -- something the Dallas Stars must address with Bill Guerin before Friday.

The Star-Telegram is reporting the team is looking into buying out Guerin, which would save $4.5 million toward the $44 million cap - and they currently have only about $8 million left with 15 players under contract and free agency ahead.

"It's one of those things that you know affects your life greatly and you try not to think about it," Guerin said. "It goes back and forth - some days I think I'm gone, and the next day I think, well, maybe there's an outside chance."

The main issue surrounding Guerin is how easy will it be to fill his role? Guerin totaled 13 goals and 27 assists in the 2005-06 season. That point total ranked 180th in the NHL. In goals, Guerin ranked 216th. Those numbers should be reachable for a much cheaper free-agent acquisition.

However, remember that Teemu Selanne, also 35, scored 40 goals last season with Anaheim, after an awful pre-lockout year.


----------



## Knightfall

*Senators let Arnason go without offer*
*Canadian Press*
_6/26/2006 2:15:53 PM_

*OTTAWA (CP) - The Ottawa Senators declined to make a contract qualifying offer to Tyler Arnason before the Monday deadline, making the veteran centre an unrestricted free agent July 1.*

Arnason was a flop after being acquired from Chicago for forward Brandon Bochenski last winter. In 19 games, Arnason had no goals and four assists. He was a healthy scratch during the playoffs.

He was being paid $1.2 million US last season, and GM John Muckler said Monday that he couldn't work the American into his budget for next season.

"I still think he's going to play in the NHL and probably get a contract somewhere else," said Muckler. "We asked him if he'd take a reduction in pay and he refused to do that.

"Our assessment was that we could do better in the free agency or trade markets."

Arnason "wasn't in good shape at all" when he reported from the Blackhawks, said Muckler.

Meanwhile, talks continue to retain the services of defencemen Zdeno Chara and Wade Redden, both of whom can become unrestricted free agents July 1.

The Senators' goaltending situation remains unclear. Ray Emery and Dominik Hasek might both be back, said Muckler. Or maybe not.

"I wish I could but it's still not clear," Muckler said when asked if he could clarify things. "We're still exploring all our options."

He was in the Roberto Luongo sweepstakes last weekend.

"I'm not going to comment on the players were offered but we felt it was fair and it was rejected," said Muckler.


----------



## Teflon Billy

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> According to reports, Columbus goaltender Marc Denis was the Draft Day target of many clubs, including the Tampa Bay Lightning -- who were ready to offer winger Frederik Modin in exchange.




Frederik Modin would be an njice pickup for Columbus, particularly if they've got a goalie in the hopper they are comfortable with.


----------



## Knightfall

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> Frederik Modin would be an njice pickup for Columbus, particularly if they've got a goalie in the hopper they are comfortable with.




Yes, I don't understand why Columbus didn't make that deal. Modin has become a great player since moving to Tampa Bay. He must be a restricted free agent...

BTW, I'm putting together a post of the FA list for the US teams, and I've updated the Canadian team list with the changes that have happened, so far. The US team list will go up today. (Eventually the two lists will get combined, ordered by Division, and alphabetically.)

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*US Team FA List*

*ANAHEIM:*
*Forwards* - Kip Brennan (UFA), Aaron Gavey (UFA), Jorgen Jonsson (UFA), Timo Parssinen (UFA), Igor Pohanka (UFA)
*Defence* - Jason Marshall (UFA)
*Goal* - Jani Hurme (UFA)

*ATLANTA:*
*Forwards* - Peter Bondra (UFA), Brad Larsen (UFA), Eric Boulton (UFA), Serge Aubin (UFA), Francis Lessard (UFA), Scott Barney (UFA), Joel Stepp (UFA)
*Defence* - Jeff Dwyer (UFA), Travis Roche (UFA)
*Goal* - Steve Shields (UFA), Adam Berkhoel (UFA)

*BOSTON:*
*Forwards* - Mariusz Czerkawski (UFA), Shawn McEachern (UFA), Josh Langfeld (UFA), Eric Nickulas (UFA), Ivan Huml (UFA), Jason MacDonald (UFA), Peter Nordstrom (UFA), Garret Stroshein (UFA)
*Defence* - Brian Leetch (UFA), Jiri Slegr (UFA), Jarno Kultanen (UFA)
*Goal* - Brian Eklund (UFA)

*BUFFALO:*
*Forwards* - Chris Taylor (UFA), Sean McMorrow (UFA)
*Defence* - David Cullen (UFA)
*Goal* - None.

*CAROLINA:*
*Forwards* - Gordie Dwyer (UFA), Erkki Rajamaki (UFA)
*Defence* - Cale Hulse (UFA), Chris Hajt (UFA), Jason Woolley (UFA)
*Goal* - None

*CHICAGO:*
*Forwards* - Pavel Vorobiev (RFA), Eric Daze (UFA), Milan Bartovic (UFA), Mike W. Brown (UFA), Ajay Baines (UFA), Eric Meloche (UFA)
*Defence* - Nick Kuiper (UFA)
*Goal* - Adam Munro (RFA)

*COLORADO:*
*Forwards* - Jim Dowd (UFA), Paul Healey (UFA), Frantisek Skladany (UFA)
*Defence* - Mikko Viitanen (UFA)
*Goal* - Petr Franek (UFA), Tom Lawson (UFA)

*COLUMBUS:*
*Forwards* - Jaroslav Balastik (RFA), Jan Hrdina (UFA), Ben Simon (UFA), Cam Severson (UFA), Peter Sarno (UFA), Hannes Hyvonen (UFA), Tyler Kolarik (UFA), Greg Mauldin (UFA), Darcy Verot (UFA)
*Defence* - Radoslav Suchy (UFA), Jeff MacMillan (UFA), Alexander Guskov (UFA)
*Goal* - Martin Prusek (UFA)

*DALLAS:*
*Forwards* - Patrik Stefan (RFA), Niklas Hagman (RFA), Jaroslav Svoboda (UFA), Jeremy Stevenson (UFA), David Oliver (UFA), Nathan Perrott (UFA), Garrett Burnett (UFA), David Bararuk (UFA), Mike Siklenka (UFA)
*Defence* - None.
*Goal* - Mike Smith (RFA)

*DETROIT:*
*Forwards* - Eric Manlow (UFA), Kent McDonell (UFA), Michael Hackert (UFA), Todd Jackson (UFA)
*Defence* - Cory Cross (UFA), Dmitri Bykov (UFA)
*Goal* - None.

*FLORIDA:*
*Forwards* - None.
*Defence* - Dan Focht (UFA), Alexander Karpovtsev (UFA), Grant McNeill (UFA), Victor Uchevatov (UFA)
*Goal* - Jean-Marc Pelletier (RFA), Phil Osaer (UFA)

*LOS ANGELES:*
*Forwards* - Derek Armstrong (UFA), Valeri Bure (UFA), Connor James (UFA), Ryan Flinn (UFA), Steve Kelly (UFA)
*Defence* - Brad Fast (UFA), Jan Nemecek (UFA), Marty Wilford (UFA)
*Goal* - Adam Hauser (UFA)

*MINNESOTA:*
*Forwards* - Alexandre Daigle (UFA), Joey Tetarenko (UFA), Andrei Nazarov (UFA), Rickard Wallin (UFA), Maxim Sushinsky (UFA), Kirby Law (UFA)
*Defence* - Chris Heid (UFA), Dustin Wood (UFA)
*Goal* - Josh Harding (RFA)

*NASHVILLE:*
*Forwards* - Yanic Perreault (UFA), Simon Gamache (UFA), Jukka Hentunen (UFA), Jeremy Yablonski (UFA)
*Defence* - None.
*Goal* - None

*NEW JERSEY:*
*Forwards* - Darren Langdon (UFA), Krzysztof Oliwa (UFA), Ryan J. Murphy (UFA), Ahren Nittel (UFA)
*Defence* - Tommy Albelin (UFA), Alex Brooks (UFA), Krisjanis Redlihs (UFA), Matt DeMarchi (UFA), Teemu Kesa (UFA)
*Goal* - Ari Ahonen (UFA)

*NY ISLANDERS:*
*Forwards* - Trent Hunter (RFA), Sean Bergenheim (RFA), Jeff Hamilton (UFA), Justin Papineau (UFA), Travis Brigley (UFA), Rob Collins (UFA), Martin Chabada (UFA), Dmitri Nabokov (UFA)
*Defence* - Denis Grebeshkov (RFA), Tomi Pettinen (UFA), Kenny Jonsson (UFA), (UFA), Keith Aldridge (UFA), Cole Jarrett (UFA), Paul Flache (UFA), Vincent Macri (UFA), Jody Robinson (UFA)
*Goal* - Frederic Cloutier (UFA), Chris Madden (UFA), Dusan Salficky (UFA)

*NY RANGERS:*
*Forwards* - Fedor Fedorov (UFA), Martin Sonnenberg (UFA), Christian Dube (UFA)
*Defence* - Ales Pisa (UFA), Jason Strudwick (UFA), Ronnie Sundin (UFA), Joe Rullier (UFA), Dale Purinton (UFA)
*Goal* - None

*PHILADELPHIA:*
*Forwards* - Ryan Ready (UFA), Pat Kavanagh (UFA), Mark Murphy (UFA), Mathieu Brunelle (UFA), Kiel McLeod (UFA), Brent Robinson (UFA)
*Defence* - Chris Therien (UFA), Mattias Timander (UFA), Wade Skolney (UFA), Joey Hope (UFA), Stephen Wood (UFA)
*Goal* - Jamie Storr (UFA)

*PHOENIX:*
*Forwards* - Oleg Kvasha (UFA), Steve Gainey (UFA), Eric Chouinard (UFA), Martin Podlesak (UFA), Mike Bishai (UFA), Landon Bathe (UFA), Frantisek Lukes (UFA), Darren McLachlan (UFA)
*Defence* - Dwayne Zinger (UFA), Chris McAllister (UFA), Ray Schultz (UFA), Steven Spencer (UFA)
*Goal* - Steve Passmore (UFA)

*PITTSBURGH:*
*Forwards* - Niklas Nordgren (RFA), Jani Rita (RFA), Aleksey Morozov (UFA), Konstantin Koltsov (UFA), Tomas Surovy (UFA), Ryan Vandenbussche (UFA), Ben Eaves (UFA), Guillaume Lefebvre (UFA), Cam Paddock UFA), Lasse Pirjeta (UFA), Petr Taticek (UFA)
*Defence* - Lyle Odelein (UFA), Martin Strbak (UFA), Drew Fata (UFA), Andy Schneider (UFA), Alexandre Rouleau (UFA)
*Goal* - Dany Sabourin (UFA), Andy Chiodo (UFA)

*SAN JOSE:*
*Forwards* - Shane Joseph (UFA), Josh Prudden (UFA)
*Defence* - None
*Goal* - Nolan Schaefer (RFA)

*ST. LOUIS:*
*Forwards* - Scott Young (UFA), Trent Whitfield (UFA), Mike Glumac (UFA), Colin Hemingway (UFA), Troy Riddle (UFA), Stephane Roy (UFA)
*Defence* - Steve Poapst (UFA), Andy Roach (UFA), Trevor Byrne (UFA)
*Goal* - Reinhard Divis (UFA)

*TAMPA BAY:*
*Forwards* - Evgeny Artyukhin (RFA), Chris Dingman (UFA), Martin Cibak (UFA), Zdenek Blatny (UFA), Jim Campbell (UFA), Jason Jaspers (UFA), Jean-Francois Soucy (UFA), Steve McLaren (UFA)
*Defence* - Todd Rohloff (UFA), Gerard Dicaire (UFA)
*Goal* - None

*WASHINGTON:*
*Forwards* - Petr Sykora (UFA), Andrew Cassels (UFA), Colin Forbes (UFA), Doug Doull (UFA), Owen Fussey (UFA), Jared Aulin (UFA), Andreas Salomonsson (UFA), Miroslav Zalesak (UFA)
*Defence* - Ivan Majesky (UFA), Jean-Francois Fortin (UFA), Mark Wotton (UFA)
*Goal* - Frederic Cassivi (UFA)


----------



## Knightfall

---


----------



## Agamon

That FA list is enough to make one drool.  Patrick Elias?  Mark Savard?  Rob Blake?  Hall Gill, Jay McKee, Frank Kaberle, Matt Cullen, Doug Weight, Mark Parrish, Kim Johnsson?  Nice.

Sakic is resigned, of course.  Lidstrom will, too, I'm sure.  And here's hopin' the Habs nab Arnott (Gainey, Carbo and Muller should be able to persuade him to join them).

And speaking of the Habs, I'm doing a happy dance with Huet resigned.


----------



## Knightfall

Agamon said:
			
		

> Sakic is resigned, of course.  Lidstrom will, too, I'm sure.  And here's hopin' the Habs nab Arnott (Gainey, Carbo and Muller should be able to persuade him to join them).



Ah yes, thanks for the reminder about Sakic. If you see any other names on the lists that have signed then let me know.

And I expect Lidstrom to play the UFA field. He's going to get UNBELIEVABLE offers from almost everyone. The only way Detroit keeps him is if they offer him the moon. (I doubt they'll do that.) Loyalty could play a facot, but hockey players can be quite "unpredictable".

Arnott would be someone that I'd hope the Oilers would go after, but the asking price might be too high. He's been here before so he knows the city, but, you never know, that could turn out to be a hindrance.

And the latest news is that Toronto is REALLY interested in getting Pronger, but Lowe asked for Alexander Steen to be included in a package with Tomas Kaberle and Mat Stajan, and the Leafs said no way.  

The other Pronger rumor I've heard is that he'll go to Florida for a package deal that includes Jay Bouwmeester. I would expect such a deal to include other top notch Florida talent as Nathan Horton and/or Stephen Weiss. I'd really like Martin Gelinas to come back to Edmonton too.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*Blackhawks buy out Barnaby, Brown*
*Associated Press*
_6/26/2006 7:54:53 PM_

*CHICAGO (AP) - Chicago Blackhawks general manager Dale Tallon announced Monday that the club has bought out the contracts of forwards Matthew Barnaby and Curtis Brown.*

"Matthew and Curtis are two classy guys who represented the Blackhawks very well," said Tallon.

"However, we are moving in another direction right now. We certainly appreciate everything they did for us last year."

Brown and Barnaby were both supposed to earn $1.33 million US for the 2006-07 season.

The deadline to make qualifying offers is Friday with players becoming unrestricted free agents beginning Saturday.

Barnaby appeared in 82 games for the Blackhawks last season registering 28 points (8-20-28) and 178 penalty minutes, while posting a plus/minus rating of -11.

Brown appeared in 71 games for the Blackhawks last season registering 15 points (5-10-15) and 38 penalty minutes while posting a plus/minus rating on -9.


----------



## Knightfall

*Bruins deal Boynton to Coyotes for Mara*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_6/26/2006 7:52:15 PM_

*GLENDALE, ARIZONA --- The Boston Bruins have traded defenceman Nick Boynton and a 4th round draft choice in 2007 to the Phoenix Coyotes in exchange for defenceman Paul Mara and a 3rd round draft choice in either the 2007 or 2008.*

"You need only look at the physical components of the elite teams in the Western Conference to know that the addition of a young, hard-nosed two-way defenseman is a plus for our hockey club," said Coyotes general manager Michael Barnett.

Last season, the 6-foot-2, 210-pound Boynton played 54 games with Boston, collecting 12 points. Boynton also ranked second on the team with 93 penalty minutes and averaged 20:38 minutes of ice time per game which ranked third among all Bruins.

The 27-year-old native of Nobleton, Ontario had his best season in 2003-04, when he recorded 30 points and 98 penalty minutes in 81 games with Boston. Boynton represented the Bruins at the 2004 NHL All-Star Game.

The 26-year-old Mara played 78 games with the Coyotes last season, recording 47 points and 70 penalty minutes.

In five seasons with Phoenix, the 6-foot-4, 219-pound blueliner, registered 142 points and 268 penalty minutes in 323 games.

Mara was originally drafted by the Tampa Bay Lightning, seventh overall in the 1997 draft.


----------



## Agamon

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Ah yes, thanks for the reminder about Sakic. If you see any other names on the lists that have signed then let me know.




Okay, the Wild re-signed Bouchard.  I think that's it.

That list is just the American teams, too.  Ottawa and Vancouver have some great UFAs, too.  This weekend should be interesting.

Is it just me, or is Doug MacLean pretty much admitting he's already discussed signing other teams' FAs (either with the agent or player, he's not that specific) before the July 1st deadline?  Isn't that technically illegal?  Not saying it doesn't happen, but that's just a slap in the face of the NHL to openly admit it...


----------



## Knightfall

Agamon said:
			
		

> Okay, the Wild re-signed Bouchard.  I think that's it.
> 
> That list is just the American teams, too.  Ottawa and Vancouver have some great UFAs, too.  This weekend should be interesting.




Thanks,

And see page one for the Canadian Team FA List.


----------



## Teflon Billy

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> I'd really like Martin Gelinas to come back to Edmonton too.




I'd like him to finish his career here in Vancouver where he belongs


----------



## Knightfall

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> I'd like him to finish his career here in Vancouver where he belongs




I think it's going to be tough for anyone to pry Marty out of Florida, especially now the Panthers have Big Bert and Auld. And if Pronger goes there, look out, the Panthers could be the sleepers in that division in 2006-07.


----------



## Knightfall

*Report: Waddell expects Bondra to retire*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_6/27/2006 10:43:30 AM_

*(tsn.ca) -- The Atlanta Thrashers, who shaved over $1 million in salary on Friday by trading Patrik Stefan and Jaroslav Modry to Dallas, are expecting to lose another veteran very soon.*

According to the Atlanta Journal-Constitution, Peter Bondra will not be offered a contract as he debates retirement. The Thrashers will also not tender offers to Ronald Petrovicky, J.P. Vigier and Serge Aubin.

While Bondra has not made his decision, Thrashers' general manager Don Waddell is not expecting the 38-year-old to attempt a comeback.

"I haven't heard any word from him or his agent as to whether he's going to play again," Waddell told the Journal-Constitution.

When asked if Bondra was going to retire, Waddell was frank.

"I think he is," Waddell said.

Bondra, 38, is just two goals shy of 500 for his career.  But last season was a tough one for the Slovakian veteran.  Bondra suffered through a sports hernia injury and missed 22 games.  Although he scored a very respectable 21 goals, only six came after the Olympic break.

Even if Bondra decides to play again, it likely won't be with the Thrashers, who are trying to get younger and faster.

"We want to create some spots for younger players," Waddell told the Journal-Constitution. "We need that. He had a serious injury. ... I'm not going to 100 percent write anything off, but right now it doesn't look like it."

Bondra made $505,000 last season.


----------



## Knightfall

*Jovanovski in Florida waiting for offers*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_6/27/2006 10:57:15 AM_

*Ed Jovanovski is in Florida, waiting to see how many free agent offers come pouring in when he becomes an unrestricted free agent on Saturday.*

According to the Palm Beach Post, the all-star defenceman would love to stay in the Sunshine State.  The signs are certainly good for the Florida Panthers, who are expected to bid on his services.

Jovanovski was drafted first overall by the Florida Panthers in 1994 and played three-and-a-half years in Miami before being traded to Vancouver.  His wife is from Boca Raton, Florida, and the Jovanovskis have spent every NHL off-season in Florida.

In addition, Jovanovski's good friend Todd Bertuzzi was just traded to the Panthers by Vancouver.

"I've talked to Bertuzzi every day since the trade," Jovanovski told the Palm Beach Post. "He's a good friend of mine, and we've had some good years together. At the end of the day, if there's an opportunity to come back and play (for Florida), great.

"It's what suits my family the best. I just want to be treated fairly."

Being treated fairly probably means the Panthers will have to pony up $5 to $6 million a season on a long-term contract.

They will not, however, be the only team chasing Jovo-Cop. The Palm Beach Post says Toronto, Philadelphia, Boston and Phoenix are expected to make serious offers, and suggests Ottawa might jump in if the Senators lose Zdeno Chara and Wade Redden in free agency.


----------



## Knightfall

*NHL raises salary cap to $44 million*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_6/27/2006 1:37:58 PM_

*There's more good news for the National Hockey League.*

Following a strong return season after the lockout, the NHL and NHLPA jointly announced on Tuesday that the team salary cap is increasing.

The salary cap floor which was $21.5 million in 2005-06 will move up to $28 million.  The ceiling moves from $39 million to $44 million.

The cap is up because league-wide revenues exceeded pre-season projections of $1.8 billion and totalled more than $2.1 billion this season.


----------



## Knightfall

*Yzerman hopes to make decision soon*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_6/27/2006 12:11:08 PM_

*Red Wings captain Steve Yzerman hopes to make a decision on his playing career in the near future.*

The Detriot Free Press reports that Yzerman has taken a lot longer to make up his mind about whether or not to retire, but has set a self-imposed deadline of July 1.

"July 1, free agency starts," Yzerman told the Free Press in Tuesday's edition. "And I thought one way or the other, I thought it may be the appropriate time to let (the Wings) know what I want to do.

"Sometime in the near future, I'll figure out what I'm going to do."

The 23-year NHL veteran scored 14 goals and 20 assists in 61 regular season games last season. He tallied four assists in Detroit's four playoff contests.

"I said at the end of the season, I think I can make a good argument for playing or for retiring," Yzerman told the newspaper. "I debated back and forth. And again, I'll probably speak with Mike Babcock once more and Kenny (Holland) at some point in the next few days and go from there."

_With files from the Detroit Free Press._


----------



## Knightfall

*From Sportsnet.ca*

*Hockey Hearsay*
_June 27, 2006_

*Havlat making things difficult for Sens*
Ottawa is looking to trade Martin Havlat to the Sharks for goalie Vesa Toskala.

San Jose is interested in Havlat, but not if there’s a good chance he will walk away from the team after he becomes an unrestricted free agent next summer.

That means the Senators must sign him to a long-term contract extension before they can deal him, and sources say Havlat has no intention of doing that, writes Bruce Garrioch in the Ottawa Sun.

"I had a meeting with Muckler before the draft, after which I spoke with (Havlat), and I very clearly communicated to John Muckler that Marty was only interested in a one-year deal," said Havlat’s agent Allan Walsh.

Trade talks remain ongoing between the teams.


*Arbitration for Antropov?*
The Toronto Maple Leafs made Nik Antropov a qualifying offer Monday night, a two-way deal that would make the player over $1 million US if he plays in the NHL next season.

However, if he plays for the Toronto's AHL-affiliate, the Marlies, he will make only $95,000 Canadian. The large difference in salary almost guarantees the Kazakh player may seek arbitration this summer, according to Ken Campbell of the Toronto Star, to have the minor-league proviso removed.

The terms of the new CBA made it possible for the Leafs to be able to make such an offer to their player. But Antropov will be looking to come to a different agreement.

In other Leaf news, it appears Tie Domi's time with Toronto is coming to an end. The veteran winger is expected to be bought out of his contract by Friday. In the meantime, the Leafs are looking to move his $1.25 million salary.


----------



## Teflon Billy

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> *NHL raises salary cap to $44 million*
> *TSN.ca Staff*
> _6/27/2006 1:37:58 PM_
> 
> *There's more good news for the National Hockey League.*
> 
> Following a strong return season after the lockout, the NHL and NHLPA jointly announced on Tuesday that the team salary cap is increasing.
> 
> The salary cap floor which was $21.5 million in 2005-06 will move up to $28 million.  The ceiling moves from $39 million to $44 million.
> 
> The cap is up because league-wide revenues exceeded pre-season projections of $1.8 billion and totalled more than $2.1 billion this season.





Sweet! That's an extra 5 million (or whatever) that we can really use


----------



## devilbat

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> What is his schtick?




Hard ass disciplinarian.




			
				Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> I thought Auld was allright (and was miles away from Sucking), but choosing between him and Luongo is not exactly difficult.




We've agreed to disagree about Auld a couple of times.  My dislike for him stems from lackluster play on the farm, and a bad attitude.  He filled in admirably given the situation in Vancouver last season, but he's far from an everyday NHL goalie.  




			
				Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> Yeah, I love the guy when he's got his head in the game. But over the past two years he has managed that less and less.
> 
> I knew he was leaving, I just never dreamed we were going to get someone as good as Luongo for him.




Thank you Mike Keenan!


----------



## devilbat

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> I think it's going to be tough for anyone to pry Marty out of Florida, especially now the Panthers have Big Bert and Auld. And if Pronger goes there, look out, the Panthers could be the sleepers in that division in 2006-07.




I just wonder how Bertuzzi et all are going to deal with the universally detested Mike Keenan as the man in charge upstairs.  

Keenan ran both Hull and Gretzky out of St. Louis.  It should be interesting, if nothing else.


----------



## Knightfall

devilbat said:
			
		

> I just wonder how Bertuzzi et all are going to deal with the universally detested Mike Keenan as the man in charge upstairs.
> 
> Keenan ran both Hull and Gretzky out of St. Louis.  It should be interesting, if nothing else.



Keenan is the man who brought Bertuzzi to Vancouver. I don't think they hate each other. Iron Mike might just be the man to snap Bert back to the reality of hockey.

Here's the latest re-signing...

*'Canes lock up Kaberle for four years*
*Associated Press*
_6/27/2006 5:34:47 PM_

*RALEIGH, N.C. (CP) - The Carolina Hurricanes retained another piece from their Stanley Cup champion roster Tuesday, re-signing defenceman Frantisek Kaberle to an $8.8-million US, four-year deal.*

The 32-year-old Czech native would have become an unrestricted free agent Saturday.

"Frank had an outstanding season and quietly led our defence in scoring," Hurricanes GM Jim Rutherford said in a statement. "He is a good-skating and experienced defenceman in the prime of his career, and he will play a big role in the team's future."

Kaberle, brother of Toronto star defenceman Tomas Kaberle, led all Hurricanes defencemen with 44 points (6-38) in 77 games last season when he earned $1.29 million. He added four goals and nine assists in the playoffs, including the Cup-winner in Game 7 against Edmonton.

Carolina re-signed head coach Peter Laviolette to a five-year deal Sunday. The Hurricanes still have eight other potential unrestricted free agents: forwards Matt Cullen, Doug Weight, Mark Recchi, Craig Adams, goalie Martin Gerber and defencemen Aaron Ward, Niclas Wallin and Glen Wesley.


----------



## Knightfall

*Other News...*

*Oilers awarded 2007-08 WHL team*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_6/27/2006 3:24:01 PM_

*CALGARY, AB – The Commissioner of the Western Hockey League Ron Robison announced today the owners of the Edmonton Oilers have been officially awarded a WHL franchise commencing the 2007-08 WHL season.*

Key conditions for the granting of the WHL franchise to Edmonton included securing a long term lease with Northlands for the WHL franchise to play all of it's home games at Rexall Place, a long term business plan for the WHL franchise, including a proposed operating structure and a commitment to operate a WHL franchise in the City of Edmonton for a minimum of ten years.

The Edmonton franchise becomes the 22nd member club in the WHL in 2007-08, and will begin the process of adding players to a protected list in October 2006 prior to the WHL Bantam Draft in May 2007 and the WHL Expansion Draft and the CHL Import Draft in June 2007.

Edmonton is a city rich in hockey tradition dating back to the Edmonton Oil Kings, who won the Memorial Cup twice in 1963 and 1966 and also went on to capture back to back WHL Championships in 1971 and 1972 led by Bill Hunter, a key contributor to the birth of the Western Hockey League.

The WHL makes its return to the Alberta Capital after the Edmonton Ice relocated to Cranbrook, BC to become the Kootenay Ice for the 1998-99 WHL season.

Edmonton Oilers President and CEO Patrick Laforge will serve as Governor of the Edmonton WHL franchise.


----------



## Knightfall

*AHL may make facial protection mandatory*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_6/27/2006 3:10:13 PM_

*It looks as though the face of the game will be changing, at least at the minor league level.*

Sources say the American Hockey League is preparing to make the use of facial protection mandatory for every player, including those from the NHL who are assigned to the AHL during the season.

The AHL is currently conducting its annual meeting in Hilton Head, S.C., and a vote on the visor issue is expected to take place tomorrow. The sense is that there is enough support amongst the AHL governors to enact the new rule, which would force every player, regardless of age or experience, to wear a visor in all AHL games beginning next season. There apparently is no provision to allow for “grandfathering,” that is, giving existing pro players the option and mandating it only for new players entering the league.

This potential move to mandatory visor use comes in the wake of Portland Pirate player Jordan Smith losing an eye as a result of being struck by a puck earlier this season. Smith, a first-year pro who was a top prospect of the NHL's Anaheim Ducks, was forced to retire because of the injury.

While the NHL has no plans to adopt the same rule, there is a possibility the NHL could change its rules on facial protection during the off-season.

To what extent that happens depends upon player reaction to the visor issue at the NHLPA's annual meeting in Whistler, B.C. next week. It's expected the NHLPA membership will be asked to vote on whether they would approve a rule that would force all new players coming into the NHL to wear a visor, but would allow all existing NHL players the right to choose.

If the NHLPA membership voted in favour of that, it's believed the NHL would adopt the new rule in time for play in the fall. If, however, the NHLPA membership rejects it, the league has no authority to unilaterally impose the rule.


----------



## Knightfall

*MacTavish, Oilers talk multi-year deal*
*Canadian Press*
_6/27/2006 6:24:10 PM_

*EDMONTON (CP) - The Edmonton Oilers are negotiating to sign head coach Craig MacTavish to a long-term deal.*

MacTavish will be a free agent come Saturday after the Oilers declined to pick up his contract option following the regular season.

"Both Craig and I knew it was important for the team to have success this year. So we wanted to wait for the season to end before we made any decisions," Oilers GM Kevin Lowe told The Canadian Press on Tuesday.

Oilers president and chief executive officer Patrick LaForge believes MacTavish will remain with the club.

"I'm 100 per cent confident we will get it wrapped up within the next week," LaForge told the Edmonton Journal in Tuesday's edition. "I don't think anybody should read anything into it (the option not being picked up)."

The Oilers did pick up the options on assistant coaches Charlie Huddy, Bill Moores and Craig Simpson.


----------



## Knightfall

*Bruins relieve Sullivan of duties*
*Canadian Press*
_6/27/2006 6:00:38 PM_

*BOSTON (CP) - The Boston Bruins relieved Mike Sullivan of his coaching duties Tuesday in an announcement that was hardly surprising given the team has been interviewing candidates to replace him.*

New Bruins GM Peter Chiarelli has interviewed former Toronto Maple Leafs coach Pat Quinn and former Detroit Red Wings coach Dave Lewis and planned to speak to other candidates as well.

The announcement Tuesday was made by Bruins interim GM Jeff Gorton as Chiarelli remains under contract with Ottawa until July 15.

''Peter had not met Mike prior to coming to Boston and he felt that it was incumbent upon him to get to know Mike before making a decision on the coaching situation,'' Gorton said in a statement. ''Mike went to Ottawa a couple of weeks ago and they had a good discussion about the game and how it needed to be played in order to have success. Peter advised Mike that he would be talking to other candidates. He went through that process and his decision was that at this time we are better served to have a clean slate.

''Peter communicated to us that he has talked to candidates and expects to give us his decision on a new head coach in the near future,'' added Gorton.

Sullivan, 38, became the 26th coach in Bruins history in June 2003. He went 70-56-15-23 for a .543 win percentage over his two seasons behind the Boston bench, including a 41-19-15-7 record during his first season in 2003-04, the top record in the Northeast Division and the second-best record in the Eastern Conference that season.

But the Bruins were upset by Montreal in 2004 playoffs and last season missed the post-season after going 29-37-16.

Speculation is former Leaf coach Pat Quinn is the front-runner to be offered the job, but if Quinn, for any reason, is unable to finalize a deal, former Detroit coach Dave Lewis appears to be next in line.


----------



## Lord Zardoz

Is there any specific reason other than macho idiocy that prevents players from agreeing with this?  (ie:  does it have any real affect on the ability to play)?

END COMMUNICATION


----------



## Agamon

Lord Zardoz said:
			
		

> Is there any specific reason other than macho idiocy that prevents players from agreeing with this?  (ie:  does it have any real affect on the ability to play)?




You're talking about visors?  No, I doubt it.  Some players say it would make things harder on them, but they all wore visors/cages as kids, up until they were drafted, so it can't be all that bad.  They managed to make helmets mandatory, with a grandfather clause.  I thought it was just a matter of time before the same happens with visors.


----------



## Knightfall

*Ack!*

*Cuban, Marino want to buy Penguins*
*Associated Press*
_6/27/2006 7:28:22 PM_

*PITTSBURGH (AP) - Mark Cuban is known for baiting NBA officials, and Dan Marino is the most prolific passer in NFL history. But the Pittsburgh natives now want to expand into a different sport in their hometown - hockey.*

The two have joined with a New York City financier in trying to buy the NHL's Penguins from Hall of Famer Mario Lemieux's group, which is selling the two-time Stanley Cup champions even as the team seeks a new arena deal.

The group of prospective Penguins owners is headed by Andrew Murstein, the president of Medallion Financial Corp., a company that finances New York City taxicab medallions and originates consumer loans for recreational vehicles. Also included are principals in Pittsburgh-based Walnut Capital, a real estate management and development company.

Walnut Capital CEO Gregg Perelman recently teamed with Cuban to buy a nine-story downtown Pittsburgh office building. Cuban, who grew up in suburban Pittsburgh, is the billionaire Dallas Mavericks owner whose holdings include a movie production firm and high-definition TV channel.

Adding Cuban and Marino is expected to strengthen the group's estimated $150 million US bid not only financially but perception-wise. Neither Cuban nor Marino have any interest in moving the Penguins from Pittsburgh - Cuban has made it a condition of his participation - even though the team has yet to land a deal to build an arena to replace 45-year-old Mellon Arena.

Murstein was in Dallas on Tuesday, presumably to meet with Cuban about his involvement in the group. In the past, Murstein expressed interest in buying two NHL franchises, the Blues and Ducks, and the Kansas City Wizards of Major League Soccer.

Todd Reidbord, Walnut Capital's president, said recently his group was the only one interested in buying the Penguins that has fully committed to staying in Pittsburgh. At least four other groups have expressed interest in the team, which is expected to be sold before the start of the NHL season in October.

Lemieux's ownership group, which also includes California businessman Ron Burkle, bought the team in federal bankruptcy court in 1999 - partly to protect the nearly $30 million in deferred money owed Lemieux on his contract. Lemieux's group has since paid back all money owed by the club before its bankruptcy filing, a rarity during such procedures.

The uncertainty over the Penguins' arena status has clouded their future in Pittsburgh. Lemieux's group has partnered with Isle of Capri Casinos, which has agreed to build a $290 million arena if it wins the solitary license that will be awarded for a slot machine casino in the city.

However, Isle of Capri is not seen as the favourite, and two other groups seeking the slots license - Harrah's and Majestic Star Casino - have not pledged full arena funding.

Gov. Ed Rendell has asked those two bidders to give $7.5 million a year toward an arena, with the Penguins contributing $8.5 million from the start and an additional $4 million per year, including $1.1 million in naming rights. The Penguins have declined to sign off on the deal, as the Isle of Capri bid would not require the team to make a financial contribution toward replacing the NHL's oldest arena.

Murstein revealed the addition of Cuban and Marino in his group in an interview Tuesday with Pittsburgh radio station WEAE, an ESPN affiliate. Cuban did not immediately respond to messages from The Associated Press, but confirmed his involvement in an e-mail to the Pittsburgh Tribune-Review.

Cuban was interested in buying into Lemieux's group in 1999, but declined to accept a role that would not include input in the team's day-to-day operation. Marino, the former University of Pittsburgh and Miami Dolphins star quarterback, expressed interest in buying into the Pittsburgh Pirates in the mid 1990s but never did so. Cuban also is interested in buying the Pirates at some point, but the current ownership has given no sign of wanting to sell.


----------



## Knightfall

*The year of the free agent defenceman*
*Canadian Press*
_6/27/2006 8:57:55 PM_

With so much media attention paid to Nicklas Lidstrom, Zdeno Chara, Wade Redden, Rob Blake and Ed Jovanovski, it's easy to forget there are other talented NHL defencemen slated for unrestricted free agency when the market opens Saturday.

"For free agency, this is the year of the defenceman," Nashville Predators GM David Poile said Tuesday.

"We don't know what's going to happen between now and July 1, but if there's not too many signings this week, there's going to be a lot of quality defencemen available."

Lidstrom, Redden and Blake are expected to stay put with their respective teams, leaving Chara and Jovanovski as the free-agent headliners. But don't forget the likes of Pavel Kubina, Willie Mitchell, Brendan Witt or Jay McKee.

"There's quantity and quality and there's some value out there," said Anaheim Ducks GM Brian Burke, whose team is on the lookout for defensive help.

If a team strikes out on the headliners, there's much more available: Hal Gill, Danny Markov, Kim Johnsson, Teppo Numminen, Francis Bouillon, Jaroslav Spacek, Niclas Wallin, Aaron Ward, Ruslan Salei, Brian Leetch, Brett Clark, Karlis Skrastins, Jason Woolley, Dick Tarnstrom, Joe Corvo, Filip Kuba, Daniel Tjarnqvist, Andrei Zyuzin, Ken Klee, Kenny Jonsson, Tom Poti, Jason Strudwick, Brian Pothier, Aki Berg, Alexander Khavanov, Mark Eaton, Luke Richardson, Nolan Baumgartner, Sean Brown, Keith Carney, Eric Weinrich.

"Yes, there's some good ones," Blackhawks GM Dale Tallon said from Chicago.

"We're pretty deep with our young defencemen and we expect Adrian Aucoin to come back from surgery and be strong but we're probably going to be looking for a power-play type player on defence," added Tallon.

The best defenceman available right now isn't even a free agent. Former Hart Trophy winner Chris Pronger has asked for a trade out of Edmonton and Oilers GM Kevin Lowe is sifting through offers.

St. Louis, Anaheim, Toronto, Florida and the N.Y. Rangers are among the teams believed to be after Pronger, who has four more years on his deal paying him $6.25 million per.

But one GM, who requested anonymity, said the immense interest in Pronger will take a hit come Saturday because of all the defencemen available on the free-agent market.

"Lowe has to make the deal before July 1," said the GM.

On the other hand, Pronger stands above the free-agent class, so maybe Lowe doesn't have to worry.

The Minnesota Wild, meanwhile, made a splash over the weekend when they traded for star forward Pavol Demitra and now they're focused on adding defensive help as well. They'll keep an eye on what transpires in free agency.

"I think there are a lot of people out there," Wild GM Doug Risebrough said. "But who knows how it's going to go?"

Risebrough has three of his own defencemen slated to hit the market Saturday: Kuba, Tjarnqvist and Zyuzin.

"We've inquired, we had some discussions with them but we'll have to wait and see," Risebrough said.

The Predators, like the Wild, may lose three defencemen to unrestricted free agency in Witt, Eaton and Markov but continue to talk to them.

"We've still got three or four days to see if we can do anything there," said Poile.

The New Jersey Devils should be another team looking for a free-agent help on defence but cagey veteran GM Lou Lamoriello wouldn't tip his hand Tuesday.

"We'll look at everything," he said from his New Jersey office. "I'll leave it at that."

Lidstrom's agent Don Meehan, meanwhile, is scheduled to talk again with Red Wings GM Ken Holland on Wednesday as the two sides attempt to close out a deal before Saturday.

Ottawa GM John Muckler also continues to talk to Meehan about Redden (where it's close) and agent Matt Keator about Chara (not so close). Blake, who wants to stay in Denver, was expected to renew talks with the Avalanche before the end of the week.

Jovanovski is almost surely headed for the open market and may soon re-join former Canucks teammate Todd Bertuzzi in Florida after the winger was dealt there by Vancouver in the Roberto Luongo deal last Friday night.

Jovanovski has an off-season home in South Florida and met his wife there during his first go-around with the Panthers.

It's a great fit but other clubs will also come calling Saturday.

"I've talked to Bertuzzi every day since the trade," Jovanovski told the Palm Beach Post. "He's a good friend of mine, and we've had some good years together. At the end of the day, if there's an opportunity to come back and play (for Florida), great.

"It's what suits my family the best. I just want to be treated fairly."


----------



## Knightfall

Here is the Free Agency new from yesterday...

http://walktheroad.s1.bizhat.com/viewtopic.php?t=27&mforum=walktheroad

I posted it on my own forum while EN World was down.

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*Blues re-sign C Johnson, D Walker*
*Sports Ticker*
_6/29/2006 12:53:35 PM_

*ST. LOUIS (Ticker) - The St. Louis Blues re-signed center Ryan Johnson and defenseman Matt Walker on Thursday.*

Terms of the deals were not disclosed. Johnson, 30, had three goals and six assists in 65 games with the Blues this past season.

"Ryan has evolved into one of the better penalty killers with his puck pursuit and his blocking of shots," Blues coach Mike Kitchen said.

"We expect him to be one of our leaders in the penalty killing area next season." Johnson has 22 goals and 51 assists in 409 career NHL games. Walker, 26, played in 54 games this past season and recorded a pair of assists along with 79 penalty minutes.

"Matt was able to gain confidence as a player and we are looking for him to have a greater impact on the ice next season," Kitchen said.


----------



## Knightfall

*Roberts seeks a return to Toronto*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_6/29/2006 9:28:03 AM_

*Gary Roberts could be back with the Toronto Maple Leafs after one season in Florida.*

Panthers general manager Mike Keenan tells the Palm Beach Post that the veteran left winger has asked to be traded this off-season so he can be closer to his teenage daughter.

"We put it on hold while working through last week," said Keenan. "But I'm planning to address it in the very near future."

Keenan says he brought up the request with Maple Leafs GM John Ferguson Jr., but talks have not gone beyond the preliminary stages. He added that it likely wouldn't take much to re-acquire the 40 year old, likely a draft pick or minor-league player which would not impact heavily on the team's salary cap.

Roberts signed a two year, $4.5-million deal last August with the Panthers. However, he only appeared in 58 games after groin problems and a sprained knee kept him out of the lineup. He finished with 14 goals and 26 assists.

Roberts spent four seasons with the Maple Leafs from 2000-2004, scoring 83 goals and 74 assists.


----------



## Knightfall

*Leafs' re-sign McCabe to five-year deal*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_6/29/2006 11:49:21 AM_

*The waiting is over for the Toronto Maple Leafs.*

Defenceman Bryan McCabe has accepted the team's five-year deal worth $5.75 million a year that was essentially negotiated a few weeks ago.

"I'm very pleased to be continuing my career with the Leafs and to be a member of one of hockey's most storied franchises," McCabe said in a release. "This team has the opportunity to win, and Toronto's terrific fans make it a great place to play."

McCabe would have been an unrestricted free agent on July 1.

He earned $3.458 million last season when he was third among all NHL defencemen in goals with 19 and points with 68. Both were career highs.

"Bryan is one of the premier defencemen in the game, and as a key member of our team keeping him in Toronto was one of our top priorities this off-season," Leafs GM John Ferguson said. "Bryan is among the most skilled players at his position in the NHL. He also brings us valuable leadership both on and off the ice. We're pleased that he'll continue to be a cornerstone for our team in the future."

McCabe had initially told the Leafs he needed some more time to settle some personal matters before making the commitment. The Leafs gave McCabe a deadline of Thursday to let them know whether he would accept the offer or not.

McCabe has 95 goals and 243 assists in 781 NHL games. He previously played for the New York Islanders, who drafted him 40th overall in 1993, the Vancouver Canucks and the Chicago Blackhawks.

Chicago traded him to Toronto in October 2000 for Alexander Karpovtsev and Toronto's fourth-round choice (Vladimir Gusev) in the 2001 entry draft.


----------



## Knightfall

*Stars pick up option on Klemm, ink Tjarnqvist*
*Sports Ticker*
_6/28/2006 7:55:48 PM_

*FRISCO, Texas (Ticker) - The Dallas Stars decided they need to keep their best shot-blocker.*

Defenseman Jon Klemm, who led the Stars with 161 blocked shots last season, had his club option for the 2006-07 season picked up on Wednesday.

Klemm, who made $1,118,909 in 2005-06, will get $950,000 next season.

The Stars on Wednesday also re-signed left wing Mathias Tjarnqvist to a two-year contract.

Financial terms of Tjarnqvist's deal were not disclosed.

Klemm, 36, had four goals and seven assists in 76 regular-season games in 2005-06 and added a tally in five playoff contests.

"Jon has provided veteran leadership to our hockey club during his two seasons in Dallas and we are pleased to have him back," Stars general manager Doug Armstrong said.  "We like the stability he brings to our defensive unit through his strong, positional play and his capability of blocking shots."

A 13-year veteran, Klemm was acquired by Dallas from Chicago in November 2003.

Klemm appeared in parts of three seasons with the Quebec Nordiques before the franchise relocated to Colorado and played six full seasons with the Avalanche, winning two Stanley Cups.

In 713 NHL games, Klemm has 41 goals and 98 assists with 402 penalty minutes.

Tjarnqvist, 27, appeared in 33 games with the Stars last season, recording two goals and four assists.

A third-round pick by Dallas in 2000, Tjarnqvist played 34 games with Iowa of the American Hockey League in 2005-06, tallying 17 goals and 12 assists.

"We like the development we have seen from Mathias, both in Dallas and in Iowa this past season," Armstrong said.  "He has proven to be a primary offensive provider in the American Hockey League and we look for him to improve his game and become a solid contributor with our hockey club next season."


----------



## Knightfall

*Luongo signs 4-year deal with Canucks*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_6/29/2006 2:20:27 PM_

*Goaltender Roberto Luongo finally has the long-term deal he's always wanted, signing a four-year, $27 million US contract with the Vancouver Canucks.*

According to CKNW Radio in Vancouver, the new deal will pay Luongo $6 million US in the first year, $6.5 million US in the second year, $7 million US in the third year, and $7.5 million US in the final year. The contract also contains a no-trade clause for the final three years.

"We are pleased to have agreed to a long-term deal with Roberto today," Vancouver GM Dave Nonis said in a release.

"Roberto has proven himself to be an elite goaltender. His international experience, Vezina Trophy nomination and ability to consistently play at the highest level are tremendous assets that we believe will make the Vancouver Canucks competitive each and every night."

The Canucks and Florida Panthers completed a multi-player trade involving Luongo last week, with Vancouver sending Todd Bertuzzi, Bryan Allen and Alexander Auld to Florida for Luongo, Lukas Krajicek and a 2006 sixth round pick.

The Canucks qualified Luongo at $3.2 million US earlier this week, which gave the club his rights for the 2006-07 season, but Luongo's agent Gilles Lupien also met with his client in Montreal this week to discuss the prospects of a long term deal.

Luongo, 27, played 75 games with the Florida Panthers in 2005-06, posting a record of 35-30-9 with a 2.97 GAA and a .914 save percentage. Over his five-year NHL career, Luongo has played a total of 341 games, with a record of 115-168-41, a 2.72 GAA and a .919 save percentage.

He was also part of Canada's Olympic team in Turin and captured back-to-back gold medals when he starred in net for Team Canada at the 2003 and 2004 IIHF world championships.


----------



## Knightfall

*Redden signs 2-year deal with Senators*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_6/29/2006 3:19:22 PM_

*The Ottawa Senators have locked up one of their elite blueliners, as sources tell TSN the team has signed defenceman Wade Redden to a two-year contract.*

Speculation is that the deal is worth $13 million. The team is expected to make a formal announcement over the next 24 hours.

Redden, 29, was eligible to become an unrestricted free agent on Saturday.

Redden scored 50 points, and posted a plus-35 rating, in 65 regular season games in 2005-2006, then added ten points in nine playoff games.

During his nine-year career in Ottawa, Redden has tallied 336 points in 694 games, with an impressive plus-147 rating.

Drafted second overall by the Islanders in the 1995 entry draft, he was acquired for Bryan Berard and Martin Straka in January 1996.


----------



## Knightfall

*From Sportsnet.ca*

*Hockey Hearsay: Arnott to test free agency*
_June 29, 2006_

According to his agent, Dallas Stars’ Jason Arnott will test the free agent market starting Saturday, writes Mike Heika of the Dallas Morning News.

Unable to agree on the length of a contract, Arnott broke off talks with the team. "We've had our discussions, and it's clear that it won't get done now, so Jason will look at the marketplace," said his agent and brother Wade Arnott.

Dallas GM Doug Armstrong said has said the Stars are only considering long-term contracts for younger players. Arnott is 31.


----------



## Knightfall

*Other News!*

*Lange let go as Pens' play-by play man*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_6/29/2006 4:52:54 PM_

*Mike Lange, longtime voice of the Pittsburgh Penguins, has been let go after 30 years of working as the team's play-by-play announcer.* 

He will be replaced by radio play-by-play man Paul Steigerwald. 

Lange was worked for the Penguins hockey radio and television network since 1975. In 2001, he received the Foster Hewitt Memorial Award for his outstanding work as a broadcaster. 

Lange is best known for his colorful expressions during Penguins games that are picked up by sports news and highlight shows across the continent, which include: 

- "I'll be cow-kicked!"
- "Oh no, Eddie Spaghetti!" 
- "Heeeeeeeeeeeee shoots and scores!" 
- "Scratch my back with a hacksaw!" 
- "Well shave my face with a rusty razor!" 
- "Great balls of fire!" 
- "He was hit so hard his kids will be born dizzy" 
- "He left the defensemen on the parkway going to the airport!" 
- "You would have to be here to believe it!" 
- "Look out Loretta!" 
- "Buy Sam a drink and get his dog one too!" 
- "He doesn't know whether to cry or wind his watch" 
- "Michael, Michael, Motorcycle" 
- "Get in the fast lane Grandma, the bingo game's ready to roll!" 
- "She wants to sell my monkey!" 
- "Call Arnold Slick from Turtle Creek!" 
- "He beat him like a rented mule!" 
- "Ladies and gentlemen, Elvis has just left the building!" 
- "Book 'em Dano!" 
- "He Picked His Pocket Like He was Walking down 5th Avenue" 
- "Smilin' like a butcher's dog" 
- "He takes the heat out of a hot kitchen" 
- "How much fried chicken can you eat?" 
- "Oh slap me silly Sidney!" 
- "Get that dog off my lawn!" 
- "And the kitchen is closed!" 
- "He smoked him like a bad cigar!"


----------



## Knightfall

*Sabres' Numminen undergoes heart surgery*
*Associated Press*
_6/29/2006 4:39:28 PM_

*BUFFALO, N.Y. (AP) - Buffalo Sabres defenceman Teppo Numminen had surgery to correct an irregular heartbeat this week, his agent said Thursday.*

Don Baizley also said Numminen is in negotiations to re-sign with the team.

Numminen had surgery at the Cleveland Clinic on Tuesday and is currently travelling to his native Finland after being cleared by doctors the following day, Baizley said.

The surgery was anticipated after the heart condition, which isn't considered life-threatening, forced Numminen to miss one game and part of another during Buffalo's first-round playoff series against Philadelphia. Numminen returned to the lineup and appeared in the next eight games before a hip-flexor injury sidelined him for five of the team's last six games of the Eastern Conference final against Carolina.

Numminen, who has had a heart murmur since childhood, was diagnosed with a dilated aorta in March 2004 when he was with the Dallas Stars. He missed five games because of the condition before being cleared to play.

The 17-year NHL veteran, considered Buffalo's steadiest defenceman, is eligible to become an unrestricted free agent Saturday.

Baizley said he's hopeful to work out a deal.

"We've had talks but nothing done at this moment. But we'll have more talks," Baizley said. "(Teppo) likes Buffalo, it's just that we haven't gotten it done, yet."

Sabres general manager Darcy Regier wasn't immediately available for comment but had previously expressed hope to re-sign Numminen, who joined the team as a free agent last summer.

His return would help Buffalo begin addressing its defensive depth. Veteran defencemen Jay McKee and Rory Fitzpatrick are unsigned and expected to test free agency.

Numminen is coming off a strong season in which he finished second among Buffalo defencemen with 40 points (two goals, 38 assists) in 75 games. That marked his most productive year since a 48-point campaign with Phoenix in 2001-02.

He added a goal and assist and averaged nearly 19 minutes of ice time in 12 post-season games, the first time he's been on a team that advanced past the first round of the playoffs.

Numminen ranks second among European players with 1,235 career regular-season NHL games played, 17 short of passing Jari Kurri, a fellow Finn and former Edmonton Oiler great.


----------



## Knightfall

*Report: Stars waive veteran Guerin*
*TSN.ca Staff with Fort Worth Star-Telegram files*
_6/29/2006 3:59:49 PM_

*The Fort Worth Star-Telegram reports that the Dallas Stars placed forward Bill Guerin on 24-hour waivers Thursday, setting up a buyout of his contract for Friday.*

Guerin was to make $6.7 million US next season.

"It's not a surprise," Guerin told the newspaper.

"It kind of shocks you when you actually hear it. My feelings right now are very mixed - my family's incredibly happy here, they're very settled. It's disappointing that it didn't work out with the Stars."

According to the Star-Telegram, the Stars will pay the him $4.5 million US over the next two years, money that will not count toward the NHL's $44 million US salary cap.

Guerin, 35, scored 13 goals and 27 assists in 70 games last season and spent the past three seasons with the Stars.


----------



## devilbat

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> *Luongo signs 4-year deal with Canucks*




Very nice!  The Cunucks just got back to being a playoff team.


----------



## Agamon

They fired Mike Lange??    Didn't get to see many Pens games commentated by him, but he's been a favorite, for sure.  Ah, well, at least there's still Rick Jeaneret.  That dude  is nuts.


----------



## Agamon

devilbat said:
			
		

> Very nice!  The Cunucks just got back to being a playoff team.




Yeah, Vancouver just won that trade.  And they may be a more likely playoff team, but I'm not going to do like last year and pick them to win the conference.


----------



## Knightfall

Agamon said:
			
		

> Yeah, Vancouver just won that trade.  And they may be a more likely playoff team, but I'm not going to do like last year and pick them to win the conference.




Agreed. The Canucks just became a real threat in the Northwest, but I think the other teams will be able to compete, as long as the Oilers re-sign Roloson and Theodore bounces back with the Avs.


----------



## Knightfall

*Thrashers re-sign D McCarthy*
*Sports Ticker*
_6/29/2006 7:41:27 PM_

*ATLANTA (Ticker) - A brief audition with the Atlanta Thrashers in 2005-06 earned Steve McCarthy a new contract.*

Acquired from the Vancouver Canucks at the March trade deadline, McCarthy was re-signed by the Thrashers on Thursday.

Terms were not disclosed, but McCarthy - who made $760,000 last season - will get $775,000 in 2006-07, according to the NHL Players Association.

Drafted 23rd overall by Chicago in 1999, the 25-year-old defenseman recorded just six points in 51 games with Vancouver before the trade.  With the Thrashers, McCarthy found his offensive game, registering seven goals and three assists in 16 contests.

In 201 career games with the Blackhawks, Canucks and Thrashers, McCarthy has collected 12 goals, 20 assists and 96 penalty minutes.


----------



## Knightfall

*Maple Leafs buy out Domi, drop Belfour*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_6/30/2006 1:57:38 PM_

*TORONTO (CP) - It's the end of an era for the Toronto Maple Leafs.*

Tie Domi, one of the NHL club's most popular players for a decade, has been bought out, and the Leafs have also opted not to exercise the option year on the contract of Ed Belfour, the No. 1 goaltender for the last four years.

To avoid paying Domi the $1.25-million US he was due in 2006-2007, Toronto is giving him two-thirds of that salary, $833,000 spread over the next two years, to sever ties.

The 36-year-old right-winger had been the club's enforcer for the last 11 years. He's fourth all-time in NHL penalty minutes.

"We want to thank Tie for his many years of service to the organization," said GM John Ferguson. "He became a fan favourite for a reason and we wish him well in the years ahead."

Domi scored only five goals last season. With fighting down and offence favoured in the new NHL, the Leafs decided it was time to close the book on Domi's tenure with the team.

Also, having recently acquired Andrew Raycroft from Boston, the Leafs announced they weren't exercising the club option on Belfour's contract for 2006-2007 that would have paid him $4.48-million US. He'll get two-thirds that amount.

Belfour, 41, missed the last portion of the regular season last spring with a recurring back problem. He won 22 of the 49 games in which he appeared and had a 3.29 goals-against average and .892 save percentage. He passed the late Terry Sawchuk for second place in all-time NHL wins with a victory last Dec. 19.

"Eddie added a lot to the Toronto Maple Leafs and we appreciate all that he did for us," said Ferguson. "At this stage, we are taking a different direction, and we feel privileged to have had one of the game's great goalies play for the Maple Leafs."

Domi and Belfour now become unrestricted free agents at noon Saturday.

Meanwhile, a familiar face - Gary Roberts - might be returning to the Leafs. The 40-year-old left-winger has a year left at $2.25 million US on his deal with the Florida Panthers, but they would trade him to his previous team for a third- or fourth-round draft pick to satisfy his desire to be closer to his teenaged daughter.


----------



## Knightfall

*Bruins cut loose McEachern, Green*
*Canadian Press*
_6/30/2006 1:14:57 PM_

*BOSTON (CP) - The Boston Bruins bought out veteran forwards Shawn McEachern and Travis Green on Friday.*

Each player had one year remaining on his contract and will receive 75 per cent of what he was to make. Both are also free to test the free agent market starting Saturday.

"We are going in a different direction with our team next season," said interim Bruins GM Jeff Gorton. "We felt that this was the best thing for both the team and the players at this time."

McEachern was scheduled to earn $1.1 million US next season while Green was to have made $700,000. They will receive $825,000, and $525,000, respectively.

McEachern, 37, has played 14 NHL seasons with Pittsburgh, Boston, Ottawa and Atlanta. He has 256 goals and 323 assists for 579 points in 911 career games and won a Stanley Cup with the Penguins in 1992.

Green, 35, has played 13 seasons with the New York Islanders, Anaheim, Phoenix, Toronto and Boston. The native of Castlegar, B.C., has 192 goals and 261 assists for 453 points in 939 games.


----------



## Knightfall

*Agent: Chara will test free agent market*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_6/30/2006 12:14:07 PM_

*The Ottawa Senators may have locked up defenceman Wade Redden, but his teammate Zdeno Chara could be on his way out of the nation's capital.*

Chara's agent Matt Keator has rejected the Senators' last contract offer and says he and his client will try the market as an unrestricted free agent on Saturday.

Senators' GM John Muckler said Friday that the team will be looking to replace Chara beginning this weekend.

Chara enjoyed a career year in 2005-2006, posting career highs in goals (16) and points (43).


----------



## Knightfall

*Loyalty means something to Lidstrom...*

*Wings lock up Lidstrom with 2-year deal*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_6/30/2006 12:28:10 PM_

*The Detroit Red Wings have taken Nicklas Lidstrom off the free agent market, signing him to a two-year contract.*

The deal will pay him $7.6 million in each season.

Lidstrom also earned $7.6 million last season and won the Norris Trophy as the league's top defenceman for the fourth time.

He scored 16 goals and led all blue-liners with 80 points.

The 36-year-old has spent his entire 14-year career with the Red Wings, winning three Stanley Cups and earning the Conn Smythe Trophy as playoff MVP in 2002.


----------



## Knightfall

*Lightning acquire Denis from Blue Jackets*
*Canadian Press*
_6/30/2006 1:32:28 PM_

*TAMPA, Fla. (CP) - The Tampa Bay Lightning have the No. 1 goalie they've been looking for.*

The team acquired Marc Denis from the Columbus Blue Jackets today in exchange for winger Fredrik Modin and goalie Fredrik Norrena.

Tampa has been looking for a top goaltender since losing Nikolai Khabibulin after the Lightning won the Stanley Cup in 2004.

Modin is a nine-year NHL veteran and won a gold medal with Sweden at the Olympics in Turin.

Denis has been with the Blue Jackets for six NHL seasons while Norrena has spent 12 seasons playing in Sweden and Finland.


----------



## Knightfall

*Hurricanes sign forwards Adams, Williams*
*Associated Press*
_6/30/2006 12:50:34 PM_

*RALEIGH, N.C. (CP) - Justin Williams picked the perfect time to have a breakout season.*

After setting career highs in all major scoring categories and helping the Carolina Hurricanes to their first Stanley Cup, Williams was rewarded Friday with a $17.5-million US, five-year contract.

"Justin is still just 24 years old and he really came into his own as a premier skilled forward this season," said Hurricanes GM Jim Rutherford. "He consistently scored big goals for our team and we expect him to continue to flourish under our system."

Williams earned $1.225 million this past season and was due for the hefty raise after finishing second on the Hurricanes in scoring. He set career highs with 31 goals and 45 assists for 76 points while appearing in all 82 games.

The native of Cobourg, Ont., was also a key part of Carolina's special teams with eight power-play goals and four short-handed markers.

Williams had the second-most amount of ice time among Hurricanes forwards to captain Rod Brind'Amour, who signed a five-year contract of his own last week.

In 340 games over five NHL seasons with Philadelphia and Carolina, Williams has 79 goals and 130 points for 209 points.

Earlier Friday, the Hurricanes also re-signed forward Craig Adams and defenceman Andrew Hutchinson to new contracts.

Adams, who would have become an unrestricted free agent, received a three-year deal that will pay him $600,000 per season.

"Craig is a character, high-energy player who is a great fit for our team," said Rutherford. "He had his best season this past year and will continue to play an important role with the Hurricanes in the future."

Hutchinson, who did not play during the team's playoff run, signed a two-year deal and will make $450,000 next season and $500,000 in 2007-08.


----------



## Knightfall

*Canucks sign Sedins to three-year deals*
*Canadian Press*
_6/30/2006 1:36:47 PM_

*VANCOUVER (CP) - The Vancouver Canucks re-signed forwards Daniel and Henrik Sedin to new three-year contracts on Friday worth $3.575 million US a season.*

Both twins set career highs for points last year and were part of Sweden's gold medal-winning team at the Olympics in Turin.

"We are pleased to have signed Daniel and Henrik to long-term contracts with the team," Canucks GM Dave Nonis said in a release. "We have watched them raise their level of performance every season and consistently improve all aspects of their game since joining the Canucks.

"This is an exciting deal for the club."

Daniel Sedin recorded career highs in goals (22), assists (49) and points (71) during the 2005-06 season. In 397 NHL games, he has scored 83 goals and 139 assists for 222 points.

Henrik Sedin also recorded career high numbers in goals (18), assists (57) and points (75) last year. In 400 career games, he has 62 goals and 159 assists for 221 points.

Daniel and Henrik were drafted by Vancouver second and third overall, respectively, in the 1999 NHL draft.


----------



## Knightfall

*From Sportsnet.ca*

*Hockey Hearsay
Oilers' Dvorak won't be back*
_June 30, 2006_

According to the Edmonton Sun, the agent for Radek Dvorak, Ritch Winter, said his client has ‘no interest in returning’ to the Oilers and will become a free agent Saturday.

"I won't say why. He just has no interest in returning," Winter said. "He would like to pursue other opportunities."

Meanwhile, contract talks are progressing with forward Fernando Pisani and defenceman Jaroslav Spacek.

And there is still hope that the Oilers will be able to retain goaltender Dwayne Roloson. The main issue is the salary cap.

"There might be even more emphasis now on doing something early because you never know how much money is going to be taken up and what will be left," said agent Mark Witkin who is representing both Pisani and Roloson. "That's the single biggest difference now with the cap."


----------



## Knightfall

*Leafs-Roberts deal brewing*
*Sportsnet.ca*
_June 30, 2006_

*The Toronto Maple Leafs and Florida Panthers have discussed a trade that would return veteran Gary Roberts to Toronto, sources have confirmed to Sportsnet.*

However, the deal is not done.

The Panthers intend to spend the day exhausting whether or not there is a chance they can convince Roberts, who for family reasons did request this move at the end of the season to stay on for the final year of his contract.

However, sources tell Sportsnet an afternoon deadline has been imposed to allow both teams to change directions in a timely fashion.

If Roberts won't back down, Florida is likely to send him to the Leafs for a draft pick before spending the $2.25 million US owing on his contract on an available free agent. Likewise for the Maple Leafs who will surely add to their roster with the money they've allocated to reacquire Roberts.

The Toronto Star reported Friday the teams had all but agreed to make the trade in exchange for a third- or fourth-rounder.


----------



## Knightfall

*From TSN.ca*

When it comes to finding out about your favourite team or strategy for your office fantasy pool, there are no details too small in covering National Hockey League news.

That being said, check *TSN.ca's Ice Chips* every day for all the latest roster information, injury reports and game notes to stay up-to-date.

*Ice Chips for Friday, June 30*
http://www.tsn.ca/nhl/feature/?fid=10460&hubname=

Most interesting tidbit...

*>* There is a feeling that New Jersey will not have enough room under the $44-million salary cap to re-sign Patrick Elias unless the Czech forward agrees to return to the Devils for less money. The Devils already have $34-million committed for next season which includes the contracts of Vladimir Malakhov ($3.6-million) and Alexander Mogilny ($3.5-million). Elias could command the maximum $8.8-million under the new cap if teams such as New York Ranges and Ottawa get involved. Elias earned $4.18-million last season. He has said he would like to stay with New Jersey but would not sign a deal he considers to be under market value. New Jersey is also interested in re-signing Jamie Langenbrunner. New Jersey is also interested in acquiring a defenseman and a center with size. _- Star Ledger_


----------



## Knightfall

*Avalanche re-sign Clark, Skrastins*
*Associated Press*
_6/30/2006 4:59:51 PM_

*DENVER (AP) - The Colorado Avalanche re-signed defencemen Brett Clark and Karlis Skrastins to multiyear contracts on Friday.*

Clark, 29, posted career highs with nine goals and 27 assists in 80 games.

Skrastins has played in 433 consecutive games, the longest active streak in the NHL and the second-longest by a defenceman in hockey history - 53 behind Tim Horton's record.

The 31-year-old native of Latvia had three goals and 11 assists, his second best offensive season in the NHL. He blocked 207 shots, the second-best total in the league. He joined former Avalanche defenceman Sandis Ozolinsh on the Latvian Olympic team at this year's Turin Games.

"Brett and Karlis had very strong seasons for this club last year," general manager Francois Giguere said. "Their dependability and individual skills were coveted by many teams. The long-term commitment they've made will add stability and depth to our blue line for the coming years."


----------



## Knightfall

*Other NHL News!*

*Blues sale done; Davidson named president*
*Associated Press*
_6/30/2006 6:50:44 PM_

*ST. LOUIS (AP) - The sale of the St. Louis Blues to a group led by Dave Checketts was completed Friday, and the new owners immediately named top NHL broadcaster John Davidson as team president.*

Checketts, the former head of the New York Knicks and Madison Square Garden, reached a deal to buy the team on March 24 and had the sale approved by the NHL board of governors last week.

The sale transfers ownership of the Blues - the league's worst team this season - and the Savvis Center from Bill and Nancy Laurie to Checketts and his Sports Capital Partners and Towerbrook Capital Partners.

Davidson became the league's premier colour analyst after an 11-year NHL career as a goalie with the Blues and New York Rangers.

He joined MSG Network fulltime in 1986, three years after his retirement as a player, to work Rangers games following a brief departure to Canada. He has worked alongside partner Sam Rosen ever since.

Davidson expanded his work to network television in the United States, working five Olympics on CBS and NBC. He was also the lead hockey analyst as the NHL's network package shifted between ABC, FOX and NBC.

He was also a part of coverage on ESPN and on Hockey Night in Canada telecasts on CBC.

The Ottawa native was chosen by St. Louis in the first round of the 1973 draft and was traded to the Rangers after two seasons with the Blues.

Checketts represented the team last weekend at the NHL draft when the Blues chose American defenceman Erik Johnson with the first overall pick.

With Checketts in charge in New York, the Knicks reached the NBA final in 1994 and 1999. Now he will try to fix the Blues, who fell from the top 10 in the league in attendance to the bottom five during their dismal season - the first following the NHL lockout.

The Blues finished last in the NHL this past season, ending a run of 25 consecutive playoff appearances. The Lauries drastically slashed payroll in order to facilitate a sale.

They announced plans to sell the Blues 10 months before reaching the deal with Checketts, claiming they lost millions of dollars since buying the club in 1999.


----------



## Knightfall

*Kings exercise option on Cowan*
*Sports Ticker*
_6/30/2006 9:12:27 PM_

*LOS ANGELES (Ticker) - The Los Angeles Kings retained the services of Jeff Cowan, exercising their one-year contract option on the left wing Friday.*

Acquired from the Atlanta Thrashers in March 2004, Cowan completed his first full season with the Kings in 2005-06, collecting eight goals, one assist and 73 penalty minutes in 46 games. The 29-year-old missed 28 contests with groin, hamstring and back injuries.

A native of Scarborough, Ontario, Cowan has recorded 40 goals, 68 points and 460 penalty minutes in 304 career games with the Calgary Flames, Atlanta and Los Angeles.


----------



## Knightfall

*From Sportsnet.ca*

*Sources: Pisani re-signs with Oilers*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_6/30/2006 11:51:01 PM_

*It looks like Fernando Pisani won't be testing the free agent market.*

The Edmonton native has signed a four-year contract with the Oilers, according to sources.  The deal is believed to be worth more than $10 million.

Pisani came into his own during the Oilers run to the Stanley Cup finals, where he notched 14 goals and 4 assists in 24 games on his way to leading the Oilers in scoring.

The 29-year old scored 18 goals and 19 assists in 80 games during the regular season.


----------



## Knightfall

*Capitals re-sign Brent Johnson*
*Associated Press with TSN.ca files*
_7/1/2006 1:29:39 PM_

*WASHINGTON (AP) - The Washington Capitals re-signed goalie Brent Johnson on Saturday to a one-year contract that will pay him $575,000.*

Johnson was picked up on waivers from Vancouver last October, and played 26 games as the backup to Olie Kolzig. Johnson went 9-12-1, while stopping 11 of 13 shootout attempts for an .846 shootout save percentage.

He went 4-1-1 in his last six starts, allowing one goal or less in all four of the victories. One of his top games came last April against the Ottawa Senators, when he stopped 46 shots in a 1-0 win.


----------



## Knightfall

*Hurricanes re-sign Commodore for two years*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/1/2006 12:58:26 PM_

*The Carolina Hurricanes have re-signed defenceman Mike Commodore to a two-year contract, worth a total of $2.5-million.*

The contract will pay Commodore $1.2-million in 2006-2007 and $1.3-million in 2007-2008.

Commodore, 26, recorded 13 points and a plus-12 rating in 72 games with the Hurricanes in 2005-2006.

A physical blueliner, Commodore played a significant defensive role in Carolina's Stanley Cup victory, getting 19:27 of ice time per game in the playoffs.


----------



## Knightfall

*Canadiens re-sign Bouillon to 3-year deal*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/1/2006 12:52:59 PM_

*The Montreal Canadiens have re-signed defenceman Francis Bouillon to a three-year contract, worth $1.875-million per season.*

Bouillon, 30, recorded 22 points and a minus-5 rating in 67 games with the Canadiens in 2005-2006.

A short and stocky defender, listed at 5-foot-8 and 196 pounds, Bouillon has 71 points and a minus-16 rating in 295 career games.


----------



## Knightfall

*Predators re-sign Mason to two-year deal*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/1/2006 1:09:27 PM_

*The Nashville Predators have re-signed goaltender Chris Mason to a two-year deal worth a total of $2.5 million.*

Mason, 30, played a career-high 23 games for the Predators in 2005-2006, posting a 12-5-1 record along with a 2.54 goals against average and .913 save percentage.

With starter Tomas Vokoun suffering a blood disorder just before the playoffs began, Mason was thrust into the starting role for the postseason.  In the first-round loss to San Jose, Mason had a 3.44 goals against average and .901 save percentage.

Nashville originally claimed Mason in the 2003 NHL waiver draft from the Florida Panthers.


----------



## Knightfall

*Rangers sign defenceman Rachunek*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/1/2006 1:36:36 PM_

*New York - The New York Rangers President have signed restricted free agent defenseman Karel Rachunek.*

Rachunek, 26, skated in 45 games with Yaroslavl Lokomotiv of the Russian Hockey League last season, collecting 11 goals and 20 assists for 31 points, along with 73 penalty minutes and a plus-14 rating.

In 2004-05, Rachunek split the season with Yaroslavl and Znojmo of the Czech Extraleague, registering 11 goals and 14 assists for 25 points, along with 124 penalty minutes in 48 games.

The 6-foot-2, 212-pound defenseman has appeared in 258 career NHL games with the Rangers and Ottawa Senators, registering 12 goals and 89 assists for 101 points, along with 149 penalty minutes.

In 2003-04, Rachunek skated in 72 games with the Rangers and Senators, registering two goals and 19 assists for 21 points, along with 33 penalty minutes.  On March 9, 2004, he was acquired by the Rangers, along with Alexandre Giroux, in exchange for Greg de Vries.

A native of Zlin, Czech Republic, Rachunek was originally Ottawa's eighth choice, 229th overall, in the 1997 NHL Entry Draft.


----------



## Knightfall

*Blue Jackets sign Balastik, Eriksson, Svitov*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/1/2006 1:45:42 PM_

*The opening of free agent season saw the Columbus Blue Jackets make four signings.*

The Blue Jackets signed defenceman Anders Eriksson to a one year deal worth $600,000. Eriksson played last season for Sprinfield in the American Hockey League and then Magnitigorsk of the Russian League.  Eriksson had nine points in 12 games with Sprinfield and 10 points in 17 games in Russia.  He has 130 points in 412 career NHL games with Detroit, Chicago, Florida, Toronto and Columbus.  When he last played for the Blue Jackets, in 2003-2004, Eriksson recorded 27 points and a minus-6 rating.

Columbus also signed forward Alexander Svitov to a one-year deal worth $450,000. Svitov played last season for Omsk in Russia, where he put up 10 points and 133 penalty minutes in 42 games.  He was initially acquired by the Blue Jackets in a trade with Tampa Bay for Darryl Sydor.

The Blue Jackets then signed right winger Jaroslav Balastik to a one year deal worth $525,000. Balastik scored 12 goals with the Blue Jackets last season.

Columbus also inked Kris Russell from the Medicine Hat Tigers. Russell, a third-round pick in 2005, was WHL defenceman of the year and a member of Canada's national junior team in 2006.


----------



## Knightfall

*Devils re-sign Langenbrunner*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/1/2006 11:59:49 AM_

*Scratch one free-agent forward from the list of available players.*

Sources tell TSN that Jamie Langenbrunner has re-signed with the New Jersey Devils.

Langenbrunner, 30, was scheduled to become an unrestricted free agent at 12 noon today.  He scored 53 points with New Jersey in 2005-2006 and has been a solid complementary scorer in three-plus seasons with the Devils, notching 140 points in 225 games.

Langebrunner's been even better in the playoffs, scoring 13 points in nine games this past season and 70 points in 112 career playoff games.

Sources say it's a five-year deal worth $2.8 million per year.


----------



## Knightfall

*Hurricanes sign Staal to three-year deal*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/1/2006 1:34:17 PM_

*On a day when most NHL teams are looking for unrestricted free agent talent to put them over the top, the Carolina Hurricanes have locked up their homegrown foundation player.*

Sources tell TSN that Eric Staal has agreed to a new three-year contract with the defending Stanley Cup champions.

Sources say the deal will pay him $4 million in the first year, $4.5 million in the second year and $5 million in the third year.

Staal is coming out of his entry-level contract phase and was not permitted by CBA rules to sign a new contract until Noon et on July 1.

"Eric has developed into one of the premier scorers and playmakers in the National Hockey League," Carolina general manager Jim Rutherford said. "He led our team in goals, assists and points last year, and he had a fantastic postseason, making big plays at key times.

"He is one of the centerpieces for the Hurricanes and we are glad to have him under contract for the next few seasons."

Staal, 21, became the franchise's first player with 100 points since 1989-90 in just his second NHL season. He also led the league in postseason scoring with nine goals and 28 points in 21 games.

The Thunder Bay, Ontario native was taken second overall in the 2003 NHL Entry Draft.


----------



## Knightfall

*Lightning sign Nikita Alexeev*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/1/2006 2:26:37 PM_

*TAMPA BAY – The Tampa Bay Lightning have signed left wing Nikita Alexeev to a one-year contract.*

A 6-foot-5, 225-pound native of Murmansk, Russia, Alexeev, 24, spent the 2005-06 season with Omsk of the Russian Elite League, where he recorded six goals and nine points in 40 games.

Tampa Bay's first-round selection, eighth overall, in the 2000 Entry Draft, the big winger had six points in 37 games with Tampa Bay in 2002-03. He played in all 11 Stanley Cup Playoff games that season, scoring one goal.

"Following the 2002-03 season, and particularly the playoffs, we fully expected Nikita Alexeev to earn a permanent roster spot with the Lightning," Feaster said. "Unfortunately, that did not happen and ultimately, Nikita elected to return to Russia. He has now decided he wants to return to the NHL and compete for a spot on our roster. We have openings throughout our forward lines, and it is up to Nikita not only to grab one of those spots but to demonstrate that he can be a major two-way contributor to our hockey club. We look forward to seeing him in camp this year."

Alexeev made his Lightning debut in 2001-02, recording four goals and four assists in 44 games while splitting time with the Lightning and Springfield of the AHL. Shoulder surgery limited Alexeev to 14 games with Hershey of the AHL in 2003-04, and he returned to score 22 points in 72 games with Springfield in 2004-05.


----------



## Knightfall

*Thrashers re-sign Mellanby for one year*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/1/2006 2:16:51 PM_

*The Atlanta Thrashers have re-signed veteran right winger Scott Mellanby to a one-year, $1-million contract.*

Mellanby, 40, had 34 points and a plus-5 rating in 71 games for the Thrashers in 2005-2006.

A physical winger who has recorded 2416 career penalty minutes, Mellanby is a productive scorer as well with 352 goals and 452 assists in 1362 games in an NHL career that began in 1985-1986 with Philadelphia and has taken him to Edmonton, Florida, St. Louis and Atlanta.


----------



## Knightfall

*Woohoo!!!*

*Oilers re-sign Roloson to three-year deal*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/1/2006 2:16:38 PM_

*Sources tell TSN that the Edmonton Oilers have re-signed free agent goaltender Dwayne Roloson to a three-year contract worth $11-million.*

Roloson, 36, led the Oilers to the Stanley Cup final after being acquired at the trade deadline from the Minnesota Wild.  Before getting injured in the first game of the final, Roloson posted a 12-5 record with a 2.32 goals against average and .927 save percentage in the postseason.

Roloson registered a 14-23-5 combined record, with a 2.73 goals against average and .908 save percentage with Minnesota and Edmonton during the regular season.


----------



## Knightfall

*Pronger to talk about trade request*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_6/30/2006 11:26:59 PM_

*Chris Pronger has decided to address some of the rumours about his decision to request a trade away from the Edmonton Oilers.  He has tentatively scheduled a conference call for Tuesday in St. Louis.*

As I've stated many times Chris has not had a problem with Edmonton the city, with management or coaching staff, with teammates and (he) certainly respected the greatest fans in the league with that playoff run,'' Pronger's agent Pat Morris told TSN.  ''It's simply been a personal and private family matter that should remain private, but with people emotionally reacting to Chris' request to be traded, Chris is going to address some of the issues and certainly there is nothing to do with extreme family issues.''

''It's disturbing - some of the innuendo and rumours are definitely false, they're defamatory, they're insulting to Chris' integrity and his family's integrity and to his character so that's been difficult to take,'' continued Morris.

In 80 games with the Oilers this season, Pronger scored 12 goals and 56 points and was a Conn Smythe Trophy candidate through Edmonton's postseason run.

Pronger finished third in postseason scoring with five goals and 16 assists in 24 games and came within one game of leading the Oilers to the Stanley Cup.


----------



## Agamon

These are unofficial:

Chara signed with the Bruins for 5 years/$37.5 mil
Kubina signed with the Leafs for 4 years/$20 mil
Jovanovski signed with the Coyotes for 5 years/32.5 mil


----------



## Agamon

What are the consequences of spending over the cap?  The Devils were over the cap when Elias came back form Hep A, and Big Lou said he'd be willing to do it again to keep him.  The cap is hard, is it not?


----------



## Knightfall

*Jovanovski signs five-years with Coyotes*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/1/2006 3:17:41 PM_

*Ed Jovanovski's name is off the free agent shopping list, as the Phoenix Coyotes have signed the veteran blueliner to a five-year contract worth $32.5 million US.*

The deal pays him $6.5 million a season.

Jovanovski, 30, tallied 33 points with the Canucks last season despite missing 38 regular season games with a lower abdominal injury.

Jovanovski was drafted first overall by the Florida Panthers in 1994 and played three-and-a-half seasons for the team before being traded to Vancouver in a package for forward Pavel Bure.

In 687 career games with the Canucks and Panthers, Jovanovski has 86 goals and 317 points.


More to follow.


----------



## Knightfall

*Leafs ink Kubina, Gill to long-term deals*
*Canadian Press*
_7/1/2006 4:09:15 PM_

*TORONTO (CP) - With their skilled defencemen locked up long-term, the Toronto Maple Leafs added a pair of blue-line behemoths Saturday.*

The Leafs signed six-foot-seven veteran Hal Gill to a $6.3-million, three-year contract while coming to terms with six-foot-five defenceman Pavel Kubina on a $20-million, four-year deal.

Both players were unrestricted free agents.

Gill, who made just under $1.6 million last season, had one goal, nine assists and 124 penalty minutes in 80 games with the Bruins. The 31-year-old native of Concord, Mass., has 20 goals and 77 assists in 626 games, all with Boston.

Kubina had five goals and 33 assists for Tampa Bay last season, his eighth with the team. The 29-year-old, who made $2.58 million last season, added a goal and an assist in two playoff games.

The duo is expected to add some much-needed grit to the Leafs' defence corps, complementing offensive-minded defenceman Bryan McCabe and Tomas Kaberle. Both recently signed long-term deals with the team.

Kubina is expected to officially sign with Toronto in the next few days.


----------



## Knightfall

*Chara, Savard sign deals with Bruins*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/1/2006 4:16:15 PM_

*BOSTON (CP) - The Boston Bruins signed defenceman Zdeno Chara to a $37.5-million US, five-year contract Saturday, locking up the league's marquee unrestricted free agent.*

The hulking six-foot-nine Slovakia native will be paid $7.5 million per season. Chara set career highs last season with the Ottawa Senators, recording 16 goals and 43 points in 71 games.

"Zdeno is one of the premier defencemen in the National Hockey League and we are thrilled that he will be in a Boston uniform for the next five years," Bruins interim GM Jeff Gorton said in a release.

"He is a big reason why Ottawa allowed the fewest goals in the Eastern Conference last season and that is one area that we were committed to improving on our team.

"We also feel that he will serve as a tremendous example to the number of young defencemen we have on our roster."

Chara, 29, is entering his ninth NHL season. He spent parts of four seasons with the New York Islanders after they selected him with the 56th overall pick of the 1996 NHL Entry Draft.

Chara was traded to Ottawa with Bill Muckalt and New York's 2001 first-round draft pick (Jason Spezza, second overall) for Alexei Yashin on June 23, 2001.

Chara was named a first team NHL all-star and a Norris Trophy finalist in 2003-04 and was a second team all-star and finished fourth in the Norris Trophy balloting in 2005-06.

Over his career, Chara has registered 57 goals and 118 assists for 175 points and 901 penalty minutes in 530 regular season games.
-------------------------
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/1/2006 3:38:57 PM_

*Centre Marc Savard has a new home for the 2006-07 season, signing a five-year $20 million contract with the Boston Bruins.*

Savard, 28, became an unrestricted free agent on Saturday after a career season with the Atlanta Thrashers where he scored 28 goals and 97 points.

The former Oshawa General has played in seven NHL seasons with the Thrashers, Calgary Flames and New York Rangers, scoring 133 goals and 401 points in 503 games.


----------



## Knightfall

Agamon said:
			
		

> What are the consequences of spending over the cap?  The Devils were over the cap when Elias came back form Hep A, and Big Lou said he'd be willing to do it again to keep him.  The cap is hard, is it not?




Yes, its a hard cap. If a team is over the cap they forfit games. The reason that the Devils didn't forfit games was that Elias was on the disabled list for most of last season. Then when he came back, they dumped Mogilny to the minors, bought out his contract and, I believe, traded someone away in order to make sure they were under the cap.

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*Kings sign Scott Thornton*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/1/2006 5:26:26 PM_

*The Los Angeles Kings have signed veteran winger Scott Thornton to a two-year, $3-million contract.*

Thornton, 35, scored 21 points in 71 games for San Jose in 2005-2006, but the Sharks declined his option for the upcoming season.

A physical player, Thornton has 264 points and 1335 penalty minutes in 864 career NHL games.

-----------------------
*Sharks sign Curtis Brown*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/1/2006 5:22:52 PM_

*The San Jose Sharks have signed veteran centre Curtis Brown, who was recently bought out of his contract by the Chicago Blackhawks.*

Brown, 30, had played 12 regular season and 17 playoff games for San Jose after arriving in a trade from the Buffalo Sabres in 2003-2004.  He then signed with the Blackhawks as a free agent.

Brown, who signed a two-year deal, scored 15 points in 71 games with the Blackhawks last season.


----------



## Knightfall

*Red Wings re-sign Osgood for two years*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/1/2006 5:32:01 PM_

*The Detroit Red Wings have signed veteran goalie Chris Osgood to a two-year contract.*

Osgood, 33, returned to Detroit in 2005-2006 and recorded a 20-6-5 record with a 2.76 goals against average and .897 save percentage as Manny Legace's backup.

With two Stanley Cup rings from the 1997 and 1998 Red Wings teams, Osgood has decided to stay at the site of his greatest successes.  He's also played with the Islanders and Blues in his 600-game NHL career.


----------



## Knightfall

*Avalanche sign Arnason to one-year deal*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/1/2006 4:55:51 PM_

*DENVER - The Colorado Avalanche have signed free agent center Tyler Arnason to a one-year, $950,000 contract.*

A 5-11, 204-pound native of Oklahoma City, OK, Arnason, 27, spent his last four NHL seasons in the Chicago Blackhawks organization where he earned All-Rookie honors during the 2002-03 season. Arnason was dealt to the Ottawa Senators at the trading deadline this past season after registering 41 points in 60 games.

"Tyler is a skilled player whose best years we feel are still ahead of him," said Avalanche General Manager Francois Giguere. "He's a talented skater who has demonstrated offensive abilities that we believe will continue to develop as he heads into the prime years of his career."

Born in Okalahoma City, OK, Arnason was raised in Winnipeg, MB and is the son of former NHLer Chuck Arnason who played eight NHL seasons.


----------



## Knightfall

*Other Signings*

Andy Delmore signs a 1 year contract with the Tampa Bay Lightning; John Grahame signs a 2 year, $2.8 Mil., contract with the Carolina Hurricanes; Matt Cullen signs a multiyear contract with the NY Rangers.

More info on these as the news is updated.

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*Flyers sign pair of defencemen*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/1/2006 6:21:19 PM_

*Seeking improved mobility on the blueline, the Philadelphia Flyers have signed defencemen Nolan Baumgartner, formerly of the Vancouver Canucks, and former Boston Bruins first-rounder Lars Jonsson, who has been plahing in Sweden.*

Baumgartner, 30, had a breakthrough season in 2005-2006, scoring 34 points with a plus-11 rating in 70 games.  He signed a two-year contract.

Jonsson, 24, was picked by the Bruins in the first round of the 2000 draft, but couldn't come to terms with the Bruins, making him an unrestricted free agent.  He scored 27 points in 50 games with HV 71 in Sweden last season.


----------



## Knightfall

*Canucks sign Willie Mitchell*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/1/2006 6:30:47 PM_

*With Ed Jovanovski and Nolan Baumgartner leaving in free agency, the Vancouver Canucks have made a move to shore up the blueline, signing Willie Mitchell to a four-year, $14-million contract.*

A stay-at-home defenceman, Mitchell had ten points and a plus-19 rating with Minnesota and Dallas in 2005-2006.

Mitchell, 29, is a B.C. native from Port McNeill and has 61 points in 322 career NHL games.


----------



## Knightfall

*Capitals ink Pothier to four year deal*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/1/2006 6:21:00 PM_

*The Washington Capitals have signed free agent defenseman Brian Pothier to a four-year contract.*

In keeping with club policy, financial terms of the deals were not disclosed.

Pothier spent the past four seasons in the Ottawa Senators' organization, recording 35 points (five goals, 30 assists) in 77 games in 2005-06, his best NHL season.

He finished second among Senators' defensemen in assists and fourth in points, while his +29 plus/minus rating was tied for third on the team and fifth among all NHL defensemen. Three of his five goals came on the power play.

The seventh-year professional from New Bedford, Mass., has played 182 NHL games with Ottawa and Atlanta. Pothier signed as a free agent with the Thrashers after a standout four-year college career at Rensselaer and made his NHL debut in his first professional season.


----------



## Knightfall

*Flames sign defenceman Zyuzin*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/1/2006 6:40:07 PM_

*The Calgary Flames have signed defenceman Andrei Zyuzin.*

Zyuzin, 28, played in 57 games with the Minnesota Wild during the 2005-06 season collecting 18 points and 50 penalty minutes.

In 415 NHL career games with Minnesota, New Jersey, Tampa Bay and San Jose the Russian native has collected 109 points and 378 penalty minutes.


----------



## Knightfall

*Wow, and signings just keep on coming*

*Blues add McKee, re-sign Drake*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/1/2006 7:28:47 PM_

*Jay McKee's name is off the free agent list, as the blueliner has signed a contract with the St. Louis Blues.*

The Blues have also re-signed forward Dallas Drake.

The Buffalo Sabres didn't give the 28-year-old McKee the long-term deal he was seeking before this season, and instead signed him to a one-year contract.

McKee played his entire 10-year career with the Sabres after being taken 14th overall by the team in 1995.

In 75 games this season, McKee scored five goals and 16 points. His solid defensive play and shot-blocking abilities helped lead the Buffalo Sabres to the Eastern Conference Final.

Drake played in 62 games for the Blues this season posting two goals and 24 assists.


More to follow.


----------



## Knightfall

*Senators sign Gerber, Corvo*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/1/2006 7:37:36 PM_

After losing a pair of defencemen earlier in the day, the Ottawa Senators have made a pair of signings.

The team has signed goaltender Martin Gerber and defenceman Joe Corvo.

Gerber, who compiled a 38-14-6 record and a 2.78 goals against average in 60 games with the Carolina Hurricanes this season signed a three-year contract.

He played just six games in the playoffs after losing his job to Cam Ward and was 1-1 with a 3.52 goals against average.

Corvo, who signed a four-year deal worth $10.5 million, had 14 goals and 26 assists in 81 games with the Kings this season.  In 203 career games with the Kings and Chicago Blackhawks he contributed 27 goals and 50 assists.


----------



## Teflon Billy

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> *Canucks sign Willie Mitchell*
> *TSN.ca Staff*
> _7/1/2006 6:30:47 PM_
> 
> *With Ed Jovanovski and Nolan Baumgartner leaving in free agency, the Vancouver Canucks have made a move to shore up the blueline, signing Willie Mitchell to a four-year, $14-million contract.*
> 
> A stay-at-home defenceman, Mitchell had ten points and a plus-19 rating with Minnesota and Dallas in 2005-2006.
> 
> Mitchell, 29, is a B.C. native from Port McNeill and has 61 points in 322 career NHL games.




Folks around here were hoping we'd pick up Willie Mitchell, and we've done so.

But now, with the Bomber gone, it's more of a "treading water" acquisition than anything "good"


----------



## Knightfall

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> Folks around here were hoping we'd pick up Willie Mitchell, and we've done so.
> 
> But now, with the Bomber gone, it's more of a "treading water" acquisition than anything "good"




Man, today has been mainly about goalies and defensemen. It's been so crazy I can barely keep up. 

More to come, I'm sure.

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*Blackhawks ink G Lalime*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/1/2006 8:07:45 PM_

*The Chicago Blackhawks have added some depth at the goaltending position.*

On Saturday, the team signed unrestricted free agent Patrick Lalime to a one-year, $700,000 contract.

Lalime spent last season with the St. Louis Blues, posting a 3.64 GAA with a .881 save percentage.

The 31-year old could serve as the backup to Nikolai Khabibulin.

-----------------------------------

*Wild sign Mark Parrish*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/1/2006 8:10:15 PM_

*The Minnesota Wild have signed right wing Mark Parrish to a five-year contract.*

Parrish, who had 29 goals and 20 assists in 76 games with the New York Islanders and Los Angeles Kings this year, will make $2.65 million per year.

In 518 carrer NHL games with the Kings, Islanders and Florida Panthers Parrish contributed 173 goals and 130 assists.


----------



## Knightfall

*Blake inks two-year deal with Kings*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/1/2006 8:02:29 PM_

*Rob Blake is returning to where his career began.*

The 16-year veteran signed a two-year, $12 million deal with the Los Angeles Kings.

Blake, 36, has spent the last four-plus seasons with Colorado, helping the team win its second Stanley Cup in 2001.

In 81 games with the Avalanche last season, he had 14 goals and 51 assists.

More to follow.


----------



## Knightfall

*Thrashers sign goaltender Hedberg*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/1/2006 8:44:07 PM_

*The Atlanta Thrashers have agreed to terms on a two-year contract with unrestricted free agent goaltender Johan Hedberg.  Terms of the deal were not disclosed.*

"We focused our attention on strengthening our goaltending and made Johan a priority because he competes at a very high-level and will give us the quality starts that will allow us to be successful," said Thrashers executive vice president and general manager Don Waddell.  "We hold Johan in the highest regard and we're excited to add him to our line-up."

Hedberg, 33, posted a 12-4-1 record and a 2.67 goals-against average in 19 games with Dallas last season.  He tied his career high with a six-game win streak from Dec. 2 to Jan. 9, notching a 1.64 goals-against average in that span.

Hedberg has posted a 66-67-15 record and 2.81 GAA in 156 NHL games with Pittsburgh, Vancouver and Dallas.  He has earned a 10-10 record with a 2.31 GAA in 20 Stanley Cup Playoff contests.  The 6-0, 185-pound netminder set career highs with 25 wins and a club-record 66 games with Pittsburgh in 2001-02.  He also registered a career-best 2.51 GAA in 21 games with Vancouver in 2003-04.


----------



## Teflon Billy

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> *Blake inks two-year deal with Kings*
> *TSN.ca Staff*
> _7/1/2006 8:02:29 PM_
> 
> *Rob Blake is returning to where his career began.*
> 
> The 16-year veteran signed a two-year, $12 million deal with the Los Angeles Kings.
> 
> Blake, 36, has spent the last four-plus seasons with Colorado, helping the team win its second Stanley Cup in 2001.
> 
> In 81 games with the Avalanche last season, he had 14 goals and 51 assists.
> 
> More to follow.




6 million a year for _Rob blake_???  :\ 

This is getting crazy.


----------



## Knightfall

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> 6 million a year for _Rob blake_???  :\
> 
> This is getting crazy.




Getting crazy!?!  

It was crazy from the moment Chara and Savard signed with Boston. And I think it's going to get even nuttier.

There are still some blue chip UFA defenseman up for grabs including Aaron Ward, Ruslan Salei, Brian Leetch, Danny Markov, Brendan Witt, Bryan Marchment, Jaroslav Spacek, Luke Richardson, Eric Weinrich, Jiri Slegr, Teppo Numminen, Glen Wesley, Radoslav Suchy, Jason Woolley, Mark Eaton, Tom Poti, Kim Johnsson, Eric Desjardins, and Jamie Rivers.


----------



## Knightfall

*Whoa!!!*

*Elias inks seven-year deal with Devils*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/1/2006 11:29:06 PM_

*The most sought-after forward in the NHL's free agent pool is staying in New Jersey.*

Patrik Elias has signed a seven-year, $42 million contract to remain a New Jersey Devil.

Elias, 30, was believed to be looking for a new contract that would pay him the league maximum of $8.8 million US, or 20 percent of the cap.

The Czech winger had 16 goals and 29 assists in 38 games last season after returning from a long battle with hepatitis.

More to follow.


----------



## Knightfall

*Carney signs two-year deal with Wild*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/1/2006 8:59:42 PM_

*Keith Carney is leaving Vancouver.*

The 36-year old unrestricted free agent signed a two-year, $4.2 million contract with the Minnesota Wild on Saturday.

Carney played 79 games last season and tallied two-goals and 18 assists.  The stay-at-home blueliner posted a plus-minus rating of +8.

---------------------

*Wild ink D Johnsson to four-year deal*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/1/2006 10:40:17 PM_

*The Minnesota Wild continue to re-tool their defence.*

After signing Keith Carney earlier on Saturday, the club has signed Kim Johnsson to a four-year, $19.4 million contract.

The 30-year old Johnsson recorded six goals and 19 assists in 47 games with Philadelphia Flyers last season.  He missed the last 31 games of the regular season and all six of the Flyers playoff games with a head injury.


----------



## Knightfall

*Kuba inks three-year deal with Bolts*
*Sports Ticker*
_7/1/2006 10:26:24 PM_

*TAMPA, Florida (Ticker) - After letting one Czech defenseman leave via free agency, the Tampa Bay Lightning recruited another.*

Following the departure of Pavel Kubina to Toronto earlier in the day, the Lightning on Saturday signed blue-liner Filip Kuba to a three-year, $9 million contract.

An eighth-round pick of Florida in 1995, Kuba was traded to Calgary in March 2000 but never played for the Flames. The 29-year-old was selected by Minnesota in the expansion draft that June and spent the last five seasons with the Wild, making his lone All-Star appearance in 2004.

Last campaign, Kuba recorded six goals, 19 assists and 44 penalty minutes in 65 games with Minnesota while leading the team with an average ice time of 21 minutes, 46 seconds.

"Filip Kuba is a solid, steady, top-four, All-Star defenseman who has adapted well to the new NHL," Tampa Bay general manager Jay Feaster said. "We believe that playing within our system will enable him to post even bigger offensive numbers and we are confident our forwards will enjoy playing with someone who is able to get them the puck quickly and help with our transition game.

"While we were disappointed to lose Pavel Kubina today, we are excited to fill that hole with such a high-caliber player."

Kuba - who helped the Czech Republic to the bronze medal at the Winter Olympics in Torino this past February - led all Minnesota defensemen in scoring during the 2003 playoffs, notching eight points in 18 games as the Wild advanced to the Western Conference finals.

In 375 career games with the Panthers and Wild, Kuba has collected 34 goals, 105 assists and 163 penalty minutes.


----------



## Knightfall

*Panthers buy out D Sean Hill*
*Sports Ticker*
_7/1/2006 11:05:19 PM_

*SUNRISE, Florida (Ticker) - While most teams added players on Saturday, the Florida Panthers parted ways with one when they bought out the contract of defenseman Sean Hill.*

Signed as a free agent in July 2004, Hill appeared in 78 games in his only season with the Panthers in 2005-06, recording two goals, 18 assists and 80 penalty minutes.

The 36-year-old Hill was an eighth-round pick of Montreal in 1988 and was a member of the Canadiens' Stanley Cup championship team in 1993.

A native of Minnesota, Hill has appeared in 760 career games with the Canadiens, Anaheim Ducks, Ottawa Senators, Carolina Hurricanes, St. Louis Blues and Panthers, amassing 59 goals, 205 assists and 866 penalty minutes.


----------



## Teflon Billy

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> *Keith Carney is leaving Vancouver.*
> 
> The 36-year old unrestricted free agent signed a two-year, $4.2 million contract with the Minnesota Wild on Saturday.




GOD DAMN IT!

We finally get a Franchise Goalie, and our defense corps starts disintegrating :\

Ohlund/Bourdon is an all-star pairing, but our #2 unit is now probably Mitchell and Krajicek? Not bad.

After that it kind of goes south...Bieksa and Brookbank, or--God forbid--Eric Weinrich?

Actually, never mind. I've forgotten about Sami Salo who's awesome.

We're fine


----------



## Teflon Billy

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> *Elias inks seven-year deal with Devils*
> *TSN.ca Staff*
> _7/1/2006 11:29:06 PM_
> 
> *The most sought-after forward in the NHL's free agent pool is staying in New Jersey.*
> 
> Patrik Elias has signed a seven-year, $42 million contract to remain a New Jersey Devil.
> 
> Elias, 30, was believed to be looking for a new contract that would pay him the league maximum of $8.8 million US, or 20 percent of the cap.




I guess he preferred the stability of a nice, long contract to the maximum money possible (though honestly, I doubt Elias was going to get 8.8 million _anywhere_)


----------



## Teflon Billy

I'm kind of startled we haven't moved Dan Cloutier yet.


----------



## Teflon Billy

Minnesota looks like they have decided to stop the "Funeral on Ice" act that has been their stock-in-trade.

Demitra
Parrish
Johansson
Carney

I mean Christ, it's like they're trying to make an NHL team or something   

Colorado by contrast has become the worst team in the division... by a mile.


----------



## Agamon

I'm a little peeved that the Leafs, Bruins and Sens have signed guys and the Habs haven't yet.  One could argue that those three teams got worse at 12:00:01 this afternoon (as opposed to Montreal who's only losing Bulis to FA), but still, the optics of it makes my teeth grind.

I thought the Arnott deal would get done today, it's not the foregone conclusion everyone was making it out to be.  And we could use another d-man.  Maybe not a Jovo or Chara type, but Salei or Suchy would be cool.  Or maybe Desjardins wants to come back.


----------



## Agamon

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> Minnesota looks like they have decided to stop the "Funeral on Ice" act that has been their stock-in-trade.
> 
> Demitra
> Parrish
> Johansson
> Carney
> 
> I mean Christ, it's like they're trying to make an NHL team or something




Just trying to make Gabby happy, I think.

As for Cloutier, get in line.  Montreal's still got to get rid of Aebischer.


----------



## Agamon

I just did some quick math for NJ, and it's not looking good.  16 guys, over $40 million and Gionta and Gomez are still unsigned, among others.  Look for the Devils to do some salery dumping trades before the season starts.


----------



## Knightfall

*Hurricanes sign LaRose to two-year deal*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/2/2006 12:08:26 PM_

*RALEIGH, NC - The Carolina Hurricanes have signed right wing Chad LaRose to a two-year contract. The deal will pay LaRose $450,000 in 2006-07 and $500,000 in 2007-08.*

"Chad had a good rookie season for us and was a big part of our 'grind line,' along with Kevyn and Craig Adams," said Rutherford. "He is a player who has proven to be valuable at every level that he's played, whether it's as a scorer or a gritty player."

LaRose, 23, played in 49 of Carolina's last 56 games, posting 13 points in his inaugural NHL campaign. LaRose began the season with the Hurricanes' top American Hockey League affiliate the Lowell Lock Monsters, and had 25 points in 23 AHL games this season.

During the postseason, LaRose played in 21 of Carolina's 25 games posting one assist and 10 penalty minutes while averaging 8:57 of ice time per game.

Carolina signed LaRose in 2003 as an undrafted free agent following his junior hockey career where he scored 201 points in 152 career games with Plymouth of the Ontario Hockey League.


----------



## Knightfall

*Islanders sign Sillinger to 3-year deal*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/2/2006 12:47:21 PM_

*Mike Sillinger, one of the game's top defensive centers and a 32-goal scorer last season, is now a member of the New York Islanders.*

The Islanders signed the 35-year old Sillinger to a three-year contract late Saturday night.  He will make $2.1 million next year, $2.2 million in 2007-08 and $2.3 million in 2008-09.

The native of Regina, Saskatchewan had 32 goals, 31 assists and 63 points in 79 games last season spilt between the St. Louis Blues and Nashville Predators. In five playoff games with the Predators this spring, he had two goals and an assist. In 908 NHL games, the 5-foot-10, 200-pound Sillinger has scored 461 points.

"Mike Sillinger is one of the most respected players in the game -- strong in all zones and at faceoffs, an excellent skater and a leader," said Islanders general manager Neil Smith. "It says a lot about Mike that he excelled in the first year under the new NHL rules by scoring 32 goals and having his best offensive season. Since Saturday morning, Mike was the forward we focused on. His signing makes us a better team in so many areas of the game."

Reached at home in Regina this morning, Sillinger was ecstatic about coming to Long Island. After all, in last season's Blues media guide, he listed Bryan Trottier as his idol.

"Neil Smith drafted me in Detroit and Bryan Trottier was my favorite player growing up, so this is perfect," said Sillinger. "As a free agent, you want to go to a good, young team and the team that wants you the most. I appreciate the faith that Neil has placed in me and I'm really looking forward to playing for Ted Nolan. I'm very proud to be joining the Islanders."

At 35 and coming off his best season, Sillinger says he has at least three good seasons left in him, and probably more.

"Personal training is part of the regimen for any player who loves the game as much as I do and wants to contribute for a long time," he said. "I'm a part shareholder in a gym here in Regina. I train with a bunch of junior players. I push them and they push me. If training camp started today, I'm more than ready to go."

Sillinger won a gold medal with Team Canada at the 1991 World Junior Championships and a Calder Cup championship with Adirondack in 1992, and was captain of Team Canada at the 2000 World Championships.


----------



## Knightfall

*Coyotes sign Mike Morrison*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/2/2006 1:10:25 PM_

*GLENDALE, ARIZONA -- The Phoenix Coyotes have signed goaltender Mike Morrison to a one-year contract.  As per club policy, terms of the deal were not disclosed.*

Last season, his first in the NHL, Morrison posted a record of 11-4-3 with a 2.95 goals against average and a .882 save percentage in 25 combined games with Edmonton and Ottawa.

The 26-year-old native of Medford, Massachusetts was 10-4-2 with a 2.83 GAA and a .884 save percentage (SV %) in 20 games with Edmonton.

Following the Oilers' acquisition of netminder Dwayne Roloson, Morrison was placed on waivers and claimed by Ottawa on March 9.  In four appearances with the Senators, the 6-foot-3, 194-pound goaltender compiled a record of 1-0-1, 3.48 GAA and a .875 SV%.

"I am very excited to be coming to Phoenix," said Morrison.  "The Coyotes are a first-class organization that is committed to winning. I am looking forward to playing for Wayne Gretzky and learning from Curtis Joseph and Grant Fuhr, a Hall of Fame goaltender."

Morrison was selected by Edmonton in the 7th round (186th overall) in the 1998 NHL Entry Draft.


----------



## Knightfall

Agamon said:
			
		

> I thought the Arnott deal would get done today, it's not the foregone conclusion everyone was making it out to be.  And we could use another d-man.  Maybe not a Jovo or Chara type, but Salei or Suchy would be cool.  Or maybe Desjardins wants to come back.



And it has...

*Arnott signs on with Nashville*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/2/2006 1:44:46 PM_

*Sources say that the Nashville Predators have signed unrestricted free agent centre Jason Arnott to a five-year, $22.5-million contract.*

Arnott, 31, appeared in 81 games with Dallas in 2005-06, registering 32 goals and a career high 76 points.

"Jason Arnott provides the perfect fit for the Nashville Predators and we are thrilled to add a player of his calibre to our lineup," general manager David Poile told the Canadian Press. "He has size, skill and experience and gives us the No. 1 center that we have been looking for.

The 6-foot-4, 220-pound centre ranked second on the Stars in 2005-06 in points and also posted his seventh-straight 30-goal season.

Over his 12 seasons with the Stars, New Jersey Devils and Edmonton Oilers, Arnott has tallied 276 goals and 368 assists for 644 career points.

He was a first-round draft choice (seventh overall) by the Oilers in the 1993 NHL Entry Draft.


----------



## Knightfall

*Kings sign McCauley to three-year deal*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/2/2006 3:58:52 PM_

*LOS ANGELES – The Los Angeles Kings have agreed to terms on a three-year contract with unrestricted free agent forward Alyn McCauley to a three-year, $6-million contract.*

McCauley, 29, recorded 26 points and 30 penalty minutes in 76 regular season games with the San Jose Sharks this past season.  He also appeared in six playoff games and had one assist.

"Alyn is a solid two-way hockey player whose competitiveness and leadership abilities makes him a good fit for our hockey club," said Kings general manager Dean Lombardi.

Said McCauley from his home in Gananoque, Ontario: "I was impressed with how the Kings organization, Dean Lombardi and Marc Crawford in particular, pursued me.  The Kings have a real commitment to win and to win now.  We will have a competitive club this year and I am looking forward to the start of the season."

A 5-foot-11, 200-pound native of Brockville, Ontario, McCauley enjoyed a breakout 2003-04 campaign with the Sharks when he set new career highs for goals (20), assists (27), points (47), plus/minus rating (plus-23) and games played (82) during his first full season with San Jose.  At the end of that season, McCauley was named a finalist for the Frank J. Selke Trophy that is annually awarded to the NHL's top defensive forward.

The Sharks acquired McCauley along with forward Brad Boyes and a first-round selection in the 2003 NHL Entry Draft for forward Owen Nolan from the Toronto Maple Leafs on March 5, 2003.


----------



## Knightfall

*Lightning deal Sydor back to Dallas*
*Canadian Press*
_7/2/2006 4:04:00 PM_

*TAMPA, Fla. (CP) - The Tampa Bay Lightning continue to feel the pain of the NHL's salary cap system.*

Tampa traded defenceman Darryl Sydor to the Dallas Stars on Sunday in exchange for a fourth-round draft pick, a move designed to give the 2004 Stanley Cup champions some financial flexibility.

"This is the worst part of living in the salary cap era, particularly when you are coming off the success we had in 2004," Lightning GM Jay Feaster said. "Darryl Sydor is one of the toughest competitors and greatest team players ever to wear the Lightning sweater. He was the missing piece that helped us win the Stanley Cup and his leadership has been invaluable.

"It is terribly painful to trade Syd, and yet in the cap world, given the commitments we have already made and the priorities we have established, we simply do not have the luxury of continuing to carry his salary."

Sydor will earn $2.13 million US this season.

The Lightning have $20.9 million tied up in forwards Brad Richards, Vincent Lecavalier and Martin St. Louis next season, which doesn't leave them much room under the $44-million cap to fill out their team.

The 34-year-old Sydor will return to Dallas, where he won the Stanley Cup in 1999.

In 1,034 NHL games with Tampa, Dallas, Columbus and Los Angeles, Sydor has 89 goals and 361 assists for 450 points.

"We are very familiar with the type of player and person that Darryl Sydor is and he immediately solidifies our defensive corps," said Stars GM Doug Armstrong. "Darryl is a proven winner in the National Hockey League and he brings a level of veteran leadership, toughness and experience that very few active players can match."


----------



## Knightfall

---


----------



## Knightfall

*Bruins sign Shean Donovan*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/2/2006 5:06:22 PM_

*The Boston Bruins have signed winger Shean Donovan to a two year contract.*

Donovan, 31, is a high-energy winger who enjoyed his greatest success with the Calgary Flames during the 2003-2004 season when he scored 42 points in 82 regular season games and added ten points in 24 playoff games.

He scored 20 points 80 games in 2005-2006.

The 31 year-old has also played for Pittsburgh, Atlanta, Colorado and San Jose in his 698-game NHL career, recording 197 points.


----------



## Knightfall

Agamon said:
			
		

> Just trying to make Gabby happy, I think.
> 
> As for Cloutier, get in line.  Montreal's still got to get rid of Aebischer.




I could see Aebischer going to the Blues, who NEED a No. 1 goaltender, badly. The cannot hope to rely on Curtis Sanford to get them back into the playoffs. LA also needs a established goaltender, as well as Pittsburgh and Tampa Bay. Neither Marc-Andre Fleury nor Sean Burke can hope to be the No. 1 guy. Fleury is still to young, while Burke is just not the same play he used to be.

As for Cloutier, he might have to live with being a backup goalie or work in tandem with a good, young goaltender. Hmm, the NY Rangers could use him to take some of the pressure off Henrik Lundqvist. This would force the Rangers to trade Weekes, however, and at 2 Mil. a season he might be hard to offload. (Weekes is not good enough to be a starting goaltender, IMO.)

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*Panthers sign Salei for four years*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/2/2006 6:28:53 PM_

*SUNRISE, Fla. – Florida Panthers General Manager Mike Keenan announced today that the club has agreed to terms with unrestricted free agent defenceman Ruslan Salei.*

Sources tell TSN that the deal is worth $12.1-million over four years.

"Ruslan is a top tier defenseman who we are extremely pleased to acquire," said Keenan. "He is a big, physical, competitive player that can log a lot of ice time and will be looked upon as a leader on our blue line. It was our goal to sign an experienced defenseman and we feel we have addressed this need with the acquisitions of both Salei and Bryan Allen, helping to considerably improve our club."

Salei, 32, has appeared in 594 career NHL games, all with the Anaheim Ducks, scoring 105 points and adding 735 PIM.

The six-foot-two, 205-pound defenseman posted the best numbers of his professional career last season tallying 19 points in 78 games played, playing on the Ducks' top defensive pairing.

Before joining the Panthers, Salei was the longest tenured Anaheim player and held the franchise record for most games played by a Ducks defenseman. Salei was originally drafted by Anaheim with their first choice (ninth overall) in the 1996 NHL Entry Draft.


----------



## Knightfall

Sportnet is reporting that Doug Weight has signed a two-year contract with St. Louis, for big money.

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Sportnet is reporting that Doug Weight has signed a two-year contract with St. Louis, for big money.
> 
> KF72



And here's TSN's report...

*Weight returns to St. Louis*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/2/2006 7:27:26 PM_

*Doug Weight is going back to St. Louis.*

Weight, 35, was traded from the Blues to Carolina in late January and helped the Hurricanes win the Stanley Cup, but he's now signed a two-year deal to return to St. Louis.

After a slow start in Carolina, with 13 points in 23 games during the regular season, Weight notched 16 points in 23 playoff games before suffering a shoulder injury in Game Six of the final series against Edmonton.

"We are bringing back a player that loves the city of St. Louis and the Blues organization," said Blues President John Davidson. "He's a Stanley Cup winner and will be a key part of this team moving forward."

Weight has been a very productive centre, scoring 885 points in 983 career games.  The Warren, Michigan native has also played for the Rangers and Oilers since coming out of Lake Superior State University.


----------



## Agamon

Bah.  I'm starting to wonder whether Gainey's not trying or the FA's are avoiding Montreal like the plague.  They don't need much...which is good 'cause there ain't much left.  LW and a D. Maybe Samsonov? (of course, I just jinxed that...)


----------



## Welverin

Well it's something, what do you guys think of these two?



			
				Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> *Flyers sign pair of defencemen*
> *TSN.ca Staff*
> _7/1/2006 6:21:19 PM_
> 
> *Seeking improved mobility on the blueline, the Philadelphia Flyers have signed defencemen Nolan Baumgartner, formerly of the Vancouver Canucks, and former Boston Bruins first-rounder Lars Jonsson, who has been plahing in Sweden.*
> 
> Baumgartner, 30, had a breakthrough season in 2005-2006, scoring 34 points with a plus-11 rating in 70 games.  He signed a two-year contract.
> 
> Jonsson, 24, was picked by the Bruins in the first round of the 2000 draft, but couldn't come to terms with the Bruins, making him an unrestricted free agent.  He scored 27 points in 50 games with HV 71 in Sweden last season.


----------



## Teflon Billy

Welverin said:
			
		

> Well it's something, what do you guys think of these two?




Baumgartner is one of the most underrated D Men in the game.

Last year (Something like his second or third), on a team with Jovanovski, Ohlund, Salo and Allen; Bomber led the team's defensemen in both points (34) and +/- (+11).

Philidelphia got a quality guy there.


----------



## Knightfall

*Deal is done! Could have been better!*

*Edmonton deals Pronger to Anaheim*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/3/2006 1:30:00 PM_

*Chris Pronger, the biggest name on the summer trade block, is going to California.*

The Anaheim Ducks have traded _Joffrey Lupul_, top prospect _Ladislav Smid_, Anaheim's first-round choice in 2007, a conditional first-round pick and Anaheim's second-round pick in 2008 to the Oilers in exchange for Pronger.

Pronger, 31, put up 56 points and a plus-2 rating during the 2005-2006 regular season and was a stalwart for the Oilers during their playoff run to the Stanley Cup final, recording 21 points and a plus-10 rating in 24 games.  The 2000 Hart and Norris Trophy winner is regarded as one of the very best defenders in the league, and joins a Ducks defence corps that includes 2004 Norris Trophy winner Scott Niedermayer.

Pronger has 456 points and a plus-127 rating in an 802-game career that has seen him play in Hartford, St. Louis and Edmonton.  He also has 72 points and a plus-25 rating in 109 career playoff games.

The 6-foot-6, 220 pound defenceman signed a five-year, $31.25-million contract with the Oilers last August, then surprised the team with his request for a trade shortly after the season due to personal reasons.

Lupul, 22, is an Edmonton native who is just coming into his own offensively.  Drafted 7th overall in 2002, Lupul tallied 28 goals and 53 points this past season, a solid improvement on his 34-point rookie season of 2003-2004.

Lupul added nine goals and 11 points in 16 playoff games this past season, including a four-goal game against Colorado in the second-round series.

Lupul's grandfather, Tom Mayson, is also part of the Oilers' ownership group.

A restricted free agent, Lupul earned $900,600 last season.

Smid, 20, was the Ducks' top defence prospect and was rated as the 10th-best prospect in The Hockey News Future Watch issue.   The Czech native also has good size at 6-foot-3, 204 pounds.

The 9th overall pick in 2004, Smid had 28 points and a plus-14 rating with the Portland Pirates of the American Hockey League last season.


----------



## Knightfall

*Blues sign Hinote*
*Sports Ticker*
_7/3/2006 9:52:12 AM_

*ST. LOUIS (Ticker) - After six seasons with the Colorado Avalanche, Dan Hinote decided it was time to move on.*

The free agent right wing signed a multi-year contract with the St. Louis Blues on Monday.

Hinote, 29, registered 27 goals, 38 assists and 254 penalty minutes in 353 games during his six seasons with the Avalanche. This past campaign, he had five goals and eight assists in 73 contests.

The 6-foot, 190-pound Hinote also recorded six goals and nine assists in 69 playoff games with the Avalanche and was a member of the 2000-01 squad that captured the Stanley Cup.

"Dan is a character player who brings speed and grit to our team," Blues president John Davidson said.  "He's a Stanley Cup champion who should instantly become a fan favorite."


----------



## Knightfall

*Yzerman announces retirement*
*TSN.ca Staff with CP files*
_7/3/2006 11:15:20 AM_

*Steve Yzerman announced his retirement today at a news conference in Detroit.*

Yzerman had been Detroit's captain since 1986, making him the longest-serving captain in league history. He led the Wings to 15 consecutive playoff appearances and won three Stanley Cups with Detroit.

Yzerman, 41, had 14 goals and 20 assists in 61 games last year, but struggled with injuries.

With the Wings season on the line and time running out in what would be their final game of the 2006 playoffs, Detroit pulled their goalie for an extra attacker. Yzerman, the leader of the franchise for 20 years, was not on the ice as the Red Wings were eliminated by the Edmonton Oilers.

"I'm going to do the best thing for me and the best thing for the team," Yzerman said shortly after the Red Wings' final loss.

"I don't want this to turn into a soap opera or an ordeal," he said.

Detroit coach Mike Babcock and general manager Ken Holland have said they would welcome Yzerman back for another season.

"Steve's been here a long, long time," Babcock said after Detroit was eliminated by Edmonton. "He's been the face of the franchise. ... We want him back, but we will understand if he doesn't come back."

Yzerman is a lock for the Hockey Hall of Fame with 692 goals, 1,063 assists and 1,755 in 1,514 NHL games.  He also had 70 goals, 115 assists and 185 points in 196 career NHL playoff games.


----------



## Agamon

A standing ovation for Stevie Y.  I've never been a Wings fan, but you can't help but respect both the ability integrity of that guy.  He'll be missed, for sure.


----------



## Teflon Billy

Agamon said:
			
		

> A standing ovation for Stevie Y.  I've never been a Wings fan, but you can't help but respect both the ability integrity of that guy.  He'll be missed, for sure.




Yeah, same feeling exactly. Not a huge Wings fan, but Stevie Y really set the bar for how a NHL Captain should be have on and off the ice.


----------



## Agamon

The Pronger deal wasn't too bad.  I'm surprised though that it was Anaheim that got him.  Prongs and Nieds?  Yikes, there's a blueline.

I wonder what the condition of the picks are?  Whether Lupul resigns before the season starts?  Those are some nice picks, plus Smid is the Ducks' top prospect, after Bobby Ryan:

Name:  Ladislav Smid
Position: D
Shoots: Left
Height: 6-2
Weight: 185 lbs
Birthdate: 1986-02-01
Hometown: Frydlant, Czech Republic
Acquired: Drafted 9th overall (1st round) in the 2004 NHL Entry Draft

History
Ladislav Smid has played his entire career in the system of the HC Bili Tygri Liberec team. He got a regular spot on the defensive rotation of the senior team in 2003-2004 and once the team was out of playoff contention, Smid was loaned to the Beroun team from the Div I senior league to join their playoff run. Smid possesses lots of experience from the international stage, having played at two Under-18 WJCs in 2003 and 2004, as well as two Under-20 WJCs in 2004 and 2005.

Talent Analysis
Ladislav Smid posesses a nice frame, but at 6'3'', 209 lbs. he is a bit of a lanky defenseman. Smid still has to bulk up not to be called skinny. His strongest assets are his very smooth puckhandling and an ability to handle huge traffic well. He is an above-average stickhandler and is very adept at making accurate outlet passes with precise timing. His solid slap shots contribute to his offensive flair, Smid only needs to unleash it more frequently. On the defensive aspect of his game Smid is positionally quite sound and stays with his man, but he could use some improvement in his defensive zone coverage. He isn't a hard hitter, he relies more on his strong vision and reading of plays, which enables him to foresee what will happen. Smid doesn't play afraid and his play doesn't go south when he is physically challenged. Ladislav Smid's skating is decent for a big man like him. He made strides in his agility and first-step quickness to go along with an upgraded balance. Smid shows an adequate lateral movement and isn't easy to outskate, even if he still could work on this aspect of his game. Smid also needs to learn how to keep his game more simple and not to overhandle the puck, thus bringing himself into trouble sometimes.

Future
Previously, it was thought that Smid would be able to join the Ducks shortly after he came over from Europe, however, it appears he would be better served with some extra time getting acclimated to the North American game. Although Smid was never known for his physical play, it would benefit him greatly if he began to use his size more to his advantage.


----------



## Knightfall

*Penguins add Eaton, coach Savard*
*Canadian Press*
_7/3/2006 11:30:40 AM_

*PITTSBURGH (CP) - The Pittsburgh Penguins signed defenceman Mark Eaton to a two-year contract an named Andre Savard an assistant coach on Monday.*

Eaton, a 29-year-old free agent, had four points in 69 games last season with the Nashville Predators and led his team with 170 blocked shots.

He will join Ray Shero, who was assistant general manager at Nashville for eight seasons before being hired last month as the Penguins' general manager.

Eaton has played in 313 games in parts of six seasons with Nashville and Philadelphia.

Savard joins Mike Yeo on head coach Michel Therrien's staff.

The 53-year-old has over 20 years of NHL experience in coaching, scouting and management, including spending the last three years as an assistant general manager with the Montreal Canadiens.

Savard was Montreal's GM from 2000 until 2003.

In 790 games as a player for Boston, Buffalo and Quebec, Savard recorded 211 goals and 271 assists for 482 points.


----------



## Agamon

Well, there goes basically our top scout.  Oboyoboy, what next?  Koivu going to announce his retirement? 

Funny, I read the headline and immediately thought, "Wow, good for Denis."


----------



## Knightfall

Agamon said:
			
		

> The Pronger deal wasn't too bad.  I'm surprised though that it was Anaheim that got him.  Prongs and Nieds?  Yikes, there's a blueline.
> 
> I wonder what the condition of the picks are?  Whether Lupul resigns before the season starts?  Those are some nice picks, plus Smid is the Ducks' top prospect, after Bobby Ryan:



The picks are as follows...

Edmonton gets Anaheim’s first round draft choice in the 2007 NHL Entry Draft, a conditional first round draft choice and their second round draft choice in the 2008 NHL Entry Draft. The conditional 1st round draft pick depends how the Ducks do in the regular season and playoffs.

And while I was hoping for a second roster player, I'm fairly happy with the deal. Lupul is an Edmonton boy, while Smid has all the makings of an all-star defenceman. He's a Top 10 NHL Prospect, and I think he can step in and play in 2006-07.

And don't forget that the next few drafts are supposedly LOADED with talent. Either that or Kevin Lowe can trade away one of those 1st round picks for a solid vetern player like he did with Edmonton's 2006 1st round pick for Dwayne Roloson.

And now Edmonton has $6 Mil. of freed up Cap space to sign out restricted and unrestricted free agents. (Lupul is RFA, but I think he'll be thrilled to play in Edmonton, and it won't cost the team too much.)

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*From Sportsnet.ca*

*Hockey Hearsay: Eagle landing in Motown?*
_July 03, 2006_

Is Ed Belfour planning on trading in the blue and white of the Leafs for the red and white of the WIngs?

According to the Toronto Sun, former Maple Leafs goaltender Ed Belfour is looking to sign with the Detroit Red Wings in a role that would see him backup starter Chris Osgood.

The paper quoted Belfour's agent Ron Salcer as saying that "Ed's plans are definitely to play goal again in the NHL. He's weighing his options, doing his therapy religiously (from spring back surgery) and making significant progress every day." 

Asked if the Leafs' decision to terminate his contract last week would scare other teams away from the 41-year-old, Salcer retorted "it would be hard not to pay attention to Ed Belfour if he's available. He's come back from every kind of adversity."


----------



## Agamon

WHAT???  Are the Wings stupid?  All those goalies out there, and they want old man Belfour?  Ah well, we're all better off if they just fail in the first round agin next season.

Anyone heard if Shanny is a Bruin yet?  I like how they're gearing up the same way Pittsburgh did last season...    The more I think about it, the more I'm happy Montreal is staying away from overpriced UFAs.  A cheap 5th-6th d-man, and Latendresse and Kostytsin can come up and be this season's Higgins and Perezhogin.  We need to worry about losing Souray, Markov and Rivet next season.


----------



## Knightfall

*Rangers sign Aaron Ward*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/3/2006 3:54:45 PM_

*New York, NY -- New York Rangers have agreed to terms with free agent defenceman Aaron Ward.*

The 6-2, 225-pounder appeared in 71 games with the Stanley Cup Champion Carolina Hurricanes last season, registering a career-high 25 points.  Ward also led the team and tied for 13th in the league with 164 blocked shots.

In 25 postseason contests, Ward notched five points, along with 18 penalty minutes, helping the Hurricanes capture the Stanley Cup for the first time in franchise history.

"Aaron is another proven winner joining our lineup, having won three Stanley Cup Championships", said Rangers general manager Glen Sather.  “He brings leadership and experience to our team and adds a competitive edge to our defensive corps.”

A member of three Stanley Cup championship teams, Ward has skated in 552 career NHL games with the Detroit Red Wings and Carolina Hurricanes, registering 99 points and with 501 penalty minutes.  He has also appeared in 78 career playoff games.

Ward was originally the Winnipeg Jets' first round choice, 5th overall, in the 1991 NHL Entry Draft.


----------



## Agamon

The Rangers just need to sign Recchi and Wesley and they become Carolina Jr.


----------



## Knightfall

*Grier agrees to 3-year deal with Sharks*
*Associated Press*
_7/3/2006 4:23:35 PM_

*BUFFALO, N.Y. (AP) - Mike Grier agreed to a $5.3-million US, three-year contract with the San Jose Sharks, his agent said Monday.*

Jay Fee said that the Buffalo Sabres, Grier's former team, also expressed interest in re-signing his client, but the veteran forward elected to go with the Sharks. The deal will pay Grier $1,775,000 a year, a boost over the $1.36 million he made with Buffalo last season before becoming an unrestricted free agent Saturday for the first time in his career.

A message left with the Sharks was not immediately returned.

A 10-year NHL veteran, Grier was a valuable defensive specialist and behind-the-scenes leader in helping a young Sabres team win a franchise-record 52 regular-season games and clinch the team's first playoff berth since 2001.

He finished with 23 points (seven goals, 16 assists) in 81 games last season - his lowest point total since registering 15 in 1997-98 with Edmonton. But he scored a career-high four game-winning goals while usually playing against an opposing team's top line.

Grier added three goals and five assists in 18 playoff games.

His addition bolsters the Sharks' depth at forward after centre Alyn McCauley and winger Scott Thornton both signed with Los Angeles.

Grier is the second player the Sabres have lost to free agency after stalwart defenceman Jay McKee signed with St. Louis on Saturday.

Buffalo acquired Grier in March 2004 in a deal with Washington. Grier spent his first six seasons with Edmonton, where he enjoyed his best season, scoring 20 goals and 24 assists in 1998-99.

In 693 career games, Grier has 112 goals and 155 assists for 267 points.


----------



## Lord Zardoz

*My unqualified thoughts on the Pronger Trade*

I think that the trade does alot to guarantee Edmonton's mid to long term future.  But I wonder how strong their current likely roster leaves them for the upcoming season.

Based only on what others have said so far, it seems like the defenseman they got in exchange for Pronger, while he will definitely have a good future, might not be that strong in the short term.

On the other hand, since Roloson was retained and Markkanen proved in against Carolina that he can step up when its needed, the Oilers should do much better in the upcomming season than they did last season.  It just worries me that the Oilers dont seem to have any obvious 'big names' right now to complete the package.

I would love to see Edmonton do well next year, and at the least go far into the playoffs, if not the finals again.  But I dont want to have to count on them limping in as the 8th seed twice in a row.  It would be better for them to be a bit more assured of hitting the finals.

END COMMUNICATION


----------



## Knightfall

*Senators re-sign Spezza*
*Canadian Press*
_7/3/2006 5:32:28 PM_

*OTTAWA (CP) - The Ottawa Senators re-signed restricted free agent forward Jason Spezza to a two-year contract on Monday.*

The 23 year-old had 19 goals and 71 assists for a career-best 90 points last season, which placed him third on the team in scoring.

"We feel that he's a great asset to our organization," said Senators GM John Muckler. "We're happy to have him aboard."

Spezza was selected second overall by the Senators in the 2001 draft and has spent his entire career with the organization.

While playing for Binghamton of the AHL during the NHL lockout in 2004-05, Spezza led the league and scoring and was named MVP.

He carried that momentum into this season, in which he earned $1.1 million US.

Spezza says he was happy to get the contract negotiations over with quickly.

"I think it's great to have it done early," Spezza said. "It shows the confidence they have in me to get a deal done so soon."

In 179 games, he has 48 goals and 118 assists for 166 points.


----------



## Knightfall

Agamon said:
			
		

> The Rangers just need to sign Recchi and Wesley and they become Carolina Jr.



Seriously, when it comes to those two players, I expect Recchi to return to Pittsburgh and for Wesley to either retire or stay in Carolina.

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*Thrashers sign free agent Rucchin*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/3/2006 5:56:06 PM_

*The Atlanta Thrashers have signed unrestricted free agent center Steve Rucchin.*

Terms of the deal were not disclosed.

"Steve is a proven veteran with a versatile skill-set that will complement any combination of our wingers, said Thrashers general manager Don Waddell.  "He possesses solid offensive skills, is strong on face-offs and brings additional character and leadership to our line-up."

Rucchin, 34, has recorded 468 points in 688 NHL games in 11 seasons with the Anaheim Mighty Ducks and New York Rangers.  He has recorded 50-or-more points in a season five times and has scored 20-or-more goals on three occasions.  In 37 NHL playoff games with the Mighty Ducks and Rangers, he has recorded 17 points.

The 6-3, 215-pound center played in 72 games for the Rangers in 2005-06, his lone season with the team, recording 36 points.

Originally selected by Anaheim in the 1994 NHL Supplemental Draft, Rucchin spent 10 seasons with the Mighty Ducks, tallying 432 points in 616 games.  The native of Thunder Bay, Ontario helped the Mighty Ducks reach the 2003 Stanley Cup Finals, scoring a team-high seven goals while adding three assists for 10 points in 21 playoff games.

Prior to his professional career, Rucchin played four seasons at the University of Western Ontario of the OUAA, recording 192 points in 140 games.  He was named an OUAA All-Star his final three seasons and was Player of the Year and a First Team All-Canadian selection for his senior season.


----------



## Knightfall

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> Yeah, same feeling exactly. Not a huge Wings fan, but Stevie Y really set the bar for how a NHL Captain should be have on and off the ice.




Well said.

Thanks for the memories, Stevie Y. He didn't play for my team, but he is a class act. He's a given to enter the Hall of Fame. (3 year wait, right?)


----------



## Knightfall

*From Sportsnet.ca*

*Hockey Hearsay: Wild need to sign Gaborik*
_July 03, 2006_

If the Minnesota WIld are to reduce the $4 million gap between themselves and franchise player Marian Gaborik, it better happen sooner rather than later.

Signing Gaborik is the remaining piece in the Wild's offseason activity, which included a trade for veteran playmaker Pavol Demitra, one of Gaborik's closest friends, then on Saturday signed gritty winger Mark Parrish, and defensemen Keith Carney and Kim Johnsson.

According to the Pioneer Press, the two sides remain about $4 million apart on a long-term deal, with Gaborik seeking four-or-five-year deal worth about $6 million a season. Gaborik rejected the team's opening offer of $26 million over five years.

If Gaborik files for arbitration, he would be eligible for only a one-year deal that would carry him over to unrestricted free agency in 2007.


----------



## Agamon

Now wouldn't it be funny if Rucchin gets 90 points playing with Hossa and Kovalchuk, and Savard turns back into a 3rd liner?


----------



## Agamon

Sounds like Guerin's going to the Blues.  I don't think the signings they've done so far will make them any less of a sub-.500 team.


----------



## Knightfall

*Numminen re-signs with Sabres*
*Associated Press*
_7/3/2006 7:45:00 PM_

*BUFFALO, N.Y. (AP) - Veteran defenceman Teppo Numminen agreed to a one-year contract on Monday that will keep him with the Buffalo Sabres.*

A 17-year NHL veteran, Numminen received a raise over the $2 million US he made last season, when he joined the Sabres as a free agent.

The move is Buffalo's first since free agency started on Saturday. The Sabres are trying to bolster their depleted defensive ranks after losing stalwart Jay McKee, who signed with St. Louis. The Sabres lost another free agent Monday when forward Mike Grier agreed to sign with San Jose.

Although the Sabres allowed Numminen to become a free agent, the sides continued talks through the weekend.

Numminen had surgery last week to correct an irregular heartbeat and has been cleared to resume playing. He has since returned to his native Finland, where he spends his summers.

Numminen's agent, Don Baizley, said his client made it his intention to return to play in Buffalo.

Considered Buffalo's steadiest defenceman, Numminen played a big role in helping the Sabres win a franchise-record 52 games and make an extended run in the team's first playoff appearance since 2001. Buffalo reached the Eastern Conference finals before losing Game 7 to eventual Stanley Cup champion Carolina.

Numminen finished second among Buffalo defenceman with 40 points (two goals, 38 assists) in 75 games. That marked his most productive year since a 48-point campaign with Phoenix in 2001-02.

He added a goal and assist and averaged nearly 19 minutes of ice time in 12 post-season games, the first time he's been on a team that advanced past the first round.

The surgery was anticipated after the non-life threatening heart condition forced Numminen to miss one game and part of another during Buffalo's first-round playoff series against Philadelphia. Numminen returned to the lineup and played in the next eight games before a hip injury sidelined him for five of the team's final six games.

Numminen, who has had a heart murmur since childhood, was diagnosed with a dilated aorta in March 2004 when he was with the Dallas Stars. He missed five games because of the condition before being cleared to play.

Numminen ranks second among European players with 1,235 career regular-season NHL games, 17 short of passing Jari Kurri, a fellow Finn and former Edmonton Oilers great.


----------



## Knightfall

*Damn It! I really wanted this guy on the Oilers blueline.*

*Islanders ink Witt to three-year deal*
*Canadian Press*
_7/3/2006 9:18:06 PM_

*UNIONDALE, N.Y. (CP) - Defenceman Brendan Witt has found a new home for at least the next three years.*

Witt agreed to a three-year contract with the New York Islanders, the club announced Monday.

''From the beginning, the Islanders were at the top of the list of teams I wanted to sign with,'' Witt said in a statement. ''This is a franchise with an incredible tradition and I'm excited to be part of the new era on Long Island. I appreciate the faith Neil Smith has put in me and I'm looking forward to being coached by Ted Nolan.

''We're going to be a team that Islander fans can be proud of.''

Witt, 31, had a goal and 13 assists in 72 games with Nashville and Washington last season. The six-foot-two, 220-pound rearguard had only played for Washington before a mid-season deal landed him with the Predators.

The Saskatchewan native was the Capitals' first-round pick (11th overall) in the 1994 NHL draft.

''We were looking for competitors and today we signed one of the fiercest in the league in Brendan Witt,'' Islanders GM and vice-president Neil Smith said in a release.

''After battling against Brendan for 10 seasons when he was with the Capitals, our players and our fans know how great it is to have him on our side now. He never takes a shift off. There's no question we're a much tougher matchup with Brendan on our blue-line.''


----------



## Knightfall

Agamon said:
			
		

> Sounds like Guerin's going to the Blues.  I don't think the signings they've done so far will make them any less of a sub-.500 team.



It's offical...

*Blues sign unrestricted free agent Guerin*
*Sports Ticker*
_7/3/2006 10:44:42 PM_

*ST. LOUIS (Ticker) - The St. Louis Blues are expediting their rebuilding process.*

The Blues continued their free-agent frenzy Monday night, signing veteran right wing Bill Guerin to a one-year contract.

After struggling to a 21-46-15 record last season en route to missing the playoffs for the first time since 1979, the Blues have been busy since the free-agent signing period began Saturday.

Guerin, who had his contract bought out by the Dallas Stars on Thursday, joins defenseman Jay McKee, center Doug Weight and right wing Dan Hinote as players that have signed with the Blues.  Captain Dallas Drake also was re-signed and coach Mike Kitchen inked an extension.

A three-time All-Star and United States Olympian, the 35-year-old Guerin scored just 13 goals last season, his lowest total since registering 12 goals in 48 contests with the New Jersey Devils in 1994-95.

A veteran of 949 games with the Devils, Edmonton Oilers, Boston Bruins and Stars, Guerin has notched 328 goals and 335 assists during his career.


----------



## Agamon

Yeah, the Oil need help on the blueline now, I think.  My Oiler fan buddy likes the trade for the future, but now doubts that they'll be playoff bound again this season.


----------



## Lord Zardoz

Intresting to know my worries for Edmonton and the 2007 playoffs are shared.

Then again, there is still time between now and the start of the next season.  Its entirely possible that there may yet be some trades or signings of some sort for Edmonton that will further mitigate the loss of Pronger.

The problem is that there arent really that many big name players left that I am aware of that can give Edmonton the kind of edge they will need.

END COMMUNICATION


----------



## Knightfall

Agamon said:
			
		

> Yeah, the Oil need help on the blueline now, I think.  My Oiler fan buddy likes the trade for the future, but now doubts that they'll be playoff bound again this season.




Oh, I think they'll make the playoffs again in the 2006-07 season. They'll have to fight for it, like they always seem to have to do, but they'll make it. In Roloson, I trust!  

The remaining UFA d-man left aren't fantastic, but there are still some rough gems out there such as Bryan Marchment, Alexander Khavanov, Luke Richardson, Eric Weinrich, Jiri Slegr, Brian Leetch, Glen Wesley, Radoslav Suchy, Jason Woolley, Danny Markov, Tom Poti, and Eric Desjardins.

Plus, they REALLY need to re-sign either Jaroslav Spacek or Dick Tarnstrom. (Both would be best, but I doubt it.) Spacek has narrowed it down to either Edmonton or Buffalo, at least that is the rumor. Why Buffalo? Easy Dvorak is seriously considering signing with Buffalo and the two of them are good friends.

Hopefully, Spacek will go for team loyalty, as part of his choice.

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

Lord Zardoz said:
			
		

> Then again, there is still time between now and the start of the next season.  Its entirely possible that there may yet be some trades or signings of some sort for Edmonton that will further mitigate the loss of Pronger.




Rember that Edmonton traded for Pronger while he was still a RFA with the Blues and then gave him the huge contract extension. I could see Lowe doing that again, especially if a particular team is having cap trouble. (I'm looking at you New Jersey!)

Here are some of the top RFAs that haven't signed, as of yet. (Not including those that have already changed teams due to trade.)

Vitaly Vishnevski (Anaheim)
Henrik Tallinder (Buffalo)
Toni Lydman (Buffalo)
Brian Campbell (Buffalo)
Duncan Keith (Chicago)
Jay Bouwmeester (Florida)
Mike Van Ryn (Florida)
Dan Hamhuis (Nashville)
Paul Martin (New Jersey)
David Hale (New Jersey)
Michal Rozsival (NY Rangers)
Joni Pitkanen (Philadelphia)
Brooks Orpik (Pittsburgh)
Christian Ehrhoff (San Jose)
Eric Brewer (St. Louis)
Cory Sarich (Tampa Bay)
Shaone Morrisonn (Washington)


----------



## Knightfall

*Lightning sign Denis to 3-year deal*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/4/2006 11:57:51 AM_

*TAMPA BAY – The Tampa Bay Lightning have signed goaltender Marc Denis to a three-year, $8.6 million contract. Denis, 28, was acquired in a trade with Columbus on June 30.*

The a 6-foot-1, 193-pound native of Montreal spent the past seven years in the NHL with Colorado and Columbus, posting a record of 94-156-28 with a goals-against average of 2.97 and a save percentage of .906.

"When we traded for Marc it was our plan to attempt to negotiate a long-term deal while recognizing that if we were unsuccessful he would be eligible for unrestricted free agency after the upcoming season," Feaster said.

"From our first conversation, Marc told us that he shared our interest in a long-term deal, and being able to have him signed and in the fold for at least the next three seasons is a very significant accomplishment for our organization. We look forward to a very long and mutually rewarding relationship with Marc."

Denis was selected in the first round, 25th overall, by Colorado at the 1995 NHL Entry Draft.

At the 2006 World Championships in Latvia, Denis was 4-1-0 with a goals-against average of 2.51 and a save percentage of .911 for Canada.


----------



## Knightfall

*Carter's days with Canucks over?*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/4/2006 12:56:24 AM_

*It appears that Anson Carter's days as a Vancouver Canuck might be coming to an end.*

The two sides are reportedly about a million dollars apart on a new deal.

"I think they have spent all their money," Carter's agent Pat Brisson told TSN.

Brisson said that he hopes to continue talks with the Canucks in the next day or two but is not holding out hope that the gap will be bridged.

Carter signed a one year, one million dollar deal prior to last season after an injury-plagued 2003-2004 season. He came back healthy and scored 33 goals playing on a line with the Sedin twins.

The Sedins each received sizable raises to 3.575 million dollars each over three years. Carter, who made 2.8 million in 03-04 was hoping for a similar raise, ideally getting back to that number over 3 years.

The Leafs and Kings are among the three or four teams seriously interested in Carter. Brisson told TSN that he hopes to have a deal in place by the end of the week.


----------



## Knightfall

*From Sportsnet.ca*

*Hockey Hearsay: Leafs look to Carter instead of Roberts*
_July 04, 2006_

Gary Roberts' return to Toronto may not happen. But Anson Carter coming to play in his hometown just might.

According to the Toronto Sun, Maple Leafs GM John Ferguson isn't optimistic about a deal being worked out to bring the veteran forward back to T.O. Also with the recent signings, the Leafs are quickly running out of cap space.

With the Leafs having roughly $4 to 6 miilion left in cap space, there may not be enough money left to take on Roberts' $2.25 million salary, especially if the Leafs decide to sign Anson Carter. Carter's agent Pat Brisson told the Sun that there is 'mutual interest' between both parties.

Sources have told the Toronto Star that Gary Roberts' desire to return to Toronto was more than just a request. If he doesn't get traded to the Buds, then he will return to Toronto and retire.


----------



## Knightfall

*All right!!! Marty is back!!!*

*Reasoner returns to Oilers*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/4/2006 1:06:55 PM_

*The Edmonton Oilers have agreed to terms with centre Marty Reasoner on a two-year contract.*

Reasoner returns to the Oilers from the Boston Bruins, where he played the final month of the 2005-06 season following a trade for Sergei Samsonov on March 9th.

The 6-foot-1, 200-pound centre scored a career-high 34 points, adding 28 penalty minutes, in 77 games with the Oilers and Bruins last season.

Reasoner will return to the Oilers for his fifth season in 2006-07. Originally acquired from the St. Louis Blues on July 1, 2001, Reasoner has scored 76 points in 197 games with Edmonton and has 99 penalty minutes. He has 131 points with 149 penalty minutes in 311 career NHL games since making his league debut with St. Louis in 1998-99.


----------



## Knightfall

*Oilers News*

http://www.edmontonoilers.com/news/index.php?id=666

*Smid may be hidden gem of deal*
_Updated: Jul. 4, 2006 at 12:18 PM MDT
by Marc Ciampa_
www.edmontonoilers.com

*Ladislav Smid was team captain of Czech Republic's entry in the 2006 World Junior Championships in Vancouver.*

When the Oilers dealt Chris Pronger on Monday, the initial reports were that the Oilers had acquired Joffrey Lupul, a non-roster player and some draft picks.

Plenty of attention was paid to Lupul, as it should have been. A local player from nearby Fort Saskatchewan, 28 goals in 2005-06 plus nine more in the playoffs and only 22 years old. 

But many may have overlooked the "non-roster player" aspect of the trade. 

Ladislav Smid, drafted ninth overall by Anaheim only two years ago at the 2004 NHL Entry Draft is projected to be a solid, two-way defenceman. As an added bonus, all indications are he's ready to step in right away.

"All our scouts are very, very high on him," said Oilers VP of Hockey Operations Kevin Prendergast. "In the long run he's going to be an outstanding defenceman."

The Oilers have had an eye on Smid since his draft year and have continued to keep tabs on the blueline prospect.

"He played an awful lot in Portland last year," said Prendergast of the 20-year-old blueliner. "He's going to be able to contribute to this hockey team."

Smid was back in the Czech Republic when he got word of the deal. Considering how high he was on the radar of Ducks GM Brian Burke, he was surprised to be dealt.

“I was astonished. I didn’t expect anything like this,” said Smid.

After his 2005-06 club - the Portland Pirates of the American Hockey League - were eliminated in Game 7 of the third round, he departed for home. Brian Burke told him before he left that if he came to camp in good shape he would have an opportunity to crack the lineup.

“The general manager explained a lot of things to me, we talked about the upcoming season in quite serious detail,” Smid stated.

But the next time Burke and Smid spoke, it was to inform the 6'3" 204 pound blueliner that he was off to Edmonton.

“He informed me that the club had traded for Chris Pronger and it was an extraordinary situation. I was gasping for a little while, it came out of the blue. I had no notion that I could be in any shape or form involved in the Pronger trade.”

Shortly after hearing from Burke, Smid spoke with his agent and then had an opportunity to talk to Kevin Lowe for the first time.

“He welcomed me in the organization, we talked about the training camp. I should come a week before it opens, and he hinted I should come really ready.”

The surreal nature of the situation still has not sunk in for Smid.

“I haven’t played a minute in the NHL, and here I am, moving," he said. 

Oilers scout and Czech Republic native Frank Musil also had an opportunity to address Smid.

“He told me Edmonton had been interested in me at the draft, but Anaheim beat them to me, but the Oilers kept watching me.”

Edmonton won't be entirely new to Smid, either. He has already spent several summers in the city, his agent Ritch Winter is located there and fellow countryman Ales Hemsky plays on the team.

“I practiced in Edmonton during summers twice," he stated. "My agent Ritch Winter’s office is in Edmonton. So, at least, he won’t be too far away, I can always drop by for a cup of coffee.”

By the time September rolls around, a lot of eyes will be on the defenceman with the expectation that he will make a serious run at the fifth or sixth spot on the Edmonton blueline. And he will be ready for the challenge.

“I’ve got to earn it. It’s the same all over the NHL. I expect the club to sign a few more new players, let’s see who they are going to be. I hope I’m going to play, but it’s too soon to tell.”


----------



## Knightfall

*Isles agree to terms with Hilbert*
*Canadian Press*
_7/4/2006 2:40:34 PM_

*The New York Islanders have agreed to terms on a one-year contract with 25-year old forward Andy Hilbert.*

Hilbert finished last season by scoring 18 points in his last 19 games with Pittsburgh, thanks to being put on Sidney Crosby's line. The Penguins chose not to tender Hilbert a qualifying offer, making him a unrestricted free agent.

"One of our goals is to provide opportunities to young players that our staff believes have potential and could be ready for a breakout," Islanders GM Neil Smith said in a statement. "We believe that Andy Hilbert is such a player."

The 5-11, 195-pound Hilbert was a combined 12-15-27 in 47 games last season with Chicago and Pittsburgh.

"I'm very excited about the opportunity the Islanders have given me," Hilbert said in a statement. "I'm friends with Rick DiPietro from the USA Hockey programs and he says Long Island is a great place to play hockey. I'm really looking forward to showing the organization and the fans what I can do."


----------



## Knightfall

*Thrashers sign Brathwaite, Krog, Haydar*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/4/2006 2:51:05 PM_

*The Atlanta Thrashers have signed unrestricted free agent goaltender Fred Brathwaite and forwards Jason Krog and Darren Haydar.*

Terms of the deals were not disclosed.

Brathwaite, 33, has appeared in 254 NHL games, posting an 81-99-37 record, a 2.73 goals-against average and 15 shutouts, over nine seasons with Edmonton, Calgary, St. Louis and Columbus.

The 5-foot-8, 180-pound goaltender has spent the last two seasons with Ak-Bars Kazan of the Russian Super League, appearing in 66 games.  Last season, he recorded a 2.12 GAA and a .900 save percentage in 32 games and led the league with a 1.54 GAA in 11 playoff appearances.

Krog, 30, has earned 52 points in 175 NHL games with the New York Islanders and Anaheim.  The 5-foot-11, 190-pound center recorded career highs with 10 goals, 15 assists and 25 points with the Mighty Ducks in 2002-03 and helped lead the club to the Stanley Cup Finals, notching four points in 21 playoff games.

Krog began last season with Servette Geneve of the Swiss National League, recording 28 points in 29 games before joining Vasta Frolunda of the Swedish Elite League, where he registered six points in seven games.

Krog spent the 2004-05 season with EC Villacher of the Austrian League, tallying 60 points in 48 games. The native of Fernie, B.C., has registered 170 points in 179 AHL games from 1999-2003.

Haydar, 26, finished fifth in the AHL with 92 points in 80 games with Milwaukee last season while setting career highs in goals, assists and points. The 5-foot-9, 165-pound right wing led Milwaukee to the 2006 Calder Cup Finals, topping all the league's players with 18 goals and 35 points. He helped the Admirals capture the 2004 AHL Calder Cup Championship, leading the league with 11 goals and 26 points in the playoffs.

The native of Toronto, Ontario, was scoreless in two games with Nashville in 2002-03 and has recorded 276 points in 293 career AHL games with Milwaukee. He won the Dudley Garrett Memorial Award as AHL Rookie of the Year and was named to the AHL All-Rookie Team in 2002-03 after notching 75 points in 75 games with the Admirals. He was also selected to play in the 2003 AHL All-Star Game.


----------



## Teflon Billy

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> It's offical...
> 
> *Blues sign unrestricted free agent Guerin*
> *Sports Ticker*
> _7/3/2006 10:44:42 PM_
> 
> *ST. LOUIS (Ticker) - The St. Louis Blues are expediting their rebuilding process.*




Not from where I'm standing they aren't  :\


----------



## Teflon Billy

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> *Carter's days with Canucks over?*
> *TSN.ca Staff*
> _7/4/2006 12:56:24 AM_
> 
> *It appears that Anson Carter's days as a Vancouver Canuck might be coming to an end.*




Well brilliant :\ 

After years and years of bitching and moaning about being unable to find someone who can work with Daniel and Henrik Sedin, they finally track Carter down and the Sedins both have banner years while Carter _leads the team in scoring_....

One year later, we let him go.

Pure genius.


----------



## Agamon

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> One year later, we let him go.
> 
> Pure genius.




I couldn't figure this out either.


----------



## Knightfall

*Was a RFA*

*Kings sign Willsie to two-year deal*
*Sports Ticker*
_7/4/2006 3:18:25 PM_

*LOS ANGELES (Ticker) - Brian Willsie is on the move after a career-best campaign.*

The 28-year-old right wing agreed to terms on a two-year contract with the Los Angeles Kings on Tuesday.

Playing in his second season with the Washington Capitals, Willsie notched career highs in goals (19), assists (22), points (41) and penalty minutes (77) in appearing in a team-high 82 games.

"At 28 years of age, Brian has a lot of productive years ahead of him," Kings president and general manager Dean Lombardi said. "We expect him to be a solid all-around player with us in Los Angeles and to provide a winning attitude and competitive nature.

"He is a very versatile player in that he can play both wing positions effectively, and he brings a good deal of experience with him as well."

Originally a sixth-round pick of Colorado in 1996, Willsie has 36 goals and 71 points in 200 career games between the Avalanche and Capitals.


----------



## Knightfall

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> Well brilliant :\
> 
> After years and years of bitching and moaning about being unable to find someone who can work with Daniel and Henrik Sedin, they finally track Carter down and the Sedins both have banner years while Carter _leads the team in scoring_....
> 
> One year later, we let him go.
> 
> Pure genius.



This isn't going to make you any happier...

*Penguins sign free agent Ruutu*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/4/2006 3:32:31 PM_

*The Pittsburgh Penguins have signed unrestricted free agent forward Jarkko Ruutu to a two-year deal.*

Ruutu will get $1.1 million in the first year and $1.2 million in the  second year.

Ruutu, 30, appeared in all 82 games during the 2005-06 season with the Vancouver Canucks, recording 17 points and 142 penalty minutes. Ruutu established new career highs in games played, goals, points and penalty minutes.

Ruutu also won a silver medal with Finland at the 2006 Winter Olympics.

The 6-0 and 200-pounder has appeared in 267 career NHL games, all with Vancouver, recording 23 goals and 51 points with 453 penalty minutes.


----------



## Knightfall

*Raycroft signs three-year deal with Leafs*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/4/2006 3:53:28 PM_

*Goaltender Andrew Raycroft has signed a three-year deal with the Toronto Maple Leafs worth $6 million.*

Raycroft will earn $1.8 million next season, $2 million in 2007-08 and $2.2 million in 2008-09.

Raycroft, 26, was obtained from the Boston Bruins on June 24, 2006 in exchange for the rights to goaltender Tuukka Rask. Raycroft was a restricted free agent.

The native of Belleville, Ontario capped a standout rookie season in 2003-04 by capturing the Calder Trophy as the National Hockey League's Rookie of the Year. In addition to playing in the 2004 Young Stars Game during All-Star Weekend, he was also selected to the NHL All-Rookie Team that season.

Raycroft was named the Ontario Hockey League's Most Valuable Player in 1999-2000, becoming the first goaltender in 50 years to earn that honour and he was selected the top goaltender in all of Canadian junior hockey also that season.

In 108 career games over parts of four seasons with the Bruins, he has a record of 43-46-12 with three shutouts and a goals-against average of 2.62. He was originally Boston's fourth pick, 135th overall, in the 1998 NHL Entry Draft.


----------



## Teflon Billy

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> This isn't going to make you any happier...
> 
> *Penguins sign free agent Ruutu*
> *TSN.ca Staff*
> _7/4/2006 3:32:31 PM_
> 
> *The Pittsburgh Penguins have signed unrestricted free agent forward Jarkko Ruutu to a two-year deal.*




We couldn't come up with a million/year for Ruutu? :\ 

Is Nonis even at his desk this morning???

Here are our remaining credible forwards...


Markus Naslund (LW)
Brendan Morrison (C)
Daniel Sedin (LW)
Henrik Sedin (C)
Matt Cooke (LW)
Ryan Kesler (C)
Alexandre Burrows (LW)

I guess they are planning on having *Trevor "Father Time" Linden* play RW 60 mins a night.

Or probably they are hoping that the opposition won't notice that we have no Right Wingers


----------



## Knightfall

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> We couldn't come up with a million/year for Ruutu? :\
> 
> Is Nonis even at his desk this morning???



I don't understand why he wouldn't want to re-sign Ruutu. Maybe Ruutu wanted out of Vancouver. Plus, in Pittsburgh, he'll likely get a chance to play alongside Crosby, Malkin, or Staal.



> I guess they are planning on having *Trevor "Father Time" Linden* play RW 60 mins a night.



Hopefully, anothe team doesn't offer Linden tons of money to relocate, but Nonis did say that Canucks were going to be VERY different this coming season. Looks like he wasn't kidding.



> Or probably they are hoping that the opposition won't notice that we have no Right Wingers



I think your GM will dip into the free agent market, but if they can't afford Carter then who could they afford to bring in? Looks like you're new goalie will need to be stellar every night because you're free agent list is getting picked to pieces.

First Jovo, now Ruutu, and Carter is going to be next. If Linden and Park go too then the Canuks are going to have to rely on rookie or some used up, older free agents, to fill in the forward lines. Plus, I doubt Eric Weinrich will be back in Vancouver, so you need a d-man to help out guys like Krajicek.

Anyway, I'm off to the movies for the afternoon, but I'll be back later on to report the latest signings and trades, as they happen. (Going to see Superman Returns!)

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*Speaking of crazy moves...*

*Roenick returns to Phoenix*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/4/2006 4:05:07 PM_

*J.R. is back in the desert.*

Jeremy Roenick has signed a one-year deal to join the Phoenix Coyotes, a team which he played for from 1996-2001.

Roenick, one of the NHL's most outspoken players, indicated recently that he could be signing with a Canadian team this summer.

Roenick, 36, is coming off the worst season of his career, during which he scored just 22 points in 58 games with the Los Angeles Kings.
-----------------------------
So much for him wanting to play in Canada.


----------



## Knightfall

*Yzerman headed to WIngs' front office?*
*Canadian Press*
_7/4/2006 4:25:47 PM_

*(CP) - Scotty Bowman calls Steve Yzerman "a real dream to have on your team," and expects the Red Wings' long-time captain to remain a part of the Detroit franchise now that he has retired as a player.*

Bowman, who coached Yzerman from 1993 to 2002, doesn't see him as a coach and certainly not as a public-relations man, shaking hands with season-ticket holders and dropping ceremonial pucks at kids' tournaments. He sees Yzerman working in the front office - perhaps as a special assistant to the general manager, as baseball legend Al Kaline does with Red Wings' owner Mike Illitch's other team, the Detroit Tigers.

"He likes to make decisions," Bowman said Tuesday. "I think he'll step back for a month or so and then meet with people to see what he'll do.

"He wants to learn the business."

Detroit general manager Ken Holland and vice-president Jim Devellano told reporters Monday at Yzerman's retirement announcement that they hope Stevie Y will join them in the front office, although that decision has not yet been made.

It is expected that Yzerman will be named *assistant GM*.  

Devellano told the Detroit Free Press they have groomed their captain for front-office work in recent years on the sly, including him in talks on trades, contract signings and other matters.

"We just kept it quiet, obviously, because he was a still a player," Devellano told the newspaper. "Over the last three, four, five years, Kenny Holland and myself have talked to him about eventually joining us on the management staff."

That would keep the 41-year-old Yzerman with the team he spent 22 stellar seasons as a player.

The gifted centre from Ottawa retired as a career Red Wing and the NHL's sixth-leading scorer of all time with 1,755 points. He also led the club to Stanley Cup titles in 1997, 1998 and 2002 and splits most of the team's scoring records with all-time great Gordie Howe.

"He was a wonderful player and a real dream to have on your team," said Bowman. "Some players don't need much coaching and he was one of them."

When Bowman was hired in Detroit, Yzerman was a 10-year NHL veteran and had been the team's captain for eight.

Bowman took a slick, speedy goal-scorer and playmaker and turned him into one of the NHL's best two-way centres while remaining an impact player on the attack.

"When I got there the team was one of the top-three on offence in the league, but they didn't play well defensively," he said. "I told Steve that if he would lead the charge and play well defensively, it would help.

"I said it may cut into his stats, but he didn't care. I compared him to (former Montreal Canadiens centre) Jacques Lemaire, who played with (Guy) Lafleur and (Steve) Shutt, but did a good job on defence.

"He really wanted to win a Stanley Cup. He'd played 10 years for that team and there had been a lot of disappointment. And then he won it three times and he got an Olympic gold medal as well."

Yzerman, who had been turned down by Team Canada early in his career, helped end Canada's 50-year gold medal drought with a victory at the 2002 Winter Games in Salt Lake City.

He was known as one of the NHL's great leaders, although teammates say he lead by example rather than with inspirational speeches or in-your-face confrontations.

"He didn't say a lot, but when he did he meant it, and then he'd go out and show them what to do," said Bowman. "And he was a wonderful role model.

"He never had any incidents in 22 years. No controversies. He was very humble."

Bowman recalled Yzerman several times playing through great pain, particularly with knee injuries late in his career. Some thought he was done when he missed most of the 2002-'03 season to have major knee surgery, but was back the next season.

But age and bad knees finally forced him to retire.

While Yzerman showed last season with 14 goals and 20 assists in 61 games that he still had something to contribute, his production had slowed to where, as he said Monday: "I've given up hope that I'm still improving."

"This was a tough decision for him," said Bowman. "He wanted to play again.

"He told me he could handle most things on the ice, but he didn't want to be a part-time player."


----------



## Agamon

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> We couldn't come up with a million/year for Ruutu? :\
> 
> Is Nonis even at his desk this morning???




S'okay, Gainey must be on vacation.   

I have to admit, as a Flames fan, this reminds me of when Esa Tikkanen was traded from the Oilers to the Rangers.  Ding dong, the pest is gone.

Maybe Nonis and Gainey are waiting for the inevitable influx of RFAs that get traded because teams that went after the expensive old guys can't afford them anymore. *cough*NewJersey*cough*


----------



## Knightfall

*Blues bring back Petr Cajanek*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/4/2006 4:44:33 PM_

*ST. LOUIS - The St. Louis Blues have re-signed free agent center Petr Cajanek to a multi-year contract.*

“Petr is a comfortable fit for our team who has had success playing between Keith Tkachuk and Vladimir Orszagh,” said club president John Davidson. “He gives our team many options as he can play in all situations.

Cajanek, 30, has played in 192 National Hockey League games, all with the Blues, while scoring 105 points (31 goals, 74 assists). He scored 41 points in 71 games last season. He was originally drafted in the 8th round, 253rd overall, in the 2001 NHL Entry Draft.


----------



## Knightfall

*Flyers ink Randy Robitaille*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/4/2006 5:00:26 PM_

*The Philadelphia Flyers have agreed to terms on a contract with 5-foot-11, 195-pound center Randy Robitaille, according to general manager Bob Clarke. Robitaille signed a one-year contract.*

Financial terms were not disclosed.

"Robitaille was one of Minnesota's leading scorers last year," said Clarke in making the announcement. "He was their top faceoff man and can play center or wing. He had 40 points, is a really good skater and can play both ends of the rink. We believe that he'll add to our offense next season."

"It is definitely exciting news to b part of an organization such as the Philadelphia Flyers," said Robitaille. "Obviously, they are a first-class organization who looks to achieve great things each year and winning the Stanley Cup is their first priority.

"Especially with the way the new NHL is going, speed and skill are at a premium.  I am 5-foot-11 and 195 pounds, so I like to try to use my speed and playmaking abilities to generate offense for the hockey club. The Flyers have some pretty big-name guys and I just want to contribute any way that I can."

Robitaille, 30, recorded 12 goals and 28 assists for 40 points and 54 penalty minutes in 67 games for the Minnesota Wild this past season.

In parts of nine NHL seasons with the Boston Bruins, Nashville Predators, Los Angeles Kings, Pittsburgh Penguins, New York Islanders, Atlanta Thrashers and Minnesota, Robitaille has registered 63 goals and 124 assists for 187 points and 125 penalty minutes in 385 regular season games.

The Ottawa, Ontario native was originally signed as a free agent from Miami (Ohio) University by Boston on March 27, 1997.


----------



## Teflon Billy

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Looks like you're new goalie will need to be stellar every night because you're free agent list is getting picked to pieces.




I think they are still going to being a credible product, but they seem to be assembling the kind of "Winning team" Vancouverites  have traditionally hated: The "Defense-First" Trappers.

Our Goalie situation is fine. Luongo is a dream acquisition and Noronen is a classic "Capable Backup" a'la Bob Essensa or Garth Snow.

Our Defense situation is also fine, which is peculiar given who we've lost in th elast few days. Ohlund is Hell on Wheels night in/Night out. Salo is close behind him. Bourdon shows all signs of being top-flight, Krajicek is the equal of the guy who he was traded for. Willie Mitchell is solid. The 6th D man could be any of Sean Brown, Wade Brookbank or Kevin Bieksa...really anyone but Eric Wienrich and we'll be fine.

Look at our forwards though and the holes start appearing (all at RW it would seem). 

So the "plan" almost certainly has to be to ride the Goalies and Defensemen and wait for the opposition to make a mistake. It's crap hockey.

And it looks like it might be the future here  :\


----------



## Knightfall

*Stars add Barnaby and Halpern*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/4/2006 9:12:24 PM_

*DALLAS (Ticker) - The Dallas Stars added some veteran leadership on Wednesday, signing center Jeff Halpern to a four-year contract and right wing Matthew Barnaby to a one-year deal.*

Halpern, 30, had 11 goals and a career-high 33 assists in 70 games for the Washington Capitals last season, when he served as their captain. Over his six-year career with Washington, the 6-foot, 198-pound Halpern had 87 goals and 127 assists in 438 contests.

"Jeff is a versatile center who adds solid leadership and experience to our roster," Stars general manager Doug Armstrong said. "He served as Washington's captain last season, so we like what he brings to our hockey club, both on and off the ice. We look forward to having him in Dallas for the next four seasons."

The gritty Barnaby, 33, had eight goals and 28 assists while playing in all 82 games for the Chicago Blackhawks last season. He also led the team with 178 penalty minutes. The 6-1, 191-pounder has 112 goals, 181 assists and 2,435 penalty minutes in 795 career games with the Buffalo Sabres, Pittsburgh Penguins, Tampa Bay Lightning, New York Rangers, Colorado Avalanche and Chicago.

Barnaby will earn $625,000 with the Stars next season.

"Matthew has 13 NHL seasons under his belt and brings almost 800 NHL games of experience to our hockey club," Armstrong said. "We look forward to adding his hard, aggressive style of play to our team next season."


----------



## Knightfall

*Flames sign Tanguay to new contract*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/5/2006 12:26:53 PM_

*The Flames have signed restricted free agent Alex Tanguay to a new three-year contract.*

The contract pays him $5 million in the first year, and $5.375 million in the next two seasons.

Flames general manager-head coach Darryl Sutter added Wednesday that Tanguay will play centre next season.

The Flames acquired Tanguay at the 2006 NHL Entry Draft from the Colorado Avalanche in exchange for defenceman Jordan Leopold, a 2006 second round pick, and a conditional second rounder in 2007 or 2008.

Tanguay, 26, had 29 goals 78 points in 71 games last season.

In 450 NHL games, Tanguay has scored 137 goals, 263 assists and 400 points. He is a +121 in his six seasons with Colorado.


----------



## Knightfall

*Flames add Friesen to forward ranks*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/5/2006 12:32:28 PM_

*The Calgary Flames have signed free agent winger Jeff Friesen to a one-year, $1.6 million contract, adding another forward to bolster GM-head coach Darryl Sutter's goal-hungry club.*

Friesen, 29, played last season with the Washington Capitals and Anaheim Ducks, scoring four goals and 11 points in 51 games.

He has 11 NHL seasons under his belt with the Ducks, Capitals, New Jersey Devils and San Jose Sharks, scoring 212 goals and 504 points in 821 games.


----------



## Knightfall

*Hurricanes sign Cole to three-year deal*
*Canadian Press*
_7/5/2006 1:01:36 PM_

*The Carolina Hurricanes agreed to terms with their star winger on Wednesday, re-signing resricted free agent Erik Cole to a $12-million, three-year contract.*

The 27-year-old had a career-high 30 goals and 59 points despite missing the final 22 regular-season games with a serious neck injury.

He returned for the final two games of the Stanley Cup final.

"Erik has developed into a dominant power forward," Hurricanes GM Jim Rutherford said in a statement. "His size, speed and skill make him the ideal player for today's NHL, and he is one of the cornerstones of our team going forward."


----------



## Knightfall

*Hockey Hearsay*
_July 05, 2006_

*Carter likely done with Canucks*
Searching for a three-year, $9 million deal, Anson Carter has likely priced himself out of a return to Vancouver.

According to the Vancouver Province, Carter, who had a breakout season playing between the Sedin twins, is looking for a three-year deal at roughly $3 million per year. The Canucks can only offer $1 miilion per year.

"I know where Anson is [in terms of how much money he wants] and if he's able to get any type of offers that he's hoping to get, then it's not going to work in Vancouver," said GM Dave Nonis.

Carter signed a $1 miilion deal last season in Vancouver and scored 33 goals.


*Sens wouldn't budge from $6M offer for Chara*
Zdeno Chara wanted to stay in Ottawa, but Ottawa apparently didn't want Chara enough for him to stay.

With 23 teams contacting Chara, 15 making offers and seven teams offering over $7 million, Chara was still willing to stay with the Sens for less but Ottawa would not budge from their initial offer of $6 million.

"I thought Ottawa would be really aggressive. In the last nine days before July 1, we never received a phone call," Chara told the Ottawa Sun. "Myself and (agent) Matt (Keator) were just sitting there and making all the calls.

"We told them, 'Let's talk and let's negotiate.' They said: 'Six million, you sign it or we're going to go the other way.' They did.

"They chose Wade (Redden). He's an unbelievable player and a great guy. He's a good leader and they made the right decision. They are saying that Wade took less to stay in Ottawa, but we both got offered $6 million and he didn't take less because he took $6.5 million."


*Spacek leaving Edmonton*  
First Chris Pronger leaves Edmonton and now Jaroslav Spacek is packing up and heading out of town.

Spacek, who logged over 23 minutes a game and quarterbacked the powerplay told the Edmonton Oliers he won't be re-signing, reports the Edmonton Sun.

"Jaro is a good player, we were obviously interested in having him back, but we're not going to run out there and immediately make an offer on somebody else because we lost him," assistant GM Scott Howson told the Sun.

"We were willing to meet the price he was asking for, the money was similar on both sides, but he wanted to go to the other team for one reason or the other," said Howson. "It wasn't a case of he didn't like it here, but when you get to unrestricted and you get to choose your team, a lot of things can come into play. I didn't get the reason why he chose and, to be honest, I'm not very interested in it at this point."


----------



## Knightfall

*Arrgg!*

*Spacek leaves Edmonton to join Sabres*
*TSN.ca Staff with files*
_7/5/2006 3:11:54 PM_

*The Buffalo Sabres announced that they have agreed to terms on a multi-year deal with unrestricted free agent defenceman Jaroslav Spacek.*

Spacek was a key member of Edmonton's run to the 2006 Stanley Cup Final, finishing second in scoring among NHL defenseman with 14 points in 24 games. He was eighth overall in power play scoring, 10th in blocked shots, and 10th in average ice time.

Spacek split the 2005-06 season between Chicago and Edmonton, collecting 43 points, 96 PIM and +11 in 76 games, while averaging 23:39 of ice time per game.

He scored 24 points in 45 games with Chicago, before being traded to Edmonton on January 26.

In 31 games with the Oilers, Spacek scored 19 points. He scored points in 14 of 31 games with Edmonton, and was plus or even in 19 of 31 games.


----------



## Knightfall

Specek leaving Edmonton was expected, but it still makes me angry. Pronger insisting on leaving has given the city a black eye, IMO. Expect Radek Dvorak to sign with Buffalo, as well, although I won't be as upset about him leaving. He just couldn't score this year.

Peca is also guaranteed to leave, since the Oilers have brought back Reasoner to fill his position. Of course, there is always a chance that he might change his mind at the last minute, but I doubt it. Rem Murray might or might not return, but, as of yet, I haven't heard anything.

I expect Laraque to sign with Montreal, if the Oilers aren't willing to pay him the $1 Mil. he wants to stay in Edmonton. Dick Tarnstrom is deciding on whether to remain in the NHL or return home to Sweden to finish his career there.

Samsonov wants to stay and if the Oilers are willing to pay around $3.7 Mil. for his services then expect him to remain an Oiler.

Today is the deadline for opting for Salary Arbitration and, so far, only Shawn Horcoff has already opted for arbitration. Joffrey Lupul, Ales Hemsky, and Jarret Stoll are Edmonton's other restricted free agents that must decided whether or not to go to arbitration.

Both Todd Harvey and Igor Ulanov are listed as unrestricted free agents on the Edmonton Oilers homepage, which is interesting considering their contract weren't up on July 1st. Most likely the team bought out their contracts.

*Edmonton Trade Rumors posted on the Edmonton Oilers Messageboard*


			
				outKast said:
			
		

> -	With the signing of Chara, the Bruins are going to have a hard time signing RFA Brad Stuart. Apparently he's hearing Brad Stuart to Edmonton for Robbie Schremp or Mark-Antoine Pouliot, Taylor Chorney and picks. Apparently the Bruins are higher on Pouliot because he is a safer bet to be a top six forward.
> 
> -	The San Jose rumours floating around are more than just “Rumours”. My source tells me that there is more to the Bergeron-Ehrhoff deal. The Oilers and the Sharks are trying to hammer out a blockbuster. With Thronton taking the reigns as the undisputed #1 center in SJ, it would be in their best interest to trade Marleau for a cheaper #2 center. I’ve heard Marleau & Ehrhoff to Edmonton for Horcoff, Bergeron, Anaheim’s 1st round pick.
> 
> -	The Oilers will make an offer to Chicago for Adrian Aucoin. The Blackhawks want Staios and young defensemen.


----------



## Knightfall

*Cloutier traded to Kings for draft picks*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/5/2006 4:14:22 PM_

*Just a week after signing new No. 1 netminder Roberto Luongo, the Vancouver Canucks have bid farewell to their former starter.*

The Canucks and Los Angeles Kings have completed a deal that sends goaltender Dan Cloutier to L.A in exchange for a second-round draft pick plus a conditional draft pick.

The move reunites Cloutier with former Canucks head coach Marc Crawford, who was hired by new GM Dean Lombardi last month.

Cloutier suffered through a difficult season in 2006. After getting off to a 5-2-1 start in Vancouver, he was forced to miss five games with a concussion. Four games into his return, he suffered what was initially diagnosed as a sprained knee and was scratched for the next seven games before the team confirmed he had suffered a partially torn anterior cruciate ligament.

Cloutier will earn $2.55 million US next season, the final year of a two-year deal he signed with the Canucks.


----------



## Knightfall

TSN.ca's *"Ice Chips"* column for today (July 5) has some interesting tidbits...
http://www.tsn.ca/nhl/feature/?fid=10460&hubname=

Here are the highlights...

*>* Free agent goaltender Ed Belfour is expected in Detroit today. The Red Wings want to put him through a rigorous physical because he's 41 and coming off back surgery... Dominik Hasek, 41, is also on the market, and if the Wings decide to go the trade route, there's Buffalo's Martin Biron. San Jose's Evgeni Nabokov is the best of the available goaltenders, but because he just signed a four-year extension worth $21.5 million in February, the Wings would have to trade away a player of near-equal money to keep enough salary-cap room to fill other holes. The Wings have 13 players signed to contracts totaling $31.287 million against next season's $44-million cap. _- Detroit News_

*>* With Wednesday's 5 p.m. deadline looming for restricted free agents to file for arbitration, Devils GM Lou Lamoriello began negotiating Monday with center Scott Gomez's father/agent Carlos on a possible long-term deal. Lamoriello is also trying to find cap room to re-sign restricted free agent right wing Brian Gionta, who, like Gomez, can be unrestricted next year. The problem is the Devils already have more than $41 million committed toward the $44 million salary cap for next season. Teams can go as much as 10 percent over the cap until the first day of the regular season, but even that doesn't leave Lamoriello much wiggle room with restricted free agents David Hale and Paul Martin also to be re-signed (and also arbitration eligible) and the backup goalie spot still vacant. Gomez, 26, earned $2.204 million last year while Gionta, 27, earned $627,000 _- Bergen Record_

*>* While the Coyotes have been active in signing unrestricted free agents, they are not close in coming to terms with their own restricted players. The biggest name out there who has yet to re-sign is Ladislav Nagy. Nagy is arbitration eligible but his agent says playing in Europe next season is one of the options he and the 27-year-old forward are considering. Nagy made $1.976 million last year. The Coyotes made him a qualifying offer for the same amount last month. He is believed to be seeking a substantial raise, likely in the $3 million-$4 million range. _- East Valley Tribune_


----------



## Knightfall

*Islanders re-sign defenceman Bouchard*
*TSN.ca Staff with files*
_7/5/2006 4:08:13 PM_

*The New York Islanders have re-signed veteran defenseman Joel Bouchard to a one-year contract.*

Bouchard is coming off his first season in the organization in 2005-06, when he played 25 NHL games after a mid-season recall.

"We're very happy that Joel is coming back for his second season with us," said Islanders Vice President and general manager Neil Smith.

"I was extremely impressed by Joel's commitment last season, when he returned from a serious shoulder injury earlier than anyone thought possible and was such a positive influence on our team. We really like the skill level, work ethic and leadership Joel brings to us."

The 32-year old Bouchard has played in a total of 364 NHL games in over parts of eleven seasons with Calgary, Nashville, Dallas, Phoenix, New Jersey, Pittsburgh, the New York Rangers and the Islanders. He has recorded 22 goals and 53 assists for 75 points and 264 penalty minutes in his career.


----------



## Knightfall

*Lindros hopes to return with Maple Leafs*
*Canadian Press*
_7/5/2006 4:47:42 PM_

*TORONTO (CP) - The Big E wants to return to the Toronto Maple Leafs and is waiting for the NHL club to decide whether the feeling is mutual.*

Veteran centre Eric Lindros, an unrestricted free agent, says he spoke with Leafs GM John Ferguson on Tuesday night about possibly returning.

"We'll see how much (salary cap) space he's got and what he wants to do and who he wants to sign," Lindros said Wednesday. "We'll see where it goes.

"Hopefully we'll figure something out," Lindros added. "But I don't know what's going to happen."

Lindros said other NHL clubs have showed interest since he became a free agent last Saturday so he doesn't want to wait around all summer while the Leafs make up their mind.

"I've been in touch with John about a time frame and when it's time to move ahead," said Lindros, who earned $1.55 million US last season. "So we'll see what happens."

If the Leafs do re-sign him, Lindros returns to a much different dressing room. Gone are Ed Belfour, Tie Domi and likely Aki Berg, Jason Allison and Alexander Khavanov if the Leafs decide not to re-sign the unrestricted free agents.

The team has been busy in recent days, acquiring blue-liners Pavel Kubina and Hal Gill as well as starting goalie Andrew Raycroft.

"We got two big defencemen, that really helps us, and now it comes down to the forwards and what John wants to do up there," said Lindros. "But the team looks really good from the goaltender up to the defence, there's some spots up front that need to be addressed and I'm sure John will do that."

Lindros was speaking to reporters after taking part in Nike Bauer's off-ice training event at Rogers Centre, where several hundred aspiring young players took tips from Lindros as well as Leafs forwards Chad Kilger and Alexei Ponikarovsky, Ottawa Senators forward Chris Kelly and Matt Nichol, the Leafs' strength and conditioning coach.

Lindros got the loudest cheers from the kids on hand and it's clear playing for his hometown team remains the perfect fit for him.

"It's a wonderful place to play in," said the 33-year-old former Hart Trophy winner. "I got out of the gates pretty well last year but I didn't get to play that much last season and I'd like to come back and have a really strong season."

In fact, he was one of Toronto's better players early last season, but was sidelined by a serious wrist injury that ended up wiping out his year, a brief comeback late in the regular season abruptly ended after completely tearing the ligament in his wrist.

"I feel strong and healthy, my wrist will be 100 per cent, certainly by training camp," said Lindros, who had 11 goals and 11 assists in 33 games last season, his first in Toronto.

"It's a time issue, really," he said in explaining his rehab. "A ligament takes time to heal, but within that you're working on flexibility, you're working on wrist strength, your finger strength, everything that comes together with shooting a puck.

"I skated today for the first time in a while."


----------



## Knightfall

*Wild re-sign Gaborik to three-year deal*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/5/2006 5:39:39 PM_

*The Minnesota Wild announced Wednesday that the team has re-signed forward Marian Gaborik to a three-year deal contract.*

Gaborik, 24, was a restricted free agent.

The Slovakian forward was drafted thrid overall by the Wild in 2000 and has 134 goals and 274 points in 360 career games.

In 65 games last season, he had 38 goals and 66 points.


----------



## Knightfall

*Flyers re-sign Niittymaki to new deal*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/5/2006 5:45:38 PM_

*The Philadelphia Flyers have re-signed goaltender Antero Niittymaki to a new one-year contract.*

Financial terms were not disclosed.

"Antero Niittymaki has proven that he is a terrific, young goaltender," said general manager Bob Clarke in making the announcement. "Last year at the Olympics, he confirmed to everybody the high level of goaltending that he can play and we believe that he is going to play like that this upcoming season."

Niittymaki, 26, posted a 23-15-6 record, 2.97 goals-against average and .895 save percentage in 46 regular season games for the Flyers last season. He was tied for third among rookie NHL goaltenders in wins with 23. His 23 wins were the most by a Flyers rookie goaltender since Ron Hextall won 37 games during the 1986-87 season. Niittymaki also won a Silver Medal as a member of the Finnish National Team at the 2006 Olympic Winter Games.

A native of Turku, Finland, Niittymaki was originally drafted by the Flyers in the sixth round (168th overall) of the 1998 NHL Entry Draft.


----------



## Knightfall

*Briere among Sabres going to arbitration*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/5/2006 6:18:59 PM_

*The Buffalo Sabres announced Wednesday that 12 players off their 2005-06 roster have filed for salary arbitration.*

According to the team's website, Maxim Afinogenov, Tim Connolly, Daniel Briere, JP Dumont, Brian Campbell, Henrik Tallinder, Toni Lydman, Adam Mair, Paul Gaustad, Andrew Peters, Justin Pominville and Ales Kotalik will have their pay for next season decided by a third party.

The deadline for players to file for arbitration was 5pm et on Wednesday. Teams have until 5pm et on Thursday to take their players to arbitration.


----------



## Knightfall

*Ducks re-sign McDonald*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/5/2006 6:26:19 PM_

*ANAHEIM, Calif. - The Anaheim Ducks have re-signed centre Andy McDonald to a three-year contract.*

As per club policy, no financial terms of the deal were disclosed.

McDonald, 28, appeared in his sixth NHL season in 2005-06. He played in all 82 regular season games finishing Tied for 20th in the NHL in points, while earning career highs in goals (34), assists (51) and points (85). McDonald finished first on the team in assists and game-winning goals (7) and second on the team in goals, points, power play goals (13) and plus/minus (+24).

The 5-11, 186-pound centre ranked sixth in the NHL in faceoff win percentage, winning 56.3%.  He also recorded the longest road point scoring streak in the league this season and the longest in franchise history with points in 14 straight, Jan. 6 to March 7.

In his six seasons with Ducks, McDonald has earned 165 points in 276 career games. He was signed by Anaheim as a free agent on Apr. 3, 2000.


----------



## Knightfall

*Panthers agree to terms with Allen, Mezei*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/5/2006 7:00:32 PM_

*SUNRISE, Fla. - The Florida Panthers have agreed to terms with defencemen Bryan Allen and Branislav Mezei.*

Terms of the deal were not disclosed.

Allen, 25,  was acquired by the Panthers in a trade from Vancouver on June 23 along with forward Todd Bertuzzi and goaltender Alex Auld. Allen posted career highs last season in games played (77), goals (7), assists (10) and penalty minutes (115).

For his career in the NHL, Allen has played in 216 games all with Vancouver, registering 32 points (14-18-32) and 288 PIM. He was drafted by Vancouver with their fourth overall pick in the 1998 NHL Entry Draft.

Mezei, 25, appeared in just 16 games with the Panthers last season, after suffering a torn MCL on Nov. 9 vs. New York Rangers. The Nitra, Slovakia native has played in 72 games in three years with the Cats recording 10 points (2-8-10) and 127 PIM.

The Panthers acquired Mezei from the New York Islanders in exchange for Jason Wiemer on July 3, 2002.  For his career in the NHL, he has played in 138 contests scoring three goals with 14 assists and 192 PIM.

''Both Bryan and Branislav are big and physical defencemen who we are pleased to have come to terms with,'' said Panthers general manager Mike Keenan. ''Both players will play important roles on our club this year and we are confident that they will provide us with solid play along the blueline.''


----------



## Knightfall

*This one hurts less than Spacek, but only a little.*

*Coyotes sign Georges Laraque*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/5/2006 8:09:57 PM_

*The Phoenix Coyotes have signed winger Georges Laraque to a three-year contract.*

The deal also included a no-trade clause.

Laraque had two goals, ten assists and 73 penalty minutes in 72 games with the Edmonton Oilers last season.

In 490 career games (all with Edmonton) Laraque had compiled 43 goals, 68 assists and 826 penalty minutes.


----------



## Knightfall

*Senators sign Ray Emery to one-year deal*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/5/2006 9:56:02 PM_

*The Ottawa Senators have signed goaltender Ray Emery to a one-year deal worth $925,000.*

The 23-year-old Emery had a record of 23-11-4 with the Senators last year with a .902 save percentage and a 2.82 goals against average.

In ten playoff games he was 5-5 with a .900 save percentage and a 2.88 goals against average.

Emery took over the starting job in Ottawa after Dominik Hasek injured his groin in the Olympics.

The Senators have already signed goaltender Martin Gerber to a three-year deal worth $3.7 million.


----------



## Knightfall

*From DallasNews.com*

*Stars sign Ott to a two-year deal*
*Deals with Barnaby, Halpern finalized*
_07:46 PM CDT on Wednesday, July 5, 2006_
_By MIKE HEIKA / The Dallas Morning News_

*The Stars have signed restricted free agent forward Steve Ott to a two-year deal, the team is expected to announce today.*

Ott will get a raise from the $582,960 he made last season as he will make $775,000 in 2006-07 and $800,000 in 2007-08, according to the NHL Players Association.

Ott, who will turn 24 in August, had five goals and 17 assists in 82 games last season. He is expected to take a bigger role in the future.

"I think with his maturity comes more responsibility and more opportunity," Stars coach Dave Tippett said. "He will get the chance to be in important situations and how he performs in those situations will dictate if he gets an even bigger bite."

Ott said he's ready for the step up.

"I definitely feel the challenge and want the challenge," he said. "I think you can sense by the way the team is building that there is going to be opportunity there for younger players and I definitely want to take the bull by the horns."

The Stars also finalized the deal to sign unrestricted free agent Matthew Barnaby and finalized a four-year deal for center Jeff Halpern for $2 million per season.

Barnaby will make $625,000 and said he is looking forward to playing on a team with a history of making the playoffs.

"I like that they are always trying to win the Stanley Cup and are always in the running for that," he said. "To me, it's important to be on a team with high expectations."

Barnaby, who has played as high as the second line in New York and Buffalo, said he is open to anything in Dallas.

"I understand there is the chance I could end up on the fourth line playing five minutes a game, and I want to make those the best five minutes I can play," he said. "But I also like the fact that if I can prove I deserve the minutes that I can get the chance to play more."

Barnaby, 33, had eight goals and 20 assists in 82 games with Chicago last season. He had 41 points and 36 points in his two previous seasons with the Rangers and Colorado.


----------



## Knightfall

*From NHLPA.com*

*69 Players Elect Salary Arbitration*
*Toronto (NHLPA) – The following players have elected salary arbitration:* 

*Anaheim Ducks* 
Chris Kunitz
Vitaly Vishnevski

*Atlanta Thrashers*
Niko Kapanen

*Boston Bruins* 
David Tanabe

*Buffalo Sabres*
Maxim Afinogenov
Daniel Briere
Brian Campbell
Tim Connolly
Jean-Pierre Dumont
Paul Gaustad
Ales Kotalik 
Toni Lydman
Adam Mair
Andrew Peters
Jason Pominville
Henrik Tallinder

*Chicago Blackhawks*
Mark Bell
Kyle Calder
Mikael Holmqvist
Jim Vandermeer
Radim Vrbata

*Colorado Avalanche*
Brett McLean
John-Michael Liles

*Columbus Blue Jackets*
Jason Chimera

*Detroit Red Wings*
Daniel Cleary
Jason Williams

*Edmonton Oilers*
Ales Hemsky
Shawn Horcoff 
Jarret Stoll

*Florida Panthers*
Bryan Allen (avoided arbitration by signing today)
Craig Anderson
Jay Bouwmeester
Richard Jackman
Juraj Kolnik
Steve Montador
Mike Van Ryn
Stephen Weiss

*Los Angeles Kings*
Sean Avery
Eric Belanger
Michael Cammalleri

*Montreal Canadiens*
Michael Ryder

*Nashville Predators*
Martin Erat
Adam Hall
Scott Hartnell
David Legwand

*New Jersey Devils*
Scott Gomez

*New York Islanders*
Arron Asham
Mike York

*New York Rangers*
Dominic Moore 

*Ottawa Senators*
Martin Havlat
Chris Kelly
Chris Neil
Peter Schaefer
Antoine Vermette

*Philadelphia Flyers*
R.J. Umberger

*Phoenix Coyotes*
Mike Comrie
Ladislav Nagy
Dennis Seidenberg

*Pittsburgh Penguins*
Ryan Malone
Brooks Orpik

*San Jose Sharks*
Mark Smith

*Tampa Bay Lightning*
Ruslan Fedotenko
Cory Sarich

*Washington Capitals*
Matt Bradley
Ben Clymer
Rico Fata
Shaone Morrisonn
Matt Pettinger
Brian Sutherby


----------



## Lord Zardoz

*Current salary commitments*

Hunted down from info on TSN's site, July 5th 2006 @ 9:45 pm.  This info does not account fo rplayers they are still talking to as far as I know.

Canadian Teams only

Edmonton Oilers:  $22,559,400  
Calgary Flames:  $40,422,200 
Vancouver Canucks:  $33,870,000  
Montreal Canadians:  $30,044,800 (+ one player at undisclosed amount)
Ottawa Senators:  $35,027,600
Toronto Maple Leafs:  $36,492,180

I have to wonder exactly what Edmonton is waiting for.  They have plenty of cap room to work with, though I suppose they are still talking to several key players.  Still, Laraque and Spacek probably would not have put that much more pressure on their cap space relative to the maximum.

There are a few possiblities for the current situation which make sense.
1)  Edmonton has no plans to get that close to the cap maximum.
2)  The UFA players that Edmonton has not yet locked down are going to be very expensive.
3)  Edmonton is keeping the cap room open to land a few very expensive players.

#1 may be likley, but that will just make them the whipping boys in the North West.  To let themselves tank the year after a cup final appearance would result in the fans lynching the front office.

#2 is quite probable, but that still leaves some room open under the cap.

#3 simply makes no sense at this point, since there cannot be that many high profile / high paycheque players left worth having.

Edmonton is probalby up to something.  But damned if I can figure it out.

END COMMUNICATION


----------



## Agamon

At first, I found it amusing that the team that's traditionally had the lowest payroll in Canada is now the highest.  Then I realized that's because the Flames have their lineup pretty much signed (they could use a #6-7 d-man, but Ritchie Regher can fill that roll).  The other teams can't say that yet.


----------



## Agamon

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> *69 Players Elect Salary Arbitration*
> *Toronto (NHLPA) – The following players have elected salary arbitration:*




Y'know, a lot of those guys will be UFAs next year if they get a 1-year deal.  Man, if we thought this off-season's nuts, next summer's going to be bonkers....


----------



## Knightfall

Lord Zardoz said:
			
		

> I have to wonder exactly what Edmonton is waiting for.  They have plenty of cap room to work with, though I suppose they are still talking to several key players.  Still, Laraque and Spacek probably would not have put that much more pressure on their cap space relative to the maximum.
> 
> There are a few possiblities for the current situation which make sense.
> 1)  Edmonton has no plans to get that close to the cap maximum.
> 2)  The UFA players that Edmonton has not yet locked down are going to be very expensive.
> 3)  Edmonton is keeping the cap room open to land a few very expensive players.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> Edmonton is probalby up to something.  But damned if I can figure it out.



Expect Kevin Lowe to be patient, re-sign the team's key RFAs, and then fill the holes with unexpected signings, trades, or rookies. - KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*Flyers sign Mark Cullen*
*Release*
_7/5/2006 10:28:39 PM_

*The Philadelphia Flyers have have agreed to terms on a one-year contract with centre Mark Cullen.  Financial terms were not disclosed.*

''Mark Cullen is an extremely smart, skilled hockey player,'' said Flyers assistant general manager Paul Holmgren. ''He is a guy who we think will upgrade the overall skill on our team and make us a better team. We feel that he is a player who is just on the cusp of becoming a really solid player under the new rules.  We think that he will fit in very nicely with our team.''

''I am just really excited to be a part of the Flyers Organization,'' said Cullen. ''There is such a storied history with the Flyers and to become part of that is going to be great. I am really thrilled. I am a smaller guy. Since the rules have changed, it has helped a lot of guys in my situation. Now I can use my speed and quickness more without being held and things like that. That is the main reason how it (the rule changes) has helped me.''

The 27-year-old Cullen recorded seven goals and nine assists for 16 points and two penalty minutes in 29 regular season games for the Chicago Blackhawks last season, his first season in the NHL. His +7 plus/minus rating was second on the Blackhawks. In 54 regular season games for the Blackhawks' American Hockey League affiliate, the Norfolk Admirals, he registered 29 goals and 39 assists for 68 points and 48 penalty minutes.


----------



## Teflon Billy

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> *Cloutier traded to Kings for draft picks*
> 
> ...The Canucks and Los Angeles Kings have completed a deal that sends goaltender Dan Cloutier to L.A in exchange for a second-round draft pick plus a conditional draft pick...




Well, there.

That's about what I expected we'd get for him. 

So long Dan.

Edit: Actually, it's a bit better than I thought we'd get. I thought a Second or Third rounder. The conditional pick is gravy.


----------



## Knightfall

*Devils sign goaltender Jordan Parise*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/6/2006 9:18:22 AM_

*The New Jersey Devils have signed goaltender Jordan Parise to a two year contract.*

The University of North Dakota netminder will give up his final season of collegiate hockey in order to begin his NHL journey this fall.

"New Jersey has shown a lot of interest in me during the last year," Parise tells the Grand Forks Herald. "It is a program that is going to give me the opportunity and time to play and develop my skills. I couldn't ask for a better situation."

Parise should be somewhat familiar with the Devils organization as his younger brother Zach plays forward for New Jersey. He says he's looking forward to meeting and playing with future Hall of Famer Martin Brodeur.

"From everything I've heard from Zach, Marty's an amazing guy," Parise said. "He's someone I looked up to when I was growing up - some of the battles he's went through and things he's overcome. He could be a great mentor to me. It's going to be an honor competing with him."

Parise is expected to start next season with New Jersey's AHL affiliate in Lowell.

Parise leaves UND as the all-time leader in goals-against average and save percentage while finishing second in all-time wins with 55 and shutouts with 10.


----------



## Knightfall

*Flames add McLennan as backup goalie*
*Canadian Press*
_7/6/2006 10:31:23 AM_

*The Calgary Flames have signed veteran goalie Jamie McLennan to a $575,000 US, one-year deal to back up star netminder Miikka Kiprusoff.*

The 35-year-old McLennan was Roberto Luongo's backup last season in Florida, going 2-4-0 in 17 games with a 3.01 goals-against average and .906 save percentage. The Edmonton native is 77-104-33 all-time with a 2.64 GAA and .898 save percentage.

The Flames started last season with Phil Sauve as their backup goalie before finishing the year with Brian Boucher as the backup. Kiprusoff played in 74 games while Sauve/Boucher combined for only 11 games.


----------



## Knightfall

*Lightning ink Fedotenko to one-year deal*
*Sports Ticker*
_7/6/2006 10:48:49 AM_

*TAMPA, Florida (Ticker) - The Tampa Bay Lightning avoided an "unpleasant" arbitration case with left wing Ruslan Fedotenko on Thursday, re-signing the 2004 Stanley Cup hero to a one-year, $1.65 million contract.*

The 27-year-old Fedotenko registered a career-high 26 goals and 15 assists in 80 games for the Lightning this past season.

"In a perfect world we would have liked to sign Ruslan to a long-term contract," Lightning vice president and general manager Jay Feaster said. "However, our reality in the salary cap era is that we simply do not have the cap space available right now to be buying out multiple years of unrestricted free agency.

"Both sides recognized that arbitration was an option and, coming off a 26-goal season, Ruslan was well-positioned for a successful arb case. This contract is fair for both sides and enables us to avoid the unpleasantness of salary arbitration while also ensuring that Ruslan will be in Camp and ready to go to start the season."

Fedotenko, who has 95 goals and 79 assists in 385 career games with the Philadelphia Flyers and Lightning, scored both goals in Tampa Bay's Cup-clinching 2-1 victory over the Calgary Flames in Game Seven of the 2004 Finals.


----------



## Knightfall

*From Sportsnet.ca*

*Hockey Hearsay*
_July 06, 2006_

*Eagle gets his Wings?*
The Eagle has landed in Detroit, and depending on the results of a physical, could become a Red Wing.

According to the Detroit Free Press, Belfour underwent a three-hour physical Wednesday and Detroit will offer him a contract if he passes.

In other Red Wings news, Detroit has offered Brendan Shanahan one- and two-year deals each worth approximately $4 million per season, almost double the $2.28 million Shanahan made last year, when he scored 40 goals in the regular season and one in the playoffs.


*Three Oilers file for Arbitration*
Shawn Horcoff, Jarret Stoll and Ales Hemsky have all filed for salary arbitration while recently acquired Joffrey Lupul has decided to try and work it out.

The three Oilers will be looking for hefty raises from last season (Stoll, $500,000, Hemsky, $900,000, Lupul $900,600 and Horcoff $1 million), reports the Edmonton Sun.


*Havlat Czech-ing out?*
Martin Havlat could be following Zdeno Chara out of Ottawa.

Havlat, along with wingers Chris Neil, Antoine Vermette, Peter Schaefer and centre Chris Kelly have all filed for salary arbitration, reports the Ottawa Sun. According to Sun sources, Senators GM John Muckler will negotiate with Vermette, Schaefer, Neil and Kelly but will try to deal Havlat to a Western Conference team.

It's believed Havlat will be seeking at least $4 million a season when he enters arbitration.


----------



## Knightfall

*Flyers re-sign forward Umberger*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/6/2006 1:24:36 PM_

*The Philadelphia Flyers announced that they have re-signed centre R.J. Umberger to a new two-year contract.*

"We think that R.J. Umberger proved that he is a good, solid National Hockey League player with tremendous upside and he is only going to get better," said GM Bob Clarke in making the announcement.

"Last year, he was really good for us. He is one of the future building blocks of our organization. There is nothing not to like about the way that R.J. plays the game and experience will make him better. He plays hard. He plays with determination. He has good skills and speed. He is just a good, complete hockey player."

Umberger, 24, recorded 20 goals and 18 assists for 38 points and 18 penalty minutes in 73 regular season games for the Flyers last season, his first season in the NHL.

He also posted 10 points (3G,7A) in eight regular season games for the Flyers' American Hockey League affiliate, the Philadelphia Phantoms, during the 2005-06 season.

Umberger was originally drafted from Ohio State by Vancouver in the first round (16th overall) of the 2001 NHL Entry Draft.


----------



## Knightfall

*Oilers sign free agent Tjarnqvist*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/6/2006 1:43:29 PM_

*The Edmonton Oilers have agreed to terms with free agent defenceman Daniel Tjarnqvist on a one-year contract.*

The 6'2", 200-pound native of Umea, Sweden spent the 2005-06 NHL season with the Minnesota Wild. In 60 games with the Wild, the 29-year-old blueliner scored 18 points with a career-high 32 penalty minutes.

"He's got good size, he's a good puck mover, has some experience, and hopefully just coming into his own in the NHL," Oilers GM Kevin Lowe said from Edmonton.

Tjarnqvist was also a member of Sweden's gold medal winning team at the 2006 Winter Olympics in Torino.

Originally selected by the Florida Panthers in the fifth round (88th overall) of the 1995 NHL Entry Draft, Tjarnqvist made his NHL debut with the Atlanta Thrashers in 2001-02.

He played three seasons with Atlanta (2001-02 to 2003-04) before signing as a free agent with Minnesota for the 2005-06 season. Tjarnqvist has 71 points with 92 penalty minutes in 278 career NHL games.


----------



## Knightfall

*Canadiens sign Ribeiro, blueliner Cote*
*Sports Ticker*
_7/6/2006 2:02:48 PM_

*MONTREAL (Ticker) - Mike Ribeiro will be spending another campaign playing for his hometown team.*

The Montreal Canadiens re-signed the 26-year-old centre to a one-year, $1.9 million US contract on Thursday.

Financial terms were not disclosed.

A native of Montreal, Ribeiro had 16 goals and 35 assists in 79 games with the Canadiens this past season, his sixth in the league.  He had 50 goals and 103 assists in his 276-game career, all with the Canadiens.

Montreal also re-signed defenceman Jean-Philippe Cote to a one-year deal Thursday.  The 24-year-old played just eight games with the Canadiens and did not score a point during the campaign.

He spent the bulk of his time with the AHL's Hamilton Bulldogs, registering three goals and eight assists in 61 games.


----------



## Knightfall

*Blue Jackets sign Conklin and Kloucek*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/6/2006 1:57:13 PM_

*The Columbus Blue Jackets announced that the team has signed goaltender Ty Conklin and defenseman Tomas Kloucek to two-way contracts.*

The 6-0, 184-pound Conklin joins the Blue Jackets after spending last season with the Edmonton Oilers. In 18 games, he went 8-5-1 with a 2.80 goals against average, .880 save percentage and one shutout.

In 60 career NHL games, spanning three seasons with the Oilers, he went 27-19-5 with a 2.49 GAA, .905 SV% and two shutouts.

Kloucek spent the 2005-06 season with the AHL's Chicago Wolves, collecting 0-1-1 and 94 penalty minutes in 33 games. He also appeared in one game and picked up two penalty minutes with the Atlanta Thrashers. He has played in 140 career NHL games and recorded 10 points, 248 penalty minutes and a cumulative plus/minus rating of -9 with the Thrashers, Nashville Predators and New York Rangers.


----------



## Knightfall

*Wesley stays another season in Carolina*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/6/2006 2:15:19 PM_

*The Carolina Hurricanes announced that the team has agreed to terms with defenceman Glen Wesley to a one-year contract.*

The deal will pay Wesley $1.2 million in 2006-07. Wesley, 37, completed his 18th NHL season in 2005-06, tallying two goals and eight assists in 64 regular-season games with Carolina.

"He's the guy that stabilized our defence for 10-12 years and he's still a good player," Hurricanes GM Jim Rutherford said from Carolina. "I think he made a good decision to come back and play.

"The night we won the Stanley Cup I congratulated him and told him I hoped it would not be the last time I saw him play. He took some time to think to think about it, talked to his family, and decided to come back. He's too young to retire."

Wesley was fourth on the team in plus/minus and became the 12th defenseman in NHL history to reach 1,300 career games when he skated against Tampa Bay on March 27.

Wesley, who serves as an alternate captain for Carolina, played in all 25 of Carolina's postseason contests, earning the first Stanley Cup of his career when the Hurricanes won Game 7 against Edmonton.


----------



## Knightfall

*Bruins sign centre Mowers to 2-year deal*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/6/2006 2:52:47 PM_

*The Boston Bruins have agreed to terms with centre Mark Mowers on a two-year contract.*

Terms of the contract were not released.

Mowers, 32, enters his seventh professional season and Boston becomes his third NHL team. He played his first full NHL season last year with the Detroit Red Wings and set career season-highs in assists and points while matching his previous career season-high in goals with four goals and 11 assists for 15 points in 46 games with a +13 plus/minus rating.

He signed as a free agent with Nashville on June 11, 1998 upon earning his sports management degree from UNH and split his first four pro seasons between Nashville and their minor league affiliate in Milwaukee. He signed as a free agent with Detroit on August 5, 2002 and has played his last three North American seasons with Detroit and their AHL farm club in Grand Rapids. He spent the lockout season of 2004-05 in Sweden (Malmo) and Switzerland (Fribourg).

Mowers has career NHL totals of 12 goals and 32 assists for 44 points with 36 penalty minutes in 183 career games.


----------



## Knightfall

*I could have sworn this one was already done!?!*

*Rangers hold on to left wing Straka*
*Sports Ticker*
_7/6/2006 4:56:57 PM_

*NEW YORK (Ticker) - The New York Rangers on Thursday re-signed veteran left wing Martin Straka.*

Terms of the deal were not disclosed.

A 33-year-old veteran of 13 NHL seasons, Straka played all 82 games with the Rangers last season, collecting 22 goals and 54 assists.

In eight games at the 2006 Winter Olympics in Torino, Straka had two goals and six assists while helping the Czech Republic capture the bronze medal.

Drafted by the Pittsburgh Penguins in the first round (19th overall) in 1992, Straka has played in 812 games with six teams and recorded 214 goals and 392 assists.


----------



## Knightfall

*Hurricanes agree to terms with Letowski*
*Sports Ticker*
_7/6/2006 5:03:17 PM_

*RALEIGH, North Carolina (Ticker) - The Carolina Hurricanes on Thursday agreed to terms with free agent right wing Trevor Letowski on a two-year contract.*

The deal is worth $800,000 per season.

The 29-year-old Letowski collected 10 goals and 18 assists in 81 games last season with the Columbus Blue Jackets, leading the team in games played and shorthanded points (4).

In 480 career games with the Phoenix Coyotes, Vancouver Canucks and Columbus, he has 73 goals and 102 assists.


----------



## Knightfall

*Biron waiting to be moved*
*Canadian Press*
_July 06, 2006_

*(CP) -- Martin Biron is about the most upbeat player you'll ever meet in the NHL and that ebullient personality is coming in handy these days.*

Starting goalie jobs are becoming more scarce with every passing day, Dan Cloutier taking the latest opening in Los Angeles after his trade from Vancouver on Wednesday.

The 28-year-old Biron asked the Sabres to trade him last month, wanting to pursue a No. 1 job elsewhere since Ryan Miller is the man in Buffalo. Biron was crushed when it didn't happen during draft weekend in Vancouver but he's hanging in there.

"It's a waiting game," Biron said Thursday. "But a lot of players around the league are in the same boat. A lot things still need to be sorted out. You look at the Sabres, they've got their hands full with a dozen guys going to arbitration."

In the meantime Biron finds himself reading up on the daily NHL transactions and trying to figure out what it means for him.

"Yes, definitely, and for two reasons," he said while en route with his family from Buffalo to his native Quebec City. "First, because I'm in the middle of it. But two because I'm just a big hockey fan and I want to know where everybody is going. It was interesting to see Marc Denis go to Tampa and Dan Cloutier yesterday to go Los Angeles."

Interesting because it eliminated two more spots for Biron. There are still openings out there. Detroit remains without a No. 1 goalie although they had veteran Ed Belfour in town Wednesday for a physical. Florida is also looking for a goalie to push Alex Auld. And the St. Louis Blues are beating the bushes as well, wanting some help for Curtis Sanford.

"I don't want to name places publicly," Biron said. "I'll be happy for the opportunity if it comes."

Sabres GM Darcy Regier likely doesn't want to deal Biron before he re-signs Miller, a restricted free agent. If talks with Miller get testy, Regier can use Biron as leverage.

But Biron can't even stomach the thought of still being with the Sabres come training camp.

"I'd be extremely disappointed," said Biron. "Because I feel like I've given a lot to the organization. I had an excellent training camp coming out of the lockout last season and didn't see any playing time in the first month of the season. I was bitter about the whole situation but I was professional about it and respected their decision."

Indeed Biron kept up a great attitude, supporting Miller throughout the season. Now it's time to move on.

"I thought I really gave them what they wanted from me this past year," said Biron. "I think everybody understands now is probably the time for us to go our separate ways because I feel like I have more to offer than what they asked me to do last year."

Biron is a restricted free agent. The Sabres tendered him a $2.1-million US qualifying offer which he hasn't signed yet. He has until July 15 to accept it.

"I felt it might be good for other teams to look at me before I signed it, kind of like Marc Denis. He went into Tampa Bay and the Lightning still had all their options in front of them. They signed him to a long-term deal.

"So I feel like I want to keep all the options open for other teams as long as I can."

In the meantime, he's got his fingers crossed. Every time his phone rings he hopes it's Regier. The two haven't yet talked about the situation.

"Personally he hasn't told me anything but my agent has talked to Darcy a bunch of times over the last few weeks," said Biron. "It's always been the same, `We're feeling out the market.'

"I hope he understands that there's more for me to do and I want to do it somewhere else."


----------



## Knightfall

*Noronen upset over 'Nucks role*
*Sportsnet*
_July 06, 2006_

*Sportsnet.ca -- There is at least one person in Vancouver not pleased with the arrival of all-star goaltender Roberto Luongo -- back up Mika Noronen.*

According to CKNW in Vancouver, Noronen wants to be a starter in the NHL, something which will not happen as long as Luongo is around.

"Even if he doesn't play that well, he is going to play anyways. It is a (expletive) thing for me right now as I have no choice, I want to play in the NHL and not in Europe ... that's why I am hoping to sign a one-year deal and we'll see what happens after that," Noronen told the radio station during a Thursday interview.

The Finnish goaltender was acquired from the Buffalo Sabres at the trade deadline. IN eight games played, he posted a 2-3 record with a 3.89 GAA.

"It's going to be tough. I have been a back up goalie for the past few years and I have been waiting and waiting, and now this year coming up it is going to be hard to take that spot. So I am going to come to camp, hopefully have a good camp and well when I can."

Due to Noronen's inexperience in game played, he qualifies for a two-way deal, something that does not sit well with the goaltender.

"I want a one-way deal, right now they qualified me two way because I didn't have enough games ... I am not going to sign a two-way deal."

Noronen was third on the Canucks' pecking order before the team traded Dan Cloutier to Los Angeles for a picks package.


----------



## Knightfall

Sportsnet.ca lists that the Minnesota Wild have re-signed D Derek Boogaard, and have signed RW Branko Radivojevic away from the Flyers. Both were RFAs. Waiting for confirmation on TSN.ca.

More and more RFAs are being signed AWAY from their original clubs, but none have been big names, as of yet. Teams that are already top-heavy when it comes to Cap room, are likely to lose some players.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Agamon

Yay, Noronen.  Jerk.  Biron, too.  They create good, but whiney goalies in Buffalo, don't they?

I'm glad the Flames signed Noodles.  He's a backup and he knows his role.  Plus he's a bit of a joker, something the Flames lost when they got rid of McLennen, Nieminen, and Conroy.  That dressing room was way too serious last season, from what I hear.

Fedotenko signed a contract for 1.65 million.  Okay, that's better, the Fan 960 was reporting it as 6.5 million!!

Yay, Ribs signed!  Can you say, 'trade bait'?  Him and Zednik need to be shipped out.  Trade them for picks/prospects and turn around and trade picks/prospects for Gomez.  And sign Shanny.  Sigh, I've posted this so now it'll never happen...


----------



## Knightfall

*Blackhawks sign centre Arkhipov*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/6/2006 5:31:41 PM_

*The Chicago Blackhawks have signed free agent centre Denis Arkhipov to a one-year contract.*

"Arkhipov certainly fills a need we have at centre," said GM Dale Tallon.

"He is a big, skilled center who can make plays and is strong on the puck. I saw him play in some tournaments in Europe last season and I really like the way he plays. He had 20 goals in his rookie season in the NHL with Nashville and showed he is a very capable NHL player.”

Arkhipov, 27, stands at 6.03 and weighs in at 205 pounds. Last season, he played for Mytischi in the Russian Elite League where he appeared in 50 games scoring 8 goals and 8 assists for 16 points with 28 penalty minutes.

He also appeared in 9 playoff games and had 2 goals and 1 assist for 3 points with no penalty minutes.

A native of Kazan, Russia, Arkhipov was the second choice of the Nashville Predators in the 1998 NHL Entry Draft out of Ak Bars Kazan in Russia.

He split the 2000-01 season between Nashville in the NHL and Milwaukee of the AHL. That season he played in 40 games for the Predators and scored 6 goals and 13 points.

He had his best NHL season the following year, 2001-02, when he played in 82 games and scored 20 goals and 42 points. In his NHL career, Arkhipov has played in 273 games scoring 46 goals while adding 65 assists for 111 points with 74 penalty minutes.


----------



## Agamon

Sorry for harping on Savard once again...wait, no, he's a Bruin now, I like making fun of them.

Here's the scouting reports on both Savard (4 mil/year) and Ribiero (1.9 mil/year).  Can you guess who's who?



> Scouting Report
> Assets
> Has exceptional vision and creativity on the ice. His offensive instincts are off the charts and he's improving his all-around game.
> Flaws
> Still needs a lot of work in the defensive zone. Must bulk up, for he is quite undersized by NHL standards. Is still a bit immature.
> Career potential
> Second line center.
> 
> 
> Scouting Report
> Assets
> Is extremely nifty and sees the ice well. Possesses tremendous offensive zone instincts. An excellent playmaker, he finds his teammates with pinpoint precision. Isn't afraid to rile up the opposition.
> Flaws
> lacks strength. Has below-average skating ability and work ethic. Tends to get under his coach's skin because of a lack of desire.
> Career potential
> Second line center.


----------



## Teflon Billy

Agamon said:
			
		

> Here's the scouting reports on both Savard (4 mil/year) and Ribiero (1.9 mil/year).  Can you guess who's who?




I'm going to say the second one is Ribiero?


----------



## Teflon Billy

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> *Noronen upset over 'Nucks role*
> 
> *Sportsnet.ca -- There is at least one person in Vancouver not pleased with the arrival of all-star goaltender Roberto Luongo -- back up Mika Noronen.*




Well, that's a shame and all, but at what point in his tenure here did Noronen see himself as the starter?  :\ 

I mean seriously. The plan before Luongo's arrival was Cloutier/Auld as, essentially, dual #1's.

Post-Auld it was going to be Luongo/Noronen or--if they couldn't move him--the incredibly pricey tandem of Luongo/Cloutier.

Smarten up son. You were picked up _because_ you are a credible backup, not because "Credible backup" looked good on your resume for the #1 position.

But honestly, if he wants to make a stink, not sign a two-way, or just generally drag on the team he can go  himself. Luongo played 76 games last year, he scarcely needs a backup. 

I liked what I saw of Noronen, but if he thinks we can't get it done by bringing *Wade Flaherty* up from the farm (which was what we desperately wanted to do last year, but couldn't for fear he'd be grabbed on waivers) then he needs a better agent to explain things to him.

You're #2 buddy, embrace that or get lost.


----------



## Agamon

Yeah, if he wants to be #1, he better go back to Finland, Finland, Finland, the country where I want to be...

I would have guessed Ribs was #2, too, but the first guy is Ribs, the 2nd is Savard.  They're pretty close, though, hey?  I bet Ribs would have gotten 90 points playing with Kovalchuk and Hossa.


----------



## Knightfall

*Defenceman Vallin signs with Panthers*
*Associated Press*
_7/6/2006 6:57:49 PM_

*SUNRISE, Fla. (AP) - The Florida Panthers agreed to terms Thursday with defenceman Ari Vallin.*

Vallin, 28, played in 50 games for Karpat in the Finnish Elite League last season, scoring seven goals with 23 assists. In 478 regular-season games in his native Finland, Vallin had 42 goals and 99 assists.

He played an important role in helping Karpat win Finnish Elite League championships in 2004 and 2005. He is best known for scoring the overtime goal that gave Karpat the title in 2004 against Turku TPS.

Vallin had 19 points in 76 career post-season games.


----------



## Knightfall

*Antropov agrees to deal with Leafs*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/6/2006 7:47:54 PM_

*Restricted free agent forward Nik Antropov has agreed to a one-year deal with the Toronto Maple Leafs.  Terms have not been released.*

Antropov had 12 goals and 19 assists for 31 points in 57 games last season with the Leafs.  He was also a +13.

Despite various injuries, Antropov, 26, was on his way to a career year before knee surgery ended his season on April 18.

In 2002-2003, Antropov had 16 goals and 29 assists for 45 points in 72 games.

He has 60 goals and 96 assists for 156 points and a +49 rating in 320 career NHL games.

His playoff totals are less impressive.  Antropov has just two goals and five points in 28 post-season games with Toronto.

The 6-foot-6, 230-pound Antropov was drafted by the Maple Leafs in the 1st round (10th overall) in 1998.


----------



## Knightfall

*Caps sign Pokulok, 2005 first-rounder*
_Sports Ticker_
_7/6/2006 7:55:59 PM_

*WASHINGTON (Ticker) - The Washington Capitals continued to stockpile for the future Thursday, signing 20-year-old defenseman Sasha Pokulok to an entry-level contract.*

Drafted 14th overall in 2005, Pokulok spent the last two seasons with Cornell, collecting seven goals and 16 assists in 53 games.  The 6-5, 230-pound Montreal native was named to the Eastern College Athletic Conference's All-Rookie Team in 2004-05.

"Sasha is a big, strong defenseman who we are excited to add to our group of young prospects," Capitals general manager George McPhee said.  "His game has progressed nicely in two years at Cornell and we feel confident that he is ready to take his
talents to the professional level."

The Capitals had eight former first-round picks in the lineup in 2005-06, including Calder Trophy winner Alexander Ovechkin, and are expected to have another - Alexander Semin - join the club next season.


----------



## Agamon

*Грабовский продолжит карьеру в НХЛ*
_Динамо Москва
четверг, 06 июля 2006_

*Нападающий сборной Белоруссии по хоккею Михаил Грабовский, в прошедшем сезоне выступавший за московское «Динамо», продолжит свою карьеру в Национальной хоккейной лиге.*

Как сообщает корреспондент радиостанции «Маяк» Регина Севостьянова, Грабовский подписал контракт с клубом «Монреаль Канадиенс». Детали соглашения пока неизвестны.


For those that can't read Russian, Montreal has signed hot forward prospect Mikhail Grabovsky.  Is good, comrade!


----------



## Knightfall

Agamon said:
			
		

> For those that can't read Russian, Montreal has signed hot forward prospect Mikhail Grabovsky.  Is good, comrade!




For a second I thought my eyes were playing tricks on me.  

Thanks for the scoop.

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*From TSN.ca!*

*Ice Chips for Friday, July 7*
*TSN.ca*

*>* The Maple Leafs are reportedly talking to Michael Peca, who is willing to take a pay cut on his $4 million salary to go to Toronto. _- Toronto Star_

*>* Before signing Denis Arkhipov on Thursday, Blackhawks GM Dale Tallon said he spoke with representatives for both Yanic Perreault and Mike Peca. As it stands now, the Hawks have Mark Bell, Arkhipov and Patrick Sharp as their top three centres. Tuomo Ruutu could also be a centre, and Bell is, according to the Daily Herald, believed to be one veteran they are trying to trade. _- Chicago Daily Herald_

*>* According to a knowledgeable source, the possibility of free agent winger Brendan Shanahan signing with the Bruins is now dead. Reportedly, St. Louis and Detroit are in the running for the 37-year-old's services. _- Boston Herald_

*>* The Red Wings got the results of free-agent goalie Ed Belfour's physical Thursday. And they liked what they saw. General manager Ken Holland said the tests showed Belfour's rehabilitation from back surgery in April has been successful. Belfour could be signed in the next couple of days _- Detroit News_

*>* Mark Recchi's agent Rick Curran said Thursday that he had spoken with general manager Ray Shero about a possible return to Pittsburgh _- Tribune Review_


----------



## Agamon

Assuming my French isn't too rusty, RDS is reporting that Boston offered Shanny $9.8 mil for 2 years and Montreal have offered $8 mil for 2 years.  If it's true he turned his hometown Boston down for almost a mil more per year, I can't see him signing with Montreal where the taxes are higher (but then Shanny doesn't like Dave Lewis, apparently).  Detroit and LA are also after him.


----------



## Agamon

Chicago wants to trade Bell?  Cool, hopefully the Habs go after him.


----------



## Knightfall

*Class Act!*

*Staios to Oilers fans: Team will be fine*
*Canadian Press*
_7/7/2006 1:41:17 PM_

*Edmonton Oilers defenceman Steve Staios took a break from a family vacation in B.C. and played the part of Dr. Phil.*

Yes, his team has lost some key players over the last week, but his message to Oilers fans?

"I would just tell them to keep the faith," Staios said. "There's no reason to believe that the Oilers organization won't field a competitive team and bring in the players that we need to be successful. Even when you lose players like we have, I've come to have faith in this organization in all the years I've been here.

"And that's the feeling most of us players have. Keep the faith."

Oilers GM Kevin Lowe has begun the repair job, signing Olympic gold medallist Daniel Tjarnqvist on Thursday to a $1.625-million US, one-year deal. He's an underrated player and a nice pickup.

"He's a good puck mover," agreed Staios.

But the losses still sting. Superstar defenceman Chris Pronger forced his way to Anaheim with a trade request. Top-four defenceman Jaroslav Spacek signed with Buffalo even though he could have got the same $10-million, three-year deal with the Oilers. Free-agent centre Michael Peca won't return. Even tough guy Georges Laraque bolted to Phoenix.

"We're obviously going to have a totally different look next year," said Staios, a Hamilton native who turns 33 at the end of the month. "But you just have to have confidence in the organization that they're going to bring in the right players and help us contend again."

Oilers fans have railed against Pronger, especially.

"I'll never comment on someone's personal life," said Staios, choosing his words carefully. "When someone puts their family ahead of the game, that's something I'm never going to criticize because that's their decision.

"It's personal and private. But at the same time, as a teammate, the disappointing thing to deal with is that you figure if we keep the core around with Prongs at the back, we could do what we did last season year in and year out.

"You can't replace him. I think he's the best player in the world."

Then Staios catches himself.

"But again, and I want to stress this, I can't say anything negative about someone who's making decisions with their family in mind."

The biggest return in the Pronger deal was 22-year-old winger Joffrey Lupul, a 28-goal scorer in his second NHL season, not to mention scoring another nine goals in 16 playoff games.

Staios faced him in the Western Conference final and came away impressed.

"I know that he's a guy that we had to pay special attention to in the playoffs," said Staios. "And already to be that kind of guy at his age, you know he's going to be a pretty special player. When a young guy can raise his level in the playoffs, that's a pretty good sign as well.

"I think he's going to be great. Being a local guy, with all the attention, I think it's going to make him even a better player."

In Spacek, meanwhile, Staios lost his defence partner, and he didn't see that coming.

"No, I didn't," said Staios. "I had a nice talk with him during the playoffs, we had a couple of discussions about what he would do. He asked me about my deal (Staios has one year left at $1.615 million). We were a good pair in the playoffs and seemed to raise our level as the games got more important and I think he was feeling good about that, and maybe the prospect of us playing together again next season.

"But I haven't talked to him since he signed in Buffalo. It's a little disappointing because I thought we were good together."

Staios isn't worried, meanwhile, the all the losses will hurt the team's character.

"We've always had strong leadership in that room ever since I've been there," Staios said. "Jason Smith is our captain and he does an exceptional job of leadership on our team. So before Prongs and Peca came in we already had great leadership on our team, guys that can step up in that regard.

"So I don't think that will be a problem moving forward. I'm not concerned."


----------



## Knightfall

*Free agent Legace waiting for suitors*
*Canadian Press*
_7/7/2006 3:11:12 PM_

*The question to Manny Legace seemed innocent enough. Where will he sign?*

"Good question, I have no idea," Legace said Friday. "No calls, nothing at this point."

The unrestricted free-agent goaltender hasn't got a sniff since the free-agent market opened last Saturday. And he's stunned.

"It's just mind-boggling," he said from Detroit. "I thought for sure there'd be interest from somebody after the year I had. But nothing. I don't know what to think. And I don't know what teams are thinking."

Legace's agent, Ed Ratushny, has picked up the phone from his end to get things going.

"We have started preliminary discussions with two teams," he said from Ottawa. "But what I find surprising was the bidding for Martin Gerber as compared to Manny."

Gerber signed an $11.1-million US, three-year deal with the Ottawa Senators, who outbid Legace's old team the Red Wings for the Swiss goalie's services.

As Ratushny points out, Gerber's 2.78 goals-against average and .906 save percentage with Carolina last season trailed Legace's 2.19 GAA (third in the NHL) and .915 save percentage.

It appears Legace is paying the price for a so-so performance in the first round of the playoffs when the top-seeded Red Wings where bounced out by Edmonton in six game.

Still, this is a guy who was fifth among NHL goalies last season with 37 wins and placed fifth in voting for the Vezina Trophy as the league's top netminder _ an award voted on by NHL GMs.

"I thought I had a great year to be honest with you," said the 33-year-old Legace, who earned $1.16 million last season. "I thought I'd get some interest but nothing, no one has called.

"To be honest, I don't know what's going to happen."

He knows all the starters' jobs are gone so he's realistic about his next assignment.

"I'm willing to do anything on any team," he said. "Ideally I'd like to go to a team where at least I'd have a chance to compete for the No. 1 job. That's all I'm probably looking for now, a chance to compete."

The most obvious teams that could use his services are Florida, where young Alex Auld might need a push, and St. Louis, where the same scenario presents itself with sophomore Curtis Sanford.

"I'd be nice to go to St. Louis, it would be very nice," said Legace. "They're making some great moves, there's new ownership. And I know (president) John Davidson very well. He's always spoken well of me. I'd love to go play for him."

Legace still lives in Detroit, where he met his wife, and wishes he'd come back for a seventh season with the Red Wings. But GM Ken Holland phoned him in early June and told him the Wings were going to look for a different starter.

"It was a shocking phone call," recalls Legace. "I thought we could work something out. It was just disappointing. That was tough because I loved playing in Detroit, it was awesome. That was the best owner I've ever played for, a great organization.

"But they were very classy about it, they didn't throw me out like an old newspaper. We talked and they made me understand they wanted to go in another direction."

He's looked on with interest as the Wings continue to look for his replacement.

"I think they were really going after Gerber," Legace said. "(Wings coach) Mike Babcock wanted one of his old goalies there and that's understandable, coaches want their own guys. It's unfortunate they didn't get him.

"I think now they're looking at probably (Ed) Belfour or bring back Dom (Hasek). That's what I foresee for them."

Legace is 114-43-18 in 197 career regular-season games with a 2.21 GAA and .917 save percentage.

He's 4-6-0 with a 2.54 GAA and .888 save percentage in 11 career NHL playoff games.


----------



## Knightfall

*Sabres in for an expensive offseason*
*Associated Press*
_7/7/2006 3:57:16 PM_

*BUFFALO, N.Y. (AP) - Darcy Regier wasn't kidding when he predicted the Buffalo Sabres' payroll would rise this off-season.*

One week into free agency, the Sabres general manager has already spent a little over $5.8 million US from next season's budget to re-sign Teppo Numminen and add Jaroslav Spacek.

The total committed to both defencemen for next year - Numminen will make $2.6 million and Spacek $3.225 million as part of a $10-million, three-year deal - is $2 million short of what the team paid its top six blue-liners last season. And it also represents almost a fifth of Buffalo's $29-million payroll in 2005-06.

That overall payroll is almost certain to rise because the Sabres have a busy summer ahead, with only five regulars currently under contract and 12 players who opted this week for salary arbitration.

The good news is that the players choosing arbitration will have their contracts settled for next season, eliminating the chance of contract disputes. On the downside, it's uncertain how much of a raise each will receive.

And that's why Regier, on several occasions in the past few weeks, said he was budgeting for an increase to keep intact the core of a team that is coming off a strong season.

Buffalo won a franchise record 52 games and had its playoff run end with a Game 7 loss in the Eastern Conference final to eventual Stanley Cup champion Carolina.

"I have a sense that it's going to move up a few million dollars," Regier said recently, referring to his budget. "Whether it's four or five or six, I don't have an exact number."

The group of Sabres players heading for arbitration - the hearings are scheduled to run from July 20 to Aug. 4 - includes co-captain Daniel Briere and Maxim Afinogenov, who's coming off a career year after leading the team with 73 points (22 goals, 51 assists) last season.

The group also includes Brian Campbell, who is also coming off a career year in which he led Buffalo's defencemen with 44 points (12 goals, 32 assists), and Henrik Tallinder, who emerged as a top-four blue-liner.

Although it's difficult to judge what raises the players will receive, it's evident that Afinogenov, who made a little over $1 million last year, Campbell ($459,900) and Tallinder ($591,800) are in for significant increases based on their contributions last season.

Buffalo can continue negotiating with players prior to their arbitration hearings, although, any new deals struck would include pay raises.

Arbitration awards in the recent past have ranged from modest to significant. Former Washington defenceman Brendan Witt was awarded a $500,000 raise in August 2004 while forward Milan Hejduk had his salary jump from $3.2 million to $5.7 million.

Buffalo had two arbitration cases in 2004, with Briere receiving a $950,000 raise and goaltender Martin Biron's salary boosted by $600,000. Those increases were negated by an across-the-board 24 per cent pay-cut following the lockout that wiped the 2004-05 season.

But salaries are back on the rise, especially with the NHL's cap increasing to $44 million from $39 million last season.

This off-season, the Sabres have saved themselves nearly $3 million with the loss of two free agents, defenceman Jay McKee, who signed with St. Louis, and forward Mike Grier, now with San Jose.

Buffalo could add to those savings by seeking to trade Biron, whose qualifying offer is $2.128 million, a number deemed too expensive for a backup after he lost the starter's job to Ryan Miller. But not all of Biron's salary would be saved because the Sabres would still have to secure Biron's replacement through a trade or free agency.

The Sabres are also negotiating a long-term contract with Miller, who will command a significant raise after making a mere $501,600. Miller had a stellar year in which he went 30-14-3 in the regular season and 11-7 in the playoffs.


----------



## Knightfall

*Maple Leafs sign Ondrus to two-year deal*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/7/2006 4:16:16 PM_

*The Toronto Maple Leafs announced Friday that the club has signed restricted free agent forward Ben Ondrus to a two-year contract.*

Terms of the contract were not disclosed.

Ondrus, 24, made his NHL debut for the Maple Leafs in the 2005-06 season by playing in 22 games.

The native of Sherwood Park, Alberta played 53 games for the Marlies, collecting 29 points (12 goals, 17 assists) with 104 penalty minutes.

He played in two preseason games in 2005 for the Maple Leafs scoring one goal and adding four penalty minutes.

Ondrus signed with the Maple Leafs as an unrestricted free agent May 27, 2004.


----------



## Knightfall

Sportsnet.ca's Free Agent Tracker lists that the LA Kings have re-signed RFA defenceman Mike Weaver to a one-year contract. - KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*Quiet day, today, so here is some other NHL news...*

*Flyers' Forsberg begins rehab on ankles*
*Associated Press*
_7/7/2006 6:41:08 PM_

*PHILADELPHIA (AP) - Peter Forsberg has begun rehabbing his surgically repaired right ankle, seven weeks after the first of two planned ankle operations.*

The Philadelphia Flyers centre started his rehabilitation on Thursday. In mid-May, Forsberg had torn ligaments repaired and several bones realigned in his right ankle during a three-hour operation.

He will have the same procedure on his left ankle when the right one heals, and is expected to be sidelined until about January.

"Everything feels good," Forsberg said. "Everything is going as planned and it's good to be back working out.

"Everything has been positive, but it's hard to say if it's going any quicker than we thought. It is just the beginning of rehab. But everything went well with the surgery."

Flyers head trainer Jim McCrossin said Forsberg experienced some muscle soreness after his first workouts, but that was to be expected. He said Forsberg has some swelling in his right ankle and that they are working on his range of motion.

"Well, the discomfort comes with the territory," Forsberg said. "There's a lot of things that were done to the foot and it is going to take a while to heal up."

Forsberg is scheduled to see Dr. Robert Anderson, who operated on the ankle, in Charlotte, N.C., on Tuesday.

"He looked at the X-rays and everything looks good, nothing negative," Forsberg said. "I think we are at the stage where we are supposed to be, so we will see how it goes."

Forsberg has had ankle problems for about seven years. The Flyers have said that the surgery should make him less prone to groin and abdominal strains. Most of the 22 games he missed last season were from groin-related injuries.

McCrossin said Forsberg will continue his workouts until he's back in the lineup, and that he won't be returning to his native Sweden.


----------



## Agamon

So that's why Buffalo over-achieved last season: everyone was playing for a new contract.  Huh, I wouldn't have picked them for 14th in the East if I had known that.   

(I should be quiet, the Habs are going to have a Sabres-like team next season...)


----------



## Welverin

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> Baumgartner is one of the most underrated D Men in the game.
> 
> Last year (Something like his second or third), on a team with Jovanovski, Ohlund, Salo and Allen; Bomber led the team's defensemen in both points (34) and +/- (+11).
> 
> Philidelphia got a quality guy there.




Ah, cool. Wish they had kept Johnson around, they need all the help back there they can get.



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> I couldn't figure this out either.




WEll it's simple really, Bob Clarke cloned himself, got plastic surgery to change his appearance and became the Canucks GM. Simple really.



			
				Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> *Flyers' Forsberg begins rehab on ankles*
> *Associated Press*
> _7/7/2006 6:41:08 PM_
> 
> *PHILADELPHIA (AP) - Peter Forsberg has begun rehabbing his surgically repaired right ankle, seven weeks after the first of two planned ankle operations.*




Makes me wonder about Primeau. Of course these two things explain the signings of the two centers.


----------



## Knightfall

*Shanahan, Peca among remaining FAs*
*Canadian Press*
_7/8/2006 9:04:12 AM_

*And on the seventh day, the NHL finally rested.*

Close to 100 free agents have been signed since the market opened last Saturday, the six-day flurry giving way to some peace and quiet as NHL teams regroup.

But while there weren't any signings of magnitude Friday, some intriguing names remained available, including Danny Markov, one of the top defencemen still left after a massive run on blue-liners this week.

Markov most likely won't be returning to Nashville after putting up 11 assists, 62 penalty minutes and a plus-9 rating with the Predators last season while earning $2.35 million US.

"We've had a lot of interesting discussions, it's been all over the map in terms of talking to different teams," Markov's agent Jay Grossman said Friday. "We're sorting the situation out, we've talked to a lot teams but the fit has to be right for him."

While Grossman would not say which teams were involved, it's believed Edmonton, Vancouver, Detroit and Florida are among the teams that have inquired about Markov.

Meanwhile, there remains some interesting free-agent forwards on the market as well.

Veteran winger Brendan Shanahan, who had 40 goals last season with the Red Wings, has narrowed down his options to two teams, Detroit and another unnamed team, a source said Friday. Boston and St. Louis are no longer in the running. Shanahan, 37, will mull it over this weekend and likely make a decision early next week.

Winger Anson Carter is the second-most prolific scorer left among the unrestricted free agents. The 32-year-old Toronto native scored a career-high 33 goals for Vancouver last season while earning $1 million, a big-time bargain for the Canucks. There's been talk with Toronto, Los Angeles, Pittsburgh and Detroit.

He'd be a nice fit playing right wing with either Sidney Crosby or Evgeni Malkin in Pittsburgh, as well as a much-needed boost to centre Mats Sundin in Toronto. He was perfect with the Sedin twins last season in Vancouver, but the Canucks can't give him more than $2 million because of salary cap issues. He's looking for something closer to $3 million.

Two-time Selke Trophy winner Michael Peca is garnering interest from several teams, chief among them the Maple Leafs. But like the Canucks, Toronto is hampered by cap issues. There might still be a fit because the 32-year-old Peca is intrigued by the idea of playing for his hometown team.

Winger Sergei Samsonov, who like Peca helped the Oilers in their Cup run, remains available. The 27-year-old 23 goals and 30 assists in 74 games with Boston and Edmonton last season. The Oilers would like to bring him back.

Forward Jan Bulis had a career-high 20 goals last season but the Montreal Canadiens won't bring back the 28-year-old Czech Olympian. His agent Jiri Crha said Friday that a deal was close at hand with another team.

"There are a few teams that want to sign him," said Crha. "I think something will happen very soon."

One name also not to forget is former Pittsburgh forward Aleksey Morozov, 29, who has spent the last two years lightning the lamp in Russia but might be willing to come back for the right price. He's also an unrestricted free agent.


----------



## Knightfall

*Wild sign defenceman Burns*
*TSN.ca Staff with files*
_7/8/2006 9:37:24 AM_

*The Minnesota Wild have signed forward-turned-defenceman Brent Burns to a two-year, $1.65 million US contract, according to the St. Paul Pioneer Press.*

Burns, 21, the team's 2003 first-round draft pick, is entering his third NHL season.

He had four goals and 12 assists in 72 games last season and has five goals and 17 assists in 108 career games.


----------



## Knightfall

*Take a Pill, Jose!*

*Theodore seeks apology from TV station*
*Canadian Press*
_7/8/2006 2:55:19 PM_

*MONTREAL (CP) - Former Montreal Canadiens goalie Jose Theodore and his girlfriend have demanded a retraction from French television station TQS over a story the network aired reporting the couple had separated.*

Theodore and Stephanie Cloutier are also seeking an on-air apology, saying the June 20 report by Marie-Christine Proulx was "false and deceitful," their lawyer said in a news release.

Proulx reported on the current-affairs program Le Grand Journal that Theodore had moved out of the couple's Montreal home.

"Mrs. Proulx's report was blunt and presented the situation as fact as if it was verified," the statement said.

"The report was totally false and unfounded."

The lawyer said the report failed to respect minimal journalistic practices, and had consequences for their lives, privacy, reputation and dignity.

"The couple wants that their private life isn't the object of sensational stories."

Theodore made headlines on June 19, after he was photographed partying with American hotel heiress Paris Hilton in Toronto.

Witnesses said Hilton, 25, hit it off with the 29-year-old Colorado Avalanche goalie.

Cloutier and Theodore have a three-month-old daughter together.

The couple was recently seen together shopping in Colorado, the Journal de Montreal reported Friday.


----------



## Knightfall

*Ice Chips for Saturday, July 9*

*>* Ed Belfour has made it clear Detroit is where he'd like to end up. His agent, Ron Salcer, reiterated that Friday, saying the Wings are the veteran free-agent goaltender's No. 1 choice. Wings general manager Ken Holland told Salcer on Friday he'll let him know Monday whether he's prepared to make Belfour a contract offer. _- Detroit News_

*>* Brendan Shanahan is believed seeking a two-year deal at $5 million a season. Various newspapers differ on which teams are still in the hunt for him and which teams are not, with the Montreal Canadiens, Boston Bruins, New York Rangers, Los Angeles Kings and Detroit Red Wings all in the mix. _- Montreal Gazette_

*>* Senators GM John Muckler continues to shop Martin Havlat, but his insistence on a one-year deal is hampering attempts to move him. _- Ottawa Citizen_

*>* Rangers assistant GM Don Maloney claims his team is still considering 'moderately priced veterans' who can fit well into the team's roster. He said the club is in contact with the agents for Petr Sykora and Martin Rucinsky and would like to re-sign them for the right price. _- Star Ledger_

*>* Dallas Stars GM Doug Armstrong "is likely done with major signings in free agency." Armstrong reportedly wants to start the season with a $40 million payroll to provide flexibility for trades. _- Fort Worth Star Telegram_


----------



## Knightfall

*Islanders bolster blueline with Poti*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/8/2006 3:23:32 PM_

*The New York Islanders have signed veteran defenceman Tom Poti to a one-year contract.*

Last season with the Rangers, the 6-3, 210-pound Poti played 73 games and registered three goals and 20 assists for 23 points.

Poti ranked first on the Rangers with 123 blocked shots and first among all team defencemen with 122 shots on goal.

"Tom Poti is a perfect fit for us," said Islanders Vice President and general manager Neil Smith.

"I spoke with him several times over the last week and I was really impressed by Tom's desire to become an Islander. He knew we had a need for a skilled defenseman and he really wanted to be a part of our team. (Islanders scout) Ken Morrow felt strongly that, at age 29, Tom was just entering his prime after some good years with the Oilers and Rangers. We are very excited that we were able to agree on a one-year deal and hope Tom will be part of our defense for years to come."

Poti was originally selected by Edmonton in the third round of the 1996 NHL Entry Draft.

After four seasons in Edmonton he was traded on March 19, 2002 along with Rem Murray to the Rangers for now-Islander Michael York and a fourth round draft pick.

He had his best NHL season in his first season in New York. In 2002-03, Poti established career highs with 37 assists and a team-leading 48 points.


----------



## Knightfall

*Report: Shanahan agrees to join Rangers*
*TSN.ca Staff with NY Post files*
_7/9/2006 8:55:44 AM_

*The New York Post reports that forward Brendan Shanahan has agreed to a one-year contract with the New York Rangers.*

The Post adds that the 37-year-old veteran took the deal - worth about $4 million for next season - after turning down more lucrative offers from both the Detroit Red Wings and Montreal Canadiens.

Shanahan reportedly informed Canadiens GM Bob Gainey Saturday he was rejecting his team's bid to sign him.

Shanahan had 40 goals and 81 points last season and earned $2.28 million US.

The 18-year NHLer played for nine seasons in Detroit, helping lead the team capture three Stanley Cups.

In 1,350 career games with the Red Wings, Hartford Whalers, St. Louis Blues and New Jersey Devils, he has 598 goals and 1,232 points.


----------



## Knightfall

*Canadiens sign Higgins to one-year deal*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/9/2006 11:59:13 AM_

*The Montreal Canadiens have locked up one of their key young players for next season, as forward Chris Higgins has agreed to a one-year contract with the team.*

Higgins, 23, will earn $673,000 in 2006-07.

He was one of the team's most consistent scorers in the second half of last season, and scored 23 goals and 38 points in 80 games.

The Yale University star was drafted 14th overall by the Canadiens in 2002.


----------



## Knightfall

*More Habs News from TSN.ca's Ice Chips*

"The Montreal Canadiens are reportedly not interested in bringing back former enforcer Donald Brashear, who apparently contacted GM Bob Gainey to inform him he was interested in playing for Montreal." *- La Presse*


----------



## Agamon

Shanny: Boo!
Higgy: Yay!
Brashear: WTF? I'd rather have Domi.  And I don't want Domi.


----------



## Knightfall

*Sens deal Havlat and Smolinski to Chicago*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/9/2006 9:40:19 PM_

*The Ottawa Senators have traded Martin Havlat and Bryan Smolinski to the Chicago Blackhawks in a three-way deal also involving the San Jose Sharks.*

Chicago sent Mark Bell to the San Jose Sharks in exchange for Tom Priessing and Josh Hennessy, who the Blackhawks added to a package to land Havlat and Smolinski.

Along with Preissing and Hennessy, the Blackhawks sent prospect Michal Barinka and a 2008 second-round draft pick to Ottawa in exchange for Havlat and Smolinski.

Havlat, a restricted free agent who has been insisting on signing a one-year deal so he can test the unrestricted free agent market next summer, missed 58 games last season following shoulder surgery.  However, he recorded 16 points in 18 regular season games before a superb playoff performance in which he tallied 13 points in 10 games, making him a hot commodity this summer.

The 25 year-old Czech winger has accumulated 235 points in 298 career games, all with the Senators.

Smolinski, 34, scored 48 points and had a plus-8 rating in 81 games last season.  A versatile performer, Smolinski has 582 points in 910 career games with Ottawa, Los Angeles, New York Islanders, Detroit, Pittsburgh and Boston.  Smolinski was originally a first-round pick of the Bruins in 1990.

Bell, 25, had a career-best 25 goals and 48 points in 82 games with the Blackhawks in 2005-2006.  The 6-foot-4, 205-pound winger also plays a physical game, having registered more than 100 penalty minutes in each of his four full NHL seasons.

Preissing, 27, is an offensive defenceman who enjoyed a very productive 2005-2006 season, scoring 43 points and registering a plus-17 rating for the Sharks.  Signed out of Colorado College in 2003, Preissing has 62 points in 143 career NHL games and is set to make $600,000 this year.

Hennessey is a 21 year-old prospect that the Sharks selected in the second round of the 2003 draft.  He scored 63 points in 80 games with Cleveland of the American Hockey League last season, his first year as a pro.

Barinka, 22, was a second-round pick in 2003 and played 25 games with the Blackhawks last season, recording one assist and a minus-7 rating.  The Czech-born defender has good size, at 6-foot-3 and 217 pounds, and produced 12 points in 54 games with Norfolk of the American Hockey League.


----------



## Agamon

Hmmm, this is like the Bertuzzi/Luongo trade.  Good for Ottawa if Havlat signs 1 year, good for Chicago if he goes long term.  But San Jose won no matter what, getting Mark Bell.  Argh.  He'd have looked good in Montreal.


----------



## Knightfall

Agamon said:
			
		

> Hmmm, this is like the Bertuzzi/Luongo trade.  Good for Ottawa if Havlat signs 1 year, good for Chicago if he goes long term.  But San Jose won no matter what, getting Mark Bell.  Argh.  He'd have looked good in Montreal.



Havlat did, indeed, sign a three-year deal with the Hawks, worth $18 million US.


----------



## Knightfall

*Report: Canucks ink free agent Chouinard*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/10/2006 9:04:11 AM_

*The Vancouver Sun reports that the Canucks will announce early this week they have signed free agent centre Marc Chouinard to a two-year, $2 million US contract.*

Chouinard, 29, played the past two seasons with the Minnesota Wild.

In 74 games last season, he scored 14 goals and 30 points and finished seventh in team scoring.

In five NHL seasons with the Wild and Anaheim Ducks, Chouinard has 35 goals and 74 points in 278 games.


----------



## Knightfall

Agamon said:
			
		

> For those that can't read Russian, Montreal has signed hot forward prospect Mikhail Grabovsky.  Is good, comrade!



And here's TSN.ca's article on this signing, plus a couple of other prospects.

*Habs sign Aubin, D'Agostini, Grabovski*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/10/2006 10:03:35 AM_

*The Montreal Canadiens announced Monday the signing of forward prospects Mathieu Aubin, Matt D'Agostini and Mikhail Grabovski.*

Aubin and D'Agostini signed three-year deals, while Grabovski signed a two-year contract. Financial terms of the deals were not disclosed.

Aubin, 19, completed the 2005-06 season with 103 points (47 goals, 56 assists) and 63 penalty minutes in 70 games with the Lewiston MAINEiacs, of the Quebec Major Junior Hockey League.

In three-plus seasons in the QMJHL, the 6-foot-2, 190-pound center has recorded 190 points, including 85 goals, and 121 penalty minutes in 188 games. Aubin has also played in 21 career playoff games, collecting seven goals and 11 assists as well as 12 penalty minutes. Aubin was the Canadiens' fourth pick (fifth round), 130th overall, in 2005.

D'Agostini, 19, completed the 2005-06 season with 79 points (25 goals, 54 assists) and 81 penalty minutes in 66 games with the Guelph Storm of the Ontario Hockey League. In two complete seasons in the OHL, he scored 125 points, including 49 goals, and 110 penalty minutes in 125 games.

Grabovski, 22, completed the 2005-06 season with 28 points (10 goals, 18 assists) and 28 penalty minutes in 48 games with Moscow Dynamo of the Russian Elite League. The previous season, he collected 36 points, including 16 goals, in 60 games with the Nizhnekamsk Neftekhimik of the Russian League. A native of Potsdam, East Germany, Grabovski was the Canadiens' fourth pick (fifth round), 150th overall, in 2004.


----------



## Knightfall

*From TSN.ca!*

*Ice Chips*
_Monday, July 10_

*>* The Brendan Shanahan signing means Petr Sykora won't be back witht he Rangers, but Martin Rucinsky is expected to be re-signed to a one-year deal. _- NY Post, NY Daily News_

*>* The Blueshirts are considering bringing back former New York Rangers blueliner Brian Leetch. _- Toronto Sun_

*>* The Red Wings have cap room to bring in a possible replacement for Brendan Shanahan, with $13 million to spend. Wings GM Ken Holland also says he'll make a decision soon regarding his goaltending, where it's believed he may make a contract offer to Ed Belfour. Holland also suggested Dominik Hasek is in the mix. _- Detroit News_

*>* Predators GM David Poile is likely finished making forays into the UFA market, but with his depth at forward could explore a trade. _- The Tennessean_

*>* Rangers defenceman Sandis Ozolinsh underwent successful knee surgery in Colorado. GM Glen Sather expects Ozolinsh to be on the ice for training camp in September. _- NY Post_


----------



## Knightfall

*Oilers News!*

*Oilers obtain Jan Hejda from Buffalo*
*Edmonton Oilers Press Release*
_Jul. 10, 2006 at 11:07 AM MDT_

*The Edmonton Oilers have traded their 7th round pick in the 2007 NHL Entry Draft to the Buffalo Sabres in exchange for the rights to defenceman Jan Hejda.*

Hejda, a 6’3”, 209-pound native of Prague, Czech Republic, was the Sabres’ fourth choice, 106th overall, in the 2003 NHL Entry Draft.

The 28-year-old defenceman has played his entire career to date in Europe with teams in both the Czech Extraleague and the Russian Superliga. Hejda spent the 2005-06 season in Russia with Mytishi Khimik, where he was teammates with former Oilers Ales Pisa and Valeri Zelepukin. He scored 3-12-15 in 50 games with 56 penalty minutes and added 2-3-5 with 24 PIM in nine playoff contests during his third season in the Russian Superliga.

A veteran of four world championship tournaments, Hejda has been a member of the Czech Republic national team from 2003 to 2006. He was a member of the gold medal winning team at the 2005 IIHF World Championship and helped his country win the silver medal at the 2006 tournament in Riga, Latvia.

Prior to the 2005-06 season, Hejda played two seasons with CSKA Moscow in 2003-04 and 2004-05. A six-year veteran of the Czech Extraleague, he made his debut with Slavia Praha HC as a 19-year-old in 1997-98. The 2002-03 season saw him help Slavia Praha win the Extraleague championship as he led all defencemen in playoff scoring with 5-8-13 in 17 games. Hejda scored 21-36-57 with 275 PIM in 243 career games in the Czech Extraleague.

Hejda has scored 27-64-91 with 416 PIM in 413 games during his nine seasons in Europe and has added 11-12-23 with 62 PIM in 46 playoff games.


----------



## Knightfall

*More Oiler News!*

*Dvorak wants to stay in Edmonton*
*Oiler News*
_Jul. 9, 2006 at 9:03 PM MDT_

*Radek Dvorak never said he wanted to leave the Edmonton Oilers.*

In a wide-ranging interview with the official Czech hockey federation site, hokej.cz, Dvorak said:

“I’m doing everything to make sure I have a good year, similar to my previous successful seasons. I talked to Edmonton’s management and they told me they were interested in me. I am thinking of other offers, too. I hear from (a journalist) that my agent Rich Winter told the Edmonton Journal that I do not want to play for Edmonton. I don’t know why he said it and he’ll have to explain it to me.

“Obviously, it must be a part of his negotiating strategy. I’ve never said anything like this, I love Edmonton, and I would never say anything bad about a team where I’d worked. The truth is Oilers coaches weren’t giving me as much space as they had before (my injuries). If I stay, I would like to play as much as I had before.”

Dvorak said the recently finished season ended up being extremely disappointing. He was part of a team that made it into the Stanley Cup finals, just as he had 10 years ago, as a Florida Panthers rookie, but in both cases, the team couldn’t overcome the last hurdle, in the Oilers’ case, Game 7.

Besides, personally, Dvorak had a season from hell. He dressed for 64 regular season games and registered what he termed “a miserable 28 points (8 g + 20 a)”, adding two more assists in the 16 playoff games he appeared in.

Speaking of the Oilers regular season, Dvorak wondered: “We took off just fine, and then we had a seven-game losing skid, and that had a negative impact on the entire team. Then, just like that, we won four times on away ice, and I even scored points in four consecutive games, and things changed.”

But then, bad luck got to him: “A day before going on a road trip to New York and cities around, I had a groin injury. Somehow I went into the boards, and had to leave the ice in pain. So, I stayed back home, and after five days, I flew to join the team. In the first period in New Jersey, I made one wrong move, and I tore it completely. I couldn’t play for the next two months, and that must have shown in the level of my play when I got back.”

This injury led to one more disappointment: Dvorak had a spot on the Czech national team roster for the Torino Olympics, and that spot went to a healthy player (in his case, New Jersey’s Patrik Elias). Alois Hadamczik, the Czech coach, met in Edmonton with Dvorak (as well as Ales Hemsky and, what a weird situation, with then-Chicago Blackhawks’ Jaroslav Spacek) during a tour of NHL teams, and he liked what he saw of all three. “I did regret it,” said Dvorak, “but I watched the games and talked on the phone with Ales Hemsky.” Besides, he got a few more days to heal.

Dvorak was surprised that it took the Oilers last-minute heroics by Hemsky to make the playoffs. “We had a high-quality team. We got Michael Peca and Chris Pronger in the summer, Shawn Horcoff was playing well, we added Jaroslav Spacek during the season, young Hemsky was playing like a man obsessed. We shouldn’t have had such problems we eventually had with this kind of team. Then again, ours was the toughest division in the entire NHL. I mean, Vancouver, Calgary, Minnesota and Colorado, and we had to play each of them eight times, and that’s a tough way to earn points. Besides, thanks to the new rules, the league became more balanced.”

And then they made it.

“We had a great series against Detroit. Next round, San Jose led 2-0, and yet, we managed to turn it around. We eliminated Anaheim in the semifinals 4-1, but frankly, with the exception of one game, they were better. They had more chances. Dwayne Roloson was our hero. And the finals against Carolina? I think we lost it in Game 1. We led 3-0 and ended up losing 5-4!

“Had this not happened, we would have had home ice advantage for the deciding game. We believed in ourselves on their ice in Game 7, too, but they jumped at us from the get-go, scored twice, and that made it too tough. We did manage to cut into their lead, we were all over them in the last period, but it wasn’t enough.

“I hope I’ll earn another chance earlier than 10 years from now. I’d be almost 40 then, and I don’t think I’d still be in the NHL then.”

Dvorak missed a third of his team’s playoff run, too: a knee injury took care of that.

“They gave me a special orthesis for my knee. I had to wear neoprene shorts and a special neoprene belt for my groin. It took some time to get used to it, the blood wasn’t circulating there as it should have, it just didn’t feel good. When I was changing in the dressing room, the guys had fun, laughing and saying I looked like a robot. I still feel pain in the groin, but I saw Dr. Pavel Kolar (a noted Czech sports medicine guru, considered one of the best on the continent by many), and he told me it’s getting better. The knee looks better, too. Still, I can only do rehab for another month.”

Before jumping into the full on-and-off-ice practice regimen with buddy Vaclav Prospal, Dvorak plans a few golfing days in Mallorca with Spacek and Jan Hlavac. By the time he returns to practice ice in the Czech Republic, he hopes to know where he’s going to play next season: as of July 1, he’s completely free.

But, as he had said:

“I talked to Edmonton’s management and they told me they were interested in me. ... (and) I love Edmonton.


----------



## Agamon

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Havlat did, indeed, sign a three-year deal with the Hawks, worth $18 million US.




Well, then, as much as I like the Sens, that's a good thing for my Habs.


----------



## Knightfall

*Red Wings sign Cleary to two-year deal*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/10/2006 1:59:10 PM_

*The Detroit Red Wings announced Monday that the team has re-signed forward Dan Cleary to a $1.325-million, two-year contract.*

"Dan's a gritty player and we value what he brings to the team," said General Manager Ken Holland. "I'm glad he will be in a Red Wings jersey for the next two seasons."

Cleary, 27, played 77 games and posted 15 points in 2005-06 with the Red Wings.

Cleary was originally signed as a free agent by Detroit on October 4, 2005. Prior to joining Detroit last season, the eight-year veteran made stops in Chicago, Edmonton and Phoenix.

He has skated in 406 NHL games and collected 127 points.


----------



## Knightfall

*Sharks sign veteran defenceman Traverse*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/10/2006 2:38:52 PM_

*The San Jose Sharks announced Monday the signing of free agent defenceman Patrick Traverse and free agent forward Matthieu Darche to a standard player contract.*

Financial terms of the deals were not disclosed.

Traverse spent the majority of the 2005-06 season with the Iowa Stars of the American Hockey League where he totaled 24 points (3-21+24) in 40 games.

He also appeared in one game with the Dallas Stars without recording a point or penalty minute.

Traverse has recorded 65 points points and 113 penalty minutes in 279 career NHL regular season games with Ottawa, Anaheim, Boston, Montreal and Dallas.

Darche spent the 2005-06 season with Duisburg of the German Elite League totaling 25 points (12-13=25) in 52 regular season games. His 12 goals were tied for the second most overall on the team and his 88 PIM's were the second most among forwards.


----------



## Knightfall

*What the hell is going on in NJ?*

*Devils sign White to six-year, $18M deal*
*Canadian Press*
_7/10/2006 2:22:21 PM_

*The New Jersey Devils re-signed veteran defenceman Colin White to an $18-million, six-year deal and signed unrestricted free-agent winger Mike Rupp to a $450,000, one-year deal.*

The 28-year-old White, who has spent all six of his NHL seasons with the Devils, had three goals, 14 assists and 91 penalty minutes in 73 games last season.

Rupp, who spent last season with Phoenix, played for the Devils for parts of the 2002-2003 and 2003-2004 seasons, scoring the Cup-winning goal in '03 against Anaheim, before he was traded to Phoenix in March 2004.


----------



## Knightfall

The New Jersey Devils' payroll for 2006-07 currently stands at $43,930,000 US.


----------



## Knightfall

*Signing frenzy heating up, today...*

*Chistov returns to Ducks with two-year deal*
*TSN.ca Staff with CP files*
_7/10/2006 2:59:50 PM_

*The Anaheim Ducks have re-signed winger Stanislav Chistov to a two-year contract.*

The deal will reportedly pay Chistov approximately $800,000 each of the next two seasons.

The 23-year-old played with Anaheim in 2002-03 but spent last season in Russia, 11 goals and 21 assists in 47 games with Metallurg Magnitogorsk.

Chistov produced 12 goals and 30 points in 79 games in 2002-03, then added four goals and two assists in 21 playoff games. He struggled the following season, managing only two goals and 18 points in 56 games before winding up with Cincinnati of the AHL.


----------



## Knightfall

*Blackhawks re-sign Sharp to two-year deal*
*Sports Ticker*
_7/10/2006 3:05:24 PM_

*CHICAGO (Ticker) - The Chicago Blackhawks on Monday re-signed center Patrick Sharp to a two-year contract.*

Sharp, 24, was acquired by Chicago in a trade with the Philadelphia Flyers on December 5. He scored 14 goals and 31 points in 72 games between the two clubs last season.

A third-round pick in 2001, Sharp has 19 goals and 19 assists in 116 career games with the Flyers and Blackhawks.

Chicago continued to build towards its future, signing right wing Tony Salmelainen to a two-year contract and re-signing defenseman Lasse Kukkonen to a one-year deal. Both players spent the 2005-06 campaign in the Finnish Elite League.

The three signings are part of a major roster overhaul by Chicago general manager Dale Tallon, who acquired star right wing Martin Havlat and veteran center Bryan Smolinski on Monday in a three-team trade with Ottawa and San Jose.


----------



## Knightfall

*Capitals re-sign defenceman Morrisonn*
*Sports Ticker*
_7/10/2006 3:07:28 PM_

*WASHINGTON (Ticker) - The Washington Capitals on Monday re-signed defenseman Shaone Morrisonn to a two-year contract.*

Financial terms of the deal were not disclosed.

The 23-year-old played in 80 games last season for the Capitals, recording one goal and 13 assists while leading the team with 131 blocked shots.

"Shaone is a mobile defenseman who defends very well," Washington general manager George McPhee said. "He is a key part of our future and we look forward to his continued growth."

Originally selected by Boston in th first round of the 2001 draft, Morrisonn was acquired by the Capitals on March 3, 2004. In 124 games he has two goals, 20 assists and 109 penalty minutes.


----------



## Knightfall

*Other NHL News: Bruins get their new GM!*

*Senators release Chiarelli to join Bruins*
*Associated Press*
_7/10/2006 3:12:21 PM_

*BOSTON (AP) - The Ottawa Senators released assistant general manager Peter Chiarelli from his obligations on Monday, allowing him to begin his new job as the Boston Bruins GM immediately.*

The Bruins hired Chiarelli to replace interim GM Jeff Gorton last month, but the NHL ruled that he couldn't start until July 15.

That left Gorton running Boston's draft and signing high-profile free agents such as Zdeno Chara without being able to consult with the new boss.


----------



## Knightfall

*Sportsnet.ca's Free Agent Tracker* lists that *Kevin Dallman* has signed a 2-year deal with the LA Kings. Dallman was with Boston and St. Louis last year, and was a UFA.

Interestingly enough, the tracker also lists the previously mentioned *Patrick Traverse* as signing with LA instead of the Sharks. Since the tracker lists the player twice, I'm assuming it's an error on Sportsnet's part.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*GM Muckler likes his re-vamped Senators*
*Canadian Press*
_7/10/2006 3:23:43 PM_

*Having watched star defenceman Zdeno Chara sign with Boston on July 1 and get nothing in return, Ottawa Senators GM John Muckler wasn't going to let that happen again a year from now with scoring winger Martin Havlat.*

With Havlat and his agent telling the Senators they wanted to test unrestricted free agency in July 2008, Muckler put Havlat on the block more than a month ago.

"We watched Chara walk away and didn't get anything for him," Muckler said. "I made up my mind that we had to make an early decision with Havlat. It's a tough decision, you don't get the compensation that you deserve compared to the old system, but this is a new system."

The Senators dealt Havlat and Bryan Smolinski to the Chicago Blackhawks in exchange for defenceman Tom Preissing, prospects Josh Hennessy and Michal Barinka and a 2008 second-round draft pick. The Hawks first traded Mark Bell to the San Jose Sharks for Preissing and Hennessy to get the three-team trade going Sunday. The moves were officially announced Monday.

Havlat, 25, also had filed for salary arbitration this summer. That didn't scare Muckler.

"I didn't think he would win in arbitration," said the Sens GM. "I couldn't see how he would win when he basically hasn't played in two years."

While happy to get his hands on the 27-year-old Preissing, an offensive defenceman who had 11 goals and 32 assists with the Sharks last season, Muckler sounded clearly frustrated by having to lose another key asset like Havlat because he couldn't afford to keep him.

"Chara signed for $7.5 million a year, Havlat for $18 million over three years (in Chicago), we just can't keep people like that," Muckler said Monday on a conference call. "It's hard to take when as an organization you're successful and you draft well. But then you're penalized by cap system and you have to make choices."

The Senators chose to re-sign star defenceman Wade Redden to a $13-million, two-year deal but sacrificed Chara and Havlat. There's only so much money to go around under the $44-million salary cap, especially with Jason Spezza and Martin Gerber also signing big contracts.

"This cap is designed to distribute the good players throughout the league and that's exactly what's happening," said Muckler. "And that's what causes parity. If you're not successful I guess it becomes a lot easier because you become a buyer. If you're successful you become a seller.

"It's a whole new ball game, everything has changed. You better get used to losing players, because if can't get used to it, you're going to get yourself caught."

Still, considering the circumstances, Muckler should be happy with what he's done since July 1. He got a No. 1 goalie in Gerber and added a pair of underrated and offensively talented defencemen in Preissing and Joe Corvo.

"Oh definitely. I like our team," Muckler said of his revamped lineup.

"We have four pretty good lines, our defence is pretty mobile and our goalkeeping with Gerber and (Ray) Emery I think will do a pretty job for us. They should be one of the better tandems in the NHL."

Corvo and Preissing join Redden, Chris Phillips, Anton Volchenkov, Andrei Meszaros and Christoph Schubert on a blue-line that remains one of the best in the NHL.

The offence still has Spezza, Dany Heatley, Daniel Aldredsson, Mike Fisher, Antoine Vermette and Peter Schaefer.


----------



## Agamon

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> The New Jersey Devils' payroll for 2006-07 current stands at $43,930,000 US.




Lou is a smart guy.  I don't quite understand this...


----------



## Knightfall

Agamon said:
			
		

> Lou is a smart guy.  I don't quite understand this...



He's forcing himself to trade real assests away, by signing huge, long-term contracts for players like Elias (7 years), Colin White (6 years), and Jamie Langenbrunner (5 years).

Now, everyone agrees that Elias is probably worth his contract, but White for 6 years, at $3 million US, and Langenbrunner for 5 years, at $2.6 million US! That's nuts! There isn't any way for anyone to judge how those two players are going to playing in 5 to 6 years.

Plus, what if those three players, however unlikely, tank?

The Devils will be stuck with their contracts, just like with Alexander Mogilny.

Yes, the Oilers took that risk with Pronger, and they were forced to trade him away because he wasn't happy. But that was Chris Pronger, not Colin White!

Now, I'm sure if Elias wanted out of New Jersey then the Devils would have an entire league calling them, regardless of Elias' contract. So that would be the same situation as with Pronger. However, if Elias tanks it then New Jersey could be in trouble, just like what happened with Yashin in Ottawa.

It's the risk factor.

Lou is taking HUGE risks that might cripple his team later. And he's going to have to trade away, at least, one or two of his big name players just to get the Devils' remaining RFAs under contract. And he's going to have to tade those players away for picks or prospects.

It's a bad situation to be in. Trust me, Oilers fans just went through it. Imagine the pain that New Jersey fans will go through when Lou is FORCED to trade away players that WANT to be in New Jersey, but have to be moved to make Cap room, so that the Devils don't forefit games.

I'd be pissed.  

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*TSN.ca* has finally confirms the Steve Ott re-signing, which I've already noted here, previously. The Stars have also signed Hobey Baker winner Marty Sertich to a 3-year contract.

http://www.tsn.ca/nhl/news_story/?ID=171024&hubname=nhl


----------



## Knightfall

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> *Sportsnet.ca's Free Agent Tracker* lists that *Kevin Dallman* has signed a 2-year deal with the LA Kings. Dallman was with Boston and St. Louis last year, and was a UFA.



And TSN.ca confirms the signing...

*Kings sign Dallman to two-year deal*
*Sports Ticker*
_7/10/2006 3:59:23 PM_

*LOS ANGELES (Ticker) -- The Los Angeles Kings on Monday signed defenseman Kevin Dallman to a two-year contract.*

Financial terms were not disclosed.

Dallman, 25, made his NHL debut this past season, splitting time with the St. Louis Blues and Boston Bruins. He began the season with the Bruins and had one assist in 21 games before being claimed on waivers by St. Louis on December 3. In 46 games with the Blues, Dallman had four goals and nine assists.

The 5-11, 195-pound Dallman was originally signed by the Bruins in July 2002 after a four-year career with Guelph of the Ontario Hockey League.

The Kings on Monday also completed their staff under new coach Marc Crawford, naming Mike Johnston as associate coach, Jamie Kompon as an assistant, Bill Ranford as goaltending coach and Nelson Emerson as video and player development consultant.

"I am very pleased with the staff that (general manager) Dean (Lombardi) and I have put together," Crawford said. "Mike Johnston is a great thinker and he understands what it takes to win at all levels."

Johnston, 49, most recently served as an associate coach in Vancouver for six seasons (1999-2006), playing a major role in the team's development while working with Crawford.


----------



## Knightfall

*Habs sign Komisarek to one-year deal*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/10/2006 4:15:51 PM_

*The Montreal Canadiens were busy with contract work on Monday, re-signing defenceman Mike Komisarek to a one-year contract.*

Financial terms were not disclosed.

The 24-year-old Komisarek began living up to his first-round billing last season with a solid season, putting up 116 penalty minutes along with six points in 71 games.

The former Michigan star was taken by the Canadiens in the first-round of the 2001 NHL Entry Draft.


----------



## Knightfall

*Rangers to bring back Leetch?*
*TheFourthPeriod.com*
_July 10, 2006_

*As unrestricted free agent defenseman Brian Leetch considers to search for a new home, reports indicate a return to the Big Apple is a possibility.*

According to the Toronto Sun, the Rangers are considering the possibility of bringing Leetch back to Madison Square Garden.

Leetch, 38, notched five goals and 27 assists in 61 games with the Boston Bruins last season.

In 1,205 career NHL games with the Rangers, Maple Leafs and Bruins, Leetch has accumulated 247 goals, 781 assists, 1,028 points and 571 penalty minutes.


----------



## Knightfall

*Habs offered Shanahan $5 million*
*TheFourthPeriod.com*
_July 10, 2006_

*Former Red Wings winger Brendan Shanahan turned down offers from both Detroit and Montreal and opted to sign with the Rangers this weekend.*

According to the Detroit News, the Canadiens offered the 37-year-old a one-year deal worth $5 million, but in the end, decided that New York presents another opportunity to challenge for the Stanley Cup.

"I think the Rangers made big strides last season," Shanahan told the News. "I was impressed with their enthusiasm and their desire to improve on the success they had in getting back on track last year."

The Red Wings, meanwhile, offered Shanahan the exact same one-year, $4-million deal that he accepted with New York, and then extended a two-year offer worth slightly less than $4 million a year.

The Canadiens, who are also believed to be pursuing winger Sergei Samsonov along with the Wings, are expected to announce the signing of defenseman Mike Komisarek this afternoon.


----------



## Agamon

I wonder if it was the tax issue.  He'd make less in Montreal at 5 mil than in NY at 4 mil.  Good thing we've got a good crop of prospects, because it's like no one wants to come play in Montreal until they've played there first.  C'est la vie.


----------



## Knightfall

*Some Canuck News!*

*'Nucks cut ties with ECHL team*
*Canadian Press*
_July 10, 2006_

*COLUMBIA, S.C. (CP) -- The Columbia Inferno of the East Coast Hockey League announced Monday that the team is no longer affiliated with the Vancouver Canucks and Manitoba Moose.*

The Inferno had been linked to the organization for the past five years. Goaltender Alex Auld and forward Alex Burrows are among the players who spent time in Columbia before playing for the Canucks.

Columbia will announce a new affiliation agreement later this week.


----------



## Knightfall

*Coyotes sign Gratton*
*Sports Ticker*
_7/10/2006 7:15:46 PM_

*GLENDALE, Arizona (Ticker) - The Phoenix Coyotes on Monday re-signed left wing Josh Gratton to a one-year deal.*

Financial terms were not disclosed.

Gratton, 23, split last season between Philadelphia and Phoenix, scoring one goal and collecting 44 penalty minutes in 14 games.

An undrafted free agent in 2004, the 6-2, 214-pound Gratton was acquired from the Flyers on March 9 for defenseman Denis Gauthier.


----------



## Knightfall

*Sabres, Peters Come to Terms*
*Sabres.com*
_July 10, 2006_

*Buffalo Sabres GM Darcy Regier announced today the Sabres have agreed to terms on a 1-year deal with RFA forward Andrew Peters.*

The 6'4", 247 lbs. left wing from St. Catharines, Ontario appeared in 28 games for the Sabres, Peters lead the team in PIM for the second straight season, collecting 100.

Peters, Buffalo's 2nd round selection (34th overall) in the 1998 NHL Entry Draft has appeared in 70 regular season games, collecting 2 points (2+0) and 251 PIM.

Buffalo Sabres GM Darcy Regier also announced today the team has traded the rights of D Jan Hejda to the Edmonton Oilers, in exchange for Edmonton's 7th round pick in the 2007 NHL Entry Draft. The 6'3", 209 lbs. native of the Czech Republic was the Sabres' 4th choice (106th overall) in the 2003 NHL Entry Draft.


----------



## Knightfall

*Sauer Signs One-Year Deal*
*ColoradoAvalanche.com*
_July 10, 2006_

*The Colorado Avalanche announced on Monday that the club has agreed to terms with defenseman Kurt Sauer on a one-year contract.*

Sauer, 25, played 37 games for the Avalanche last season, notching a goal and four assists along with a +5 rating. He appeared in each of the final 28 regular season contests and all nine playoff games for the Avs.

Sauer, who was acquired from Anaheim on Feb. 21, 2004, was originally an Avalanche draft pick in 2000 (fifth selection, 88th overall). The St. Cloud, Minnesota, native has appeared in 186 career NHL games, compiling 14 points (3g/11a).


----------



## Teflon Billy

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> He's forcing himself to trade real assests away, by signing huge, long-term contracts for players like Elias (7 years), Colin White (6 years), and Jamie Langenbrunner (5 years).
> 
> Now, everyone agrees that Elias is probably worth his contract, but White for 6 years, at $3 million US, and Langenbrunner for 5 years, at $2.6 million US! That's nuts! There isn't any way for anyone to judge how those two players are going to playing in 5 to 6 years.
> 
> Plus, what if those three players, however unlikely, tank?
> 
> The Devils will be stuck with their contracts, just like with Alexander Mogilny.
> 
> Yes, the Oilers took that risk with Pronger, and they were forced to trade him away because he wasn't happy. But that was Chris Pronger, not Colin White!
> 
> Now, I'm sure if Elias wanted out of New Jersey then the Devils would have an entire league calling them, regardless of Elias' contract. So that would be the same situation as with Pronger. However, if Elias tanks it then New Jersey could be in trouble, just like what happened with Yashin in Ottawa.
> 
> It's the risk factor.
> 
> Lou is taking HUGE risks that might cripple his team later. And he's going to have to trade away, at least, one or two of his big name players just to get the Devils' remaining RFAs under contract. And he's going to have to tade those players away for picks or prospects.
> 
> It's a bad situation to be in. Trust me, Oilers fans just went through it. Imagine the pain that New Jersey fans will go through when Lou is FORCED to trade away players that WANT to be in New Jersey, but have to be moved to make Cap room, so that the Devils don't forefit games.
> 
> I'd be pissed.
> 
> KF72




Fine with me, I loathe New Jersey. In fact most years once the Canucks are out of the playoffs, I find myself rooting for a _meta-team_ I call "Anyone but the Devils"


----------



## Knightfall

*Blue Jackets re-sign Hainsey for two years*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/11/2006 10:19:31 AM_

*COLUMBUS, OHIO - The Columbus Blue Jackets have re-signed defenseman Ron Hainsey to a two-year deal.*

Terms of the contract were not disclosed.

Hainsey, 25, appeared in 55 games with the Blue Jackets last season and tallied 17 points with 43 penalty minutes and led the team in plus/minus rating with a club record plus-13.  He was claimed off waivers from Montreal on Nov. 29.

"We are very pleased to have Ron back with us," said Blue Jackets general manager Doug MacLean. "Last season he came in after he was claimed off waivers and played well the last 50 games of the season. We are pleased with his progress and think that he can develop into a strong player in the National Hockey League."

Prior to joining the Blue Jackets, Hainsey had 17 points and 19 penalty minutes in 22 games for the Hamilton Bulldogs of the American Hockey League.

Hainsey has appeared in 87 career NHL games, recording 19 points and 47 penalty minutes with Montreal and Columbus.

Montreal's first pick, 13th overall, in the 2000 Entry Draft, Hainsey played two seasons at UMass-Lowell.


----------



## Knightfall

*Islanders sign Chris Simon*
*Canadian Press*
_7/11/2006 10:23:54 AM_

*NEW YORK (CP) - The New York Islanders have signed veteran winger Chris Simon to a $1-million US, one-year deal.*

Simon, 34, recorded eight goals and 14 assists with 94 penalty minutes in 72 games with the Calgary Flames last season while earning $1.216 million.

"Chris brings so much experience and so many intangibles to the Islanders," general manager Neil Smith said Tuesday in a statement. "He's been one of the game's most respected leaders and effective role players for more than a decade. As he proved in Calgary by averaging around 12 minutes a game, he still has plenty of hockey left in him."

Simon has 133 goals, 142 assists and 1,690 penalty minutes in 677 career games with Quebec/Colorado, Washington, Chicago, the New York Rangers and Calgary. He won a Stanley Cup with Avalanche in 1996.

As a member of the OHL's Sault Ste. Marie Greyhounds in 1991-92, Simon was coached by Ted Nolan, who recently took over as head coach of the Islanders.

"I was extremely interested in coming to the Islanders and I'm very happy things worked out," said Simon. "I've known Ted for a long time and I'm so excited about having him as my coach again."


----------



## Knightfall

*Lebda signs four-year pact with Wings*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/11/2006 11:18:20 AM_

*Detroit, MI - The Detroit Red Wings have re-signed defenceman Brett Lebda to a four-year contract.*

Additional terms of the deal are not available.

"Brett was impressive in the time he spent with us last season," said Red Wings general manager Ken Holland.  "He possesses the skills I think will help contribute to the success of this organization in the long-term."

Lebda, 24, split time between the Red Wings and its American Hockey League affiliate Grand Rapids Griffins in the 2005-06 season, scoring 12 points with a plus-9 rating in 46 games with the Red Wings.  Lebda was steady on the blueline during the 2006 Stanley Cup Playoffs.  He played in all six of Detroit's playoff games and averaged 13:08 per game along with a plus-three rating.

The Red Wings originally signed Lebda as a free agent on July 21, 2004, after he played four years for the University of Notre Dame.


----------



## Knightfall

*Toskala hopes Sharks trade a goalie*
*Associated Press*
_7/11/2006 1:00:25 PM_

*Vesa Toskala has nothing but great things to say about the San Jose Sharks, his GM Doug Wilson, and his fellow goaltender Evgeni Nabokov.*

But he's adamant he doesn't want to head into training camp next season still battling for playing time in goal with his buddy Nabokov.

''I really hope that doesn't happen,'' Toskala said Tuesday from his native Tampere, Finland. ''That's not good for me, or for Nabby. And I don't think it's good for the team either, sitting one of us on the bench. I really hope there's a trade.''

Wilson has patiently fielded calls for both goalies since the season ended but hasn't found anything that made sense. He understands neither player will be thrilled if a trade doesn't happen this summer.

''We've got a problem that many teams would love to have,'' Wilson said Tuesday from San Jose. ''We have two No. 1 goaltenders and we feel very confident in both of them.

''But we will make the decision that's right for this organization.''

The Sharks can afford to make a move since they're deep in goal throughout the organization. AHL starter Nolan Schaefer, of Yellow Grass, Sask., went 5-1-0 with a 1.88 goals-against average and .920 save percentage during a callup to San Jose last season while Nabokov and Toskala were both out with injuries.

There was talk coming out of the NHL entry draft in Vancouver last month that the Sharks and Ottawa Senators were exchanging phone calls with Toskala the man going north.

''Yes, I saw those rumours, there were a lot of rumours flying around but that's all they were I guess,'' said Toskala.

Once the Senators signed Martin Gerber on July 1 all bets were off with San Jose.

Meanwhile, Nabokov's new $21.5-million, four-year contract kicked in July 1, a deal that includes a no-trade clause. But that doesn't mean he can't be moved.

Nabokov, with three 30-win seasons under his belt, doesn't want to be a backup any more than Toskala so one has to assume he would waive his no-trade clause if Wilson found him a new address that's acceptable.

On the surface, there aren't many jobs left for a starting goalie in the NHL. But the reality is that many teams would be willing to upgrade what they currently have in goal in order to add a Nabokov or a Toskala. So there's no telling where either Sharks goalie will end up.

In the new salary-cap world, there's no question Toskala is a great bargain, signed for only $1.375 a year for next season and 2007-08. Nabokov, who turns 31 on July 25, is a bigger ticket at $5.375 million a season, but is a more established goalie than Toskala, who emerged last season when Nabokov battled groin problems.

A healthy Nabokov backstopped the Sharks to the Western Conference final in 2003-04, and played 55 or more games from 2000-01 to 2003-04 before being limited to 45 games last season. He's 137-113-29 in 303 career regular-season games with a 2.45 GAA and .911 save percentage.

Toskala, 29, started the year as the backup again in 2005-06 but took off after the Olympic break, ending the season with a 23-7-0 record, 2.56 GAA and .901 save percentage. He also started all 11 playoff games, going 6-5 with a 2.45 GAA and .910 save percentage.

Relaxing at home in Tampere, Toskala is just waiting for the call that tells him either he's gone or Nabokov is.

''I really don't know what's going to happen,'' said Toskala. ''I'm enjoying my summer right now, I don't really let it get to me. Obviously I want to know where I'm playing next season but I haven't been stressing out about it.''


----------



## Knightfall

*From Sportsnet.ca*

*Hockey Hearsay*
_July 11, 2006_

*Eagle set to land in Hockeytown?*
Ed Belfour’s agent has told the Detroit Free Press he is optimistic that a deal between his client and the Detroit Red Wings could be reached as soon as today.

"We are moving towards our mutual goal of making Ed Belfour a Red Wing," Ron Salcer, Belfour's agent, said Monday evening.

Belfour appears willing to accept a one-year deal. The Wings are reportedly looking to sign him for $500,000, with incentives.


*Hamilton Penguins?*
The Pittsburgh Post-Gazette is reporting four bidders have surfaced for the Pittsburgh Penguins but there could soon be a fifth, probably in Canada and possibly wanting to place the team in Hamilton, Ontario.

Club owners, led by California billionaire Ron Burkle and retired Hall of Fame player Mario Lemieux, would like to finalize the sale by the start of the season in October.

One name that has been tied to potential NHL ownership in Hamilton is Toronto attorney Richard Rodier.


----------



## Knightfall

*Sabres re-sign Campbell to multi-year deal*
*Associated Press*
_10:46 AM EDT, 07/11/2006_

*BUFFALO, N.Y. (AP) - Defenseman Brian Campbell agreed to terms Tuesday on a multiyear contract with the Buffalo Sabres, avoiding arbitration.*

A news conference with general manager Darcy Regier and Campbell was scheduled for late Tuesday morning.

Campbell was the Sabres' leading scorer among defensemen last season with 44 points, including five game-winning goals. He finished with a team-low 16 penalty minutes and is best known for a heavy but clean hit that leveled R.J. Umberger in Game 1 of the Eastern Conference first-round series against Philadelphia.

Campbell made $459,800 last season. Terms of the new contract were not immediately available.


----------



## Knightfall

*Ice Chips for Tuesday, July 11*

*>* Nicklas Backstrom, the Capitals' top draft pick last month, informed the club Monday he won't be coming to Washington next season but will instead continue playing in his native Sweden for another year. _- The Washington Post_

*>* Battaglia, a prominent part of the Hurricanes team that defeated the Leafs in the 2002 Eastern Conference final, played for the Toronto Marlies last season on an American Hockey League contract and could not be called up to the big team. But the Maple Leafs last week signed Battaglia to a two-way NHL deal. The 30-year-old Battaglia, who has played 458 career NHL games, will likely be used as an injury fill-in for the Leafs, but he will be given a chance to win a job in training camp. _- The Toronto Star_

*>* Brian Leetch's next Garden game could come as Blueshirt. Barring a medical miracle, Sandis Ozolinsh not only won't be ready for training camp, he'll miss a chunk of the 2006-07 season, potentially leaving room for the Rangers to make Leetch their power play quarterback. _- NY Daily News_

*>* The Hawks would like to sign Kyle Calder to a long-term contract, but it's believed he wants a one-year deal in order to test the free-agent market next summer. _- Arlington Heights Daily Herald_

*>* The agent for goaltender Ed Belfour sounded optimistic that a deal could be announced as soon as today. "We are moving towards our mutual goal of making Ed Belfour a Red Wing," Ron Salcer, Belfour's agent, said Monday evening. _- Detroit Free Press_

*>* Michael Rupp signed a one-year contract yesterday to return to the Devils, the team with which he started his NHL career. He's less than four months removed from surgery to correct an abnormality in his heart's electrical system. He suffers from Wolff-Parkinson-White syndrome. _- Newark Star-Ledger_

*>* While still unconfirmed, it's likely the Panthers will play the Rangers in an exhibition game Sept. 23 in Puerto Rico. _- South Florida Sun-Sentinel_


----------



## Knightfall

*NHLPA News!*

*Linden will not seek re-election for NHLPA*
*Canadian Press*
_7/11/2006 4:33:51 PM_

*WHISTLER, B.C. (CP) - There will soon be a new president of the NHL Players' Association.*

Trevor Linden announced Tuesday at the NHLPA's summer meeting that he will not seek re-election for the position he has held since June 1998.

The NHLPA's new executive committee is expected to be announced Wednesday.

Linden, a 36-year-old native of Medicine Hat, Alta., is an unrestricted free agent. He played all 82 games for the Vancouver Canucks last season, recording seven goals and nine assists for 16 points in his 17th NHL season.

Since entering the league in 1988, Linden has 356 goals and 474 assists for 830 points in 1,243 career games with the Canucks, New York Islanders, Montreal Canadiens and Washington Capitals.

Linden helped broker the deal last summer that ended the year-long NHL lockout that wiped out the 2004-05 season.


----------



## Knightfall

*Red Wings and Belfour still negotiating*
*Associated Press*
_7/11/2006 5:12:57 PM_

*DETROIT (AP) - Ed Belfour seems to want to play for the Detroit Red Wings, who appear to be interested in signing him.*

All that's left is a contract both sides can agree on, giving the 41-year-old goaltender a new home with a team that has made finding a No. 1 goalie its top priority.

''I expect we'll be talking again today,'' Ron Salcer, Belfour's agent, said Tuesday afternoon. ''I'm waiting to hear back from them.''

A message seeking comment was left with Red Wings general manager Ken Holland, who did announce in a statement that the team had re-signed defenseman Brett Lebda to a four-year contract.

Detroit has needed a goalie since deciding against offering Manny Legace a contract to return after his strong regular season and poor postseason. The Red Wings have signed Chris Osgood, bringing him back as a backup.

Belfour had back surgery in April but cleared a physical with the Red Wings last week.

While there seems to be mutual interest between Belfour and Detroit, Red Wings spokesman John Hahn said the team has also been in contact with Dominik Hasek, a 41-year-old goalie and former Red Wing.

Belfour is coming off a lacklustre season with the Toronto Maple Leafs, going 22-22 with a 3.29 goals against average. He didn't play after March 10 because of his injured back, which had given him problems previously in his career.

The Maple Leafs declined to pick up the option on Belfour's contract in June, making him an unrestricted free agent. He was 93-61 with a 2.51 GAA in three seasons in Toronto.

Belfour has 457 career wins - trailing only Patrick Roy in NHL history - with Chicago, Dallas and Toronto. While playing for the Blackhawks, he won the 1991 and '93 Vezina Trophies, which recognize the top goalie in the league.

He has 88 playoff victories, a total behind just Roy, Grant Fuhr and New Jersey's Martin Brodeur. Belfour ranks fifth in league history with 14 post-season shutouts.

Hasek has had trouble staying healthy in the last two seasons of his stellar career. He was 28-10 last season with the Ottawa Senators, who lost his services after he injured his groin during the Olympics in Italy.

He underwent surgery to repair a serious groin injury before signing with the Senators as a free agent two years ago, then had an entire year to rest because of the NHL lockout.

During the 2003-04 season, Hasek played just 14 games for the Red Wings because of a groin injury. The six-time Vezina Trophy winner, with 324 career wins, helped Detroit win the Stanley Cup in 2002. He played for the Buffalo Sabres from the 1992-93 season through 2000-01.


----------



## Knightfall

*Team Canada News!*

*Great One likes Alberta coaches*
*Sportsnet.ca*
_July 11, 2006_

*Sportsnet.ca -- Wayne Gretzky says the two best Canadian hockey coaches today are found in Alberta and should be the early favourites to lead Team Canada at the Vancouver 2010 Winter Games.*

According to a report in the The Globe and Mail, Gretzky said Edmonton Oilers bench boss Craig MacTavish and Calgary Flames head coach Darryl Sutter should receive serious consideration for the job that is now 43 months away.

"There are lots of good Canadian coaches," Gretzky told the paper. "But when you look at what Craig and Darryl have accomplished with their teams the last few years, they absolutely should be the favourites. They coached their teams to the Stanley Cup finals and they coach in Canada, and right now they are the best Canadian coaches in the game."

Gretzky added that it will be two years before he makes a decision on whether he will return as the Canadian Olympic men's team executive director.

The possibility also exists that he himself could be behind the Canadian bench in 2010.

He was asked whether he could see himself behind the bench at the Vancouver Games or a future Olympics.

"Absolutely," he said. "But the one thing I have learned over the years is that you earn your stripes, and the only way I would coach the team is if I earned my way."

The Great One will have plenty of opportunity to do just that having recently signed a five-year extension to coach the Phoenix Coyotes.


----------



## Knightfall

*More NHLPA News!*

*NHLPA faces U.S. labour board charge*
*Sportsnet.ca*
_July 10, 2006_

*Sportsnet has learned that the National Labor Relations Board in the United States has issued a charge against the NHLPA for failure to disclose information to a member.*

The NLRB concluded that "the unions failure in refusal to provide bargaining unit employees with copies of the complete current collective bargaining agreement with the NHL, including all "side letters" incorporated into that agreement, violated section 8 (b) (1) (A) of the act".

New York lawyer Bob Lanza filed the complaint early November on behalf of former NHL player Trent Klatt and a number of disgruntled NHLPA members.

The charge comes on the eve of Ted Saskin's first summer NHLPA meetings as Executive Director.


----------



## Knightfall

*Forsberg may be back sooner than expected*
*Canadian Press*
_7/11/2006 5:37:26 PM_

*PHILADELPHIA (CP) - Finally some good news for Peter Forsberg.*

The Philadelphia Flyers forward won't need a second off-season ankle surgery. That means he could be back playing in October instead of January as planned.

Forsberg has been plagued by injuries during his stellar career but got the good news about his ankle today after visiting a doctor in North Carolina.

The 32-year-old had 75 points in 60 games for Philadelphia last season.

The Flyers were one of the league's best teams when he played - they were 35-16-9 with him in the lineup.


----------



## Knightfall

*Lightning sign Luke Richardson*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/11/2006 5:46:22 PM_

*TAMPA BAY - The Tampa Bay Lightning have signed defenceman Luke Richardson to a one-year, $500,000 contract.*

Richardson, a 6-foot-4, 215-pound, 19-year NHL veteran, has accumulated 1,312 games in his career with Toronto, Edmonton, Philadelphia and Columbus. He has netted 33 goals and handed out 156 assists in his career which began in 1987 with the Toronto Maple Leafs. He has also played in 69 career Stanley Cup Playoff games and recorded eight assists. He split the 2005-06 season between Columbus and Toronto.

''Prior to trading Darryl Sydor to Dallas we had identified Luke as the player we wanted to bring into our organization to effectively take over Syd's role,'' Executive Vice President and General Manager Jay Feaster said. ''We made our contract offer to Luke and had to wait because we weren't the only team in the mix for his services. The ideal situation would have been to have Luke signed before we executed the trade. However, the trade would not wait. We made our deal and then did everything we could to convince Luke to choose Tampa as his destination.

''Not only did Claude Loiselle work hard with Luke's agents, but Director of Player Personnel, Bill Barber, had numerous conversations with Luke about the merits of playing in Tampa. In the end, Luke's relationship with Billy and also with Craig Ramsay went a long way in terms of influencing his decision. We view Luke as a very dependable, hard-nosed, honest, hard-working defenseman who brings a veteran presence to our blue line and our room. He is a rugged, gritty d-man who brings a physical presence and will be able to settle things down on the ice when necessary. We are thrilled to add him to the Lightning organization.''

Richardson, 37, played under Ramsay during the 1999-00 season when the Flyers went to the Eastern Conference Finals. He played in 18 games that postseason and recorded one assist. It was the second time in his career he reached the Conference Finals after playing 16 playoff games with Edmonton in 1992.

The Ottawa, Ontario native began the 2005-06 season serving as the Blue Jackets' captain for the second consecutive season. He played in 44 games with Columbus, scoring one goal and adding six assists. He was traded to Toronto on March 8 and played in 21 games with the Maple Leafs. He recorded three assists with 41 penalty minutes.


----------



## Knightfall

*Panthers agree to terms with Horton*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/11/2006 5:58:50 PM_

*SUNRISE, Fla. - The Florida Panthers have agreed to terms on a one-year deal with forward Nathan Horton.*

Terms of the deal were not disclosed.

Horton, 21, was drafted by Florida with the third overall pick in the 2003 NHL Entry Draft. During the 2005-06 campaign, Horton posted career highs in games played (71), goals (28), assists (19), points (47) and penalty minutes (89). On Dec. 13, 2005 versus Nashville, Horton became the youngest Panther ever to record a hat trick (20 years old).

''Nathan is a talented player with whom we are pleased to have reached a contract agreement,'' said General Manager Mike Keenan. "He is a very skilled and hard working offensive player that will play an important role in our club's success next season."

The Welland, Ontario native played in 55 games during his rookie season (2003-04) scoring 14 goals, including six power play goals. Horton became the youngest player in NHL history to score on a penalty shot on Jan. 8, 2004 at Philadelphia.


----------



## Knightfall

*NHL News!*

*Hawks, Thrashers given more flexibility*
*Associated Press*
_7/11/2006 7:40:11 PM_

*ATLANTA (AP) - The Atlanta Hawks and Atlanta Thrashers were given significant added flexibility on Tuesday in their ability to trade and sign players.*

The Maryland judge who last week ruled the teams couldn't sign a free agent to a deal longer than one year, changed that to four years. But the Hawks and Thrashers cannot go over the salary cap in order to sign a player.

It was not known what prompted the new ruling Tuesday from Montgomery County (Md.) Circuit Court Judge Eric Johnson.

''We now have the needed flexibility to be able to enter into player transactions for both teams,'' said Bernie Mullin, the president of the NBA and NHL clubs.

Mullin added that Hawks general manager Billy Knight and Thrashers general manager Don Waddell have been notified of the new ruling and will pursue deals in an effort to improve both teams.

Even before Tuesday's change, the Hawks and Thrashers were fairly confident they could put together rosters as planned for the coming year. The Hawks already had initiated negotiations with free agent point guard Speedy Claxton, and the team is expected to announce Wednesday that Claxton has been signed to a four-year deal. That was planned before Johnson's ruling.

The Thrashers had already finished most of their free-agent negotiations, too, for next season.

However, without the added flexibility, the Hawks likely would have had difficulty negotiating a sign-and-trade deal involving free agent forward Al Harrington. It would have been a significant blow to the team to lose Harrington without receiving any compensation.

Johnson's new ruling specified that the Hawks can enter a sign-and-trade deal that would bring the team a new contract of up to four years.

Last month, Johnson said Boston businessman Steve Belkin is entitled to buy the Hawks and Thrashers from his former co-owners. The judge has said the current ownership and management team should retain control while the appeals are heard.

Any new free-agent signing of more than four years during the appeal must now be approved by Belkin.

The judge has ordered the current owners to post an appeal bond of $11.4 million US to protect Belkin against any decrease in the value of the franchises during the appeal. Johnson said Tuesday the bond must be paid by July 20.

Johnson ruled last month the ownership group did not abide by the terms of an agreement to buy out Belkin. The judge said the group's actions triggered Belkin's right to buy them out.

The appeal of last month's ruling could last a year or longer.


----------



## Agamon

CP is reporting that Darryl Sutter is stepping down as coach of the Calgary Flames.  Jim Playfair will be the new coach and Wayne Flemming the new assistant defensive coach.  I fifgured this would happen this season, but when it didn't happen right away, I thought maybe next season.  This is good.  As well as Darryl's done, GM/head coaches are not the best way to go, historically.  Too bad it's not brother Brent coming in, but Playfair should do a decent job.


----------



## Teflon Billy

Agamon said:
			
		

> CP is reporting that Darryl Sutter is stepping down as coach of the Calgary Flames.  Jim Playfair will be the new coach and Wayne Flemming the new assistant defensive coach.  I fifgured this would happen this season, but when it didn't happen right away, I thought maybe next season.  This is good.  As well as Darryl's done, GM/head coaches are not the best way to go, historically.  Too bad it's not brother Brent coming in, but Playfair should do a decent job.




It kind of shocks me. I mean, usually coaches don't step down until they (A) Suck, or (B) the team has tuned them out.

I don't think Sutter matches either of those.


----------



## Agamon

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> It kind of shocks me. I mean, usually coaches don't step down until they (A) Suck, or (B) the team has tuned them out.
> 
> I don't think Sutter matches either of those.




Well, he's stepping down to be the full-time GM.  It's been the plan since he got here.  Whether it was this off-season or next was the question.


----------



## Teflon Billy

Agamon said:
			
		

> Well, he's stepping down to be the full-time GM.  It's been the plan since he got here.  Whether it was this off-season or next was the question.




Yeah, it _is_ a hell of a workload.

I remember they kept promising that to Pat Quinn while he was here in Vancouver (but they kept him doing both until he burned out)


----------



## Knightfall

*Stars sign defenseman Khomitski*
*Sports Network*
_7/12/2006 1:09:21 PM_

*Frisco, TX (Sports Network) - The Dallas Stars announced Wednesday that they have signed defenseman Vadim Khomitski to a one-year contract. Financial terms were not disclosed.*

A fourth-round selection in the 2000 NHL Entry Draft, Khomitski has spent the past four seasons with CSKA Moscow in the Russian Super League. He also skated for Team Russia at the 2006 World Championships in Riga, Latvia, where he recorded three assists and two penalty minutes in seven games.

"Vadim has been a top player the last few years in Russia's Super League and he's also been a solid defenseman for the Russian national team," said Stars general manager Doug Armstrong. "He's a hard-nosed, two-way player who is an excellent skater and plays with a little bit of an edge. He is a prospect who is on the verge of making a solid impact in North America."


----------



## Knightfall

*Coyotes promote Keith Gretzky*
*Press Release*
_7/12/2006 12:49:17 PM_

*PHOENIX (AP) - The Phoenix Coyotes promoted Keith Gretzky to director of amateur scouting Wednesday.*

The 39-year-old Gretzky, younger brother of Coyotes managing partner and coach Wayne Gretzky, spent the last five seasons scouting amateur players for the team. He will oversee all amateur scouting and will run the team's draft.

The Coyotes also hired Greg Malone as their head eastern pro scout. Malone, who scored 191 goals in 11 NHL seasons with Pittsburgh, Hartford and Quebec, spent the last 16 seasons as the Pittsburgh Penguins' head scout.


----------



## Knightfall

*Ice Chips for Wednesday, July 12*

*>* Predators G Tomas Vokoun has stopped taking the blood-thinning drug coumadin in anticipation of his visit to the Mayo Clinic on July 24. If Vokoun is able to stay off the blood thinning medication, he could be ready for training camp in September. - Tennessean

*>* The Boston Bruins have added another promising prospect, signing free agent LW Chris Collins to a two-year contract. The Boston College standout, who was a finalist for the Hobey Baker Award last season, tallied 63 points, including 34 goals which tied for the most in the nation with Minnesota's Ryan Potulny - The Boston Globe

*>* Blackhawks D Duncan Keith is close to signing a new four-year contract. - Arlington Heights Daily Herald

*>* Avalanche D John-Michael Liles avoided salary arbitration Tuesday when he signed a two-year contract, according to a source close to the situation. - Rocky Mountain News

*>* G Ed Belfour's contract talks have stalled with the Red Wings, but Belfour's agent remains optimistic that a deal can be worked out. - Detroit Free Press

*>* G Manny Legace says that he has been contacted by the St. Louis Blues, who are set to start the season with Curtis Sanford as their number one. - Belleville News Democrat

*>* The Oilers have cut the cord with veterans Rem Murray and Todd Harvey, knowing that all NHL teams have to start plugging in kids on the third and fourth lines. For now, the Oilers want to look at Jean-Francois Jacques, Brad Winchester, Marc-Antoine Pouliot and Swedish forward Jonas Almtorp as fourth-liners - Edmonton Journal

*>* Panthers GM Mike Keenan said Tuesday he expects LW Gary Roberts will remain with the Panthers, adding that Roberts' agent has confirmed to him the 40-year-old won't retire now. "I don't know if it's dead, but we're not making any progress, so we're putting it to rest as far as we're concerned," Keenan said about a potential trade with the Toronto Maple Leafs - Palm Beach Post


----------



## Knightfall

*Primeau's window is closing in Philly*
*Canadian Press*
_7/12/2006 4:12:33 PM_

*PORT HOPE, Ont. (CP) - The waiting period for Keith Primeau is almost up.*

Post-concussion symptoms that limited the Philadelphia Flyers captain to just nine games last season have returned recently and thrown his potential return to the NHL team into question.

Primeau has two years and $6.84 million US remaining on his contract but knows the Flyers will need to have a decision from him soon because his salary is tying up valuable room under the team's cap.

''They're not going to wait for me forever,'' said Primeau, who was taking part in a charity golf tournament in this town east of Toronto on Wednesday. ''I know the window is quickly closing for me to make a return. I'm beginning to accept that as well.

''I just hope that my head responds by September and I can move forward.''

The big centre was one of the best players during the 2004 playoffs, leading the Flyers to within one game of the Stanley Cup final.

It's been all downhill from there. He didn't play during the league's lockout and appeared in just a handful of games last October before a hit from Montreal's Alexander Perezhogin caused him to sustain the most severe in a long list of head injuries.

The toughest thing for Primeau, who turns 35 in November, is that he thought he'd been through the worst part of the injury. Then the pressure in the crown of his head suddenly returned about 10 days ago.

''There's no consistency to it,'' said Primeau. ''One day you feel good, one day you don't feel so good.

''I truly believe that I'm at the last stage of my concussion, but I don't know how long the last stage is going to take, whether it's a week or two weeks or a month or a year. That's the hardest part.''

Primeau flew to Philadelphia on Monday and met with team doctor Gary Dorshimer, who recommended he suspend his vigorous workout program immediately.

The doctor believed the symptoms were related to a virus Primeau had contracted. The player had been spending a lot of time in the gym trying to get his body back in shape for a potential playoff return and continued the regimen into the off-season.

''He pushed himself real hard during the playoffs to try and get himself back,'' said Flyers strength and conditioning coach Jim McCrossin. ''Is he pushing it too hard?

''Nobody knows what is too hard coming back from a concussion.''

There are just no certainties with this kind of injury.

Primeau said the Flyers have been extremely supportive and have not set a deadline for him to make a firm decision on whether he'll return or not.

The team would receive salary relief if he retired and could spend the money ear-marked for Primeau on other players. It's a situation he fully understands.

''I'm under contract and they'd love to have me back,'' said Primeau. ''I kind of put personal pressure on myself (to make a decision). I feel as though I'm under the gun personally not to hamstring them.''

Hulking defenceman Derian Hatcher assumed the captain's C in Primeau's absence last season, but no player could really fill his role in the locker-room.

''He's the leader of the team,'' said Flyers forward Simon Gagne. ''It's a big loss, you need to fill it. We didn't really have that type of player on our team (last year) close to what Primes was bringing to us in the 2004 playoffs.

''When he's not there, it's tough.''

It might be their reality next season and beyond.

For his part, Primeau is dedicated to resuming workouts when he gets the go-ahead again from Dorshimer.

The 15-year NHL veteran is trying to stay positive - even though he knows deep down there's no guarantee he'll make a comeback.

''If you get down, you start to lose your will,'' said Primeau. ''I don't want to be in a position where I lose the will to play.

''I continue to tackle it as though it's going to get better and I'm going to get a chance to play.''

The window is closing, but he's going to do everything he can to keep it open.

''I won't know unless I try.''


----------



## Knightfall

*Canadiens sign Aebischer*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/12/2006 4:27:50 PM_

*MONTREAL - The Montreal Canadiens have signed goaltender David Aebischer to a one-year contract.*

As per club policy, financial terms of the deal were not disclosed.

Aebischer, 28, played in seven games with the Canadiens the past season, recording four wins and a 3.73 goals-against average. With the Canadiens and the Colorado Avalanche in 2005-06, Aebischer ended the season, his fifth in the NHL, with an overall record of 29 wins, 17 losses and two overtime losses in 50 games. He posted a goals-against-average of 3.09, a .899 save percentage and recorded three shutouts.

In his career, Aebischer, a 6'1'', 185-pound goaltender, has played in 181 NHL games. His overall record is 93 wins, 61 losses, 12 ties and two overtime losses, with a 2.40 goals-against-average and a .914 save percentage. He has registered 13 shutouts.

Aebischer, a native of Fribourg, Switzerland, was acquired on March 8, 2006, in return for goaltender Jose Theodore.


----------



## Knightfall

*Avalanche ink Liles to two-year deal*
*Associated Press*
_7/12/2006 5:33:15 PM_

*Colorado Avalanche defenceman John-Michael Liles avoided salary arbitration after agreeing to a $2.65-million, two-year contract on Wednesday.*

The 25-year-old U.S. Olympian set career highs with 14 goals and 35 assists last season while earning $450,000.

''John-Michael Liles is one of the top young offensive defensemen in the league,'' new Avalanche GM Francois Giguere said in a statement. ''He has been a key contributor to our blue-line in his first two seasons and is a very skilled defenceman who will continue to help our power play.''


----------



## Knightfall

*Lightning re-sign LW Afanasenkov*
*Sports Ticker*
_7/12/2006 5:40:50 PM_

*TAMPA, Florida (Ticker) - Dmitry Afanasenkov is back for another season with the Tampa Bay Lightning.  The team does not seem terribly pleased about the situation.*

The Lightning on Wednesday re-signed the Russian left wing to a one-year, $738,045 contract, then expressed reservations about his play.

The 26-year-old Afanasenkov collected a career-high nine goals and six assists in 68 games with the Lightning this past season. He also had one assist in five postseason games.

In 153 career games over four seasons - all with the Lightning - the 6-2, 200-pounder Afanasenkov has 16 goals and 17 assists.

"This is an incredibly important year for Affy," Lightning executive vice president and general manager Jay Feaster said. "He needs to demonstrate that he has the ability to play consistently in a top-two line situation, play on the PP (power play) and be productive.  With the departure of Fredrik Modin, it is quite possible that Affy will be given an opportunity to show he can play and finish on the Richards-St. Louis line.

"However, in a salary cap world he is running out of time to demonstrate that he can produce and do it consistently.  This is the third or fourth consecutive year in which Affy has signed and returned his (qualifying offer).  We would like to negotiate a longer-term deal with him at some point, but he has to go out and prove it to us first.  The time is now and we are hoping for a big year from him."


----------



## Knightfall

*Gainey shakes up the Canadiens*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/12/2006 7:59:40 PM_

*MONTREAL - Bob Gainey had quite a day on Wednesday, changing the face of the Habs with two signings and two trades.*

When the dust had settled, Gainey had signed free agent forward Sergei Samsonov, re-signed restricted free agent goaltender David Aebischer, acquired forward Mike Johnson from the Phoenix Coyotes and traded forward Richard Zednik to the Washington Capitals.

The big bombshell was the signing of Samsonov, one of the games premier skaters, to a two-year deal. Terms were not released.

Samsonov had 23 goals and 30 assists in 74 games with the Boston Bruins and Edmonton Oilers last season. He added four goals and 11 assists in 24 playoff games during the Oilers run to the Stanley Cup finals.

In 533 NHL games, Samsonov has 169 goals and 223 assists for 392 points.

The Canadiens also added forward Mike Johnson i na trade with the Coyotes. Montreal gave Phoenix a fourth round draft pick in 2007 in exchange for Johnson.

Johnson, 31, ended the 2005-06 season with 54 points in 80 games.

Johnson has played in 560 NHL games with the Toronto Maple Leafs, the Tampa Bay Lightning and the Coyotes. He has scored 116 goals and added 223 assists for a total of 339 points, with 267 penalty minutes.

Johnson will make $1.9 million this season.

The Canadiens also re-signed Aebischer to a one-year, $1.9 million contract.

The 28-year-old Swiss netminder, who accepted his qualifying offer, played in seven games with the Canadiens last season after being acquired from the Colorado Avalanche on the eve of the trading deadline in exchange for Jose Theodore.

Overall, he went 29-17-2 last season with a 3.09 goals-against average and .899 save percentage. He'll battle Cristobal Huet for the starter's job next season.

Aebischer can become an unrestricted free agent next summer.

Gainey then cleared some room by sending forward Richard Zednik to Washington in return for the Capitals' third round draft pick in 2007.

During his five seasons with the Canadiens, Zednik scored 98 goals and added 85 assists for a total of 183 points in 322 games.

"I had some really good years in Washington in the beginning of my career, and now I'm excited to come back as a veteran," Zednik said in a statement.

Zednik will make $1.976 million this season.


----------



## Agamon

Holy crud. Gainey was all, "Doo-do-do-do-do...doo-do-do-do-do...doo-do-do-do-do...surprise!!"   

Samsonov, cool.  Hopefully he can produce and not end up a slightly more skillful Oleg Petrov.  Johnson, excellent, just the type of player we need.  And Zedder's gone.  I knew he would be.  Back to Washington.  Sucks to be him, I doubt he'll be around by the time they get good.  If he gets to play with Ovechkin, maybe he can get his game back.


----------



## Knightfall

Agamon said:
			
		

> Holy crud. Gainey was all, "Doo-do-do-do-do...doo-do-do-do-do...doo-do-do-do-do...surprise!!"
> 
> Samsonov, cool.  Hopefully he can produce and not end up a slightly more skillful Oleg Petrov.  Johnson, excellent, just the type of player we need.  And Zedder's gone.  I knew he would be.  Back to Washington.  Sucks to be him, I doubt he'll be around by the time they get good.  If he gets to play with Ovechkin, maybe he can get his game back.



Yes, Samsonov going to Montreal was a bit of a surprise. I was sure he was going to sign with the Red Wings. I guess Gainey offered him a lot. Supposedly, Samsonov wanted $4 million US per year.

I'm disappointed Sammy didn't stay in Edmonton, but there wasn't ANY WAY Kevin Lowe was going to pay $4 million US a year for Sammy, when the Oilers have 3 players going to arbitration and Lupul to sign as well.

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*Sportsnet.ca* lists the following signings by the *Colorado Avalanche*, in addition to the Liles re-signing: D - Jeff Finger [from Lowell (AHL)], C - Ben Guite (from Bruins), LW - Matt Murley (from Pens), and RW - Mark Rycroft (from Blues). - KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*Panthers agree to terms with Montador*
*Associated Press*
_7/12/2006 1110 PM_

*SUNRISE, Florida (Ticker) - The Florida Panthers reduced their number of potential arbitration cases by one Wednesday, agreeing to terms with defenseman Steve Montador on a one-year contract.*

Financial terms were not disclosed, but Montador made $450,000 last season.

Signed by Calgary as an undrafted free agent in April 2000, Montador helped the Flames to within one win of the Stanley Cup championship in 2004, recording a goal and two assists in 20 playoff games. The 26-year-old was traded to Florida in a deal involving Kristian Huselius on December 2 and registered one tally and six points in 51 contests with the Panthers after scoring one goal in seven games with the Flames.

A native of Vancouver, Montador has collected five goals and 10 assists in 145 career games with Calgary and Florida.

With Montador under contract, the Panthers face arbitration hearings later this month with six players - defensemen Jay Bouwmeester, Ric Jackman and Mike Van Ryn, goaltender Craig Anderson and forwards Stephen Weiss and Juraj Kolnik.


----------



## Knightfall

*Biron accepts Sabres' qualifying offer*
*Canadian Press*
_7/13/2006 11:14:52 AM_

*Goaltender Martin Biron has accepted his $2.1-million US, one-year qualifying offer from the Buffalo Sabres, even though he has asked the club to trade him.*

But the Sabres now have leverage when it comes to negotiations with starter Ryan Miller, who is a restricted free agent.

Biron was unhappy with his ice time last season. The six-foot-three, 163-pound goalie from Lac St. Charles, Que., appeared in 35 games for Buffalo.

The 28-year-old finished the regular season with a 2.89 goals-against average and a 21-8 record, including a 13-game winning streak from Nov. 15 to Dec. 17.

Biron was a first-round pick (16th overall) of the Buffalo Sabres in the 1995 NHL entry draft and in 281 games, compiled a record of 122-111-25 with a 2.49 goals-against average.


----------



## Knightfall

*Blackhawks ink Bourque, Keith, Holmqvist*
*Sports Ticker*
_7/13/2006 11:39:20 AM_

*CHICAGO (Ticker) - The Chicago Blackhawks on Thursday locked up a pair of promising rookies.*

Left wing Rene Bourque and defenceman Duncan Keith, two of the few bright spots for the Blackhawks in 2005-06, re-signed with the team on Thursday.

Bourque received a two-year contract that will see him paid $750,000 US next season while Keith got a four-year deal that will pay him $1 million for the 2006-07 season.

Bourque, 24, recorded 16 goals and 18 assists in 77 games as a rookie last season.  His 34 points ranked fourth on the team.

During the NHL lockout campaign in 2004-05, Bourque scored 33 goals for Norfolk and was named to the American Hockey League All-Star team.

Keith, 23, led the team in ice time, logging nearly 23 1/2 minutes per game to rank second among rookies.  He recorded nine goals and 12 assists in 81 games.

A second-round pick out of Michigan State in 2002, Keith played for the Norfolk of the AHL for two seasons before being promoted.

The Blackhawks also signed left wing Michael Holmqvist to a one-year deal on Thursday that will pay him $625,000.  Holmqvist was acquired from Anaheim last July in a deal for left wing Travis Moen.

Holmqvist had 10 goals and 10 assists in 72 games with the Blackhawks and was a vital member of a penalty-killing unit that ranked ninth in the league.

A first-round pick of Anaheim in 1997, Holmqvist played part of the 2003-04 season with the Ducks and scored two goals in 21 games.


----------



## Knightfall

*Ice Chips for Thursday, July 13*

> Agent Rich Winter, said that Sykora didn't want to return to the Rangers and therefore didn't feel squeezed out by their signing of Brendan Shanahan. "We eliminated the Rangers a while back," Winter said. "That scenario wasn't in Petr's best interests to return to the Rangers. So we haven't talked to them." : Winter also represents Michal Rozsival and said he is not convinced the Rangers want to bring back the defenseman who enjoyed a breakout 2005-06 season. "Glen (Sather) and I talked early on, but there really have been no developments," Winter said. "I'm not sure, from what we've seen, if they want to re-sign him." _- New York Daily News_

> Don't expect Michael Peca to make a grand return to Ottawa any time soon. Even after dealing winger Martin Havlat and centre Bryan Smolinski to Chicago on Sunday, the Senators have shown no interest in the unrestricted free-agent centre. What it really means is the Senators just don't have enough money in the kitty to take a serious run at the former 67's star. The Sabres and Islanders are both believed to be looking at Peca as well, but it appears Toronto would be his first preference. _- Ottawa Sun_

> Despite rumors to the contrary, Coyotes GM Mike Barnett said the Coyotes have not made a contract offer to Eric Lindros, an unrestricted free agent. _- Arizona Republic_

> Kansas City continues to sweeten its bid for a National Hockey League franchise - possibly the Penguins. The city sold all 72 luxury suites in Sprint Center, its new arena, and will start selling 1,800 club-level seats by fall. The publicly funded arena is scheduled to open in October 2007 and is trying to lure a hockey or basketball team. _- Pittsburgh Tribune-Review_

> Former Penguins RW Mark Recchi, who won a Stanley Cup with Carolina last month and is an unrestricted free agent, is on vacation and probably won't sign with anyone until after this week, said his agent, Rick Curran. _- Pittsburgh Post Gazette_


----------



## Knightfall

Note: I have revised the free agent lists on page one (CAN teams) and page two (US teams) to reflect the more up to date status of many RFAs that became UFAs due to not being offered a qualifying offer. Plus, I've added some of the less "star qualiity" players to the lists, but have tried to limit the lists to players with some professional experience.

Anyway, just FYI...

KF72


----------



## devilbat

Great work Knightfall.  EnWorld is the unlikeliest spot to get my NHL updates, but it sure is handy.


----------



## Teflon Billy

Agamon said:
			
		

> Holy crud. Gainey was all, "Doo-do-do-do-do...doo-do-do-do-do...doo-do-do-do-do...surprise!!"
> 
> Samsonov, cool.  Hopefully he can produce and not end up a slightly more skillful Oleg Petrov.  Johnson, excellent, just the type of player we need.  And Zedder's gone.  I knew he would be.  Back to Washington.  Sucks to be him, I doubt he'll be around by the time they get good.  If he gets to play with Ovechkin, maybe he can get his game back.




Man...since Pronger packed his bags the Oilers are getting annihilated by free agency.


----------



## Teflon Billy

devilbat said:
			
		

> Great work Knightfall.  EnWorld is the unlikeliest spot to get my NHL updates, but it sure is handy.




Agreed. I can't beleive that I am ignorning TSN.ca and Sportsnet.ca in favor of EN World for Hockey reportage.

Kudos Knightfall.


----------



## Agamon

devilbat said:
			
		

> Great work Knightfall.  EnWorld is the unlikeliest spot to get my NHL updates, but it sure is handy.




Agreed!  I still go to TSN.ca once in a while, but then I think, "I already read all of this."  Great work, KF!


----------



## Agamon

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> Man...since Pronger packed his bags the Oilers are getting annihilated by free agency.




Yup.  No Stanley Cup finalists can keep the whole team together for the next season, but this exodus is weird.  At least, when it comes to Samsonov, they got Reasoner back...


----------



## Knightfall

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> Man...since Pronger packed his bags the Oilers are getting annihilated by free agency.




Don't remind me. :\ 

Samsonov was one of the few UFAs that I'd hoped would stay in Edmonton. However, we have retained Pisani and Roloson, so not all is lost. Peca leaving is unavoidable, but I'd hoped Spacek would stay.

Laraque leaving was hard to watch, as he's such a fan favorite, but I agree with Kevin Lowe's decison. Paying over $1 million US for an enforcer is too much, plus Laraque was insisting on a no trade clause.

Not even Pronger got that.

Tarnstrom will also likely leave, although he just might leave the NHL completely and return home to Sweden. He doesn't like being so far from his family.

Ty Conkiln leaving was a blessing. He just wasn't going to find his game again, in Edmonton. The fans hate him and management wasn't too happy with him either. Hopefully, he'll bonce back with the Blue Jackets farm team.

The most important players for the Oilers to re-sign are the RFAs, which includes Ales Hemsky, Shawn Horcoff, Joffrey Lupul, and Jarret Stoll.

Adding both Daniel Tjarnqvist and Jan Hejda have helped fill the holes in the blue line somewhat, but the Oilers still need another defenceman to make the defence core more solid.

The Oilers are trying hard to sign UFA defenceman Danny Markov, but the asking price might be too high. There have also been rumors floating around the Internet that the Oilers and Devils might be working a trade. The Oilers are interested in defencemen Brian Rafalski and/or Paul Martin, and might be offering Marc-Andre Bergeron and the draft picks they got in the Pronger trade.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

And thanks for all the "kudos" guys. It makes this thread feel even more worthwhile. 

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*Some coaching news!*

*Bruins name Habscheid associate coach*
*Canadian Press*
_7/13/2006 1:28:23 PM_

*The Boston Bruins have named Hockey Canada's Marc Habscheid as an associate coach, the first addition to Dave Lewis' staff.*

''Marc has a lot of experience and is a strong addition to our coaching staff,'' Bruins GM Peter Chiarelli said in a statement. ''He's worked with young players as both a coach in major junior hockey and with Hockey Canada's development teams, and he's worked with some of the top players in our league as a coach for Team Canada at both the world championships and with the Canadian Olympic team.''

Habscheid, 43, joined Hockey Canada in June 2004 after four-plus seasons with the WHL's Kelowna Rockets, leading the team to the Memorial Cup title in 2003-04. He was behind the bench when Canada won silver at the 2005 IIHF men's world championship in Austria and was a member of Pat Quinn's Olympic coaching staff in Turin last February.


----------



## Knightfall

Agamon said:
			
		

> Yup.  No Stanley Cup finalists can keep the whole team together for the next season, but this exodus is weird.  At least, when it comes to Samsonov, they got Reasoner back...




Getting Reasoner back is awesome! He's one of my favorite Oilers, and he loves playing in Edmonton. He was heartbroken when he got traded.

Here's some more news from *Sportsnet.ca*...

*Hockey Hearsay*
_July 13, 2006_

*Former Preds captain on Sens radar?*
The agent for free agent centre and former Nashville Predators captain Greg Johnson is waiting to hear back from the Ottawa Senators.

Johnson's agent Tom Laidlaw, a former NHL defenceman, told the Ottawa Sun he hasn't spoken with Senators GM John Muckler yet, but he believes Ottawa does have interest in his client.

Signing Johnson would allow the club to use either Antoine Vermette or Chris Kelly on the left side, where the club is lacking in depth.

"I've got a call in to John Muckler and I'm waiting to hear back from him because I know that Greg is the kind of guy who would suit their needs," said Laidlaw.


----------



## Knightfall

Some other news from *Sportsnet.ca*...

-- The *Ottawa Senators* signed three prospects to one-year deals, forward Bobby Robins, 24, and defencemen Neil Komadoski, 24, and Neil Petruic, 23.

-- *The Detroit Red Wings* signed centre Matt Hussey, 27, and defenceman Dan Smith, 29, to one-year contracts. Both played in the AHL last season.

*From Sportsnet's NHL Roundup*
Meanwhile, star winger Steve Sullivan of the Nashville Predators says he's feeling close to 100 per cent after undergoing surgery after last season to fix a sports hernia.

"The surgery went really well," Sullivan told reporters in Nashville after skating for the first time. "We are almost at eight weeks now. I was pain-free Tuesday. We will do the same thing the rest of the week and go on from there. I am on an extensive rehab program. I am doing a lot of core exercises trying to strengthen the area.


----------



## Knightfall

*Panthers re-sign Campbell for two years*
*Sports Ticker*
_7/13/2006 2:23:52 PM_

*SUNRISE, Florida (Ticker) - The Florida Panthers on Thursday re-signed left wing Gregory Campbell to a two-year contract.*

Campbell, 22, played in 64 games as a rookie last season and recorded three goals and six assists.

"Gregory is a hard working player who performed very well during his rookie season in the NHL," Panthers general manager Mike Keenan said.  "We look forward to his continued contributions to our club next season."

Florida's fourth pick in the 2002 draft, Campbell was recalled from Rochester of the American Hockey League last November 8 and remained with the Panthers for the remainder of the season.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, I don't know how I feel about this...

*Lindros Visiting Edmonton*
_Today @ 7:36 AM ET_
http://www.hockeybuzz.com/blog.php?post_id=2363


----------



## Agamon

S'okay, Domi was in Calgary...hopefully only for the Stampede...


----------



## Knightfall

*Coyotes sign Seidenberg and Sjostrom*
*Press Release*
_7/13/2006 3:21:28 PM_

*GLENDALE, ARIZONA - The Phoenix Coyotes signed defenceman Dennis Seidenberg and forward Fredrik Sjostrom to two-year contracts on Thursday. As per club policy, terms of the contracts were not disclosed.*

Last season, Seidenberg played in 34 games with the Coyotes after being acquired from Philadelphia on January 19. He collected 1-10-11 in 34 games and established career highs for games played (63), assists (15), points (18), power play goals (2) and power play assists (7).

In 2004-05, the 25-year-old native of Schwenningen, Germany helped the Philadelphia Phantoms win the American Hockey League's 2005 Calder Cup Championship.  In 79 regular season games with the Phantoms, Seidenberg registered 13-28-41 and 47 penalty minutes (PIM) and ranked second among club defensemen in goals, assists and points. Seidenberg then posted 2-8-10 and 19 PIM in 18 playoff games as the Phantoms won the title. In the 2005 playoffs, only three Phantoms players had more points than Seidenberg, who tied for the team lead in playoff points among defencemen.

During the 2003-04 campaign, Seidenberg played in five games with the Flyers and 33 games with the Phantoms (AHL). He registered 7-12-19 and 31 PIM for the Phantoms and was named to the AHL All-Star Team before missing the majority of the season recovering from a broken leg. In his rookie NHL season (2002-03), he collected 4-9-13 and 20 PIM in 58 games with the Flyers. Seidenberg ranked third on the Flyers in shots on goal with 123 that season and was also named to the NHL YoungStars Game as part of NHL All-Star Weekend in 2003.

Seidenberg represented Germany at the 2006 Winter Olympic Games in Torino, Italy and throughout his career, has represented Germany many times on the international stage including the 2002 Winter Olympic Games (Salt Lake City, Utah), the 2004 World Cup of Hockey and the 2001 and 2002 World Championships.

He was acquired from Philadelphia in exchange for Petr Nedved on January 19, 2006. He was originally drafted by the Flyers in the 6th round (172nd overall) of the 2001 NHL Entry Draft.

Last season, the 6-foot-1, 217-pound Sjostrom played 75 games with the Coyotes, recording 6-17-23 and 42 penalty minutes (PIM). He established career highs in games played (75), assists (17), points (23), plus/minus (+1), time on ice per game (13:19) and PIM (42).

In 2004-05, the 23-year-old native of Fargelanda, Sweden played 80 games with Utah (AHL), collecting 14-24-38 and 57 PIM. He tied for the team lead in games played, ranked second on the Grizzlies in assists and points, and tied for third in goals. Sjostrom also led Utah in game-winning goals with four.

During the 2003-04 campaign, his first NHL season, Sjostrom split the year between Phoenix and Springfield (AHL). He played in 57 games with the Coyotes, recording 7-6-13 and 22 PIM.

Sjostrom was drafted by the Coyotes in the first round (11th overall) in the 2001 Entry Draft.


----------



## Knightfall

*Sportsnet Report!*

*Ten games to watch in 2006/07*
http://www.sportsnet.ca/hockey/article.jsp?content=20060713_132607_5272


----------



## Knightfall

*Canadiens re-sign goaltender Danis*
*Sports Ticker*
_7/13/2006 4:04:45 PM_

*MONTREAL (Ticker) - The Montreal Canadiens on Thursday re-signed goaltender Yann Danis to a one-year contract.*

Financial terms of the deal were not disclosed.

The 25-year-old played six games with the Canadiens last season, posting a 3-2 record with a 2.69 goals-against average and a .908 save percentage.  On October 12, he became the third goaltender in Montreal history and 16th in the NHL to record a shutout in his NHL debut.

Danis, who signed with Montreal as a free agent on March 19, 2004, spent most of last season with the Hamilton Bulldogs of the American Hockey League, posting a record of 17-17 with a 2.97 GAA.

Also on Thursday, the Canadiens signed defensemen Andrew Archer and Dan Jancevski and right wing Duncan Milroy for the 2006-07 season.


----------



## Knightfall

*Wild re-sign LW Dupuis*
*Associated Press*
_7/13/2006 4:29:20 PM_

*ST PAUL, Minnesota (Ticker) - The Minnesota Wild on Thursday re-signed left wing Pascal Dupuis to a one-year contract.*

Financial terms of the deal were not disclosed.

The 27-year-old scored 10 goals and added 16 assists in 67 games with the Wild last season.

Signed by Minnesota as a free agent in September 2000, Dupuis has played 286 games with the Wild, collecting 57 goals, 71 assists and 124 penalty minutes.


----------



## Knightfall

*Avs ink G Budaj and F McCormick*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/13/2006 4:46:54 PM_

*DENVER - The Colorado Avalanche have agreed to terms with goaltender Peter Budaj on a three-year deal and have re-signed forward Cody McCormick.*

Budaj, 23, appeared in 34 games in goal last season, one shy of the franchise rookie record set by Mario Gosselin in 1984-85. Budaj tied for sixth among all NHL rookies with 14 wins, posting a 14-10-6 record. It was the second most wins by a rookie goaltender in team history, trailing only Gosselin's 19 victories in 1984-85. Colorado's first selection (63rd overall) in the 2001 NHL Entry Draft, Budaj allowed two goals or less in 17 of his 29 starts last year.

''Peter Budaj showed tremendous ability last season,'' said Avalanche Executive Vice President and General Manager Francois Giguere. ''Our hockey staff is convinced that he will be a strong asset for our team for years to come. Along with Jose Theodore, we believe they will be one of the top goaltending tandems in the NHL heading into the 2006-07 season.''

McCormick, 23, opened the 2005-06 season with Lowell of the American Hockey League but wound up spending the final five months of the season with the Avalanche. He compiled eight points (4g/4a) and 29 penalty minutes in 45 games for the Avs. The London, Ontario native was Colorado's fifth choice (144th overall) in the 2001 Entry Draft.

''Cody McCormick is a gritty winger who has shown improvement in his development,'' added Giguere.


----------



## Knightfall

*Maple Leafs sign Wild F Westrum*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/13/2006 5:05:37 PM_

*The Toronto Maple Leafs signed free agent forward Erik Westrum to a two-year contract on Thursday.*

Terms of the deal were not disclosed.

The 26-year-old Minneapolis native played 10 games for the Minnesota Wild last season, collecting one assist. He finished second in AHL scoring with 98 points (34-64) in 71 games with the Houston Aeros.

He played 15 games with the Phoenix Coyotes in 2003-04 where he had one goal and one assist.


----------



## Knightfall

Some signings by the *Philadelphia Flyers*...

C - Daniel Corso (from Ottawa); D - Martin Grenier (from the Rangers); LW - Boyd Kane (from Washington); and RW - Matt Ellison (re-signed).

Source: Sportsnet.ca


----------



## Knightfall

*Quinn still hoping for another shot*
*Canadian Press*
_7/13/2006 5:32:59 PM_

*It appears the 2006-07 NHL season will open without the fourth-winningest coach in league history behind the bench, but that doesn't mean we've seen the last of Pat Quinn.*

The 63-year-old Hamilton native still pines for a return to NHL coaching.

"I'm open if the right opportunity comes along to stay in the business. It's been my life," Quinn said from his Vancouver home. "One thing you miss is getting up and going out the door every day."

Quinn revealed he actually turned down a chance to get back in with the Boston Bruins.

"As a matter of fact, I assume they were serious, they made me an offer," Quinn said. "But it wasn't anything that at that time was acceptable. So they moved on (the Bruins hired Dave Lewis)."

"I also talked to two other teams about coaching but nothing ever fleshed out in those discussions," added Quinn. "I didn't get any real commitment there. Only Boston tendered an offer to coach."

Now all the coaching jobs are filled, meaning the season will start with Quinn at home in Vancouver.

"As far as not being behind the bench, that's something that probably hasn't donned on me yet," he said. "Maybe something will open up, who knows. I mean, everything seems closed off now, and that's fine. I'll be ready. I still have a passion for coaching and would still like to live the dream of every coach and every player - win a Cup."

Quinn has done everything but win a Cup, leading the 1980 Philadelphia Flyers and '94 Vancouver Canucks to the final and the Maple Leafs to the '99 and '02 Eastern Conference final. His Cup-winning dream remains unfulfilled.

"I was hopeful it would be in Toronto but unfortunately it wasn't to be," he said, before adding with a laugh, "Maybe it will be in Toronto but it'll be with some other organization."

Don't misconstrue that as a shot to the Leafs. He had nothing but praise for his former team, who fired him in May after missing the playoffs for the first time in his seven seasons behind the Toronto bench. He had a winning record in all seven seasons.

"I had a great time there," said Quinn. "The fans were wonderful to me and continue to be. I had a wonderful reception at a (charity) dinner the other night (in Toronto). I have great respect for the Toronto Maple Leafs and the fans there. The seven coaching years I had there were just terrific, a great experience.

"We just came up short in what our final outcome or goal was hoped for. But we had so many other great things happen."

He still picks up a paper and keeps an eye on what they're up to this summer.

"I'll always do that," he said. "When you work with a group of people, and some of them are still there, that you have great respect and appreciation for in an emotional way, you want them to do well."

In the meantime Quinn has been busy with promotional appearances and speaking engagements. He and his wife Sandra will stay in Vancouver until another NHL job presents itself.

"Yes, I think so. That's what I have planned right now," he said.

If an NHL job doesn't pop up before next spring, maybe Hockey Canada would be wise to call on him again. Canada's Olympic coach in 2002 (gold medal) and 2006 also was GM of the world championship teams in 1997 (gold medal) and 1998.

"I've said this all along, whether you're actually gainfully employed as I was when I coached a couple of the (Olympic) teams or if you're not like when I went to Switzerland ('98 worlds), my feeling is I would help Hockey Canada any way I could."

He's also part-owner of the WHL's Vancouver Giants and plans to take in as many games as possible next season. But he'll keep his distance from hockey operations.

"They've got very good management people here and a good coaching staff," said Quinn. "They've done a terrific job. They'll host the Memorial Cup next year. If I can help them in any way, that's what I'll do. But I'm not going to be one of those people that's going to be around there every day. Owners should own and basically stay out of the way."


----------



## Knightfall

*Capitals re-sign centre Laich*
*Sports Ticker*
_7/13/2006 5:53:48 PM_

*WASHINGTON (Ticker) - The Washington Capitals on Thursday re-signed centre Brooks Laich, who had a solid rookie season.*

Terms of the deal were not disclosed.

The 6-2, 208-pound Laich, 23, had seven goals and 14 assists in 73 games with the Capitals after being recalled from Hershey of the American Hockey League on October 25.

"Brooks has excellent size and speed," Capitals vice president and general manager George McPhee said. "We look forward to him developing into an offensive threat this year."


----------



## Lord Zardoz

*Regarding Lindros's visit to Edmonton...*

If he ends up in Edmonton, I wont think its a bad thing unless he basically sucks.

How does his current salary demands and last seasons stats compare to people Edmonton already has (ie:  How many goals, assists, and missed games).

END COMMUNICATION


----------



## Agamon

If Lindros signs a minimum contract and plays for bonuses, he's a great deal.  Anything more than that is waste of cap space, IMO.


----------



## Knightfall

*Senators re-sign forward Heerema*
*Sports Ticker*
_7/13/2006 9:06:01 PM_

*OTTAWA (Ticker) - Jeff Heerema is hoping the Ottawa Senators' losses will be his personal gain.*

After failing to earn a shot with the Senators last season, Heerema signed a one-year contract with the team on Thursday. Financial terms were not disclosed.

Drafted 11th overall by Carolina in 1998, Heerema will attempt to win a forward position with the Senators following the departures of Martin Havlat and Bryan Smolinski, who were traded to the Chicago Blackhawks on Monday. The 26-year-old Ontario native spent the entire 2005-06 season with Binghamton of the American Hockey League, recording 27 goals and 47 assists in 77 games.

Heerema has appeared in 32 career contests with the Hurricanes and St. Louis Blues, collecting four goals and two assists.

The Senators on Thursday also signed right wing Bobby Robins and defensemen Neil Komadoski and Neil Petruic to one-year contracts.


----------



## Knightfall

*Thrashers sign veteran forward Sim*
*Sports Ticker*
_7/13/2006 11:31:22 PM_

*ATLANTA (Ticker) - The Atlanta Thrashers added another forward Thursday, signing left wing Jon Sim to a contract.  Terms were not disclosed.*

Sim split last season between Philadelphia and Florida, collecting 17 goals and a career-high 32 points in 72 games.  The 28-year-old began the campaign with the Flyers before being traded to the Panthers on January 23.

A third-round pick of Dallas in 1996, Sim has registered 35 goals and 33 assists in 230 career games with the Stars, Nashville Predators, Los Angeles Kings, Pittsburgh Penguins, Flyers and Panthers.  He was a member of Dallas' Stanley Cup championship team in 1999.

The Thrashers on Thursday also re-signed defenseman Mark Popovic and center Colin Stuart.

Popovic, 23, appeared in seven games with Atlanta last season after being acquired from Anaheim in August.  A second-round pick of the Ducks in 2001, he made his NHL debut in 2003-04, when he played in one contest with the team.

Selected in the fifth round of the 2001 draft, Stuart posted career highs of 12 goals and 14 assists with Chicago of the American Hockey League in 2005-06.  The 24-year-old is the older brother of Boston defenseman Mike Stuart, who made his NHL debut last campaign.


----------



## Knightfall

*Oiler News!*

*NHL challenge awaits Oilers' Jan Hejda*
*Oiler News*
_Jul. 14, 2006 at 12:38 AM MDT_

*It was quite obvious Jan Hejda would be headed to Western Canada when the Edmonton Oilers announced they traded for him and the Buffalo Sabres got a seventh-round pick in next year’s draft. The only thing that remained was to dot the i’s and cross the t’s and wait for a fax from Edmonton so Hejda had a piece of paper to sign.*

“It was relatively fast, we had our first contact about a week ago,” Hejda told the Czech hockey association’s official site, hokej.cz on Tuesday.

The 2005 world champion became an NHL commodity in 2003, when the Sabres selected him. But Buffalo’s offer wasn’t to Hejda’s liking, so, he continued to play in the RussianSuperleague’s CSKA Moscow and, later, at Khimik.

The Sabres’ interest this season wasn’t much, either, the defenceman told hokej.cz. “Actually, there was no negotiation,” Hejda said. “They said the club went quite deep into the playoffs, and they would rather re-sign players they had on their roster.”

Hejda’s agent Larry Kelly started looking elsewhere. “It looked promising with Nashville,” Hejda said. “It looked as if we were close to agreeing. But, eventually, it fell through, and right at that moment, Edmonton appeared on the scene. It was quite fast, we had an agreement within a week of the first contact.”

While it’s not unusual that contract negotiations can get tense, it wasn’t the case for Hejda. “Sure, I did feel some nervousness. But we had an agreement on the substantial parts right away and all that was left were details,” Hejda told hokej.cz.

As soon as there was a verbal agreement, the Oilers went ahead and traded for Hejda’s playing rights.

With the news that the trade had happened, everything was clear. “If there was no agreement, the trade would have been useless,” Hejda said.

The Oilers are looking for a replacement for Chris Pronger and Jaroslav Spacek. With Dick Tarnstrom also likely gone, that opens a promising perspective for Hejda.

Because of his age (Hejda is 28), the new CBA stipulates that he could only sign a one-year, two-way contract. “The length of the deal doesn’t bother me at all, the fact it’s two-way does a bit,” he said.

Still, Hejda decided to pursue his dream. While finances are quite important, he said he was willing to risk it. “Sure, it can happen they could send me to the farm,” Hejda said.

“I’ve got to keep that in mind. But I had no choice. I want to play in the NHL, and this was one of my last chances. Who knows what happens in a year or two."

Hejda said he wanted to know what he was going to do in the upcoming season by the end of this week. “I made it my deadline,” he said. “If it didn’t work out in the NHL, I would have stayed in Europe.”

His first choice would have been his Alma Mater, Slavia Prague. In fact, as soon as he’s got the news that the deal was done, Hejda called Slavia’s GM and head coach Vladimir Ruzicka to ask him about the Oilers – after all, that’s where Ruzicka started his NHL career in the 1989-1990 season.

There were more offers on his table, Hejda told hokej.cz. “Beside Slavia, there was another Czech club, and there was something in Sweden.”

Thus far, Hejda has played only in the Czech Republic and Russia.

“I talked to Frankie Musil about Edmonton, he told me a lot about it. I haven’t had a chance to talk to other Czech players who’d been there yet.”

Meanwhile, he’s practicing as hard as he can. “Slavia has got team vacation right now, so, I have to practice alone. I would have rather skated with them. It’s better when there are more people in the gym or on the ice,” Hejda said.


----------



## devilbat

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> Man...since Pronger packed his bags the Oilers are getting annihilated by free agency.




No kidding.  I really thought Lowe would be able to hold the team together considering their playoff succes.  Every report I heard was that Samsonov wanted to stay in Edmonton.  

I think Samsonov leaving the Oilers is a huge career mistake for him.  Playing in media friendly Edmonton, on a young and exciting team may have made him a superstar.  You watch, this guy is going to be a bust in Montreal.


----------



## devilbat

Agamon said:
			
		

> If Lindros signs a minimum contract and plays for bonuses, he's a great deal.  Anything more than that is waste of cap space, IMO.




I guess I agree with this.  

I just can't stand Lindros.  From the crap he pulled when drafted by Quebec, then the stuff in Philly (i.e. Brind'amour's wife), to the garbage with his parents, and some personal stories I know envolving a mutual friend.  He's such an arrogant jerk, who has always believed he's bigger then the game.


----------



## Agamon

devilbat said:
			
		

> No kidding.  I really thought Lowe would be able to hold the team together considering their playoff succes.  Every report I heard was that Samsonov wanted to stay in Edmonton.
> 
> I think Samsonov leaving the Oilers is a huge career mistake for him.  Playing in media friendly Edmonton, on a young and exciting team may have made him a superstar.  You watch, this guy is going to be a bust in Montreal.




I'll watch.  Every single game on RDS (I like being a Habs fan).  He's playing with his buddy Kovy.  I think he'll do fine (knock on wood).

I believe Montreal has a team this season that is a lot like Buffalo's last season (sans the whiney goaltenders).  This is a good thing, I think.


----------



## Knightfall

*Flyers re-sign Joni Pitkanen for one year*
*Canadian Press*
_7/14/2006 1:49:29 PM_

*The Philadelphia Flyers have re-signed top-four defenceman Joni Pitkanen to a one-year contract. The 22-year-old Finn had a career-high 46 points (13-33) and 78 penalty minutes in 58 games last season while leading the team in ice time (23:42).*

"Joni Pitkanen is a player who made great strides in his development last season and we feel can one day be one of the top defencemen in the league," Flyers GM Bob Clarke said in a statement. "His importance to the team is along the same lines as Jeff Carter, Mike Richards and R.J. Umberger and it is a priority for us to make sure that our younger players remain in the organization."

Pitkanen, Philadelphia's first choice, fourth overall in the 2002 NHL entry draft, won the Barry Ashbee Trophy as the Flyers' most outstanding defenceman last season and the Pelle Lindbergh Memorial Trophy as the most improved player.


----------



## Knightfall

*Capitals sign enforcer Brashear*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/14/2006 2:14:21 PM_

*The Washington Capitals have signed free agent left wing Donald Brashear.*

Brashear, 34, appeared in 270 games for the Philadelphia Flyers during the past four seasons, posting 66 points and 648 penalty minutes.

He has led the Flyers in penalty minutes in each of the past three seasons. In 2002-03 Brashear was named the winner of the Flyers' Pelle Lindbergh Memorial Trophy as the team's most improved player in a vote of his teammates.

A 6-foot-2, 235-pound native of Bedford, Ind., Brashear has appeared in 769 NHL games for the Montreal Canadiens, Vancouver Canucks and Philadelphia Flyers during 12 seasons, recording 75 goals and 104 assists for 179 points, while posting 2,165 penalty minutes.

He has led his respective teams in penalty minutes a total of eight times, including a league-leading 372 penalty minutes in 1997-98.


----------



## Knightfall

*Maple Leafs sign first-round pick Tlusty*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/14/2006 2:14:36 PM_

*The Toronto Maple Leafs have signed their first pick from the 2006 Entry Draft, Jiri Tlusty to a three year entry level contract.*

In keeping with club policy, financial terms of the contract were not disclosed.

The native of Slany, Czech Republic spent last season with HC Rabat Kladno of the Czech Republic Extraleague recording 10 points with 51 penalty minutes in 44 games. He also played four games for the Czech Republic team at the 2006 World Junior Hockey Championship in Vancouver.

That same year he captained the Czech Under-18 World Championship team registering seven points with eight penalty minutes in seven games and was named to the tournament All-Star team.

Tlusty has spent the past five seasons with HC Rabat Kladno beginning with their Under-18 team during the 2001-02 season as a 14 year old.


----------



## Knightfall

*Oilers re-sign Horcoff to three-year deal*
*Canadian Press*
_7/14/2006 2:14:44 PM_

*Shawn Horcoff wants to be an Oiler for a long time so he had no problem forgoing his right to unrestricted free agency next year.*

The first-line centre signed a $10.8-million US, three-year deal with the Oilers on Friday, avoiding salary arbitration in the process.

''I'm ecstatic, happy to be in Edmonton for three more years,'' Horcoff told The Canadian Press from B.C.

''After last year and us going as far as we did, I obviously wanted to stay with this team and try to get back there to win one extra game.''

''I enjoy the city, they treat me great there.''

The 27-year-old restricted free agent had a career-high 73 points (22-51) in 79 games last season, his fifth in the NHL - all with the Oilers.

He also had 19 points (7-12) in 24 games during Edmonton's surprise playoff run. Horcoff filed for arbitration July 5 but never really thought he would go through with it.

''No one wants to go through that,'' said Horcoff, a member of Canada's back-to-back IIHF world champion teams of 2003 and 2004. ''The contract came together pretty quickly.''

Horcoff will earn $3.6 million a year after making $1 million last season.

That makes him the second-highest paid Oiler after goalie Dwayne Roloson, who earlier this summer signed an $11-million, three-year deal ($3.66 million average).

Horcoff was the 13th NHL player to settle among the 69 who filed for arbitration July 5.

Centre Jarret Stoll and winger Ales Hemsky are the two remaining Oilers still slated for arbitration.


----------



## Knightfall

*Panthers sign goaltender Auld*
*Canadian Press*
_7/14/2006 3:02:34 PM_

*The Florida Panthers signed newly acquired goaltender Alex Auld to a $1.475-million, one-year contract Friday.*

The 25-year-old went 33-26-6 with a 2.94 goals-against average and a .902 save percentage in his first full NHL season last year with the Vancouver Canucks, taking over for the injured Dan Cloutier.

Auld, who made $513,000 last season, was part of the package sent to Florida in the Roberto Luongo deal June 23.


----------



## Knightfall

*From TSN.ca!!!*

*Ice Chips for Friday, July 14*

> Bruins top draft pick Phil Kessel will likely be playing at least one more year of college hockey at Minnesota. _- St. Paul Pioneer Press_

> Negotiations are not going well with Avalanche RW Marek Svatos, one of Colorado's top goal scorers last season. "We're at a point where it's tough to say where it goes from here," Svatos' agent Rich Evans said. "(Talks) could have gone better; otherwise, we'd have a deal by now." _- Denver Post_

> Unrestricted free agent C Greg Johnson has piqued the interest of the Ottawa Senators. _- Ottawa Sun_

> Sovietsky Sport, the bible of all things hockey in Russia, says the six-foot-five Mikhnov is leaving his Russian club team, Lokomotiv Yaroslavl, presumably to make his way across the pond to sign with the Oilers. But Oilers assistant general manager Scott Howson says a Mikhnov sighting is a tad premature. "We have had discussions with his agent (Don Meehan) and Mikhnov would like to come over, but we haven't even offered a contract," Howson said on Thursday. _- Edmonton Journal_

> The Edmonton Oilers are denying reports that Eric Lindros may be meeting with general manager Kevin Lowe in a tour of NHL cities to talk about a possible contract. _- Edmonton Journal_

> Eric Lindros has made visits to Dallas to listen to a pitch from Stars management and to Edmonton to discuss a possible future with the Oilers. The New York Islanders also are believed to have interest in No. 88. _- Globe & Mail_

> Seven NHL teams are interested in Oiler free-agent right winger Radek Dvorak. _- Edmonton Journal_

> Jiri Tlusty, who was selected 13th overall by the Maple Leafs at the entry draft in June, signed a three-year deal with Toronto that could see him playing major junior hockey for the Sault Ste. Marie Greyhounds next season. _- Toronto Star_


----------



## Knightfall

*Sabres trade rights of Pyatt to Canucks*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/14/2006 5:06:49 PM_

*BUFFALO, N.Y. - The Buffalo Sabres have traded the rights of forward Taylor Pyatt to the Vancouver Canucks, in exchange for a fourth-round selection in the 2007 NHL Entry Draft.*

Pyatt, the 6-4, 220-pound left wing played in 41 games for Buffalo during the 2005-06 season. He finished the year with six goals and six assists, including one game-winning goal against Ottawa on April 8. During the 2006 Stanley Cup Playoffs, Pyatt appeared in 14 games and collected five assists).

Pyatt played 230 games over the last four seasons with the Sabres (2001-2006), totaling 80 points. In his NHL career, Pyatt has appeared in 308 regular season games, collecting 98 points.


----------



## Knightfall

*Canes agree to terms with Walser, Kowalski*
*Canadian Press*
_7/14/2006 6:52:14 PM_

*RALEIGH, N.C. (AP) - The Carolina Hurricanes agreed to terms with defenceman Derrick Walser and goaltender Craig Kowalski on one-year contracts Friday.*

Walser, who played with Carolina winger Erik Cole in Berlin in 2004-05, led Eisbaren Berlin with 19 goals and finished third on the team with 43 points in 52 regular-season games last year. He finished with six playoff goals to help the team win its second straight league title.

Kowalski started last season with the Florida Everblades, Carolina's ECHL affiliate, before being recalled to Lowell of the AHL. He later joined the Hurricanes as the team's practice and emergency goaltender.


----------



## Teflon Billy

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> *Sabres trade rights of Pyatt to Canucks*
> *TSN.ca Staff*
> _7/14/2006 5:06:49 PM_
> 
> *BUFFALO, N.Y. - The Buffalo Sabres have traded the rights of forward Taylor Pyatt to the Vancouver Canucks, in exchange for a fourth-round selection in the 2007 NHL Entry Draft.*
> /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Uh...who?
> 
> Oh, another left winger :\
> 
> WTF?


----------



## Knightfall

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> Uh...who?
> 
> Oh, another left winger :\
> 
> WTF?




*Taylor Pyatt (LW)*
http://www.nhl.com/players/8467881.html

*Age:* 24
*Place of Birth:* Thunder Bay, Ont., Canada
*HT:* 6-4 *WT:* 227
*Shoots:* L
*NHL Seasons:* 5

2005-06: GP 41, G 6, A 6, P 12, +/- -1, PIM 33.

*Scouting Report*
_Assets:_ Boasts a tremendous combination of size and skating ability. Has sound body-checking skills, and is both defensively aware and an emerging offensive talent.

_Flaws:_ The jury is still out on his offensive upside. Tends to struggle in the hockey sense department.

_Career Potential:_ Power forward.


----------



## Knightfall

*Oilers pursue Mikhnov*
_By DEREK VAN DIEST -- Edmonton Sun_

*The Edmonton Oilers are waiting on the Russians for the services of Alexei Mikhnov.*

The Oilers first pick in the 2000 NHL Entry Draft (17th overall) has spent the last six years playing in the Russian Super League.

This fall the Oilers hope to have the six-foot-five, 228-pound left winger in camp.

"We'd like to sign him," said Oilers assistant general manager Scott Howson. "But that's not possible until the Russians sign the IIHF-NHL transfer agreement."

The Russian Hockey Federation had verbally agreed to sign the agreement in June allowing for players under contract to come to the NHL. However, the Russians have still yet to sign it.

Sovetsky Sport in Russia reported Mikhnov signed a two-way contract in North America and is leaving Yaroslavl Lokomotiv, the club he's played for the last two years.

"We can't do anything until that has been resolved," Howson said. "We're told the Russians are going to be part of the agreement again very soon."

Russia did not accept the terms of the international transfer agreement put in place following the signing of the new Collective Bargaining Agreement between the NHL and the players' association.

At dispute was the transfer fees Russian clubs would get for releasing their players.

One of the biggest opponents is Magnitogorsk Metallurg, who currently own the rights to Evgeni Malkin, the Pittsburgh Penguins first pick (second overall) in the 2004 draft.

Mikhnov scored 14 goals and added eight assists in 40 games with Yaroslavl Lokomotiv last season.

He was also a member of the Russian team that competed at this spring's World Championships.

"He's a big, strong player who's improved a lot in the last couple of years," Howson said. "He would have a chance to make our team if we can get him over here. A couple of years ago, that wasn't the case."

A couple of years ago, the Oilers had a chance to see Mikhnov up close and personal. He didn't have any equipment for his visit and needed to borrow a pair of Cory Cross's skates.

At the time the Oilers felt Mikhnov was not ready to play in the NHL.

Things have changed. Now it seems only a matter of time before Mikhnov officially signs.

"It's hard to say when that will happen," Howson said. "He still has a year left on his contract, so until they sign the agreement Alexei can't come."


----------



## Knightfall

_New Chicago Blackhawks forward Martin Havlat poses in his new jersey after being formally introduced at a news conference in Chicago, Tuesday, July 11, 2006. Havlat was acquired from the Ottawa Senators in a three-team trade that also involved the San Jose Sharks. (AP Photo/Charles Rex Arbogast)_


----------



## Knightfall

*Red Wings sign C Hussey, D Smith to one-year deals*
*Sports Ticker*
_July 13, 2006_

*DETROIT (Ticker) - The Detroit Red Wings on Thursday signed center Matt Hussey and defenseman Dan Smith to one-year contracts.*

Hussey, 27, had just one assist in 13 games with the Pittsburgh Penguins last season. In 65 games with Wilkes Barre/Scranton of the American Hockey League, Hussey had 21 goals and 30 assists.

The Penguins selected Hussey in the ninth round of the 1998 draft.

Smith, 29, played in seven games with the Edmonton Oilers last season. He spent most of the campaign with Hamilton of the AHL, recording 16 assists in 69 games.

A seventh-round pick of Colorado in 1995, Smith played in 15 games with the Avalanche before leaving the organization in 2001.

"Matt and Dan are players that will provide quality depth in our organization," Red Wings general manager Jim Nill said. "Since the salary cap was put into place, the importance of adding value players has been magnified."


----------



## Knightfall

The Florida Panthers website says that not only did *Auld* sign today, but that the Panthers re-signed *C Stephan Weiss*, as well. Sportsnet.ca's Free Agent Tracker lists the deal as being a one-year contract, worth $900,000 US.

There have been TONS of minor signings today, and Sportsnet.ca's Free Agent Tracker is one of the best places to see all the signings.

http://www2.sportsnet.ca/hockey/nhl/06NHL_freeagent_tracker.php

A few other NHL players that have signed/re-signed today include LW Shawn Thornton (with Anaheim), F Derek Roy (with Buffalo, qualifying offer), and D Scott Ferguson (with San Jose).

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*Devils sign G Jordan Parise*
*Associated Press*
_July 14, 2006_

*EAST RUTHERFORD, N.J. (AP) -- Goaltender Jordan Parise joined his brother, Zach, as a member of the Devils on Friday, signing his first professional contract with New Jersey.*

Terms weren't immediately available.

The older brother of forward Zach Parise, the goaltender played the last three seasons for the University of North Dakota, posting a 55-20-7 record with 10 shutouts. He had a 2.14 goals-against average.

This past season, he reached career highs in games played (34), wins (24), and shutouts (6). Parise completed his collegiate playing career as North Dakota's all-time leader in goals-against average, while finishing second in victories and shutouts.


----------



## Knightfall

*Here's more on the Derek Roy signing!*

*Roy, Paetsch accept qualifying offers*
*Sports Ticker*
_7/14/2006 9:10:48 PM_

*BUFFALO, New York (Ticker) - The Buffalo Sabres slowly but surely are getting their house in order.*

After beginning the offseason with a total of 22 restricted free agents, the Sabres reduced the number to 16 on Friday, when they announced center Derek Roy and defenseman Nathan Paetsch accepted their one-year qualifying offers.

Financial terms were not disclosed, but Roy made $782,000 with Buffalo last season, while Paetsch spent the majority of the campaign with Rochester of the American Hockey League.

Roy and Paetsch join goaltender Martin Biron, defenseman Brian Campbell and enforcer Andrew Peters as players the Sabres have gotten under contract since they became free agents on July 1. Left wing Taylor Pyatt, also a restricted free agent, was traded to the Vancouver Canucks on Friday.

A second-round pick in 2001, Roy appeared in 70 games with Buffalo in 2005-06, registering 18 goals and 28 assists.  The 23-year-old added five tallies and 15 points in 18 postseason contests.

Paetsch, 23, made his NHL debut this past campaign, notching an assist in his only game of action during the regular season. The Saskatchewan native, who recorded 11 goals and 50 points in 72 contests with Rochester, also played in Game Seven of the Eastern Conference finals against the eventual Stanley Cup champion Carolina Hurricanes due to injuries on Buffalo's blue line.

The Sabres on Friday also agreed to terms with defenseman Andrej Sekera on a three-year contract.

Sekera, 20, has spent the past two seasons with Owen Sound of the Ontario Hockey League, scoring 21 goals and 55 points in 51 games in 2005-06.  A native of the Czech Republic, Sekera was a third-round pick in the 2004 draft.


----------



## Knightfall

*Kings sign first round pick Lewis*
*Sports Ticker*
_7/14/2006 8:49:01 PM_

*LOS ANGELES (Ticker) - While attempting to improve the Los Angeles Kings for the immediate future, general manager Dean Lombardi took a step to help the team in the long term Friday, signing 2006 first-round pick Trevor Lewis to a three-year contract.*

Drafted 17th overall on June 24, Lewis was one of two players selected by the Kings in the first round.  Goaltender Jonathan Bernier was taken with the 11th overall pick.

A native of Salt Lake City, Lewis recorded 35 goals and 40 assists in 56 games with Des Moines of the United States Hockey League last season.  The 19-year-old center added three tallies and 16 points in 11 playoff contests.

Lewis, who had committed to the University of Michigan before being drafted, was a USHL All-Star in 2005-06, when he was named the league's player, forward and most gentlemanly player of the year.


----------



## Knightfall

*Sharks re-sign Davison, Parker*
*Sports Ticker*
_7/14/2006 9:36:45 PM_

*SAN JOSE, California (Ticker) - San Jose Sharks general manager Doug Wilson had a busy day Friday, re-signing defenseman Rob Davison and right wing Scott Parker to one-year contracts while inking five others to deals.*

Davison, a fourth-round pick in 1998, recorded career highs of five assists and six points in 69 games with the Sharks last season. The 26-year-old has collected two goals and 10 assists in 139 career contests.

Parker appeared in just 10 games in 2005-06 due to injuries, registering one goal and 38 penalty minutes. The 28-year-old led San Jose with 101 penalty minutes in 2003-04.

A member of Colorado's Stanley Cup championship team in 2001, Parker has amassed six goals, 13 assists and 601 penalty minutes in 262 career games with the Avalanche and Sharks.

San Jose on Friday also re-signed goaltender Dimitri Patzold to a one-year contract, inked free agents Scott Ferguson and Graham Mink to one-year deals and signed center Joe Pavelski and netminder Taylor Dakers to standard contracts.

A fourth-round pick in 2001, Patzold posted a 10-21-0 record and 3.97 goals-against average with Cleveland of the American Hockey League last season. A defenseman, Ferguson split 2005-06 between the Minnesota Wild and Houston of the AHL and has collected seven goals and 14 assists in 218 NHL games with the Edmonton Oilers, Anaheim Ducks and Wild.

Mink has notched two penalty minutes in five career contests with the Washington Capitals. The 27-year-old right wing scored 21 goals and 40 points in 43 regular-season games with Hershey of the AHL last season, adding eight tallies and 13 assists during the playoffs en route to the Calder Cup championship.

Pavelski just completed his second season at the University of Wisconsin, helping the Badgers capture the NCAA national championship. Dakers posted 30 wins and a league-leading .926 save percentage with Kootenay in 2005-06, his third campaign with the Western Hockey League club.


----------



## Knightfall

*Lessard accepts Stars offer*
*Sports Ticker*
_7/14/2006 9:59:34 PM_

*FRISCO, Texas (Ticker) - The Dallas Stars now have two of the last three Hobey Baker Award winners under wraps.*

After signing 2005 winner Marty Sertich on Monday, the Stars announced Friday that 2004 recipient Junior Lessard accepted the team's one-year qualifying offer.

Signed as an undrafted free agent in April 2004, Lessard made his NHL debut last season, recording a goal and 12 penalty minutes in five games.  The 26-year-old right wing spent the majority of the campaign with Iowa of the American Hockey League, collecting 26 tallies and 32 assists in 66 contests.

"Junior was one of our most productive offensive players in Iowa last season and we look for him to continue his development with us," Dallas general manager Doug Armstrong said.  "Before last season, he had a good year with the Houston Aeros (of the AHL) and we're looking forward to seeing him take another step in his career this year."

Lessard, a native of Quebec, was named the nation's top collegiate player in 2004 after scoring 32 goals and 63 points in 45 game with the University of Minnesota-Duluth.  He also helped the school to its first Frozen Four appearance since 1985 as a senior that season.


----------



## Knightfall

*The Score.ca's NHL Weekly Notebook*
http://forecaster.ca/thescore/hockey/news.cgi?notebook

*Roughly two weeks into the free agent period, we round up the top remaining free agents (as of July 13), and take a look at what's buzzing around the 30 NHL cities...*

*AVALANCHE*
After cutting some payroll and bringing on a bit of a youth movement, new Avs GM Francois Giguere has been busy plugging some holes deep in the depth chart, and fishing for diamonds in the rough along the way. None of Mark Rycroft, Ben Guite, or Matt Murley will make an offensive impact this season, if ever. Rycroft may prove valuable defensively. Third string goaltender Vitaly Kolesnik, after a decent run in Colorado last season, has signed to play in Russia this year.

*BLACKHAWKS*
Last week we reported the 'Hawks as being strangely quiet, for a team with so many weaknesses. They must have been saving up for a mighty roar, because they sure changed the face of their team this week! Big left winger Mark Bell was shipped to San Jose in a three-way deal with Ottawa that brings potential superstar left winger Martin Havlat to the Windy City, along with two-way stud Bryan Smolinski. Chicago's questionable offense suddenly has a scary element to it. They also locked up newcomer Tony Salmelainen, as well as youngster Patrick Sharp to two-year deals, and brought in a third-line center in Denis Arkhipov, who had played last season in Russia.

*BLUE JACKETS*
All GM Doug McLean did this week was sign backup goaltender Ty Conklin to a contract, and re-sign their waiver-wire steal from last year Ron Hainsey for two years. Conklin will provide a challenge to fellow newcomer Fredrik Norrena. The two of them will battle it out for the right to play behind youngster Pascal Leclaire, with the loser becoming the starter in Syracuse (AHL).

*BLUES*
After a week in which the Blues locked up some big name unrestricted free agents Doug Weight, Bill Guerin, Petr Cajanek, and Jay McKee, they were suddenly quite silent. First overall draft pick in 2006 Erik Johnson made official his intention to play college hockey this year, leaving the Blues with a roster that is spotty, but seems complete nonetheless. Going with an unproven goaltending tandem in Curtis Sanford and Jason Bacashihua may prove to be a mistake.

*BRUINS*
Boston has made perhaps the biggest impact on the free agent market this summer, but it certainly was not because of this past week. Adding a small, but offensively-talented winger in Chris Collins will add some scoring punch to their AHL affiliate Providence, and he'll serve as a fine injury stand-in on a top scoring line with the big club. Mark Mowers was added to provide depth to the checking line.

*CANADIENS*
Tied with Chicago as the quietest team in the NHL this summer, the Habs continued to ride Chicago's coattails in the noise department by coming out with a mighty roar of their own. Dishing off Richard Zednik to Washington and replacing him with Mike Johnson from Phoenix were tiny moves compared to the signing of the most talented free agent still left on the market. Sergei Samsonov will now line up on the top line with Saku Koivu and Alexei Kovalev to form a formidable troika. They also re-signed some key youngsters in Chris Higgins, Mike Komisarek, and Mike Ribeiro, as well as backup goalie David Aebischer.

*CANUCKS*
Problem: Vancouver is in desperately need of scoring from the right side, yet they have eaten much of the payroll in the re-signing of Roberto Luongo and the Sedin twins, pushing former Canuck right winger Anson Carter out of their price range. Solution: Sign Marc Chouinard? While that certainly can't be the answer to their problem, Chouinard was brought on board to add offense to the third or possibly second line as a winger, or take up his usual position at center (although Vancouver already has three pivots in place, and they brought in Tommi Santala earlier to fill the void on the fourth line). The Canucks will be in a lot of trouble if they don't solve that right winger problem by October.

*CAPITALS*
In looking for a potential skilled right winger to fit in on the Alexander Ovechkin line, the Caps turned to an old friend. Richard Zednik was picked up from Montreal for a draft pick. Zednik got his start in the NHL in Washington, and was drafted by them in 1994 (249th overall). His career high is 50 points in a season, and the Slovak will certainly top that if he even gets a sniff of Ovechkin's line.

*COYOTES*
Phoenix had an abundance of second-line players on their team, and not enough first-line players. They cleared up some of the logjam (and freed up some salary in the process) by trading winger Mike Johnson to Montreal for a draft pick. Their lineup becomes a little more set, and they have lots of salary room to make the necessary changes during the regular season.

*DEVILS*
After pushing their salary to the brink of the cap with the re-signing of Patrik Elias and Jamie Langenbrunner, and with the knowledge that they would soon shell out the dough for rearguard Colin White, the Devils know that they need to fill any remaining holes as cheaply as they can. Enter Michael Rupp, a former New Jersey depth player who will be back to fill the same role.

*DUCKS*
After landing superstar defenseman Chris Pronger, Anaheim fans would be happy if they did nothing else this summer. However, GM Brian Burke will usher Stanislav Chistov back into the lineup, signing him to a two-year deal after Chistov's self-imposed banishment to the Russian League last season. The enigmatic Russian has offensive upside, but after a strong NHL rookie campaign, Chistov faded in year two and wasn't overly impressive in his AHL and Russian League stints either.

*FLAMES*
GM Darryl Sutter opened some eyes upon announcing that he was stepping down as head coach. Assistant coach Jim Playfair will take over, and bring with him a looser dressing room and a marginally more offensive style of play. Calgary also secured the services of Jamie McLennan, who will act as backup goaltender to star Miikka Kiprusoff.

*FLYERS*
GM Bob Clarke, under a bit of a cap crunch, has spent the summer adding a lot of cheap bodies that will ride the carousel on and off the third and fourth lines. Players such as Randy Robitaille, Mark Cullen, Marty Murray, and Brad Tapper will not be the answer to a Stanley Cup, but they will provide depth and skill on the lower lines. Last Friday, the Flyers locked up youngster R.J. Umberger.

*HURRICANES*
Carolina has absolutely no depth up front, and this week they added a former Atlanta fourth round pick in Pat Dwyer (116th overall in 2002). A little on the small side, Dwyer will likely serve as an injury reserve for the NHL squad, but a big contributor to the AHL squad in Lowell. The Hurricanes will likely continue to restock all three forward positions with depth players throughout the summer.

*KINGS*
The Kings may be trying to find a diamond in the rough when they signed undrafted, but former NCAA All-Star Gabe Gauthier. A short, but stocky pivot, Gauthier finished fourth in scoring for the University of Denver behind the likes of San Jose rookie Matt Carle and Colorado prospect Paul Stastny. Los Angeles also added depth defenseman Kevin Dallman to the mix.

*LIGHTNING*
Tampa Bay is quite happy with their four lines up front, it's the back half that they want to fix. In adding netminder Marc Denis, they have solidified their goaltending. So they have set their sights on their defensemen. They have lost several defensemen, for one reason or another, and added Filip Kuba a week ago. This past week, the veteran Luke Richardson and youngster Doug Janik signed up. With the price the Lightning paid to keep their forwards, you can see when looking at their group on the back end where the extra money was found.

*MAPLE LEAFS*
After rumors galore involving the Maple Leafs and several prominent free agents, all that Toronto fans have to show for it is a couple of re-signings. Young grinder Ben Ondrus was locked up for two years, and constant-enigma Nik Antropov was signed for one. In just getting a one-year contract, Antropov will be eligible for unrestricted free agency next year. Maybe playing for what could potentially be a big raise will motivate the lanky Kazak.

*OILERS*
Scrambling to rebuild a defense corps that was decimated simply by losing one player (of course, that one player is Chris Pronger, but he's still just one man!), Edmonton aggressively traded for prospect Jan Hejda from Buffalo, and then wasted no time at all in signing the big Czech. At 28, he'll be ready to join the lineup immediately, albeit as a No.5 or 6 rearguard.

*PANTHERS*
GM Mike Keenan spent the week attempting to lock up his restricted free agents, and was successful in signing power-forward-in-waiting Nathan Horton, along with depth defenseman Steve Montador. Keenan also grabbed 28-year-old Finnish rearguard Ari Vallin, who has yet to play in the NHL, but may be ready to step in immediately.

*PENGUINS*
Pittsburgh is fairly weak on both wings, and this past week saw nothing changing in that department. Or any department, for that matter, as new GM Ray Shero was silent. In fact, other than the signing of Jarkko Ruutu, Shero has been silent all summer. Penguin fans are hoping their new GM is not gun-shy, just patient.

*PREDATORS*
Another team that was silent this week, but they made all the noise they needed to earlier with the signing of Jason Arnott. Blue-chip prospect Alexander Radulov's arrival will likely not be very silent in the fall, either. The Preds have built one of the strongest teams in the NHL, and they will likely head to camp with the team as it is now.

*RANGERS*
New York fell apart in the first round of the playoffs last year, and it exposed a huge need: veteran, stable leadership. Does Brendan Shanahan fit the bill? Um... yes. And then some. The Rangers won the much-hyped Shanahan sweepstakes, locking up the 37-year-old 40-goal scorer for this season. Coming off his best year since 1997, Shanny adds grit, leadership, and offense to a lineup needing all of the above.

*RED WINGS*
While other teams wheel their shopping carts up and down the aisles of the free agent supermarket, Detroit continues to find the shelves cleared of all the merchandise that they wanted by the time they get there. What they are left with is the same team that they had last year, minus Steve Yzerman, Brendan Shanahan, and Manny Legace. This week they managed to re-sign Daniel Cleary and Brett Lebda, but no new pieces have been added.

*SABRES*
The Sabres are too busy wading through all their restricted free agents to worry about any unrestricted ones. More players are without contracts, than with, and there is also a long list of said players ready to go to arbitration. GM Darcy Regier is chipping away at the pile, however, locking up goaltender Martin Biron, rearguard Brian Campbell, and tough guy Andrew Peters.

*SENATORS*
Shaken up after watching defensive stud Zdeno Chara walk out of Ottawa without the Sens getting anything in return, GM John Muckler would be darned if he let something like that happen again. Good-bye Martin Havlat. In trading Havlat, along with Bryan Smolinski, the Sens shored up their defense in acquiring offensive rearguard Tom Preissing, and restocked the shelves with Josh Hennessy and Michal Barinka. They also re-signed backup goaltender Ray Emery, and depth forward Jeff Heerema. The Ottawa roster looks quite a bit different from last year, but is still highly-skilled, and flush with talented prospects in the system.

*SHARKS*
Cha-ching! That's what Jonathan Cheechoo was thinking when San Jose picked up Joe Thornton last fall. And after winning the Rocket Richard Trophy on the strength of 56 goals, Cheechoo was certainly correct. Now it's Mark Bell's turn to say "Cha-ching", after his trade from Chicago to the Sharks. The big winger will line up on the left side of Thornton and Cheechoo, and he is exactly the player GM Doug Wilson was looking for to play in that spot. The Sharks will now boast the most formidable line in the NHL.

*STARS*
Dallas seems to be easing into a rebuilding phase. They are unwilling to jump into the free agent market with both feet, and seem ready and willing to give the youngsters a chance. At the same time, they are hanging onto veteran stalwarts like Mike Modano, Sergei Zubov, Stu Barnes, and Jere Lehtinen. The rebuilding process will be slow this way, and the Stars are hoping they can pull it off without missing the playoffs.

*THRASHERS*
Bet you didn't think that CSI: Miami star David Caruso could play hockey. Well, the Thrashers signed Caruso as further insurance between the pipes. Okay, maybe he's not that Caruso. Regardless, he'll be the No. 5 goalie in the system. Don't laugh, four goalies wasnât enough last fall, as the Thrashers went through injury after injury in that position.

*WILD*
After making moves to fix up their offense, which was lacking in the new NHL -- particularly in the second half -- Minnesota now focuses on tweaking their depth. Last week they added Branko Radivojevic, who adds some two-way skills to the third line.


----------



## Knightfall

*Stars looking to land Lindros*
*Sportsnet.ca*
_July 14, 2006_

*The Dallas Stars appear to have the inside track on Eric Lindros. Sources are telling Sportsnet that Dallas has offered the Toronto native a contract in the vicinity of $2 million. Big E made $1.5 million last year with the Maple Leafs.*

Toronto's last offer to Lindros is believed to be half of what the Stars are putting on the table and that doesn't include Jason Allison-type incentive bonuses that Lindros is entitled to based on his time spent on injured reserve.

Edmonton and Los Angeles also remain interested in signing the veteran centre.

In 33 games with the Leafs last season, Lindros recorded 11 goals and 11 assists before his season was cut short because of a wrist injury. Big E had signed a one-year contract with Toronto in August of last year.

In 711 career games with the Philadelphia Flyers, New York Rangers and Leafs, Lindros has 367 goals and 472 assists.


----------



## Lord Zardoz

*Who I would like to see in the 2007 playoffs*

Since I am bored, I figure why not make a list of who I would like to see in next years playoffs.  This has no bearing on who I actually think will make it into the playoffs, just who I think would be good teams to see in the playoffs.

Eastern Conference:
CANADIENS
SENATORS
SABRES
MAPLE LEAFS
PENGUINS
CAROLINA
BOSTON
WASHINGTON or NEW YORK ISLANDERS

Reasons Why:
Toronto, Montreal and Ottawa all get in because they are Canadian teams.  In addition, Toronto + either of the other teams will give us a good rivalry series.

Buffalo gets in because they made for some entertaining hockey in this years playoffs.  Carolina gets in for the same reason, despite my desire for them to all catch herpes and die in a fire for beating the Oilers this year.  Also, if a sun belt team is going to win the cup, it is better for the game if they at least show up to the playoffs the following year.

Penguins get in because I have to pick someone from the Atlantic division.  May as well put Crosby in for at least one round of the playoffs.

Boston gets in becuase its an original 6 team, and though no longer as prevalent, they are a long time rival of Montreal.

The last team for the east would be either the Islanders or Washington by virtue of not being the New Jersey Devils, Flyers, or New York Rangers.  Neither has gotten into the playoffs recently very often, and teams that dont get in as often seem to be better to watch then teams that show up every year and make a 1st or 2nd round exit.  Also, they are not a sun belt team.  I dont have anything against fans of sun belt teams, but there are simply more hockey fans in places that get snow.

I will also say now that I tend to follow the western conference more than the eastern conference

Western Conference:
COYOTES
FLAMES
OILERS
CANUCKS
STARS
SHARKS
DUCKS
BLACKHAWKS

Edmonton, Calgary, and Vancouver all get in for being Canadian teams.  Also, I was very pissed off this year when I was denied a chance to watch Edmonton and Calgary murder one another in the playoffs.  I would love to see Edmonton win a cup soon, but I am willing to settle for watching these two teams killl one another.

Dallas gets in because I kind of got used to watching Edmonton and Dallas play one another in the playoffs.  It made for entertaining hockey.

The Sharks and the Ducks get in for the same reason Buffalo did.  They make for entertaining hockey.

I would throw the Coyotes into the playoffs because they would be a 'new' face in the playoffs, and it would be nice to see Gretzky in the playoffs again, even if its just as a coach.

I threw the Blackhawks in for a few reasons.  For one, if they make the playoffs, it would mean they are no longer a complete joke, and I think it would be good for the NHL to have a strong team in that city that has the capability of supporting a good team.  In a perfect world, Chicago would be a great rival for Detroit and St Louis.  Also, they have been out of the playoffs for a while, and as I said before, that is something that I see as something that can make for more intresting playoff hockey.

Teams I dont want to see:

I would like to have the playoffs go by without seeing Detroit, New Jersey, Colorado, The New York Rangers, or Phillidelphia in the playoffs.  And if I disregard the Canadian factor, Toronto.  For most of them, its because they are teams that I am just bored with seeing in the playoffs.  They could do with a year or two of missing the playoffs to make the players and their fans hungrier.  For New York and Toronto, its because they are ust the sort of NHL teams that hockey fans love to hate.

If Toronto does get into the playoffs this year, I want to see them make it all the way to the Cup final.  Not because I think they play entertaining hockey or particularly deserve to win it.  Its because after seeing Calgary go nuts in 2004, and Edmonton do much the same, it proves that Cup starved Canadian Hockey Fans are entertaining to hear / see / read about when they have a good faith beleif that they can win the cup.  And with Toronto's massive fan base, and the fact that they are coming up on 40 years without a cup win, the fan riots that would ensue would be worth watching.

END COMMUNICATION


----------



## Knightfall

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> The Florida Panthers website says that not only did *Auld* sign today, but that the Panthers re-signed *C Stephan Weiss*, as well. Sportsnet.ca's Free Agent Tracker lists the deal as being a one-year contract, worth $900,000 US.



And here is TSN.ca's report on this...

*Panthers ink Weiss; Semenov accepts offer*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/15/2006 9:40:50 AM_

*The Florida Panthers have agreed to terms on a one-year deal with forward Stephen Weiss. In addition, defenceman Alexei Semenov has accepted his qualifying offer.*

Weiss, 23, played in 41 games with the Cats last season recording 21 points (9-12-21) before missing the remainder of the season with a wrist injury on Jan. 1. Prior to his injury, he set a career high with four power play goals, while also recording four multiple point games.

The Toronto, Ontario, native has played in 175 NHL games, all with Florida, scoring 28 goals with 45 assists. He was originally drafted by Florida with their first choice (fourth overall) in the 2001 NHL Entry Draft.

''We look forward to having a healthy Stephen back next season,'' Keenan said. ''After rehabbing and working out this summer, he should be prepared to be a consistent contributor to our team's success.''

Semenov, 25, was acquired by Florida from Edmonton on Nov. 19. In 16 games with the Panthers he scored one goal with one assist and 21 PIM. Prior to the trade, he appeared in 11 contests with Edmonton also notching two points (1-1-2). For his career, Semenov has played in 119 NHL contests scoring five goals with 11 assists and 128 PIM.


----------



## Knightfall

*Lightning re-sign forward Craig*
*Sports Ticker*
_7/15/2006 12:54:42 PM_

*TAMPA, Florida (Ticker) - The Tampa Bay Lightning on Saturday re-signed center Ryan Craig.*

Terms of the deal were not disclosed.

Craig made his NHL debut last season, scoring 15 goals and adding 13 assists in 48 games. He ranked sixth on the team with six power-play goals and was the first Lightning rookie to score 10 goals since Brad Richards in the 2000-01 season.

"Ryan had an outstanding rookie campaign last season and we look forward to seeing him build on his performance this season," Lightning general manager Jay Feaster said. "His drive and determination make him not only a coach's dream and someone you can rely on in so many situations, but he is also a tremendous team player."

An eighth-round pick by Tampa Bay in 2002, the 24-year-old Craig began last season with the Springfield Falcons of the American Hockey League. In 28 games with the Falcons, Craig collected 12 goals and 16 assists.


----------



## Knightfall

*Ducks' Bryzgalov sees himself as No. 1*
*TSN.ca Staff with Reuters files*
_7/15/2006 2:08:18 PM_

*One of the last things an NHL team wants to endure is a goaltending controversy, and the Anaheim Ducks could have their hands full next season with their two netminders.*

Ducks goaltender Ilya Bryzgalov told a Russian newspaper Saturday that the team wants him to be the No. 1 goaltender next season instead of Jean-Sebastien Giguere.

"I got a call from the club and they told me that they see me as their number one goaltender," he told Sovietsky Sport newspaper. "They also want to trade Giguere but no one wants him."

When asked about his relationship with the 2003 Conn Smythe Trophy winner, Bryzgalov told the paper, "I don't want to say anything about him because we play on the same team and I can't say anything bad about him."

Giguere backstopped Anaheim to the Stanley Cup Final in 2003, ultimately losing in Game 7 to the New Jersey Devils. He also recorded five shutouts in 21 games, including a shutout streak of 217 minutes and 44 seconds.

Giguere then signed a four-year contract that summer with the Ducks worth almost $20 million US. The 29-year-old is entering the final year of the deal and will make $3.99 million US next season.

Giguere won 30 games in 60 regular season appearances last season with a 2.66 goals against average, but struggled in the playoffs as the Ducks turned to Bryzgalov.


----------



## Knightfall

*From TSN.ca!!!*

*Ice Chips for Saturday, July 15*

> Blackhawks general manager Dale Tallon says he is done looking for a power play quarterback because of rookie Cam Barker's strong play at prospects camp. However, those plans could change again if Barker shows in the preseason he is not ready. _- Daily Herald Times_

> The Stars visited with Eric Lindros and are trying to woo the free agent into becoming their second-line centre. Lindros earned $1.55 million last season. _- The Dallas Morning News_ (See photo, below)

> Wings general manager Ken Holland said Friday the club made a contract offer to Ed Belfour's agent, Ron Salcer, earlier this week. Holland said he expects to hear from Salcer before the weekend is over. In the past few days, Holland, too, has had his phone ring with trade options in case the Belfour negotiations don't materialize. Jean-Sebastien Giguere or Ilya Bryzgalov, of Anaheim, Vesa Toskala or Evgeni Nabokov, of San Jose, and Martin Biron, of Buffalo are among them. But signing an unrestricted free agent such as Belfour, and not losing anything in a trade, is preferable. _- Detroit News_

> Jason Arnott will make his Predators debut in jersey No. 19. Arnott wore No. 7 during his 4-1/2 seasons in Edmonton, No. 25 during his 4-1/2 seasons in New Jersey and No. 44 for his three-plus seasons in Dallas. _- Tennessean_

> Penguins forward Colby Armstrong and goaltender Marc-Andre Fleury have until 5 p.m. today to accept their qualifying offers, and general manager Ray Shero said Friday that he didn't know which way either was leaning. He planned to call the agents for both players last night. _- Tribune Review_

> The process of selecting a bidder for the Penguins is expected to continue into next week, two people familiar with the situation said yesterday. Although it was thought one of the five bidders would be picked to enter into a letter of intent to buy the club by yesterday, Allen and Company, the New York firm brokering the sale, apparently is still analyzing details of the offers. The price for the team is expected to top $150 million, with bids from those looking to move the team believed to be higher than the rest. _- Pittsburgh Post-Gazette_






*Photo by John Russell*
_Predators head coach Barry Trotz (right) presents Jason Arnott with his Predators jersey Friday._


----------



## Knightfall

*Hockey Hearsay*

*Bruins' pick hints at school return*
_July 15, 2006_
If the reports prove true, the Boston Bruins will have to wait one more year for top pick Phil Kessel to turn pro.

The Bostonherald.com is reporting Kessel, the fifth overall pick in this year's Entry Draft, will be playing at least one more year of college hockey at Minnesota.

Bruins assistant general manager Jeff Gorton was neither surprised nor bothered by the report, though he said he believes Kessel’s final decision for next season hasn’t yet been made.

“I think at this point with the players we’ve added, we’re kind of feeling that out. The way we’ve always had it here is that we do not force a guy to leave college. We’re certainly not going to rush him into something he’s not ready for. He’s in a good program, one that challenges for the national championship every year.”

Despite the top five selection, criticism has followed Kessel through the college ranks, and another year of varsity hockey might help the player's maturation. As a freshman last season, Kessel had 14-28-42 totals in 34 games.


*Belfour deal stalls on bonuses*
_July 15, 2006_
The Detroit Red Wings are keen to sign veteran goaltender Ed Belfour, but it won't happen unless the two sides can agree on bonuses -- which will count against the salary cap.

The two sides are reportedly fine with the base salary -- believed to be in the $500,000 to $1 million range -- but the sticking point is performance bonuses. The WIngs have approximately $6 million in cap room, and do not want to risk alloting a large portion of that to Belfour.

Holland wants to add one or two forwards, and a defenseman, to the roster in addition to a goalie. The Wings are not relying only on the Eagle, and may pursue one of the free-agent goalies via a trade.

"There are goalies available," Holland told Detroitnews.com.

Jean-Sebastien Giguere or Ilya Bryzgalov, of Anaheim, Vesa Toskala or Evgeni Nabokov, of San Jose, and Martin Biron, of Buffalo are among them. But signing an unrestricted free agent such as Belfour, and not losing anything in a trade, is preferable.

One name no longer in the mix is former Wing Dominik Hasek.

"We just decided to go in another direction," Holland said.


*Leafs close to re-signing Allison*
_July 14, 2006_
Jason Allison is lobbying hard to return to Leafs, albeit at a much lower salary than he earned last season.

Ken Campbell reports in today’s Toronto Star Leafs GM John Ferguson has been in regular contact with Allison.

Ferguson has not spoken with Mike Peca's agent Don Meehan in more than a week.


----------



## Knightfall

*Johnson traded for salary reasons*
*TheFourthPeriod.com*
_July 14, 2006_

*When the Coyotes traded winger Mike Johnson to Montreal on Wednesday, it was due to salary cap purposes, reports the Arizona Republic.*

Coyotes GM Mike Barnett said the move was made for financial reasons, but that another trade is not on the way.

"It was time to make the move now because it facilitates the player getting adjusted to the new team, the new city, the new residence, all those things," Barnett told the Republic.

"Another deal isn't imminent at all. It's simply a matter of acquiring more (salary) cap space."

The Republic suggests the money saved ($1.9 million) could go toward signing another unrestricted free agent, making a trade for another forward, or helping the club re-sign restricted free agents Ladislav Nagy and Mike Comrie.

Meanwhile, the paper also claims the Coyotes are not interested in free agent Eric Lindros.


----------



## Agamon

Lord Zardoz said:
			
		

> If Toronto does get into the playoffs this year, I want to see them make it all the way to the Cup final.  Not because I think they play entertaining hockey or particularly deserve to win it.  Its because after seeing Calgary go nuts in 2004, and Edmonton do much the same, it proves that Cup starved Canadian Hockey Fans are entertaining to hear / see / read about when they have a good faith beleif that they can win the cup.  And with Toronto's massive fan base, and the fact that they are coming up on 40 years without a cup win, the fan riots that would ensue would be worth watching.




Yeah, me, not so much.  I would like to see Ottawa finally win, though.


----------



## Knightfall

*Stranger things have happened*

*Oilers in hunt for free agent Lindros*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/15/2006 4:10:15 PM_

*Eric Lindros is expected decide on which team he will sign with by the end of the weekend, and the Western Conference champion Edmonton Oilers believe they are very much in the mix.*

The Oilers, Dallas Stars, Los Angeles Kings, Toronto Maple Leafs appear to be the front runners in landing the veteran centre, who became an unrestricted free agent on July 1.

Lindros, 33, played for the Maple Leafs last season and earned $1.55 million US, but suffered a wrist injury that limited him to just 33 games.

The Maple Leafs offered him a one-year, $750,000 deal, according to Toronto newspapers. The Dallas Stars' offer was reported to be between $1 million US and $1.5 million US.

Lindros was the first overall selection by the Quebec Nordiques in the 1991 NHL Entry Draft and has played 12 seasons in stints with the Philadelphia Flyers, New York Rangers and Maple Leafs.

He scored 11 goals and 22 points last season and has 367 goals and 839 points in 711 career games.


----------



## Knightfall

*Capitals re-sign Eminger, Gordon, Beech*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/15/2006 4:10:42 PM_

*WASHINGTON, D.C. - The Washington Capitals have re-signed defenceman Steve Eminger and forwards Boyd Gordon and Kris Beech.*

In keeping with club policy, financial terms of the deal were not disclosed.

Eminger, 22, has spent the first three years of his NHL career as a Capital, recording five goals and 19 assists for 24 points and 150 penalty minutes in 124 games. He enjoyed the best season of his career last year, finishing third among Capitals defensemen with five goals and 13 assists for 18 points in 66 games. Eminger was second on the team with 120 blocked shots and third on the team with 21:16 average ice time. He was also runner-up for the NHL's Defensive Player of the Week award, Oct. 17, 2005.

Eminger was the Capitals' first-round choice, 12th overall, in the 2002 Entry Draft.

Gordon signed a two-year deal that will see him in a Capitals uniform through 2007-08. The 22-year-old has played 66 games for the Capitals during parts of the past two NHL seasons, his first years as a professional, scoring one goal and adding six assists. Gordon averaged 5:06 of penalty killing time per game with the Capitals, second-best in the NHL. In 2005-06 he had five stints with Washington, totaling 25 games.

Appearing in all 21 playoff games for the 2006 Calder Cup champion Hershey Bears (AHL) last season, Gordon posted two goals and six assists for eight points. He tallied 16 goals and 22 assist for 38 points in 58 regular-season games with the Bears. Included in his 16 goals were seven power-play goals, two shorthanded goals and two game-winning goals. He was third on the team with a plus-9 in the regular season.

Gordon also represented Canada in the 2003 World Junior Championship, earning a silver medal with fellow Capital Steve Eminger.

The Capitals first-round draft selection in 1999, Beech, 25, was reacquired by the Capitals at this year's trade deadline and was a member of the 2006 Calder Cup champion Hershey Bears of the American Hockey League (AHL). He ranked second on the team in playoff points with 28 (14 goals, 14 assists) in 21 games.

Beech appeared in 10 regular-season games for Hershey, posting 14 points (eight goals, six assists). Prior to joining the Capitals, Beech was playing for the Nashville Predators' AHL affiliate, the Milwaukee Admirals. In 48 games with the Admirals, Beech ranked third on the team in goals (18) and points (50). In 58 regular-season AHL games this year, Beech scored 64 points (26 goals, 38 assists), tops among Hershey players. He also appeared in five games for the Capitals last season and has played 104 career NHL games with the Capitals, Pittsburgh Penguins and Predators, recording 11 goals and 19 assists (30 points).

Beech was originally drafted by the Capitals in the first round of the 1999 Entry Draft (seventh overall). The 6'2", 208-pound native of Salmon Arm, B.C., played four games with the Capitals in 2000-01 before being traded to the Pittsburgh Penguins on July 11, 2001, with Ross Lupaschuk, Michal Sivek and future considerations in exchange for Jaromir Jagr and Frantisek Kucera.

Beech was traded from Pittsburgh to Nashville on Sept. 9, 2005, and appeared in five games for the Predators this season, recording one goal and two assists.


----------



## Knightfall

*Sharks sign Goc, Fahey, Murray, Stevenson*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/15/2006 5:25:27 PM_

*The San Jose Sharks announced Saturday that the club has agreed to terms with restricted free agent defencemen Jim Fahey, Doug Murray and Garrett Stafford, centres Marcel Goc, Tomas Plihal and Craig Valette and right wing Grant Stevenson.*

Financial terms of the deal were not disclosed.

Murray played in 34 games with the Sharks, notching an assist and averaging almost 14 minutes of on-ice time.

Goc made his NHL regular season debut with the Sharks last year and scored eight goals and 14 assists in the regular season. In the Sharks playoff run, Goc tallied three assists in 11 games played.


----------



## Agamon

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> > Blackhawks general manager Dale Tallon says he is done looking for a power play quarterback because of rookie Cam Barker's strong play at prospects camp. However, those plans could change again if Barker shows in the preseason he is not ready. _- Daily Herald Times_




Pfff.  Barker had trouble QBing the Tiger's PP, I don't think he's ready to do so for the Hawks.  Dion Phaneuf, he ain't.


----------



## Knightfall

I wonder what Blake's been smoking?


----------



## Agamon

Thanks, that pic has been emailed out.


----------



## Knightfall

*Habs ink Perezhogin to one-year deal*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/16/2006 8:56:52 AM_

*The Montreal Canadiens have secured almost all of their restricted free agents for the 2006-07 season, agreeing to terms with forward Alexander Perezhogin on a one-year contract.*

Perezhogin, 22, will earn $627,000 in 2006-07. He earned $710,600 last season.

The Russian forward played 67 games in his first season with the Canadiens, scoring nine goals and 19 points.

He was taken 25th overall by the Montreal at the 2001 NHL Entry Draft.

The signing leaves forward Michael Ryder as the team's only remaining restricted free agent. Ryder elected to go to salary arbitration and is set to have a hearing later this summer.


----------



## Knightfall

*Coyotes sign Sauve, Saprykin, Spiller*
*Sports Ticker*
_7/16/2006 9:07:57 AM_

*GLENDALE, Arizona (Ticker) - Oleg Saprykin will be back for a second season with the Phoenix Coyotes.*

The Russian left wing has accepted his qualifying offer and signed a one-year contract with the Coyotes, the team announced Sunday.

Saprykin, 25, had 11 goals and 14 assists in 67 games with the Coyotes this past season, his first with the team after five with the Calgary Flames.

Also accepting their qualifying offers and signing one-year deals with Phoenix were goaltender Philippe Sauve and defenseman Matthew Spiller.

Spiller had one assist in eight games with the Coyotes in 2005-06, while Sauve went 3-7 with a 3.97 goals-against average in 13 combined games with the Flames and Coyotes.


----------



## Knightfall

*The Lindros Saga continues...*

*Lindros signs with Stars*
*Sportsnet.ca News*
_July 16, 2006_

*Sportsnet has learned that Eric Lindros has signed a one-year deal with the Dallas Stars worth $1.55 million plus another million in incentives.*

The Toronto Maple Leafs refused to budge on their offer of $1 million, which did not include any team or individual bonuses.

Lindros was quoted in Saturday's Fort-Worth Star Telegram, saying "I think (Dallas is) a great fit. Looking at the roster there, knowing [coach] Dave Tippett and [assistant coach Mark] 'Chopper' Lamb from my Philly days ... I feel good about going down there and I'm looking forward to getting back on the ice."

Over the past two seasons, Lindros has played in only 72 games. Last season, he missed 49 games with wrist injury but scored 22 points (11 goals, 11 assists) in 33 games.

Over his 12-year NHL career, Lindros has 367 goals and 472 assists for 839 points in 711 games.


----------



## Knightfall

*And continues...*

*Stars still chasing Lindros*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/16/2006 7:15:00 PM_

*The Dallas Stars remain in the hunt for free agent centre Eric Lindros but, contrary to early reports, have not signed him - yet.*

A Dallas Stars team source told TSN that they expect the deal to completed Monday and they are finalizing the details of the contract.

A report in the Fort Worth Star-Telegram said Lindros and the Stars were working on a one-year deal that would contain incentives.

"I think it's a great fit," Lindros said to the Fort Worth Star-Telegram on Saturday. "Looking at the roster there, knowing (head coach) Dave Tippett and (assistant coach Mark) 'Chopper' Lamb from my Philly days...I feel good about going down there and I'm looking forward to getting back on the ice."

Lindros, 33, played for the Toronto Maple Leafs last season and earned $1.55 million US, but suffered a wrist injury that limited him to just 33 games.

The Maple Leafs have offered him a one-year, $750,000 deal, according to Toronto newspapers. The Edmonton Oilers and Los Angeles Kings were also mentioned as possible homes for Lindros.

Lindros was the first overall selection by the Quebec Nordiques in the 1991 NHL Entry Draft and has played 12 seasons in stints with the Philadelphia Flyers, New York Rangers and Maple Leafs.

He scored 11 goals and 22 points last season and has 367 goals and 839 points in 711 career games. The former Oshawa General enjoyed his best season in 1994-95, when he scored 29 goals and 70 points in just 46 games and won the Hart Trophy as league MVP. Lindros also led the Flyers to the Stanley Cup Final in 1996-97.


----------



## Agamon

That darn Sportsnet.  How much you wanna bet this is Kypreos' fault?


----------



## Knightfall

*Sens sign Schubert to one-year contract*
*Canadian Press*
_7/17/2006 9:49:32 AM_

*OTTAWA (CP) - Defenceman Christoph Schubert accepted his qualifying offer from the Ottawa Senators on Monday and signed a one-year deal worth $525,000 US.*

Schubert scored four goals and had 10 points while playing 56 games in his rookie season.

The 24-year-old was drafted 127th overall in 2001 by Ottawa and played his first three pro seasons with AHL Binghamton.

Schubert also represented Germany at his second consecutive Olympic Games in Turin last February.


----------



## Knightfall

*GM Burke: Bryzgalov lost in translation?*
*TSN.ca Staff with Orange County Register files*
_7/17/2006 10:22:19 AM_

*If Ilya Bryzgalov is going to be the Anaheim Ducks' No. 1 netminder next season, he didn't find out about it from the team.*

Ducks general manager Brian Burke was quick to respond to Bryzgalov's remarks in a Russian newspaper over the weekend, as the young goaltender said the team notified him that he was going to be their top man in net.

"My first reaction is that this could be a language-barrier issue," Burke told the Orange Country Register through a team spokesman.

"No one from our organization has told either goalie they will be our No. 1 goalie, nor has anyone told them they will be traded. What I did tell each player was that since they have both established themselves as No. 1 goalies in the league, we would listen to (trade) offers on either of them, but I haven't offered either to any team, period."

Bryzgalov was quoted telling Sovietsky Sport newspaper Saturday that the team wants him to be the No. 1 goaltender next season instead of Jean-Sebastien Giguere.

Giguere won 30 games in 60 regular season appearances last season with a 2.66 goals against average, but struggled in the playoffs as the Ducks turned to Bryzgalov.


----------



## Knightfall

*Red Wings sign Kopecky to one-year deal*
*Associated Press*
_7/17/2006 12:12:13 PM_

*DETROIT (AP) - Tomas Kopecky signed a one-year contract with the Detroit Red Wings on Monday.*

The 24-year-old center was drafted 38th overall by Detroit in 2000 and has played for the Grand Rapids Griffins in the American Hockey League the past four years.

He played in his first and only NHL game last season on Feb. 28. A native of Slovakia, Kopecky had career highs in goals (32), points (72) and games (77) last season for the Griffins.


----------



## Knightfall

*Ice Chips for Monday, July 17*

*>* Canadiens defenceman Sheldon Souray denies reports that he's requested a trade, and said he hopes to be a part of the club's long-term plans. "These confirmed reports about me asking for a trade?" Souray said. "I've never seen (Canadiens GM) Bob Gainey confirm them, and I've not been called, nor has my agent, to confirm them." _- Montreal Gazette_

*>* Anson Carter's asking price is too rich for the Canucks to re-sign him. He is reportedly seeking $9 million US over three years while the Canucks are believed to have offered $4 million over two. GM Dave Nonis said the gap between the two sides is too great to close. Carter is being courted by the Maple Leafs but a signing could hinge upon on the possible signings of free agents Michael Peca or Jason Allison. _- Vancouver Province_


----------



## Knightfall

*From Sportsnet.ca*

*Hockey Hearsay: Nashville skyline suits FAs*
_July 17, 2006_

Suddenly, a team with less than 10 years experience in the NHL is becoming a place to play for some of the game's biggest stars.

With Paul Kariya setting the standard one season ago, and Jason Arnott following suit this offseason, Nashville is quietly shifting opinions on how favourable it is to play for a young franchise in a relatively unknown hockey market.

"Sometimes the deciding factors are: Do you have a winning program and do you have a great city to live in?'' Trotz said. "We have both and I feel that's a big reason guys like it here and want to come here. They recognize we're a good hockey organization and we have a good team."

_Also in the Tennessean article:_

Not the Wright fit: The Predators looked into possibly signing free-agent center Tyler Wright earlier this month. But the potential deal fizzled because Wright, a 13-year veteran, was interested only in a one-way contract.

Nashville was offering only a two-way deal, which would have allowed the Predators to pay Wright on a different scale if he began the season in Milwaukee of the American Hockey League.

Had the two sides agreed on a contract, it might have made for some interesting moments early in training camp. A couple of years ago, Wright — then with Columbus — accused the Predators' Jordin Tootoo of biting his pinkie finger during a scrum around the boards.


----------



## Knightfall

*Bruins secure Alberts with one-year deal*
*Canadian Press*
_7/17/2006 1:42:52 PM_

*BOSTON (CP) - Boston Bruins defenceman Andrew Alberts accepted his qualifying offer on Monday and signed a one-year contract for $661,300 US.*

The Bruins also agreed to new contracts with minor-league goaltender Brian Finley, defenceman Bobby Allen and forwards Nate DiCasmirro, Jeremy Reich and Dennis Packard.

The 25-year-old Alberts is coming off his rookie NHL season after spending four years at Boston College. He had one goal and seven points while racking up 68 penalty minutes in 73 games for the Bruins.


----------



## Knightfall

*Finally!!!*

*Stars sign free agent centre Lindros*
*Canadian Press*
_7/17/2006 2:00:48 PM_

*DALLAS (CP) - Eric Lindros has signed a one-year deal with the Dallas Stars.*

The NHL club made it official Monday after lawyers on both sides wrapped up a deal that was in the works this weekend.

"We're very excited to add a player like Eric Lindros to our roster," Stars GM Doug Armstrong said in a statement. "He has consistently been a player who produces offence when in the lineup. We believe that Eric will be an excellent addition to our team."

Lindros had 11 goals and 11 assists last season while earning $1.55 million with his hometown Toronto Maple Leafs but was limited to 33 games after injuring his wrist.

"I am very excited to join a winning organization like the Dallas Stars," said Lindros. "I believe I can offer a team like the Stars a lot and I look forward to joining the strong core of players this organization already has in Mike Modano, Jere Lehtinen, Marty Turco, Brenden Morrow and Sergei Zubov, among others."

Injuries have been the story for Lindros, who has missed at least 10 games in 11 of his 12 NHL seasons. Concussions have been his biggest concern, and the 33-year-old Lindros was forced to sit out the entire 2000-01 campaign after he was levelled by New Jersey's Scott Stevens during a playoff game the season before.

He has sustained eight concussions and played an average of only 59 games per season.

At six-foot-four and 240 pounds, he could provide the Stars with some much-needed size if he can stay healthy. The Stars lost Jason Arnott to free agency July 1 so they see Lindros has a good fit.

In 711 NHL games, Lindros has 367 goals and 472 assists.


----------



## Knightfall

*Still no NHL transfer deal with Russia?*
*Canadian Press*
_7/17/2006 2:58:09 PM_

*Maybe star centre Evgeni Malkin won't play in the NHL next season after all, because Russia has yet to officially join the NHL-IIHF transfer agreement.*

What looked like a done deal weeks ago is now stalling and it's not clear whether Russia will officially sign the document.

"Right now, it's issues that exist between the IIHF and the Russian Federation," NHL deputy commissioner Bill Daly said Monday from New York. "My understanding is that they are trying to schedule an in-person meeting in the near future. Our position is that while we think the transfer agreement is important and beneficial to the sport, if it doesn't get done the players are going to come here anyway."

What makes it more complicated is that NHL clubs are currently left on their own to negotiate with Russian players to get them out. All other European players follow an automatic protocol that's part of the agreement.

Russian League club owners are the ones who continue to resist signing. New Russian hockey federation head Vladislav Tretiak, it appeared, had smoothed things over in early June with them. Both Tretiak and the NHL were somewhat confident at the time that an official announcement would soon happen.

But the Russian clubs continued to dither and the deal still isn't done.

"The IIHF and (IIHF president) Rene Fasel is doing everything to bring the Russians on board, but there is no deal just yet," IIHF spokesman Szymon Szemberg said Monday in an email from Switzerland.

Malkin, who turns 20 on July 31, was the second overall choice in the 2005 NHL entry draft by Pittsburgh. He was considered the top player in the world outside the NHL last season, playing with Metallurg Magnitogorsk in the Russian Super League.

The Penguins are eagerly awaiting his arrival for next season, giving them an enviable 1-2 punch at centre with Sidney Crosby.

The NHL returned from the lockout last August armed with a new player transfer agreement with the IIHF including Sweden, Finland, Slovakia and the Czech Republic.

Russian League clubs refused to sign the agreement, wanting instead to negotiate individual agreements with players they lost to the NHL.

The banner case last season that underlined the difficulty in not having Russia part of the agreement was forward Alexander Semin, whom the Washington Capitals finally got under wraps for next season after a costly court battle that finally required the NHL, IIHF and NHL Players' Association getting involved in a complicated negotiation.

Getting the Russians into the deal would mean all Russian players drafted by NHL clubs would follow the same process as other European prospects, with their federations getting compensation in exchange losing players to the NHL.


----------



## Knightfall

*Kings re-sign netminder Garon*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/17/2006 3:28:26 PM_

*The Los Angeles Kings have re-signed restricted free agent goaltender Mathieu Garon to a one-year contact.*

Garon, 28, played 63 games in 2005-06, tallying a 31-26-3 record, a 3.22 goals-against average and a .894 save percentage.

Originally selected by Montreal in the second-round in the 1996 NHL Entry Draft, Garon was acquired by the Kings as part of a three-way deal involving the Montreal Canadiens and the Ottawa Senators in 2004.

Garon has a 47-46-3 record, a 2.93 goals-against-average, a .902 save-percentage and eight shutouts in 106 career NHL regular season games with the Canadiens and the Kings.


----------



## Knightfall

*Flyers GM Clarke having a quiet summer*
*Canadian Press*
_7/17/2006 3:53:23 PM_

*By now in a normal July, Bob Clarke would have held several news conferences and re-vamped his club several times.*

The veteran GM of the Philadelphia Flyers is the ultimate deal-maker, closing the deal on star free agents like few in his brethren. Last summer, the NHL fresh off a year-long lockout, Clarke stunned the hockey world by reeling in superstar centre Peter Forsberg on the second day of free agency. He also signed defencemen Derian Hatcher and Mike Rathje as well as forwards Mike Knuble and Turner Stevenson.

But July 2006 has been a different story for the perennial contenders. Not a single star player was brought in.

"Our big signings were last year," Clarke said Monday from Philadelphia. "There's only so much money to spend. We actually ended up dropping guys."

Clarke let free-agent defenceman Kim Johnsson and forward Branko Radivojevic sign in Minnesota and veteran tough guy Donald Brashear went to Washington last Friday (for a $1-million US, one-year deal).

That's life in the new NHL. The talent gets spread around to all 30 teams, which is leading to more and more parity.

"I think what we're seeing is that the good teams aren't that good and the bad aren't that bad," Clarke said. "We're all somewhere in the middle. If your goaltending is real good, and if your star players play like stars, then you've got a chance."

Speaking of star players, Clarke is still trying to get winger Simon Gagne under contract but isn't close to doing so.

The restricted free agent is coming off a career-high 47 goals and wants a big raise over the $2 million he earned last year.

"We're a fair distance apart," said Clarke, whose first offer to Gagne was rejected. "You don't blame the player, you see (Brad) Richards ($7.8 million a year), (Martin) Havlat ($6 million a year) and some of these signings. It naturally elevates the demands from players who consider themselves that level of player.

"We have to remind ourselves that there are a lot of players making a lot less, too. We've got to come to some sort of a happy medium. We can't just use the highest salary anymore as where they should all be."

Gagne doesn't have many options other than to sit at home come training camp. Another team could make him a contract offer but that hasn't happen to a restricted free agent since Sergei Fedorov got an offer sheet from the Carolina Hurricanes in February 1998, which the Detroit Red Wings matched.

Any offer over $5 million a season would cost a club four first-round draft picks.

"My gut feeling is that we'd match but you'd have to see to know for sure," Clarke said of a possible offer sheet.

The Flyers got great news last week when Gagne's centre, Forsberg, announced he wouldn't need surgery on his left ankle which means he'll be ready in October instead of missing half the season as initially feared.

For the Flyers, that's like adding a star free agent.

"Yeah it does feel that way," said Clarke. "When you put a team on the ice and you're thinking you won't get Forsberg back until January, you're not thinking about first place, you're trying to make the playoffs - losing a player of that nature for that long.

"But we still don't know if we're going to get Keith Primeau back right now and it doesn't look real optimistic right now."

The Flyers captain, who turns 35 in November, missed all but nine games last season after suffering another serious concussion. He still isn't 100 per cent and the writing may be on the wall.

"He's going to go to Finland in early August and go through a training camp with Sami Kapanen's team over there," said Clarke. "I think if he can get through that all right, with some contact and stuff, then in all likelihood he'll be able to play. But I think if he has problems, then obviously he's probably done."

The Flyers are also awaiting a decision from veteran defenceman Eric Desjardins. The 37-year-old unrestricted free agent is considering retiring.

"I actually spoke with Eric last week and he's still debating," said Clarke. "He's had a lot of serious injuries that last few years. He still wants to be a regular player if he plays. He has to make the decision now whether he wants to go through it all over again. He said he would call us when he's made that decision."


----------



## Knightfall

*Blackhawks re-sign forward Vrbata*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/17/2006 3:57:42 PM_

*The Chicago Blackhawks announced Monday that the team has re-signed right wing Radim Vrbata to a two-year deal.*

The Blackhawks acquired Vrbata from the Carolina Hurricanes in exchange for future considerations on Dec. 30, 2005.

Vrbata, 24, appeared in 45 games with the Blackhawks registering 34 points.

Before coming to Chicago, the winger appeared in 16 games for Carolina recording five points and an even rating.

Vrbata, 6'1", broke into the NHL with the Avalanche in the 2001-02 season playing in 52 games scoring 18 goals and 30 points.


----------



## Knightfall

*Leafs re-sign Colaiacovo, Bell, Harrison*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/17/2006 4:36:03 PM_

*The Toronto Maple Leafs re-signed defencemen Brendan Bell, Jay Harrison and Carlo Colaiacovo to one-year deals.*

Colaiacovo, Toronto's first pick (17th overall) in the 2001 NHL entry draft, accepted his $901,740 qualifying offer. In 21 games with the Leafs last season, he scored two goals and nine points.

Bell and Harrison were Toronto's third and fourth picks in 2001.

Colaiacovo, Harrison and Bell will be among a group of young blue-liners all battling for roster spots at training camp behind veterans Bryan McCabe, Tomas Kaberle, Hall Gill and Pavel Kubina.

The Maple Leafs also signed minor-league forward Kris Newbury to a one-year deal. Newbury signed with Maple Leafs as an unrestricted free agent in 2003 and was originally San Jose's fourth pick, 139th overall, in the 2002 NHL Entry Draft.


----------



## Knightfall

*Capitals sign Sutherby, Fata*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/17/2006 4:59:14 PM_

*The Washington Capitals avoided arbitration hearings with two former first round picks on Monday, re-signing forwards Brian Sutherby and Rico Fata.*

Sutherby will earn $800,000 this season, while Fata will get $650,000.

Sutherby, 24, had 14 goals and 16 assists for 30 points in 76 games with the Capitals last season.

Sutherby was drafted by the Capitals with the 26th overall pick in the 2000 draft and has played 185 games with Washington, scoring 18 goals and 43 points.

Fata, once considered a teenage phenom in Canada and still one of the fastest skaters in the game, was drafted sixth overall in the 1998 draft by the Calgary Flames.

His speed, however, has never translated into much offensive output at the NHL level.  Fata's best season was 2003-04 with Pittsburgh, when he scored 16 goals and 34 points in 73 games.

He has also played for the New York Rangers and the Atlanta Thrashers in his pro career, totalling 26 goals and 61 points in 220 NHL games.

The Penguins waived him last January and he was claimed by Atlanta. Washington claimed him off waivers from the Thrashers in March. He played 21 games with the Capitals, scoring three goals and three assists.


----------



## Knightfall

*Panthers sign Anderson as back-up*
*Sports Ticker*
_7/17/2006 5:12:42 PM_

*SUNRISE, Florida (Ticker) - The Florida Panthers continued the overhaul of their goaltending corps.*

The Panthers on Monday agreed to terms with goaltender Craig Anderson, who was acquired in a June trade with the Chicago Blackhawks, on a one-year, $650,000 contract.

The addition of Anderson comes less than a month after Florida packaged starting goaltender Roberto Luongo for three players, including right wing Todd Bertuzzi and goaltender Alex Auld, in a draft-day deal with the Vancouver Canucks.

Auld, who became just the fourth goaltender in Canucks history to record 30 or more wins in a season with a 33-26-6 record, is slated to be the starter ahead of Anderson, who should fill the backup role with Jamie McLennan signing with the Calgary Flames.

"Craig is a talented goaltender who we are pleased to have on our club," Panthers general manager Mike Keenan said.  "He is hard working and will play an important role in our team's success next season."

A third-round pick of the Blackhawks in 2001, the 25-year-old Anderson went 6-12-4 with a 3.32 GAA in 29 games, including 21 starts, last season.

In 56 career games over three seasons with Chicago, Anderson is 12-29-4 with a 3.19 goals-against average.


----------



## Knightfall

*Predators sign handful of free agents*
*Sports Ticker*
_7/17/2006 5:36:44 PM_

*NASHVILLE, Tennessee (Ticker) - The Nashville Predators kept themselves busy Monday, signing four unrestricted free agents and keeping one of their own in the fold.*

Among the players the Predators acquired was center Shane Endicott, who had been with the Pittsburgh Penguins.  The 24-year-old had one goal, one assist and 43 penalty minutes in 41 games.

Former Boston Bruin Pat Leahy also signed with Nashville.  The 27-year-old right wing recorded four goals and four assists in 43 games.

The Predators also signed 25-year-old defenseman Nolan Yonkman, who had seven assists and 86 penalty minutes with the Washington Capitals this past season, and 27-year-old goaltender Karl Goehring, who split time in 2005-06 with San Antonio of the American Hockey League and Jokerit Helsinki of the Finnish Elite League.

Nashville also re-signed right wing Brandon Segal, who had 18 goals, 15 assists and 126 penalty minutes with Milwaukee of the AHL last season.


----------



## Knightfall

*Blues Re-Sign Center Jay McClement; 8 Players Accept Qualifying Offers*
*St. Louis Blues Website*
_July 17, 2006_

*ST. LOUIS – St. Louis Blues’ President John Davidson announced today the club has re-signed center Jay McClement to a multi-year deal. Davidson also announced that Eric Brewer, Jason Bacashihua, Jon DiSalvatore, Doug Lynch, Aaron MacKenzie, Tomas Mojzis, Peter Sejna and Jeff Woywitka have all accepted their qualifying offers.*

“We are counting on Jay to take his game to another level this season as he should get more ice time in all situations,” said Davidson. “We are expecting all of our players who have signed their qualifying offers to have more impact with the Blues’ organization as they gain valuable experience.”

The Blues continue their Development Camp at Mills’ Ice Zone in St. Louis with on-ice workouts Tuesday, Thursday and Friday at 11:30 am, and Saturday at 10:00 am. Former Blues’ All-Star Defenseman Al MacInnis continues to run the practices, which includes 2006, 1st overall pick Erik Johnson.


----------



## Knightfall

*Peca closing in on deal with Maple Leafs*
*Canadian Press*
_7/17/2006 7:43:34 PM_

*TORONTO (CP) - The Toronto Maple Leafs were closing in on a deal with centre Michael Peca after meeting with the unrestricted free agent and his camp Monday, a source told The Canadian Press.*

The Leafs and Peca have been courting each other for well over a week with both camps agreeing Toronto is a good fit for the 11-year NHL centre.

The 32-year-old Toronto native, a two-time Selke Trophy winner as the NHL's top defensive forward, makes his off-season home in Buffalo, making Toronto an ideal geographical location.

Peca, who earned $3.99 million US last season in Edmonton, rebounded with a strong second half and terrific playoff after a slow start to the regular season. He put up six goals, five assists and a plus-5 rating in 24 playoff games, winning key faceoffs and killing penalties, while centring a line between Fernando Pisani and Raffi Torres that was instrumental in the Oilers' magical run. He had nine goals and 14 assists in 71 regular-season games.

In Toronto, Peca fills one of the voids left by centres Jason Allison and Eric Lindros, the latter signing with Dallas on Monday. Allison, also an unrestricted free agent, isn't expected back with the Leafs.

Peca, who has 394 career points (160-234) in 693 regular-season games with Vancouver, Buffalo, the New York Islanders and Edmonton, was traded to Edmonton from the Islanders last Aug. 3 in exchange for forward Mike York and a fourth-round pick in last Saturday's entry draft.

Peca, a junior star with the Ottawa 67's, was also a member of Team Canada's 2002 Olympic champion team in Salt Lake City.


----------



## Knightfall

*Wellwood reaches agreement with Leafs*
*David Shoalts - Globe and Mail Update*
_5:52 PM EDT ON 17/07/06_

*(The) Toronto Maple Leafs and Kyle Wellwood agreed on a two-year contract on Monday for the second-year centre, which could help in negotiations with free-agent Michael Peca.*

Wellwood, 23, had 11 goals and 34 assists for the Leafs last season, his first full year in the National Hockey League. He signed for $800,000 (all figures U.S.) in 2006-07 and $950,000 in 2007-08, which is an average of $875,000 against the league's salary cap in the next two seasons.

By signing Wellwood, the Leafs now have two of their projected four centres under contract, which gives them a clear picture in their negotiations with Peca. Leafs general manager John Ferguson is also negotiating a long-term contract with Matt Stajan, 22, who will compete with Wellwood for the jobs as the third- and fourth-line centres.

Serious talks began yesterday between Ferguson and Peca's agent, Don Meehan. The Leafs have about $3-million left under the salary cap, since they do not want to spend more than $42-million of the $44-million cap.

The Leafs also announced that defencemen Carlo Colaiacovo, Jay Harrison and Brendan Bell all agreed to one-year contracts on Monday.


----------



## Knightfall

*The Best of the Rest!!!*

Here's a list that highlights the best UFAs still lurking out there, IMO, based on skill, experience, and name recognition. Some of these players have left for Europe, or are considering retirement. - KF72

*Forwards*
Jason Allison, Derek Armstrong, Zdenek Blatny, Peter Bondra, Jan Bulis, Valeri Bure, Matt Carkner, Anson Carter, Andrew Cassels, Martin Cibak, Mariusz Czerkawski, Alexandre Daigle, Eric Daze, Boyd Devereaux, Chris Dingman, Tie Domi, Jim Dowd, Radek Dvorak, Fedor Fedorov, Eric Godard, Travis Green, Todd Harvey, Jan Hrdina, Brad Isbister, Greg Johnson, Konstantin Koltsov, Oleg Kvasha, Viktor Kozlov, Mike LeClerc, Trevor Linden, Dean McAmmond, Shawn McEachern, Aleksey Morozov, Andrei Nazarov, Krzysztof Oliwa, Richard Park, Justin Papineau, Michael Peca, Yanic Perreault, Ronald Petrovicky, Erik Rasmussen, Mark Recchi, Martin Rucinsky, Geoff Sanderson, Brian Savage, Niklas Sundstrom, Jaroslav Svoboda, Petr Sykora, Vaclav Varada, Kyle Wanvig, Clarke Wilm, and Scott Young.

*Defence*
Tommy Albelin, Aki Berg, Jamie Allison, Sean Brown, Bob Boughner, Cory Cross, Nathan Dempsey, Eric Desjardins, Rory Fitzpatrick, Alex Henry, Sean Hill, Kenny Jonsson, Alexander Khavanov, Ken Klee, Brian Leetch, Bryan Marchment, Danny Markov, Jason Marshall, Brad Norton, Lyle Odelein, Tomi Pettinen, Ales Pisa, Steve Poapst, Jamie Pushor, Jamie Rivers, Todd Simpson, Jiri Slegr, Jason Strudwick, Radoslav Suchy, Dick Tarnstrom, Chris Therien, Igor Ulanov, Eric Weinrich, and Jason Woolley.

*Goal*
Ari Ahonen, Ed Belfour, Brian Boucher, Mike Dunham, Wade Flaherty, Dominik Hasek, Manny Legace, Steve Passmore, Martin Prusek, Steve Shields, and Jamie Storr.


----------



## Knightfall

*Panthers agree to deal with Kolnik*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/17/2006 8:42:11 PM_

*The Florida Panthers have agreed to terms on a one-year deal with restricted free agent winger Juraj Kolnik.*

The 25 year-old Czech had a career-best 15 goals and 35 points in 2005-2006 and he'll earn $950,000 this season.

Kolnik has 70 points in 176 career NHL games.


----------



## Knightfall

*Buffalo's new jersey!*

Buffalo Sabres






I only have one word for this new jersey...

*Yuck!*


----------



## Knightfall

*It was only a matter or time*

*Maple Leafs agree to deal with Peca*
*TSN.ca with CP files*
_7/18/2006 11:35:16 AM_

*The Toronto Maple Leafs have signed free agent centre Michael Peca to a one year deal worth $2.5 million US.*

The two parties have been courting each other for well over a week with both camps agreeing Toronto is a good fit for the 11-year NHL centre.

"Obviously being a Toronto kid goes without saying how big this is, but it goes deeper than that," Peca said Tuesday during a news conference. "My willingness to play in Toronto goes beyond being from Toronto, it's recognizing an organization that prides itself on wanting to win, and really taking every step necessary where they see fit to try to provide that for the fans."

The 32-year-old Toronto native, a two-time Selke Trophy winner as the NHL's top defensive forward, makes his off-season home in Buffalo, making Toronto an ideal geographical location.

"What we're adding now is some real solid two-way play, and guy that's really going to help us be a harder team to play against, and I think that's the bottom line for us," said Leafs GM John Ferguson. "We're going to be younger, quicker, and play a more up-tempo style."

Peca, who earned $3.99 million US last season in Edmonton, rebounded with a strong second half and terrific playoff after a slow start to the regular season. He put up six goals, five assists and a plus-5 rating in 24 playoff games, winning key faceoffs and killing penalties, while centring a line between Fernando Pisani and Raffi Torres that was instrumental in the Oilers' magical run. He had nine goals and 14 assists in 71 regular-season games.

In Toronto, Peca fills one of the voids left by centres Jason Allison and Eric Lindros, the latter signing with Dallas on Monday. Allison, also an unrestricted free agent, isn't expected back with the Leafs.

Peca, who has 394 career points in 693 regular-season games with Vancouver, Buffalo, the New York Islanders and Edmonton, was traded to Edmonton from the Islanders last Aug. 3 in exchange for forward Mike York and a fourth-round pick in last Saturday's entry draft.

Peca, a junior star with the Ottawa 67's, was also a member of Team Canada's 2002 Olympic champion team in Salt Lake City.


----------



## Agamon

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Buffalo Sabres
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only have one word for this new jersey...
> 
> *Yuck!*




I'll second that.


----------



## Teflon Billy

Agamon said:
			
		

> I'll second that.




Agreed, I wish Buffalo would _really_ concentrate and try to remember that their team is called the *Sabres*, and that Buffalo is, in fact, the town tey represent.

Constant additions of Buffalo iconography is making them look stupid in more than one way.


----------



## Knightfall

*Rangers re-sign Ortmeyer*
*Sports Network*
_7/18/2006 11:59:16 AM_

*New York, NY (Sports Network) - The New York Rangers re-signed forward Jed Ortmeyer to a contract on Tuesday. Ortmeyer will earn $551,760 for the 2006-07 season.*

The 27-year-old Ortmeyer appeared in 78 games with the Rangers last season, collecting five goals and two assists for seven points with 38 penalty minutes. In four postseason contests, the forward notched one goal and logged four penalty minutes.

Ortmeyer has appeared in 136 career NHL games with the Rangers, totaling seven goals and six assists with 54 penalty minutes.


----------



## Knightfall

*Hockey Hearsay*
_July 18, 2006_

*Devils may trade Gomez*
It looks like the New Jersey Devils and Scott Gomez may be headed for a nasty divorce as the two sides get ready for a salary arbitration hearing Friday.

According to the Newark Star-Ledger, negotiations have broken off as both sides are still far apart in terms of dollars.

"Time is not on our side. We’ve pretty much gone where we’re going to go as far as negotiations,” Carlos Gomez, Scott's father and agent, told the Ledger. “We’re too far apart to even talk anymore. It is what it is. Scott knows he may end up being traded. It’s disappointing, but he just wants to be treated like everyone else.”

Sources say Gomez turned down a $4 million offer from New Jersey and if he is awarded anywhere from a $5 miilion or more salary, the Devils will abide by the decision but then look to trade him.


*Tootoo train chugging along in Nashville*
Jordin Tootoo is staying put in Nashville, agreeing to a two-year deal in principle with the Predators Monday night.

"We're just waiting on some paperwork, but the agreement is there," NHL player agent Craig Oster told the Tennessean. "He's excited about it, and the club wants him for more than one year. That should allow Jordin more time to develop and establish himself."

The 23-year-old Tootoo played in 34 games for the Predators last season, collecting 10 points (four goals, six assists) and 55 penalty minutes.


----------



## Knightfall

*Wild re-sign Koivu to multi-year contract*
*Sports Ticker*
_7/18/2006 12:47:16 PM_

*ST. PAUL, Minnesota (Ticker) - Saku Koivu has put down roots in Montreal. His younger brother apparently is doing likewise in Minnesota.*

The Minnesota Wild announced Tuesday that they have re-signed center Mikko Koivu to a multi-year contract.

While Saku Koivu, 31, has played 10 seasons with the Canadiens and is their captain, his 23-year-old brother just completed his rookie season with the Wild, recording six goals, 15 assists and 40 penalty minutes in 64 games.

Mikko Koivu also joined his brother on Finland's 2006 Olympic team, which went on to win the silver medal in Torino.

Also Tuesday, the Wild signed center Jason Morgan, who had been with the Chicago Blackhawks, to a one-year contract. The 29-year-old had one goal and one assist in seven games with Chicago in 2005-06.


----------



## Knightfall

*Jackets sign Leclaire to two-year deal*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/18/2006 12:50:42 PM_

*The Columbus Blue Jackets have signed goaltender Pascal Leclaire to a two-year contract.*

Financial terms were not disclosed.

Leclaire posted an 11-15-3 record with a 3.23 goals-against average and .911 save percentage in 33 games as a rookie in 2005-06.

Columbus' first pick, eighth overall, in the 2001 Entry Draft, Leclaire is 11-17-3 with a 3.25 goals-against average and .909 save percentage in 35 career NHL games.  He has also appeared in 101 career American Hockey League games, sporting a 37-46-9 mark with a 3.11 goals-against average and five shutouts with the Syracuse Crunch.


----------



## Knightfall

*Vermette signs 2-year deal with Senators*
*TSN.ca Staff with Ottawa Sun files*
_7/18/2006 1:03:19 PM_

*Antoine Vermette avoided arbitration on Tuesday, as the Ottawa Sun reports that the Senators winger has agreed to a two-year, $2 million contract.*

Vermette will reportedly make make $925,000 US next year and $1.075 million US in 2007-08.

He was scheduled to have his arbitration hearing in Toronto on Thursday.

Vermette, 23, played in all 82 games for hte Senators last season, scoring 21 goals and 33 points.


----------



## Knightfall

*NY Islanders News!*

*Islanders fire GM Smith, hire Snow*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/18/2006 3:17:26 PM_

*Neil Smith is no longer general manager of the New York Islanders.*

The team announced that they have fired Smith and have hired former Islanders goaltender Garth Snow as the new general manager.

"I spoke with Garth at length throughout the spring about the general manager's position and he really impressed me with his passion and his knowledge," said Islanders owner Charles Wang.

"When the job opened up, the choice was an easy one. Garth knows the league as well as anyone, has an eye for talent and understands how our staff works as a team. Most importantly, Garth is a man of integrity, someone I trust will work hard, be creative and represent the Islanders with dignity."

Snow joins a hockey operations staff that also includes head coach Ted Nolan, senior advisor Pat LaFontaine, player development director Bryan Trottier, chief amateur scout Tony Feltrin and pro scouting director Ken Morrow.

"This is a proud moment for me, a dream come true," said Snow.

"It's an opportunity I wanted more than anything. I look forward to working with Ted, Pat, Bryan and the scouts. Islander fans can be assured that this franchise is going to do everything in its power to bring another Stanley Cup to Long Island."

Smith was hired as GM of the Islanders during the Stanley Cup final, at the same time the team hired Ted Nolan as head coach.

He replaced Mike Milbury, who announced in January he would step down from the position after helping find a replacement. Milbury assumed a position as vice president of Islanders owner Charles Wang's sports properties.

Smith was the New York Rangers' GM from 1989-2000 and assembled the team that ended their 54-year Stanley Cup championship drought in 1994. He worked as a television analyst after being fired by the team after the 1999-2000 season. He first served as a scout with the Isles and owns a Stanley Cup ring from the 1981-82 season before taking a job as scout with the Detroit Red Wings.

Over the last three weeks, Smith worked to make quick improvements to the Islanders lineup by adding free agent forwards Chris Simon, Mike Sillinger, and Andy Hilbert, as well as defencemen Brendan Witt and Tom Poti.


----------



## Knightfall

*Canuck News!*

*Bowness among Canucks' bench hirings*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/18/2006 2:26:56 PM_

*The Vancouver Canucks announced Tuesday that Rick Bowness, Mike Kelly and Barry Smith have been named assistant coaches to work with new head coach Alain Vigneault.*

Bowness joins the coaching staff from the Phoenix Coyotes where he served as assistant coach for the last five years. He was also head coach of the Winnipeg Jets, Boston Bruins, Ottawa Senators, New York Islanders and Coyotes.

Kelly becomes a member of the coaching staff after working alongside Vigneault as assistant coach of the Manitoba Moose during the 2005-06 AHL season.

Smith continues his tenure with the Vancouver Canucks, entering his fourth season as Assistant Coach with the team.


----------



## Agamon

Oh brother.  I know I wouldn't want to work for Milbury, so Smith leaving is both surprising, and not.  But Garth Snow??  Oh man, if that isn't a puppet regime, what is?  This organization was less of a joke when they had Captain Highliner on ther jerseys.


----------



## Agamon

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Sources say Gomez turned down a $4 million offer from New Jersey and if he is awarded anywhere from a $5 miilion or more salary, the Devils will abide by the decision but then look to trade him.




$5 million?  Oh, okay, maybe Montreal doesn't need him after all.


----------



## devilbat

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> *Islanders fire GM Smith, hire Snow*.





The Islander organization is the biggest Gong Show in the NHL.  Garth Snow?  You've got to be kidding?  Neil Smith succesfully negotiated with and signed 5 free agents, but he didn't even make it through two full months as the GM.  How do you think the players, are going to deal with their former back-up goalie, being their boss.  Charles Wang should really stick to his other business interests.



> "I spoke with Garth at length throughout the spring about the general manager's position and he really impressed me with his passion and his knowledge," said Islanders owner Charles Wang.




"Impressed by passion and knowledge", hey Chuck?  This from the guy who kept "mess up" Milbury on for so long.  This is another bonehead move that keeps the Islander the laughing stock of the NHL.


----------



## Knightfall

*We have a trade...*

*Hurricanes acquire forward Scott Walker*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/18/2006 4:16:12 PM_

*The Nashville Predators have traded veteran forward Scott Walker to the Carolina Hurricanes for forward Josef Vasicek.*

In 33 games with the Predators last season, Walker scored five goals and 16 points. He spent much of the season on the sidelines recovering from abdominal and wrist injuries.

Vasicek missed most of the 2005-06 season with a knee injury, and registered nine points in 23 regular season games.


----------



## Knightfall

Agamon said:
			
		

> $5 million?  Oh, okay, maybe Montreal doesn't need him after all.




Agreed. I would take him for roughly $4 to $4.5 million US, but $5 million US is too much. - KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*World Jrs. News!*

*Brule won't represent Canada at World Jrs.*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/18/2006 4:34:13 PM_

*Canada's national junior hockey team will have to make due next year without one of the country's top young skaters.*

According to CKNW 980 in Vancouver, Giants forward and Columbus Blue Jackets prospect Gilbert Brule will not don the Canadian colours at the 2007 IIHF World Junior Championship in Sweden this December. Blue Jackets president and general manager Doug MacLean informed Brule that he wanted the him to focus on playing for the Blue Jackets and that the young forward was going to be on the team's roster for the 2006-07 season.

The sixth overall pick in the 2005 Entry Draft has already informed Hockey Canada of his intentions.

With Team Canada's summer camp opening up in Calgary next week, MacLean told CKNW that he didn't want to lead Hockey Canada into believing Brule would be there. He added that if Brule struggles early in the NHL season, the Blue Jackets would be willing to discuss his return to Team Canada.

Brule fractured his leg last season which prevented him from playing for Canada in the 2006 World Juniors. He sustained the injury in just his fifth game back after returning from a broken sternum he suffered in the Blue Jackets' home-opener.

Brule appeared in seven games with the Blue Jackets last season, tallying two goals and two assists for four points and a minus-2 rating.

The 5-foot-10, 180-pound native of Edmonton, Alberta was the Most Valuable Player at the 2005 Top Prospects Game and tallied 87 points along with 169 penalty minutes in 70 games with Vancouver during the 2004-05 season. He finished fifth in the league in goals and third in points, earning WHL First All-Star Team honours. Brule was also named the 2004-05 Canadian Hockey League Scholastic Player of the Year. In 2003-04, he was the WHL's Rookie of the Year after registering 60 points and 100 penalty minutes in 67 games with the Giants.


----------



## Knightfall

*Peca has great memories from Edmonton*
*Canadian Press*
_7/18/2006 5:32:57 PM_

*TORONTO (CP) - Michael Peca was never going to return to Edmonton but it wasn't until Tuesday that the Oilers officially lost another component from their Western Conference championship team.*

Peca joined Chris Pronger, Jaroslav Spacek, Georges Laraque and Sergei Samsonov as key departures.

''You know what, I think Edmonton, over the course of the last few weeks, has got unduly criticized,'' Peca said after signing with Toronto. ''With Chris's departure and some unrestricted guys choosing to go elsewhere, it really doesn't have much to do with Edmonton, the city or the fans. In fact, it's probably one of the greatest places I've played in.''

He said geography played a part in his decision to leave.

''If you're used to a certain travel schedule in the East, it's a tough adjustment and it was for me,'' said Peca, who before going to Edmonton played on Long Island and Buffalo. ''Being away from family for those road trips is tough. The travel in the Western Conference is tough.''

Peca, a Toronto native, was traded to Edmonton from the Islanders last Aug. 3 in exchange for forward Mike York and a fourth-round draft pick. He had a slow start to the regular season last year and ended up with only nine goals and 14 assists in 71 regular-season games before picking up his game in the playoffs with six goals, five assists and a plus-5 rating in 24 games.

''I think it was just a case where I was coming off not playing for a season (during the lockout),'' said Peca. ''For me, all my preparation stems from my approach to the mental side of the game. Knowing that when I wake up in the morning and we play Colorado that night I know I'm going to face Joe Sakic, or if it's San Jose that means Joe Thornton. I didn't have that at the start of the year.

''I really didn't know to prepare myself almost,'' Peca added. ''But as time went on with meetings and discussions we figured out what would need to be done for me to help the team and we did figure that out but unfortunately it took longer than we all liked.''

He loved every minute of the playoff run with the Oilers but once free agency hit July 1, Peca zeroed in on hometown Toronto.

''Being that Toronto is where I'm from, being close to family and friends, being in the Eastern Conference, those were all elements that went into it,'' said Peca. ''Being in the Eastern Conference was important but not an absolute necessity, there were teams in the West that I was strongly considering, but it just came down to where I saw was the best fit professionally.''

Peca said he was lured by the atmosphere and the fans in Toronto.

''I've wanted to play for this organization my whole life,'' he said. ''The demands of playing on this stage, I enjoy that, you're coming to play on Broadway every Saturday night. As a player that's what you thrive for.''


----------



## Jdvn1

Oh, happy birthday Knightfall.


----------



## Knightfall

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, happy birthday Knightfall.




Thanks.  

And the Islanders Soap Opera continues...

*Report: LaFontaine leaves Islanders*
*Canadian Press*
_7/18/2006 931 PM_

*UNIONDALE, N.Y. (CP) - The fallout continues on Long Island.*

New York Islanders senior adviser Pat LaFontaine advised Islanders owner Charles Wang on Tuesday night that he is resigning, a source told The Canadian Press.

LaFontaine was hired on June 8, the same day the Islanders hired Ted Nolan as their new coach and Neil Smith as general manager.

The Hall of Famer played for Nolan in Buffalo and Smith with the Rangers.

In the wake of Smith's stunning firing on Tuesday, LaFontaine handed his resignation to Wang following the news conference.

New York goalie Garth Snow retired to take over the general manager position. Wang said Smith told him he had difficulty working within the team's revamped front office.


----------



## Agamon

Wow.  They had a pretty cool management team on the Island (dufus Milbury excepted), and now it's all falling apart (I'm sure, thanks to dufus Milbury).  A storied franchise reaches a new low, a shame, really.


----------



## devilbat

Pat LaFontaine is a classy Hall of Famer, and obviously knows when to get off a sinking ship.


----------



## Teflon Billy

Garth Snow?

Jeez.... :\


----------



## Knightfall

devilbat said:
			
		

> Pat LaFontaine is a classy Hall of Famer, and obviously knows when to get off a sinking ship.




Well said, devilbat!


----------



## Knightfall

*Belfour working out for Panthers*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/19/2006 9:28:40 AM_

*An on-again-off-again negotiation with the Florida Panthers is on again for veteran goaltender Ed Belfour.*

Sources tell TSN Belfour is in Florida today working out for the Panthers.

If the 41-year-old netminder passes his medical evaluation it is believed the Panthers will sign him to a one year deal that could pay him as much as $1.5 million.

Following Florida's first attempt at signing Belfour several days ago, he decided to go through a similar process with the Detroit Red Wings. However, his efforts failed to attract the contract he was seeking.

For Belfour, a stop in Florida will bring his NHL career full circle.  He started in the early 1990's in Chicago with Mike Keenan at the helm and it appears he may end his career as a Panther...again with Keenan overseeing his hire.

That relationship led to a pair of Vezina trophies, a Calder trophy, a Jennings trophy and a trip to the Stanley Cup final.

Both Belfour and the Panthers believe some of that magic still exists, even if it comes in a backup role to Alex Auld.

Now its up to the 'Eagle' to prove he still can soar.


----------



## Knightfall

*Primeau cancels training trip to Finland*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/19/2006 10:50:55 AM_

*Philadelphia Flyers centre Keith Primeau has cancelled a trip to Finland, where he was going to train with professional team.*

Primeau played just nine games with the Flyers last season.  He missed the last 73 games of the regular season and the playoffs with a concussion.

''It was going to be four weeks of just practice in an attempt to get my skating legs underneath me and to venture into some contact,'' Primeau said.

Primeau was examined by Flyers team physician Dr. Gary Dorshimer last week, but said he made the decision not to go before talking to Dorshimer.

''I just felt that the day was fast approaching and that I wasn't at a point where I was ready to head over there in the middle of August,'' Primeau said. ''After visiting with Dr. Dorshimer last week, all he did was re-confirm my decision.''

Despite cancelling the training trip, Primeau has yet to make a decision on his playing future.

''Basically, what happens now? I am going to make one more attempt to get myself prepared to play this season, but I also understand that I'm running out of time for opportunities or chances to get myself ready to play,'' Primeau said. ''Not from a physical standpoint, but from a health standpoint. I won't make any decisions one way or the other until I give myself that one more opportunity.''


----------



## Knightfall

*Ice Chips for Wednesday, July 19*
*>* St. Louis Blues goaltending prospect Marek Schwarz will leave the Czech Elite League and play in North America next season. _- St. Louis Post-Dispatch_

*>* The Dallas Stars have signed goaltender Dan Ellis to a one-year deal. Ellis, who has played only one NHL game, could be a backup to Marty Turco next season. _- Fort-Worth Star Telegram_


----------



## devilbat

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> *An on-again-off-again negotiation with the Florida Panthers is on again for veteran goaltender Ed Belfour.*
> 
> Both Belfour and the Panthers believe some of that magic still exists, even if it comes in a backup role to Alex Auld.
> 
> Now its up to the 'Eagle' to prove he still can soar.





Did I miss the announcement that negotiations with the Red Wings are off, or is Belfour just looking for leverage?

The Panthers could use Belfour, because Auld isn't going to cut it as a starter in Florida.


----------



## Knightfall

*Report: Thrashers sign Kyle Wanvig*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/19/2006 12:05:39 PM_

*The Atlanta Thrashers have signed free-agent forward Kyle Wanvig, according to a report from the Associated Press.*

Wanvig tallied four goals and eight assists in 51 games with the Minnesota Wild last season.

Wanvig was drafted in the second round by the Wild in 2001 and has played in 64 NHL games, compiling five goals and nine assists.  In 239 career AHL games Wanvig has 57 goals and 56 assists.

The report also says that the Thrashers have re-signed forwards Derek MacKenzie, Karl Stewart and Kevil Doell.


----------



## Agamon

devilbat said:
			
		

> Did I miss the announcement that negotiations with the Red Wings are off, or is Belfour just looking for leverage?
> 
> The Panthers could use Belfour, because Auld isn't going to cut it as a starter in Florida.




Man, we hear about Belfour 2-3 times a day.  The dude should really hang 'em up.  He played alright last season, when he played, but he's not a very reliable starter.  I wouldn't pay him more than backup money.


----------



## Knightfall

*Bryzgalov defends Giguere comments*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/19/2006 1:18:28 PM_

*Anaheim Ducks goaltender Ilya Bryzgalov was on the defensive when responding to a story that moved last weekend where he told Russian newspaper, Sovietskiy Sport, that the Ducks wanted him to be the No. 1 goaltender next season instead of Jean-Sebastien Giguere.*

''All my words have been taken out of a context,'' Bryzgalov said in clearing his position. ''It is no wonder that they have caused a big (stir) in North America.''

When asked if the Ducks informed Bryzgalov that they wanted him as their starting goaltender, he concurred.

''Yes, but in the sense that each soldier dreams to become the General. Anaheim always spoke to us that we need to play at such a level to be the first not only (with the) club, but also in the whole NHL. And then the coach will (decide) who will play - me or Jean-Sebastien Giguere.'' Bryzgalov said. ''Certainly, nobody gave me a guarantee that I shall be the No. 1 goaltender next season. (In the) NHL, this simply does not happen.''

Bryzgalov continued to explain himself when the newspaper pointed out that the report claimed he said no NHL teams wanted Giguere.

''When I (talked) about trade, I meant that (one of us) will remain in the former structure. Nobody is safe from any trade.''

Bryzgalov claimed that Giguere's high salary ($3.99 million in 2006-07) was the reason it would be difficult to trade the netminder.


----------



## Knightfall

*Coyotes sign AHL MVP MacLean*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/19/2006 1:43:18 PM_

*The Phoenix Coyotes signed centre Don MacLean to a two-year contract on Tuesday.*

As per club policy, terms of the contract were not disclosed.

MacLean is coming off an incredible 2005-06 season in which he earned the Les Cunningham Award as the American Hockey League's most valuable player.  MacLean ranked tied for the AHL-lead in goal scoring with 56 goals, which is also tied for the eighth-highest total in the league's 70-year history. For his amazing campaign, he was also named First Team AHL All-Star.

In 76 games with the Grand Rapids Griffins, MacLean registered 56 goals, 32 assists and 88 points to rank fourth in the entire AHL in points.  He helped lead Grand Rapids to the most wins, points and offense in the AHL last season. MacLean also recorded a point in 19 straight games from Jan. 6 through Feb. 18, the longest such streak in the league in 2005-06. He also collected an incredible five hat tricks, the most by an AHL player in one season since 2000.

The 6-2, 199-pound forward has played in 32 NHL games over parts of five seasons with Los Angeles, Toronto, Columbus and Detroit, collecting 7-4-11 and 6 PIM. The 29-year-old MacLean has also played in three NHL playoff games all with Toronto in 2002.  With St. John's that same season, he led the entire AHL in both assists and points, tallying 33-54-87 in 75 games in 2001-02.

A native of Sydney, Nova Scotia, MacLean was originally drafted by Los Angeles in the 2nd round (33rd overall) of the 1995 NHL Entry Draft.


----------



## Knightfall

*Kings re-sign Eric Belanger*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/19/2006 2:53:48 PM_

*The Los Angeles Kings have re-signed restricted free agent centre Eric Belanger to a one-year contact. Terms of the deal were not disclosed.*

The 28-year-old Belanger set career highs of 17 goals, 37 points and 62 penalty minutes in 65 games with the Kings last season.

Belanger has played in 323 NHL games - all with the Kings - and has compiled 63 goals and 87 assists.


----------



## Knightfall

*Ducks News!*

*Arrowhead Pond re-named Honda Center*
*Sports Network*
_7/19/2006 3:00:21 PM_

*Anaheim, CA (Sports Network) - The Arrowhead Pond of Anaheim will become the Honda Center this October, Anaheim Arena Management, LLC, announced Wednesday in conjunction with the American Honda Motor Company, Inc.*

The naming rights deal is the first such agreement for Honda and the first name change in the 13-year history of the arena.

The Anaheim Ducks have played at the arena since their first season in 1993. The venue also hosts such sporting events as the annual John R. Wooden Classic and Professional Bull Riders.


----------



## Knightfall

*Flyers sign free agent forward Sanderson*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/19/2006 3:08:03 PM_

*The Philadelphia Flyers have signed unrestricted free agent forward Geoff Sanderson to a two-year contract.*

As per club policy, financial terms were not disclosed.

"Geoff is an exceptionally gifted skater and goal scorer," said General Manager Bob Clarke in making the announcement. "We have obviously increased our goal scoring and increased the speed of our club. It was the intent in the off-season to do that, and Geoff will help us improve in that area."

Sanderson, 34, recorded 25 goals and 21 assists for 46 points and 58 penalty minutes in 77 games last season for the Phoenix Coyotes. In parts of 15 seasons in the National Hockey League (1990-91 through 2003-04; 2005-06) with the Hartford Whalers, Carolina Hurricanes, Vancouver Canucks, Buffalo Sabres and Phoenix, Sanderson has registered 341 goals and 317 assists for 658 points and 451 penalty minutes in 1,005 games. Sanderson has played in two NHL All-Star Games, in 1994 and 1997, both as a member of the Whalers.

"I'm really excited to be joining the Flyers. It's great to be on an elite team in the NHL that has high expectations to win the Stanley Cup," said Sanderson. "You look at the lineup they have and I am really excited to be part of it.

"I would best describe myself as a speed-type forward. I try to generate turnovers on the forecheck and just try to use my speed, which is probably my best asset."

Sanderson will be reunited with Flyers Assistant General Manager Paul Holmgren, who was the head coach of the Whalers from 1992 to 1995.

"Homer was one of my earliest coaches in my career and probably had the biggest impact on my career as any coach has. He taught me a lot about work ethic, especially in practice, and caring about your teammates."

A native of Hay River, Northwest Territories, Canada, Sanderson was originally drafted by Hartford from the Swift Current Broncos of the Western Hockey League in the second round of the 1990 NHL Entry Draft (36th overall).


----------



## Knightfall

*Coyotes sign D Helmer to two-year deal*
*Sports Ticker*
_7/19/2006 4:07:46 PM_

*GLENDALE, Arizona (Ticker) - The Phoenix Coyotes signed defenceman Bryan Helmer to a two-year contract on Wednesday.*

This will be the third stint for Helmer in Phoenix.  He played in just 11 games for the Coyotes in 1998-99 and 17 games in 2003-04.

The 33-year-old Helmer has played in 134 NHL games with Phoenix, St. Louis and Vancouver over parts of six seasons, collecting eight goals and 15 assists.

Last season, Helmer recorded 12 goals and 44 assists in 80 games with Grand Rapids of the American Hockey League.


----------



## Knightfall

*Islanders sign G Dubielewicz*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/19/2006 4:19:14 PM_

*The New York Islanders have agreed to terms with goaltender Wade Dubielewicz on a one-year contract.*

Last season with the Bridgeport Sound Tigers of the American Hockey League, the 27-year old goalie was 20-21-2 with a 3.12 goals against average and .920 save percentage. He also starred throughout Bridgeport's seven-game loss to Wilkes Barre-Scranton in the first round of the AHL playoffs.

In seven games last season with the Islanders, the 5-10, 190-pound Dubielewicz was 2-3 with a 2.90 GAA and .897 save percentage.

The Saskatoon native has been in the Islanders organization for three seasons after a four-year college career at Denver University. His best pro season so far was in 2003-04 when he was 20-8-5 with a 1.38 GAA and .946 save percentage.


----------



## Knightfall

*Hall heads to Rangers in three-team deal*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/19/2006 4:56:21 PM_

*The New York Rangers picked up winger Adam Hall in a three-team trade on Wednesday.*

The Nashville Predators dealt Hall to the Rangers in exchange for forward Dominic Moore.  The Predators then flipped Moore and prospect Libor Pivko to the Pittsburgh Penguins in exchange for a third-round pick in the 2007 NHL entry draft.

Both Hall and Moore have salary arbitration hearings set for Aug. 2 in Toronto and those remain set unless they sign deals with their new clubs.

The 25-year-old Hall had 29 points (14 goals, 15 assists) in 75 games for the Predators last season. Moore, also 25, had 18 points (9 goals, 9 assists) in 82 games with the Rangers.  The 26-year-old Pivko had 69 points (12 goals, 57 assists) in 69 games with Milwaukee of the AHL last season.


----------



## Knightfall

*It's salary arbitration time in the NHL*
*Canadian Press*
_7/19/2006 5:07:05 PM_

*TORONTO (CP) - Sabres centre Daniel Briere is slated to open the salary arbitration period Thursday and that's only fitting given that Buffalo has a league-high 10 players scheduled for hearings.*

''This kicks it off and next week is a much fuller week,'' Sabres GM Darcy Regier said Wednesday. ''We may have set a league record.''

Essentially an arbitration hearing features a club knocking down a player's worth and the agent highlighting his value before an independent arbitrator delivers a one- or two-year award no more than 48 hours later.

A team then has 48 hours from that point to decide whether to accept the award or walk away from it. The Tampa Bay Lightning were the last club to exercise that right in August 2004 after winger Cory Stillman was awarded $3.9 million for one year. He became an unrestricted free agent and signed with Carolina after the lockout (for only $1.75 million a year).

The whole process provides restricted free agents a chance to have their value independently assessed while also solving contract stalemates with clubs. If it weren't for arbitration, there would be many more players sitting at home come training camp.

While 69 players filed for arbitration on July 5, 16 have since settled, the latest being centre Eric Belanger of the Los Angeles Kings, who had a hearing set for Friday but instead re-signed for one year Wednesday.

Briere is joined in Thursday's opening hearings by San Jose's Mark Smith and Mike York of the New York Islanders.

All cases will be heard, as usual, in Toronto with the last hearings scheduled for Friday, Aug. 4. York is probably as puzzled as anyone else as to who will represent the Islanders after Neil Smith got fired as GM on Tuesday and replaced by backup goalie Garth Snow. An Islanders spokesman said a team lawyer would definitely be in Toronto to represent the team.

Briere's case is a good one to gets things rolling, unless of course he reaches a deal with Regier before the 9 a.m. ET hearing - something that has happened many times in the past. And talks were planned for Wednesday night.

''We'll certainly talk tonight, we'll see where that goes,'' said Regier. ''It's always everyone's choice to try and avoid arbitration but sometimes it's necessary to let someone else made the decision on the number.''

Said Briere's agent Pat Brisson on Wednesday: ''It's always preferable to avoid arbitration, that's why we're having ongoing discussions and hopefully we'll resolve it.''

Briere, 28, earned $1.938 million last season when he was on his way to a career year before suffering the all-too-familiar sports hernia that has plagued NHLers all over the league. He ended up with 58 points (25-33) in only 48 games and kept up his magic in the playoffs, putting up 19 points (8-11) in 18 games.

It's impossible to tell how an arbitrator will react but given Martin Havlat's new $6-million a year deal in Chicago and Briere's similar career numbers, it's conceivable he could get awarded anywhere from $4 million to $6 million.

New Jersey Devils centre Scott Gomez highlights the cases on Day 2 Friday, with Ryan Malone of the Pittsburgh Penguins also up.

Many hockey types around the league have their eye on the Gomez case because of New Jersey's salary cap situation. Should Gomez, who earned $2.2 million last season while ranking second in team scoring with 84 points (33-51), get awarded anything over $5 million the Devils will have a tough decision to make, though they could accept the award and then trade him.

''Right now all we're doing is getting prepared for it, doing the best we can, being as fair as possible, and once we see where everything comes out - then we'll go from there,'' Devils GM Lou Lamoriello said Wednesday from New Jersey. ''But as far as looking beyond what hypothetically might happen, it's not in my vocabulary.''

Montreal Canadiens winger Michael Ryder has his arbitration hearing slated for next Tuesday. The 26-year-old had a team-high 30 goals last season and is looking for a big raise over the $1 million he earned.

''At this point in time it looks like we're going to arbitration on Tuesday, but you never know,'' Ryder's agent Thane Campbell said.

The Edmonton Oilers may also have their hands full with 22-year-old winger Ales Hemsky, whose hearing is set for July 28. The Oilers have talked contract with him but still no deal.

''We've had discussions and we'll probably have more later this week or earlier next week I hope,'' his agent Jiri Crha said Wednesday.

Hemsky had a career-high 77 points (19-58) in 81 games last season while earning $901,740, as well as 17 points (6-11) in 24 playoff games.

''He's a very, very talented young player, an upcoming superstar in this league,'' said Crha. ''He proved that this year with his scoring. He scored some important goals for them.''

Crha, meanwhile, continues to narrow down a list of suitors for another client, 28-year-old forward Jan Bulis. But the unrestricted free agent may have to wait until after the arbitration season to find a new home.

''Some teams have told me they want to wait and see what happens during arbitration,'' said Crha. ''If they're hit hard with an award, they might walk away and sign a free agent (like Bulis) instead. I think that might happen.''

Bulis had a career-high 20 goals with the Canadiens last year but the Habs have told him he's not in their plans.

The hearings end Friday, Aug. 4, with a potential doozy: 27-year-old star winger Ladislav Nagy of the Phoenix Coyotes. The super-talented but oft-injured Slovak had 56 points (15-41) in 51 games last season while making $1.976 million.

''We continue to talk but it would seem that the player market the past few weeks has exceeded what the Coyotes are willing to pay Ladislav at this time so we'll need a third party to set his salary for the coming season,'' said Nagy's agent Matt Keator. ''Both sides are fine with it, it all a part of doing business in the new NHL.''


----------



## Knightfall

*Sabres still taking calls for Biron*
*Canadian Press*
_7/19/2006 5:25:41 PM_

*TORONTO (CP) - Buffalo Sabres GM Darcy Regier continues to take calls for goalie Martin Biron, who earlier this summer officially asked for a trade.*

''We've had some discussions and conversations with teams and that'll continue,'' Regier told The Canadian Press on Wednesday. ''But there's nothing imminent in his situation.''

Biron accepted a $2.1-million US qualifying offer from the Sabres last week, a one-year deal that will make him an unrestricted free agent next summer.

The speculation has been that the Sabres won't trade Biron until starting goalie Ryan Miller is re-signed, wanting to keep as much leverage as possible in contract talks with the restricted free agent, but Regier downplayed that Wednesday.

''It's not a necessity,'' he said. ''I suppose on one hand, it might be nice, but on the other hand it's not going to be the deciding factor. If it's the right trade, it would be something we would look at irrespective of whether Ryan is under contract at that time or not.''

The 28-year-old Biron asked for deal, wanting to pursue a No. 1 job elsewhere since Miller is the man in Buffalo.

The teams looking for a goalie right now are Detroit, Florida and St. Louis. The Red Wings took a hard look at 41-year-old unrestricted free agent Ed Belfour, cut loose by Toronto last month, but contract talks have stalled.

Belfour has also been in talks with the Panthers, who want some insurance for sophomore goalie Alex Auld. And the Blues may make a move in goal as well, wanting some help for young Curtis Sanford.

Biron went 21-8-3 last season, including a 13-game win streak while Miller was injured, with a 2.89 goals-against average and .910 save percentage.


----------



## Knightfall

*Snow starts quickly on first day as GM*
*Associated Press*
_7/19/2006 6:26:09 PM_

*WOODBURY, N.Y. (AP) - Garth Snow settled into his new office early Wednesday morning and took a break only to attend a luncheon in his honour.*

Not bad for a guy who was the New York Islanders' backup goalie one day earlier.

Snow traded in his pads for a suit and went from the Islanders' locker room to the board room Tuesday when he was the surprise choice to replace general manager Neil Smith, abruptly fired less than six weeks after he took the job.

The change came in a flash. Snow was in Massachusetts when team owner Charles Wang called him Monday to ask if he was still interested in giving up his playing career for one as an executive.

''I was surprised. Pleasantly surprised,'' he said at a quaint Colonial style catering hall on Long Island. ''It was an easy decision because it was a lifelong dream.''

After lunch, it was back to work.

''I've gotten a lot of calls since yesterday,'' Snow said. ''I'm truly excited and I can't wait to win some hockey games.''

That will be a change for the Islanders, who missed the playoffs last season and haven't won a post-season series since 1993.

The serene setting Wednesday only masked slightly the turmoil suddenly surrounding the Islanders, who have become a bit of a laughingstock franchise.

Not only did they lose Smith, the centrepiece of a front-office-by-committee that Wang envisions to be the blueprint to turn the Islanders back into winners, but they also said goodbye to new senior adviser Pat LaFontaine, who quit late Tuesday night after the big changes were announced.

''I asked my wife this morning, 'How's the firestorm? She said, 'Not good,''' Wang recalled. ''But you've got to do what you believe is the right thing to do.

''We have to put together the right kind of team that becomes a winner. That's what we have to focus on. All of this stuff is sideshow right now.''

Skeptics were out in force in early June when Wang introduced his new management team that featured Smith, LaFontaine, Hall of Famer Bryan Trottier and coach Ted Nolan - who like Smith had a hard time getting back into the league after being dismissed from other jobs.

Wang had explicit roles for each member of the staff, and when Smith found it hard to work under those parameters he was fired.

After 12 NHL seasons, the final four as a backup with the Islanders, Snow felt he was more than ready to take on this unique challenge.

His first impression of players from the other side? ''I think they're all overpaid,'' he said.

For now, Snow's $750,000 US deal for this season and next counts against New York's salary cap. The Islanders hope to appeal that on the grounds that Snow had recent hip surgery and might not have been ready at the start of the season.

''Any 'appeal' would be for the league to decide, subject to oversight by the (players' association) and our impartial arbitrator,'' NHL deputy commissioner Bill Daly told The Associated Press in an e-mail.

Snow intends to lean on the seasoned people around him. He's wanted this job since his days as a walk-on college player at Maine. He was already preparing for life after hockey because he never expected to play professionally.

''I'm not as inexperienced as you think,'' said Snow, who will turn 37 later this month. ''I've watched a lot of hockey the past few years and probably from the best seat in the house.

''As sad as it may be, I have a copy of the CBA and I read it in my spare time.''

Wang and Snow often talked once the goalie joined the organization in 2001.

''Sometime you're going to have to grow up and get a real job somewhere,'' Wang would tell him.

Snow called Wang right after last season as the search for Mike Milbury's replacement began in earnest. He continued to impress the boss and nearly landed the job when Smith was hired.

''I picked up the phone and pleaded my case, pretty much gave him my resume,'' Snow said.

Once he took the job, he went to work.

The first priority was to prepare for an arbitration hearing scheduled for Thursday with forward Mike York. Snow hadn't given up signing York before going to the table, but was getting ready for any scenario.

One piece of business was taken care of when New York reached a one-year deal Wednesday with minor league goalie Wade Dubielewicz, who played seven games last season with the Islanders. Dubielewicz became an instant candidate to take Snow's former job as Rick DiPietro's backup.

DiPietro, the No. 1 pick in the 2000 draft, is without a contract and now will negotiate with his friend Snow.

''He was excited. That could change,'' Snow said.


----------



## Knightfall

*Wild sign Minnesota native Smith*
*Sports Ticker*
_7/19/2006 7:33:51 PM_

*ST. PAUL, Minnesota (Ticker) - Wyatt Smith is coming home.*

A native of Thief River Falls who played collegiately at the University of Minnesota, Smith signed a one-year contract with the Minnesota Wild on Wednesday.  Financial terms were not disclosed.

A ninth-round pick of Phoenix in 1997, Smith appeared in 42 games with the New York Islanders last season, recording a career-high eight assists and 26 penalty minutes.  He also notched 13 goals and 29 points in 39 contests with Bridgeport of the American Hockey League.

"Wyatt is the prototypical player for the Wild organization," Minnesota assistant general manager Tom Lynn said.  "He's a smart, strong-skating and competitive player."

The 29-year-old Smith has played in 125 NHL games with the Coyotes, Nashville Predators and Islanders, collecting seven goals, 16 assists and 41 penalty minutes.


----------



## Knightfall

*Oilers sign MacTavish to extension*
*Canadian Press*
_7/20/2006 11:46:10 AM_

*EDMONTON (CP) - The Edmonton Oilers have officially extended head coach Craig MacTavish's contract for another four years.*

The NHL team also announced Thursday that CEO and president Patrick LaForge has signed on for four more years.

MacTavish, head coach of the Oilers since June 2000, was rewarded after leading the Oilers to their first Stanley Cup final since 1990.

''From his role as a team captain while a player, to his tenure as coach of the Oilers, Craig has been a superb leader,'' Oilers GM Kevin Lowe said in a statement. ''He has the unique ability of being demanding of the players, but he also has a great understanding of what makes today's NHL player successful.''

MacTavish, 47, guided the Oilers on a whirlwind playoff run that saw them upset Detroit, San Jose and Anaheim as an eighth seed before bowing out in seven games to the Carolina Hurricanes in the final. The Oilers declined to pick up MacTavish's contract option after the season, but made it clear they had no intention of letting him leave.

MacTavish has a coaching record of 190-139-47-34 in five seasons with the Oilers, but hadn't led the team past the first round of the playoffs before last season. He is also one of the front-runners to coach Canada's entry at the 2010 Winter Games in Vancouver.

MacTavish ranks second on Edmonton's all-time coaching list in games (410), wins (190) and winning percentage (.537). He is third in playoff games coached (36), playoff wins (19) and winning percentage (.528).

MacTavish - known widely as the NHL's last helmetless player - posted 213 goals and 267 assists in 1,093 career games with Boston, Edmonton, the New York Rangers, Philadelphia and St. Louis. He helped guide the Oilers to three Stanley Cup titles, and captured a fourth with the Rangers in 1994.

Laforge took over as president and CEO six years ago.

''We're very pleased that Patrick will continue on in his role as president of the Edmonton Oilers,'' said Cal Nichols, chairman of the Edmonton Investor's Group. ''Patrick brings professionalism, leadership, and marketing savvy to the job every day, and it's great to know that he'll continue doing so for another four years.''


----------



## Knightfall

*Thrashers sign Kapanen*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/20/2006 12:32:46 PM_

*The Atlanta Thrashers have signed restricted free agent centre Niko Kapanen to a multiple-year contract. Terms of the deal were not disclosed.*

Kapanen, 28, was acquired by the Thrashers from Dallas with a seventh-round choice in the 2006 NHL Entry Draft (Will O'Neill) in exchange for Patrik Stefan and Jaroslav Modry last month.

Kapanen has appeared in 239 NHL games with the Stars over four seasons, recording 76 points. The 5-9, 180-pound centre has also played in 18 career playoff games for Dallas, totaling nine points.

The native of Hameenlinna, Finland, tallied 35 points in 81 games with Dallas last season. He set career highs in goals, points, power play goals, game-winning goals and shorthanded goals, which also led the team. In five playoff games with the Stars, he recorded one assist.

Originally selected by the Stars in the sixth round, 173rd overall, in the 1998 NHL Entry Draft, Kapanen spent the 2001-02 season between Dallas and Utah (AHL), where he played nine games for the Stars and 59 games for the Grizzlies. During his rookie NHL season of 2002-03, he recorded 34 points (five goals, 29 assists) in 82 games and led league rookies in assists and plus/minus rating (+25). That season he played in the NHL Topps/Youngstars Game during All-Star Weekend in Florida.

Kapanen won a Silver Medal with Finland at the 2006 Olympic Winter Games in Turin, Italy, scoring three points (two goals, one assist) in eight games. He was earned a Silver Medal at the 2004 World Cup of Hockey, in which he tallied three points (one goal, two assists) in six games.


----------



## Knightfall

*From TSN.ca!*

*Ice Chips for Thursday, July 20*

*>* Columbus Blue Jackets winger Nikolai Zherdev, who is a restricted free agent, has signed a contract with Khimik Voskresensk of the Russian Superleague. Zherdev will be able to get out of the contract if he signs with the Blue Jackets. _- Columbus Post-Dispatch_

*>* The Philadelphia Flyers and winger Simon Gagne are reportedly far apart on a new contract, but GM Bob Clarke maintains it will happen before training camp. _- Philadelphia Daily News_

*>* The Columbus Blue Jackets are working on a long-term deal with winger Jason Chimera. Chimera is scheduled for an arbitration hearing on August 3, but both sides are working on a multi-year deal. _- Columbus Post-Dispatch_

*>* The Toronto Maple Leafs may send 2006 first-round pick Jiri Tlusty to the Sault Ste. Marie Greyhounds of the Ontario Hockey League. _- Toronto Sun_

*>* The Phoenix Coyotes would be interested in acquiring Devils forward Scott Gomez in he wins his arbitration case and the Devils can't afford him. _- Arizona Republic_

*>* Penguins winger Colby Armstrong could sign his qualifying offer on Thursday. _- Pittsburgh Post-Gazette_


----------



## Knightfall

*More on Zherdev!*

*Report: Zherdev may play in Russia*
*Canadian Press*
_7/20/2006 12:39:59 PM_

*COLUMBUS, Ohio (CP) - Winger Nikolai Zherdev may play in Russia next season unless there's a breakthrough in contract talks with the Columbus Blue Jackets.*

The restricted free agent has already signed a contract with Khimik Voskresensk of the Russian Superleague, his agent Rolland Hedges told the Columbus Dispatch.

''Nikolai's first objective is to play for the Columbus Blue Jackets,'' Hedges told the newspaper. ''If he's not able to do that because of a contract or budget situation, this way he has a place to play.''

Zherdev will spend the entire season in Russia if he doesn't sign with the Blue Jackets by Oct. 5.

''I'm not worried about it,'' Blue Jackets GM Doug MacLean told the Dispatch. ''We'll attempt to sign him, but if we don't, we move on and he goes back to Russia for a year. There's no doubt we'd like to get him signed, though. We'll see.''

The Jackets have offered Zherdev a one-year deal and a two-year deal but nothing more. Zherdev wants a long-term deal.

''He has lots to prove yet both on and off the ice,'' said MacLean. ''We're not prepared to pay a premium to put him on a long-term deal.''

The 21-year-old was second on the Blue Jackets last season with 27 goals and 54 points.


----------



## Knightfall

*Hurricanes ink Forrest to one-year deal*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/20/2006 12:51:16 PM_

*The Carolina Hurricanes have agreed to terms with defenceman J.D. Forrest on a one-year contract. The deal will pay Forrest $450,000 at the NHL level and $50,000 at the American Hockey League level.*

''J.D.'s game has developed in Finland over the past two seasons,'' said Karmanos. ''He plays an offensive style and he adds more depth to our prospects on defense.''

Forrest, 25, played for Assat Pori of SM-Liiga, the top professional league in Finland in 2005-06. He ranked third among Assat Pori defencemen in scoring with six goals and five assists (11 points) in 43 regular season games. He notched four assists in 14 playoff contests. In 2004-05, Forrest played for SaiPa Lappeenranta of SM-Liiga, ranking second among the team's defencemen in scoring with 19 points (7 goals, 12 assists) in 53 games.

Prior to playing in Europe, Forrest spent four years on the blue line for Boston College of Hockey East, totaling 98 points and 122 penalty minutes in 144 career games. The Auburn, NY, native was named to the Hockey East Second All-Star Team and NCAA East Second All-American Team following his junior season with the Eagles.


----------



## Knightfall

*Islanders sign D Berry*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/20/2006 1:02:27 PM_

*The New York Islanders have signed physical defenceman Rick Berry to a one-year contract.*

The 27-year old Berry, who played for Milwaukee (AHL) in 2005-06, has played 197 NHL games over parts of four seasons with Colorado, Pittsburgh and Washington.

"(Pro scouting director) Ken Morrow felt strongly that we needed to add depth on defense, someone to lead the way in Bridgeport and push for a job on Long Island," said Islanders general manager Garth Snow. "We found an ideal veteran in Rick Berry. He's very solid positionally, blocks a lot of shots, loves to take the body and he's always there for his teammates."

The 6-2, 215-pound Berry was originally selected by Colorado in the third round of the 1997 NHL Entry Draft. In his 197 NHL games he has two goals, 13 assists and 314 penalty minutes. Last season with Milwaukee, the American Hockey League affiliate of the Nashville Predators, Berry had one goal, 11 assists and 121 penalty minutes. He also played five games last season for San Antonio (AHL).


----------



## Knightfall

*Chouinard signing "offically" announced!*

*Canucks sign free agent Chouinard*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/20/2006 1:42:13 PM_

*The Vancouver Canucks have signed unrestricted free-agent centre Marc Chouinard to a $2.2-million US, two-year deal.*

The 29-year-old centre had a career-high 14 goals and 16 assists in 74 games with the Minnesota Wild last season and is a solid, two-way player. Chouinard will earn $1.1 million a season.

Chouinard was a member of the 2002-03 Anaheim Mighty Ducks team that advanced to Game 7 of the Stanley Cup Finals versus the New Jersey Devils.

He has career NHL totals of 35 goals, 39 assists and 113 penalty minutes in 278 games.

The 6-4, 200-pound native of Charlesbourg, Que., was drafted 32nd overall by the Winnipeg Jets in the 1995 NHL entry draft.
------------------------------------
Canucks Payroll Commitments for 2006-07


----------



## Knightfall

*Agent: Preds, Tootoo agree to 2-year deal*
*Tennessean.com*
_Tuesday, 07/18/06_

*The Tootoo train looks like it will be running for at least another two seasons in Nashville.*

The Predators and hard-hitting forward Jordin Tootoo agreed in principle to a two-year deal on Monday, according to Tootoo's agent. Tootoo had been a restricted free agent.

"We're just waiting on some paperwork, but the agreement is there," NHL player agent Craig Oster said. "He's excited about it, and the club wants him for more than one year. That should allow Jordin more time to develop and establish himself."

Predators General Manager David Poile chose not to comment on Tootoo's contract status.

The 23-year-old Tootoo played in 34 games for the Predators last season, collecting 10 points (four goals, six assists) and 55 penalty minutes.

He had a breakout offensive season for Milwaukee of the American Hockey League, totaling 27 points (13 goals, 14 assists) in 41 regular-season games and adding 11 points (nine goals, two assists) in 15 postseason contests.

It won't be as easy for the Predators to shuffle Tootoo between Nashville and Milwaukee this season, as such a move would require Tootoo to clear waivers.

Also on Monday, the Predators announced the signings of four more organizational depth players.

The team has come to terms with 6-3, 210-pound left wing Pat Leahy, 6-4, 214-pound center Shane Endicott, 6-6, 236-pound defenseman Nolan Yonkman and 5-8, 160-pound goalie Karl Goehring. All were signed to one-year, two-way contracts and are likely to begin the season in Milwaukee.

Over the weekend, prospect forward Brandon Segal agreed to a new deal and will also likely begin the season in Milwaukee. The 6-3, 215-pounder posted a career-high 33 points last season for the Admirals.

Leahy played 43 NHL games with Boston last season, Endicott played in 41 with Pittsburgh and Yonkman played 38 with Washington. Goehring, who's never played in the NHL, posted a 4-16-1 record and .912 save percentage with San Antonio of the AHL last season.

"We've got some guys with some size, some NHL experience and some skating ability," Predators assistant general manager Paul Fenton said. "They're excited about coming to us because of the winning atmosphere we have in the organization."


----------



## Knightfall

*Panthers won't sign Belfour*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/20/2006 4:48:01 PM_

*Ed Belfour's search for a new home in the NHL continues.*

The Florida Panthers have had a sudden change of heart and intend to put their faith in recently acquired goaltender Alex Auld.

The Panthers brought Belfour, a 41 year old veteran into Sunrise, Florida yesterday for medical testing and were expected to offer him a contract.

Instead Florida has rescinded its offer and have decided to go with what they have.

The Panthers originally offered Belfour a one-year deal, which he ignored while trying to prove his good health to the Detroit Red Wings.

When a deal didn't materialize, the Belfour camp revisited prior discussions in Florida leading to his arrival Tuesday with the understanding if he was medically cleared there was a good chance he would be signed.

Sources say the negotiation is now dead, leaving Belfour open on the market to investigate what other options he may have.


----------



## Knightfall

*Kunitz inks two-year deal with Ducks*
*Sports Ticker*
_7/20/2006 6:02:49 PM_

*ANAHEIM, California (Ticker) - Chris Kunitz apparently made a strong impression on the Anaheim Ducks.*

The Ducks on Thursday re-signed the promising left wing to a two-year contract. Financial terms of the deal were not disclosed.

Kunitz, 26, collected 19 goals and 41 points in 67 games for Anaheim in 2005-06, his first full season in the NHL. The Saskatchewan native set club rookie records for goals, points, shots (149) and plus-minus rating (16).

Claimed off waivers from Atlanta on October 18, Kunitz emerged as a major scoring threat in the postseason, collecting three tallies and five assists in 16 games.

A Hobey Baker Award finalist for Ferris State in 2003, Kunitz has 19 goals and 28 assists in 90 career games with the Ducks and the Thrashers.


----------



## Teflon Billy

Poor Belfour...I doubt there is a spot left for him in the NHL if _Florida_ wouldn't even  consider him as a backup


----------



## Knightfall

*Penguins acquire Ekman from Sharks*
*Canadian Press*
_7/20/2006 7:04:27 PM_

*PITTSBURGH (CP) - The Pittsburgh Penguins have acquired forward Nils Ekman and goaltender Patrick Ehelechner from the San Jose Sharks for a 2007 second-round draft pick, the team announced Thursday.*

Ekman, 30, scored 21 goals and set career highs with 36 assists and 57 points in 77 games for the Sharks last season.

The six-foot, 185-pound winger has 136 points (54-82) in 230 career NHL games with the Sharks and Tampa Bay Lightning.

Ekman, a native of Sweden, was originally drafted by the Calgary Flames in the fifth round (107th overall) of the 1994 NHL draft.

Ehelechner, 21, split the 2005-06 season with Manheim and Duisburg of the German League. He appeared in 27 games and posted a 3.68 goals-against average.

He has appeared in 107 career games for the Ontario Hockey League's Sudbury Wolves, posting a 45-47-10 record with a 2.72 goals-against average and six shutouts.


----------



## Knightfall

*Penguins re-sign winger Armstrong*
*Canadian Press*
_7/21/2006 10:53:22 AM_

*PITTSBURGH (CP) - The Pittsburgh Penguins have re-signed Sidney Crosby's linemate. Forward Colby Armstrong has agreed to a $816,953 US, one-year deal.*

Armstrong, 23, began the season in the AHL last year before being recalled in December. He made up for lost time once he was called up, putting up 40 points (16-24) in 47 games and led the Penguins with a plus-15 rating.

The native of Lloydminster, Sask., was drafted by the Penguins in the first round (21st overall) of the 2001 NHL entry draft.


----------



## Knightfall

*Blue Jackets sign Pushor, Hauhtonen*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/21/2006 2:24:22 PM_

*The Columbus Blue Jackets have signed defenceman Jamie Pushor and centre Janne Hauhtonen to two-way National Hockey League - American Hockey League contracts.*

As is club policy, terms were not disclosed.

Pushor, 33, is a veteran of 521 NHL games and has registered 14-46-60 and 648 penalty minutes with the Blue Jackets, New York Rangers, Pittsburgh Penguins, Dallas Stars, Anaheim Ducks and Detroit Red Wings. He was originally selected by the Blue Jackets in the 2000 Expansion Draft, from the Dallas Stars and has notched 4-18-22 and 150 penalty minutes in 147 games with the club. In four appearances during the 2005-06 season, he tallied 1-2-3 with Columbus.

The Lethbridge, Alberta native has spent most of the past two seasons with the Syracuse Crunch, serving as the team's captain. He enjoyed the highest-scoring season of his pro career last year as he tallied 5-17-22 with 132 penalty minutes in 72 games. In 367 career AHL games, he has picked up 12-76-88 and 641 penalty minutes.

Detroit's second pick, 32nd overall, in the 1991 Entry Draft, Pushor spent five seasons in the Red Wings organization and was a member of the club's 1997 Stanley Cup championship team. He was a member of the Blue Jackets' inaugural season club and collected 3-10-13, 94 penalty minutes and was +7 in 75 games in 2000-01. He added 0-6-6 and 54 penalty minutes in 61 games with Columbus in 2001-02 before being traded to the Pittsburgh Penguins on Mar. 15, 2002.

The 6-3, 205-pound Hauhtonen spent the 2005-06 season with HIFK Helsinki of the Finnish Elite League and set career highs in goals (19), assists (27), points (46) and plus/minus rating (+27) while adding 36 penalty minutes in 49 games.

A native of Pori, Finland, Hauhtonen has spent seven seasons with JYP HT Jyvaskyla and HIFK Helsinki in the Finnish Elite League, registering 47-91-138 with a cumulative plus/minus rating of +5 and 323 penalty minutes in 319 games. He has added 4-9-13 and 49 penalty minutes in 24 playoff games. He also played for Team Finland at the World Junior Championships in 1997 and picked up 0-1-1 and two penalty minutes in six games.


----------



## Knightfall

*Oilers sign defenceman Gilbert*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/21/2006 2:27:55 PM_

*The Edmonton Oilers have agreed to terms on a two-year contract with defenceman Tom Gilbert.*

The Bloomington, Minnesota native joins the Oilers following an outstanding four-year career with the University of Wisconsin Badgers.

Gilbert was a member of Wisconsin's NCAA championship team in 2005-06, scoring the winning goal in the Badgers' 2-1 victory over the Boston College Eagles in the Frozen Four championship final. An assistant captain in both his junior and senior years at Wisconsin, the 23-year-old blueliner was named to the NCAA Frozen Four all-tournament team and was also named a second team NCAA West All-American and was a WCHA first team all-conference selection.

Gilbert finished fourth in scoring on the Badgers in 2005-06 with 12-19-31 in 43 games with 32 penalty minutes. He was fourth in both goals and assists and led Wisconsin in plus/minus with a +28 rating. Six of his 12 goals were scored on the powerplay and he had three game winning goals.

The Badgers' team MVP in 2004-05, Gilbert scored 33-56-89 with 152 PIM in 162 career games with Wisconsin from 2002-03 to 2005-06.

Prior to attending Wisconsin, he played one season with the Chicago Steel of the USHL and two seasons of high school hockey in his hometown with Bloomington Jefferson High School. He was a finalist for Minnesota's Mr. Hockey and was named the male athlete of the year during his senior year in high school (2000-01).

Gilbert was obtained by the Oilers from the Colorado Avalanche in exchange for Tommy Salo and Edmonton's sixth round choice (Justin Mercier) in the 2005 NHL Entry Draft on March 8, 2004. He was the Avalanche's fifth choice, 129th overall, in the 2002 Entry Draft.


----------



## Knightfall

*Bruins sign Brookbank, York, Hoggan*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/21/2006 2:31:30 PM_

*The Boston Bruins have agreed to terms on contracts with defencemen Wade Brookbank and Jason York and left winger Jeff Hoggan.*

All players were unrestricted free agents and, in keeping with club policy, terms of the contracts were not released.

Brookbank enters his eighth professional season. He was not drafted by an NHL team, playing his first two pro seasons with Oklahoma City/CHL and Orlando/IHL before signing with Ottawa as a free agent in July, 2001 and playing two seasons with Ottawa's AHL affiliates in Grand Rapids and Binghamton. He played for five teams in three organizations in 2003-04, including 29 NHL games in Nashville and Vancouver. He played the 2004-05 season with Vancouver's AHL affiliate in Manitoba before playing his first full NHL season in 2005-06 with the Canucks.

York will play his 15th professional season in 2006-07 and Boston becomes his fifth NHL organization. York played last season with Lugano in Switzerland with three goals and 17 assists for 20 points and 122 penalty minutes in 34 games. His NHL totals are 41 goals and 180 assists for 221 points with 589 penalty minutes in 708 career games.

Hoggan played three years of college hockey at the University of Nebraska-Omaha with 52-99=151 totals and 252 PIM in 117 career college games and earned CCHA First Team All-Star and NCAA West Second Team All-American honors in 2001-02. He signed as a free agent with St. Louis on August 2, 2005 and played his first full NHL season last year with the Blues with two goals and six assists for eight points and 34 penalty minutes in 52 games.


----------



## Knightfall

*Capitals re-sign forward Clymer*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/21/2006 2:47:49 PM_

*The Washington Capitals have re-signed forward Ben Clymer to a three-year contract.*

''We like the way Ben Clymer competes and admire the professionalism that he brings to our club,'' vice president and general manager George McPhee said. ''He's a valuable player who is well respected by his teammates and an important part of our future.''

Clymer had a career-high 16 goals in his first Capitals season in 2005-06, adding 17 assists for 33 points in 77 games. His 13 even-strength goals ranked third on the team, and seven of his 16 goals were the team's first of the game.

Clymer is entering his eighth year as a professional with experience playing both forward and defense. He has played 372 career NHL games, recording 45 goals and 109 points, and won the Stanley Cup as a member of the Tampa Bay Lightning in 2003-04.


----------



## Knightfall

*Hurricanes ink three prospects*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/21/2006 2:57:35 PM_

*The Carolina Hurricanes have agreed to terms with defenceman Tim Conboy and forwards Mike Angelidis and Scott Kelman.*

Conboy agreed to a one-year contract that will pay him $500,000 at the NHL level and $95,000 at the AHL level. Angelidis agreed to a three-year entry-level contract that will pay him $450,000 at the NHL level in 2006-07 and $475,000 at the NHL level in 2007-08 and 2008-09. Kelman agreed to a one-year contract that will pay him $450,000 at the NHL level and $40,000 at the American Hockey League level.

''Tim brings size and toughness to our depth on the back end,'' Vice President and Assistant General Manager Jason Karmanos said. ''For a big man he is a very good skater. Mike had a very strong year as an over-age player in the OHL. He has good size, grit and character. Scott is a former first-round pick and adds depth to our organization down the middle.''

Conboy completed his second full professional season with the Cleveland Barons, American Hockey League affiliate of the San Jose Sharks, in 2005-06. He totaled six goals and 14 assists in 78 games for Cleveland, ranking third among Barons in penalty minutes.

Conboy was San Jose's sixth choice, 217th overall, in the seventh round of the 2002 NHL Entry Draft.

Angelidis completed his fourth season with Owen Sound of the Ontario Hockey League in 2005-06 and ranked third in the OHL in goal-scoring with 53 goals. Angelidis, who will sign with Carolina as an undrafted free agent, ranked third on Owen Sound in points, first in goals and second in penalty minutes.

Kelman split last season between the AHL and the ECHL. The Winnipeg native scored six goals and registered nine assists in 24 AHL games with Manitoba, Hershey and Lowell in 2005-06, notching 13 points in his 19 games with Carolina's prospects in Lowell.


----------



## Knightfall

*Capitals sign forward Vandermeer*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/21/2006 3:07:29 PM_

*The Washington Capitals have signed free agent left winger Pete Vandermeer.*

In keeping with club policy, financial terms of the deal were not disclosed.

Vandermeer is entering his 11th professional season and is a veteran of 447 career American Hockey League games. Last season, as a member of the AHL's Hamilton Bulldogs, Vandermeer recorded six goals and six assists in 67 games while accumulating 276 penalty minutes.

Vandermeer has posted four AHL seasons with 300-plus penalty minutes and has led three different leagues in penalty minutes in a season: the AHL (398 in 2003-04), the ECHL (457 in 1999-2000) and the United Hockey League (390 in 1998-99).


----------



## Knightfall

*Ice Chips for Friday, July 21*

*>* Canucks forward Brendan Morrison continues rehab from hip surgery that transpired in early May. Morrison has been off crutches for a month, and can move forward fairly well. However, he is having dificulty with side-to-side movement. He hopes to be ready for training camp, and he should be. _- Vancouver Province_

*>* Boston centre Alexei Zhamnov will not be back on the ice with the Bruins anytime soon due to his injured ankle. Zhamnov's career may be over as he has not recovered from a badly broken ankle. While he will not retire, he will be "a long-term injury exemption." This will give the Bruins some cap space, however that only kicks in once he has been out for 10 consecutive games. _- Boston Globe_

*>* Craig MacTavish was solidly behind the Oilers making a pitch for Eric Lindros as a free agent. Lindros, who signed in Dallas, represented himself in negotiations with Oilers general manager Kevin Lowe, while MacTavish was a strong backer of pursuing the Big E. _- Edmonton Journal_

*>* Peter Bondra is allegedly considering a return to Washington. It would a homecoming of sorts for Bondra, who played almost 14 years with the Caps. _- Atlanta Journal-Constitution_

*>* While one or more of the remaining four bidders for the Penguins considers upping their offer, two newspaper reports yesterday make it looks more and more like the team will be staying in town no matter who buys them or for what price. Some or all of the remaining bidders have been asked to or are considering whether they can or should increase the value of the offers they submitted early this month. _- Pittsburgh Post-Gazette_

*>* Leafs GM John Ferguson said he is interviewing candidates for the head coaching job with the Leafs' American Hockey League farm team, the Toronto Marlies. The candidates do not include Marlies assistant, Joe Paterson, although Ferguson said he wants him to be one of the assistant coaches. One candidate for the head coaching role could be Greg Gilbert, head coach of the Mississauga IceDogs of the OHL. _- Globe And Mail_

*>* Centre Matt Stajan is the lone Maple Leafs regular who remains unsigned, but general manager John Ferguson is confident that will be done soon. _- Toronto Sun_

*>* The Red Wings' (contract talks with) restricted free agent Johan Franzen are progressing. They are discussing a one- to four-year contract. The Swedish centre made $600,000 last season as a rookie. Negotiations continue with the Wings' other remaining free agent, forward Jason Williams, 25, but he's likely headed for a July 31 arbitration hearing in Toronto. _- Detroit News_

*>* Oilers general manager Kevin Lowe may yet sign free-agent defenceman Dick Tarnstrom as his power-play point guy. But he may also be eyeing free-agent winger Petr Sykora, who played last year in Anaheim and New York. His play has dropped off the last few years, but he would also be a good fit on the second power-player unit. _- Edmonton Journal_


----------



## Knightfall

*Woohoo!!!*

*Oilers ink Stoll to two-year deal*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/21/2006 4:39:11 PM_

*The Edmonton Oilers and centre Jarret Stoll have come to an agreement on a two-year contract, avoiding an arbitration hearing scheduled for Monday, July 24th.*

''We are pleased to have Jarret under contract for the next two years,'' said assistant general manager Scott Howson. ''He has emerged into a solid two-way player at an early stage in his career and we believe he will continue his development into a top forward in the NHL.''

Stoll is coming off a solid season with the Oilers that saw him finish third on the teams scoring list with a career-high 68 points. The 24-year-old native of Melville, Saskatchewan established single-season career-highs in goals, assists and points, netting 22 goals and 46 assists in 82 games.

One of only three Oilers to appear in all 82 games during the regular season, Stoll finished third on the team in goals and assists, was second in PPG (11) and game-winning goals (4), fourth in plus/minus (+4) and first in shots on goal (243).

A second round draft choice of the Oilers in the 2002 NHL Entry Draft, Stoll will be entering his third full season with the Oilers in 2006-07. In his first 164 career games with the Oilers he has scored 32-58-90 with 116 PIM.


----------



## Knightfall

*Tootoo Officially Re-Signed!*

*Tootoo signs two-year deal in Nashville*
*Canadian Press/TSN.ca*
_7/21/2006 4:43:22 PM_

*Jordin Tootoo, a native of Rankin Inlet, Nunavut who became the first Inuk to play in the NHL, agreed to a $1.2-million, two-year deal with the Nashville Predators.*

He'll earn $500,000 next season and $700,000 in 2007-08.

The 5-foot-9, 194-pound winger had four goals and 10 points and 55 penalty minutes in 34 games with Nashville last season. Tootoo also had 27 points and 133 penalty minutes in 41 games with AHL Milwaukee.

The Predators also signed restricted free-agent defenceman Sheldon Brookbank to a one-year contract and unrestricted free-agent forward Ramzi Abid to a one-year contract. Additional terms of the deals were not disclosed.


----------



## Knightfall

*Sabres sign defenceman Tallinder*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/21/2006 6:23:48 PM_

*The Buffalo Sabres signed defenceman Henrik Tallinder on Friday, avoiding taking their cases before an arbitrator next week.*

Terms of the deal were not disclosed.

Tallinder had six goals and 21 points in 82 games for the Sabres last season. He also had a plus-14 rating during Buffalo's playoff run - tied for the best in the league.

Buffalo had a league-high 10 players file for arbitration.


----------



## Knightfall

*Zigomanis, LeNeveu re-sign with Coyotes*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/21/2006 7:55:15 PM_

*GLENDALE, Arizona (Ticker) - The Phoenix Coyotes made a pair of moves Friday, re-signing goaltender David LeNeveu to a one-year contract and inking center Mike Zigomanis to a two-year deal.*

LeNeveu, who made his NHL debut last season, will make $585,200.

A second-round pick in 2002, LeNeveu appeared in 15 games with the Coyotes in 2005-06, going 3-8-2 with a 3.24 goals-against average and .886 save percentage.  The 23-year-old also posted a 10-16-2 record with two shutouts, a 2.92 GAA and a .921 save percentage in 28 contests with San Antonio of the American
Hockey League.

LeNeveu spent two seasons at Cornell prior to turning pro, earning a spot on the Eastern College Athletic Conference's All-Rookie Team in 2002 and finishing as runner-up for the Hobey Baker Award the following campaign, when he posted a 1.20 GAA - the best mark in NCAA history.

Zigomanis, 25, was a third-round pick of Buffalo in 1999 but re-entered the draft two years later and was selected in the second round by Carolina.  He scored one goal in 21 games with the Hurricanes last season before being traded to St. Louis in January in the deal involving Doug Weight.

A native of Ontario, Zigomanis appeared in two games with the Blues before being sent to the AHL, where he 10 goals and 18 assists with Peoria.  In 59 career NHL contests, he has recorded three tallies and seven points.


----------



## Knightfall

*Jackets sign Chimera to two-year deal*
*Canadian Press*
_7/22/2006 11:40:36 AM_

*COLUMBUS, Ohio (CP) - The Columbus Blue Jackets avoided salary arbitration with winger Jason Chimera by signing him to a two-year contract on Saturday.*

Chimera and the Blue Jackets had an arbitration hearing scheduled for Aug. 3.

The 27-year-old had career highs in goals (17), assists (13) and points (30) last season while playing 80 games with the Blue Jackets. He was also second on the team with five game-winning goals.

"We're looking forward to seeing him build upon (his good season) and continue to be an important contributor to the success of our team," team president and GM Doug MacLean said in a statement. "He is a big, strong player with exceptional speed and we're thrilled to have him remain a part of the Blue Jackets organization."

In 210 NHL games with Columbus and Edmonton, Chimera has 36 goals and 30 assists for 66 points.


----------



## Knightfall

*From TSN.ca*

*Ice Chips for Saturday, July 22*

*>* Kari Lehtonen's agent, Larry Kelly, traveled to Atlanta on Friday and met with Thrashers general manager Don Waddell to discuss a multiyear contract for the team's No. 1 goalie. _- Atlanta Journal-Constitution_

*>* Talks between the Coyotes and the agent for restricted free agent center Mike Comrie resumed Friday, but the two sides didn't make much progress. A source close to the negotiations, who spoke on the condition of anonymity, said at this point the parties are so far apart financially it seems unlikely a new deal will be agreed upon before Comrie's arbitration hearing Aug. 4. _- East Valley Tribune_

*>* Samuel Fingold, a real estate developer from Hartford, Conn., has emerged as the leading candidate to buy the Penguins and could sign a letter of intent within days to negotiate a deal. _- Pittsburgh Post-Gazette_


----------



## Knightfall

*From Sportsnet.ca*

*Hockey Hearsay*
_July 22, 2006_

*Will Gomez break the bank?*
New Jersey Devils forward Scott Gomez is believed to have asked for a $7 million one-year deal at Friday's arbitration hearing in Toronto. A move that could have a serious impact on the rest of the Devils' plans.

According to the New York Post, Lou Lamoriello is telling forward Brian Gionta and unrestricted free agent defenceman Bryan Leetch that both may have to accept less money as a result of Gomez's potential windfall.

Gionta, who also can turn unrestricted next summer, made $627,000 while scoring a team-record 48 goals last season, but did not file for arbitration. Leetch is said to be waiting until next month to decide where he'll play.


*Thrashers still working on Lehtonen*
Atlanta Thrashers General Manager Don Waddell is currently meeting with goalie Kari Lehtonen's agent in the hopes of working out a multi-year deal.

According to the Atlanta Journal Constitution, agent Larry Kelly and Waddell are pleased with how negotiations are going, but a deal could still be a few weeks away.

Lehtonen is a restricted free agent with a base salary of $900,600, but he earned several million in bonuses - something the NHL's new collective bargaining agreement prohibits.

In his first full season, Lehtonen went 20-15 with a 2.94 goals-against average and .906 save percentage. The fact that he missed 35 of the first 36 games with groin-area problems did not help his team - which missed the playoffs by two points - and earned Lehtonen the ire of coach Bob Hartley and some of his teammates for his physical conditioning.


----------



## Agamon

1 year for 7 million?  He wants to have his cake and eat it, too.  Hopefully the aribiter has some common sense with his award.


----------



## Knightfall

Agamon said:
			
		

> 1 year for 7 million?  He wants to have his cake and eat it, too.  Hopefully the aribiter has some common sense with his award.



Don't count on it. Look at what Mike York got...

*Islanders' York awarded $2.85 million*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/22/2006 4:40:38 PM_

*New general manager Garth Snow has his first tough decision to make for the New York Islanders, and he has to make it fast.*

An arbitrator has awarded Islanders forward Mike York $2.85 million for the 2006-07 season. Snow now has 48 hours to accept or decline the deal.  If the Islanders walk away from it, York will immediately become an unrestricted free agent.

York, 28, scored 13 goals and 52 points for the Islanders in 2005-2006 and has tallied 287 points in 449 career games with the Islanders, Oilers and Rangers.

A 5-foot-10, 185-pound centre, York can also play wing and was acquired from the Edmonton Oilers in exchange for Mike Peca last summer.

There are still two more arbitration decisions due today: Buffalo's Daniel Briere and San Jose's Mark Smith.


----------



## Knightfall

*Predators ink Legwand to two-year pact*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/22/2006 5:18:14 PM_

*Nashville -- The Nashville Predators have agreed to terms with restricted free-agent forward David Legwand on a two-year contract.*

Additional terms of the deal were not disclosed.

Legwand, 25, was limited to 44 games due to a knee injury in 2005-06 and posted 26 points for Nashville.  The Detroit native tied for second on the club with five game-winning goals and the Predators posted a record of 30-9-5 with him in the lineup.

Nashville's  first-ever  NHL Entry Draft selection (second overall in 1998), Legwand is one of only four players to record 200 points and 400 games as a Predator.

In 406 career NHL games, the 6-2, 190-pound    pivot has posted 79 goals and 141 assists.  He ranks fourth on the Predators' all-time games played and goals lists and fifth among franchise leaders in both assists and points.


----------



## Knightfall

*Report: Cuban, Marino bid for Pens rejected*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/22/2006 9:51:07 PM_

I*t appears Mark Cuban and Dan Marino will not be the saviors of hockey in Pittsburgh.*

According to the Pittsburgh Tribune Review, the group headed up by New York City financier Andrew Murstein had their bid of more than $170 million US rejected by the Penguins.

"We increased our offer significantly, and it was not accepted," said Murstein, whose group has made it known they would like to keep the team in Pittsburgh. Cuban and Marino are both Pittsburgh-area natives.

Hartford businessman Sam Fingold appears to be the frontrunner with a bid in the neighbourhood of $175 million US. Fingold has discussed the possibility of moving the team to Kansas City.

According to the Pittsburgh Post-Gazette, Fingold could sign a letter of intent within days to negotiate a deal. But Massachusetts developer Larry Gottesdiener, who has talked about moving the team to Hartford, is still in the picture as well.

A group that considered moving the team to Hamilton, Ontario appears to have dropped out of the running.

The Penguins ownership group, including former team captain Mario Lemieux, would like to finalize the sale of the team before the start of the 2006-07 campaign.


----------



## Knightfall

*The Score's NHL Weekly*
*The list of prominent UFA's is dwindling--it's down to Leetch, Legace, Bondra and a few more. With that in mind, we take a team-by-team look back at the week that was...*

*Avalanche*
Time for a little housekeeping. GM Francois Giguere had a quiet week, re-signing restricted free agents Cody McCormick and backup goaltender Peter Budaj. Brett McLean is the only player that is currently scheduled to go to arbitration.

*Blackhawks*
Rene Bourque, Duncan Keith, Mikael Holmqvist, and Radim Vrbata were all locked up. Besides that, GM Dale Tallon has been shopping around for players to boost their Norfolk (AHL) lineup. Still on Tallon's plate is a scheduled arbitration hearing for Kyle Calder and Jim Vandermeer. Calder was the team's leading scorer in 2005-06, but the Blackhawks have plenty of cap space.

*Blue Jackets*
The Blue Jackets locked up their new, undisputed No. 1 goalie, Pascal Leclaire, for two years. They also locked up another youngster in Mikko Koivu to a one-year deal. Jason Chimera has an arbitration hearing scheduled for August 3, but what is really on GM Doug McLean's plate is the status of potential superstar Nikolai Zherdev. Zherdev signed with a team in Russia, and will be locked into that contract if he is not signed by Columbus by October 5th. The loss of the youngster would be a devastating blow to the team's playoff hopes, which were already somewhat slim to begin with.

*Blues*
Other than Monday, the Blues have had a quiet week. Of course, on Monday they signed nine of their restricted free agents--most of which are for the NHL roster. The most notable names include Eric Brewer, Jay McClement, and backup goaltender Jason Bacashihua. As well, former college star Peter Sejna was signed. Sejna had a strong season in the AHL last year, but has yet to make his mark in the NHL. The Blues have no players that filed for arbitration.

*Bruins*
GM Peter Chiarelli spent the week filling out the roster of Boston's AHL affiliate in Providence. He had David Tanabe up for arbitration, but that is not scheduled for two weeks--more than enough time to lock him up. The biggest task ahead is re-signing Brad Boyes and Patrice Bergeron, who are both coming off big years and have teased with the potential for more.

*Canadiens*
The Habs secured Russian sophomore Alexander Perezhogin for the next year. GM Bob Gainey also re-signed the No.3 goaltender in the system Yann Danis. On Tuesday, July 25, Gainey may be busy in an arbitration hearing which is scheduled for Michael Ryder.

*Canucks*
The Canucks are very weak on the wings, and they added Taylor Pyatt from the Buffalo Sabres in exchange for a draft pick. Pyatt is a big, strong player who has had the potential to be a player similar to Todd Bertuzzi. That potential has faded in a big way in recent years, due to injuries and poor play in general. Perhaps joining the team that kick started Bertuzzi will have the same impact on Pyatt. Now they just have to sign him. Vancouver did sign, however, their third-round pick (82nd overall) from this summer, defenseman Daniel Rahimi. They have nobody scheduled to go to arbitration this year.

*Capitals*
Big Donald Brashear is on his way to the American capital. Besides adding Alexander Ovechkin's new "muscle" in Brashear, GM George McPhee also signed a group of NHL roster hopefuls. Rico Fata, Kris Beech, and Boyd Gordon all signed contracts. There are a handful of arbitration hearings set for the coming days. Matt Bradley, Ben Clymer, and Matt Pettinger all have appointments with an arbitrator.

*Coyotes*
Last year's AHL goal-scoring champion (tied with Denis Hamel) and AHL MVP, Donald MacLean, was signed as an unrestricted free agent. It is expected he will help their AHL affiliate in San Antonio in a big way, as well as step onto the big club as an injury replacement. The Coyotes also signed a handful of restricted free agents, including Oleg Saprykin and Fredrik Sjostrom. Some huge arbitration hearings are ahead, as their best player Ladislav Nagy is on tap, as well as top center Mike Comrie.

*Devils*
The budget-swelling Devils made no moves this past week, but with all their big-money signings this summer they have really painted themselves in a corner. New Jersey has only one arbitration hearing scheduled, but it's a doozy. Scott Gomez could be in line for as much as $6 million, which is a sure-fire way to force a trade. The Devils have little room in their budget under the salary cap, and anything over $5 million would force their hand.

*Ducks*
GM Brian Burke signed a depth winger in Shawn Thornton, and a new No. 3 goaltender in Michael Leighton. What Burke is more worried about is an escalating goaltending controversy. With Ilya Bryzgalov and Jean-Sebastien Giguere in the fold, a controversy is unavoidable. Throw in some misconstrued comments by one of the parties involved, and the problem starts to fester. Two arbitration hearings were scheduled, but Burke already managed to settle one of them in advance with the signing of left winger Chris Kunitz. Vitaly Vishnevski is still left, his hearing is set for July 26.

*Flames*
Now that Darryl Sutter can focus strictly on his GM duties, he has plenty of time to·sign one minor league defenseman. That's the extent of the Calgary transactions this past week. The Flames' NHL roster is already pretty much set.

*Flyers*
After locking up future-star rearguard Joni Pitkanen for the season, GM Bob Clarke addressed the team's continuing need for "lower-priced" speed by signing Geoff Sanderson. Sanderson's still one of the quicker wingers in the NHL, and with his signing the Flyers now boast six lines of forwards who can all play in the NHL with varying degrees of success. Expecting a few injuries, are we? No players signed up for an arbitration hearing.

*Kings*
Los Angeles locked up their projected No. 2 goaltender in Mathieu Garon, as well as their No. 3 center Eric Belanger. When they traded Pavol Demitra on draft day to Minnesota for Patrick O'Sullivan and the 17th overall draft pick, they chose Trevor Lewis with that selection. Well, they didn't waste any time signing the youngster. Lewis signed a three-year entry level contract that will kick in when he joins the team in a couple of years. Sean Avery and leading goal-scorer Mike Cammalleri (Mark Parrish doesn't count, as he scored just five goals in Los Angeles) are both scheduled for arbitration.

*Lightning*
Ryan Craig impressed GM Jay Feaster in his rookie year, and was rewarded with a contract. The only player that Feaster has to worry about in arbitration is rearguard Cory Sarich.

*Maple Leafs*
GM John Ferguson Jr. had a busy week, capped off with the signing of unrestricted free agent Michael Peca. Peca will slide in neatly into the second-line center role behind captain Mats Sundin. Ferguson also signed their top draft pick in this summer's draft Jiri Tlusty, as well as an entire slate of young defensemen (Brendan Bell, Carlo Colaiacovo, and Jay Harrison) and sophomore forward Kyle Wellwood. The signing of Peca officially bids adieu to last year's second-line center Jason Allison, who is still looking for a new home. The Leafs have no players going to arbitration.

*Oilers*
Edmonton had two huge signings this past week, and they will have two more huge signings over the next week. Last week they locked up No. 1 center Shawn Horcoff, as well as head coach Craig MacTavish. In the week ahead, arbitration hearings are slated for budding star Ales Hemsky, as well as No. 2 center Jarret Stoll.

*Panthers*
The Panthers locked up their two goaltenders this week, as both Alex Auld and Craig Anderson signed contracts. GM Mike Keenan also had youngsters Juraj Kolnik and Stephen Weiss put the pen to paper for one-year deals. Both of them (as well as Anderson) were scheduled for arbitration. Keenan's not out of the woods yet, as he still has three rearguards slated for arbitration hearings: Mike Van Ryn, Jay Bouwmeester, and Ric Jackman.

*Penguins*
GM Ray Shero pulled the trigger on a couple of deals over the past few days, and the Pittsburgh roster is starting to take shape. Desperate for wingers, Shero added three without touching his roster. Nils Ekman was brought in to take a shot at Sidney Crosby's wing, or perhaps Evgeni Malkin's. The Penguins also added energy player Dominic Moore and a big, but unproven, winger in Libor Pivko. Ryan Malone, Brooks Orpik, and Moore are all scheduled for arbitration hearings.

*Predators*
The only problem that the Predators had was an abundance of skilled wingers. Some room had to be made for Scottie Upshall, who has proven that he is more than ready for the NHL on a full-time basis. GM David Poile addressed that by shipping off Scott Walker to Carolina, while at the same time addressing a lesser need in a skilled third-line center be getting Josef Vasicek in return. Poile also traded away winger Adam Hall. These moves not only cleared the way for Upshall, but will also give more ice time to Scott Hartnell and Martin Erat. Speaking of Erat and Hartnell, both of them are scheduled for arbitration, as is No. 2 center David Legwand.

*Rangers*
The Rangers upgraded their skill level on the wing in acquiring Adam Hall from Nashville as part of a three-way deal that saw them give up Dominic Moore. They still need to sign Hall by August 2, or they will be off to arbitration.

*Red Wings*
The Red Wings had a lot of communication with goaltender Ed Belfour, but decided not to sign him for the asking price. As things stand now, the Red Wings have Chris Osgood as their starting goalie, and Jimmy Howard as their backup. Not the worst situation to be in, but you can't help but believe that the Red Wings aren't thrilled with it and are looking to upgrade. There is only one player who filed for arbitration-- Jason Williams, who is coming off a career year and should be rewarded with a big raise as a result.

*Sabres*
GM Darcy Regier re-signed some key players in Derek Roy, Nathan Paetsch, and Andrej Sekera, but the biggest action is still ahead of him. An NHL-high 10 players are headed to arbitration, including star Daniel Briere, Maxim Afinogenov, J.P. Dumont, Jason Pominville, Tim Connolly, and Ales Kotalik. Regier doesn't have time for anything else right now.

*Senators*
The biggest signing of the week for the Sens was Antoine Vermette. The 24-year-old may find a much bigger role with the team this year due to the Martin Havlat trade. Moving Havlat leaves a gaping hole up front, and Vermette could very well fill that hole. Vermette avoided arbitration with the signing, but Chris Kelly, Chris Neil, and Peter Schaefer are still on tap.

*Sharks*
Newly acquired left winger Mark Bell is slated for an arbitration hearing next week. The good thing for the Sharks is that whatever price he is awarded, he will be compensated for his performance to date, and not his future performance. Playing with superstar Joe Thornton and Rocket Richard Trophy winner Jonathan Cheechoo will make last year's numbers look pretty insignificant. Centerman Mark Smith also filed for arbitration.

*Stars*
In one of the bigger moves of the NHL this past week, the Stars landed the Big E. Eric Lindros put pen to paper and will be the second-line center on a Dallas team in desperate need of replacing Jason Arnott. The four-time 40-goal scorer will look for a successful return from wrist surgery and try to duplicate the monster season that Arnott gave Dallas last year. The Stars also signed rookie Junior Lessard, who will have a chance to crack the lineup this year. Nobody is slated for arbitration this year.

*Thrashers*
The Thrashers locked up newly-acquired pivot Niko Kapanen to a multi-year contract. GM Don Waddell also added a pair of depth wingers with modest upside via unrestricted free agency in Jon Sim and Kyle Wanvig. Kapanen was the only player slated for an arbitration hearing, and his signing avoided the process.

*Wild*
Minnesota signed youngster Matt Foy, who will have a good shot at cracking the lineup this year. They also added depth at center with the signing of Minneapolis native Wyatt Smith. No Minnesota players filed for arbitration this year.


----------



## Agamon

Apparently Daniel Briere was awarded $5 million.  Geez, Buffalo's in big trouble if this is the way the arbitrators are going to go.  Gomez will probably get his 7 mil.  These guys got the memo that there's a salery cap in place now, right?


----------



## Knightfall

Agamon said:
			
		

> Apparently Daniel Briere was awarded $5 million.  Geez, Buffalo's in big trouble if this is the way the arbitrators are going to go.  Gomez will probably get his 7 mil.  These guys got the memo that there's a salery cap in place now, right?



I don't expect Gomez to be award $7 million. He'll likely get closer to what Briere was awarded, IMO. I'm pretty sure that the Sabres will accept the arbiters decision, since Briere has become a key member of the Sabres.

Anyway, here's TSN.ca's report...

*Briere scores big in arbitration*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/23/2006 1:33:05 PM_

*Buffalo Sabres star Daniel Briere has been awarded a one year, $5 million settlement through arbitration.*

The two sides had been trying to work out a long term deal, but were unable to reach an accord before the arbitrator's ruling. The contracts signed by Martin Havlat, Marian Gaborik and Alex Tanguay were apparently used as benchmarks in this case.

The Sabres now have 48 hours to accept the settlement or reject it and allow Briere to become an unrestricted free agent. Even if the Sabres accept the one-year deal, Briere will be eligible for free agency after the season.

For that reason, the Sabres were rumoured to be quietly shopping Briere throughout the arbitration process, and Briere could still be traded within the next couple of days - provided the Sabres accept the one-year deal.  Montreal, Los Angeles and Atlanta are among the teams in the mix.

Briere only played 48 games last season due an abdominal injury that required surgery.  Before getting hurt, Briere was on his way to a career-year, scoring 25 goals and 33 assists for 58 points.

Briere returned in time to put up 8 goals and 11 assists for 19 points in 18 playoff games as Buffalo came within one win of reaching the Stanley Cup Finals.

In 2003-04, Briere had his best NHL season, scoring 28 goals and 37 assists for 65 points in 82 games.

Briere has played 402 NHL games, scoring 130 goals and 151 assists for 281 points.


----------



## Knightfall

*Habs sign Ryder to one-year deal*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/23/2006 2:17:13 PM_

*MONTREAL - Michael Ryder is returning to Montreal.*

Montreal Canadiens General Manager Bob Gainey announced the one-year, $2.2 million deal on Sunday.

With Ryder signed, all Canadiens' players are under contract for the 2006-07 season.

Ryder, 26, completed the 2005-06 season, his second in the NHL, with a career-high 30 goals and 55 points in 81 games, and 40 penalty minutes.

The 6'0", 198-pound right-winger led the team in goals (30), power play goals (18), game-winning goals (6) and shots on goal (243). A native of Bonavista, Newfoundland, Ryder was a Canadiens' 8th round pick, 216th overall, at the 1998 NHL Entry Draft.

The signing avoids Ryders' arbitration hearing, which was scheduled for Tuesday.


----------



## Knightfall

*Penguins ink Orpik to two-year deal*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/23/2006 2:25:25 PM_

*PITTSBURGH - The Pittsburgh Penguins have re-signed defenseman Brooks Orpik to a two-year contract.  Terms were not released, but Orpik's arbitration hearing had been scheduled for July 24.*

Orpik, 25, recorded nine points and 124 penalty minutes in 64 games with the Penguins during the 2005-06 season, his second full NHL season.

Orpik led the team in hits (203) and blocked shots (122) and improved his plus/minus by 33 points from his rookie season in 2003-04 (-36) to the 2005-06 season (-3).

The 6-2 and 228-pound native of San Francisco, California has played in 149 NHL games, all with the Penguins, recording 19 points (3+16) and 253 penalty minutes.

Orpik was drafted by the Penguins in the first round (18th overall) of the 2000 NHL Entry Draft.

The team also signed Matt Carkner to a one-year deal.  The 25-year old appeared in 69 games with the Cleveland Barons of the American Hockey League during the 2005-06 season, tallying 31 points (10+21) and 202 penalty minutes.


----------



## Knightfall

*From TSN.ca!*

*Ice Chips for Sunday, July 23*

*>* Tom Fitzgerald, an unrestricted free agent who played for the Bruins last season, has yet to sign with a team but would like to play one more year, preferably in Boston. _- Boston Globe_

*>* Last season, the Red Wings didn't sign Andreas Lilja until Aug. 24, and they ended up getting him for a bargain $650,000. This summer, the Wings are in the hunt for a veteran defenseman again, and again they're willing to wait to find the right one. _- Detroit Free Press_

*>* Less than two weeks remain before Mike Comrie, the Coyotes co-leading goal scorer last season, and Ladislav Nagy, the team's top assist man, go before an arbitrator to determine their salaries for 2006-07. Hopes of negotiating new contracts before their hearings on Aug. 4 are all but gone, and General Manager Mike Barnett sounds a bit exasperated. "They are both deserving of salary increases, but how far do you go to reward non-playoff years?" Barnett said Saturday. _- Arizona Republic_


----------



## Knightfall

*Kotalik agrees to deal with Sabres*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/23/2006 6:28:18 PM_

*The Buffalo Sabres have agreed on a multi-year contract with restricted free-agent forward Ales Kotalik just two days before his scheduled arbitration hearing.*

Kotalik had his best NHL season in 2005-06, recording career highs of 25 goals, 37 assists and 62 points in 82 games.  The 27-year-old's previous best output came in 2002-03, when he registered 35 points.

A sixth-round pick in 1998, Kotalik added four goals - including three game-winners - and seven assists in 18 playoff games.

In 225 career games, Kotalik has notched 62 tallies and 127 points.


----------



## Knightfall

*Recchi returning to Pittsburgh*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/24/2006 10:48:14 AM_

*Mark Recchi is returning to the Pittsburgh Penguins.*

Sources tell TSN that the free agent forward has signed a deal to return to the club that traded him to the eventual Stanley Cup Champion Carolina Hurricanes at the trade deadline in March.

The 38 year-old scored 57 points in 63 games with the Penguins last season.  In 20 regular season games with the Hurricanes he chipped in seven points.

Reechi was a major part of the Hurricanes' Stanley Cup run, tallying 7 goals and 9 assists in 25 games.

Recchi led Philadelphia in goals, assists and points in 2003-04, helping the Flyers reach the Eastern Conference Final.

He has scored 20 goals or more in each of his last seven NHL seasons and has accumulated 1265 points in 1256 career games.

Recchi won a Stanley Cup with the Penguins in 1991. He was later traded to the Flyers and played for the Canadiens from 1995 to 1999, before being traded back to Philadelphia.


----------



## Knightfall

*Kings sign controversial Avery*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/24/2006 10:57:27 AM_

*Controversial forward Sean Avery is returning to the Los Angeles Kings.*

The L.A. Times reported on Monday that Avery agreed to a one-year, $1.1 million contract with the Kings, allowing both sides to avoid arbitration.

Avery got a lot of press last hockey season, but most of it was for the wrong reasons.

Last September, he sounded off on French Canadian hockey players after Phoenix Coyotes defenceman Denis Gauthier leveled Jeremy Roenick with a hard hit in a preseason game.

"I think it was a clean hit," Avery said in September. "I think it was typical of most French guys in our league with a visor on, running around and playing tough and not back anything up."

In October, the 26-year old was also accused of making a racial slur to Oilers' forward Georges Laraque, although Avery denied making the comment.

Later on in the year, Avery was fined for diving by the National Hockey League, and he was then fined again after he commented on the original fine.

Avery's season ended with three games remaining after he and Kings assistant coach Mark Hardy had an argument during practice.  Avery was sent off the ice and sent home for the rest of the season.

Because of all these events, many expected his tenure with the club to be over.

"This isn't like he's getting a clean slate with a new general manager and a new coach," Kings' first-year general manager Dean Lombardi told the Times. "He's still on double-secret probation."

Avery had 15 goals and 39 points last season, and he lead the league in penalty minutes for the second straight year with 257.

_With files from the L.A. Times_


----------



## Knightfall

*Canadiens News!*

*Habs sign Gainey to contract extension*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/24/2006 11:21:12 AM_

*MONTREAL – The Montreal Canadiens have signed general manager Bob Gainey to a contract extension through the 2009-2010 season.*

"We are very happy that Bob Gainey has extended his association with the Montreal Canadiens leading to the franchise's Centennial Year in 2009-10," said team president Pierre Boivin. "Bob has put together a very strong hockey management team, and his leadership is a source of inspiration for our fans and all members of the Canadiens' organization."

Gainey also took the opportunity to announce some changes in the Canadiens' Hockey Department. Pierre Gauthier has been appointed Assistant General Manager, and will remain as head of professional scouting. Julien BriseBois becomes Vice-President of Hockey Operations. Michel Boucher and Denis Morel are joining the Canadiens' scouting group under Director of Player Recruitment and Development; Trevor Timmins will be covering the province of Quebec. Finally, Doug Gibson was hired as a professional scout, and will join Gordie Roberts who has been working as a pro scout since 2001.

Gainey became the 15th General Manager in the history of the Montreal Canadiens on June 2, 2003. The Canadiens participated in the Stanley Cup Playoffs in each of his two seasons as General Manager. He also took the Head Coaching duties for the second half of the 2005-06 season. Through a 16-year NHL career, all as a member of the Canadiens, Bob Gainey won the Stanley Cup on five occasions and added another Cup as General Manager of the Dallas Stars, in 1999.


----------



## Knightfall

*Blackhawks News!*

*Blackhawks name Dudley assistant GM*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/24/2006 11:58:12 AM_

*CHICAGO -- The Chicago Blackhawks have named Rick Dudley as an assistant general manager.*

"Rick has a tremendous amount of experience and knowledge," said Blackhawks General Manager Dale Tallon. "He's been a valuable asset to our organization. Rick's been successful at every aspect of the game of hockey and I trust and respect his input."

"I've enjoyed working with Dale Tallon and Stan Bowman and the direction this team is going," said Dudley. "Our club is headed in the right direction with the promising youth we have in the organization and the commitment to building a Cup winner. I'm excited to be a part of what's going on here in Chicago."

Dudley joined the Blackhawks in December of 2004 as Hockey Operations Consultant and was elevated to Director of Player Personnel prior to the 2005-06 season.

Dudley, 57, joined the Blackhawks after serving as the General Manager of the Florida Panthers for two seasons from 2002-03 to 2003-04. Prior to joining the Panthers, Dudley spent two and a half seasons as Senior Vice-President and General Manager of the Tampa Bay Lightning.

Before joining the Lightning, Rick served as General Manager of the Ottawa Senators for the 1998-99 season.

The Toronto native played six seasons with the Sabres from 1972-73 to 1974-75 and 1978-79 to 1980-81, recording 70 goals and 94 assists in 279 games.


----------



## Knightfall

*Penguins sign Ronald Petrovicky*
*Sports Ticker*
_7/24/2006 1:37:58 PM_

*PITTSBURGH (Ticker) - The Pittsburgh Penguins added another right wing, signing Ronald Petrovicky on Monday.*

Terms of the deal were not disclosed.

Petrovicky, 29, played the last two seasons with the Atlanta Thrashers and ranked second on the team with 109 hits in 2005-06.  He recorded eight goals and 12 assists in 60 games.

The 5-11, 190-pound Petrovicky also played six games for Slovakia at the Torino Olympics last February.

The Penguins signed right wing Jarkko Ruutu to a two-year, $2.3 million contract earlier in the month.

Petrovicky recorded career highs of 16 goals and 15 assists with the Thrashers in 2003-04.

A ninth-round pick by Calgary in 1996, Petrovicky has 38 goals and 48 assists along with 401 penalty minutes in 311 NHL games with the Flames, New York Rangers and Thrashers.


----------



## Knightfall

*Canucks sign free agent winger Bulis*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/24/2006 2:46:49 PM_

*The Vancouver Canucks have bolstered their forward lines by signing free agent Jan Bulis to a one-year, $1.3-million contract.*

Bulis, 28, scored a career-high 20 goals and tied his career best with 40 points in 2005-2006.  At 6-foot-1, 208 pounds, the eight year NHL veteran is a reliable two-way player and has produced 222 points in 473 career games with the Washington Capitals and Montreal Canadiens.

A second round pick of the Capitals in 1996, Bulis was acquired in a 2001 trade that sent Richard Zednik and a first-round pick to Montreal with Trevor Linden, Dainius Zubrus and a second-round pick going to Washington.


----------



## Knightfall

*Predators ink Erat to two-year deal*
*Canadian Press*
_7/24/2006 2:48:47 PM_

*NASHVILLE, Tenn. (CP) - The Nashville Predators have come to terms with  restricted free-agent forward Martin Erat on a two-year contract.*

The 24-year-old scored a career-high 20 goals last season and matched career bests in points (49) and games played (80).

The native of Trebic, Czech Republic, represented his country at both the 2006 Winter Olympics and the world championships.

Erat has 139 points in 263 career games with the Predators to rank seventh on the franchise's all-time scoring list.


----------



## Knightfall

*Canucks ink Goren to one-year deal*
*Sports Ticker*
_7/24/2006 3:52:41 PM_

*VANCOUVER, British Columbia (Ticker) - The Vancouver Canucks re-signed right wing Lee Goren on Monday.*

Terms of the deal were not disclosed.

Goren, 28, split the 2005-06 season between the Canucks and Manitoba Moose of the American Hockey League. He had one goal and two assists in 28 games with the Canucks and 22 goals and 19 assists in 42 games with Manitoba.

A third-round pick of the Boston Bruins in 1997, Goren played in 35 games over two seasons with the Bruins and scored four goals. He also played in two games for the Florida Panthers in 2003-04 before signing with Vancouver.


----------



## Knightfall

*Sabres face rising payroll this summer*
*Associated Press*
_7/24/2006 4:05:03 PM_

*BUFFALO, N.Y. (AP) - Last year, the Buffalo Sabres were the model for how a small-market team can function in the NHL. With a payroll of just $29 million US, $10 million below the league-wide salary cap, the Sabres came within a game of reaching the Stanley Cup final.*

That on-ice prosperity, however, has brought some off-ice financial pain this off-season, as the team continues to get stung by the high price of success. Buffalo's bottom line took another big hit Sunday after an arbitrator awarded co-captain Daniel Briere a one-year, $5-million contract. The Sabres can reject the award, but would risk losing the player who many feel has become the face of the franchise.

Buffalo general manager Darcy Regier was unavailable Monday to comment on the team's financial plight. Over the next 11 days, Regier and the Sabres will go to arbitration with seven more players, including last season's leading scorer Maxim Afinogenov.

Unless Regier can sign the Russian to a long-term deal, another hefty award could be in line. Afinogenov registered 73 points, far surpassing his previous career high of 40 points collected in 2001-02, while making just under $1.1 million.

Also scheduled for upcoming arbitration hearings will be forwards J.P. Dumont and Tim Connolly, as well as defenceman Toni Lydman. Those three key players combined to make nearly $4.6 million last season.

The Sabres have given big raises to defencemen Brian Campbell (two years, $3 million) and Henrik Tallinder (four years, $10.25 million), as well as forward Ales Kotalik (three years, $7 million). Buffalo also signed free-agent defenseman Jaroslav Spacek to a three-year, $10-million deal to help offset the loss of Jay McKee, who inked a four-year, $16-million contract with St. Louis.

Co-captain Chris Drury is already signed for $3.15 million, which means the trio of Briere, Drury and Spacek will gobble up 26 per cent of this year's salary cap of $44 million.

And all that doesn't even include star goaltender Ryan Miller, who remains unsigned. Miller refused arbitration in the hopes of securing a lucrative, long-term deal after making $501,600 as a rookie last season.

"We're not going to be up against it, but we're higher than we thought we would be," Regier said after signing Campbell. "The cost of doing business has gone up."


----------



## Knightfall

*Islanders sign Asham, avoid arbitration*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/24/2006 5:39:01 PM_

*The Islanders have agreed to terms with forward Arron Asham on a one-year contract worth $950,000 to avoid arbitration.*

"We're very happy to have Arron signed for next season," said Islanders general manager Garth Snow. "With Arron back and the signing of Brendan Witt and Chris Simon, we have added a lot of grit, tenacity and character to our lineup. And like Witt and Simon, Arron brings a lot to the table. He is a talented player that can contribute in many ways."

This season will be Asham's fourth with the Islanders and eighth overall in the NHL. Last season, the 28-year old Asham played in 63 games and tallied 24 points with 103 penalty minutes. He missed the last 18 games of the season with a sprained ankle.

In 341 NHL games, Asham has posted 47 goals with 55 assists for 102 points and 390 penalty minutes.

"Being an Islander means a lot to me and I did not want to be anywhere else but Long Island," said Asham. "I love the additions we made to the lineup and I'm really looking forward to the opportunity to play for Ted Nolan."

The 5-foot-11, 209-pound Asham was originally drafted by Montreal in the third round of the 1996 NHL Entry Draft. He spent five seasons in the Canadiens organization prior to being traded to the Islanders along with a fifth round draft selection in the 2002 draft for Mariusz Czerkawski in June of 2002.


----------



## Knightfall

*Sharks re-sign Mark Smith*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/24/2006 6:07:47 PM_

*The San Jose Sharks have re-signed centre Mark Smith to a one-year deal, $700,000 that he was awarded in arbitration.*

The 28-year-old Smith set career highs last season with nine goals and 15 assists in 80 games.  He also led the Sharks in faceoff percentage (51.9%).

Originally drafted in the ninth round by the New York Islanders in 1997, Smith has career totals of 19 goals and 34 assists in 282 games.


----------



## Knightfall

*Avalanche sign Klee, Stastny*
*TSN.ca Staff with Sports Network files*
_7/24/2006 6:19:02 PM_

*The Colorado Avalanche have signed defenceman Ken Klee and forward Paul Stastny. Stastny was signed to a multi-year contract while no terms were disclosed on the contract for Klee.*

Klee scored three goals and dished out 12 assists in 74 games with the Toronto Maple Leafs and New Jersey Devils last season.  He added one goal is six playoff games with the Devils.

In 710 career NHL games with the Maple Leafs, Devils, and Washington Capitals Klee has totals of 50 goals and 105 assists.

''Ken gives us another strong, experienced defenseman to solidify our blueline corps,'' said Avalanche executive vice president and general manager Francois Giguere. ''He has demonstrated year after year that he can be counted on to take quality minutes and play a solid defensive game and we'll be counting on him to do that for us this season.''

Stastny, 20, was Colorado's second-round pick in the 2005 draft. He has played two seasons at the University of Denver and has tallied 36 goals and 62 assists in 81 games at the school. His father, Peter Stastny, started out his Hall-of-Fame career with the Quebec Nordiques, who moved to Colorado prior to the start of the 1995-96 season, as a free agent in 1980.


----------



## Knightfall

*Predators update Vokoun's status*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/24/2006 10:25:06 PM_

*The Nashville Predators issued a statement regarding the status of goaltender Tomas Vokoun on Monday. Vokoun has been undergoing treatment for a blood condition called pelvic thrombophlebitis.*

''Today Tomas had a follow-up appointment at the Mayo Clinic in Rochester, Minnesota in which his status was reviewed,'' said executive vice president and general manager David Poile. ''The information that we received indicates that his situation has stabilized and was likely a result of a childhood accident as opposed to a more recent development. While we will continue monitoring his status, there will be no on-going treatment of the condition. Tomas will no longer be taking blood-thinning medication and he has been given complete clearance to return to action.''

An MRI scan in April found blood clots throughout Vokoun's abdomen and pelvic area. Vokoun was hospitalized immediately and put on blood thinning shots and pills to reduce the life-threatening clots.


----------



## Knightfall

*Sharks sign Bell and Ehrhoff*
*Associated Press*
_7/25/2006 3:37:20 PM_

*SAN JOSE, Calif. (AP) - Forward Mark Bell and defenseman Christian Ehrhoff agreed to terms on contracts with the San Jose Sharks on Tuesday.*

Bell, who signed a three-year deal, was acquired from the Chicago Blackhawks two weeks ago in a three-team trade that sent defenceman Tom Preissing to Ottawa.

Bell, a prime candidate to play alongside Joe Thornton and Jonathan Cheechoo on the Sharks' top line, was eligible for arbitration.

Ehrhoff, who got a two-year deal, set career highs with five goals and 18 assists last season, his second full NHL campaign. The German Olympic team member was a restricted free agent.


----------



## Knightfall

*Panthers sign Belfour; Roberts staying*
*Canadian Press*
_7/25/2006 6:48:28 PM_

*SUNRISE, Fla. (CP) - The Eagle has landed in South Florida.*

Goaltender Ed Belfour signed a $750,000 US, one-year contract with the Florida Panthers on Tuesday, extending his career after undergoing another back surgery.

"We've added depth and we've added some quality to the position," Panthers GM Mike Keenan said during a conference call. "I think it just strengthens the team and strengthens our position overall."

The 41-year-old goaltender became a free agent this summer when the Toronto Maple Leafs chose not to pick up an option on his contract. Belfour made $4.56 million last season. 
He had back surgery in April and had been linked with the Detroit Red Wings earlier this off-season. In Florida, he'll likely split goaltending duties with Alex Auld.

"A healthy Eddie Belfour in our goaltending situation does nothing but increase the competitive value of that position," Keenan said. "It's up to the players to sort it out from there."

Questions remain about how effective the future Hall of Famer can be at this stage of his career.

Belfour is coming off a lacklustre season with the Maple Leafs, going 22-22-4 with a 3.29 goals-against average. He didn't play after March 10 because of his injured back, which has plagued him during his career.

The specifics weren't released but Belfour could almost double his base salary if he hits all of his incentives.

"I'm very comfortable, knowing Eddie as well as I do, that he will be able to meet the criteria in terms of rehab and have himself prepared come the fall," Keenan said.

Belfour has 457 career wins - trailing only Patrick Roy in NHL history - with Chicago, Dallas, San Jose and Toronto. While playing for the Blackhawks, he won the Vezina Trophy in 1991 and '93.

Belfour, who backstopped the Stars to the 1999 Stanley Cup, also has 88 playoff victories, good for fourth on the all-time list behind Roy, Grant Fuhr and New Jersey's Martin Brodeur.

Keenan also said that forward Gary Roberts will be back with the team next season. Roberts sought a trade to Toronto earlier this off-season to be closer to his daughter, who will attend school in the city.

"We certainly had some discussions about some private issues, some family issues, with him and now we're moving forward at this point," Keenan said. "Gary will be at training camp in Florida come September."

Roberts, 40, has one year and $2.25 million remaining on the contract he signed with Florida before the 2005-06 season.


----------



## Knightfall

*Wow!!!*

*Oilers sign Hemsky to six-year pact*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/25/2006 5:21:53 PM_

*The Edmonton Oilers have signed right wing Ales Hemsky to a six-year contract, avoiding an arbitration hearing scheduled for Friday, July 28th.*

Hemsky is the third player that the Oilers have come to agreement with on a contract prior to the NHL's arbitration process. Centres Shawn Horcoff and Jarret Stoll signed with the Oilers earlier this month.

"Ales is an extremely important member of our hockey club," said Oilers Assistant General Manager Scott Howson in a release. "He is one of the NHL's emerging offensive players, and coming off of a breakout season that saw him lead the Oilers in scoring, we believe he will continue to get better. We are excited to have him under contract for the next six seasons."

One of the NHL's young offensive stars, the 6-foot, 192-pound native of Pardubice, Czech Republic led the Oilers in scoring during his third season with 77 points in 81 games. The 22-year-old forward established single-season career highs in most offensive categories as he led the Oilers in assists with 58.

His offensive contributions continued during the Oilers' Stanley Cup Playoff run, as he scored 17 points in 24 games.

The Oilers' first choice, 13th overall, in the 2001 NHL Entry Draft, Hemsky has scored 141 points in 211 career games with Edmonton. He has added 17 points in 30 Stanley Cup playoff games.


----------



## Knightfall

*Islanders accept award decision on York*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/25/2006 5:26:28 PM_

*The New York Islanders have accepted an arbitration award and have signed centre Mike York to a one-year contract.*

An arbitrator awarded York $2.85 million for the 2006-07 season on Saturday. The team had 48 hours to accept or decline the deal.  If the Islanders walked away, York would have become an unrestricted free agent.

"We respect the arbitrator's decision and appreciate the process that led to the one-year award for Mike, a player we think the world of," Islanders general manager Garth Snow said in a statement. "It was our intention prior to the hearing to sign him to a long-term deal, and it remains our hope to have Mike York in an Islanders uniform for years to come."

York, 28, earned $2.05-million and scored 13 goals and 52 points for the Islanders in 2005-2006. He has tallied 287 points in 449 career games with the Islanders, Oilers and Rangers.

"Letting Mike York go was never a consideration," said Snow.

"He is a very important player for us, a proud Islander. Mike wanted to stay on Long Island and we wanted him here. We're looking forward to an excellent season from Mike."


----------



## Knightfall

*Senators re-sign Kelly to one-year deal*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/25/2006 5:26:56 PM_

*The Ottawa Senators have re-signed centre Chris Kelly to a one-year contract.*

In his first full season with the Senators and in the NHL, Kelly played in all 82 regular-season games, scored 30 points and added a plus-21 rating and 76 penalty minutes.

Drafted 94th overall by the Senators in 1999, Kelly played most of his first three pro seasons with the club's American Hockey League affiliate in Binghamton.


----------



## Lord Zardoz

*Hemsky deal is an intresting move*

The only shocker here, I think, is how long term the deal is.  If Hemsky does not turn out to suck in a few years, it will be a great deal to have made.

The thing of it is, however, that Hemsky is at exactly the point in his career where signing such a deal would make the most sense.  He is still young, and he is on the upswing of his career.  If it turns out that he is still worth signing in 3, 4 and 5 years, then this deal will probably manage to save the Oilers a lot of money in the long term.  Alternatively, a long term deal makes him worth more in a trade in the event it becomes necessary.

Sure, this deal could backfire, but if your going to take the risk of a 6 year contract, these are the circumstances under which to do it.

END COMMUNICATION


----------



## Knightfall

*Stars News!*

*Stars' GM Armstrong gets 3-year extension*
*Sports Ticker*
_7/25/2006 6:42:45 PM_

*FRISCO, Texas (Ticker) - The Dallas Stars signed general manager Doug Armstrong to a three-year contract extension on Tuesday.*

Armstrong had two years left on his deal and is now locked up through the 2010-11 season.

Financial terms were not disclosed.

Armstrong, 41, served nine years as an assistant general manager under Bob Gainey before being promoted to GM in January 2002.

Over Armstrong's tenure as GM, Dallas has earned the third-most points (320) and the third-most wins (140) in the NHL. Only Detroit and Ottawa have more points and wins.

"We've won seven division titles in the last nine years and have made the playoffs in 10 of the 12 seasons that the Stars have been in Dallas," Stars owner Tom Hicks said. "A big reason for that success comes from the stability among top management of the organization, which started with Bob Gainey and has continued with Doug Armstrong."

Dallas won the Pacific Division title and finished second in the Western Conference with 112 points last season, but lost in the conference quarterfinals to the seventh-seeded Colorado Avalanche, four games to one.

In the offseason, Armstrong acquired center Patrik Stefan and defenseman Jaroslav Modry from Atlanta for center Niko Kapanen, obtained defenseman Darryl Sydor from Tampa Bay for a draft pick and signed centers Eric Lindros and Jeff Halpern and right wing Matthew Barnaby.

"Doug has done an outstanding job in maintaining a level of excellence and has built a competitive roster over the last two summers in the new salary cap era," Hicks said.

The Stars on Tuesday also signed assistant general manager Les Jackson to a four-year contract.


----------



## Knightfall

Lord Zardoz said:
			
		

> The only shocker here, I think, is how long term the deal is.  If Hemsky does not turn out to suck in a few years, it will be a great deal to have made.
> 
> The thing of it is, however, that Hemsky is at exactly the point in his career where signing such a deal would make the most sense.  He is still young, and he is on the upswing of his career.  If it turns out that he is still worth signing in 3, 4 and 5 years, then this deal will probably manage to save the Oilers a lot of money in the long term.  Alternatively, a long term deal makes him worth more in a trade in the event it becomes necessary.
> 
> Sure, this deal could backfire, but if your going to take the risk of a 6 year contract, these are the circumstances under which to do it.
> 
> END COMMUNICATION




Agreed on all points. It's a risk, but I think Hemsky is going to be a star for the Oilers. Add in Lupul and the Oilers are goingto have a lot of offence for years to come. Now, we just have to shore up the defence and this team will compete every year.

Lupul is next to sign and then Kevin Lowe will try to sign Danny Markov and re-sign Dick Tarnstrom.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*Gomez awarded $5 million for 2006-07*
*TSN.ca Staff with CP files*
_7/25/2006 10:09:21 PM_

*An arbitrator has awarded New Jersey Devils forward Scott Gomez $5 million US for the 2006-07 season.*

The Devils have 48 hours to decide whether to retain Gomez for next season or walk away from the deal and make him an unrestricted free agent immediately.

"He's been an integral part of our success, no question," Devils president and general manager Lou Lamoriello said Tuesday night. "He's an excellent hockey player, but we have a lot of excellent hockey players. So we'll do the best that we can."

Both parties went to arbitration on Friday with the Devils offering $4 million US, and Gomez reportedly asking for $7 million US next season. He made $2.204 million in 2005-06.

Gomez, 26, is coming off a career season, scoring 33 goals and 84 points in 82 regular season games. The six-year veteran has 103 goals and 390 points in 476 career games, all with New Jersey.

Gomez made a big splash in his first NHL campaign, scoring 70 points and winning the Calder Trophy as Rookie of the Year in 1999-2000. He also helped guide the Devils to a Stanley Cup victory that season, his first of two NHL championships.

The ruling, if accepted, would place the Devils well over the NHL's $44 million salary cap for 2006-07. General Manager Lou Lamoreillo already signed forward Patrik Elias to a $42 million, seven-year contract and defenceman Colin White to a $18 million, six-year contract.

The team also has to sign forward Brian Gionta and defencemen David Hale and Paul Martin for next season.

Teams can go as much as 10 per cent over the cap during the offseason, but must get back to it by the opening day of the regular season on Oct. 4.

"When the first day of the season comes, we will be where we need to be," Lamoriello said.


----------



## Knightfall

There is a rumor floating around the Internet that the *Vancouver Canucks* have signed UFA defenceman *Yannick Tremblay*. Several hockey websites list Tremblay as being a Canuck including The Score's player page and TSN.ca's player page, for Tremblay.

*The Score*
http://forecaster.ca/thescore/hockey/player.cgi?0399

*TSN*
http://www.tsn.ca/nhl/teams/players/bio/?id=399&hubname=nhl-canucks

I haven't heard anything offical about this, but I'll keep you all informed.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*And here's what I found regarding Tremblay!*

Now if I could just get someone to translate this for me. - KF72

*John Tripp und Yannick Tremblay stehen den Adlern nicht zur Verfügung*
*http://www.adler-mannheim.de/*
_24. Juli 2006_

*Mit dem Stürmer John Tripp und dem Verteidiger Yannick Tremblay haben die Adler kurz vor Beginn der Vorbereitung zwei Abgänge zu beklagen.*

*Yannick Tremblay* liegt ein Angebot des NHL-Clubs *Vancouver Canucks* vor. Mit dem Wunsch, diese vielleicht letzte Chance in der NHL nutzen zu wollen und seinen Vertrag in Mannheim aufzulösen, trat Yannick Tremblay an die Adler heran. Das Adler-Management entsprach nach intensiven Beratungen mit dem Trainerstab dem Wunsch des Spielers.

John Tripps Vertrag hingegen wird nicht aufgelöst, sondern nur ausgesetzt. Der Stürmer, der über einen deutschen Pass verfügt, bat wegen privater Probleme um Aussetzung seines Vertrages. Die Adler lassen den Vertrag von John Tripp nun ruhen und warten ab, wie sich die private Situation Tripps entwickelt.


----------



## Knightfall

*Red Wings agree to deal with Markov*
*Canadian Press*
_7/26/2006 10:44:43 AM_

*DETROIT (CP) - Free agent defenceman Danny Markov has agreed to terms with the Detroit Red Wings, a source told The Canadian Press on Wednesday.*

The 30-year-old spent last season with the Nashville Predators, a team as deep as any on the blue-line. He had 11 assists and a plus-9 rating in 58 games last season.

Markov will join his sixth NHL team and fifth in as many years.

In 472 NHL games with Toronto, Phoenix, Carolina, Philadelphia and the Predators, he has 25 goals and 106 assists for 131 points.


----------



## Knightfall

*Sens re-sign Neil just ahead of hearing*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/26/2006 11:32:16 AM_

*The Ottawa Senators avoided arbitration with Chris Neil on Wednesday, re-signing the gritty winger to a multi-year deal.*

Financial details were not released, but the Canadian Press reported that it was a three-year, $3.3 million package.

Neil, a restricted free agent, was scheduled for an arbitration hearing later in the day.

In his fourth season with the Senators, Neil reached five career milestones and set single-season highs in goals (16), assists (17) and points (33) over 79 games. His 204 penalty minutes on the season made him the Senators' all-time leader (776) in that category.

The 27-year-old was also just one of three NHLers this season to record 15 goals or more and over 150 penalty minutes.

In 301 career games with Ottawa, Neil has recorded 40 goals, 36 assists, 76 points and 776 penalty minutes.

The Senators have one more player scheduled for an abitration hearing - forward Peter Schaefer on Friday.

The Senators also announced the signing of minor leaguer Corey Pecker to a one-year deal.


----------



## Knightfall

*Bouwmeester gets two-years, $4.35 million*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/26/2006 2:24:20 PM_

*An arbitrator has awarded Jay Bouwmeester a two-year settlement worth $4.35 million. Bouwmeester would make $2.1 million this season and $2.25 million the following year.*

Florida has two more players scheduled for arbitration, Mike Van Ryn on August 2, and Ric Jackman on August 4. The Panthers will have 48 hours after their final hearing is decided to make a decision on all the arbitration awards.

According to the Miami Herald, the Panthers were anticipating a total payout of $6.5 million for all three players this season. Getting Bouwmeester for $2.1 million is, therefore, a pretty good start for the Panthers.

The two-year deal was the maximum length allowed under arbitration rules, something else the Panthers should like.

Bouwmeester, however, is still more than doubling his salary. He made $945,630 last season.

Bouwmeester, 22, had 5 goals and 41 assists for 46 points in 82 games with the Panthers last season. He was also +1, a big number for a player with a career -43 rating in just three seasons.

He was Florida's first pick, third overall, in 2002.


----------



## Knightfall

*Ice Chips for Wednesday, July 26*

*>* According to a source, there is still a good chance the Bruins will re-sign 38-year-old defenseman Brian Leetch, who also has interest from the Rangers and Red Wings. - Boston Herald

*>* Stars GM Doug Armstrong said contract talks will continue this week with Brenden Morrow, who can become an unrestricted free agent next summer. Armstrong has not had discussions with restricted free agent Trevor Daley but expects the defenceman to be signed by training camp. - Dallas Morning News

*>* Veteran left winger Gary Roberts will return to the Panthers this season, general manager Mike Keenan and coach Jacques Martin confirmed Tuesday afternoon. - Miami Herald

*>* The Coyotes are one of several teams interested in acquiring Scott Gomez. New Jersey needs to trim payroll and may be willing to deal Gomez for a draft pick or two and/or possibly a low-cost backup goaltender. Phoenix has three of the latter: David LeNeveu, Phil Sauve and Mike Morrison. None of their salaries for next season exceeds $600,000. Coyotes forward Oleg Saprykin ($1.064 million) also is expendable. - Arizona Republic


----------



## Knightfall

*Bradley re-signs with Capitals*
*Sports Ticker*
_7/26/2006 4:21:57 PM_

*WASHINGTON (Ticker) - The Washington Capitals on Wednesday re-signed right wing Matt Bradley to a two-year contract, avoiding salary arbitration.*

Financial terms were not disclosed for Bradley, whose arbitration hearing was to be held Tuesday.

In his first season with the Capitals in 2006, Bradley registered seven goals and 12 assists in 74 games.

A fourth-round pick by San Jose in 1996, Bradley spent his first three seasons with the Sharks before playing one season for Pittsburgh.  He has tallied 26 goals and 38 assists in 277 career games.

The Capitals on Wednesday also signed defenseman Dean Arsene, who spent last season with Hershey in the American Hockey League.  He collected two goals and five assists in 68 games.


----------



## Knightfall

*Arbitrator awards Malone two-year deal*
*Sports Ticker*
_7/26/2006 4:49:05 PM_

*PITTSBURGH (Ticker) - Pittsburgh Penguins left wing Ryan Malone was awarded a two-year contract by an arbitrator Wednesday.*

Malone was awarded salaries of $1.3 million for 2006-07 and $1.45 million for 2007-08. His hearing was held Friday.

The Penguins have 48 hours following the results of Dominic Moore's August 2nd hearing to either accept the decision or decline the deal, which would make Malone an unrestricted free agent.

Malone, 26, built on a solid rookie season to tally 22 goals and 22 assists in 77 games in 2005-06.  He registered 22 goals and 21 assists as a rookie in 81 games as a rookie in 2004.


----------



## Knightfall

*D Jamie Allison joins Sens*
*Source: Sportsnet, Senators Website*
_July 26, 2006, 3:05pm_

*It looks like unrestricted free agent D Jamie Allison has signed a one-year contract with the Ottawa Senators, as per the Free Agent tracker on Sportsnet.ca.*

I confirmed this by look on the Senators website, and it lists Allison as being on the teams roster. Allison played a total of 27 games with the Panthers and Predators in 2005-06. He had 1 assist, was minus 6, and had 56 PIM.

This will be Allison's sixth NHL team. He has played a total of 372 games with the Flames, Blackhawks, Blue Jackets, Predators, and Panthers. He has 7 goals and 23 assists for 30 points in his NHL career, and is minus 34 with 639 PIM.


----------



## Knightfall

*From Sportsnet.ca!*

*Hockey Hearsay*
_July 26, 2006_

*What to do with Gomez?*
The proverbial rock and a hard place is where the New Jersey Devils find themselves in their situation with Scott Gomez after winning $5 million in his arbitration hearing.

According to the _Star-Ledger Staff_, New Jersey Devils GM Lou Lamoriello now must decide what to do with Gomez.

The three options Lamoriello has are:

1. Walk away from the decision.
2. Sign Gomez and then trade him as the Devils don't have room under the salary cap.
3. Sign Gomez and try to trade other players to fall under the cap.

"I'm sure we're going to have to make some moves," Lamoriello told the Star-Ledger. "I have no reaction to the ruling. We know what the process is. We accept the ruling and we go from here. We'll do everything we can to keep our team together."

The Devils are already over the $44 million salary cap and still need to re-sign Brian Gionta, Paul Martin and David Hale.


----------



## Knightfall

*Leafs sign Belak to extension*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/26/2006 5:37:01 PM_

*The Toronto Maple Leafs have signed forward Wade Belak to a one year contract extension that runs through the 2007-08 season.*

In keeping with club policy, terms of the contract were not disclosed.

Belak, 30, played 55 games with the Maple Leafs collecting three assists with 109 penalty minutes. He ranked tied for second on the team in penalty minutes behind defenceman Bryan McCabe.

The native of Saskatoon, Saskatchewan has played 330 NHL games collecting 920 penalty minutes with Colorado, Calgary and Toronto. The Maple Leafs claimed him off waivers from Calgary in 2002 and was originally Colorado's first choice, 12th overall in the 1994 Entry Draft.


----------



## Knightfall

*Oilers turn focus to Lupul*
*TheFourthPeriod.com*
_July 26, 2006_

*With Ales Hemsky signed to a new contract, the Oilers are now shifting their focus to Joffrey Lupul, reports the Edmonton Sun.*

"I'm looking forward to getting my negotiations underway," Lupul told the Sun. "I knew they wanted to get those guys out of the way before they started negotiating with us, so I'm not too worried about it.

"Now that they've got that out of the way, I hope things go pretty smoothly."

Lupul, 23, scored 28 goals and added 25 assists for 53 points in 81 games with Anaheim last season.

It's believed Lupul is looking for a multi-year agreement. He made $900,600 last season.


----------



## Agamon

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> *What to do with Gomez?*




Sounds like a WB sitcom....

I can see wanting to keep that team together after what they did to end the season prior to getting beat by Caroina inthe playoffs.  That final game of the season against the Habs still makes me see red.  But those contracts Lou doled out this summer are absolutely nuts.  Hopefully for him the cap doesn't go down next season.


----------



## Knightfall

*Lamoriello says he'll honour Gomez award*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/26/2006 8:03:55 PM_

*The New Jersey Devils will live with Scott Gomez's $5 million US salary, at least for the time being.*

Team president and general manager Lou Lamoriello told Toronto's FAN 590 Radio that he will accept the arbitrator's ruling and sign the forward to the one-year contract awarded on Tuesday.

The Devils had 48 hours to decide whether to retain Gomez for next season or walk away from the deal and make him an unrestricted free agent immediately.

The contract places the Devils over the NHL's $44 million salary cap for 2006-07, and Lamoriello is expected to make roster changes to get his 23-man lineup under the limit by the opening day of the regular season on Oct. 4.

Teams can go as much as 10 per cent over the cap during the offseason.

The team already signed forward Patrik Elias to a $42 million, seven-year contract and defenceman Colin White to a $18 million, six-year contract. The Devils also have to sign forward Brian Gionta and defencemen David Hale and Paul Martin for next season.

Both parties went to arbitration on Friday with the Devils offering $4 million US, and Gomez reportedly asking for $7 million US next season. He made $2.204 million in 2005-06.

Gomez, 26, is coming off a career season, scoring 33 goals and 84 points in 82 regular season games. The six-year veteran has 103 goals and 390 points in 476 career games, all with New Jersey.

Gomez made a big splash in his first NHL campaign, scoring 70 points and winning the Calder Trophy as Rookie of the Year in 1999-2000. He also helped guide the Devils to a Stanley Cup victory that season, his first of two NHL championships.


----------



## Knightfall

*Kings re-sign forward Cammalleri*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/26/2006 8:34:06 PM_

*LOS ANGELES - The Los Angeles Kings have re-signed restricted free agent centre Mike Cammalleri to a one-year contact, avoiding his July 28 arbitration hearing.*

Terms of the agreement were not announced.

Cammalleri, 24, led the Kings this past season in goals with 26, was fourth in team scoring with 55 points and fifth in assists with 29 while playing in 80 games. Cammalleri also recorded a team high 15 power-play goals, four game-winning goals, which was tied for second on the club, and he led the team with 206 shots while playing in his first full NHL season.

Cammalleri was originally selected by the Kings in the second-round (49th overall) of the 2001 NHL Entry Draft.


----------



## Knightfall

*Sabres re-sign Pominville, Lydman*
*Associated Press*
_7/27/2006 2:51:14 PM_

*BUFFALO, N.Y. (AP) - Defenceman Toni Lydman and forward Jason Pominville avoided arbitration and agreed to long-term deals with the Buffalo Sabres on Thursday.*

Lydman agreed to a $11.5-million US, four-year deal shortly before his arbitration hearing was scheduled to begin.

Pominville, whose hearing was scheduled for Friday, agreed to a $3.1-million US, three-year contract.

Lydman, a five-year NHL veteran, will make $2.3 million next season, $2.9 million in 2007-08 and $3.15 million in each of the next two years. He made $1.9 million last season, his first with Buffalo after being acquired from Calgary.

Lydman was among Buffalo's top four blue-liners, registering one goal and 16 assists in 75 regular-season games. He added a goal and five assists in 18 playoff games in helping the Sabres reach the Eastern Conference final.

Pominville will make $800,000 next season, $925,000 the following year and $1.375 million in the third year. His pay rate was the league-minimum $450,000 last season.

Pominville is coming off a strong year where he led all rookies in playoff scoring with 10 points - five goals and five assists. He became the first player in playoff history to clinch a series with a short-handed goal in overtime to give Buffalo a 3-2 win over Ottawa in Game 5 in the second round.

Buffalo's second-round pick in the 2001 draft, Pominville emerged as a dependable third-line forward and power-play threat after opening last season in the minors. He finished second among Sabres rookies in scoring with 18 goals (10 on the power play) and 12 assists in 57 games.


----------



## Knightfall

*Lightning re-sign Sarich for $1.9 million*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/27/2006 1:49:48 PM_

*The Tampa Bay Lightning have re-signed defenseman Cory Sarich to a one-year, $1.9 million contract. The deal allows the Lightning and Sarich to avoid a salary arbitration hearing scheduled for July 31.*

"Once again, Cory Sarich has demonstrated what an outstanding 'team player' he is by electing to settle at a number that worked for the team rather than attempting to hit the home run in arbitration," said Executive Vice President and General Manager Jay Feaster. "Our own attorneys advised us that Cory's award could easily exceed $2 million and in what has been a very overheated arbitration marketplace we had grave concerns about turning the process over to a third party.

"Cory and his agent understood our cap situation and worked with us to get something done that would help us."

Sarich, 27, played in all 82 games for the third consecutive season in 2005-06, recording a goal, 14 assists and 79 penalty minutes.

Since joining the Lightning five seasons ago, he has appeared in 408 regular season games, recording 10 goals, 60 assists and 484 penalty minutes. Sarich played parts of two seasons in Buffalo before joining the Lightning in 1999-00.

Feaster said he would love to lock up Sarich long-term, but the salary cap made that difficult at the present time. The Lightning intend to re-open such negotiations after January 1st, when the CBA permits allows it.

"I have always said that Cory Sarich stands for what this organization is all about - character, dedication, commitment, team-first loyalty, and a commitment to doing the right things for the right reasons," said Feaster. "Cory has once again shown not only his value and importance to our team but also his overall commitment to his teammates, our organization and our fans."


----------



## Knightfall

*Ice Chips for Thursday, July 27*

*>* With the Danny Markov completing the defence, Red Wings GM Ken Holland remains on the lookout for a goaltender and more scoring on the wing. Winger Anson Carter could be a possibility if he drops his demand for a multiyear deal approaching $3 million per season. Dominik Hasek and Manny Legace, both former Wings, are the lone unrestricted free agents of note, and the team hasn't expressed much interest in either. - Detroit News

*>* Panthers GM Mike Kennan will accept the arbitrator's deal for defenceman Jay Bouwmeester. Once this deal expires after the 2007-08 season, Bouwmeester would have one more season with the team before becoming a free agent. Florida would like to have Bouwmeester signed to a long-term deal before then. - Miami Herald

*>* Devils GM Lou Lamoriello said he expects Alexander Mogilny to compete for a job in training camp and he has apparently talked Vladimir Malakhov into coming back and reporting to training camp. Their combined $7.1 million cap figure will count whether they are on the team or not, so the Devils want them on the roster. - Bergen Record


----------



## Knightfall

*Flames sign free agent Brad Ference*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/27/2006 1:59:44 PM_

*Calgary, AB - The Calgary Flames have signed free agent defenceman Brad Ference.*

Terms and conditions of the deal were not disclosed.

Ference split the 2005-06 season between San Antonio and Albany of the American Hockey League scoring 22 points and 135 penalty minutes in 62 games.

In 245 NHL career games with the Florida Panthers and Phoenix Coyotes the Calgary native has collected 34 points and 563 penalty minutes.

The 6-foot-3, 218-pound rearguard has represented Canada twice at the World Junior Championships and was drafted in the first round, 10th overall, by the Vancouver Canucks in the 1997 Entry Draft.


----------



## Knightfall

*Canucks News!*

*Canucks promote Henning*
*Canadian Press*
_7/27/2006 2:05:58 PM_

*VANCOUVER (CP) - Lorne Henning has been named the Vancouver Canucks director of player personnel, the NHL team said Thursday.*

Henning, 54, was the Canuck's professional scout last season. He joined the team last September after being an assistant coach with the Mighty Ducks of Anaheim from 2002 to 2004.

Vancouver's player personnel job has been vacant since Bob Murray left the team last summer to become Anaheim's vice-president of hockey operations.

Henning spent nine years playing with the New York Islanders and helped the team win Stanley Cups in 1980 and 1981 as a player and in 1982 and 1983 as an assistant coach.

In addition to the Islanders and Ducks, Henning has also had coaching stints with the Minnesota North Stars and Chicago Blackhawks.


----------



## Knightfall

*Nagy could hit $5 million mark*
*TheFourthPeriod.com*
_July 27, 2006_

*Sabres captain Daniel Briere may have an impact on Coyotes winger Ladislav Nagy's arbitration hearing, reports the Arizona Republic.*

Briere was awarded a $5 million salary for this season after tallying 58 points in 48 games for Buffalo last season.

Given Nagy put up similar numbers (56 points, 51 games), the Republic, citing multiple NHL sources, suggests the winger would hit the same $5 million figure.

Nagy, who made $1.98 million last season, and the Coyotes are scheduled to meet with an arbitrator on August 4.

According to the Republic, the Coyotes are hoping for a ruling somewhere between $2.5 million and $3.5 million.


----------



## Knightfall

*Red Wings re-sign Williams for two years*
*Sports Ticker*
_7/27/2006 4:30:04 PM_

*DETROIT (Ticker) - The Detroit Red Wings avoided arbitration with Jason Williams on Thursday, re-signing the center to a two-year contract.*

Financial terms were not disclosed for Williams, who was scheduled for arbitration next Monday.

The 25-year-old had a breakthrough season in 2005-06, his fifth in the league, setting career highs in games (80), goals (21), assists (37) and points (58).  Williams scored five times in seven shootout attempts, including two game-winning goals.

"We are pleased to reach a deal with Jason before going to arbitration," Detroit general manager Ken Holland said.  "He took a big step forward as a NHL player last year and we look forward to even more progress in the future."


----------



## Knightfall

*Arbitrator awards Calder $2.95-million*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/27/2006 5:34:16 PM_

*An arbitrator has awarded Chicago Blackhawks forward Kyle Calder $2.95-million for the 2006-2007 season.*

Calder, 27, is coming off a season in which he recorded career-bests and team-leading totals in goals, 26, and points, 59.

A fifth-round pick of the Blackhawks in 1997, Calder has notched 210 points in 359 career games.  He earned $1.311-million last season.

The Blackhawks still have on more player going to arbitration, defenceman Jim Vandermeer on July 28th.  Chicago has until 48 hours after the Vandermeer arbitration result to decide on whether or not they will accept Calder's award or not.


----------



## Knightfall

*Primeau to try skating next week*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/28/2006 10:51:13 AM_

*Less than two weeks after cancelling a training program in Finland, Philadelphia Flyers forward Keith Primeau is ready to try skating again in an effort to revive his NHL career.*

A source close to the Flyers told TSN that Primeau will begin skating in Philadelphia on August 2nd and intends to push upwards of four times a week in an effort to determine his status by September 1st.

The Flyers are cautiously optimistic, but very aware the next five weeks could spell out Primeau's future.

Post-concussion symptoms limited Primeau to just nine games last season. The symptoms recently returned, forcing the cancellation of his Finnish training session and throwing his NHL future in doubt.

Primeau has two years and $6.84 million remaining on his contract and the Flyers, desperate to get their salary cap position nailed down, need to know Primeau's status as soon as possible. If Primeau is forced to retire, for instance, the Flyers would get a big chunk of cap space back, with which they could acquire another player.

Or, if Primeau's good to go, they could have their captain back.

"I'm under contract and they'd love to have me back," Primeau said a couple of weeks ago. "I kind of put personal pressure on myself (to make a decision). I feel as though I'm under the gun personally not to hamstring them.

"They're not going to wait for me forever."


----------



## Knightfall

*Canucks sign Tremblay to boost blue-line*
*Canadian Press*
_7/28/2006 1:17:53 PM_

*VANCOUVER (CP) - The Vancouver Canucks hope to add some offensive punch to their blue-line by signing free agent defenceman Yannick Tremblay to a one-year contract, the team said Friday.*

Tremblay, who will earn $450,000 US, played for the Mannheim Eagles of the German Hockey League last season. The 30-year-old last played in the NHL in the 2003-04 season with the Atlanta Thrashers where he had two goals and 10 points in 38 games.

In 378 games with the Toronto Maple Leafs and Thrashers, he had 37 goals and 85 assists plus 166 penalty minutes.

Tremblay has a career plus-minus rating of minus-113 but is known for his strong point shot.

The Canucks have lost all-star defenceman Ed Jovanovski and Nolan Baumgartner to free agency.


----------



## Knightfall

*Panthers sign Van Ryn to long-term deal*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/28/2006 1:45:26 PM_

*The Florida Panthers avoided arbitration with two defenceman Friday, signing Mike Van Ryn to a four-year deal and Ric Jackman to a one-year deal. Terms were not disclosed.*

Van Ryn, 27, posted career highs last season in games played (80) and assists (29), while also tying a professional best with 37 points. He also placed second on the club averaging 22:35 in ice time and third on the team with a plus-15 rating. During the 2003-04 campaign, Van Ryn become only the third defenseman in Panthers history to score at least 13 goals in a season.

"Mike is a top tier defenseman who we are extremely pleased to have come to terms with on a long-term deal," said Panthers general manager Mike Keenan. "He is a fine ambassador of the game for the Panthers both on and off the ice. We look forward to his continued contributions to our team, as well as the South Florida community."

The 6-foot-1, 202-pound defenseman has played in 228 career contests scoring 23 goals with 64 assists and 168 penalty minutes. In two seasons with the Panthers,Van Ryn has 21 goals and 53 assists with 142 PIM.

Off the ice, Van Ryn was awarded the 2005-06 Sziro Jewelry Community Service Award for his involvement in the South Florida community. He was also the Panthers nominee for the 2006 NHL Foundation Player Award for Community Service and served as a guest coach at the Panthers summer hockey schools this year.

Jackman, 28, played 15 games with Florida last spring after being acquired from Pittsburgh. On the season, he had career highs in games played (54), assists (23), points (30) and penalty minutes (52).

"He is a skilled and hard working defensive player who will play an important role in the team's success this season," said Keenan.

The Panthers already went to arbitration with defenceman Jay Bouwmeester, who was granted a two-year deal worth $4.35 million.  The Panthers have already accepted that settlement.


----------



## Knightfall

*Schaefer signs multi-year deal with Sens*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/28/2006 2:20:46 PM_

*The Ottawa Senators managed to completely avoid salary arbitration hearings this summer, now that forward Peter Schaefer has signed a multi-year contract.*

The Senators announced the signing Friday without providing financial details, but the Canadian Press reports that the deal is worth $8.4 million.  Schaefer, who earned $988,000 US last season, will get $1.7 million next season and $2.1 million, $2.3 million and $2.3 million in the remaining seasons of the new pact.

In his seventh NHL season, and third with the Senators, Schaefer recorded career highs in goals (20), assists (30) and penalty minutes (40).

He was one of six Senators to record 20 or more goals and one of five to play in all 82 regular-season games. Schaefer had two game-winning goals on the season and nine two-point games.

The 29-year-old also scored seven playoff points (2-5) during the club's 10 post-season games.

In 338 career games with Ottawa, Schaefer has recorded 41 goals, 71 assists, 112 points and 98 penalty minutes. In 416 career NHL games, he scored 77 goals and has 110 assists and 148 penalty minutes.

Five Senators applied for arbitration this summer.  Martin Havlat was traded to Chicago before his hearing, and the other four (Schaefer, Chris Neil, Chris Kelly and Antoine Vermette) all settled before their cases were heard.


----------



## Knightfall

*Ducks look to deal Vishnevski after award*
*Sports Ticker/TSN.ca*
_7/28/2006 4:00:53 PM_

*TORONTO (Ticker) -- Two days after presenting his case in an arbitration hearing, Anaheim Ducks defenseman Vitaly Vishnevski was awarded a one-year contract worth $1.55 million on Friday.*

The decision resulted in a slight raise for Vishnevski, who made $1.14 million last season.  The fifth overall pick in the 1998 draft, the 26-year-old recorded one goal, seven assists and 91 penalty minutes in 82 games with the Ducks in 2005-06.

Sources tell TSN that the Ducks are actively trying to trade him. If there are no takers, Anaheim may walk away from the award.

A native of Kharkov, Russia, Vishnevski represented his country at the Winter Olympics in Torino this past February, registering an assist in six games.

In 416 career games with Anaheim, Vishnevski has collected 11 goals, 37 assists and 403 penalty minutes.


----------



## Knightfall

*From Sportsnet.ca!*

*Hockey Hearsay*
_July 28, 2006_

*Devils talking to Dunham*
The New Jersey Devils are looking to sign former Ranger(and brief Devil) Mike Dunham to backup Martin Brodeur.

According to the New York Post, Lou Lamoriello is also courting Scott Clemmensen, their No. 2 last season.

A signing will probably wait until Lamoriello unravels some of his salary cap issues.

In 1996-97, the Devils famously played Dunham for stints as short as two seconds to push him past the 25-game threshold and prevent him from becoming an unrestricted free agent. An arbitrator ruled that the Devils could keep Dunham's rights, but warned that no other team had better ever try that tactic again.


*Fans furious at Sabres' new logo*
Thousands are signing a Buffalo man's petition to protest the Sabres decision to introduce a new logo.

According to the National Post, Drew Celestino was so outraged at the new design, which attempts to mix the team's original blue and gold colours with the new stylized buffalo, that he has started an online petition.

In three weeks so far, the site has recorded 20,000 signatures and forced the Sabres to hold a news conference on Thursday, two months before the actual unveiling. They announced that the team will wear retro jerseys for 15 home games, and did confirm that the Sabres will be changing their uniforms.


----------



## Knightfall

*From TSN.ca!*

*Ice Chips for Friday, July 28*

*>* The Sabres have five arbitration hearings scheduled for next week and still have to agree to terms with two restricted free agents, goaltender Ryan Miller and defenseman Dmitri Kalinin. Regier said he hopes to find common ground with forwards J.P. Dumont, Tim Connolly, Paul Gaustad, Maxim Afinogenov and Adam Mair before their hearings in Toronto. _- Buffalo News_

*>* With about $6 million left in cap space and Tuomo Ruutu still unsigned, the Blackhawks may allow first-round draft pick Jonathan Toews to return to the University of North Dakota this season rather than sign him. _- Chicago Tribune_

*>* Russian winger Pavel Vorobiev, meanwhile, won't be back in the Hawks' organization this season. He has signed to play for Khimik Mytischy of the Russian league. The Hawks will retain Vorobiev's NHL rights for three more years. _- Chicago Sun Times_

*>* Although Scott Gomez is eligible to become an unrestricted free agent next summer, he has not ruled out the possibility of negotiating a long-term contract extension with the Devils. He has signed his one-year deal with New Jersey and cannot negotiate a long-term deal until January 1. In order to keep Gomez, center Sergei Brylin ($1.52 million), defenseman Richard Matvichuk ($1.368 million), defenseman Brad Lukowich ($1 million) and forward Jason Wiemer ($950,000) may be among the players considered expendable. _- Star Ledger_


----------



## Knightfall

*Sabres ink Connolly to three-year deal*
*Canadian Press*
_7/28/2006 4:29:55 PM_

*The Buffalo Sabres avoided arbitration with centre Tim Connolly by signing him to a new 3-year deal worth $8.7 million US on Friday.*

The 25-year-old was fifth on the Sabres in scoring last season, posting career highs in points (55), goals (16) and assists (39) in 63 games.

Connolly missed 19 games last season with a knee injury.

"After discussions with Tim and our medical staff, we fully expect Tim to be completely healthy," said Sabres GM Darcy Regier.


----------



## Agamon

The Sabres' new jersey isn't _that_ bad, is it?  I don't like, really.  And I much prefer the red and black with the B and sabre logo, but a 20,000 name petition?  Wow.

As for the Devils, Brylin is the only guy worth the money he's getting in that list.  Who's seriously going to trade for those guys?  And then what do you do with Gionta and Martin and the other guy who's name escapes me?


----------



## Knightfall

*Penguins Ownership News!*

*Fingold ready to purchase Penguins*
*Associated Press*
_7/28/2006 10:25:09 PM_

*PITTSBURGH (AP) - Sam Fingold, a Hartford, Conn.-based commercial real estate broker and longtime hockey fan, signed a letter of intent Friday to purchase the Pittsburgh Penguins from Hall of Famer Mario Lemieux's group.*

A deal that is expected to be in the $175 million US range was announced after the 34-year-old Fingold met with Lemieux, who bought the two-time Stanley Cup championship team in federal bankruptcy court nearly seven years ago - partly to protect more than $25 million in deferred salary owed him.

Fingold, a Toronto native, has said he might be interested in moving the team to Kansas City and its new arena. But in a statement issued by the team Friday night, he said he now intends to keep them in Pittsburgh as long as a new arena is built there.

"As passionate hockey fans, we are excited about this opportunity to purchase the Pittsburgh Penguins," Fingold said. "We agree with the current ownership group that the Penguins should remain in Pittsburgh, and that a new arena is crucial to the team's long-term success.

"So many of the elements for success already are in place here, including a loyal fan base and a spectacular core of young talent, led by Sidney Crosby. The Penguins are an important part of Pittsburgh's sports landscape, and it is our objective to do everything possible to secure their future here," he said.

Under the deal, Fingold's group is obligated to carry out the agreement reached by Lemieux's group with Isle of Capri Casinos Inc., which pledged $290 million to build a new arena if it obtains the license to build a downtown slots parlor. State, county and city officials also are working on a so-called Plan B to fund the arena if the Isle of Capri bid is unsuccessful, and each of the other two finalists for the city's sole slots license have agreed to contribute $7.5 million a year toward a new arena.

Among the groups Fingold outbid was one led by New York taxicab medallion financier Andrew Murstein, who pledged to keep the team in Pittsburgh. Murstein brought Pittsburgh native Mark Cuban, the Dallas Mavericks owner, and former star quarterback Dan Marino into his group to help boost its viability.

Fingold's group includes two family members, father David and brother Michael, as well as concert promoter Michael Cohl.

"It was encouraging to have so many groups expressing interest in the Penguins during this process, and we are delighted to have Sam Fingold's group sign a letter of intent," Penguins chief executive officer Ken Sawyer said in the team-issued statement. "Sam and his family have a tremendous background in business and investments, and, just as importantly, they have hockey in their blood. We look forward to working with them to complete the purchase agreement and to achieve their goal of keeping the Penguins in Pittsburgh for the long term."

Fingold's firm, Kenyon Investments, specializes in major renewal and development projects.

Fingold and the Penguins signed a confidentiality agreement, meaning that there will be no further comment until a purchase agreement is reached. If that purchase agreement is completed, the sale would enter the approval stage, a period that could last several months as the NHL reviews the transaction.

While it owned the team, the Lemieux group paid back in full all the money owed by the Penguins before they declared bankruptcy - something that almost never occurs in such bankruptcy cases. Lemieux's primary backer was California businessman Ron Burkle.

During Lemieux's time as owner, the Penguins reached the playoffs twice and Lemieux made a celebrated comeback in December 2000 after having been retired for 44 months. One of the best players in NHL history retired again in January, during a fourth consecutive Penguins losing season, after being diagnosed with an irregular heart beat.


----------



## Knightfall

*From TSN.ca!*

*Ice Chips for Saturday, July 29*

*>* Tim Connolly is still feeling the effects of the concussion he suffered on May 8. He's started exercising but won't be cleared to skate for a couple of weeks. Connolly has been meeting with concussion specialists and the Sabres' medical staff, and all sides agree the 25-year-old will fully recover and continue his burgeoning career. _- Buffalo News_

*>* General manager John Ferguson admits he is not through kicking tires in order to augment the Maple Leafs roster, especially in the forward ranks. But he figures the most likely avenue would be through a trade, since the Leafs have little wiggle room remaining under the league's $44-million US salary cap. Ferguson said he has talked to Scarborough native Anson Carter, an unrestricted free agent, but suggested the price might be too high. _- Toronto Sun_

*>* The Blackhawks have confirmed that first-round draft pick Jonathan Toews will return to the University of North Dakota this season rather than sign with Chicago. _- TSN_


----------



## Knightfall

*From TSN.ca!*

*Ice Chips for Sunday, July 30*

*>* Blue Jackets winger Nikolai Zherdev has averaged .68 points per game through his first 130, but it's not getting him far in contract negotiations, at least not to this point. Zherdev, according to his agents, is looking for a longterm deal, preferably three or four years. The Blue Jackets are not ready to make that committment and seem unbothered by the prospect of going without Zherdev, who is playing with Khimik Voskresensk in the Russian Elite League. _- Columbus Dispatch_

*>* Weary of foot-dragging, the NHL says it must have a transfer agreement between the Russian club teams and the NHL by Monday, at the latest, to set up a pay schedule for players coming over to NHL clubs. If there is no agreement, the Oilers may not be able to get winger Alexei Mikhnov over from Yaroslavl for this season. _- Edmonton Sun_

*>* With a payroll that's closing in on Ray Shero's budget of somewhere closer to the floor of $28 million than the midpoint of $36 million, the Penguins GM said he's almost done adding players. The team's few remaining openings will likely be decided at training camp among prospects such as forwards Erik Christensen and Maxime Talbot, who both saw time in the NHL last year. _- Pittsburgh Tribune Review_


----------



## Knightfall

*Ducks accept ruling on Vishnevski*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_7/30/2006 5:01:07 PM_

*The Anaheim Ducks announced Sunday that the team has accepted the arbitration award for defenceman Vitaly Vishnevski.*

Vishnevski was awarded a one-year contract worth $1.55 million on Friday. The decision resulted in a slight raise for Vishnevski, who made $1.14 million last season.

The fifth overall pick in the 1998 draft, the 26-year-old recorded one goal, seven assists and 91 penalty minutes in 82 games with the Ducks in 2005-06. He had four points in 16 Stanley Cup playoff games with a +2 rating.

A native of Kharkov, Russia, Vishnevski represented his country at the Winter Olympics in Torino this past February, registering an assist in six games.

In 416 career games with Anaheim, Vishnevski has collected 11 goals, 37 assists and 403 penalty minutes.


----------



## Knightfall

*Sabres sign Gaustad, avoid arbitration*
*Associated Press*
_7/30/2006 7:14:31 PM_

*BUFFALO (AP) - Centre Paul Gaustad avoided salary arbitration with the Buffalo Sabres, signing a $1.425-million US, two-year contract Sunday.*

Gaustad, who will make $675,000 next season, received a slight raise over the $450,000 contract he made as an NHL rookie last season. He was scheduled to have his arbitration hearing Wednesday.

A rugged centre who split time on the Sabres third and fourth lines last season, Gaustad finished with nine goals and 15 assists in 78 games. He added four assists in 18 playoff games in helping the Sabres reach the Eastern Conference final, which they lost in Game 7 to eventual Stanley Cup champion Carolina.

Gaustad's agent, Carlos Sosa, said the Sabres prompted the deal by opening talks late last week. Sosa added, Gaustad was seeking a two-year deal because it leaves him eligible for one more year of arbitration in 2008.

Buffalo selected Gaustad in the seventh round of the 2000 draft after he showed raw signs of promise following his rookie junior season in Portland of the Western Hockey League. He spent the next five years developing his skating ability to earn a spot on the Sabres season-opening roster last year.

Buffalo still has three players scheduled for arbitration hearings, starting with forward J.P. Dumont on Monday.

The group also includes Maxim Afinogenov, whose hearing is scheduled for Thursday. Afinogenov is expected to command a hefty raise over his $1.08 million contract after leading the team with 73 points last season.


----------



## Knightfall

*Hasek returns for third stint with Wings*
*Canadian Press*
_7/31/2006 1:40:16 PM_

*Dominik Hasek was sure his career was over once he heard the Ottawa Senators had signed Martin Gerber to a three-year contract.*

"I was talking to my wife and I said, `That's it you know, that's it,"' Hasek recalled Monday after signing on for a third stint with the Detroit Red Wings. "When I got the phone call from the Red Wings - you couldn't believe how surprised I was and how excited I was."

That excitement culminated in a one-year, incentive-laden deal from the Red Wings, who finally settled their goaltending situation.

The Red Wings are gambling that the 41-year-old Czech with a history of injury problems can be their No. 1 goalie when the season starts in October, with 33-year-old Chris Osgood serving as his backup.

They parted ways earlier this summer with Manny Legace, who was 37-8-3 last season with a 2.19 goals-against average but took some heat for his role in a first-round playoff loss to Edmonton.

Hasek was 28-10-4 for the Ottawa Senators last season and his GAA of 2.09 and .925 save percentage were both second in the NHL. But the six-time Vezina Trophy winner suffered a groin injury during the 2006 Olympics and didn't play the rest of the season, including the playoffs.

He's been looking for work since the Sens cut ties with him by signing Gerber on July 1.

"I thought up to the Olympic break last year in Ottawa that he was playing as well as any goalie in the National Hockey League," Wings general manager Ken Holland said on a conference call. "I think at first when I called Dom he was a little bit surprised. Dom said he needed a bit of time to talk to his family and see how they felt and sort out whether he wanted to come back and play."

While the Red Wings explored their options on the trade market, spoke to three teams about a goalie and took a close look at Ed Belfour, who recently signed with Florida, Hasek decided he wanted to come back.

"I knew right away this was a wonderful opportunity," said Hasek. "It took me a while to get back to Ken because I had to discuss everything with the family. It wasn't so simple, my kids are 16 and 11. But at the end of the day, I couldn't lose this opportunity to play for the Red Wings one more year and do anything to win the Cup."

The Red Wings built some protection into the contract, as all his incentives are playoff-based. Both sides know they'll have to carefully manage his groin problems, which while under control now, can flare up at any moment.

Holland said the deal leaves the Red Wings $4-5 million under the $44-million salary cap and that he would like to add another forward before the season starts. That would still leave room to add a goalie before the trade deadline, if needed.

"At this point it feels great," said Hasek. "I think there are small little things I want to improve, like losing 2-4 pounds will be helpful. Take great care every day before practice, after practice and I believe I can stay healthy.

"I don't care if I play 40, 50 games or how many games I play. All my focus is on the season but to be in the best shape for the playoffs."

Hasek first joined the Red Wings when they acquired him in a July 2001 trade with the Buffalo Sabres. He led the Red Wings to a Stanley Cup in 2002 before retiring later that summer.

After a year off, Hasek came out of retirement and rejoined the Wings in 2003-04 but played in just 14 games before a groin injury ended his season. The experience left a bad taste in everyone's mouth.

"I was really disappointed in 2004 and for me it's a new chance," said Hasek. "However I don't look back. I don't look at what happened in 2002 and what happened in 2004. All my focus is on the next season."

He signed a $1.5 million deal with the Senators once the lockout ended but a strong season soured because of his injury at the Olympics. That forced the inexperienced Ray Emery into the starter's role and the Senators, widely considered Stanley Cup contenders, were second round losers.

The 14-year NHL veteran began his career with the Chicago Blackhawks in 1990-91 and spent two seasons there before getting dealt to the Sabres prior to the start of the 1992-93 season.

Despite his unorthodox style, he developed into the NHL's top goaltender during his nine-year stay in Buffalo, where he won his six Vezinas.

Hasek has a career record of 324-206-82 in 638 games. He ranks 18th all-time in wins and his 68 shutouts rank 12th all-time.


----------



## Knightfall

*Caps ink Pettinger to three-year deal*
*Sports Ticker*
_7/31/2006 6:19:25 PM_

*WASHINGTON (Ticker) - The Washington Capitals re-signed Matt Pettinger to a three-year contract on Monday, one day before the left wing was scheduled for arbitration.*

Financial terms were not disclosed.

Pettinger, 25, registered 20 goals and 18 assists this past season.  His 38 points were more than triple his production in any of his first five seasons with the club.

A second-round pick of the Capitals in the 2000 draft, Pettinger has 34 goals and 26 assists in 214 games.


----------



## Knightfall

*Ice Chips for Tuesday, August 1*

*>* Johan Franzen and the Detroit Red Wings contract talks are ongoing, and the sticking points seems to be the length of the contract. Franzen would like to sign a two-year deal and explore the free agent market after the 2007-08 season, while the Wings would like to lock him up for four years. _- Detroit Free Press_

*>* Predators forward Paul Kariya will not likely sign a new contract until after the 2006-07 season. "In the past, I've never signed a new contract before finishing the previous contract," he said. "I'm not saying I wouldn't, but that's just the way things have worked out for whatever reason. Right now I'm just getting ready to play the coming season. That's where 100 percent of my focus is. I'll let (Predators GM David Poile) and my agent deal with that kind of thing." _- The Nashville Tennessean_

*>* Columbus is having some trouble coming to terms with young winger Nikolai Zherdev. Blue Jackets GM Doug MacLean is reluctant to give Zherdev the three or four-year contract he is seeking. _- Columbus Dispatch_


----------



## Knightfall

*Habs' blueliners battling knee injuries*
*TSN.ca Staff with files*
_8/1/2006 9:17:33 AM_

*The Montreal Canadiens are dealing with injury issues on their blueline, and training camp is still more than a month away.*

The Montreal Gazette and RDS report that defenceman Francis Bouillon experienced pain in his knee last week when he started skating and will fly to Vail, Colorado, to be examined by a doctor.

The Gazette adds that defenceman Mark Streit is suffering from tendinitis in his knees, which may be the result of too much time on the stationary bike.

The Canadiens re-signed Bouillon to a $5.63 million, three-year contract after he posted career highs in assists (19) and points (22) last season.

Streit played in 48 games during his first NHL season, scoring two goals with nine assists and 28 penalty minutes.


----------



## Knightfall

*Blackhawks sign Vandermeer, Bochenski*
*Sports Ticker*
_8/1/2006 11:41:27 AM_

*CHICAGO (Ticker) - The Chicago Blackhawks re-signed Jim Vandermeer to a one-year contract on Monday, four days after the defenseman had an arbitration hearing.*

The 26-year-old recently completed his third NHL season and first full campaign with the Blackhawks, setting career highs in games played (76), goals (6), assists (18), points (24) and penalty minutes (116).

The Blackhawks had acquired Vandermeer with Colin Fraser and a second-round draft pick from the Philadelphia Flyers for Alex Zhamnov and a fourth-round selection in February 2004.

In 146 games with the Flyers and Blackhawks, Vandermeer has recorded 13 goals and 31 assists with 226 penalty minutes.

Also Tuesday, the Blackhawks re-signed right wings Brandon Bochenski and Matt Keith and center Craig MacDonald to one-year deals.


----------



## Knightfall

*Rangers re-sign defenceman Rozsival*
*Sports Ticker*
_8/1/2006 12:49:04 PM_

*NEW YORK (Ticker) -- The New York Rangers finally got around to taking care of defenseman Michal Rozsival.*

After a season in which he tied for the league lead in plus-minus rating, Rozsival agreed to terms with the Rangers on Tuesday.

Terms were not disclosed.

Rozsival, 27, superseded expectations with a plus-35 rating to go with five goals and 25 assists in his first season with the Rangers. He played in all 82 games, led the team in average ice time at nearly 27 1/2 minutes per game and was third on the club in blocked shots with 118.

Yet the Rangers waited until August to agree to terms with the restricted free agent.

Before locking up Rozsival, the Rangers signed a pair of free agent defensemen - Aaron Ward from the Stanley Cup champion Carolina Hurricanes and Karel Rachunek - and lost defenseman Tom Poti, who signed with the New York Islanders. Ward received a two-year deal worth $5.5 million and Rachunek signed a one-year deal worth $1.8 million.

A fourth-round pick of Pittsburgh in 1996, Rozsival played in 237 career games with the Penguins before signing a one-year deal with the Rangers last September.

In 2001-02, the Czech led all Penguin defensemen with nine goals and 20 assists. However, Rozsival missed the entire 2003-04 season due to a knee injury suffered in training camp.

During the NHL lockout in 2004-05, Rozsival registered two goals and 13 assists in 51 games with HC Ocelari Trinec and HC Moeller Pardubice of the Czech Republic Extraleague.


----------



## Knightfall

*Predators sign Hartnell to one-year deal*
*Canadian Press*
_8/1/2006 3:43:51 PM_

*The Nashville Predators avoided arbitration with forward Scott Hartnell on Tuesday, signing him to a $1.75 million, one-year contract.*

The 24-year-old was third on the Predators with 25 goals last season, which included eight game-winners. Hartnell also had a career-high 48 points while earning $1 million.

A first-round pick in 2000 by Nashville, Hartnell has 71 goals and 101 assists for 172 points.


----------



## Knightfall

*From Sportsnet.ca!*

*Hockey Hearsay*
_August 01, 2006_

*Not 'Russian' to a decision*
Evgeni Malkin's future in the NHL is still up in the air as the Russian Hockey federation drags its feet on finishing paperwork on tranfer agreements.

According to the Pittsburgh Post-Gazette, the NHL-imposed deadline of July 31 for the Russians to fall in line with the NHL-IIHF agreement came and went without any progress, leaving Malkin's future in the NHL in doubt.

"It’s really out of our hands,” Penguins GM Ray Shero told the Gazette. “We just get the news as we get it, and until then we keep our fingers crossed.

“But let’s put it this way: I’m not going out and getting a centericeman because I’m counting on having Malkin.”

At contention is the flat $200,000 transfer agreement when international teams lose players to the NHL. Officials with the Russian Super League expressed dissatisfaction with this agreement, believing they should be able to negotiate their own transfer fees.


----------



## Knightfall

*Bound for Europe*
*HockeyTradeRumors.com*
_August 1st, 2006_

*Here is a list of players who have signed in Europe, so far:*

- Aki Berg (Toronto) signs with TPS Turku in Finland

- Peter Sarno (AHL) signs with HC Fribourg-Gottéron in Switzerland

- Jan Hlavac (Switzerland) signs with HC Sparta Praha in the Czech Republic

- Craig Anderson (Florida) signs with Lada Togliatti in Russia

- Chris Kelleher (AHL) signs with Linköpings HC in Sweden

- Lance Ward (AHL) signs with HV 71 in Sweden

- Niklas Sundström (Montreal) signs with Modo in Sweden

- Jason Marshall (Anaheim) signs with Kölner Haie in Germany

- Mariusz Czerkawski (Boston) signs with EV Zug in Switzerland

- Brandon Nolan (AHL) signs with Växjö Lakers in Sweden

- Travis Brigley (AHL) signs with Augsburger Panther in Germany

- Mikhail Yakubov (Florida) signs with Severstal Cherepovets in Russia

- Sven Butenschön (AHL) signs with Adler Mannheim in Germany

- Eric Nickulas (AHL) signs with Hannover Scorpions in Germany

- Nathan Robinson (AHL) signs with Adler Mannheim in Germany

- Jozef Balej (AHL) signs with HC Fribourg-Gottéron 

- Andy Chiodo (AHL) signs with Kärpät Oulu 

- Cory Cross (Detroit) signs with Hamburg Freezers 

- Mariusz Czerkawski (Boston) signs with Rapperswil-Jona Lakers 

- Fedor Fedorov (NY Rangers) signs with Lokomotiv Yaroslavl 

- Zenon Konopka (Anaheim) signs with Lada Togliatti 

- Ahren Nittel (AHL) signs with HC Davos 

- Pavel Vorobiev (Chicago) signs with Khimik Mytischy


----------



## Knightfall

The above list of free agent signings in Europe is by no means complete. It simply lists some of the more notable players that have chosen not to sign, for less, in the NHL this year. More and more NHL players are choosing to play in other leagues, around the world including not only the European leagues, but Japan as well.

Just on Monday, these players have signed contracts to play for European clubs...

- Jiri Slegr signed with the HC Chemopetrol Litvinov of the Czech Extraleague.

- Michael Pudlick signed with the EHC Wolfsburg (Germany).

- David Oliver signed with the Rogle BK (Sweden-2).

- Marek Horsky signed with HC Dukla Jihlava (Czech Republic).

- Michael Henrich signed with the EHC Wolfsburg (Germany).

- Serge Aubin signed with the HC Geneve-Servette of the Swiss National League. 

And while these players are now signed in Europe, their free agency status, for the NHL, remains the same. And in a lot of these cases, the player's contract will have an out if an NHL team offers them a contract before the start of the regular season.

Anyway, just FYI...

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*Sabres ink Afinogenov, avoid arbitration*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_8/1/2006 5:39:06 PM_

*BUFFALO, N.Y. - Buffalo Sabres General Manager Darcy Regier announced today the Sabres have agreed to terms on a multi-year deal with restricted free agent forward Maxim Afinogenov.*

Afinogenov was scheduled for NHL arbitration Thursday, August 3, in Toronto.

Afinogenov, 26, led the Sabres in scoring last season with 73 points in 77 games, posting career highs in goals (22), assists (51) and points.

Afinogenov was also tops on the Sabres with 19 multi-point games.  His 51 assists were the most in one season by a Sabres player since Pat LaFontaine had 51 in 1995-96.

"Max is one of the most exciting players in the NHL," said Regier. "We look forward to keeping him in Buffalo for years to come."

The 6 foot, 190 lb.-Afinogenov also picked up eight points (3+5) in 18 games during the Stanley Cup Playoffs.

Afinogenov was Buffalo's 3rd choice (69th overall) in the 1997 Entry Draft. He has scored 225 points (95+130) in 409 career games.


----------



## Knightfall

*Penguins re-sign Moore to two-year deal*
*Sports Ticker*
_8/1/2006 5:50:46 PM_

*PITTSBURGH (Ticker) - The Pittsburgh Penguins on Tuesday avoided salary arbitration with Dominic Moore, re-signing the center to a two-year contract.*

Financial terms were not disclosed for Moore, whose arbitration hearing was scheduled for Tuesday.

It has been a busy offseason for Moore, who was traded by the New York Rangers to Nashville on July 19, then sent to Pittsburgh along with left wing Libor Pivko for a 2007 third-round pick the same day.

In 82 games with the Rangers last season, the 25-year-old Moore registered nine goals and nine assists. He has nine goals and 12 assists in 87 career games.


----------



## Knightfall

*Rangers ink Hall to deal*
*TheFourthPeriod.com*
_July 30, 2006_

*The New York Rangers have avoided arbitration with restricted free agent Adam Hall, signing the right-winger to a one-year, $975,000 contract, TFP has learned.*

Hall, a native of Kalamazoo, MI, came to the Rangers from Nashville in a three-way trade on July 19.

The 25-year-old registered 14 goals and 15 assists for 29 points, with 40 penalty minutes in 75 games with the Predators last season.

Hall has played in 234 career NHL games with Nashville and has accumulated 43 goals, 42 assists and 108 penalty minutes.

He was originally drafted by the Predators in the second-round, 52nd overall, of the 1999 NHL Entry Draft.


----------



## Knightfall

*Leopold out three months after surgery*
*Sports Ticker*
_8/1/2006 6:32:33 PM_

*DENVER (Ticker) - Jordan Leopold apparently will miss the beginning of the season with his new team.*

The Colorado Avalanche announced that the defenseman underwent successful surgery to repair a hernia Tuesday afternoon and will miss up to three months.

"After further medical testing and evaluation, it was determined that rehabilitation alone wouldn't correct the problem," Avalanche trainer Matt Sokolowski said.  "We expect him to be back to full speed in 10-12 weeks."

The Avalanche, who open their season against the Dallas Stars on October 4, acquired Leopold, 25, and two draft picks from the Calgary Flames on June 24 for left wing Alex Tanguay.

Leopold had two goals and 18 assists with 68 penalty minutes in 74 games with the Flames this past season, his third in the league.  The Minnesota native represented the United States in the Winter Olympics in Torino this past February and also played for his country at the World Championship in 2002, 2003 and 2005.

A second-round pick of Anaheim in 1999, Leopold won the Hobey Baker Award as the nation's top college player while with the University of Minnesota in 2001-02.


----------



## Knightfall

*NHLPA News!*

*Alfredsson re-elected by NHLPA*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_8/1/2006 6:40:27 PM_

*Stockholm, Sweden – The National Hockey League Players' Association announced that Daniel Alfredsson of the Ottawa Senators has been re-elected as a Vice-President on the interim Executive Committee at its annual European Player Meetings in Stockholm, Sweden.*

Alfredsson joins Kevyn Adams, Alyn McCauley, Wade Redden, Mathieu Schneider and Marty Turco, who were previously elected as interim Vice-Presidents on July 12, 2006 at the NHLPA's North American Player Meetings.

"It is great that Daniel has made a commitment to continue representing his fellow players." said Ted Saskin, NHLPA Executive Director. "His four years of previous experience as an Executive Committee member will be invaluable to the other committee members and the entire membership."

In March, the NHLPA began a review of its Constitution and recently formed a committee of players, NHLPA staff and outside counsel who have been given the mandate to put forward a revised constitution which will be voted on by the entire NHLPA membership.

The current Executive Board felt it was important to respect this process and therefore elected the Executive Committee on an interim basis. This Executive Committee will function in its traditional capacity.


----------



## devilbat

What the hell is going on with Manny Legace?


----------



## Knightfall

*From TSN.ca!*

*Ice Chips for Tuesday, August 2*

*>* Evgeny Malkin's NHL debut remains up in the air due to stalled player transfer negotiations between the Russian Hockey Federation and the NHL. The Russians agreed to the transfer deal on June 9th but have yet to file the paperwork. If no deal is in place soon, players like Malkin currently playing on contract with Russian teams would be barred from playing in the NHL this season. _- Pittsburgh Post Gazette_

*>* Tie Domi's agent Pat Morris says he'll be sitting down with his client soon to discuss his future. The unrestricted free agent has received interest from other clubs, but may also consider retirement. _- Toronto Sun_

*>* The Chicago Blackhawks may still be keen on trading centre Kyle Calder, who is eligible for UFA status next summer. _- Chicago Daily Herald_

*>* The Rangers' re-signing of Michal Rozsival to a two-year contract might prevent any possibility of former Ranger Brian Leetch returning to the club as a free agent. _- NY Post_


----------



## Knightfall

devilbat said:
			
		

> What the hell is going on with Manny Legace?




Legace is have a lot of trouble finding a new team that is willing to offer him a contract that is worth his time. Losing in the first round of the playoffs, to the Oilers, has reduced his value, in most GMs' minds.

The St. Louis Blues are the one team that has shown the most interest.

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*Hurricanes re-acquire forward Boulerice*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_8/2/2006 10:36:03 AM_

*The Carolina Hurricanes announced that the team has signed right wing Jesse Boulerice to a one-year contract.*

The deal will pay Boulerice $450,000 at the NHL level and $75,000 at the American Hockey League level.

"Jesse has been working hard to prepare himself for the upcoming season," said Karmanos. "We know what he is capable of, and he understands his role in our organization."

Boulerice, 27, completed his fourth NHL season in 2005-06, splitting the year between Carolina and St. Louis. He played 26 games for the Hurricanes prior to being traded to the Blues in the deal that brought Doug Weight to Carolina.

He skated in 12 games for St. Louis, completing the season with 38 games played and 64 penalty minutes.


----------



## Knightfall

*Clarke confident in Flyers signing Gagne*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_8/2/2006 12:52:16 PM_

*Contract talks between the Philadelphia Flyers and restricted free agent winger Simon Gagne are still going slowly, but general manager Bob Clarke is confident that a deal can be completed soon.*

"We had contact yesterday and today, but we're still apart in how much we should pay Simon," Clarke said Wednesday.

"We'll continue to work at it and try and get it done, but right now there is a gap in salary demands."

Gagne is coming off a career-high 47 goals and wants a big raise over the $2 million he earned last year.

Another team could make Gagne a contract offer but that hasn't happen to a restricted free agent since Sergei Fedorov got an offer sheet from the Carolina Hurricanes in February 1998, which the Detroit Red Wings matched.

Any offer over $5 million a season would cost a club four first-round draft picks.


----------



## Knightfall

*Sabres' Dumont awarded $2.9M contract*
*Associated Press*
_8/2/2006 4:54:56 PM_

*Buffalo Sabres forward J.P. Dumont was awarded a one-year, $2.9 million US contract in salary arbitration on Wednesday, driving the team's escalating payroll even higher.*

A seven-year NHL veteran, Dumont received a $1.3 million raise over last season, when he registered 20 goals and 20 assists. Dumont reached 20 goals for the fourth time despite missing 28 games after he had surgery to repair a sports hernia in December.

Dumont then played an important role in the Sabres' extended playoff run, finishing with seven goals - including one in overtime in the second round against Ottawa - and seven assists in 18 games.

He is the second Sabres player to receive an arbitration award after co-captain Daniel Briere was issued a $5 million contract, which represented a $3 million raise over last season.

The Sabres have one more player to go in arbitration, with fourth-line forward Adam Mair's hearing scheduled for Friday.

Buffalo must still decide whether to accept Briere or Dumont's salaries. The team has the option to walk away from one of them 48 hours after reaching a deal with Mair or after an arbitrator awards Mair's salary by Sunday.

The Sabres have avoided arbitration with nine players, including reaching a three-year, $10 million deal with Maxim Afinogenov, the team's leading scorer last season.

Buffalo's rising payroll has become a significant issue this offseason. Among the NHL's smaller-market franchises, the Sabres reached the Eastern Conference finals - losing in Game 7 to eventual Stanley Cup champion Carolina - despite a relatively modest $29 million payroll, about $10 million under the salary cap.

Including Dumont and Briere, the team's payroll would now stand at about $37 million. The Sabres still have two key unrestricted free agents to fit in under the new $44 million cap: goaltender Ryan Miller, who's coming off a 30-win season, and defenceman Dmitri Kalinin.

Mair is expected to receive a slight raise over his $450,000 salary last year.


----------



## Knightfall

*Senators add veteran forward McAmmond*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_8/2/2006 4:26:55 PM_

*The Ottawa Senators announced Wednesday that the team has signed veteran forward Dean McAmmond to a one-year contract.*

McAmmond, 33, has 364 points and 386 penalty minutes in 723 career NHL games.

He recorded 15 goals, 22 assists and 32 penalty minutes in 78 games during the 2005-06 campaign with the St. Louis Blues.

McAmmond made his NHL debut with the Chicago Blackhawks in 1991-92. He registered a career high 51 points in 73 games during the 2001-02 season as a member of the Calgary Flames.

In 2003-04, McAmmond played in 64 games with the Flames, recording 17 goals, 13 assists along with 18 penalty minutes as Calgary advanced to the Stanley Cup Final.


----------



## Knightfall

*Lindros ready to contribute with Stars*
*Canadian Press*
_8/2/2006 4:45:25 PM_

*TORONTO (CP) - The storyline hasn't changed - with Eric Lindros it seldom does.*

His injuries have healed and he's hoping to stay healthy, eager to prove that a fresh start is all he needs to show that he can still be a dominant player.

Set to embark on the latest chapter of his career with the Dallas Stars, the Big E says he has nothing to prove in Big D.

"If I'm healthy I can play - I know that in my heart," Lindros said Wednesday after signing autographs at a Children's Miracle Network event. "I don't think there's a question about that."

The numbers back him up. It's just the anecdotes that don't.

Lindros has 839 points (367-472) in 711 career games for a respectable rate of 1.18 points per game.

Those numbers are often overlooked by many along with the Hart Trophy he won in 1995 because of all the headlines he's made for being injured.

In addition to his well-documented series of concussions, Lindros had knee, shoulder and wrist problems along with a collapsed lung since making his NHL debut in 1992.

Torn ligaments in his right wrist limited him to just 33 games with the hometown Toronto Maple Leafs last season - a familiar plot-line for another failed season.

"I'm a little disappointed the way things finished up," he said. "It's over. It's passed. There's a good group of people in there and I wish them the best."

Lindros said earlier this summer that he wanted to return to the Maple Leafs for a second season, but it didn't pan out.

Instead, he signed a one-year deal with the Stars for a base salary of $1.55 million US that could be worth as much as $2.5 million with incentives. The Leafs, strapped for cash under the salary cap, were reportedly only interested in paying $750,000.

"I don't think there was too much of an investigation in terms of bonus structure from (Leafs GM John Ferguson Jr.)," said Lindros. "I don't think he looked into it that much.

"We weren't very close at all."

Then Dallas came calling and a new deal got done, "quickly."

Lindros looked fit and relaxed Wednesday on a sweltering morning, joking with reporters that he expected to find cooler temperatures in Texas.

The wrist, which was operated on a few months back, feels strong and ready for the regular season.

"Things are improving, things are great," said Lindros. "I'm getting in as much ice time as possible."

The Stars are banking on a healthy No. 88 to help get them back amongst the NHL's elite after a quick first-round playoff exit last season.

Lindros says he and Dallas coach Dave Tippett, a former teammate with the 1992 Canadian Olympic team, spoke at length about what his role would be with the team.

He expects to be an impact player.

"I just want to go down and have a real healthy season, feel good and get the ball rolling," said Lindros.

After previous stints with the Philadelphia Flyers, New York Rangers and Maple Leafs, it'll be the first time Lindros plays in the Western Conference.

The change isn't one he expects to have a tough time adjusting to.

"It'll be a little bit different," he said. "There's going to be a few adjustments to get used to but hockey's hockey."

Off the ice, Lindros can expect a bit more privacy after spending a season in hockey-mad Toronto.

But he says that played no part in the move. Lindros, who has been giving interviews since his early teenage years, says the media presence and high expectations were something he enjoyed.

"I had a good time here in Toronto ... I think it's a great hockey environment," Lindros said. "The competition for stories (in Dallas) obviously isn't the same as it is around here. You guys are on top of one another with all the networks and all the newspapers.

"You can have some fun with that too. I don't think it's as big of deal as some make it out to be. I think it can be a pretty good time."


----------



## Knightfall

*Payer signs one-year deal with Senators*
*Sports Ticker*
_8/2/2006 5:09:47 PM_

*OTTAWA (Ticker) - The Ottawa Senators signed center Serge Payer to a one-year contract on Wednesday.*

Financial terms were not disclosed.

Payer, 27, returns to the Senators after playing in 71 games last season with the Florida Panthers. He had two goals and four assists.

In 2003-04, Payer had one assist and two penalty minutes in five games with the Senators.

Payer played his first NHL season with Florida in 2000-01, recording five goals and one assist in 43 games.


----------



## Knightfall

*Tyutin re-signs with Rangers*
*Sports Ticker*
_8/2/2006 5:39:16 PM_

*NEW YORK (Ticker) - The New York Rangers on Wednesday agreed to terms with defenseman Fedor Tyutin.*

Terms were not disclosed.

The agreement with Tyutin comes one day after the Rangers re-signed defenseman Michal Rozsival to a two-year contract worth $4.2 million.

The 23-year-old Tyutin collected six goals and 19 assists with 58 penalty minutes in 77 games this past season, his second in the league. He also had one assist in eight games for Team Russia at the 2006 Olympics.

The 6-2, 204-pound Tyutin has eight goals and 24 assists in 102 career games.


----------



## Knightfall

*Back to school: Toews spurns Blackhawks*
*Associated Press*
_8/2/2006 6:34:06 PM_

*GRAND FORKS, N.D. (AP) - Jonathan Toews, the No. 3 pick in the NHL draft, will return to the University of North Dakota for his sophomore season instead of joining the Chicago Blackhawks.*

"A huge part of my future," Toews said Wednesday of his decision to go back to school. "It's definitely going to be a blast and something I don't want to miss out on."

Toews turned down a $935,000 US offer from Chicago.

The six-foot-one, 195-pound Winnipeg native said money had nothing to do with his decision to come back to North Dakota, which has lost five players and an assistant coach to the professional ranks this off-season.

"That sort of thing can wait," he said.

Toews scored 22 goals and added 17 assists as a 17-year-old freshman. He was chosen as the most outstanding player at the NCAA West Regional. The centre is also a candidate to be the captain of Team Canada in the 2007 World Junior Championship.

"It wasn't do or die for (the Blackhawks)," Toews said. "They understood that I knew better what was best for me."


----------



## Knightfall

*Blackhawks accept Calder decision*
*Sports Ticker*
_8/2/2006 8:22:42 PM_

*CHICAGO (Ticker) - Kyle Calder apparently will be rewarded for his career season.*

According to a report on the Chicago Blackhawks' official web site Wednesday, the team has accepted an arbitrator's decision to award Calder a one-year, $2.95 million contract.

Calder, who made $1.31 million last season, had his case heard on July 24, three days before an arbitrator made his ruling. Had Chicago declined to accept the decision, Calder would have become an unrestricted free agent.

The 27-year-old recorded career bests of 26 goals and 59 points in 2005-06, when he led the Blackhawks in tallies, assists (33), points and game-winning goals (six).

A fifth-round pick in 1997, Calder has appeared in 359 games over six seasons with Chicago, recording 85 goals, 125 assists and 184 penalty minutes.


----------



## Knightfall

*Blues sign Martin Rucinsky*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_8/2/2006 9:47:37 PM_

*ST. LOUIS - The St. Louis Blues have signed free agent forward Martin Rucinsky.*

"In Martin, we have added a veteran goal scorer with proven leadership skills to our line-up today," said Blues president John Davidson.  "We are happy to have an opportunity to acquire a player of Martin's ability and look forward to his second stint with the St. Louis Blues."

Rucinsky, 35, was a point-per-game player last season with the New York Rangers, recording 55 points in 52 games. He has registered 20-plus goals in four of his 14 NHL seasons.

The 6-foot-1, 207-pound forward from Most, Czech Republic has appeared in 869 career NHL games during his NHL career, amassing 563 points along with 733 penalty minutes.

He was originally Edmonton's second selection, 20th overall, in the 1991 NHL Entry Draft.


----------



## Knightfall

*Report: Penguins begin talks with Malkin*
*TSN.ca Staff with Pittsburgh Tribune-Review files*
_8/3/2006 11:21:30 AM_

*The Pittsburgh Tribune-Review reports that the Penguins and Evgeni Malkin's agent are opening contract negotiations, paving way for the much heralded prospect to be in the lineup on opening night.*

The news comes after NHL Deputy Commissioner Bill Daly told the paper that there will be no transfer agreement between the Russian Hockey Federation and the NHL for this upcoming season, but noted that if players currently on contract with Russian teams can secure their own release, they could still sign with NHL teams this season.

"The (NHL) announced that clubs would be free to sign players given that (Russia has) not been able to agree to a transfer agreement, and, as a result, we're going to move ahead and negotiate with Pittsburgh," Malkin's agent, Don Meehan, told the Tribune Review on Wednesday.

"That's a priority for us now."

The NHL gave the Russian Ice Hockey Federation until Monday to sign a transfer deal that was negotiated and ratified in June. Daly told the Tribune-Review that they were moving ahead with a deal signed last summer that involves other European hockey nations.

"There is no longer a possibility of an agreement this year that will involve the Russian Federation joining our existing player transfer agreement," Daly said. But Daly added that does not necessarily mean that Russian players cannot come to the NHL.

Malkin, taken second overall by the Penguins in the 2004 NHL Entry Draft, is under contract to his Russian team, Metallurg Magnitogorsk, through 2008. But a provision in Russian labor law allows employees to leave if two weeks' written notice is given.

"We have followed the provision under that law, and we've given the appropriate notice," said Meehan.  "Now, the next step after that would be to negotiate with Pittsburgh."

Meehan added that he has already spoken with Penguins general manager Ray Shero.


----------



## Knightfall

*Canadiens' Boullion has knee surgery*
*TSN.ca Staff with RDS files*
_8/3/2006 11:44:17 AM_

*Francis Boullion's status for the start of the Montreal Canadiens' training camp next month is up in the air.*

TSN's sister station in Quebec RDS reports that the veteran defenceman underwent surgery on his left knee on Wednesday after having it examined by a doctor in Vail, Colorado.

There is no official word on the extent of Boullion's injury or how long he will be sidelined, but local reports say he could be out from four to six weeks. Bouillon made the trip to Vail after experiencing pain in his knee last week when he started skating.

The Canadiens re-signed Bouillon to a $5.63 million, three-year contract last month after he posted career highs in assists (19) and points (22).


----------



## Knightfall

*Bruins re-sign Boyes to multi-year deal*
*Canadian Press*
_8/3/2006 4:20:15 PM_

*BOSTON (CP) - The Boston Bruins have agreed to terms with right-winger Brad Boyes on a $3-million US, two-year contract.*

Boyes will get $1.4 million next season and $1.6 million the following year.

Boyes, 24, of Mississauga, Ont., led the Bruins in assists with 43 and was second in total points with 69 while appearing in all 82 games last season on a contract that paid him $600,000 US. He was third among NHL rookies in assists and points while earning a berth on the league's all-rookie team.

"Brad had a terrific season last year and his best hockey is still ahead of him," said general manager Peter Chiarelli. "His game is well suited to the new rules and we look forward to having him build on his success of last season."


----------



## Knightfall

*Sabres accept Briere's arbitration award*
*Associated Press*
_8/3/2006 5:18:13 PM_

*BUFFALO, N.Y. (AP) - The Buffalo Sabres agreed Thursday to accept the $5 million US contract Daniel Briere was awarded in salary arbitration, ending any speculation that the team was prepared to part with its co-captain.*

"It was a decision we felt very good about moving forward on," general manager Darcy Regier said. "It's very important for us to have him on board for next season."

Regier added that the choice to retain Briere was not a difficult one. He credited team owner B. Thomas Golisano for making the financial commitment on a contract that represents a $3 million raise over Briere's salary last season.

Regier said that in accepting the contract, the team has no intention of trading Briere.

Under NHL rules, the Sabres held the option to walk away from the award, a move that would have allowed Briere to become an unrestricted free agent.

The Sabres have not yet decided to accept the one-year, $2.9 million contract awarded forward J.P. Dumont on Wednesday. Buffalo has one more player scheduled for arbitration, fourth-line forward Adam Mair, whose hearing is set for Friday.

"I'm very excited about being on board again for the following season," said Briere, who was awarded the contract July 23. "I've said all along that I want to be here, so it's exciting to finally know what's going to happen and where I'm going to be for the next year."

Briere is coming off a strong year in which he finished fourth on the Sabres with 58 points (25 goals, 33 assists) despite missing 32 games because of a sports hernia.

He returned to the lineup in March and helped lead Buffalo in an extended playoff run, which ended with the team losing Game 7 of the Eastern Conference final to Carolina, the eventual Stanley Cup champion.

Briere had eight goals, including two game-winners, and 11 assists for a team-leading 19 points in 18 playoff games.

Briere acknowledged he had some doubts about whether the small-market Sabres would keep him.

"My gut was telling me that I was going to be here but, at the same time, you don't know," he said. "You hear the rumours that they might walk away or might trade me. ... So I'm glad it's all cleared now and we can move on."

Buffalo's rising payroll has been a significant issue this off-season. The Sabres had a relatively modest $29 million payroll last season, about $10 million under the salary cap.

Including Dumont, the team's payroll would now stand at about $37 million. The Sabres still have two key unrestricted free agents to fit in under the new $44 million cap: goaltender Ryan Miller, who's coming off a 30-win season, and defenceman Dmitri Kalinin.

Mair is expected to receive a slight raise over his $450,000 salary last year.


----------



## Knightfall

*Noronen intends to stop pucks in Russia*
*Canadian Press*
_8/4/2006 12:55:46 PM_

*VANCOUVER (CP) - Mika Noronen, who had been pencilled in as the backup to Roberto Luongo, has opted to stop pucks in Russia rather than sit on the end of the Canucks bench next season.*

Noronen was acquired from Buffalo for a second-round draft pick at the March 9 trading deadline but, with Luongo expected to play most of the games, Noronen is moving to Ak Bars Kazan of the Russian elite league. Agent Jay Grossman confirmed the goalie's decision Friday.

The 27-year-old Finn, who was the Sabres' first-round draft pick in 1997, has a career NHL record of 22-31-6. He got into four games with the Canucks last spring and was 1-2 with a .844 save percentage and 4.27 goals-against average.

He's one year away from attaining unrestricted free agency status in the NHL, so he viewed a full slate of 45 to 50 games with Ak Bars Kazan as the best route to take.

Noronen had yet to sign a new contract with the Canucks. He'd be in line for at least $1.5 million US in a new NHL contract, and he could make just as much in Russia next season.


----------



## Knightfall

*Weinrich retires to become assistant coach*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_8/4/2006 1:31:08 PM_

*Eric Weinrich is trading in his hockey stick for a clipboard and a whistle.*

The 40 year old defenseman is expected to join Kevin Dineen's coaching staff on the AHL's Portland Pirates after almost two decades in the NHL.

"Having a guy with his kind of experience on board will do nothing but help the young defensemen we have on our team," Dineen tells the Portland Press Herald. "Once he sets foot in the dressing room his kind of demeanor is the right kind of fit to help these guys maximize their potential."

Weinrich would not comment on the report but a formal announcement regarding the Pirates coaching situation is expected to be made on Monday.

Weinrich started last season with the St. Louis Blues before being acquired by the Vancouver Canucks at the NHL trade deadline for the final 16 games of the regular season. He had 1 goal and 16 assists and was a -23 on defense.

Weinrich began his NHL career in New Jersey before making stops in Hartford, Chicago, Montreal, Boston and Philadelphia. In 1,157 regular-season games, the former second round draft pick of the Devils scored 70 goals and 318 assists. In 81 playoff games, he scored six goals and had 23 assists.


----------



## Knightfall

*Coyotes sign Comrie to one-year deal*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_8/4/2006 2:31:25 PM_

*The Phoenix Coyotes avoided arbitration with centre Mike Comrie, signing him to a one-year deal worth $3 million US prior to Friday's scheduled hearing. Comrie earned $1.748-million US last season.*

"With the larger, more physical team that we intend to ice this year, players like Mike Comrie should thrive," said general manager Michael Barnett. "We were pleased to settle Mike's contract without arbitration."

Comrie scored 30 goals and 60 points in 80 games last season with the Coyotes. He finished tied with Shane Doan for the goal scoring lead on the team and the 60 points equalled his career best.

Comrie also posted 15 multiple-point games and 5 multiple-goal games in 2005-06.

In the 23 games following the Olympic Break, the Alberta native recorded 22 points including 11 goals.

Originally selected by the Edmonton Oilers in the 1999 NHL draft, Comrie was acquired by the Coyotes from the Philadelphia Flyers for Sean Burke, Branko Radivojevic and the rights to Ben Eager in 2004.

The deal leaves Ladislav Nagy as the only Coyotes player eligible for arbitration who did not come to terms before his scheduled hearing, which was also set for Friday.


----------



## Knightfall

*Hurricanes agree to terms with Bayda*
*Canadian Press*
_8/4/2006 3:04:54 PM_

*RALEIGH, N.C. (CP) - Left-winger Ryan Bayda will stay in the Carolina Hurricanes organization after agreeing to a one-year contract Friday.*

The 25-year-old native of Saskatoon would get $450,000 at the NHL level and $50,000 at the AHL level.

Bayda had 13 goals and 25 assists in 59 games with the Manitoba Moose last season after missing the first 20 games recovering from a knee injury.

In 229 career regular-season AHL games with the Lowell Lock Monsters and Manitoba, Bayda has 45 goals, 100 assists and 203 penalty minutes. The Hurricanes drafted him with their second choice, 80th overall, in the 2000 entry draft. He played college hockey at North Dakota.


----------



## Knightfall

*From TSN.ca!*

*Ice Chips for Friday, August 4*

*>* David Tanabe's days as a Bruin could be numbered. The defenceman's salary arbitration was scheduled for Thursday in Toronto, but the two sides reached an award settlement of $1.275 million before the hearing. The Bruins, reserved their right to walk away from the award within 48 hours. With defencemen Chara, Paul Mara, Brad Stuart, Mark Stuart, Andrew Alberts, Milan Jurcina, Jason York, Wade Brookbank and Bobby Allen all under contract, it would seem unlikely that Tanabe would be in a Boston uniform next year. Under the current CBA, Tanabe would become an unrestricted free agent if the B's exercise their right to walk away. . . First-round draft pick Phil Kessel, taken fifth overall, has not decided to turn pro or return for his sophomore season at the University of Minnesota. _- Boston Herald/Boston Globe_

*>* The Senators are quickly losing hope of having Alexei Kaigorodov in the lineup this season. And he was expected to become a significant part of it, too. However, stalled player transfer negotiations between the Russian Hockey Federation and the NHL means it's starting to look like Kaigorodov-Ottawa's second-round pick in 2002 -- will have to remain in his homeland for at least one more year. There were expectations of Kaigorodov settling in as Ottawa's second-line centre. Barring a trade, the Senators will likely now have to choose from the likes of Mike Fisher, Antoine Vermette and Dean McAmmond for a second-line centre. _- Ottawa Sun_

*>* Barring late-night agreements Thursday, Coyotes forward Ladislav Nagy will go before salary arbiters Friday in Toronto to determine his respective salaries for the 2006-07 season. General Manager Mike Barnett reported no progress in the contract negotiations and said no further discussions were planned before today's hearings. The Coyotes paid Nagy $1.976 million for the 2005-06 season. The Coyotes avoided arbitration with centre Mike Comrie, signing him to a one year deal prior to Friday's scheduled hearing. _- Arizona Republic_


----------



## Knightfall

*Avs avoid arbitration, re-sign McLean*
*Sports Ticker*
_8/4/2006 4:30:37 PM_

*DENVER (Ticker) - The Colorado Avalanche canceled their appointment with an arbitrator on Friday, announcing they re-signed centre Brett McLean to a one-year contract late Thursday night.*

Financial terms were not disclosed, but McLean made $450,000 last season, his first with Colorado.  The 27-year-old set career highs with 31 assists and 40 points in 82 games, becoming one of six members of the Avalanche to appear in each of the team's regular-season contests.

"Brett had a strong season and produced some quality minutes for the club," Colorado general manager Francois Giguere said. "We're pleased we were able to sign him and avoid arbitration."

Selected in the ninth round of the 1997 draft by Dallas, McLean made his NHL debut with Chicago in 2002-03, appearing in two games.  He has collected 20 goals and 71 points in 160 career contests with the Blackhawks and Avalanche.


----------



## Knightfall

*Another Trade!*

*Hawks trade Calder for Handzus*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_8/4/2006 6:08:34 PM_

*Just days after accepting an arbitrator's decision on winger Kyle Calder, the Chicago Blackhawks traded him and his $2.95 million contract to the Philadelphia Flyers.*

In return, Chicago received centre Michael Handzus, who is slated to make $2.128 million this season.

"In Michal Handzus, we were able to acquire a big, strong center who is an excellent two-way player," said Blackhawks General Manager Dale Tallon. "We felt we needed a big centerman to play against other big centers in the Western Conference.

"We also feel that Michal is a guy who will be able to get the puck to Martin Havlat. We feel that a line of Martin Havlat, Michal Handzus, and Tuomo Ruttu is a pretty good line.

"In the off-season we identified the center position as one we needed to strengthen and we feel we have addressed that need."

Handzus, 29, is 6-foot-five and 217 pounds. Last season, he played in 73 games for Philadelphia, scoring 11 goals and 33 assists. Handzus was the leading face-off man for the Flyers, winning 53.2% of his draws to rank 18th in the NHL.

Handzus has scored 20 or more goals three times in his NHL career, including a career-high 25 goals in the 1999-2000 season with St. Louis.

The Flyers were a good match for Chicago in making a deal since they have depth up the middle.  The emergence of youngsters Mike Richards and Jeff Carter made Handzus expendable, while the health problems facing Keith Primeau had the Flyers looking for help on the wings.

"Calder is a player who we have coveted for a long time," Flyers general manager Bob Clarke said.  "He can score, he can kill penalties, he can play on any of our top three lines.  He is a left wing player somewhat similar to what Michal was for us as a center iceman. ... We are still very strong at center and now we are much stronger at left wing."

"I'm kind of an up-and-down winger," Calder said.  "If I get the opportunity, hopefully I can put the puck in the net.  That's kind of how I see myself.  I'm kind of rugged.  I like to play in the corners, chip the puck in good spots and try to create plays."

Calder, 27, was the Blackhawks' 7th choice (130th overall) in the 1997 NHL Entry Draft. Last season, he played in 79 games and scored 26 goals and 33 assists - all career highs.


----------



## Knightfall

*Penguins sign Fleury for two years*
*The Sports Network*
_8/5/2006 11:39:45 AM_

*Pittsburgh, PA (Sports Network) - The Pittsburgh Penguins re-signed goaltender Marc-Andre Fleury to a two-year contract on Saturday. Financial terms were not disclosed.*

The 21-year old Fleury appeared in a career-high 50 games with the Penguins last season and amassed a 13-27-6 record with a 3.25 goals against average and one shutout.

He began the 2005-06 season with Pittsburgh's AHL affiliate in Wilkes- Barre/Scranton where he was 10-2 with a 1.57 GAA en route to being named the AHL's Goaltender of the Month for October.

Fleury was recalled by the Penguins on November 28 and remained with the team for the remainder of the regular season.

The Sorel, Quebec was originally drafted first overall by the Penguins in the 2003 NHL Entry Draft. Fleury has appeared in 71 NHL games, posting a 17-41-8 record and a 3.36 goals against average.


----------



## Knightfall

*From TSN.ca!*

*Ice Chips for Saturday, August 5*

*>* The Flames have signed enforcer Eric Godard, according to the NHL and National Hockey League Players' Association website. _- Calgary Sun_

*>* With no signed Russian player transfer agreement with the National Hockey League this year, the Oilers' first-round pick in the 2000 NHL draft, Alexei Mikhnov, is taking a page out of Russian labour law to hopefully exit Yaroslavl. "Mikhnov has already given his 14-day written notice to the Yaroslavl team that he wants to leave," said his agent Don Meehan, acknowledging the statute that allows employees to leave employers with little fuss. It has never been used by a hockey player. _- Edmonton Journal_

*>* The Canadiens will start the season without defenceman Francis Bouillon. Bouillon, who received a hefty raise this summer, underwent knee surgery in Vail, Colo., on Wednesday and won't be able to play until the first week of November. In other medical news, the Canadiens said they expect forwards Michael Ryder and Saku Koivu to be healthy when training camp opens in mid-September. Ryder is home in Newfoundland where he is receiving treatment for a troublesome disc in his back, while the team is expecting an update next week on Koivu, whose sight is improving after he took a stick in his left eye during the playoffs. _- Montreal Gazette_

*>* With the news that Mika Noronen is going to play in Russia this season, the Vancouver Canucks could turn to Wade Flaherty or Steve Shields as possible backups for Roberto Luongo. _- Vancouver Sun_


----------



## Knightfall

*Tanabe Set Free: Bruins walk away*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_8/5/2006 2:01:45 PM_

*The Boston Bruins have exercised their "walk-away" option on the arbitration award to defenseman David Tanabe. Tanabe is now an unrestricted free agent able to sign with any NHL team.*

Tanabe was awarded a one-year, $1.275 million contract by arbitrator Edwin H. Benn during an August 3, 2006 hearing.

"This is one of the difficult decisions that must be made while managing a salary cap," said Bruins general manager Peter Chiarelli. "We have made two significant additions to our defensive corps this off-season and we are very comfortable with the depth we have at that position."

With blueline additions Zdeno Chara, Paul Mara and Jason York joining veteran Brad Stuart and up-and-comers like Andrew Alberts, Milan Jurcina and Mark Stuart pushing for more playing time, Tanabe was deemed expendable.

The Bruins have experience walking away from an arbitrator's decision, doing so with Bryan Berard in 2003 and Dmitri Khristich in 1998.

Tanabe, 26, has played six NHL seasons with Carolina, Phoenix and Boston. He was acquired by the Bruins from Phoenix in a November 11, 2005 trade for Dave Scatchard and had four goals and 12 assists for 16 points with 48 penalty minutes in 54 Boston games last season.

His six-year NHL totals are 24 goals and 70 assists for 94 points with 193 PIM in 371 career NHL games.


----------



## Knightfall

*Injuries, movements, rumors and newsmakers...*
http://forecaster.ca/thescore/hockey/news.cgi?notebook

*The Score's NHL Weekly*
*The list of prominent UFA's has dwindled down to a few. We take our weekly look at the biggest ones still left on the free agent market, and we follow that up with a look at each team's "go-to" guys -- the players that the coaches send out with a minute left when they're up or down a goal...*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Free Agent Fantasy Skinny*
_As of August 2..._ 
The most prominent unrestricted free agents left on the free agent market:

Peter Bondra, RW ... _The Fantasy Skinny:_ His fantasy stock has gone down year after year. It is now as low as it can get, short of him retiring. There aren't a whole lot of situations out there for him that would change that.

Brian Leetch, D ... _The Fantasy Skinny:_ No longer a fantasy pool asset as injuries have taken a toll.

Manny Legace, G ... _The Fantasy Skinny:_ His stock in hockey pools has plummeted. Not being a No.1 goalie in Detroit is one reason. Destined to become a backup goalie again is another.

Mike Leclerc, LW ... _The Fantasy Skinny:_ The talent is there, but the health never seems to be. Leclerc would be a solid depth fantasy player if he could play 75 games.

Eric Desjardins, D ... _The Fantasy Skinny:_ His stock as a fantasy defenseman has been low for years now. He's contemplating retirement, which obviously doesn't help matters.

Jason Allison, C ... _The Fantasy Skinny:_ Too slow for the new NHL? A one-time fantasy stud, Allison may be a fantasy dud if NHL GM's feel that way.

Anson Carter, RW ... _The Fantasy Skinny:_ Hockey pool owners loved Carter with the Sedin twins. They don't much like him in limbo now. It is unlikely he will find the same chemistry with skilled linemates elsewhere.

Radek Dvorak, RW ... _The Fantasy Skinny:_ Fringe fantasy player could ignite career in the right situation with the right team.

Oleg Kvasha, RW ... _The Fantasy Skinny:_ Strong performance in brief stint in Phoenix fails to make up for the weak performance in the rest of his career. He'll need to repeat that act on a new team (and hang onto it) to regain his fantasy value.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Avalanche*
*Pressing for a goal:* Wojtek Wolski, Milan Hejduk, Marek Svatos, Andrew Brunette, John-Michael Liles, Joe Sakic
*Holding a lead:* Sakic, Ian Laperriere, Antti Laaksonen, Karlis Skrastins, Ossi Vaananen
*X-Factor:* Steve Konowalchuk will also get some final-minute ice time when the lead is slim.

*Blackhawks*
*Pressing for a goal:* Martin Havlat, Tuomo Ruutu, Radim Vrbata, Tony Salmelainen, Adrian Aucoin
*Holding a lead:* Martin Lapointe, Bryan Smolinski, Michal Handzus *, Patrick Sharp, Aucoin, Jassen Cullimore
*X-Factor:* Rookie Cam Barker and sophomore Brent Seabrook will also see their share of ice time during clutch moments.

*Blue Jackets*
*Pressing for a goal:* Sergei Fedorov, Rick Nash, Nikolai Zherdev, Gilbert Brule, Bryan Berard, David Vyborny
*Holding a lead:* Sergei Fedorov, Manny Malhotra, Jason Chimera, Adam Foote, Duvie Westcott
*X-Factor:* Zherdev could decide to play in Russia this season, in which case Fredrik Modin will get the call.

*Blues*
*Pressing for a goal:* Keith Tkachuk, Doug Weight, Bill Guerin, Petr Cajanek, Martin Rucinsky, Dennis Wideman
*Holding a lead:* Dallas Drake, Tkachuk, Dan Hinote, Jay McKee, Eric Brewer
*X-Factor:* As usual, when the game is on the line the Blues will lean heavily on big Tkachuk.

*Bruins*
*Pressing for a goal:* Marco Sturm, Patrice Bergeron, Glen Murray, Marc Savard, Brad Stuart, Paul Mara.
*Holding a lead:* P.J. Axelsson, Bergeron, Wayne Primeau, Zdeno Chara, Milan Jurcina.
*X-Factor:* Bergeron's improving face-off ability will see him out there in more situations. Twin giants Chara and Jurcina will form a wall in front of Hannu Toivonen.

*Canadiens*
*Pressing for a goal:* Sergei Samsonov, Saku Koivu, Alexei Kovalev, Michael Ryder, Sheldon Souray, Andrei Markov
*Holding a lead:* Koivu, Steve Begin, Radek Bonk, Craig Rivet, Mike Komisarek
*X-Factor:* Captain Koivu to the rescue, whenever the Habs need the boost.

*Canucks*
*Pressing for a goal:* Henrik Sedin, Daniel Sedin, Markus Naslund, Brendan Morrison, Mattias Ohlund, Lukas Krajicek
*Holding a lead:* Naslund, Ryan Kesler, Matt Cooke, Willie Mitchell, Sami Salo
*X-Factor:* With Roberto Luongo in net, not many leads will be blown in the last minute.

*Capitals*
*Pressing for a goal:* Alexander Ovechkin, Alexander Semin, Dainius Zubrus, Richard Zednik, Brian Pothier, Steve Eminger
*Holding a lead:* Ovechkin, Brian Sutherby, Chris Clark, Pothier, Eminger
*X-Factor:* With no elite defensive defensemen on hand, Pothier and Eminger will be out there more than they should.

*Coyotes*
*Pressing for a goal:* Ladislav Nagy, Shane Doan, Mike Comrie, Jeremy Roenick, Ed Jovanovski, Keith Ballard
*Holding a lead:* Mike Ricci, Dave Scatchard, Steve Reinprecht, Zbynek Michalek, Jovanovski
*X-Factor:* Coach Wayne Gretzky will give Roenick all the ice time he needs to get his stellar career back on track.

*Devils*
*Pressing for a goal:* Scott Gomez, Patrik Elias, Brian Gionta, Jamie Langenbrunner, Brian Rafalski, Paul Martin
*Holding a lead:* John Madden, Jay Pandolfo, Grant Marshall, Colin White, Richard Matvichuk
*X-Factor:* Being so far over the salary cap limit at this point, much of the above could drastically change as the Devils try and trade their salary down.

*Ducks*
*Pressing for a goal:* Teemu Selanne, Andy McDonald, Ryan Getzlaf, Corey Perry, Chris Pronger, Scott Niedermayer
*Holding a lead:* Todd Marchant, Samuel Pahlsson, Rob Niedermayer, Pronger, S. Niedermayer
*X-Factor:* Dustin Penner and Chris Kunitz will be thrown out there in those games where they have played well, and the Ducks are pressing to tie. 

*Flames*
*Pressing for a goal:* Jarome Iginla, Alex Tanguay, Kristian Huselius, Daymond Langkow, Dion Phaneuf, Roman Hamrlik
*Holding a lead:* Stephane Yelle, Iginla, Marcus Nilson, Phaneuf, Robyn Regehr
*X-Factor:* At 21 years of age, Phaneuf is already the Flames go-to guy along with Iginla.

*Flyers*
*Pressing for a goal:* Peter Forsberg, Simon Gagne, Mike Knuble, Jeff Carter, Kyle Calder *, Joni Pitkanen, Mike Richards
*Holding a lead:* Forsberg, Gagne, Derian Hatcher, Mike Rathje
*X-Factor:* If Keith Primeau can battle back from his concussion woes, he'll be out there to help hold the lead.

*Hurricanes*
*Pressing for a goal:* Eric Staal, Cory Stillman, Erik Cole, Justin Williams, Rod Brind'Amour, Frantisek Kaberle
*Holding a lead:* Scott Walker, Brind'Amour, Staal, Kaberle, Bret Hedican
*X-Factor:* Brind'Amour is the horse that the 'Canes will ride whenever they need some clutch results.

*Islanders*
*Pressing for a goal:* Alexei Yashin, Miroslav Satan, Jason Blake, Mike York, Alexei Zhitnik, Chris Campoli
*Holding a lead:* York, Blake, Mike Sillinger, Brendan Witt, Zhitnik
*X-Factor:* If sophomore forward Robert Nilsson gets off to a good start, he will be relied upon as well.

*Kings*
*Pressing for a goal:* Alexander Frolov, Craig Conroy, Michael Cammalleri, Anze Kopitar, Rob Blake, Lubomir Visnovsky
*Holding a lead:* Alyn McCauley, Conroy, Scott Thornton, Blake, Aaron Miller
*X-Factor:* If Patrick O'Sullivan makes a strong rookie impression, he'll be out there trying to the tie game up with the rest of them.

*Lightning*
*Pressing for a goal:* Brad Richards, Vincent Lecavalier, Martin St. Louis, Vaclav Prospal, Dan Boyle, Filip Kuba
*Holding a lead:* Tim Taylor, Richards, Rob DiMaio, Cory Sarich, Luke Richardson
*X-Factor:* Richards is their money player -- both literally and figuratively!

*Maple Leafs*
*Pressing for a goal:* Mats Sundin, Darcy Tucker, Jeff O'Neill, Kyle Wellwood, Bryan McCabe, Tomas Kaberle
*Holding a lead:* Michael Peca, Sundin, Matt Stajan, Kaberle, McCabe
*X-Factor:* Coach Paul Maurice will be quick to replace O'Neill with Alexander Steen if O'Neill falters again this year.

*Oilers*
*Pressing for a goal:* Ales Hemsky, Ryan Smyth, Shawn Horcoff, Joffrey Lupul, Jarret Stoll, Marc-Andre Bergeron
*Holding a lead:* Ethan Moreau, Marty Reasoner, Smyth, Jason Smith, Steve Staios
*X-Factor:* With Hemsky setting them up, and Smyth and Lupul hammering them home, the Oilers could be scary in that final minute.

*Panthers*
*Pressing for a goal:* Todd Bertuzzi, Olli Jokinen, Gary Roberts, Nathan Horton, Jay Bouwmeester, Mike Van Ryn
*Holding a lead:* Joe Nieuwendyk, Jokinen, Roberts, Bouwmeester, Ruslan Salei
*X-Factor:* Veterans Nieuwendyk and Roberts have "been there" and "done that", no question about it.

*Penguins*
*Pressing for a goal:* Sidney Crosby, Evgeni Malkin **, Colby Armstrong, Mark Recchi, Sergei Gonchar, Ryan Whitney
*Holding a lead:* Recchi, Crosby, Armstrong, Whitney, Brooks Orpik
*X-Factor:* "Sid the Kid" would play 60 minutes if he could.

*Predators*
*Pressing for a goal:* Paul Kariya, Steve Sullivan, Jason Arnott, Alexander Radulov, Marek Zidlicky, Kimmo Timonen
*Holding a lead:* Scott Hartnell, Kariya, Arnott, Timonen, Shea Weber
*X-Factor:* The opposition better hope they have a TWO goal lead in the final minute, because those six are scary-good.

*Rangers*
*Pressing for a goal:* Jaromir Jagr, Brendan Shanahan, Martin Straka, Michael Nylander, Petr Prucha, Karel Rachunek
*Holding a lead:* Matt Cullen, Shanahan, Jagr, Marek Malik, Michal Rozsival
*X-Factor:* If Sandis Ozolinsh puts his personal demons behind him, he'll replace Rachunek when they need a goal.

*Red Wings*
*Pressing for a goal:* Pavel Datsyuk, Henrik Zetterberg, Robert Lang, Jason Williams, Nicklas Lidstrom, Mathieu Schneider
*Holding a lead:* Kris Draper, Daniel Cleary, Kirk Maltby, Lidstrom, Chris Chelios
*X-Factor:* Lidstrom didn't win the Norris Trophy for nothing!

*Sabres*
*Pressing for a goal:* Daniel Briere, J.P. Dumont, Tim Connolly, Maxim Afinogenov, Jaroslav Spacek, Brian Campbell
*Holding a lead:* Chris Drury, Jochen Hecht, Paul Gaustad, Teppo Numminen, Toni Lydman
*X-Factor:* Derek Roy will also see some time in both situations, as he's impressing at both ends of the ice.

*Senators*
*Pressing for a goal:* Jason Spezza, Dany Heatley, Daniel Alfredsson, Mike Fisher, Wade Redden, Tom Preissing
*Holding a lead:* Antoine Vermette, Alfredsson, Fisher, Redden, Chris Phillips
*X-Factor:* Andrej Meszaros will also take on a lot more responsibility this season.

*Sharks*
*Pressing for a goal:* Joe Thornton, Mark Bell, Jonathan Cheechoo, Patrick Marleau, Matt Carle, Steve Bernier
*Holding a lead:* Curtis Brown, Marleau, Ville Nieminen, Kyle McLaren, Scott Hannan
*X-Factor:* Thornton may lead the team in scoring, but Marleau will be relied upon both offensively and defensively.

*Stars*
*Pressing for a goal:* Mike Modano, Jere Lehtinen, Brenden Morrow, Eric Lindros, Sergei Zubov, Jussi Jokinen
*Holding a lead:* Jeff Halpern, Lehtinen, Modano, Jaroslav Modry, Philippe Boucher
*X-Factor:* Modano/Lehtinen still a great combo after all these years.

*Thrashers*
*Pressing for a goal:* Ilya Kovalchuk, Marian Hossa, Vyacheslav Kozlov, Bobby Holik, Niclas Havelid, Steve McCarthy
*Holding a lead:* Hossa, Holik, Rucchin, Havelid, Greg de Vries
*X-Factor:* Pouring much of the team's salary into two players (Kovalchuk and Hossa) obviously does not leave many options in these situations.

*Wild*
*Pressing for a goal:* Pavol Demitra, Marian Gaborik, Brian Rolston, Mark Parrish, Kim Johnsson, Pierre-Marc Bouchard 
*Holding a lead:* Wes Walz, Rolston, Gaborik, Nick Schultz, Keith Carney 
*X-Factor:* A lot more scoring options this year for coach Jacques Lemaire.

* Switched, by me, due to trade.
** Malkin is unlikey to be in a Penguins uniform this year, unless Alexei Mikhnov is successful in setting a precedent in his bid to walk away from Yaroslavl using a Russian labour law statute. Malkin would also likely give his team two-weeks notice. If it works then the Russians are screwed.


----------



## Knightfall

*Ice Chips for Sunday, August 6*

*>* More than nine months after a severe concussion prematurely ended his season, Flyers center Keith Primeau's attempt to return this year remains in serious doubt. The former captain said yesterday that he continues to feel the effects of the concussion. _- Philadelphia Inquirer_

*>* For the second time in two months, Penguins top prospect Evgeni Malkin has fired his agents. Up until Friday, Malkin was represented by Don Meehan of Newport Sports Management. Fellow Newport agent Craig Oster confirmed Saturday that they were no longer representing Malkin. It is believed that Malkin has returned to Pat Brisson and J.P. Barry, who bought IMG's hockey division last month. _- Pittsburgh Tribune-Review_

*>* Lightning F Evgeny Artyukhin considers his decision to sign with Yaroslavl Lokomotiv of the Russian Super League a way to eventually get more playing time with the Lightning. Tampa Bay general manager Jay Feaster called the decision "a joke." "This is a player in which we've invested a lot of human and financial resources. As far as we're concerned, this decision spits right in our face." Artyukhin signed a one-year deal with Lokomotiv after Feaster said he declined a one-year, $600,000 offer from Tampa Bay. _- St. Petersburg Times_


----------



## Knightfall

*Arbitrator awards Sabres' Mair $675,000*
*Canadian Press*
_8/6/2006 9:41:08 PM_

*BUFFALO, N.Y. (AP) - An arbitrator awarded Buffalo centre Adam Mair a $675,000 US, one-year contract Sunday, ending a two-week period in which the Sabres saw their modest $29 million payroll from a year ago increase substantially.*

According to the Collective Bargaining Agreement between the players and the NHL, the Sabres have to automatically accept Mair's award because it is less than $1.4 million.

The ruling also starts the clock on the team's decision whether to winger J.P. Dumont's $2.9 million judgment that he received Wednesday. Buffalo has until Tuesday to decide.

If the Sabres walk away from the award, Dumont becomes an unrestricted free agent.

Buffalo has accepted Daniel Briere's arbitration award of $5 million handed down on July 23, a figure that set the stage for a dramatic change in the team's salary landscape.

The small-market Sabres reached the Eastern Conference final - losing in Game 7 to the eventual Stanley Cup champion Carolina Hurricanes - with a payroll that was $10 million below last year's salary cap.

Including Dumont's and Mair's salaries, Buffalo's payroll is currently around $38 million, roughly $6 million below the league's upcoming $44 million salary cap.

The Sabres had a league-high 10 players file for arbitration, but were able to avoid seven of the hearings by reaching long-term deals with Maxim Afinogenov, Tim Connolly, Paul Gaustad, Ales Kotalik, Toni Lydman, Jason Pominville, and Henrik Tallinder. Each received a pay increase over 2005-06.

The payroll will likely take another hit soon, as goalie Ryan Miller and defenceman Dmitri Kalinin remain unsigned.

Miller is seeking a long-term deal that would significantly increase his salary from the $501,600 he made last year when he emerged as the team's No. 1 goaltender. The rookie won 30 games and posted a 2.60 goals-against average after wrestling the top job away from veteran Martin Biron.

Kalinin, who made $1.3 million, had a disappointing season and dropped down the team's depth chart. The addition of free agent defenceman Jaroslav Spacek has pushed Kalinin even further down the ladder.

Mair made $450,000 in an injury-plagued season last year, missing 36 games because of a concussion sustained against Phoenix on Jan. 12. He also missed the first six games because of a pre-season groin injury. In 40 games, the forward recorded seven points and 47 penalty minutes.

The 27-year-old Hamilton native was drafted by the Toronto Maple Leafs in the fourth round (84th overall) in 1997.

He has 16 goals and 33 assists in 252 career NHL games.


----------



## Knightfall

*Nagy awarded $3M; Coyotes to accept*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_8/7/2006 12:31:16 PM_

*An NHL arbitrator has awarded Phoenix Coyotes forward Ladislav Nagy a one-year $3 million contract for the 2006-07 season.*

The Coyotes have agreed to the terms and Nagy will be under contract for the 2006-07 NHL Season.

''This means that Ladi will be in camp on time and ready to go,'' said Coyotes GM Michael Barnett. ''He's a huge piece of our club. At some point we'd like to lock him up on a multi-year deal, but for now this one-year award will work for both sides.''

Nagy, who notched 56 points in 51 games last season, earned $1.9 million last season, during which he ranked third on the team in point production with 56.

He underwent underwent knee surgery in February and missed the last 31 games of the season.


----------



## Knightfall

*Report: Malkin to stay in Russia this year*
*TSN.ca Staff with AP files*
_8/7/2006 12:53:52 PM_

*Russian centre Evgeni Malkin has signed a new contract and will play in Russia for the 2006-2007 season, according to a report on the Magnitogorsk Metallurg website.  However, his agents are hopeful that he will be playing in the NHL soon, as J.P. Barry has told the Associated Press that Malkin has indicated his preference is to play in the NHL this season.*

The 20 year-old did have a contract with Magnitogorsk that ran through 2008, but that has reportedly been replaced by this new one-year deal, after which Malkin will become a free agent and presumably able to sign with the Penguins.

Widely regarded as the top prospect outside the NHL, Malkin was drafted second overall by the Pittsburgh Penguins in 2004.

There has been no shortage of drama since Malkin decided to stay in Russia last season.  Barry has confirmed to TSN that he and Pat Brisson have taken over the hockey management side of IMG, whom Malkin fired in June, and Malkin has left Don Meehan and returned to be represented by Barry and Brisson.

"His wish is to play in the NHL, and in Pittsburgh," Barry told the AP. "We will continue to talk to him about his future, and we will decide the best course for him at this time."

Since the Russians decided not to honour the International Ice Hockey Federation's latest transfer agreement with the National Hockey League, there have been complications for NHL teams trying to bring over their Russian prospects, none more prominent than the Penguins with Malkin.

A premier offensive talent, Malkin led Magnitogork with 47 points in 46 games last season.  The 6-foot-3 pivot was expected, along with phenom Sidney Crosby, to give the Penguins an elite one-two punch down the middle.


----------



## Knightfall

*Rangers agree to terms with Hossa*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_8/7/2006 2:02:20 PM_

*New York -- The New York Rangers President have agreed to terms with restricted free agent forward Marcel Hossa.*

Hossa, 24, appeared in 64 games with the Rangers last season, recording 16 points, along with 28 penalty minutes.  Hossa also represented his native Slovakia at the 2006 Winter Olympics in Torino, Italy and the 2006 World Championships in Riga, Latvia.

The 6-foot-3, 220-pound forward has skated in 123 career NHL games with the Rangers and Montreal Canadiens, registering 20 goals and 15 assists for 35 points, along with 52 penalty minutes.

The native of Ilava, Slovakia was originally drafted by Montreal in the first round, 16th overall, of the 2000 NHL Entry Draft.

On September 30, 2005, Hossa was acquired by the Rangers from the Montreal Canadiens in exchange for left wing Garth Murray.


----------



## Knightfall

*Bruins sign Dempsey, re-sign Jurcina*
*Sports Ticker*
_8/7/2006 5:04:45 PM_

*BOSTON (Ticker) -- The Boston Bruins on Monday added a defenceman and re-signed one of their own.*

Nathan Dempsey, a 12-year veteran, signed with the Bruins on Monday. Boston also re-signed defenseman Milan Jurcina.

Terms of both deals were not disclosed.

Dempsey, 32, had two goals and 11 assists in 53 games with the Los Angeles Kings last season.

An 11th-round pick in 1992, Dempsey split his first eight seasons with the Toronto Maple Leafs and their American Hockey League affiliate in St. John's.  He signed with the Chicago Blackhawks in July 2002 and recorded five goals and 23 assists in 67 games.

Jurcina, 23, had six goals and five assists in 51 games with the Bruins last season.  Four of his six goals came in a two-game span from January 7-10.

A native of the Czech Republic, Jurcina was an eighth-round pick of the Bruins in 2001.

The Bruins on Monday also re-signed left wing Pascal Pelletier on Monday.

Pelletier, 23, had 20 goals and 26 assists in 53 games for Providence of the American Hockey League last season.


----------



## Knightfall

*Blackhawks sign goaltender Caron*
*Sports Ticker*
_8/8/2006 1:47:40 PM_

*CHICAGO (Ticker) - The Chicago Blackhawks on Tuesday signed goaltender Sebastien Caron to a one-year contract.*

Caron, who is expected to back up Nikolai Khabibulin and Patrick Lalime, split last season between the Pittsburgh Penguins and Wilkes-Barre/Scranton of the AHL.  The 26-year-old went 8-9-5 with a .881 save percentage and a 3.98 goals-against average in 26 games with Pittsburgh and 3-3-0 with a 1.18 GAA with the minor league team.

In his 90-game NHL career, all with the Penguins, Caron is 24-47-7-5 with a 3.49 GAA.


----------



## Knightfall

*Sabres walk away from Dumont award*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_8/8/2006 2:50:35 PM_

*BUFFALO, N.Y. - The Buffalo Sabres have decided to exercise their walk-away option on the arbitration award to forward J.P. Dumont.*

Effective immediately, Dumont becomes an unrestricted free agent able to sign with any NHL team.

Dumont had his case heard by an arbitrator on Monday, July 31, and was subsequently awarded a one-year, $2.9 million contract.

Dumont, 28, scored 40 points in 54 games for Buffalo last season. Since being acquired with Doug Gilmour in a trade from Chicago for Michal Grosek on March 10, 2000, Dumont scored 223 points in 362 games with the Sabres.

For his career, Dumont has 256 points in 434 games with Chicago and Buffalo.


----------



## Knightfall

*Free agent Legace signs with Blues*
*Canadian Press*
_8/8/2006 6:22:31 PM_

*After the Detroit Red Wings chose to cut ties with Manny Legace earlier in the summer, the veteran goaltender has signed with the St. Louis Blues.*

''The Blues are thrilled to bring a veteran goaltender with a career winning record to our team,'' said club president John Davidson. ''With the addition of Manny, we feel solid with the depth we have in goal.''

Legace was 37-8-0 record with a 2.19 goals-against average last season but was blamed for the club's first-round playoff loss to Edmonton.

That didn't deter the Blues, who also have Jason Bacashihua and Curtis Sanford between the pipes.


----------



## Knightfall

*Bruins News!*

Wow, the end of an era!
-----------------------

*Report: Bruins' Sinden set to retire*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_8/8/2006 9:53:12 PM_

*It appears the Boston Bruins will enter a new era on Wednesday.*

According TSN's sister station RDS, longtime Bruins president Harry Sinden will announce his retirement at a news conference in Boston.

Sinden has been an integral part of the Bruins for over 40 years, starting in the organization in the early 1960s as a player-coach at the minor league level. He progressed to head coach in Boston, then became the team's general manager for 28 seasons before taking on his current position as president.

During a four-year stint behind the Boston bench, Sinden coached Bobby Orr, Phil Esposito and the rest of the Bruins to a Stanley Cup victory in 1969-70, their first title in over 30 years.

In 1972, he was behind the bench as Team Canada's head coach in the Summit Series against the Soviet Union.

In 1999, Sinden made history by becoming the first general manager to walk away from a salary arbitration award, letting Dmitri Khristich, a 29-goal scorer, become a free agent with no compensation.

Sinden was inducted into the Hockey Hall of Fame in Toronto in 1983.


----------



## Knightfall

*Desjardins to call it a career*
*Associated Press*
_8/9/2006 9:46:46 AM_

*PHILADELPHIA (AP) - Flyers defenceman Eric Desjardins, the second-highest scoring defenceman in team history, will retire this week, a team spokesman said Wednesday.*

Flyers spokesman Zack Hill said the 37-year-old Desjardins, a native of Rouyn, Que., was going to make an official announcement Thursday.

A two-time all-star, Desjardins' 17-year career was slowed by injuries in recent seasons. He played only 45 games last season and just 48 two years ago and was not offered a contract by the Flyers this summer.

Desjardins, a seven-time winner of the team's most outstanding defenceman award, had surgery last season to repair a partially dislocated right shoulder and missed 29 games. He missed the 2004 playoffs with a broken arm.

Desjardins spent the last 11 seasons with the Flyers after he was acquired from Montreal in a 1995 deal that also brought John LeClair to Philadelphia. Desjardins had 396 points with the Flyers behind only defenceman Mark Howe's 480.

Desjardins finishes his career with 136 goals, 439 assists and 575 points in 1,143 career games. He was eighth in career games played with the Flyers with 738. He won the Stanley Cup with Montreal in 1993.


----------



## Knightfall

*Gonchar says Malkin to stay in Russia*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_8/9/2006 10:23:27 AM_

*Pittsburgh defenseman Sergei Gonchar says Penguins fans shouldn't get too excited about seeing Evgeni Malkin in the NHL this coming season.*

"He told me he's staying another year," Gonchar tells the Pittsburgh Tribune Review after speaking with the Russian junior a couple of day ago.

"He said he has a reason to stay over. I don't know the reason, but he's staying now."

That's a change from Gonchar's previous comments in which he said "one way or another" Malkin was coming over to play in the NHL this year. Gonchar had even gone as far as making arrangements for the 20 year old to stay with him and his family in Pittsburgh.

Gonchar wouldn't elaborate on Malkin's change of plans.

"It's hard for me to make any comments," said Gonchar.

The Penguins say they have still not received any official word on Malkin's situation in Russia. Earlier this week, Russian club Metallurg Magnitogorsk announced the youngster would be with the team through 2006-07.

Malkin's new agents, J.P. Barry and Pat Brisson, say the Russian star wants to play in the NHL this season.

If Malkin is unable to play in Pittsburgh, general manager Ray Shero will have to find someone else to pencil in as his number two centre for next season. Among the candidates available on the free-agent market are veteran's Yanic Perreault, Trevor Linden, Jan Hrdina, Jason Allison and Greg Johnson.


----------



## Knightfall

*From TSN.ca!*

*Ice Chips for Wednesday, August 9*

*>* Forward Alexei Mikhnov has informed Russian club Yaroslavl that he wants to play in the NHL this season which means the 2000 first round draft pick of the Edmonton Oilers could be at training camp in September. The 24 year old is expected to sign a one year deal with the NHL club, likely worth $817,000 with a minor league clause... the Oilers have also begun contract talks with recently acquired forward Joffrey Lupul, who earned $949,000 in Anaheim last year... The Oilers have also expressed interest in free agent forward Petr Sykora, who played with Lupul in Anaheim before finishing the season with the Rangers. _- Edmonton Journal_

*>* The Ducks have announced the retirement of right wing Jonathan Hedstrom, who left the team during last season's Stanley Cup playoffs because of family concerns in his native Sweden. Hedstrom collected 13 goals and 27 points in 79 regular-season games for the Ducks in 2005-06. He added one assist in three playoff games. Hedstrom had one year remaining on his contract at a salary-cap figure of $512,500, money that will not count against the Ducks' salary cap this season. _- Orange County Register_

*>* The Coyotes and RoadRunners have reached an affiliation agreement for the 2006-07 season. The franchises clashed privately last year after the RoadRunners announced they would be returning to the Phoenix market after nine years, but the hatchet has apparently been buried. Per the affiliation, between four and eight RoadRunners players are guaranteed spots at this year's training camp for the Coyotes' top minor league franchise in San Antonio, and one RoadRunners player will play for the Coyotes entry in next month's rookie tournament in Los Angeles. GM Michael Barnett said a key element to the affiliation is that the Coyotes will be able to position an emergency goalkeeper with the RoadRunners in case one is needed to fill in at a Coyotes practice or possibly a game. The RoadRunners play in the ECHL, a 26-team league widely considered to be two levels below the NHL. Their home arena is US Airways Center, and former Coyotes forward Claude Lemieux is the team's president. _- Arizona Republic_

*>* Jaromir Jagr considers his former accountant the Six Million Dollar Man. The former Penguins star sued accountant Gary Schick on Tuesday, demanding he turn over a tax form that was supposed to be filed with the IRS in 2003. The lawsuit claims that if Jagr does not get the form, it will cost him $6 million. Jagr's attorney, James A. Marchewka, insisted that Schick has refused for two years to turn over the paperwork, which concerns the hockey player's stock trading. Jagr has had previous tax problems. According to court records, the Internal Revenue Service filed tax liens against Jagr totalling more than $35,000 in 2002, $3.2 million in 2003 and $1.4 million in 2004. All of the liens have been satisfied, court records state. Jagr is appealing his 2003 tax return to the IRS, according to the lawsuit. Schick said he prepared that tax return. _- Tribune Review_

*>* St. Louis Blues owner Dave Checketts, the former president of Madison Square Garden, was a serious contender as recently as 10 days ago to succeed Paul Tagliabue as NFL commissioner. The New York Daily News has learned that Checketts, the head of a group that bought the Blues in June, still was in contention when the NFL reduced the list to 11 candidates. League sources said Monday they believed Checketts, the Blues chairman, would have made a good commissioner, but after the 11 were interviewed in Detroit the week of July 24, Checketts did not make the cut to the final five announced July 30. _- St Louis Post Dispatch_


----------



## Knightfall

*Sharks sign Biron, Rissmiller*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_8/9/2006 5:25:16 PM_

*The San Jose Sharks have signed free agent defenceman Mathieu Biron to a one-year contract.*

Financial terms of the deal were not disclosed.

Biron, 26, appeared in 52 games registering 13 points and 50 penalty minutes with the Washington Capitals during the 2005-06 season.

Entering his eighth pro season, he has played 253 career NHL regular season games totaling 44 points and 177 penalty minutes for the New York Islanders, Tampa Bay Lightning, Florida Panthers and Capitals.

The 6-foot-6, 220-pound native of Lac St. Charles, Quebec was originally selected by the Los Angeles Kings in the first round (21st overall) of the 1998 NHL Entry Draft.

San Jose also signed Group II restricted free agent left wing Patrick Rissmiller to a two-year deal.

Financial terms of the deal were not disclosed.

Recalled from Cleveland on Mar. 15, Rissmiller scored six points in 18 regular season games before notching three points in 11 playoff games.

Rissmiller, 27, had 52 points in 68 games with Cleveland before getting promoted last season.

The 6-foot-4, 205-pound native of Belmont, Massachusetts was signed by San Jose as a free agent on June 30, 2003.


----------



## Knightfall

*Blues sign Backman to new contract*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_8/9/2006 6:44:21 PM_

*ST. LOUIS - The St. Louis Blues have signed defenceman Christian Backman to a multi-year deal.*

"We feel that signing Christian long term is an improvement for our hockey club considering the quality minutes he logs each game," said team president John Davidson.  "He is a key component to our organization now and for the future."

Backman, 26, played in 52 games last season with the Blues, recording 18 points (six goals, 12 assists) along with a career-high 48 penalty minutes.

The Alingsas, Sweden native skated in eight games at the 2006 Winter Games in Turin, Italy and helped Team Sweden win the gold medal.

The 6-foot-4, 198-pound defenceman was originally St. Louis' first choice, 24th overall, in the 1998 Entry Draft.


----------



## Knightfall

*Desjardins makes it official!*

*Flyers' Desjardins retires after 17 seasons*
*Sports Ticker*
_8/10/2006 3:28:44 PM_

*PHILADELPHIA (Ticker) -- After 17 seasons in the NHL, Eric Desjardins has decided to call it a career.*

The Philadelphia Flyers' longest tenured player, Desjardins announced his retirement on Thursday.

The 37-year-old Desjardins has been a staple on the Flyers' blue line since being acquired in a trade with the Montreal Canadiens on February 9, 1995.

However, Desjardins has struggled with injuries in recent years, playing more than 65 games just once in the last four seasons. He has skated in a total of 93 games over the last two campaigns, including just 45 in 2005-06, when he missed 29 contests following shoulder surgery.

"It's kind of a tough day, but I think it's pretty much come for me to make this decision," Desjardins said.  "It was not easy  and that's why I waited the whole summer to think about it.  For me, it was really important to retire as a Flyer.  I don't feel I could be at the level that I want to be at, so that's why I decided to retire."

In his prime, Desjardins was one of the most well-rounded defensemen in the NHL, scoring 12 or more goals six times and recording six 40-point seasons.  He totaled 396 points in 11 seasons with the Flyers, trailing only Mark Howe (480) among blue-liners on the franchise list.

"I think Eric was the perfect athlete," Flyers general manager Bob Clarke said.  "His conduct off the ice was always very disciplined and classy.  On the ice, he was a gifted player who played the game clean, hard and with dignity.  You wish that every player who came through your organization was like Eric Desjardins."

"I would really hope that he'd be remembered as one of the best defensemen that ever came through Philadelphia," said the Pittsburgh Penguins' John LeClair, a former teammate with Desjardins with Montreal and Philadelphia.  "People really have a lot of respect for him around the league.  They know how good he is.  As a teammate, you really appreciate how good he is.  He did everything for us."

A second-round pick of the Canadiens in 1987, Desjardins recorded 136 goals and 439 assists in 1,143 games with Montreal and Philadelphia.  He helped lead the Canadiens to the 1993 Stanley Cup championship, completing an unforgettable hat trick with an overtime tally in Game Two of the Finals against the Los Angeles Kings.

"I got a chance to play with him in Montreal and win the Stanley Cup with him," LeClair said.  "Actually, he basically won me a Stanley Cup ring there.  His three goals in Game Two probably turned the whole series around for us. That's something I'll never forget."

A three-time All-Star, Desjardins helped his team reach the postseason in every one of his 17 seasons, collecting 23 goals, 57 assists and 80 points in 168 games.


----------



## Knightfall

*Ducks sign veteran centre Travis Green*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_8/10/2006 6:16:33 PM_

*ANAHEIM, Calif. – The Anaheim Ducks have signed free agent center Travis Green to a one-year contract.*

No financial terms of the deal were disclosed.

Green, 35, played in 82 games for Boston last season, collecting 22 points with 79 penalty minutes and a 54.4 face-off win percentage. Green was one of only two Bruins to play in all 82 games, marking the second time in his career that he did not miss a single game.

The 6-foot-2, 200-pound centre spent part of the 1997-98 season and the entire 1998-99 season with Anaheim, recording 46 points with 97 penalty minutes in 101 games. Green was originally acquired by Anaheim with Doug Houda and Tony Tuzzolino from the New York Islanders for Joe Sacco, J.J. Daigneault and Mark Janssens, Feb. 6, 1998.  Anaheim traded Green and their first-round choice in the 1999 NHL Entry Draft (Scott Kelman) to Phoenix for Oleg Tverdovsky, June 26, 1999.

The 14-year NHL veteran has recorded 453 points with 737 PIM in 939 career games with the New York Islanders, Anaheim, Phoenix, Toronto and Boston. Green was drafted by the New York Islanders in the second round (23rd overall) of the 1989 NHL Entry Draft.


----------



## Knightfall

*Injuries help Devils salary cap situation*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_8/11/2006 12:04:33 PM_

*The New Jersey Devils will be without forward Jason Wiemer for at least six months after he underwent knee surgery last week.*

"He had an injury during the playoffs and also had previous knee trouble," general manager Lou Lamoriello tells the Newark Star Ledger. "The evaluation was to have the knee reconstructed."

The Devils may also be without defenseman Richard Matvichuk to start the season as well. The 33 year old has not progressed as quickly from surgery to repair a herniated disk in his back, according to the New York Post.

The pair will be placed on the Long-Term Injury List which will clear more than $2.3-million from the Devils' salary cap. The team are reportedly over the $44-million salary cap for the upcoming season but have until October 4 to get under the limit.

However, Lamoriello is still trying to work out a deal with restricted free agent Brian Gionta, who is said to be seeking a deal which will average $3.5-million. Paul Martin and David Hale are also restricted free agents while Erik Rasmussen and backup goaltender Scott Clemmensen are unrestricted.

Lamoriello says all will be invited to training camp and it is his intention to get everyone signed.


----------



## Knightfall

*Sykora signs with Oilers pending physical*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_8/11/2006 2:26:59 PM_

*Petr Sykora has signed a one-year contract with the Edmonton Oilers pending a physical, TSN has learned.*

Sykora is undergoing an MRI on his groin today and if he passes the physical, an announcement is expected later today.

The unrestricted free-agent forward scored 23 goals with 51 points for Anaheim and the New York Rangers last season.

The 29-year-old was traded by the Ducks in January to the Rangers for Maxim Kondratiev and a 4th round pick in 2007.

Sykora was part of the 2000 Stanley Cup Champion New Jersey Devils.

The Czech Republic native joins a top-six forward unit that includes Ryan Smyth, Shawn Horcoff, Ales Hemsky, Jarret Stoll and newly acquired Joffrey Lupul.


----------



## Knightfall

*From Sportsnet.ca!*

*Hockey Hearsay*
_August 11, 2006_

*Oilers begin negotiations with Lupul*
Although negotiations on a new deal for Oilers' forward Joffrey Lupul only began yesterday it does not appear as though Lupul will miss any time this season.

"I thought it was a positive discussion with a lot of ideas exchanged," Oilers assistant GM Scott Howson told The Edmonton Sun. "We were both open and frank with what the issues and challenges are to getting a deal here."

Lupul's camp appears to be just as positive about the opening chat.

"We're on good terms and we're talking back and forth," Lupul's agent Peter Semonick told the paper. "We'll continue with that."

*Sore wrist bothering Zetterberg*
A sore wrist is forcing Red Wings forward Henrik Zetterberg to cut his summer vacation short.

Zetterberg is on his way to Detroit to have his wrist checked by team doctors but the Wings' second-leading scorer had his travel plans delayed due to travel delays in Europe resulting from the thwarted terrorist plot in London.

The injury is nothing new according to Wings' assistant GM Jim Nill.

"I don't think it's anything serious," Nill told The Detroit News. "He played all year with it and didn't even feel it at the end of the season."


----------



## Knightfall

Petr Sykora has passed his physical and official joined the Oilers. Here's the updated article on TSN.ca...
http://www.tsn.ca/nhl/news_story/?ID=173939&hubname=nhl

And here's the official press release on the Oilers News page...
http://www.edmontonoilers.com/news/index.php?id=691


----------



## Knightfall

*Report: No wrist surgery for Zetterberg*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_8/12/2006 10:11:01 AM_

*It appears Henrik Zetterberg has avoided surgery on his injured left wrist.*

According to reports out of Detroit, the Red Wings' sniper was examined and the news was good. Doctors did not find any structural damage which means surgery should not be necessary. Zetterberg should be healthy by the end of month, two weeks before training camp opens in mid-September.

"At this stage, surgery isn't planned and it's not necessary," Red Wings' general manager Ken Holland told the Detroit News. "The report I've got is that it's just some inflammation and the prognosis is good. We're optimistic he'll be fine and can resume his normal training soon."

Zetterberg was bothered by the wrist injury last season and the pain flared up during workouts with his former club in Sweden last week. Before flying home next week, he is expected to receive a cortisone shot to combat the inflammation on Monday.

Last week, a Swedish newspaper had reported that Zetterberg could possibly miss the start of the regular season if surgery was needed to repair the wrist.

Zetterberg is coming off a career year with 39 goals and 85 points and will be relied upon heravily in the absence of retired captain Steve Yzerman and Brendan Shanahan, who signed with the New York Rangers.


----------



## Knightfall

*Report: Canucks to re-sign Linden*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_8/12/2006 12:52:38 PM_

*It looks like Trevor Linden will return to the Vancouver Canucks next year.*

According to a report in the Vancouver Sun, Canucks general manager Dave Nonis will re-sign Linden when he returns from vacation next week.

Linden scored seven goals and dished out nine assists with a +3 rating in 82 games with the Canucks last year.  In 1243 career NHL games with the Canucks, Capitals, Canadiens and Islanders Linden has amassed 356 goals and 474 assists.


----------



## Knightfall

*Report: Malkin leaves Russian club*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_8/12/2006 4:34:54 PM_

*It appears the future of Evgeni Malkin has taken another bizarre twist.*

According to Reuters, the Russian news agency Itar-Tass is reporting that Malkin has left his Russian club Metallurg Magnitogorsk during training camp in Finland.

Malkin, who was drafted by the Pittsburgh Penguins second overall in 2004 behind Alexander Ovechkin, reportedly disappeared, taking his belongings and passport with him. Earlier this week, the Russian star reworked his two-year contract with Metallurg Magnitogorsk and agreed to a new one-year deal.

Malkin has made no secret of his wishes to play with the Penguins in the National Hockey League. But the Russian Ice Hockey Federation has yet to sign a transfer deal with the NHL and Malkin has found himself in the middle of the impasse.

The previous transfer agreement would have seen Metallurg Magnitogorsk receive just $200,000 in exchange for Malkin.

There has been no shortage of drama since Malkin decided to stay in Russia last season.  J.P. Barry has confirmed to TSN that he and Pat Brisson have taken over the hockey management side of IMG, whom Malkin fired in June, and Malkin has left Don Meehan and returned to be represented by Barry and Brisson.

"His wish is to play in the NHL, and in Pittsburgh," Barry told the AP. "We will continue to talk to him about his future, and we will decide the best course for him at this time."

A premier offensive talent, Malkin led Magnitogork with 47 points in 46 games last season.  The 6-foot-3 pivot was expected, along with phenom Sidney Crosby, to give the Penguins an elite one-two punch down the middle.


----------



## Knightfall

*Metallurg to seek compensation for Malkin*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_8/13/2006 11:16:24 AM_

*With star player Evgeni Malkin absent without leave, his Russian team will reportedly look for compensation through the courts.*

According to Reuters, Russian Superleague hockey club Metallurg Magnitogorsk will go through the legal route to get compensation for the loss of Malkin.

"The players, coaching staff are very upset because for four days Malkin was training with the team and suddenly he is gone without saying a word to anyone," club head Gennady Velichkin told Reuters on Sunday.

Malkin, who was drafted second overall by the Pittsburgh Penguins in 2004, was with the team in Finland for training camp when he disappeared with his belongings and passport on Saturday.

The 20-year-old Russian player had signed a deal with Metallurg Magnitogorsk that would have kept him in Russia until April 2008. However last week, he signed a new one-year deal with the team that would allow him to become a free agent and suit up with the Penguins in 2007-08.

Velichkin accused Malkin's agents and the Penguins of stealing his star player, who has made it clear that he wants to play in the NHL.

"His wish is to play in the NHL, and in Pittsburgh," Malkin's agent J.P. Barry said. "We will continue to talk to him about his future, and we will decide the best course for him at this time."


----------



## Agamon

Well, this Malkin thing is making the dog days of summer a lot more interesting...


----------



## Knightfall

*Atlanta interested in Vishnevski?*
*TheFourthPeriod.com*
_August 13, 2006_

*The Anaheim Ducks continue to shop defenseman Vitaly Vishnevski after an arbitrator awarded him a $1.55 million salary, reports the Atlanta Journal-Constitution.*

While the 26-year-old blueliner has yet to be moved, the Thrashers are supposedly interested in acquiring him, according to the paper.

Vishnevski recorded one goal, seven assists and 91 penalty minutes in 82 games with the Ducks in 2005-06.

In 416 career games with Anaheim, Vishnevski has accumulated 11 goals, 37 assists and 403 penalty minutes.


----------



## Knightfall

*Gagne, Flyers nearing new deal?*
*TheFourthPeriod.com*
_August 13, 2006_

*The Flyers have less than $5 million to sign restricted free agent Simon Gagne, reports the Philadelphia Inquirer.*

Citing a source familiar with the negotiations, the Inquirer claims Gagne is on the verge of receiving a deal that averages about $5.4 million per season for what is believed to be a multi-year agreement.

Yesterday, the Philadelphia Daily News reported that Flyers GM Bob Clarke was optimistic a deal would be reached, while Gagne's agent, Bob Sauve, did not share that same feeling.

"We spoke last week and we spoke this week, but [talks] are not moving," Sauve told the Daily News. "We're still talking and there is some time, but there is a gap. I can't say I'm confident right now."


----------



## Knightfall

*Red Wings sign free agent Johnson*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_8/14/2006 10:15:31 AM_

*Sources tell TSN the Detroit Red Wings have signed centre Greg Johnson for a second stint with the NHL club.*

Johnson, who was an unrestricted free agent, scored 11 goals and 19 points in 68 games with the Nashville Predators last season and is expected to fill a role as Detroit's fourth line centre.

Johnson spent the last seven seasons in Nashville and also played with the Red Wings from 1993 to 1997.


----------



## Knightfall

*Hurricanes season ticket sales up 60%*
*Associated Press*
_8/14/2006 2:34:35 PM_

*RALEIGH, N.C. (AP) - Season-ticket sales for the Stanley Cup champion Carolina Hurricanes are up about 60 per cent over last year, general manager Jim Rutherford said Monday.*

The boost may help relieve worries about whether the team can succeed in a small market where college basketball is king.

''I think it's really special to this market because we're relatively new here, we're continuing to try and grow the sport,'' Rutherford said. ''You really can't explain to people what the Stanley Cup playoffs are about. You really have to be there in person.''

Rutherford said the increase includes a combination of both full- and partial-season ticket sales, but declined to elaborate because ticket-sale numbers were not immediately available.

He said playing for two Stanley Cups in four years and winning one has given the Hurricanes a stamp of legitimacy. Carolina in 2002 reached the Cup finals, where the Hurricanes lost to the Detroit Red Wings.

''It's the ultimate goal in hockey, it's the prize that everybody works for and I don't think it matters where you win it - it means a lot to that market,'' Rutherford said.


----------



## Knightfall

*Rangers' Ortmeyer has pulmonary embolism*
*Canadian Press*
_8/14/2006 2:54:55 PM_

*NEW YORK (CP) - New York Rangers right-winger Jed Ortmeyer has been diagnosed with a pulmonary embolism, the team said Monday in a statement.*

Ortmeyer, 27, is set to undergo further testing this week and will be out of action indefinitely.

The six-foot, 190-pound forward had five goals and two assists in 78 games with the Rangers last season. He also led the team with 75 blocked shots.

A pulmonary embolism is a blockage of an artery in the lungs, most commonly caused by a blood clot. It can lead to severe illness or death if left untreated.


----------



## Knightfall

*Malkin's whereabouts still unknown*
*Associated Press*
_8/14/2006 5:30:09 PM_

*PITTSBURGH (AP) - The Pittsburgh Penguins aren't saying where Russian star Evgeni Malkin is, or when they expect to see him. What they do know is he isn't in Russia and, as far as they are concerned, that's very good news.*

The Malkin mystery continued Monday as the 20-year-old star remained out of sight after bolting from his Russian Super League team, Metallurg Magnitogorsk, on Saturday after it arrived for training camp in Helsinki, Finland.

Malkin left with his belongings and passport and, possibly, a Canadian visa. Malkin's former Russian agent, Sergei Isakov, told the Soviet Sport newspaper Malkin had the visa before leaving for Finland. Malkin's North American agents, J.P. Barry and Pat Brisson, would not confirm that or say where Malkin is, though they believe he is out of harm's way.

''I can tell you I think he is safe, but I cannot comment on anything else,'' said Brisson.

Penguins vice-president Tom McMillan said the team had no comment on any issue regarding Malkin, the No. 2 overall pick in the 2004 draft and the player widely considered the best in the world not currently playing in the NHL.

That could change by early next month, when Malkin - now that he is out of Russia - is expected to sign with the Penguins, if he hasn't already done so, and report to their rookie camp.

Malkin, along with 19-year-old star Sidney Crosby, would immediately give the Penguins one of the best 1-2 centre combinations in the NHL and would likely hasten their rebuilding effort following four consecutive last-place finishes.

Only last week, Malkin renegotiated his contract with Mettalurg to trim it to a one-year deal, covering this season, from the two seasons remaining on his former contract. However, Russian law apparently allows any employee to leave a job, even while under contract, by giving two weeks' notice.

Malkin stayed in Russia last season after the country's hockey federation refused to sign a transfer agreement allowing its players to leave for the NHL in return for a $200,000 US payment. The Mettalurg team said Malkin's rights were worth far more than that, and it wanted a settlement in the millions of dollars.

Mettalurg, for whom Malkin's father, Vladimir, once played, immediately threatened to sue the Penguins after Malkin abandoned them. However, former Russian stars Alexander Ovechkin (Washington Capitals) and Nikolai Zherdev (Columbus Blue Jackets) left their teams in recent seasons for the NHL, and their Russian teams were unable to successfully sue for compensation.

''We all are really shocked by his departure and we will take legal actions against the NHL club Penguins from Pittsburgh,'' Metallurg general director Gennady Velichkin told Itar-Tass news agency. ''Americans like to speak about democracy and teach the whole world how to live but engage in sport terrorism and simply steal people.''

In January, a U.S. District Court judge threw out a case against the Capitals brought by his former club, Moscow Dynamo.

Another issue is whether Malkin's contract contained a clause that allowed him to leave for the NHL. He said in interviews last spring his deal had such a provision.

Malkin's departure hardly was a surprise, new contract or not. He has given numerous interviews saying he wanted to play in the NHL, and recently said he was ''95 per cent sure'' he would play in North America this season.

Malkin's parents were quoted by the Russian newspaper Pravda as saying they hadn't talked to their son and did not know where he was.

''My son simply snapped, his nerves did not hold on,'' Vladimir Malkin said in the interview. ''In the last moment, they persuaded him to stay in Magnitka, though his mind was already in the NHL. I understand him, but I don't support him. It was a childish act. Before I give my final assessment, I need to talk to him personally.''

Natalia Malkin, Evgeni's mother, told the newspaper she and her husband tried to call their son but his phone was turned off. She also said, ''The management of Mettalurg played on his patriotic feelings. He was not able to refuse. Though, afterward, he told me, `Mom, they (the Penguins) have already been waiting for me and I promised.' He left for camp in Finland very disgruntled.''

Another question is whether the Penguins may have secretly signed Malkin - his salary of slightly less than $1 million is already established by the NHL labour agreement - before he agreed to the reworked contract with his Russian team.

Malkin switched agents in June, from Barry and Brisson to Don Meehan, but went back with Barry and Brisson within the last 10 days. There wasn't, or isn't, much room for negotiations by any agent since Malkin's salary is already established, other than performance bonuses any deal is bound to contain.


----------



## Knightfall

*Islanders agree to deal with Hill*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_8/15/2006 2:04:01 PM_

*The New York Islanders have agreed to terms with veteran defenceman Sean Hill on a one-year contract.*

The 36-year old Hill has played 760 regular season games over a 12-year NHL career, scoring 59 goals and adding 205 assists for 264 points.

"I spoke with Sean a lot over the last two weeks because we felt he would be an excellent addition to our blue line," said Islanders general manager Garth Snow. "We're very happy that Sean is coming to Long Island. He has been a very good defenseman in our league for a long time, a consistent player in all zones, a strong competitor and a leader".

Last year, as a member of the Florida Panthers, Hill had two goals and 18 assists in 78 games.  His best offensive season was with Carolina in 1999-2000, when he had 13 goals and 31 assists for 44 points in just 62 games.

The Islanders' defense now includes veterans Hill, Alexei Zhitnik, Brendan Witt, Radek Martinek, Tom Poti, Joel Bouchard and Chris Campoli.


----------



## Knightfall

*Nolan close to signing with Coyotes*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_8/15/2006 3:47:47 PM_

*The Phoenix Coyotes are close to signing veteran forward Owen Nolan to a one-year contract.*

Coyotes management is awaiting word from the team doctors on the final results of a battery of tests that have taken place over the past three weeks.

The team has reportedly been impressed by both Nolan's conditioning and his desire to return and feel confident he will be a great addition to their roster, if the medical clearance comes Tuesday.

It's estimated that Nolan worked through as many as eight separate tests in an effort to prove his health and pain-free status.

If all goes according to plan, an announcement will be made in Phoenix on Wednesday.

Nolan, an unrestricted free agent, last played for the Toronto Maple Leafs in 2003-04. The 34-year-old had surgery on his right knee over a year ago.

Nolan's knee injury led to three grievances with the Maple Leafs: one in December 2004 over an alleged improper suspension of Nolan, one in January 2005 over the Leafs' refusal to pay the $5.6 million US salary for that year, and a third in September 2005 when the club did not honour the option clause in Nolan's 2005-06 contract.

Nolan was the first overall pick by Quebec in the 1990 NHL Entry Draft and has played 14 season with the Nordiques, San Jose Sharks and Maple Leafs.

Nolan has 349 goals and 735 points in 915 career NHL games.


----------



## Knightfall

*From Sportsnet.ca!*

*Hockey Hearsay*
_August 15, 2006_

*Shields backing up Luongo?*
Vancouver is looking for a backup goalie who will be happy playing in maybe 15 games this season, is a solid locker room guy, and still commands respect despite the limited playing time. That goalie may be Steve Shields.

According to the Vancouver Province, Shields would be happy with the backup role in Vancouver and wouldn't be a disruptive influence, which Mika Noronen turned out to be.

"He's totally healthy, wants to back up Luongo and wants to be a supporter," Shields' agent Kurt Overhardt told the Province. "He's a great guy in the locker-room and being a backup to Luongo in Florida worked out well. They're friends.

Shields, who has also served as a backup to Andrew Raycroft, Jean-Sebastien Giguere and Evgeni Nabokov, appeared in just five games with Atlanta last season and suffered a knee injury in January.

In other Canucks news, Ryan Kesler turned down his qualifying offer and is looking for a major pay raise. The restricted free agent has little bargaining power though, not having qualified as yet for arbitration.

Since Nonis has become GM, the Canucks have crushed other free agents in Kesler's position, reports the Vancouver Sun, and only the Sedin twins have successfully negotiated a big raise after rejecting their qualiying offers under Nonis' tenure.

"We've had some pretty positive discussions with Dave and we've got a good relationship," Overhardt said from his base in Denver. "The best way I could describe it is, philosophically, we're on the same page, but we're apart on the numbers."


----------



## Knightfall

*Ducks sign Ian Moran*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_8/15/2006 7:40:04 PM_

*ANAHEIM, Calif. – The Anaheim Ducks have signed defenceman Ian Moran to a one-year contract.*

No financial terms of the deal were disclosed.

Last season, Moran, 33, played 12 games with Boston, collecting two points with 10 penalty minutes. The Cleveland, Ohio, native missed the final 70 games of the regular season after undergoing knee surgery.

In 12 NHL seasons with the Pittsburgh Penguins and Boston Bruins, Moran has played in 488 NHL games, scoring 71 points with 321 penalty minutes.

The 6-foot, 200-pound defenseman was drafted by Pittsburgh in the sixth round (107th overall) of the 1990 NHL Entry Draft.


----------



## Knightfall

*Nolan signs one-year deal with Coyotes*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_8/16/2006 9:41:01 AM_

*Owen Nolan and the Phoenix Coyotes have made his employment with the team official. Nolan signed a one-year contract with the Coyotes on Wednesday.*

''A healthy Owen Nolan can help our hockey club,'' said Coyotes general manager Michael Barnett. ''After considerable due diligence, we've found his injuries to be well healed. He's fit, focused and anxious to get back battling on NHL ice.''

Tuesday, Coyotes doctors received the final medical verification Nolan is ready to return to the National Hockey League from a rigorous rehab on an injured knee.

Phoenix will open training camp on September 14th and its Nolan's intent to be more than ready to join the battle at that time.

He is already in the process of purchasing a home in Arizona and has told Coyotes management he will be on the ice as part of a local pro-camp beginning this Sunday.

The one year deal is believed to pay Nolan between 1 and 1.25 million dollars.

The five-time all-star who has collected 349 goals, 386 assists and 735 points in 915 career NHL games with Quebec, Colorado, San Jose and Toronto.


----------



## Knightfall

*Malkin files resignation with Russian club*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_8/16/2006 11:44:52 AM_

*Evgeni Malkin has officially sent his resignation to Metallurg Magnitogorsk, TSN has confirmed.*

Malkin has been at the center of a huge international storm since leaving his Russian team on the weekend.

Mettallurg Magnitogorsk coach Dave King told the FAN 590 in Toronto on Wednesday morning that a fax was received by the team that indicated Malkin was exercising his "two-week window rights" to re-sign. Russian law allows any employee to leave an employer, even while under contract, simply by giving two weeks notice.

King said he did not know where Malkin was, but speculated that he was staying with Washington Capitals star Alexander Ovechkin somewhere in the United States.  Ovechkin, however, is in Toronto and told TSN he had not spoken to Malkin in a couple of weeks.

"Everyone wants to be in the best place, in the best league," Ovechkin told TSN. "It's his decision. I don't know if he's right or wrong, but it's his decision."

Malkin's agents have only said that their client is safe.

Sources told TSN that Malkin is not in Toronto, but is stationed at an undisclosed location in the United States.

TSN has confirmed that Malkin, through his representation, has indeed served notice that he will not be returning, and provided Metallurg Magnitogorsk the obligatory two week notification required in writing under Russian labour law.  This process took place quickly following his departure from the team on Saturday.

Malkin is said to be rattled by this cloak and dagger saga and wants for nothing other than the opportunity to play in the National Hockey League and to put the nastiness of this battle behind him and his family.

"It's not his fault, he didn't ask for this", a source close to the situation told TSN.  "He was ready to play (in the NHL) last year.  This is what he wants."

The next chapter in this mystery is equally guarded, however the source adds that the next 24 hours may offer more insight into Malkin's next move.

What is clear is the enormous pressure the Russian Federation is feeling now that the leverage they had with Malkin in an ongoing tug-of-war with the IIHF and the NHL is quickly vanishing.

It is hoped Malkin's fight to join the NHL will encourage Russia to fall into line with the other international hockey federations currently guided by the existing transfer agreement, thus avoiding the inevitability of other young, talented Russian players from following a similar path.

The resignation strategy Malkin has employed is one that no Russian hockey player had used until Alexei Mikhnov, an Edmonton Oilers prospect, gave his written notice to Russian club Yaroslavl on June 30. That situation, however, also remains unresolved. Yaroslavl could still attempt to prevent Mikhnov from leaving Russia, or it could take legal action against the Oilers to block him from making the move.

"All we know is Mikhnov gave his notice to leave his club team and the two-week period expired," Oilers assistant GM Scott Howson told the Edmonton Journal last week. Howson also told the Journal that Mikhnov's agent was, in fact, negotiating a contract with the Oilers.

Malkin seems a long way from getting to that step.

Penguins star Sergei Gonchar told the Pittsburgh Tribune-Review that he spoke to Malkin a week ago, just before Malkin disappeared while Metallurg Magnitogorsk was training in Finland. Gonchar noted that Malkin sounded disappointed about having signed to stay with Metallurg Magnitogorsk.

"He was very upset," Gonchar told the Tribune-Review, noting that there must have been a lot of pressure on the youngster to re-sign with his Russian team - maybe too much pressure.

"It's a different country than it used to be," Gonchar told the Times-Review. "Hopefully, nobody is going to put pressure on his family or himself when he comes back. But at the same time, there's got to be some pressure because otherwise a guy wouldn't sign a deal at 3 a.m. then disappear in a couple days.

"I'm assuming he's in the United States or some other country where he can wait."

Russian national team coach Vyacheslav Bykov has already told the Russian newspaper Sport-Express that Malkin would still be welcome to play for his country.


----------



## Knightfall

*Canucks look at Fitzpatrick*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_8/16/2006 3:17:50 PM_

*Multiple sources report defenseman Rory Fitzpatrick, formerly of the Buffalo Sabres and now a unrestricted free agent, is close to signing a reportedly one year deal with the Vancouver Canucks.*

Fitzpatrick had spent the better part of the last three seasons with the Sabres, collecting 14 points in 2005.

CKNW 980 reports the deal is all but signed, granted Fitzpatrick passes the team physical.


----------



## Knightfall

*Beauchemin signs extension with Ducks*
*Associated Press*
_8/16/2006 5:55:39 PM_

*(TSN.ca Staff) - The Anaheim Ducks have signed defenseman Francois Beauchemin to a two-year contract extension, no financial details were disclosed.*

The Sorel, Quebec, native played in his first full NHL season in 2005-2006, suiting up for the Columbus Blue Jackets and Ducks. He scored 8 goals, added 28 assists.

Beauchemin led all rookie defensemen in scoring with 3 goals and 6 assists over his 16 postseason games.

He was acquired from Columbus with Tyler Wright in exchange for Sergei Fedorov and a fifth round draft choice in the 2006 NHL Entry Draft this past November. Beauchemin was selected in the third round of the 1998 NHL Entry Draft ,75th overall, by the Montreal Canadiens.


----------



## Knightfall

*Flyers sign defenseman Guenin*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_8/17/2006 9:37:13 AM_

*Flyers signed free agent Nate Guenin, an Ohio St. alumni, to a two-year contract.*

The 23-yr. old native of Sewickley, Pa., led Ohio St. in penalty minutes for four straight seasons.

Sources say the Flyers look for the 6 foot plus-210 pounder to develop through the system into a physical defenseman at the NHL level.


----------



## Knightfall

*Kessel to play in Boston*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_8/17/2006 1:18:39 PM_

*Phil Kessel has signed a multi-year contract with the Boston Bruins, according to the official Boston Bruins website.  Terms of the deal were not disclosed.*

The 18 year-old Kessel, Boston's fifth overall pick in the 2006 NHL Entry Draft, played one season for the University of Minnesota, before opting to turn pro.  Kessel's U of M career was topped off by his WCHA rookie of the year win, with 18 goals and 33 assists for 51 points in 34 games in his only season of university hockey.

A native of Madison Wisconson, the 6 ft 190 lb Kessel was a stand-out in the US National Developmental program, leading all scorers in the 2006 World Cup Tournament with 11 points.

"Phil is a player with world-class speed and gifted offensive talents," said Chiarelli. "We feel he is ready to begin his professional development and we are looking forward to seeing him compete at training camp.”


----------



## Knightfall

*Canucks re-sign D Bieksa, RW Bouck*
*Sports Ticker*
_8/17/2006 1:39:19 PM_

*VANCOUVER, British Columbia (Ticker)- The Vancouver Canucks on Thursday re-signed defenseman Kevin Bieksa and right wing Tyler Bouck.*

Terms of the deals were not disclosed.

Bieksa, 25, played in 39 games as a rookie last season, recording six assists and 77 penalty minutes. After being recalled from Manitoba of the American Hockey League last December 19, Bieksa averaged more than 16 minutes per game.

Bouck, 26, played in 12 games with the Canucks last season and recorded one goal and one assist.

The Canucks acquired Bouck from Phoenix in December 2001. He has four goals and eight assists in 85 career NHL games.


----------



## Knightfall

*Flames re-sign Matthew Lombardi*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_8/17/2006 3:58:05 PM_

*The Calgary Flames have signed forward Matthew Lombardi.*

Lombardi scored six goals and 20 assists in 55 games with the Flames last year.  He also chipped in a pair of assists in seven playoff games against the Mighty Ducks.

In 134 career NHL games, the 24-year-old centre has totals of 22 goals, 33 assists and 80 penalty minutes.

Lombardi was drafted by the Flames in the third round (90th overall) of the 2002 NHL Entry Draft.


----------



## Knightfall

*Malkin now in Los Angeles*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_8/17/2006 4:28:38 PM_

*Evgeni Malkin is in Los Angeles with his agents JP Barry and Pat Brisson.*

Malkin is seeking counsel to determine how he can join the Pittsburgh Penguins.

"It's been a difficult week", Barry told TSN.

Barry has been with Malkin since the pair connected at an airport in Helsinki, Finland on Saturday, at which point they went into lockdown in a nearby apartment to await Malkin's visa clearance.

The 20-year-old requested Barry meet him in Helsinki because he knew this would be his first opportunity to control his own passport.  Upon receiving the passport in the airport Malkin quickly slipped away from his team, found Barry and was whisked into hiding.

"Magnitogorsk controlled Evgeni's passport and this was his first opportunity he could obtain his passport and leave the team," Barry added.

All of the secrecy was necessary to ensure Magnitogorsk officials wouldn't track Malkin down while he waited for the U.S. embassy in Helsinki to process an American visa.

That visa arrived midday on Wednesday and within two hours Malkin and Barry boarded an airplane bound for the United States.

CAA sports filed a two-week notification to terminate Malkin's contract with Magnitogorsk on Sunday.  In early July a similar notice was served in an effort to break away from his original agreement.

It is not certain what the next step in this process will be, including Malkin's immediate status with the Penguins.

A team of lawyers will soon be brought on board to determine a direction.

What is known is that Evgeni Malkin is healthy and very eager to put the politics of this saga behind him.

Malkin is currently working out with a number of pro hockey players at the Kings' practice facility in Los Angeles.

Vyacheslav Bykov, Russia's national head coach, hopes Malkin will still play for his country.

''As a national team head coach I would like to count on him, and I was sure about his participation in the next year's World Championship,'' Bykov told Sport Express.

''I think he is a strong player and he has all the chances to join the team,'' Bykov added.


----------



## Knightfall

*Ducks ship Vishnevski to Thrashers*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_8/17/2006 6:59:22 PM_

*The Anaheim Ducks have dealt defenseman Vitaly Vishnevski to the Atlanta Thrashers for forward Karl Stewart, a 2007 second round draft pick and a conditional draft pick.*

Vishnevski played all 82 games with the Ducks last year, recording one goal, seven assists and 91 penalty minutes.  In 416 career NHL games he has totals of 11 goals, 37 assists and 403 penalty minutes.

Stewart spent last season with the Chicago Wolves of the American Hockey League.  He tallied 22 goals, 18 assists and 184 penalty minutes in 71 games.


----------



## Knightfall

*Tarnstrom leaves Oilers for Swiss League*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_8/18/2006 10:23:13 AM_

*The Edmonton Oilers have lost another defenceman from last season's squad, with Dick Tarnstrom following Chris Pronger and Jaroslav Spacek out the door.*

The Edmonton Journal reports that Tarnstrom, who was an unrestricted free agent, has signed with Lugano of the Swiss Elite League.

Tarnstrom was acquired by Edmonton in a january trade with Pittsburgh that saw the Penguins get Cory Cross and Jani Rita. He was a disappointment down the stretch, scoring four points in 22 games.

According to the Journal, the Oilers had not spoken to Tarnstrom's agent in over a month, and other NHL clubs were not offering the money he wanted.

The Oilers are not worried about an apparent lack of depth on the blue-line.

"But that's why we got (Ladislav) Smid and (Jan) Hejda," Oilers assistant general manager Scott Howson told the Journal. "And that's why we signed (Peter) Sykora, because he can help our power play on the point."

Howson also confirmed for the Journal that the Oilers have recently inquired about  free-agent defenceman Brian Leetch, who remains a friend of former teammate and current Oilers GM Kevin Lowe.

"We did talk to his agent, Jay Grossman, in early July and we've done so in the last few days, too, to see if there's any interest there," Howson told the Journal, while noting that a deal with Leetch is not on the horizon.


----------



## Knightfall

*Canucks sign free agent D Fitzpatrick*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_8/18/2006 2:22:34 PM_

*The Vancouver Canucks addressed a lack of depth on defence by signing free agent Rory Fitzpatrick on Friday.*

Fitzpatrick, 31, played 56 games with the Buffalo Sabres last season recording nine points (4-5-9) and 50 penalty minutes. During Buffalo's playoff run to the Eastern Conference Final this past spring, Fitzpatrick recorded four assists and 16 penalty minutes in 11 games.

In 210 career NHL games with four different teams (Montreal, St. Louis, Nashville, Buffalo), Fitzpatrick has 27 points (9-18-27) and 144 penalty minutes. He has played in 17 NHL Playoff games, recording six points (1-5-6) and 16 penalty minutes.

The 6'2”, 210 lbs, native of Rochester, New York was drafted by the Montreal Canadiens in the second round, 47th overall, in the 1993 NHL Entry Draft.


----------



## Knightfall

*Hurricanes' Stillman out 3-4 months*
*Sports Ticker*
_8/18/2006 2:29:48 PM_

*RALEIGH, North Carolina (Ticker) - The Carolina Hurricanes will begin defense of their Stanley Cup title without their second-leading scorer.*

Left wing Cory Stillman underwent surgery on his right shoulder Friday morning and is expected to be sidelined three to four months.

The Hurricanes are hoping Stillman can return by late November.

When the Hurricanes beat the Edmonton Oilers in Game Seven of the Stanley Cup Finals last June, Stillman became the sixth player in NHL history to win the Stanley Cup in consecutive seasons with two different teams.  He was with the Tampa Bay Lightning when they won their first championship in 2003-04.

Signed by the Hurricanes last August, Stillman, 32, tied for second on the team in scoring with 76 points (21 goals, 55 assists) despite missing 10 games due to injuries.  Justin Williams also had 76 points and Eric Staal led the Hurricanes
with 100 points.

Stillman was a force in the playoffs, ranking second in the league with 26 points, including nine goals, as Carolina won the first championship in its history.

The Hurricanes will raise their championship banner on October 4 in the season opener against Buffalo.


----------



## Knightfall

*Blues bring Rivers back on board*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_8/18/2006 2:42:55 PM_

*The St. Louis Blues signed free agent defenceman Jamie Rivers on Friday.*

"We signed a veteran NHL defenseman who will add depth to our defensive corps," said president John Davidson.  "Jamie is a quality defenseman who is familiar with our organization and we are excited to have him back in St. Louis."

Rivers, 31, can also play forward, but is expected to see most of his time on the blue-line.

He is entering his second stint with the Blues after playing in 153 games for St. Louis from 1995-1999. He split last season with the Detroit Red Wings and the Phoenix Coyotes, recording six assists.

Rivers has appeared in 423 career NHL games, with St. Louis, New York Islanders, Ottawa, Boston, Florida, Detroit and Phoenix, registering 62 points (16 goals, 46 assists).

The 6-0, 190-pound defenseman was originally St. Louis' third round selection, 63rd overall, in the 1993 NHL Entry Draft.


----------



## Knightfall

*Pens sign Penner*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_8/18/2006 2:54:46 PM_

*The Pittsburgh Penguins signed free agent goaltender Andrew Penner. He played in 40 games for the Syracuse Crunch of the American Hockey League last season, posting a 20-12-1 record with a 3.25 goals-against average and one shutout.*

Penner, a Scarborough ON native, split his minor hockey career between North Bay and Guelph before signing as a free agent in 2001 with the Columbus Blue Jackets.


----------



## Knightfall

*Report: Zherdev could stay in Russia*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_8/19/2006 10:29:27 AM_

*According to a report in the Columbus Dispatch, negotiations between the Blue Jackets and restricted free agent winger Nikolai Zherdev are reaching a head.*

"If we don't have a deal by next week, he's playing in Russia," Zherdev's agent, Rolland Hedges, told the paper Friday.

"Our deadline is Oct. 5," Hedges continued, "but we've been told (by the Blue Jackets) that we need to get a deal done within the next week. To me, that's a deadline. In fairness to the team, they want to know where things stand so they can prepare. I can understand that."

Blue Jackets assistant GM Jim Clark insisted that there wasn't a hard deadline for a Zherdev deal, but indicated that it would have to get done soon in orer for immigration paperwork to be renewed on time.

The paper reports that Zherdev is seeking either a lucrative one-year deal or a longer, three or four-year deal, with the Blue Jackets apparently offering a one-year, $1-million deal or a two-year, $3-million contract.

The 21 year-old winger started to come into his own last season, scoring 27 goals and 54 points in 73 games.

The Dispatch reports that Zherdev is already under contract with a Russian team, Khimik Voskresenk, so if a deal does not get reached with the Blue Jackets, it is possible that he'll remain in Russia, though at this point of the summer, the option of staying in Russia could merely be seen as leverage in contract negotiations.


----------



## Knightfall

*More on Zherdev*

*Zherdev still staring down Blue Jackets*
*Canadian Press*
_8/21/2006 5:29:00 PM_

*Evgeni Malkin isn't the only big NHL story with a Russian twist these days.*

While Malkin has escaped Russia in his bid to hopefully join the Pittsburgh Penguins, talented winger Nikolai Zherdev is threatening instead to play in his mother country this season unless the Columbus Blue Jackets step in contract talks with the 21-year-old restricted free agent.

"The Russian threat doesn't faze me in the least," Jackets GM Doug MacLean said Monday from his Columbus office.

Zherdev has signed a deal with Russian club Khimik Voskresenk and has played with the club for the last few weeks.

"They're in full-fledged pre-season now," his agent Rolland Hedges said from Ottawa.

"Everybody thinks that we're using the Russian contract as a bluff or leverage, but we're not," added Hedges. "The player is quite adamant that he's prepared to play there, and he's been doing it for some eight weeks."

The Russian deal includes an out clause if Zherdev can agree to terms with Columbus before Oct. 5, the day before the Jackets' regular-season opener. But the Jackets want this revolved much before then.

"Our deadline is what needs to be done immigration-wise in time for Day 1 of our training camp (Sept. 14) because he's not going to be a distraction to our team," said MacLean. "So my deadline is looming fairly soon."

Zherdev was second in goals (27) and points (54) with the Jackets last season, his second in the NHL. Now he wants a raise on the $942,400 US salary he earned last season. The Jackets, it's believed, have offered two deals: more than $1.1 million for a one-year contract and in excess of $3.5 million over two years. It's still not close to what the Zherdev camp wants.

"If we keep talking the way we're talking, there is no breakthrough here," said Hedges, who originally wanted a long-term deal but will settle for a one-year deal that pays enough. "My player is prepared to sit it out for a year. He can make a lot more money in Russia. The problem is that he'd rather play in the NHL. So it's frustrating for him right now."

What baffles MacLean is that Zherdev, with the help of the Jackets, fought hard to get out of Russia two years ago, battling litigation from his old club CSKA Moscow to bolt to the Jackets.

"I guess I'm a little taken aback that it cost us in excess of $600,000 to get him out of Russia," said MacLean. "Now he's saying he wants to go back? That catches me a little off-guard...

"What we went through to get him out of there and now there's a threat to stay there? Good grief. It's unbelievable."

Zherdev is among a number of high-profile restricted free agents that remain without new deals, joining the likes of Joffrey Lupul in Edmonton, Ilja Bryzgalov in Anaheim, Kari Lehtonen in Atlanta, Patrice Bergeron in Boston, Ryan Miller in Buffalo, Tuomo Ruutu in Chicago, Marek Svatos in Colorado, Dan Hamhuis in Nashville, Brian Gionta in New Jersey, Rick DiPietro on Long Island and Simon Gagne in Philadelphia.

"What we have is no different that what other teams are going through, like Lupul, Ruutu," said MacLean. "I'm negotiating off NHL comparables, I'm not negotiating off a Russian threat.

"I've got a one-year deal on the table and I've got a two-year deal on the table," added MacLean. "That's where we are. We'll probably talk in the next couple of days."

Said Hedges: "We're as frustrated as Doug is. He has a line to walk and so do we."


----------



## Knightfall

*Kings to retire Robitaille's No. 20 jersey*
*Canadian Press*
_8/21/2006 5:41:09 PM_

*LOS ANGELES (CP) - The Los Angeles Kings will retire Luc Robitaille's No. 20 jersey before a Jan. 20 game against the Phoenix Coyotes.*

Robitaille will join Rogie Vachon, Marcel Dionne, Dave Taylor and Wayne Gretzky as the only Kings players to have their jersey retired.

"Having your sweater retired by your team is an incredible honour," Robitaille said Monday in a statement. "When I first came to L.A. more than 20 years ago, I never would have imagined this happening. To have my name up on the wall at Staples Center alongside true greats like Marcel Dionne, Rogie Vachon, Wayne Gretzky and Dave Taylor, and to see the wonderful basketball names like Jerry West, Magic Johnson and Kareem Abdul-Jabbar up there as well, is truly overwhelming."

Robitaille, 40, is the highest scoring left-winger in NHL history as well as the all-time Kings leader in goals scored (557). The 19-year NHL veteran has 1,394 career points (668-726) in 1,431 regular-season games with Los Angeles, Detroit, Pittsburgh and the New York Rangers. He had 24 points (15-9) in 65 games with the Kings last season, his 14th with the club.

"Luc's passion for Los Angeles, the Kings and their fans was matched only by his determination to excel at our game," NHL commissioner Gary Bettman said in a statement. "The retirement of his jersey will forever remind Kings players and fans of the lofty levels at which he conducted himself."

Robitaille also ranks second all-time in Kings history in games played (1,077), second in points (1,154) and fourth in assists (597). Last Jan. 19 he set the Kings all-time record for goals, passing Dionne.

"Luc's commitment to the game of hockey and to his community here, especially the kids, is total and unique, and the relationship he has with hockey fans in L.A. is unlike any other athlete/fan relationship I have ever seen," stated Kings governor Tim Leiweke. 'On the ice, Luc honoured the game every day and he honoured the jersey every minute. In Los Angeles, I do not think any other athlete has made the impact Luc has. He is a class act, a true legend and with the official retirement of his jersey, he will truly be a part of the L.A. Kings family forever."


----------



## Knightfall

*As the World Turns... Around Evgeni Malkin!*

*Malkin skates again at Kings facility*
*Associated Press*
_8/21/2006 6:21:21 PM_

*EL SEGUNDO, Calif. (AP) - Evgeni Malkin skated again with several NHL players Monday at the Los Angeles Kings' practice rink, and his agent said he was optimistic the 20-year-old hockey star will soon become a member of the Pittsburgh Penguins.*

"This is why we're here," Pat Brisson said. "We're going to do everything in our power to help him reach his goal - to be playing with the Penguins on opening night."

Malkin, considered one of the best players in the world not playing in the NHL, left his Russian Super League team earlier this month during its training camp in Helsinki, Finland, because of his desire to join the Penguins.

"He wants to follow his dream, he wants to play in the NHL," Brisson said, adding Malkin is in good hockey shape and was skating Monday for the third time since arriving in the Los Angeles area last Wednesday.

Brisson said he hasn't discussed a contract with the Penguins yet.

"Once we decide it's the right time to move forward, it shouldn't be a problem," the agent said. "He could be here another 10 days."

Malkin did not speak with reporters Monday.

"Due to the legality and the situation we're in, it's a little sensitive," Brisson said.

Brisson works for Creative Artists Agency, which represents about 60 NHL players. He is working with lawyers to determine when Malkin can join the Penguins, who made him the second overall selection in the 2004 NHL draft.

Within hours of Malkin leaving his team, his agents faxed a letter of resignation to the Metallurg team. Under Russian law, Malkin can quit his job by giving two weeks' notice, even if he is under contract.

Once the two-week period is up, it is believed Malkin can sign an entry-level, three-year contract.

Penguins general manager Ray Shero issued a statement last Thursday saying the team looks forward to meeting with Malkin and his representatives "to discuss what can be a very bright future with the Pittsburgh Penguins."

The NHL has not publicly stated any support for Malkin, but deputy commissioner Bill Daly has said the league believes any player should have the right to choose where he wants to play as long as he is legally free to do so.

Brisson said Malkin went to the beach Sunday, and will work out Tuesday and Thursday with T.R. Goodman, a personal trainer who trains most of the NHL players represented by CAA.

"He's here to work, acclimate himself," Brisson said.


----------



## Knightfall

*Hurricanes could target Allison*
*TheFourthPeriod.com*
_August 20, 2006_

*Veteran unrestricted free agent center Jason Allison continues to search for a new home, reports the Boston Globe.*

Allison, who notched nearly a point per game (66 games in 60 points) with the Toronto Maple Leafs last season, could find a spot in Carolina.

The Hurricanes announced Friday that Cory Stillman would be sidelined up to four months by shoulder surgery and Allison could step in as a replacement.

The 31-year-old will finder takers if he is willing to play for around $1 million next season.


----------



## Knightfall

*Preds sign d-man Henry; add pro scout*
*Nashvillepredators.com*
_August 21, 2006_

*Nashville, Tenn. – Nashville Predators Executive Vice President/General Manager David Poile announced Monday that the club has signed free-agent defensemen Alex Henry to a one-year contract. The deal will pay Henry $450,000 at the NHL level and $95,000 at the American Hockey League level.*

Henry, 26 (10/18/79), played the past two NHL seasons with Minnesota, appearing in 63 games for the Wild in 2005-06, notching a career-high five assists. The Elliot Lake, Ontario native registered career-highs in games played (71), goals (2), points (6) and penalty minutes (106) in 2003-04 with the Wild. Henry has 11 points (2g-9a) and 259 penalty minutes in 175 career NHL games with Minnesota, Edmonton and Washington.

The 6-5, 220-pound blueliner was originally Edmonton’s second selection, 67th overall (third round), in the 1998 NHL Entry Draft.

The Predators also announced today that the club has hired *Shawn Dineen* as a pro scout. Dineen, 48, has scouted in the NHL for 10 years with the Los Angeles, Colorado Avalanche and Vancouver Canucks. He spent the 2005-06 season as a pro scout with the Kings.


----------



## Knightfall

*Boguniecki signs with Blue Jackets*
*Sports Ticker*
_8/22/2006 2:58:26 PM_

*COLUMBUS, Ohio (Ticker) - The Columbus Blue Jackets on Tuesday signed center Eric Boguniecki to a two-way contract.*

Terms were not disclosed.

Boguniecki, 31, spent last season with the St. Louis Blues and Pittsburgh Penguins, collecting a total of six goals and 10 assists in 47 games.

An eighth-round pick of St. Louis in 1993, Boguniecki has registered 34 goals and 42 assists in 167 NHL games with the Florida Panthers, Blues and Penguins.  He set career highs of 22 tallies, 27 assists and 49 points in 80 contests with St. Louis
in 2002-03.


----------



## Knightfall

*Koivu skating, optimistic he'll be ready*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_8/22/2006 3:08:08 PM_

*Saku Koivu is optimistic he'll be ready to play in time for the start of the NHL season.*

The Montreal Canadiens captain has been skating regularly now for the last three weeks after recovering from surgery to repair a torn retina in his left eye.

While things have been going well on the ice, Koivu acknowledges there is always the possibility of suffering further injury to his eye.

"When I look in a straight line, everything is fine," he tells La Presse. "But when I look side-to-side... it's a bit of a problem."

Koivu was struck in the eye by an errant high stick from Justin Williams during Game 3 of the Habs first round playoff series against Carolina.


----------



## Knightfall

*Snow begins to settle into new job*
*Canadian Press*
_8/22/2006 3:36:23 PM_

*(CP) - Garth Snow now has five weeks under his belt at the helm of the New York Islanders and the NHL's newest GM has barely had time to catch his breath.*

"I drink a lot more coffee and work out a heck of a lot less," he joked in an interview from his Long Island office.

His surprising hiring by Islanders owner Charles Wang on July 18 after the abrupt firing of Neil Smith - less then six weeks after his term began - was met by some in the hockey world with criticism and laughter. One New York paper referred to the fact the Zamboni driver wasn't available for the job so the Isles chose the backup goalie.

Lucky for Snow, he didn't have time to notice.

"I honestly was so busy the first week that I didn't have a chance to read the papers," said the 37-year-old native of Wrentham, Mass.

Snow was thrown into the fire, with two salary arbitration hearings in his first week on the job as well as having to hire a scouting staff, a strength and conditioning coach, a head equipment manager, a video coach and a goalie coach.

"There was a lot on my plate right off the bat," said Snow. "That kind of broke me in."

He knows people are the league are questioning his hire given his lack of experience.

"Lack of experience? Yes, definitely," Snow said. "But I think the blow is softened when I have a guy like (head coach) Ted Nolan, (player development director) Bryan Trottier and (pro scouting director) Ken Morrow to help me with the transition."

He no longer has senior advisor Pat LaFontaine, the respected Hall of Famer who resigned the same day Smith was fired. Even so, Snow exudes confidence when addressing the challenge ahead. He feels his personal knowledge from having either faced or played with players around the league is a huge bonus which should help his lack of experience on the job.

"I probably know the league better than any other manager around, with regards to having the network - playing with players since 1993, in regards to knowing our own team and system. A person from the outside would not have that knowledge of our team. So I think there were more pluses in my corner than minuses."

Snow also comes armed with a bachelor's degree in business and master's degree in administration he got while tending goal as a walk-on for the University of Maine in the early 1990s. And because he wasn't on a scholarship, he actually showed up for classes and worked hard at it unlike many athletes.

"I didn't have a choice," Snow said.

Regardless of what he says, Snow knows the only way to prove the critics wrong will be for his team to succeed.

"And that would be the same as anyone else," he said. "Whether it was their first year as a GM or their 20th year, the bottom line is that you have to have some success. You have to win hockey games."

Still, his every move will be scrutinized by everyone associated with the game.

"I can't be under any more pressure than I was as a goalie in the Stanley Cup final, or a goalie in the Olympics, or in the (NCAA) national championship game," said Snow. "For me this is almost like a relief."

Snow's only noteworthy signing so far has been veteran defenceman Sean Hill. But a more important  negotiation is already underway - getting star goaltender Rick DiPietro, a restricted free agent, under contract before camp opens Sept. 14.

The former goalie tandem is now at opposite ends of a big contract negotiation, but that hasn't changed their relationship.

"I'll be honest, Ricky and I still go to dinner, we play golf together," said Snow. "Just because I'm the general manager doesn't mean it ruins the friendship. I've spent a lot of blood, sweat and tears with a lot of guys in that dressing room. I'd like to think that this is more than just a business. Those guys are my good friends and they always will be."


----------



## Knightfall

*Gretzky excited about Coyotes' changes*
*Canadian Press*
_8/22/2006 3:57:13 PM_

*(CP) - Wayne Gretzky gets set for Year 2 of his NHL coaching career with a Phoenix Coyotes club featuring several prominent new faces - and with them, higher expectations.*

"We're really excited about it," Gretzky said in a phone interview. "We feel we're a better team than last year and added some toughness and speed to our team."

A young Coyotes team went 38-39-5 and placed 12th in the tough Western Conference last season. The off-season additions of star defenceman Ed Jovanovski as well as veteran forwards Owen Nolan and Jeremy Roenick, top-four defenceman Nick Boynton and tough guy Georges Laraque have the Coyotes thinking bigger.

"Were we happy with being a .500 team last year? We probably surprised a lot of people," said Gretzky. "That's the good news. The bad news is that you can't stand still. It's a tough conference. Our sights are on making the playoffs. With the addition of players this off-season we're really gearing to make the playoffs and anything short of that would be a disappointing season at this point in time."

Jovanovski and Boynton join a blue-line that already includes promising youngsters Keith Ballard and Zbynek Michalek, as well as Derek Morris and Dennis Seidenberg. The Coyotes now boast one of the deeper defence corps in the league.

The big prize was the 30-year-old Jovanovski, the former Vancouver Canucks star who accepted a $32.5-million US, five-year deal from Coyotes GM Mike Barnett on the very first day of free agency.

"July 1, Mike and (senior advisor) Cliff (Fletcher) flew to Toronto and were at (agent) Pat Morris' door at 12:01 in the afternoon to show how much we really wanted Eddie on our team," said Gretzky. "We're fortunate to have been able to land a guy of that calibre. We really had him targeted from Day 1 as far as what he would bring to the table: physical play and a tremendous amount of energy. He was a big priority for us."

With Jovanovski, Boynton, Laraque and Nolan, Gretzky also feels the Coyotes got a much-needed boost in toughness.

"We needed to be physically stronger," said Gretzky. "Part of our problem last year, we were .500 at home, and some nights I think we just couldn't match up against a lot of the bigger teams, especially in our division and the Western Conference."

The 34-year-old Nolan is somewhat of a gamble, having not played a game in two years while recovering from knee problems. But the Coyotes feel there's quality hockey left in the former perennial star power forward, who was represented by Barnett when he was still an agent.

"We were lucky that was a little bit of history between Owen and Mike," said Gretzky. "Mike knows Owen as good as anybody in hockey. We started to talking to Owen in early July but he wanted to make sure he was physically able to come back before signing with anyone. He went through a rigorous training program the whole summer time. He came into Phoenix and checked out really nicely.

"We really think he has the ability to score a lot of goals for us."

Gretzky said he'll probably put Nolan alongside centre Steven Reinprecht, who had 23 points (12-11) in 28 games after joining the Coyotes in a trade from Calgary last season.

"I think he's an underrated player," Gretzky said of Reinprecht. "Those two would be a nice combination for us."

The Coyotes also re-signed veteran goalie Curtis Joseph instead of losing him to free agency, confident he can duplicate what was a solid campaign last year.

"We felt that Cujo had an outstanding season for us last year, he was really good, tremendous from start to finish," Gretzky said of the 39-year-old goalie, ninth in the NHL last year with 32 wins. "If anything, we maybe overworked him a little bit. There was a stretch there when he may have been a little physically and mentally tired."

To that end, the Coyotes signed backup goalie Mike Morrison this summer and hope that either he or youngster David LeNeveu can jump up and take some pressure off Joseph.

"We're hoping one of them will be able to play in 30-35 games and win some big games for us," said Gretzky. "Last year we won 38 games and Curtis won 32 of them. So a lot of our success will sort of depend on one of those young guys grabbing the bull by the horns and showing us they can handle that. If that happens we'll be in pretty good shape."


----------



## Knightfall

*Bruins' ink Bergeron to multi-year deal*
*Canadian Press*
_8/22/2006 6:58:45 PM_

*BOSTON (CP) - The Boston Bruins locked up star centre Patrice Bergeron to a $23.75-million US, five-year contract Tuesday, ensuring the restricted free agent will be in camp next month.*

Bergeron will earn $4.75 million a season, third-highest on the club behind defenceman Zdeno Chara ($7.5 million) and centre Marc Savard ($5 million).

"Patrice is an outstanding young player with a tremendous future," new Bruins GM Peter Chiarelli said in a statement. "He is an offensive threat every time he is on the ice, has great defensive instincts and he plays a physical game without taking a lot of penalties. With all that he has already accomplished, he will continue to grow as a player and we are very pleased that he will do so in a Bruins uniform."

The 21-year-old led the Bruins with 31 goals and 73 points last season. Bergeron already enters his fourth NHL season after Bruins made him their second pick, 45th overall, in the 2003 draft.

Bergeron, only 18 at the time, won a gold medal at the 2004 IIHF men's world championship in Prague with Canada and a year later during the NHL lockout helped the national junior team to gold while being named tournament MVP.


----------



## Knightfall

*Penguins are now Crosby's team*
*Associated Press*
_8/22/2006 8:19:14 PM_

*PITTSBURGH (AP) - Now that Hall of Famer Mario Lemieux has retired again, the Pittsburgh Penguins are moving on behind another big star.*

General manager Ray Shero and coach Michel Therrien must decide whether 19-year-old Sidney Crosby - the team's best player and the face of the franchise - should wear the "C" as the team captain at the Oct. 5 opener against Philadelphia.

Other possible choices include forwards Mark Recchi and John LeClair. But they are not the big scorers they once were, and both have spent most of their careers with other teams.

Crosby, making an unannounced appearance Tuesday at the Penguins youth camp, said he wouldn't turn down the "C" but won't campaign for it.

"If one day whoever makes that decision decides they'd like me to have it, it would be a huge honour," said Crosby, designated by Therrien as an alternate captain immediately after the coach was hired in December. "But, at the same time, it's something you have to earn. That's not something you take lightly. For me it's my second year, so it's not something you're thinking about. I'm working on improving myself as a player and a person, and that's all I really worry about."

Crosby acknowledged he and Recchi had issues before the 17-season veteran was traded to Stanley Cup champion Carolina. Apparently, Recchi felt Crosby was too vocal and demonstrative about calls that didn't go his way, especially for a rookie. The two since have talked, and Crosby said he welcomes Recchi's return.

Crosby also has closely followed Penguins draft pick Evgeni Malkin's clandestine departure from his Russian team in Finland and his recent journey to the United States, where he hopes to join the Penguins for camp next month.

"It's a pretty amazing story," Crosby said. "What he went through is pretty unbelievable. He showed a lot of guts to go through that and come over here. I think everyone is just looking forward to having him here and making him feel as comfortable as possible."

Malkin, 20, and Crosby, 19, are expected to give the Penguins a dynamic and very young combination at centre. The two are a combined 39 years old, or nearly Recchi's age; Recchi turns 39 on Feb. 1.

"If we're both at our best and both lines are at their best, we're going to be tough," said Crosby, who has played against Malkin in the world and world junior championships.

Crosby, who spent the day instructing some players who weren't much younger than him, was pleased with his rookie season but knows he can improve. He became the youngest player in NHL history to have a 100-point season and only the second 18-year-old to do so, though it didn't prevent a fourth consecutive Penguins last-place division finish.

"You never want to gauge a season on your plus-minus and stuff like that but, being a responsible player out there, you want to be out there for more goals than against," said Crosby, a minus-1 for the season. ``It's something I want to work on. I'm not a 10-year veteran, but I want to make sure I'm the leader out there and do my best to lead by example."

Captain or not.


----------



## Knightfall

*From Sportsnet.ca!*

*Hockey Hearsay*
_August 22, 2006_

*No deal, no camp for Gionta*
Unsigned Devils forward Brian Gionta is pondering not reporting for camp if he doesn't have a new deal signed.

“It’s something we haven’t worked out yet, but you put yourself at a lot of risk,” *Gionta told The New York Post.* “It’s something we have to talk about.”

Gionta was a restricted free agent who declined his right to salary arbitration in hopes of brokering a multi-year deal with New Jersey. Paid only $627,000 last season, Gionta was the greatest bargain in the NHL. He potted 48 goals and had 89 points to lead his team in scoring.

Gionta is believed seeking a deal worth some $3.5 million per season, but Lamoriello is already at the $44 million salary cap without Gionta.

*Baby blue for Gilmour, Vaive?*
Two of Toronto's most popular captains could be battling against one another for the vacant assistant coaching job with the Toronto Marlies.

*According to the Toronto Star,* Rick Vaive and Doug Gilmour are rumoured as candidates for the position, along with another former ex-Leaf Bob McGill.

"I've talked to Greg and he's very aware that I'm very interested," Vaive, 47, told the Star. "I'd like to get the opportunity to sit down with him and (Leafs general manager) John Ferguson to discuss what the job is all about.

"There's no doubt I'd like to get back into coaching."

Gilmour was believed to be in the running for the head coach position with the Marlies which was eventually filled by Greg Gilbert.


----------



## Knightfall

*Report: Lidstrom to wear 'C' for Wings*
*TSN.ca Staff with CP Files*
_8/23/2006 12:04:39 PM_

*Nicklas Lidstrom will replace Steve Yzerman as captain of the Detroit Red Wings, reports the Detroit Free Press.*

A source within the organization told the newspaper the team has made the decision but is holding off on a formal announcement until closer to the start of the season.

Detroit head coach Mike Babcock told the Canadian Press the report is premature.

"I'm not saying Nick Lidstrom won't be the captain but what I am telling you is that we haven't spent one second on it yet," said Babcock. "Anything written about it at this point is pure speculation."

"When I get back I'll meet with (GM) Kenny (Holland), Steve Yzerman and also with our veteran core, Chris Chelios, Pavel Datsyuk, Henrik Zetterberg and Kris Draper, have a chat, and do what's best for our hockey club," explained Babcock.

The 36-year-old Lidstrom is coming off winning his fourth Norris Trophy in the last five seasons as the NHL's top blueliner. Only Bobby Orr (eight), Doug Harvey (seven) and Ray Bourque (five) have more Norris wins.

Lidstrom scored 16 goals, added 64 assists and had a plus-21 rating this past season. He has spent his entire career in Detroit playing 1,096 regular season games  and collecting 189 goals and 617 assists over his 14 seasons.

Yzerman announced his retirement in July after spending all 22 seasons with Detroit. He first donned the 'C' in 1986, becoming the youngest captain in club history at age 21.


----------



## Knightfall

*Habs not among suitors for Dumont*
*Canadian Press*
_8/23/2006 2:59:20 PM_

*Free-agent winger J.P. Dumont has narrowed his list of suitors down to three or four teams and it doesn't include the Montreal Canadiens.*

Some fans and media in Montreal have been pressing the Canadiens to make a move on Dumont, a 28-year-old Montreal native, but that hasn't happened.

"We've never had an offer from Montreal," his agent Yves Archambault said Wednesday. "I've spoken to several teams. At this point we're really looking at 3-4 teams."

The Detroit Red Wings are believed to be among the teams interested in Dumont, who became an unrestricted free agent earlier this month when the Buffalo Sabres exercised their walk-away rights after he was awarded a $2.9-million US, one-year deal in arbitration.

"It's wait and see right now," said Archambault. "There's still 20 days before training camps open. We're studying all our options. J.P. has a young family and wants to go somewhere that will be comfortable."

Dumont, who made $1.596 million last season, has 121 goals and 135 assists in 434 career games with Chicago and Buffalo. He had 20 goals and 20 assists in 54 games last season.

Dumont is among the bigger names left on a meagre unrestricted free-agent list along with fellow forwards Anson Carter, Jason Allison, Viktor Kozlov, Yanic Perreault and Oleg Kvasha and defencemen Brian Leetch and Alexander Khavanov.

The 32-year-old Carter had a career-high 33 goals last season while playing on a line with the Sedin twins in Vancouver but has yet to find a new home. Pittsburgh, Phoenix and Detroit have been linked to him but it's not clear whether they're ready to pay him the $2.5 million a year he's believed to be looking for.

"Anson deserves the right deal in the best possible environment based on last year's performance alone," Carter's agent Pat Brisson said Wednesday. "We are currently looking at these options."

Leetch's agent Jay Grossman, meanwhile, said his veteran client will patiently weigh his options while he considers possibly joining a contender.

*Notes:* Simon Gagne's agent Bob Sauve told CP he had talks with the Philadelphia Flyers on Tuesday but nothing new to report. The 26-year-old restricted free agent remains without a contract as he attempts to get a big raise following a career-high, 47-goal season ... Leetch attended the Yankees-Red Sox series in Boston last weekend courtesy of his good friend, star New York shortstop Derek Jeter.


----------



## paulsometimes

Holy cow!!! I just went this thread.  If only I'd known earlier I could get all my NHL news on ENworld.  Thanks for putting all this up.


----------



## Knightfall

paulsometimes said:
			
		

> Holy cow!!! I just went this thread.  If only I'd known earlier I could get all my NHL news on ENworld.  Thanks for putting all this up.




You're welcome, and here's the latest on the whole NHL vs. Russia debacle...

*NHL and Russia angry over player battles*
*Canadian Press*
_8/23/2006 5:02:05 PM_

*(CP) - While Evgeni Malkin's flight to the NHL has incensed Russian hockey officials, some NHL executives are growing hot under the collar at watching their players abandon North America for greener pastures in Russia.*

Already the Tampa Bay Lightning and New York Islanders have lost three players to Russia this summer. Mark Gandler, the agent who represents those players, says Russia is an attractive option for "young, vibrant talent which is not properly treated (by NHL teams)."

Winger Eugeni Artukhin rejected Tampa's last offer and has signed on for more money in his native Russia. The same goes for Russian defenceman Denis Grebeshkov and Finnish winger Sean Bergenheim of the Islanders.

All three will earn more money this season playing for Lokomotiv Yaroslavl.

"In Russia the taxes are 13 per cent, so it's relatively speaking tax-free," explained Gandler, whose firm International Sports Advisors has some 25 NHL players, half of them Russian. "They also usually have bonuses on top of everything, a free apartment, a free car, basically perks."

All three are restricted free agents in the NHL, which means the Lightning and Islanders have no legal recourse compared to Metallurg Magnitogorsk, the Russian club threatening to sue the NHL because it says Malkin is under contract with them.

The Vancouver Canucks lost backup goalie Mika Noronen to Russian league club Ak Bars Kazan earlier this month while star winger Nikolai Zherdev has also threatened to stay on in Russia this season if the Columbus Blue Jackets don't pony up.

Zherdev is the only first-line player among them. The others find themselves squeezed in the NHL's salary cap system where most of the money goes to the marquee names.

That Artukhin, Grebeshkov and Bergenheim are Gandler's clients is just a coincidence, the agent said from his New Jersey office. He vehemently denies the rumour that he was getting a cut from Russian league clubs to deliver them NHL players.

"What I have a problem with is people thinking that I would take a bona fide NHL player and place him in Russia and basically hurt him and his career for personal gain," said Gandler. "I don't deserve that after 16 years in the business."

Either way, Lightning GM Jay Feaster didn't hide his frustration in losing Artukhin.

"This is just ridiculous," said Feaster. "This is a player who finally shows that maybe he can play in the league and he was one year of NHL time under his belt and then decides he's going to go play in Russia."

Feaster offered the 23-year-old Artukhin, who had four goals and 13 assists in 72 games last season, a $600,000 US one-year and one-way deal, an upgrade on his qualifying offer which only called for a two-way deal that paid $495,000 in the NHL and $95,000 in the AHL. But Artukhin and Gandler told Feaster they wouldn't accept anything under $750,000.

"We have Ryan Craig sitting there in our locker-room, he signed a $495,000 (two-way contract) and he scored 15 goals for us last year," said Feaster. "So it's a little tough to accept that for some inexplicable reason that Artukin ought to be making $750,000."

Gandler confirmed Feaster's version of the contract talks.

"They've negotiated in good faith and I have no problems with Jay whatsoever," said Gandler. "We have a difference of opinion on the value of the player.

"He didn't expect to play much again, which was also a factor."

Feaster intimated that in fact Artukhin was told he would have a bigger role this season.

"I had (head coach) John Tortorella talk to him about his projected role to help him understand that we're looking out for his development," said Feaster. "And he just goes and screws off to Russia."

Gandler felt the Islanders disrespected Bergenheim in contract talks.

"Just the way he was treated by the team and spoken to . . . and I have to include myself in that. Sean said to me he will never play for $500,000 in the NHL - no matter what. And that's his final decision," said Gandler. "He's making pretty good money in Russia, he's on the top line, he's treated well, and he's continuing his development."

Bergenheim, 22, had four goals and five assists in 28 games with the Islanders last season, his second in the NHL.

"We like Sean Bergenheim," said new Isles GM Garth Snow. "We offered him a one-way contract and the opportunity of a regular spot in the National Hockey League. He has played 46 NHL games over two seasons, so we feel our offer was more than fair. If Sean's decision is to play in Russia for what he feels is a better deal, that's his call. He's still a part of our future."

As for Grebeshkov, the 22-year-old wasn't offered a one-way deal.

"Denis did not want to sign a two-way deal," said Gandler. "So the Islanders have lost a first-round pick (18th overall by the Kings in 2002) because for whatever reason they decided they didn't want to pay him one-way money."

Said Snow: "Denis is a good prospect who took what he thought was a better opportunity to play at home for a year. We wish him well and hope to see him back here soon."

What does this all mean in the big picture?

"I think it's something where we're going to have to be careful about drafting players out of there," said Feaster.

Gandler says that's already happening.

"Check out this year's draft, you see any Russians in the first round? They're already scared to draft them because there's no agreement and they're not sure whether they can sign them or not."

Technically, two Russians were taken in the first round: goalie Semen Varlamov by Washington, 23rd overall, and defenceman Ivan Vishnevskiy, 27th overall by Dallas. Still, no Russians were taken in the top 20. In the 2005 entry draft? Not a single Russian in the first round. The first wasn't taken until the 70th selection.

"It is a concern globally," Feaster said when asked about Russian players staying home to play. "As I try to analyse all those situations and certainly our own, the one thing I believe is that there aren't many North American players who are going to consider that to be an attractive option, going to play in Russia. And yet for the Russian player, it often is."


----------



## paulsometimes

Man I hate politics in my sports.  And I really don't see how this is legal.  Unless someone signs a contract to a team guaranteeing them so many years fo service, they should be allowed to play wherever the hell they want.  And even with a contract, the player should have a clause giving them the option to buy-out the rest of their contract.  However, the way I think it should be and the way it is seem to be two different things entirely.  I'm not getting my hopes up for a Russia-NHL deal anytime soon.


----------



## Agamon

Are contracts in Russia guaranteed?  If so, then the player should be honoring the contract, just as the team must.  If this kind of thing spread to the NHL, there'd be problems.

Hey, check this site out and tell me the Sabres didn't make a huge mistake: http://www.newblueandgold.com/uniforms/

As for Dumont, oh brother.  The Habs don't need yet another forward.  If he wasn't French-Canadian, this wouldn't be news.


----------



## Knightfall

*Rangers re-sign defenceman Pock*
*Sports Ticker*
_8/24/2006 6:23:50 PM_

*NEW YORK (Ticker) - The New York Rangers locked up their final restricted free agent Thursday, agreeing to terms with defenseman Thomas Pock on a new contract.*

Terms were not disclosed.

Earlier this summer, New York re-signed fellow blue-liners Michal Rozsival, Fedor Tyutin and Bryce Lampman as well as forwards Marcel Hossa, Colton Orr and Jed Ortmeyer. Also a restricted free agent, center Dominic Moore was traded to the Nashville Predators in July.

Signed as an undrafted free agent in March 2004, Pock appeared in six games with the Rangers before the end of that 2003-04 campaign, recording two goals and two assists.

Last season, the 24-year-old notched one tally and two points in eight contests with New York while registering 15 goals and a franchise-record 61 points in 67 games with Hartford of the American Hockey League.

A native of Klagenfurt, Austria, Pock has represented his country at the 2002 Winter Olympics and four consecutive World Championships, beginning that year. He spent four seasons at the University of Massachusetts prior to joining the Rangers and was a finalist for the Hobey Baker Award following his senior season in 2003-04.


----------



## Knightfall

*Naslund admits change is good*
*Sportsnet.ca*
_August 24, 2006_

*Vancouver Canucks' captain Markus Naslund may need a nametag when he meets his new teammates for the first time since the team's turbulent offseason began.*

With 14 players from the underachieving squad of last season now residing in new area codes, Naslund is one of the few links to the glories and disappointments of the past five seasons. Naslund arrived back in Vancouver this week, and quickly dismissed the recent rumours of a Flyers trade which would see him play alongside countryman Peter Forsberg in exchange for the unsigned Simon Gagne.

"I like playing here and it's a special place. It's been tough not having the success we expected with a group that had the possibility of having success."

Perhaps the most glaring roster adjustment for Naslund will come in adapting to a a top line minus long-time friend Todd Bertuzzi. Bertuzzi was traded out of Vancouver to address the team's needs in net, which will be closely guarded by Roberto Luongo come October.

"It's definitely going to be neat," Naslund told the Vancouver Province. "I've heard guys talk about playing with superstars in the league and how much it means to the team. The confidence rubs off and I've been impressed with what I've seen in Roberto."

A new coaching strategy under former Manitoba Moose boss Alain Vigneault will also help ease Naslund's doubts about scoring without the aid of Bertuzzi. Vigneault has vowed to employ a high-tempo, puck-possession strategy while first emphasizing better play in the Canucks zone. Vigneault will of course be replacing the often-abrasive Marc Crawford, who was fired after the Canucks failed to make the post-season.

"I'm happy about starting over again and proving myself again and getting some revenge and that hunger back. It's going to be different for everyone and I think it's a fresh start, too."

The proving ground will start with the stat sheet, where Naslund posted a paltry 79 points and a minus-19 ranking last season, down from 104 and plus-6 in 2002-03.

Sportsnet's Dan Murphy will have a full report on the veteran Canucks and their fight to find an identity and succeed among the summer changes. Tune in to Sportsnetnews Thursday night at 6pm/PT for more on the team.


----------



## Knightfall

*From Sportsnet.ca!*

*Hockey Hearsay*
_August 24, 2006_

*Neely talked Chara into Beantown*
Ever wonder what makes a player decide on a new team? Well, try a phone call from one of the game's best power forwards.

“I was happy to help. I was glad they asked me to make that call (to Chara),” Neely said. “I want nothing more than to see the Bruins win hockey games and ultimately a championship. I think the fans deserve that.”

According to the Boston Herald, The Bruins' newest ambassador felt the front office changes were sufficient enough to lend a hand in bringing in the much sought after free-agent defenceman.

“It’s one thing to say, ‘Hey, why don’t you come play for the team?’ But I had to feel comfortable that they were prepared and willing to show the players that they were going to turn things around,” Neely said. “Management, certainly in my view, has done that this offseason.”

The Bruins also made strides towards solidifying their future by signing young forward Patrice Bergeron to a five-year deal worth almost $24 million.

*Tucker to retire as a Leaf?*
Darcy Tucker and his agent have started preliminary talks with Leafs GM John Ferguson on a new contract.

As reported in the Toronto Sun, Tucker would like an extension before his contract expires at the end of the 2006-07 season.

However, Tucker does not want to cause a distraction similar to that of Bryan McCabe's deal and "if it's not done when the season starts, that's it, I'll concentrate on hockey and pick it up again at the end of the year."

At age 31, Tucker is coming off a career-high 28-goals and is the second-longest serving Maple Leafs forward in games played to Mats Sundin.


----------



## Knightfall

*Svatos wants contract before camp*
*TheFourthPeriod.com*
_August 24, 2006_

*Avalanche winger Marek Svatos will reluctantly stay away from training camp unless he has a new contract, reports the Rocky Mountain News.*

"This isn't what we wanted," Svatos told the News. "But I'm optimistic about it and, hopefully, by the time camp starts, I'm going to sign. This is where I want to play."

Svatos, 24, made the league minimum $450,000 last season and tied for the team lead in goals with 32, despite missing the final 20 games of the season to an injury.

Svatos' agent, Rich Evans, said he hasn't resumed contract talks since returning from vacation Monday, but told the paper: "I'm sure we'll be engaged in discussions over the next little while."

While the Avs consider Svatos to be one of the league's bright young stars, the News claims they're reluctant to give him a lucrative, long-term deal because of his history of shoulder problems.

"I spent pretty much all summer here working on my shoulders and everything else," Svatos said. "The trainers are putting lots of time on me. I just got on the ice this week, but it feels pretty good.

"(Injuries) are something I want to put behind me and not think about. It was frustrating last year because everything was going well. Unfortunately, I got hurt again. It's why, this summer, I tried to do everything I can to prevent those injuries."


----------



## Knightfall

*Red Wings re-sign Johan Franzen*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_8/25/2006 1:48:16 PM_

*The Detroit Red wings have re-signed forward Johan Franzen to a three-year contract.  Terms of the deal were not disclosed.*

''Johan had a very good rookie season in the NHL,'' said Red Wings general manager Ken Holland. ''He was a big part of our penalty killing, provided us with a physical presence and played very well in the playoffs. Moving into his second NHL season and beyond, we're hopeful he can gain some confidence and increase his contribution in the scoring department as well.''

The 26-year-old Franzen made his NHL debut in 2005-06 and led Detroit Rookies with 12 goals and 16 points in 80 games.  He is the first Red Wings rookie to play in 80 games since Nicklas Lidstrom in 1991-92.

The native of Vetlanda, Sweden was drafted by the Red Wings in the third round (97th overall) in 2004.


----------



## Agamon

Tucker should retire a Leaf.  No other player in the league exemplifies the Maple Leafs like Darcy Tucker.  I'm embarrassed the Habs drafted the idiot.


----------



## Knightfall

*Zherdev on the block?*
*TheFourthPeriod.com*
_August 25, 2006_

*If the Blue Jackets and restricted free agent winger Nikolai Zherdev cannot break through their current contract stalemate, Columbus could opt to trade him, suggests the Toronto Sun.*

According to the paper, the Jackets could decide to deal the 21-year-old for a young forward and a first-round draft pick.

Zherdev is apparently looking for a one-year pact worth between $1 million and $2 million, or a long-term deal of three or more years.

While reports suggest he could be dealt to an Eastern Conference team, Jackets GM Doug MacLean shot down one rumor that claimed Zherdev could be shipped to the Leafs for center Matt Stajan and a pick.

"I've not had one conversation about trading Nikolai Zherdev," MacLean told the Columbus Dispatch. "That (rumor) is totally, absolutely false. On my father's grave, I would swear that."

According to the Dispatch, the Blue Jackets have made their most tempting offer of a two-year deal worth $3.5 million.


----------



## Knightfall

*Report: Kaigorodov free to join Senators*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_8/26/2006 11:00:17 AM_

*Russian prospect Alexei Kaigorodov will join the Ottawa Senators for training camp.*

According to a report in the Ottawa Sun, the Senators have come to an agreement with Kaigorodov's Russian club Metallurg Magnitogorsk that will allow him to stay in North America if he makes the team.  If he doesn't make the NHL roster he will return to Russia rather than play for the Binghamton Senators of the AHL.

''He will go to Ottawa, but if he can't make the team, he will return,'' said Metallurg general director Gennady Velichkin. ''He was loyal for the organization for all this time and stayed with us when asked, so we decided to meet his wishes.''

In 50 games with Metallurg Magnitogorsk last year, Kaigorodov scored nine goals and dished out 23 assists.  In 11 playoff games he was held to just one assist.


----------



## Knightfall

*From Sportsnet.ca!*

*Hockey Hearsay*

*Hitchcock pleased with Primeau*
_August 26, 2006_
Most hockey pundits have closed the book on Keith Primeau's career, but Flyers' coach Ken Hitchcock is not one of them.

Hitchcock, who watched Primeau skate in Voorhees, Camden County, saw no reason why the captain cannot be back with the team when camp opens in September.

"Primeau has been flying on the ice," *Hitchcock said yesterday*. "I've been watching him. He looks like a man ready to play."

The 34-year-old center has not played since Oct. 28 at Carolina because of post-concussion syndrome. He had been hit with a flagrant elbow to the head three days earlier in Montreal by Alexander Perezhogin. There was hope he would be back for the Flyers' playoff run in 2006, but headaches kept him away.

Primeau aside, Hitchcock also told reporters there is no truth to the rumour that Simon Gange will be traded, Gagne is currently unsigned, and the team hope to follow the Bruins example and get the young centre to agree to a deal similar to what Patrice BErgeron received in Boston.

"I talked to him 10 days ago, and we expect him," Hitchcock said. "There are a number of players like him... who could be unrestricted in a year or so who have not signed. After this year, Simon would be unrestricted. Like Patrice Bergeron, the Bruins wanted to get him signed through unrestricted free agency and they did that."

*Traded stars on ice*
_August 26, 2006_
For a brief moment the Florida Panthers must have thought they'd won the player lottery as both Todd Bertuzzi and Roberto Luongo worked out together on the ice in Florida.

Traded for each other at the 2006 NHL Entry Draft, the duo skated as teammates during scrimmages.

"It's kind of weird being back out here with him because, really, it seems like everything is the same," team captain *Olli Jokinen told the Miami Herald*. Jokinen organized the offseason workouts that brought Luongo and Bertuzzi together.

Luongo -- who now is back in his native Montreal -- admitted it was a bit surreal to take his familiar spot in net, to put on his old yellow and white pads as well as his Florida-themed mask. It also was strange to work alongside old friends and teammates such as Jokinen, Joe Nieuwendyk, Stephen Weiss and Nathan Horton.

Luongo remains bitter towards the Panthers for portraying him as the bad guy in trade, saying he told the team he would sign if a number of concessions were met.

"I really don't know what happened in those final hours," he said. "You never know what can happen in the future and I don't want to burn any bridges. I feel bad because of what happened, but that's part of the business and things happen. . . . I was portrayed as a greedy player. People who know me know that's not how I am. I basically agreed to the deal. And that's hard to take."

*Leafs to invite only the elite*
_August 25, 2006_
The Maple Leafs aren't going to bother with the fringe players this year at training camp, preferring to go with players that have an actual shot at making the team.

When camp opens in September, the Buds will invite 50-odd players; 15-20 fewer players than they usually invite, *reports the Toronto Sun*.

"One of the main benefits is that we'll have players making hard, NHL passes right away," Maurice told the Sun. "Nothing against the kids, but some don't have the physical maturity for some of the work. You don't want to have to slow down."

Defenceman Jay Harrison is glad there will be a more condensed camp, but said that doesn't make it an easier route to earning a full-time position.

"It all means the tempo will be hot about 30 seconds after we pick up our sticks."


----------



## Knightfall

*Wings still eyeing Carter, Dumont*
*TheFourthPeriod.com*
_August 26, 2006_

*The Red Wings are still interested in free agents Anson Carter and J.P. Dumont, but won't sign either unless they drop their demands, reports the Detroit Free Press.*

The Wings have about $2.6 million left to spend, but apparently want to hang on to that to allow for trade-deadline flexibility.

According to the paper, bonuses from last year limit the Wings' salary cap to $43.6 million.

"We're comfortable going to camp with where we're at," Wings GM Ken Holland told the Free Press. "We feel comfortable we can compete for a playoff spot and have money available at trade deadline."

Carter is believed to be asking for around $3 million a year on a multi-year deal, while Dumont is supposedly looking for around $2.75 million.

Meanwhile, the Detroit News hints the Wings could also be looking at wingers Peter Bondra and Radek Dvorak.


----------



## paulsometimes

Anyone know where the Flames are on cap room, or where I can find this info?  Thanks.


----------



## Knightfall

paulsometimes said:
			
		

> Anyone know where the Flames are on cap room, or where I can find this info?  Thanks.




Look here...
http://www.tsn.ca/nhl/feature/?fid=829&hubname=


----------



## Knightfall

*Bruins sign Hobey finalist Trevelyan*
*Associated Press*
_8/28/2006 2:12:02 PM_

*BOSTON (AP) - The Boston Bruins signed Hobey Baker finalist T.J. Trevelyan to a multiyear contract.*

The 22-year-old Trevelyan played the last four seasons at St. Lawrence University. He had 78 goals and 76 assists for 154 points and 204 penalty minutes in 150 college games.

The five-foot-10, 170-pound native of Mississauga, Ont., was one of 10 finalists for the Hobey Baker Award, which recognizes the top U.S. college player.

Terms of the deal were not disclosed Monday by the Bruins.


----------



## Knightfall

*Toby Petersen and Tim Sestito sign*
*Edmonton Oilers Press Release*
_Aug. 28, 2006 at 11:55 AM MDT_

*The Edmonton Oilers have signed centre Toby Petersen to a one-year contract and left winger Tim Sestito to a two-year entry-level contract.*

Petersen enters his third season with the Oilers’ organization and is coming off a 2005-06 season that saw him lead the Iowa Stars in scoring and finish 16th in the American Hockey League scoring race with a career-high 73 points. The 5’10”, 197-pound native of Minneapolis, Minnesota scored 26 goals and a career-high 47 assists in 79 games with Iowa. He added 2-4-6 in seven Calder Cup playoff games.

Following Iowa’s elimination from the AHL playoffs, the 27-year-old forward joined the Oilers for their Stanley Cup playoff run and scored a goal in two playoff game appearances. He netted his first career Stanley Cup playoff goal in his second game, scoring the opening goal in Edmonton’s 5-4 win over the Mighty Ducks of Anaheim in Game 3 of the Western Conference Final at Rexall Place on May 23rd.

Now in his seventh pro season, Petersen, who originally signed as a free agent with the Oilers on July 30, 2004, has scored 10-16-26 with 8 PIM in 91 career NHL games.

The 6’0”, 195-pound Sestito scored 21-23-44 with 127 penalty minutes in 72 games with the ECHL’s Greenville Grrrowl last season. The 22-year-old native of Rome, New York finished 10th on the Greenville scoring list and was fifth in goals and third in penalty minutes.

Sestito played four seasons with the Plymouth Whalers of the OHL between 2001-02 and 2004-05, scoring 45-56-101 with 250 PIM in 236 career games. Following his final season of junior hockey, he played nine regular season games with Bridgeport of the AHL, scoring 2-1-3 with 12 PIM for the Sound Tigers.

Both Petersen and Sestito will join the Oilers for their 2006-07 Training Camp in Grande Prairie, Alberta on September 14th.


----------



## Knightfall

*New rivalry begins in SoCal*
*Canadian Press*
_8/29/2006 9:54:13 AM_

*Hockey's Southern California rivalry took on a new twist when Marc Crawford was hired as head coach of the Los Angeles Kings.*

With Brian Burke running the rival Anaheim Ducks, the other club battling for the hockey dollar in La-La Land, it didn't take long for Crawford to hear from his former Vancouver Canucks boss after the Kings hired him.

"He left me a couple of funny voice mail messages and probably a few that we can't share," Crawford said with a laugh.

Burke was happy to elaborate.

"It was my hope that Marc Crawford would end up in the Eastern Conference," he said Monday from his Anaheim office. "That's the respect I have for him. And that voice mail he's talking about, I just told him that we're dear friends, our wives are dear friends, but we're competing now. And we might have to overlook some things that are said and done this season.

"I can see us going after each other in the hallways," added Burke. "That's how intense we both are. So I just said let's make sure our friendship gets through this."

Crawford's family of four moved to Los Angeles two weeks ago. That's when it really hit home for the 45-year-old native of Belleville, Ont. He'll be coaching in Hollywood this year after seven seasons behind the Canucks bench.

"It hits home just because of all the personal stuff that you end up doing when you have a change like this," said Crawford. "Moving is such a big thing.

"It's been a busy summer to say the least."

Crawford, 16th all-time on the NHL coaching ranks with 411 regular-season wins, drew attention from several other clubs but settled on the Kings. They intrigued him.

"I look at the challenge here in L.A.," he said. "I know that if we can win here and do the right things, it isn't only going to be great for the Los Angeles Kings but on a greater plane it's great for hockey and great for the National Hockey League and that interested me as well."

The Kings have been all about change. Head coach Andy Murray was the first to bite the bullet late in the season, their third straight out of the playoffs. GM Dave Taylor got the axe after the season ended, replaced by Dean Lombardi. Since then other front-office faces have come and gone as well as players. And of course Lombardi introduced Crawford on May 22.

Few clubs in the NHL have had more of a face lift.

"We looked at a team picture the other day that was done at the end of the year," said Crawford, who coached Colorado to a Stanley Cup in 1996. "We started counting guys that weren't here now, including front office and players. There were over 25 that aren't going to be here this year. So that means there's at least 25 to 30 new people. That's going to be the biggest adjustment for our team, just getting used to new surroundings and the new way we're going to do things."

The newcomers on the ice include forwards Alyn McCauley, Patrick O'Sullivan, Scott Thornton and Brian Willsie, star defenceman Rob Blake and goalie Dan Cloutier. Gone are forward Pavol Demitra, Mark Parrish and Jeremy Roenick as well as defenceman Joe Corvo.

One face that isn't new to the Kings is perennial bad boy Sean Avery, who was sent home by the team before the final three games last following an argument with an assistant coach. That capped an eventful year for the 26-year-old, who had 15 goals and 24 assists as well as 247 penalty minutes in 75 games.

He made headlines in April with an obscenity-laced tirade at Brian Hayward, the Ducks' television commentator. During a game against Edmonton in October, the Oilers' Georges Laraque, who is black, accused Avery of using a racial slur. Avery denied the allegation.

Last September, Avery made derogatory comments about French-Canadian players after then-Coyote defenceman Denis Gauthier hit Roenick in an exhibition game. Avery issued an apology after receiving a reprimand from the NHL.

The Kings re-signed Avery to a $1.1-million US, one-year deal.

"I've already had a couple of meetings with Sean. They've been pretty fruitful. But like Dean said, we've got him on double-secret probation," Crawford said with a laugh, citing a line from Animal House.

"But that's exactly what it is, we're kind of feeling it out. Everybody wants to get the most out of Sean. He's a very good player. He's got to be a great teammate. That's where the improvement has to be. It all comes down to being respectful of your teammates, being respectful of the league, being respectful of the referees, showing respect to the game."

Cloutier is looking for respect after the Canucks decided Roberto Luongo was a huge upgrade over him in goal. Crawford still believes in his former Vancouver goalie and that's why Lombardi went out and acquired him.

"I am very much a Dan Cloutier guy," said Crawford. "And I know there's a lot of criticism of Dan. The one valid criticism people can have of Dan is that he has been injured. We know that the injuries haven't been preventable.

"He broke his ankle in the playoffs against Calgary trying to make a game-saving save in Game 3. And his injury with knee last year he got crashed into by Rob Niedermayer. Those things are going to happen."

Crawford and Cloutier were together for five seasons in Vancouver and the coach still believes in the 30-year-old, who missed all but 13 games last year with a knee injury.

"I know how hard he works," said Crawford. "Those things are very attractive to me as a coach and also to our organization. The other thing I'll say about Dan is that he's a leader. If you can get a guy with leadership qualities in the goaltending position, that's so crucial.

"I saw it first-hand with Patrick (Roy). Whether you like him or you don't like him. Patrick demanded things of his teammates that made them all better. And I think Dan is very much like that."

Mathieu Garon was the starting goalie for most of last season in L.A., winning 31 games. But Crawford says Cloutier gets the nod as No. 1.

"Dan's going to play a little more than Mathieu but it may be 1a and 1b and a half," said Crawford. "Garon is a great goalie, too, and the real bonus in all this is that we've got a guy who's sitting there behind Dan who has won 30 games.

"We've got so many games out here where you're playing fatigued. Those third in four nights with travel, those back-to-backs with Dallas which is crazy because of the travel. We're going to be able to put in a goaltender that can win a game in the second night and that will hopefully allow us to get a few extra points."

Crawford's return to Vancouver, meanwhile, will be one of the bigger stories of the season but it'll have to wait until Jan. 26, the first game back from the all-star break.

"I get to spend the whole all-star break in there pondering ways to beat those guys," Crawford said with a chuckle. "But seriously, I'm very fond of the people in Vancouver. They treated me with class and dignity. We've got great friendships there.

"One of the reasons I chose to come to Los Angeles, for me selfishly, it allowed us to keep our ties with the West Coast where we've got so many friends now. It's not a hard commute to Vancouver."


----------



## Knightfall

*Report: Connolly still feeling effects*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_8/29/2006 10:30:59 AM_

*A report in the Buffalo news indicates that Sabres centre Tim Connolly, who has been plagued by concussion problems in his young career, is not likely to be ready to start training camp this season due to his latest concussion.*

Connolly suffered the concussion on May 8, when Ottawa Senators winger Peter Schaefer caught him with an open-ice hit, and Sabres general manager Darcy Regier told the paper that Connolly may not be cleared to participate in time for the start of camp.

"It would be great if he was, but we realize it's a possibility he may not be ready for camp," said Regier, "It's possible. We're not ruling it out, but it really is one of those things that we'll monitor, and we'll just move along as time moves along."

Connolly missed the entire 2003-2004 season with a concussion, but returned to action last year and scored a number of highlight-reel goals on his way to accumulating 55 points in 63 games.

The Sabres re-signed Connolly to a three-year, $8.7-million deal in July, apparently aware of the possibility that Connolly might not be ready for the start of this season.

At this point, though, the Sabres are just hoping for Connolly to be symptom-free before attempting to get back on the ice.

"He's not doing anything as far as working out or on-ice," Regier told the Buffalo News. "It's across the board. They want to make sure he's totally symptom-free before they get him exercising again."

The 25 year-old pivot has recorded 200 points in 388 career games, and added 11 points in eight playoff games last spring before getting injured.

The Sabres have already been thinned out up front this summer, with Mike Grier leaving as a free agent, Taylor Pyatt getting traded to Vancouver and J.P. Dumont on the open market after the Sabres walked away from his arbitration award.

With so many departures, it will leave spots open for young players like Derek Roy and Jason Pominville to take on greater roles, while Drew Stafford and Jiri Novotny could be among the newcomers to crack the Sabres forward ranks.


----------



## Knightfall

*Dumont to sign with Predators*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_8/29/2006 11:44:26 AM_

*J.P. Dumont will be skating for the Nashville Predators this coming season.*

He has agreed to a two-year contract worth $4.5 million. He will be paid $2-million the first year and $2.5-million in the second.

The 28-year-old forward became an unrestricted free agent in early August when the Buffalo Sabres walked away from an arbitration ruling awarding him a one-year $2.9 million contract.

The Montreal native scored 20 goals and added 20 assists over 54 games with Buffalo last season. He has 121 goals and 256 points in 434 games over his career with Chicago and Buffalo.

The official announcement is expected this afternoon.


----------



## Knightfall

*Hurricanes sign defenceman Tanabe*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_8/29/2006 2:36:29 PM_

*The Stanley Cup Champion Carolina Hurricanes have dipped into their past and have signed free agent defenseman David Tanabe to a one-year, $900,000 contract.*

Sources tell TSN Tanabe spent last Friday meeting with Hurricanes management and worked out for the club in an effort to prove some of the injury issues the 26 year old has struggled with are behind him.

Tanabe scored 20 points in 75 games, posting a minus-5 rating, with Phoenix and Boston in 2005-2006.  He has 94 points in 374 career games.

Drafted 16th overall by Carolina in 1999, Tanabe won a $1.2-million award in arbitration but the Bruins walked away from the award, making him an unrestricted free agent.

Carolina is also believed to be inching towards signing free agent forward Brad Isbister.

Providing the two sides can come to terms, Isbister will help fill the void left by the absence of Cory Stillman.  Stillman underwent shoulder surgery on Friday and is expected to miss up to 35 games to start the season.


----------



## Knightfall

*Ducks eying a run at the Stanley Cup*
*Canadian Press*
_8/29/2006 4:37:01 PM_

*The Anaheim Ducks are primed for a run at the Stanley Cup this season, a young and talented roster seasoned by last year's run to the Western Conference final.*

Oh, and it's a club that's added superstar defenceman Chris Pronger.

"I know it's fashionable in our line of work to downplay your chances going into a season because all your planning is still just on paper," says Ducks GM Brian Burke. "Until we drop the puck it's guesswork. But we have to accept the fact that expectations have risen. Not only because our team overachieved last year but also because we added a big piece. And we are being picked by some to win the West, being picked to go to the Cup final, being picked to do this and being picked to do that.

"Good organizations, as their teams get better, manage those expectations. I have high hopes and high expectations as well."

There's apparently a buzz in their market, too. The Ducks are projecting being at 10,500 season tickets by the time the season opens, up from 9,000 at the same time last year.

"When the Samuelis bought the team (in June 2005), that was a big story here, they're highly respected and well-liked Orange County people," Burke said of his owners, Henry and Susan Samueli. "Once Disney got out of the hockey business and they bought the team there was an immediate response."

The key to Anaheim's enhanced Cup chances is the 6-6, 220-pound Pronger, a former Hart and Norris Trophy winner who forced his way out of Edmonton earlier this summer. The Ducks may have two of the three nominees for next year's Norris Trophy voting on their blue-line. It's an embarrassment of riches.

"You could be a GM for 20 years and not have a Chris Pronger on our team," Burke said from his Anaheim office this week. "You could be a GM for 20 years and not have a Scott Niedermayer on your team. The chance to have them both?"

Priceless, as the commercial says. Although in this case the two horses will earn a combined $13 million US, exactly 32.5 per cent of Anaheim's current $40-million cap number heading into the season.

Luckily the Ducks can ride some young and talented forwards once again this season who don't earn a whole lot of money. Ryan Getzlaf ($714,400), Corey Perry ($684,000), Dustin Penner ($450,000), Stanislav Chistov ($800,000,) and Chris Kunitz ($962,500) are all expected to contribute even more this season.

They'll need to after Burke had to give up 22-year-old winger Joffrey Lupul and his 28 goals in the Pronger deal.

"We think we can make up for the offence that we lost with Lups," said Burke. "We're going to have to replace those goals by committee, which means that Penner is going to have to do more, Perry is going to have to do more, Chistov is going to have do more - but we're confident we can do that."

Chistov, 23, is back with the Ducks after playing in Russia the last two years, a nice bonus for Anaheim after losing Lupul, whom many believe has the talent to be a 40- or 50-goal scorer.

"We know Lups is going to bite us right in the butt before his career is over," said Burke. "This is a guy that's going to score big goals against us and make things happen in Edmonton. There will be nights where we'll be saying: `What were we thinking?' But you can't worry about what a guy does when he moves. You have to worry about what you bring back."

Burke may not be done dealing. J.S. Giguere is expendable with last season's emergence of Ilja Bryzgalov. The Russian goalie is a restricted free agent right now but Burke is confident he'll get him signed. With all 30 teams in the league currently set in goal, Giguere won't be going anywhere until a need is created, and he's especially not going anywhere while Bryzgalov remains unsigned.

"Barring aliens landing here, we will start the season with both," said Burke. "We have two goalies who are established, they can both be No. 1 goalies in this league and we'll sort out who it will be."

Giguere has one year left on his deal at $3.99 million before becoming an unrestricted free agent next summer. Anaheim joins San Jose, Buffalo, Los Angeles and possibly Montreal as clubs with goalies to spare.


----------



## Knightfall

*Hockey Hearsay*
_August 29, 2006_

*Minimum wage for Linden*
Trevor Linden will most likely be signed before the start of the season and wearing a Canucks uniform once again. But at 36 years of age, don't expect Vancouver to sign him for more than a one-year, bargain basement price deal.

*According to the Vancouver Sun,* Linden will sign a one-year deal worth well under $1 million to play again in Lotusland. Linden made $1.52 million last season.

Vancouver's all-time leading scorer, Linden is coming off a season where he scored only seven goals. Although one of the most veteran players on the Canucks, Linden believes his role as a leader won't be as necessary for this squad.

"I'll do what I'm asked to do but I think, if anything, I might play a lesser role," Linden told the Sun. "I look at guys like Daniel and Henrik [Sedin], who are 26, and I think they're going to take a bigger role. I look at Mattias Ohlund, Brendan Morrison and Matt Cooke, guys who have all been here for a significant amount of time. I think Willie Mitchell is a strong guy in the room as well.

"With the changes we've made, these guys are going to come to the forefront a little bit, and I think that's a good thing."


----------



## Knightfall

*'Nucks get Krajicek under contract*
*Sportsnet.ca*
_August 29, 2006_

*The Vancouver Canucks signed defenceman Lukas Krajicek to a one-year deal on Tuesday, according to local radio CKNW 980.*

Krajicek, who came to Vancouver in the Bertuzzi/Luongo trade, recorded two goals and 14 assists in 67 games last year in Florida.

The defencmean was drafted by the Florida Panthers in the 1st round (24th overall) in 2001. According to scouts, Krajicek has the ability to log loads of ice time when he becomes an NHL regular.


----------



## Knightfall

*Sabres ink Kalinin to two-year deal*
*Sports Ticker*
_8/30/2006 1:17:50 PM_

*BUFFALO, New York (Ticker) -- Payroll concerns caused the Buffalo Sabres to pass on re-signing right wing J.P. Dumont. But they did not let Russian defenseman Dmitri Kalinin get away.*

The Sabres on Wednesday re-signed Kalinin to a two-year contract worth $4 million.  Kalinin will earn $1.75 million this year and $2.25 million next year.

Buffalo had a payroll of approximately $29 million last season but still advanced to the Eastern Conference finals, where they lost to the Carolina Hurricanes in seven games.

But the cost of re-signing restricted free agents moved the payroll closer to the $44 million salary cap for 2006-07. The biggest increase went to center Daniel Briere, who was awarded a one-year, $5 million contract in arbitration after making $1.93 million last season.

That caused the Sabres to turn away Dumont, the talented right wing who was awarded a one-year, $2.9 million contract in arbitration.

With only $7 million to work with under the cap, Sabres general manager Darcy Regier wants to use that money on Kalinin and starting goaltender Ryan Miller - both restricted free agents. Miller has yet to re-sign but Kalinin is in the fold for the next two years.

Kalinin, 26, had two goals and 16 assists with a team-high plus-minus rating of plus-14 last season. He had two assists in eight playoff games before suffering a broken foot in Game Two of the Eastern Conference semifinals at Ottawa on May 8.

A 1998 first-round pick, Kalinin has 26 goals and 82 assists in 338 career games with Buffalo. He posted career highs of 10 goals and 24 assists in 2003-04.


----------



## Knightfall

*Red Wings to retire Yzerman's jersey*
*Canadian Press*
_8/30/2006 1:52:19 PM_

*DETROIT (CP) - No player will ever again don Stevie Y's No. 19 in Hockeytown.*

The Detroit Red Wings announced Wednesday they will retire Steve Yzerman's jersey number Jan. 2 in a pre-game ceremony at Joe Louis Arena.

"For a long time, there was no doubt in ownership's mind that Steve Yzerman would play his entire career with the Detroit Red Wings and that his sweater would fittingly go up into the rafters along with the other all-time greatest Red Wing players - Abel, Delvecchio, Howe, Lindsay and Sawchuk," senior vice-president Jim Devellano, who drafted Yzerman, said in a statement.

"As to picking a date, we wanted to be sure that this will be a very special evening and with that, it takes a lot of planning."

Yzerman's No. 19 will join Terry Sawchuk's No. 1, Ted Lindsay's No. 7, Gordie Howe's  No. 9, Alex Delvecchio's  No. 10 and Sid Abel's No. 12 as being retired by the Wings.

The 41-year-old Yzerman, who grew up in the Ottawa suburb of Nepean, announced his retirement July 3. He spent his entire 22-year career with the Red Wings and helped turn the franchise into one of the most successful of the modern era, winning three Stanley Cups.

Yzerman met with Devellano and general manager Ken Holland in Toronto on Tuesday, discussing the legend's future with the team. There has been talk of Yzerman joining the Wings' front office in some capacity.

"I'd love to have Steve come in and be a key member of organization - that's what we're discussing," Holland told the Detroit Free Press. "From our perspective, we want him to be as involved as Steve wants to be."

The team's captain since 1986, Yzerman played in 1,514 regular-season games, scoring 692 goals and racking up 1,755 points, sixth all-time in NHL history. A 10-time all-star, Yzerman was voted league MVP by his peers in 1989 and won the Conn Smythe Trophy as playoff MVP in 1998. In addition to his Stanley Cup wins, Yzerman was a key part of Canada's gold-medal squad at the 2002 Olympics, playing the tournament essentially on one knee.

Yzerman is the Red Wings' all-time leader in playoff scoring. He ranks first in assists and second only to Howe in games played, goals and points in the regular season.

The one-hour ceremony Jan. 2 comes before a game against the visiting Anaheim Ducks.


----------



## Knightfall

*Hurricanes sign Brad Isbister*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_8/30/2006 3:21:53 PM_

*The Carolina Hurricanes have signed left wing Brad Isbister to a one-year contract.*

The deal will pay Isbister $600,000 at the NHL level and $95,000 at the AHL level.

''Brad adds size and depth to our corps of forwards,'' said Hurricanes president and general manager Jim Rutherford. ''His NHL experience will be an asset to our organization this season.''

The 29-year-old Isbister played in 58 games with the Boston Bruins last year, scoring six goals and dishing out 17 assists.

In eight NHL seasons Isbister has totals of 99 goals, 107 assists and 363 penalty minutes in 467 games with the Coyotes, Islanders, Oilers and Bruins.


----------



## Knightfall

*Hockey Hearsay*
_August 30, 2006_

*Quinn takes shot at Leafs*
Former Maple Leafs head coach Pat Quinn has finally voiced his opinion on his time in Toronto, and depending on where you sit, it wasn't complimentary.

"What is success today?" *Quinn said on CKNW radio over the weekend.* "Is it just winning the (Stanley) Cup, or being a team that makes money? ... I don't know who defines success today. We have a lot of those middle managers, so to speak, the presidents that don't have a clue what is going on but might be able to build the logo. But you know what builds the logo? Winning hockey games.

"Anybody else who says they can come in and make something work, it's like in Toronto, you don't need to be the village monkey to do anything. That thing is sold out when it was just a lousy team. Let the people who are given the job to run the hockey team, let them run it."

Despite what seemed an obvious dig at Leafs management, Quinn was quick to backtrack on the comments, saying the Toronto media has misinterpreted his words.

"That's a false interpretation," *Quinn told the Toronto Star.* "It's typical of the Toronto media. It was not intended to take any shots. We were talking about the game. It's typical of what happens with radio stations and writers too, they take little bits and use them the way they want to.

"The interpretation, or whatever is being done, is unfair to the comments that I've made and it's unfair to my feelings about my time in Toronto. It's typical. You say nothing, and it comes out however some jerk wants to put it or you say something and someone will interpret it the way they want."

*More owners spend, more players pay*
All the huge contracts the players have been taking from the owners could be akin to buying swampland in Jersey.

*According to the Toronto Sun,* one NHL agent is estimating escrow payments could be as high as 17.5% this season, a 5.5% increase from last year. The escrow payments are the amounts deducted from the players' salaries to cover the owners' over-spending.

The escrow payments have essentially idiot-proofed the over-spending ways of NHL general managers. If salaries exceed 54% of league revenues, the players are on hook to cover the shortfall. With salaries increasing league-wide and 'reported revenues' not keeping pace, it's likely all the high-priced contracts are just owners essentially spending players' money.


----------



## Nightfall

So far, for me, it's been a pretty dull off-season. My hopes for this season...eh.


----------



## Knightfall

*Havlat gets a chance to be 'the man'*
*Canadian Press*
_8/30/2006 3:55:49 PM_

*Martin Havlat never got the chance to be a first-line player in his five seasons with the Ottawa Senators, a team so deep in talent even a skilled winger of his magnitude found himself on the second or third line.*

Not anymore. The 25-year-old Czech native will be the go-to guy this season in Chicago, which stands to reason since the Blackhawks gave him top-line money.

''The challenge is going to be great. It's going to be something new,'' Havlat said this week from Montreal, his off-season home. ''I'll have a different role than I had in Ottawa.''

You better believe it. After signing him to an $18-million US, three-year deal after acquiring him in a three-way trade from the Senators, the Hawks are going to give Havlat the kind of ice time and responsibility he craved in Ottawa.

''He's going to be our main guy,'' Hawks GM Dale Tallon said Wednesday from Chicago. ''We're excited about it. It's the type of player that we've been lacking for a lot of years. We haven't had a game-breaker like this in a long time, not too mention his charisma and personality.''

Havlat had 235 points (105-130) in 298 regular-season games with the Senators, putting up progressively better numbers every season since breaking into the league as a 19-year-old in October 2000. But a serious shoulder injury limited him to only 18 regular-season games last season, although he added 16 points (9-7) in 18 playoff games upon his return.

He's never played a full 82-game season, which is why Chicago's financial commitment to him sent murmurs around some corners of the hockey world.

''I'm sure there are a lot of people that say we paid too much,'' said Tallon. ''But there were other teams in the mix, too, there was competition for him. We know we paid a lot but we think we're getting value for it. We had to do something, we have to get interest back in the game here.''

The Hawks have been the league's doormat for most of the last decade, making the playoffs only once in eight seasons. Tallon has overhauled his team. Gone are forwards Kyle Calder, Mark Bell, Mathew Barnaby and Curtis Brown, replaced up front by Havlat, Michal Handzus, Denis Arkhipov and Bryan Smolinski. Rookie Tony Salmelainen also gets a shot this year.

''We'll be a faster team this year then they were last year,'' said Havlat, a comment echoed by Tallon.

Just what kind of production will the Hawks get from the speedy and skilled Havlat? He had a career-high 68 points (31-37) in 68 games with the Senators in 2003-04. And that wasn't with first-line ice time. Now Tallon says Havlat will likely play on the top line with Handzus at centre and Tuomo Ruutu on the left.

''I just want to be on the ice as much as I can because I think that's how I can help the team, when I'm out there - not if I'm sitting on the bench,'' said Havlat. ''I hope I'm going to be on the ice a lot in Chicago.''

The Senators had little choice but to deal him this summer. A restricted free agent, Havlat forced Ottawa's hand by refusing to sign a long-term deal one year away from unrestricted free agency. Even Chicago first met resistance.

''At first when we talked to Marty, they didn't want to come for more than a year,'' said Tallon. ''They wanted to test the waters (in unrestricted free agency next summer). So I sold them on the city, on the future and where we're going. That eventually led to us getting the deal done.''

Chicago, one of the world's great cities, wasn't a tough sell.

''That city is a little different than Ottawa. It's a little bit bigger,'' said Havlat. ''There's a lot of things to do, a lot of great restaurants. And it's a sports city, baseball, basketball, football. But people love their hockey and want us to win.''

The July 9 three-team blockbuster saw Chicago first trade winger Mark Bell to San Jose for defenceman Tom Preissing and prospect Josh Hennessy, who were flipped to the Senators along with prospect Michal Barinka and a 2008 second-round draft pick. Ottawa then dealt Havlat and Smolinski to Chicago.

''(Sharks GM) Doug Wilson and I had been working on a deal for months in advance, trying to get something done. He had a lot of interest in Mark,'' said Tallon. ''But we just didn't seem to have the right fit. Then we started hearing rumours from Ottawa that they might have difficult keeping Havlat. So it all sort of just fell into place.''

Havlat will head to Ottawa later this week and clean out his apartment and arrange for his furniture and personal things to find their way to Chicago, where he'll head Sept. 7. That's when it's really going to hit him, Havlat said, that he's no longer a Senator.

''I don't think I've realized it yet fully - once I go there next week and skate with the guys, that's when it'll totally sink in,'' he said.

His only regret leaving Ottawa is the obvious, not winning a championship with all those great teams.

''Sure, I was there for six years and every year we had great regular seasons,'' said Havlat, who had 34 career points (14-20) in 51 playoff games. ''The one year we were one game away from the Stanley Cup final (2003). The last two years we had one of the best teams in the league but just couldn't get into the final.

''We had great, great teams there and had great players. The fans were great. I was really fortunate to start my career over there. I'm happy for those six years in Ottawa, it was just missing a trip to the final.''

*Note:* Ruutu, a restricted free agent, remains unsigned but Tallon was confident on that front. ''We talked yesterday, we've been talking almost every day. We'll get something done here soon enough,'' said Tallon.


----------



## Nightfall

Yeah...well wish you luck Halvet. You'll need in Chicago... Next to the Rangers and the habs, you got a ways to go...


----------



## Knightfall

*Some Sad News*

*Islanders draft pick Blaho killed in crash*
*Canadian Press*
_8/31/2006 9:22:31 AM_

*ZILINA, Slovakia (CP) - Slovak hockey player Stefan Blaho, a fourth-round pick of the New York Islanders, has died in a car accident. He was 21.*

The International Ice Hockey Federation said the crash happened just after midnight Tuesday near the Slovak town of Krasnany. That evening Blaho had scored a goal for Slovak champion MsHK Zilina, the team he was about to sign for, in an exhibition game against Banska Bystrica.

Blaho spent the three last seasons in the Ontario Hockey League with Sudbury and Sarnia.

The forward, taken in the 2003 NHL entry draft, represented Slovakia in the 2003 IIHF world under-18 championship and the 2004 IIHF world under-20 championship.

Marcel Hanzal, a 32-year-old who last played for Dukla Trencin of the Slovak league, survived the crash.


----------



## Knightfall

*Hurricanes sign tough guy Stephen Peat*
*Canadian Press*
_8/31/2006 11:26:05 AM_

*RALEIGH, N.C. (CP) - The Carolina Hurricanes have signed tough guy Stephen Peat to a one-year deal which will pay the winger $450,000 US in the NHL and $75,000 in the AHL.*

The 26-year-old native of Princeton, B.C., appeared in only nine games last season as he battled a hand injury followed by a groin problem. He had one goal, two assists and 30 penalty minutes in eight AHL games split between Hershey and Lowell. He played one NHL game with Washington last October before getting dealt to Carolina on Dec. 28.

A second-round draft pick of the Anaheim Ducks in 1998, the 6-2, 235-pound Peat has eight goals, two assists and 234 penalty minutes in 130 career NHL games, all with Washington. He has seven points (3-4) and 148 penalty minutes in 49 career AHL games with Portland, Hershey and Lowell.


----------



## Knightfall

*Zherdev, Columbus still not speaking*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_8/31/2006 12:12:15 PM_

*The chances Nikolai Zherdev will be playing in Columbus this season are dwindling.*

Agent Rolland Hedges says he's not optimistic the two sides can get a deal done before October 6, adding no discussions are planned.

If Zherdev doesn't sign with the Blue Jackets before October 6, he will play this season for Russian club Khimik Voskresenk - something that general manager Doug MacLean appears to be resigned to happening.

"We haven't even had a number from them lately," MacLean tells the Columbus Dispatch. "I know my number, and it's a fair offer."

The Blue Jackets have reportedly offered Zherdev a two year deal worth almost $3.8-million after pulling a one year, $1.25-million deal off the table.

"We declined that (offer) many weeks ago," says Hedges. "It's frustrating for everyone involved. We just thought there would have been more in the way of meaningful discussions by this point. ... It's always, 'This is what we're prepared to do, take it or leave it.' "

MacLean says while he has an eye on the free agent market, he'll wait to see what the outcome of the Zherdev situation is before making his next move.

Zherdev, the fourth player taken overall in 2003, finished second in team scoring last season with 27 goals and 54 points.


----------



## Knightfall

*Checketts guarantees winning start*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_8/31/2006 12:43:42 PM_

*Newly minted St. Louis Blues owner Dave Checketts has guaranteed the team will win its home opener October 12 against the Boston Bruins.*

"I just think that home opener is a big moment for us," Checketts tells the St. Louis Post Dispatch. "I know our guys will be up for that. ... It's the start of a new era. I know it's a trite phrase, but it's the Show-Me State ... so we're going to have to deliver to get the fans back."

It's been a summer of big change for the Blues, who finished last season with the worst record in the NHL. Former NHL goalie and hockey analyst John Davidson was installed as the head of hockey operations and in less than two months, he has added five new faces to the lineup, including Bill Guerin and Martin Rucinsky, as well as re-signing Doug Weight.

Checketts has even gone as far as expressing optimism that the Blues can get back to the playoffs as early as next season.

"I know the team will put a fair amount of pressure on itself. These guys who are in the room will feel strongly about delivering, so if we're in contention for a playoff spot going into the last 20 games, anything can happen."

Checketts also made the decision to raise ticket prices which didn't sit well with some fans, but the new owner says the increase was necessary to get the Blues to the next level.

"You can't have the best club in the NHL with the lowest ticket prices; it doesn't work," he explains. "We're under pressure to deliver a great team and a great experience, and the fans have to step up and pay more."

"(The fans) have a bitter taste in their mouth about last year and about stripping the club down. But I think they recognize that I'm not the one who stripped the club down, so I hope that they give us a chance."

Checketts says he did not agree with trading away defenseman Chris Pronger, which was made to free up salary and make the franchise more appealing to potential buyers.

"(Former owner) Bill (Laurie) thought he was doing the best thing to not commit the organization to long-term expensive contracts," Checketts said. "I would have rather had the franchise with Chris Pronger, but it wasn't in my hands."


----------



## Knightfall

*Stars re-sign Trevor Daley*
*Sports Network*
_8/31/2006 3:43:20 PM_

*Frisco, TX (Sports Network) - The Dallas Stars have re-signed defenseman Trevor Daley to a two-year contract.*

Financial terms of the deal were not disclosed.

Daley appeared in 81 games for the Stars last season and posted three goals with 11 assists for 14 points. He also registered 87 penalty minutes.

"Trevor has shown us that he has a promising future in the National Hockey League and we are glad to have him with our hockey club over the next two seasons," said Stars general manager Doug Armstrong. "We will look for him to continue to improve his game and make an impact within our organization in 2006-07."

The Stars selected Daley with a second-round pick and the 43rd overall choice of the 2002 NHL Entry Draft. Over parts of two seasons with Dallas, he has four goals and 16 assists for 20 points in 108 games.


----------



## Agamon

The Blues are playing the Bruins in their home opener?  What happened to splitting the schedule into conference and non-conference series, ala MLB?  Too bad they got rid of that, I kinda liked it.

Anyway, that'll be a heck of a game between two have-nots that think they're haves.


----------



## Knightfall

*Ack!!!*

*Oilers to use five partial affiliates*
*Canadian Press*
_9/1/2006 6:21:20 PM_

*DES MOINES, Iowa (CP) - The Edmonton Oilers will use five American Hockey League clubs as their partial affiliates this season under agreements announced Friday.*

The Oilers will send some of their prospects to the Hamilton Bulldogs (primary affiliate of the Montreal Canadiens), the Milwaukee Admirals (Nashville Predators), the Grand Rapids Griffins (Detroit Red Wings), the Wilkes-Barre/Scranton Penguins (Pittsburgh Penguins) and the Iowa Stars (Dallas Stars).

''We are pleased to be able to accomplish affiliations with these quality AHL organizations and look forward to activating our own AHL franchise for the 2007-08 season,'' said Oilers assistant GM Scott Howson.

The Oilers' former farm team, the Edmonton Road Runners, suspended operations before the 2005-06 season.


----------



## Knightfall

*From Sportsnet.ca!*

*Hockey Hearsay*
_September 01, 2006_

*Pens ready to be all they can be*
Don't be surprised to hear, "Thank you Sir, can I have another!" after each Penguin goal in 2006/07. In an attempt to build team-bonding and leadership, the team will begin training camp under the watchful eye of J.B. Spisso, first sergeant of the New York Army National Guard.

The Pittsburgh Post-Gazette is reporting about a week before the season starts, the Penguins will participate in Spisso's custom-tailored program designed to promote team-building and leadership. Spisso was with the Elite Army Rangers for 10 years, was a drill instructor at Fort Benning, served in Panama and Haiti, and works with the corps at the United States Military Academy.

"It's a luxury to be able to bring your team there," Penguins coach Michel Therrien said. "After the season, I was thinking about team-bonding. When Ray [Shero, the new general manager] got on board, he came up with the idea, and we put all those things together. I like the discipline. I like the leadership. I like the team-bonding. We have a lot of new players and a lot of new people."

The idea is not unique to the league, both the Rangers and Flyers completed the program in the past. Prior to last season, the Rangers participation helped them exceed expectations by racking up 100 points to finish sixth in the Eastern Conference and make the playoffs.

Coach Therrien also hopes the boot camp will help in choosing a new captain for the year; an honour many have speculated will go to sophomore Sidney Crosby.

*Calgary fans cool to suite idea*
With Rumblings the Saddledome could soon undergo a major facelift, some longtime Flames fans are concerned they may be relocated to make room for luxury suites.

With Rumblings the Saddledome could soon undergo a major facelift, some longtime Flames fans are concerned they may be relocated to make room for luxury suites.

Dan Fantini, who has been a season-ticket holder with the Flames since 1980, told the Calgary Sun he fears a repeat of the upheaval of 1995 that saw him forced to move to new seats and worries ticket prices may soar to pay for either option.

The Flames have hired consultants to price out both options and determine if a Saddledome retrofit would be able to accommodate the changes needed to boost the building's revenue streams.

A new state-of-the-art facility, meanwhile, would cost in the neighbourhood of $250 million.


----------



## Knightfall

*It's been a slow news day, so...*

*Wild Boys: Boogaard charged with assault*
*Sportsnet.ca News*
_September 01, 2006_

*REGINA (CP) -- Minnesota Wild tough guy Derek Boogaard is facing a charge of assault causing bodily harm.*

A 20-year-old man suffered injuries as a result of the alleged altercation at a nightclub just east of the city's downtown at about 2 a.m. on Aug. 12, Regina Police spokeswoman Elizabeth Popowich said Friday.

Boogaard, 24, was arrested last Thursday. He's to make his first court appearance Sept. 20.

The Wild, who signed Boogaard to a $525,000 US one-year deal earlier this summer, said the winger denies the charge.

"We understand that Derek has received a summons to appear on an allegation of assault and that Derek denies the allegation and will defend himself in any legal proceeding that may take place as a result of the allegation," the team said in a statement. "Because the investigation is ongoing, we cannot comment further at this time."

Boogaard, a six-foot-seven, 250-pound native of Saskatoon, appeared in 65 games for the Wild last season, collected 158 penalty minutes along with two goals and four assists.

Boogaard lives in Regina where he spent part of his junior career in the Western Hockey League playing for the Pats.


----------



## Knightfall

Agamon said:
			
		

> The Blues are playing the Bruins in their home opener?  What happened to splitting the schedule into conference and non-conference series, ala MLB?  Too bad they got rid of that, I kinda liked it.




Hmm, that's interesting. I hadn't considered that when I posted the news. I'm sort of against the whole conference vs. non-conference series thing. Maybe I'm too much an NHL hockey purist.


----------



## Nightfall

I'm just against them playing all the teams that are out of their conference and then expect rivalaries to evolve from that.


----------



## Agamon

Well, seeing as they still only play out-of-conference teams 0-1 times per season, that isn't happening.  Which is okay, except that I missed my chance to see my Habs for a couple seasons, barring a trip to Montreal (which I'm seriously considering).


----------



## Knightfall

*GM Keenan and Panthers part ways*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_9/3/2006 2:41:30 PM_

*The Florida Panthers and their general manager are not waiting together to see how the 2006-07 NHL season will unfold.*

Even after an offseason of major player transactions and renewed playoff hopes, the team announced in a statement Sunday that Mike Keenan has resigned from his front office post after just one full NHL campaign.

It is not clear what led to the move - made just days before the start of training camp.

There is no word on who will replace Keenan, though a source tells TSN that head coach Jacques Martin may consider occupying a dual role.

Keenan had three years remaining on his contract with the Panthers and leaves after working parts of four seasons with the club. He was named head coach of the Panthers on December of 2001 and held the post until November of 2003.

He returned to the team as general manager in May of 2004 and immediately made a flurry of changes to improve the club's fortunes. He hired Martin - a former Ottawa bench boss who was also his university teammate - as head coach and added veteran players such as forwards Joe Nieuwendyk, Gary Roberts and Chris Gratton.

The team failed to make the playoffs for a fifth straight season in 2005-06, prompting Keenan to make more dramatic moves over the summer. He swung a blockbuster deal that saw superstar netminder Roberto Luongo go to Vancouver for a package that featured power forward Todd Bertuzzi, and also signed veteran goalie Ed Belfour.

The Panthers were Keenan's seventh NHL team. He began his NHL career as head coach of the Philadelphia Flyers in 1984, and then led the Chicago Blackhawks behind the bench in 1988, guiding both teams to the Stanley Cup Final.

In 1993-94, he was hired as head coach of New York Rangers and led the franchise to its first Stanley Cup win since 1940. Keenan also served as head coach and GM as the St. Louis Blues, Vancouver Canucks, and Boston Bruins.

Keenan began his coaching career with the Peterborough Petes of the Ontario Hockey League.

More to follow.


----------



## Knightfall

*Domi to retire?*
*TheFourthPeriod.com*
_September 3, 2006_

*Veteran winger Tie Domi could be nearing the end of his playing career, reports the Toronto Sun.*

Domi, whom the Maple Leafs bought out on June 30, notched five goals, 11 assists and 109 penalty minutes in 77 games with Toronto last season.

According to the Sun, both the Philadelphia Flyers and Montreal Canadiens inquired about Domi, but it's all but certain the longtime Leaf will retire.

Domi, 36, has played in 1,020 career NHL games with the Leafs, NY Rangers and Winnipeg Jets, and has accumulated 104 goals, 141 assists and 3,515 penalty minutes.

He was originally drafted by the Leafs in the second-round, 27th overall, of the 1988 NHL Entry Draft.

Meanwhile, the Sun also claims the Maple Leafs are trying to trade winger Nik Antropov.


----------



## Knightfall

*Rangers pursuing Dvorak*
*TheFourthPeriod.com*
_September 3, 2006_

*The Rangers are in the midst of ongoing contract negotiations with unrestricted free agent winger Radek Dvorak, reports the New York Post.*

In 64 games with the Edmonton Oilers last season, Dvorak registered eight goals, 20 assists and 26 penalty minutes.

Dvorak, 29, is also believed to be talking with the Detroit Red Wings and St. Louis Blues.

He has played in 746 career NHL games and has accumulated 161 goals and 251 assists for 412 points. He was originally drafted 10th overall by the Florida Panthers in the 1995 NHL Entry Draft.


----------



## Nightfall

*hopes Tie retires...* I think I'm getting tired of his antics. *pauses* No scratch that. I am sure I am.


----------



## Knightfall

*Penguins, Malkin look to wrap up deal*
*Associated Press*
_9/4/2006 5:52:08 PM_

*PITTSBURGH (AP) - Evgeni Malkin is about to become a Pittsburgh Penguins player.*

Malkin has spent three weeks training in the Los Angeles region, but is expected to sign with the Penguins on Tuesday - two days before the start of rookie training camp.

Malkin's agents said last week they would open contract talks early this week, and the Penguins are planning a news conference Tuesday to announce the signing.

Malkin, the No. 2 pick in the 2004 draft, sneaked away from his Russian pro team last month in Finland so he could make a clandestine trip to the United States and begin preparing for his first NHL season.

Malkin's contract terms are effectively set by the NHL labour agreement, so he is expected to sign a deal identical to that reached by last season's rookie of the year, Alexander Ovechkin.

Ovechkin, drafted immediately ahead of Malkin, has a base salary of $984,2000, plus incentives worth $2.85 million a season. Ovechkin's contract includes $850,000 in relatively easy-to-reach incentives and another $2 million in additional bonuses such as winning a major league award.

Pat Brisson, one of Malkin's agents, said the negotiations would take ``only a few minutes'' because Malkin's deal would duplicate Ovechkin's.

Malkin, then 19, stayed with his hometown Metallurg Magnitogorsk team in the Russian Super League last season because there was no transfer agreement compensating Russian teams who lost players to the NHL.

When a proposed transfer deal fell through again this year, Malkin said he was pressured into signing a one-year contract with his Russian team. But after he bolted from the club on Aug. 12 in Helsinki, Malkin's agents faxed a letter of resignation to the Russian team.

Under Russian law, an employee can quit his job by giving two weeks' notice, even if he is under contract.

That two-week period expired more than a week ago, and Malkin's agents have been advised by lawyers they were free to negotiate an NHL contract for him. The Metallurg team has threatened a lawsuit seeking compensation if Malkin plays for the Penguins.

Ovechkin's former Russian team also sued after losing its star, but the case was thrown out of a U.S. District Court that cited a lack of jurisdiction in the matter.

Adding Malkin would be a major upgrade for the Penguins, who have finished last in the Atlantic Division for four consecutive seasons. Malkin could team with 19-year-old Sidney Crosby to give them what figures to be one of the best 1-2 centre combinations in the NHL.

Malkin, often called the best player in the world not currently in the NHL, had two goals and six points for Russia during the Turin Olympics in February. He led the Metallurg team with 47 points, including 21 goals, in 46 games last season.

Malkin's parents, who remained behind in Magnitogorsk, told the Russian newspaper Zhizn last week they may have to relocate to another city because of harassment received following their son's departure.


----------



## Knightfall

*Hockey Hearsay*
_September 04, 2006_

*Oilers get a pick*
It may not be Evgeni Malkin but the Edmonton Oilers have there own prospect on North American soil that has left a Russian club.

Alexei Mikhnov, the Oilers' top choice in 2000 and the 17th overall selction is in Edmonton according to an article in the Edmonton Sun.

The report says that Mikhnov gave his team two-week notice on June 30th and he is now In Edmonton staying with Oilers' GM Kevin Lowe.


----------



## Knightfall

*Malkin inks deal with Penguins*
*Canadian Press*
_9/5/2006 11:56:13 AM_

*PITTSBURGH (AP) - Evgeni Malkin signed his first NHL contract with the Pittsburgh Penguins on Tuesday, slightly more than three weeks since slipping away from his Russian team and making a clandestine trip to the United States.*

Malkin, who skated with Penguins star Sidney Crosby of Cole Harbour, N.S., earlier in the day during an informal workout, watched wide-eyed as the team showed a highlights reel of some of his top plays to reporters.

Malkin, 19, widely considered the top player in the world not previously in the NHL, said while speaking though an interpreter that he was worried at times about his safety after sneaking away from his Russian Super League Metallurg Magnitogorsk team in Helsinki.

"I definitely was a little concerned," Malkin said, speaking through an interpreter.

While waiting for his visa, he stayed for three days in a hotel one-half a mile from the Russian Embassy and had to walk past it to go to the American Embassy and get his travel visa to the United States.

Malkin has been training in Los Angeles since arriving in the United States on Aug. 17, but will begin working out with the Penguins as they prepare to open rookie training camp Friday.

"It is a very exciting day for the Pittsburgh Penguins and we commend Evgeni on his courage to come to Pittsburgh and live out his dream to play in the NHL," Penguins general manager Ray Shero said.

Malkin arrived in Pittsburgh on Monday night and had dinner at team owner Mario Lemieux's house, then took part in an informal skate with some Penguins players before attending the Tuesday news conference.

"I've always been very open in my desire to come to come to North America and be one of the best here," Malkin said.

Malkin's contract terms are effectively set by the NHL labour agreement, and he signed a deal identical to that reached by last season's rookie of the year, Alexander Ovechkin of the Washington Capitals.

Ovechkin, drafted immediately ahead of Malkin, has a base salary of $984,2000, plus incentives worth $2.85 million a season. Ovechkin's contract includes $850,000 in relatively easy-to-reach incentives and another $2 million in additional bonuses such as winning a major league award.


----------



## Knightfall

*Leaf News!*

*Leafs to honour Day, Kelly and Salming*
*Canadian Press*
_9/5/2006 2:10:55 PM_

*TORONTO (CP) - Hap Day, Red Kelly and Borje Salming will have banners raised in their honour prior to the Toronto Maple Leafs' home opener Oct. 4, the NHL club announced Tuesday.*

Banners previously raised feature Syl Apps, Ted Kennedy, Turk Broda, Johnny Bower, King Clancy, Tim Horton, George Armstrong, Charlie Conacher, Frank Mahovlich and Darryl Sittler.

Other banners hanging high above Air Canada Centre ice honour the contributions to the team by Ace Bailey and Bill Barilko, who are the only players who have had their numbers retired - Bailey's 6 and Barilko's 5. The Leafs only retire numbers of distinguished players who have died or had their career shortened due to tragic or catastrophic circumstances.

Day was an important figure in the organization for more than 30 years. He's the only man to have served as captain, coach and general manager.

Day was an original Maple Leaf when the team was founded in 1927. He was captain of the first Stanley Cup-winning Leafs club in 1932 five months after Maple Leaf Gardens opened , and he coached the team to five championships in the 1940s.

Day, born in Owen Sound, Ont., in 1901, died in 1990. He'll be represented Oct. 4 by his son, Kerry.

Kelly amassed the most playoff points of any Maple Leaf during the 1960s, when as a centre he added four Stanley Cup rings to the four he had earned as a defenceman with Detroit. He was named most gentlemanly player in the NHL four times including 1960-61 with the Leafs.

Kelly combined hockey with being a member of the House of Commons from 1962 to 1965. When he coached the Leafs from 1973 to 1977, he at one time placed small pyramids in the dressing room and under the player's bench in the belief his players would be positively influenced.

Kelly, 79, born in Simcoe, Ont., lives in Toronto.

Salming was a hockey pioneer in that his move from Sweden to Canada in 1973 helped open the European talent tap to the NHL. During his 16 years with the Leafs, the agile defenceman earned enough points, 768, to sit fourth today on the club's all-time points list. He remains the all-team leader in assists with 620.

Salming was twice runnerup in voting for the NHL's best defenceman. He was named to the first all-star team once and to the second team five times.

Salming, 55, resettled in his homeland after his hockey career to run a clothing business and is a frequent visitor to Canada.

Day and Kelly wore No. 4, and Salming wore No. 21.


----------



## Knightfall

*Koivu looks to test injured eye at camp*
*Canadian Press*
_9/5/2006 2:23:20 PM_

*MONTREAL (CP) - Saku Koivu will start training camp with lingering concern for his injured left eye.*

The eye was red and still partly closed when the Montreal Canadiens captain arrived at the team's annual charity golf tournament at Laval-Sur-La-Lac on Tuesday.

It was a lot better than the swollen mess of last April, when his eye was clipped under his visor by a high stick from Carolina's Justin Williams during an NHL playoff game. Koivu had surgery to repair a detached retina in the off-season.

"It's going a lot better," he said, a touch of concern in his voice. "We'll do more tests next week.

"We're hoping for the best."

The Canadiens first-line centre said he still has problems with peripheral vision and doesn't know if - or how much - it will affect his play on the ice.

"Whether it gets better, I don't know," he said. "I'm hoping it won't affect too much.

"Now I want to get into some scrimmages and battles on the ice and see how it reacts. We'll see in training camp when we play serious hockey how the eye will react."

Koivu will wear a visor one size larger this season "just to make sure it won't happen again."

He has already been skating for two weeks with it at home in Turku, Finland.

In Game 3 of the first round of playoffs on April 26, Koivu was breaking to the Carolina net when he was clipped by Williams' stick. He collapsed to the ice and then was rushed to hospital, where he spent two nights as doctors tried to assess the damage through swelling and bleeding.

The Canadiens were giving the Hurricanes a battle up to that point, but had no hope against the eventual Stanley Cup champions once their captain was gone.

It was the latest in a terrible run of health problems for the 31-year-old, who besides a string of knee injuries, and who missed most of the 2001-02 season recovering from non-Hodgkins lymphoma, a type of cancer in the abdomen.

To have Koivu unable to start the season, or if his play is diminished, would be a setback for the Canadiens, who made few off-season changes in the belief that a young team would progress naturally in 2006-07.

Forwards Jan Bulis, Richard Zednik and Niklas Sundstrom are gone, while general manager Bob Gainey acquired wingers Sergei Samsonov and Mike Johnson.

The rest of the team is intact, with one spot open for a young forward to win in camp.

Gainey is confident Koivu will be fine.

"With such a serious injury, there's always that bridge to get over where he actually gets back into competition," said Gainey. "He's been training, skating.

"He's been working with his former team in Finland, but he'll have to get back on the ice here and pass through that barrier."

If not, it places more pressure on second centre Mike Ribeiro, who many see playing between Samsonov and Alex Kovalev this season.

"We really hope for Saku, but if he can't start the season, it'll probably up to me to step up and for some younger guys maybe to mature quicker than they're supposed to," said Ribeiro.

The Canadiens also have Radek Bonk, Tomas Plekanec and Chris Higgins who play centre.

The major change this season sees Gainey leave his head coaching duties to his former assistant Guy Carbonneau. Former Canadien Kirk Muller also moves in as an assistant coach.

Gainey said he likes his lineup and doesn't foresee making trades before the season.

"One thing I'm hopeful about is that last year, it took a long time for us to become a team," he said. "We didn't make many changes in the summer, and we're hopeful that lack of turnover will allow the players to become cohesive and a good team quicker."

Training camp opens Sept.14.

Samsonov, delayed by the visa process, was the only no-show at the golf tournament, although injured defenceman Francis Bouillon and non-golfer Plekanec didn't play.


----------



## Knightfall

*Flames ink Taratukhin to two-year deal*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_9/5/2006 2:32:12 PM_

*Calgary, AB - Calgary Flames General Manager Darryl Sutter announced the signing of forward Andrei Taratukhin to a two-year entry level contract on Tuesday.*

Terms were not released.

Taratukhin recorded 24 points during the 2005-06 season with Yaroslavl Lokomotiv on nine goals and 15 assists while also accumulating 85 penalty minutes.

The 23 year-old native of Omsk, Russia was originally drafted by the Flames in the second round, 41st overall, of the 2001 NHL Entry Draft.


----------



## Knightfall

*Forsberg back on the ice after surgery*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_9/5/2006 3:02:12 PM_

*Philadelphia Flyers centre Peter Forsberg tested out his surgically repaired right foot for the first time on Tuesday in Voorhees, New Jersey.*

"It's hard to tell exactly how it feels the first time skating but it's definitely fun to be out there much earlier than I thought and expected to be back. It feels great to be back on the ice," said Forsberg.

Forsberg was cautiously optimistic on if he would be ready for the start of training camp on September 15th.

"I have nine days to skate now before camp starts. If I'm not ready, I'm not ready. I'm not going to go out and try to hurt myself or anything. Of course, we're going to do some strength tests on the foot, and see if it's close to the other one. If it is, I should be ready to go," said Forsberg to the media after his session.

"Obviously, I don't think I'm in as good a shape as I should be right now, but considering the surgeries and everything I'm happy to be here and just get it going."

The 33-year-old is still hoping to be ready when the season begins, "it's been one skate. You're not really killing yourself out there, and it's going to take some time to feel if the foot is 100 percent," said Forsberg. "I've been working hard and the summer after surgery has been great so I've just got to keep on working and hopefully I'll be ready the fifth of October."

The original plan called for Forsberg to have surgery on both ankles but doctors determined that only the one surgery would be needed.

Last season Forsberg was limited to 60 games due mostly to a nagging groin injury. He scored 19 goals and added 56 assists with a plus-21 ranking. The Flyers record with Forsberg in their line-up was 35-16-9.


----------



## Knightfall

*Avalanche re-sign Svatos to one-year deal*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_9/5/2006 4:46:02 PM_

*The Colorado Avalanche announced the signing of forward Marek Svatos to a one-year deal on Tuesday.*

"Marek played a key role in the team's success last season," said Avalanche Executive Vice President and General Manager Francois Giguere. "He had an outstanding year and scored several key goals. Along with Alex Ovechkin, Dion Phaneuf and Sidney Crosby, Svatos was a part of the outstanding and exciting new brand of NHL players that made their debut last year. We are expecting him to be a huge offensive contributor to our team again this season."

Svatos, 24, distinguished himself early in his rookie year with a hat trick in his second game of the season (sixth career game), the fastest to begin a career since Dean Sylvester's hat trick four games into the 1999-2000 campaign for the Vancouver Canucks.

Svatos played in 61 games, recording 32 goals and 18 assists before a fractured shoulder sidelined him for the remainder of last season. At the time of his injury, his 32 goals trailed only Ovechkin among rookies and his 50 points ranked him third behind Ovechkin and Crosby.

Despite his injury, his goal mark would hold up, ending the season tied with Joe Sakic for tops on the club. Svatos finished the season ranked third among NHL rookie goal scorers and second only to Anton and Peter Stastny in goal scoring among franchise rookies (both scored 39 in 1980-81). His 12 power play goals matched Anton Stastny's mark (1980-81) for most by a rookie.

Svatos' four-point effort versus Calgary on October 10 equaled the Avalanche rookie record set by Milan Hejduk during the 1998-99 season. The franchise mark for points in a game stands at eight set by Peter and Anton Stastny during the 1980-81 season.

Svatos made his Olympic debut with Slovakia at the 2006 Winter Games, playing in all six games. The Kosice, Slovakia native was Colorado's 10th selection (227th overall) in the 2001 Entry Draft.


----------



## Knightfall

*Ovechkin says he's not ready for 'C'*
*Canadian Press*
_9/5/2006 5:58:18 PM_

*TORONTO (CP) - Alexander Ovechkin has told Washington he's not ready to captain the Capitals.*

Both the Washington Post and Washington Times speculated in July that head coach Glen Hanlon was considering handing the captaincy to Ovechkin, chosen last season's top rookie in the NHL. Fellow phenom Sidney Crosby is reportedly a candidate for captain in Pittsburgh.

Ovechkin says it won't happen for him this season.

"This year I'm not ready because my English isn't good enough," the Russian superstar told The Canadian Press in an interview Tuesday.

He was quick to add that he's more than ready to be a leader, but feels a captain has to be able to communicate his feelings with teammates.

"If I need to say something to the team . . . it's hard," said Ovechkin. "The captain is very important, you must be a leader all the time."

Jeff Halpern was the Caps captain. He's now with Dallas.

Ovechkin, who turns 21 on Sept. 17, continues to improve his English at a remarkable rate since arriving in North America for his rookie NHL season last year. But it's still not quite at a level where he feels fully comfortable.

His ever-present smile often makes up for his struggles with the language. He has a tremendous sense of humour but can't always deliver his punch lines.

"Sometimes I want to joke but my English isn't perfect. Sometimes people are wondering what I'm talking about," he said with a laugh.

He was cracking jokes again Tuesday while at the Hockey Hall of Fame for a news conference to announce that he, along with Alexander Steen of the Toronto Maple Leafs and Andrew Ference of the Calgary Flames, were joining Right To Play, an athlete-driven international humanitarian organization that reaches out to underprivileged children around the world.

Ovechkin, a hot commodity as one of the game's rising stars, could have had his pick of any charity but chose Right To Play. It's all part of the maturing process as the Moscow native realizes just much he'll be wanted as a pitch man in years to come.

"I you have a chance to help people, you have to help. Because I know I'm lucky," he said of his decision to pick Right To Play.

He cites some of the poor children in his own native country who need help.

"They need clothes, equipment, they need everything," he said. "I want to help children in Russia, first of all, because Russia is my country and my home. I know lots of small children who don't have anything in Russia and I help them, give them my old skates, my old clothes."

Ovechkin will also help in Washington this season, donating eight tickets per game for underprivileged children to attend all 41 home dates.

"I love children," said Ovechkin.

Once his charitable work was out of the way, the conversation with reporters quickly shifted to Evgeni Malkin, who officially signed with Pittsburgh on Tuesday. Malkin and Ovechkin aren't considered close friends although they obviously know each other from being teammates at the Turin Olympics and past world junior championships.

"He was my roommate at the Olympics, he's a good guy and a good teammate. But if I meet him in the corner ...," Ovechkin smiled, hinting that he won't think twice knocking the Penguins rookie on his back.

Malkin's arrival, barring any legal blocking from his Russian club, means the already fired-up rivalry with Pittsburgh will be further spiced up. Ovechkin realizes that but hopes people realize there are other players on the ice.

"Last year was very hard. The games against Pittsburgh were always about Ovechkin against Crosby and who would win (the rookie of the year). Last year is gone now," said Ovechkin. "I hope Malkin has a good season but when we play against Pittsburgh, it's not Ovechkin against Crosby and Malkin, it's Washington against Pittsburgh."

Ovechkin has been in Toronto since Aug. 9 to step up his workouts. He also had his wisdom teeth pulled out, which he didn't like much.

"But I liked it when they put me out, that felt good," he said with a laugh.

"I spent a great summer in Moscow and also went to France, Cyprus and Turkey," he added excitedly. "It was an unbelievable summer. But right now I must work hard because this year will be very hard. I want to make the playoffs."


----------



## Knightfall

*Oilers sign young talent*
*Sportsnet.ca News*
_September 05, 2006_

*The Edmonton Oilers have signed forward Alexei Mikhnov and defenceman Mathieu Roy to one-year contracts.*

Mikhnov, the Oilers' first choice in the 2000 NHL Entry Draft, joins the Oilers after playing the last nine seasons in Russia. The 6'5", 218-pound, native of Keiv, Ukraine scored 14-8-22 with 18 penalty minutes in 40 games with Lokomotiv Yaroslavl of the Russian Superliga in 2005-06. With his 22 points, the 24-year-old left winger tied for third in goal scoring and was 10th in scoring on the Yaroslavl roster as he helped his team to a third place finish in the standings.

Mikhnov made his international debut for Russia at the 2006 IIHF World Championship in Riga, Latvia. He scored 4-2-6 in seven games for the Russian national team to rank second in goals and third in points.

Making his Superliga debut with Yaroslavl in 1997-98, Mikhnov has scored 39-38-77 with 70 PIM in 235 games in six seasons in Russia's top league. He has also played for Dynamo Moscow, Ufa and Novosibirsk during his tenure in the Superliga.

Mikhnov has made three post-season appearances, scoring 4-4-8 with 10 PIM in 21 playoff games. He led Yaroslavl in playoff scoring in 2006 with 4-4-8 in 11 games.

Roy begins his fourth professional season with the Oilers' organization in 2006-07. The 6'2", 214-pound native of St-Georges, Quebec was the Oilers 10th choice (7th round), 215th overall, in the 2003 NHL Entry Draft.

Roy appeared in 50 games with Hamilton of the American Hockey League in 2005-06, scoring 3-16-19 with 82 PIM to finish fourth in scoring among Bulldogs' defencemen. The 23-year-old blueliner made his NHL debut with the Oilers last season, appearing in one game with Edmonton. Roy made his NHL debut versus the St. Louis Blues in a 5-4 shootout loss on February 12, 2006 at Rexall Place and was scoreless in 13 minutes of playing time.

Roy has scored 6-40-46 with 196 PIM in 131 career AHL games over three seasons since making his pro debut with the Toronto Roadrunners in 2003-04.


----------



## Knightfall

*Ricci still recovering from neck surgery*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_9/6/2006 9:02:17 AM_

*Mike Ricci may be on the Phoenix Coyotes training camp roster but there are concerns the veteran center may not be ready to take to the ice when players take to the ice next week.*

Ricci is still recovering from surgery he had back in June to repair a protruding disk in his neck. While the surgery eliminated the pain he was suffering, the recovery has kept him inactive for six weeks and he is behind in his off-season conditioning.

"He'll probably begin the year on the injured reserve list," general manager Mike Barnett tells the Arizona Republic. "...We have to be smart about this."

Ricci is expected to be given medical clearance to skate sometime this week.


----------



## Knightfall

*Taylor named new Lightning captain*
*Canadian Press*
_9/6/2006 9:35:02 AM_

*TAMPA, Fla (CP) - Veteran centre Tim Taylor is the new captain of the Tampa Bay Lightning.*

Tampa's assistant captains will be Vincent Lecavalier and Brad Richards, the team announced Wednesday.

"From the time we brought Tim into the organization he has consistently brought a quiet, steady leadership influence, unnoticed by the outside, but respected in the locker-room," Lightning head coach John Tortorella said in a statement.

"With the new additions to the team this year, we look for just that in Tim, his steady, honest influence in re-cultivating the tightness needed in the locker-room for us to continue our success on the ice.

Lecavalier had served as an assistant captain the past three seasons, and Taylor wore the "A" the second half of last season following the departure of previous captain Dave Andreychuk.

Taylor, 37, appeared in all 82 regular season games for the Lightning in 2005-06 and played in all five games during the 2006 Stanley Cup playoffs.

He had seven goals and 13 points, leading the team in faceoff percentage.

The 12-year NHL veteran from Stratford, Ont., was acquired in a trade with the New York Rangers on June 30, 2001. He has also played for the Detroit Red Wings and Boston Bruins.


----------



## Knightfall

*Gagne won't report to camp without deal*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_9/6/2006 11:33:56 AM_

*When the Flyers open training camp on September 15th, they will be without forward Simon Gagne, unless they can agree to a new contract with the restricted free agent.*

"I talked with my agent, and we think it would be too dangerous to go to camp with no contract," Gagne told the Philadelphia Inquirer yesterday, referring to Bob Sauve. "Basically, we want a contract before I go to camp. If not, I'm not going to go."

Clarke and Sauve talked yesterday, but the two sides reportedly remained far apart and Clark said that his latest offer was final.

"If Clarkie said that, I don't know, but we're comfortable with what we're asking," Gagne told the Inquirer. "I'm not sure we're that far apart, but it looks like on their side they don't want to move.

"We moved a little bit a couple of weeks ago, and, like I said, we're comfortable with what we're asking when you look around at what other players around the league have signed for. My agent and Clarkie talked today but nothing really improved."

Sauve told the paper that the length of the contract, a three year deal, had been worked out, but the two sides remained "a ways away" when it came to salary.

Sauve also conceded that time was running out. "Do I feel good about still having a week to negotiate? Not really," he told the Inquirer.

Earlier in the off-season, another Sauve client, Alex Tanguay inked a three-year deal with the Calgary Flames with an average yearly salary of $5.25 million.

Gagne is reportedly asking for $5 million to $6 million a year.

_With files from the Philadelphia Inquirer._


----------



## Knightfall

*From Sportsnet.ca*

*Hockey Hearsay*
_September 06, 2006_

*Matvichuk won't be ready*
New Jersey Devils defenceman Richard Matvichuk won't be ready for the start of the season.

*According to the New York Post,* Matvichuk is still recovering from surgery on his back, where surgeons removed part of a lower spinal disk on June 9 to help repair a herniated disk.

"The first six weeks, you can't lift much more than a pound," the 33-year-old told the Post.

The Devils can be expected to place Matvichuk and his $1.3 million salary on the long-term-injury list, meaning the team can replace the portion of his salary represented by his absence against the salary cap.


----------



## Knightfall

*Report: Dowd to sign with Devils*
*TheFourthPeriod.com*
_September 6, 2006_

*According to the Newark Star-Ledger, veteran forward Jim Dowd is close to signing a deal that would bring him back to the Devils.*

Dowd, 37, is hopeful a deal can be reached.

"I've talked to Lou," he told the Star-Ledger. "We're still working on it."

A veteran of 589 NHL games along with 71 playoff matches, Dowd finished last season with the Colorado Avalanche after being traded from the Chicago Blackhawks on March 9.

Meanwhile, restricted free agent Brian Gionta isn't sure whether he will report to training camp, which opens for physicals on Sept. 14, if he doesn't have a new contract.

"I'm confident something will be done. That's why I'm here," Gionta told the Star-Ledger. "If I'm not signed, I've got to weigh my options (about reporting). It comes down to what is best for you as a player."


----------



## Knightfall

*Lupul deal on the way?*
*TheFourthPeriod.com*
_September 6, 2006_

*The Oilers are still working on a deal with Joffrey Lupul, who was acquired from the Anaheim Ducks in the Chris Pronger trade, reports the Edmonton Sun.*

"We don't have anything on the go at this present time," Oilers Assistant GM Scott Howson told the Sun.

"We'll continue to talk over the next couple of days."

According to the paper, the Oilers are hoping to have the 22-year-old winger signed by the start of training camp.

"We're going to do everything we can to get him signed," Howson said. "We want to get him signed by training camp, but we're not going to overpay him to get it done."


----------



## Knightfall

*Bryzgalov inks two-year deal with Ducks*
*Canadian Press*
_9/6/2006 3:09:19 PM_

*ANAHEIM, Calif. (CP) - Goaltender Ilya Bryzgalov, who assumed the role of Anaheim's No.1 goaltender for the NHL playoffs last spring, has re-signed with the Ducks for US$2.36 million over two years.*

The 26-year-old Russian will earn $1 million this season and $1,362,500 in 2007-08, a raise over the  $465,000 he made last season.

Bryzgalov led the league in goals-against-average (1.46), save percentage (.944) and shutouts (3) during the 2006 playoffs. He played 11 games and helped the Ducks eliminate Colorado and Calgary.

He had a shutout streak of 249 minutes 15 seconds that was the second-longest in post-season history, and he also tied the NHL record for consecutive shutouts (3). He was the first rookie goalie with consecutive playoff shutouts since 1945.

In Anaheim's four-game series sweep of the Avalanche, Bryzgalov posted a 0.93 GAA and had a .967 save percentage. In the first-round, seven-game series versus Calgary, Bryzgalov shut out the Flames in Calgary to give the Ducks the Game 7 victory.

In the regular season, the six-foot-three, 208-pound netminder had a 2.51 GAA and a .910 save percentage while going 13-12-1. He was drafted by Anaheim in the second round, 44th overall, of the 2000 entry draft.


----------



## Knightfall

*Naslund responds to captaincy questions*
*Canadian Press*
_9/6/2006 5:51:47 PM_

*BURNABY, B.C. (CP) - There's a new coach, 14 players gone from last year's team, and a chance the Vancouver Canucks will even have a new captain this season.*

Star forward Markus Naslund led the Canucks with 79 points last year but his 32 goals were the least he'd scored in four seasons. As the team struggled down the stretch, the 33-year-old's leadership abilities were questioned and many people wondered if Vancouver needed a more vocal captain.

With training camp beginning next week, Naslund isn't sure if he will keep the `C'.

"I've said all along I'm honoured to be captain of this team," he said Wednesday after skating with some of his teammates at a suburban rink. "I've also said that if they feel someone is better suited for the role, that's up to them."

By the end of last year Naslund looked drained physically and emotionally. It was the first time in four years Vancouver hadn't reached the playoffs and it was a body blow to a player like Naslund, who knows he has only so many chances left to win a Stanley Cup.

As far as Naslund is concerned, last season was like fire that destroys a building. You can study the wreckage for answers, then rebuild.

"Not making the playoffs is a big failure," Naslund said. "I've decided not to talk about it any more and look ahead and focus on what's ahead."

When the Canucks failed to reach the post-season everyone knew standing pat would not be an option. The housecleaning in the head office and the broom dragged through the dressing room has shown how different things will be this year.

"I think maybe it's a kickstart for this team," Naslund said. "It's always tough to see guys leave.

"Bringing some new blood in is going to give us a different look and different feeling. I know I'm excited."

It's expected new coach Alain Vigneault will demand better defence from his team, a switch from the run-and-gun style favoured by the fired Marc Crawford.

"We're probably going to work things a little differently," said Naslund. "It's fresh for everybody. We know we all have to prove ourselves again here. I think that's a good challenge for us."

The biggest deal Canucks GM Dave Nonis made over the summer was trading right-winger Todd Bertuzzi to Florida in a package that brought goaltender Roberto Luongo to Vancouver. This could result in Naslund being moved to Bertuzzi's wing from his spot on the left side.

"I don't have a problem with it," Naslund said. "I played right all the way until Crow (Crawford) put me on the left side. It might take a little while to really feel comfortable."

The Bertuzzi trade not only brought the Canucks the all-star goaltender they wanted, it took a dark cloud out of the dressing room.

Bertuzzi never regained the 44-goal scoring touch he showed in the 2003-03 season. He also staggered under the weight he carried after his hit-from-behind on Steve Moore that resulted in his suspension, criminal charges and a lawsuit.

Naslund, who remained Bertuzzi's friend, hesitated with asked if the Canucks are better off without the talented but moody winger.

"There was a lot that came with that whole Moore incident," Naslund said carefully. "For a lot of us it was tough to see him (Todd) change after that happened.

"Not only him, but the way he was viewed going into other buildings. It was a tough thing for him. When you see he isn't happy it's tough for other guys too."


----------



## Knightfall

*Crawford excited about rebuilding Kings*
*Canadian Press*
_9/6/2006 8:09:04 PM_

*Returning the Los Angeles Kings to the playoffs will not only be good for hockey in southern California, but inject some excitement into a league that is struggling to keep its place in the American sports market, says new coach Marc Crawford.*

For the NHL to increase its fan base in the United States, the league needs strong franchises in New York, Chicago and Los Angeles, Crawford said during a telephone conference call Wednesday. That's why joining the Kings, and working with new general manager Dean Lombardi, was so attractive to him.

"If L.A. is a strong franchise, that not only helps hockey in California and maybe in the other southern States, I think it helps the entire league," said Crawford, who was hired in May to replace the fired Andy Murray.

"That's one of the main, exciting reasons why we've ended up coming here. We love the challenges."

When Wayne Gretzky was the king of the Kings, hockey was the hot ticket in Los Angeles. Movie stars and politicians attended the games.

Struggling teams and three seasons out of the playoffs have taken the shine off the club.

Crawford, who was fired by the Vancouver Canucks after missing the playoffs last spring, knows something about rebuilding a franchise.

When he was hired as Vancouver's coach in January 1999, the team had missed the playoffs the previous three years, had a bloated payroll and was losing both fans and money.

With Crawford behind the bench, and Brian Burke as general manager, the Canucks rebuilt  themselves on the ice and grew a devoted fan base.

"I do see some parallels," Crawford said in comparing the Kings and Canucks.

"The challenge at the rink is very similar to the ones that we had in Vancouver. This club has not made the playoffs for the last couple of years. People want playoff action."

When Crawford first came to the Canucks, the aging Mark Messier was the team's captain and first-line centre. The Sedin twins hadn't arrived yet and the line of Markus Naslund, Brendan Morrison and Todd Bertuzzi hadn't been formed.

"That group really developed and kind of grew," said Crawford. "I believe that is going to happen here as well."

With training camp ready to open next week, Crawford said he likes the experience and talent he has in veteran players like Craig Conway, Derek Armstrong and Eric Belanger.

The Kings have also added goaltender Dan Cloutier _ who Crawford coached in Vancouver _ veteran defenceman Rob Blake and forwards like Alyn McCauley, Patrick O'Sullivan, Scott Thornton and Brian Willsie.

"We have some very good experience in our forward group," said Crawford. "How our young players develop and emerge really will dictate if we are able to have those types of lines as Vancouver had."

Lombardi also is no stranger to team building. He took over a San Jose Sharks team in 1996 that had won more than 20 games only once in five seasons, then transformed them into a club that won one division tile and twice reached the second round of the playoffs.

Lombardi isn't sure if he'll be able to follow the same slow-and-steady approach in L.A. that worked in northern California. Instead of relying on the draft to develop talent, Lombardi said he may have to use the free-agent market to bring in proven players.

"I am perfectly cognizant that some of the rules I followed in San Jose are probably not applicable," he said. "In this market, I don't think L.A. can afford to fall off the map and pick in the top three (of the draft).

"We have to be competitive (and) allow Marc to take his team as far as we can."

Lombardi said Anschutz Entertainment Group, the Kings' owners, have given him the green light to spend money on players.

Crawford heads into the season confident his team can improve on its 42-36-6 record from last year that left the Kings 10th in the Western Conference, six points out of a playoff spot.

"We're going to have to find ways to be better offensively than this club has been in the past, especially in the area of our power play and penalty kill," he said. "I think we've got a good base of talent and some good leadership."


----------



## Knightfall

*From Sportsnet.ca!*

*Hockey Hearsay*
_September 07, 2006_

*Clarke goes public with details*
Philadephia Flyers GM Bob Clarke has divulged that Simon Gagne's agent, Bob Sauve, had turned down two offers for $5 million a year.

"We offered Simon $5 million a year for four years and $5 million a year for five years," *Clarke said in the Philadelphia Inquirer.* "We haven't been unfair to Simon Gagne. The statistics and everything else back it up. We didn't just pull these numbers out of the air. We did it professionally."

Sauve said Tuesday he would prefer three years and indicated there was mutual agreement there. Clarke said otherwise.

"We have not talked three years," Clarke said. "Would we go three? We might but not for $5 million. If we're going to go that high [in dollars], we need to get some years out of it."

Sauve was unhappy that Clarke went public with his two offers. Gagne was reportedly upset, as well.

*No rushing Malkin decision*
A hearing to decide whether Evgeni Malkin breached his contract with a Russian club by signing to play for the Penguins has been pushed back.

The three-member Russian board postponed the case until Sept. 15, *the Pittsburgh Post-Gazette has reported.*

On Tuesday, the same board ruled that two other players, Alexei Mikhonov and Andrei Taratukhin violated their contracts with Lokomotiv Yaroslavl by signing with Edmonton and Calgary, and said those two cannot play in the NHL until their Lokomotiv deals expire.

A Russian newspaper, Sport Express, reported that the panel made its judgments against Mikhonov and Taratukhin after applying a provision of the Russian Federal Sports Law rather than Article 80 of the Russian Labor Code to their cases.

Article 80 allows employees to sever ties with an employer by giving at least two weeks' written notice, something Mikhonov, Taratukhin and Malkin did before signing in North America.

It is not clear why the panel declined to pass judgment on the Malkin situation or how much, if any, authority it has to enforce its decisions outside of Russia.


----------



## Knightfall

*Morrison looks to increase scoring*
*Canadian Press*
_9/7/2006 4:19:38 PM_

*BURNABY, B.C. (CP) - Centre Brendan Morrison thinks subtracting Todd Bertuzzi from the Vancouver Canucks could result in an addition to his scoring totals this NHL season.*

For most of the last five years Morrison has been the setup man on the Canucks' high-scoring top line along with wingers Markus Naslund and Bertuzzi.

Both Naslund and Bertuzzi wanted the puck as much as possible. That meant Morrison's job was pass first, maybe look for a rebound, then make sure he got back on defence.

Bertuzzi's trade to the Florida Panthers this summer means Morrison may find the puck on his stick more often.

"When you play with those guys, the tendency is just to get them the puck," Morrison said after skating with some of his teammates at a local arena. "Now I might have the puck a little more, get the chance to create a little more and definitely shoot the puck more. That should lead to more production."

Naslund said Morrison may get more of a chance to demonstrate the goal-scoring skills he showed at the University of Michigan where he was a Hobey Baker award winner as the top U.S. college hockey player.

"I think Brendan plays his best when he's forceful and confident," said Naslund. "Maybe it was difficult for him to play with me and Todd who both really want the puck all the time.

"There wasn't enough puck to go around for all of us. He's definitely going to have a bigger role this year."

New Vancouver coach Alain Vigneault hasn't indicated who will replace Bertuzzi on the first line. It could be Jan Bulis, a free-agent signing from the Montreal Canadiens, or grinder Matt Cooke, who filled in while Bertuzzi was suspended for the rest of the 2004 season following his hit-from-behind on Steve Moore.

The Canucks won't miss the black cloud Bertuzzi sometimes brought to the dressing room, but there's no denying the talent the big winger showed some nights.

"Todd was a pretty dynamic player," said Morrison. "When he was at his best he was one of the best guys in the league.

"I think (this) is an opportunity for not just one or two guys to fill that void but an opportunity for a lot of different guys to step in."

Both the Canucks and Morrison struggled last season. Vancouver missed the playoffs, resulting in coach Marc Crawford being fired and 14 players being moved off the roster.

Morrison's 19 goals and 37 assists were the least he's had since his first full season in Vancouver in 2000-01. He also had a career-high 84 penalty minutes.

Like the rest of the under-performing Canucks, Morrison heard a lot of criticism during the year, but he didn't mention he played the second half of the season on a damaged hip.

The Pitt Meadows, B.C., native underwent surgery in May and spent the next six weeks on crutches.

"It feels good," said the 31-year-old. "I expect to feel it for some time.

"Skating wise, the last three weeks it's starting to loosen up every time out. I haven't done any contact yet (but) I don't anticipate that being a huge problem."

Morrison has been one of the NHL's iron men. He hasn't missed a regular season game in five years. While he plans to keep that streak alive as long as possible, he may consider skipping some practices this year to rest the hip.

"In the past I've missed only two practices in my entire career," he said. "Maybe at the start of the season, if it's feeling tired or fatigued, then maybe I'll have to miss some time. I don't anticipate it being a problem."


----------



## Knightfall

*Thrashers agree to terms with Lehtonen*
*Canadian Press*
_9/7/2006 6:24:52 PM_

*ATLANTA (CP) - The Atlanta Thrashers have re-signed starting goaltender Kari Lehtonen to a US $3.7-million, two year deal.*

The 22-year-old rising star will earn $1.5 million this season and $2.2 million in 2007-08.

''It was critical for us to get this done for two reasons,'' Thrashers GM Don Waddell told The Canadian Press on Thursday. ''Kari missed a lot of time with injuries last year so for him to miss any time in camp (which opens next week) would have been disastrous on both ends. Secondly, we have everybody signed now, which is huge. Last year we didn't have (Ilya) Kovalchuk signed and that was obviously a distraction.''

Lehtonen went 20-15-0 with 2.94 goals-against average last season and two shutouts in 38 games. He led the team in wins, games, save percentage (.906) and saves (1,020) despite being sidelined for 41 games due to injuries. He also set franchise records with 28 consecutive starts and appearances, recording a 14-13-0 record and a .906 save percentage in that span.

The 6-4, 195-pound Finnish native has appeared in 42 career NHL games, going 24-15-0 with 2.77 GAA and .910 save percentage.

He was Atlanta's first pick, second overall, in the 2002 NHL entry draft.


----------



## Knightfall

*Report: Canucks ink Burrows*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_9/8/2006 2:28:43 PM_

*The Vancouver Canucks have signed forward Alex Burrows to a three-year, one-way contract worth $1.5 million, according to CKNW 980 in Vancouver.*

The 6'1'', 190 lb, forward from Pincourt, Quebec, spent the 2005-06 season bouncing back and forth between the Canucks and the club's AHL affiliate, the Manitoba Mooses. With Canucks forwards Richard Park and Matte Cooke temporarily off the Canucks roster, Burrows was brought up to play 43 games, notching seven goals and five assists with 61 penalty minutes in that time.

In other news, Canucks prospect *Jason King* walked out of camp on Friday after rejecting a contract offer from the club.

King spent the 2005-06 season with the Manitoba Moose, recording 33 points (19-14) in 36 games. King has played in a total of 55 NHL games, recording NHL career totals of 12 goals, 11 assists (23 points), and eight penalty minutes.

Prior to joining the Canucks, King spent three seasons as a member of the Halifax Mooseheads of the QMJHL. His final season in Halifax saw him lead the entire Canadian Hockey League in scoring, with 63 goals. King completed the season as the all-time leader in goals for the Mooseheads with 114.

This Cornerbrook, Newfoundland-native was selected 212th overall by the Vancouver Canucks in the 2001 Entry Draft.


----------



## Knightfall

*Blues goaltending job up for grabs*
*Associated Press*
_9/8/2006 3:09:08 PM_

*It stands to reason that one of the more interesting training camp battles in the NHL begins next week in the Show Me State when the St. Louis Blues open training camp.*

Manny Legace, Curtis Sanford and Jason Bacashihua have been given no promises as to who will be the starting goalie.

''When you look at it all three of our goalies, they have a lot to prove, and the spot and the opportunity is there for somebody to jump up and be that No. 1 guy,'' Blues GM Larry Pleau said this week. ''So the competition has got to be key for us . . . I think they all understand, there's really no promises, it's wide open. Come and show everyone in the hockey world that you're the No. 1 goalie.''

*Added team president John Davidson:* ''We feel that the competition level is going to be very good in camp, and, you know, if somebody plays well, they are going to play. And if not, somebody else will have a shot at playing, so it's a good situation for us.''

Legace is the veteran of the group, a 33-year-old Toronto native who came over as an unrestricted free agent, having been handed a ticket out of Detroit after the Red Wings' first-round exit to Edmonton last spring. Despite a 37-win season that ranked fifth among all NHL goalies, never mind a 2.19 goals-against average that was third-best, Legace was given his walking papers because of his disappointing playoff.

With few interested teams in the mix, the Blues got a real bargain when he signed a US $1.4-million, one-year deal.

''Frankly, he had a terrific regular season in Detroit and when it didn't work in the playoffs, people pointed to goaltending which is understandable but I think there was more to it than just that,'' said Davidson, who joined Pleau on an NHL conference call. ''I think Manny's kick in the playoffs was something he learned a lot about. He's really got an outstanding attitude.

''He just wants to play. He wants to win and wants to prove to the whole hockey world that he could do that. Now we, frankly, love the attitude and that's why he's here.''

*Added Pleau:* ''When you look at a Legace in his career, that's what he wanted is the opportunity to show everybody in this league that he's No. 1, and one thing we could offer is the opportunity for that.''

The Blues had a tough call to make before finally signing Legace because both Sanford and Bacashihua impressed at different times last season. Sanford, 26, went 13-13-0 with a 2.66 GAA and .908 save percentage in 34 games before getting hurt. The 23-year-old Bacashihua, who likely will be the odd man out behind Sanford and Legace, went 4-10-0 with a 3.23 GAA and .899 save percentage.

''We saw how well at times Sanford played and Bacashihua played, and Curtis suffered the knee injury and we didn't want to be in a position where if an injury happened again, we would be hanging and we'd have a problem,'' said Davidson. ''So we've got depth.''

Throw in 20-year-old Czech Marek Schwarz, whom the Blues feel may be their NHL starter one day, not to mention 22-year-old Russian Konstantin Barulin, and St. Louis feels it has more depth than ever between he pipes.

''Schwarz is going to play in the American Hockey League in Peoria,'' said Davidson. ''(Signing Legace) gives a depth where if something happens along the way here, we don't have to force (Schwarz) into something he shouldn't be doing, unless he earns it.

''With the three goalkeepers that are the main ones, the internal competition is terrific. We now have depth there, and at the same time in signing Manny, it put us in a position where we didn't have to make a trade where we lose a significant draft pick or at least maybe a significant prospect.

''So we've helped ourselves for the immediate season, and we've helped ourselves hopefully for the long term, also.''


----------



## Agamon

Flames rookies reported to camp today.  Almost time to start a new "training camp" thread, KF.

Soon be pool time, too.  And I plan on keeping my enormous lead this time around.


----------



## Nightfall

Aggy,

This year I plan on getting back to 2nd place.


----------



## Knightfall

Agamon said:
			
		

> Flames rookies reported to camp today.  Almost time to start a new "training camp" thread, KF.
> 
> Soon be pool time, too.  And I plan on keeping my enormous lead this time around.




Acutally, there are still some re-signings to come, like this one...

*Sabres, Ryan Miller agree to terms*
*Canadian Press*
_9/8/2006 5:14:23 PM_

*BUFFALO, N.Y. (CP) - The Buffalo Sabres re-signed Ryan Miller to an $8-million, three-year deal Friday, ensuring that their No. 1 goalie won't miss the start of training camp next week.*

The 26-year-old will earn $2 million this season, $2.5 million in 2007-08 and $3.5 million in 2008-09. He was the third starting goalie and restricted free agent to sign this week following Ilja Bryzgalov in Anaheim and Kari Lehtonen in Atlanta.

''Ryan was very clear that he was very concerned about being ready for training camp,'' said Miller's agent Mike Liut. ''He didn't want a prolonged situation affecting the team. And that says a lot about Ryan Miller.''

Miller was 30-14-3 with a 2.60 goals-against average in 48 regular-season games for the Sabres last season when he earned $501,600. Despite missing 18 games with a fractured thumb, the native of East Lansing, Michigan, finished among the league's top 10 in wins, GAA and save percentage (.914). Miller's 30 wins tied him with Henrik Lundqvist for most among rookie netminders, and were the second-most by a rookie in Sabres history behind Don Edwards' 38 in 1977-78.

Miller also backstopped Buffalo to within one game of the Stanley Cup final, posting a record of 11-7 with a 2.56 GAA and .908 save percentage in 18 games.


----------



## Knightfall

And this one...

*Canucks ink D Krajicek to new deal*
*Sports Ticker*
_9/8/2006 6:45:00 PM_

*VANCOUVER, British Columbia (Ticker) - The Vancouver Canucks on Friday secured the services of the "other" player they acquired for Todd Bertuzzi, signing defenseman Lukas Krajicek to a new contract.*

Terms were not disclosed.

In exchange for the much-maligned Bertuzzi, goaltender Alex Auld and blue-liner Bryan Allen, the Canucks obtained Krajicek along with star netminder Roberto Luongo and a sixth-round pick from Florida on June 23.  The 23-year-old Czech completed his first full NHL season with the Panthers in 2005-06, collecting two goals, 14 assists and 50 penalty minutes in 67 games.

Krajicek also represented his country at the World Championship earlier this year, registering eight penalty minutes in nine games in helping the Czech Republic capture the silver medal.

Drafted 24th overall in 2001, Krajicek has recorded three goals and 23 points in 90 career games over parts of three campaigns.


----------



## Knightfall

*Oilers, Lupul working on deal*
*Sportsnet.ca News*
_September 10, 2006_

*Sportsnet.ca -- The Edmonton Oilers continue to negotiate with restricted free agent winger Joffrey Lupul.*

The player's agent, Peter Semonick, met with the club's assistant general manager Scott Howson on Friday.

The two sides have discussed one, two and three-year deals. Should a three-year contract be reached, Lupul would give up two years of arbitration rights. There are reports the two sides are about $400,000 apart on the three-year deal.

Talks are expected to resume on Monday.

The Oilers acquired Lupul, along with Ladislav Smid, a first-round selection in 2007 and a pair of picks in 2008, in a deal with the Anaheim Ducks for defenceman Chris Pronger.

Lupul registered 53 points (28 goals, 25 assists) in 81 games with the Ducks last season.


----------



## Knightfall

*Zhamnov could retire*
*TheFourthPeriod.com*
_September 10, 2006_

*Bruins center Alexei Zhamnov is expecteded to report to training camp this week, supposedly to fail his medical examination, according to the Boston Globe.*

Bruins Peter Chiarelli told the newspaper the 35-year-old pivot faces no option but to retire, because of the ankle he broke last season.

Zhamnov, who shattered his ankle last season, will be categorized a "long-term injury exception."

The Bruins must pay Zhamnov his remaining salary ($8.2 million over 2-years), but it will be count against the salary cap.

Meanwhile, the Globe claims the Bruins are considering extending training camp invitations to some of the veterans still looking for work.

"There's a lot more of them this year," Bruins GM Peter Chiarelli told the Globe. "I've been talking to three guys about invitations, but I want to see how rookie camp goes first, and we'll see from there."

Chiarelli could invite Tom Fitzgerald, who wasn't extended a new contract by the Bruins. Former B's Jason Allison, Brian Leetch, and Anson Carter aren't expected to get invitations to camp.


----------



## Knightfall

*Hawks, Ruutu far from contract*
*TheFourthPeriod.com*
_September 10, 2006_

*The Blackhawks and restricted free agent Tuomo Ruutu do not appear to be close to an agreement, reports the Chicago Daily Herald.*

According to the paper, Ruutu is in Finland and not working out at a camp this week organized by his agent, Bill Zito, in Hoffman Estates.

Blackhawks GM Dale Tallon told the Daily Herald he expects to sign Ruutu before the start of camp.

"I think we'll get something done," Tallon said. "We'll be fair."

The paper claims the Hawks appear to have leverage in the negotiations because of Ruutu's recent rash of injuries – he played in only 15 games last season.

Ruutu earned $858,000 last season in the final year of his three-year entry-level deal.


----------



## Knightfall

*Zherdev negotiations heating up*
*TheFourthPeriod.com*
_September 10, 2006_

*The Blue Jackets and restricted free agent Nikolai Zherdev stepped up contract negotiations this week, reports the Columbus Dispatch.*

Blue Jackets GM Doug MacLean told the paper the team made three offers: $1.25 million for one-year, $3.9 million for two-years and $6.6 million for three-years.

According to the Dispatch, Zherdev's primary agent, Rolland Hedges, countered Thursday night: $2.75 million for one-year, $5.75 million for two-years and $9 million for three-years.

On Friday, the team made another offer ($6.9 million for three-years), but have yet to hear back from Hedges.

It's believed the two sides are much closer to a deal, but MacLean says negotiations have dragged on because they are waiting to see what Edmonton's Joffrey Lupul (a restricted free agent) receives.


----------



## Knightfall

*Report: Vokoun gets new four-year deal*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_9/11/2006 1041 AM_

*The Nashville Predators have called a news conference for Monday afternoon at which they are expected to announce the signing of goaltender Tomas Vokoun to a new four-year deal.*

The Tennesean reprts that Vokoun, who will earn $2.28 million this season under the terms of his current contract, has inked a new four-year deal that will kick-in after this season ends. Financial terms were not reported.

"I'm happy to be staying," Vokoun told the Tennesean on Sunday night. "I really like the Nashville organization and Nashville has always been very good for me and my family. I'm excited about the future."

Vokoun set a franchise mark with 36 wins last season, helped by a 2.67 goals against average and a .919 save percentage. He was fourth in Vezina Trophy voting for the league's top goaltender.

Vokoun's season ended early when doctors discovered blood clots in his abdomen.  He spent three months on blood thinners until doctors determined the largest clot was harmless.

"We'd said that we'd look into (a new contract) once we got the health issues resolved," Vokoun told the Tennesean. "We wanted to get it done before the start of the season. With all the changes on the team, I'm just happy to be staying."


----------



## Knightfall

*Canucks ink Linden to one year*
*Sportsnet.ca News*
_September 11, 2006_

*Sportsnet.ca -- Trevor Linden will be back for another year with the Canucks. Sportsnet has learned the 17-year NHL veteran has agreed to a one-year deal in Vancouver.*

The Medicine Hat, Alberta-native was originally selected second overall by the Canucks in the 1988 Entry Draft and now seems certain to end his career with the club. Linden has also suited up for the Washington Capitals, Montreal Canadins and New York Islanders, playing a total of 1,243 games for 830 career points (356 goals, 474 assists).

While Linden has never been an offensive force in the league, he did manage to record at least 30 goals six times in his career. His strength, however, was in his defensive play where Linden established himself as a solid two-way player.

Linden also served as president for the NHL Players' Association before deciding not to seek re-election this past July. He held that position since June 1998.


----------



## Knightfall

*Westcott nets extension with Jackets*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_9/11/2006 3:19:08 PM_

*The Columbus Blue Jackets have re-signed defenseman Duvie Westcott to a three-year contract extension through the 2009-10 season, club President and General Manager Doug MacLean announced today.*

As is club policy, terms were not disclosedfor the new deal, but Westcott is slated to earn $500,000 this season on his old contract.

Westcott, 28, is coming off the best year of his National Hockey League career in 2005-06 as he established career highs with 6 goals, 22 assists, 28 points, 133 penalty minutes and a +1 rating in 78 games with the Blue Jackets.  He third in ice time (22:34) for Columbus last season.

"Since joining our organization as an undrafted free agent in 2001, Duvie has worked incredibly hard to become a very good, two-way NHL defenseman," said MacLean.  "On the ice, he plays with passion and consistency every night.  Off the ice, he is a tremendous person who is liked and respected by his teammates and coaches.  We're thrilled that he will remain a part of our organization for the next four years."

The 5'11", 197-pounder from Winnipeg, Manitoba was originally signed by the Blue Jackets as a free agent on May 10, 2001.

In 155 career games with the Blue Jackets, he has accumulated 6 goals, 36 assists and 42 points, plus 251 penalty minutes in 155 career games.


----------



## Knightfall

*'Canes Kaberle out at least four months*
*Sports Ticker*
_9/11/2006 5:26:16 PM_

*RALEIGH, North Carolina (Ticker) - The Stanley Cup champion Carolina Hurricanes will be without one of their best offensive players when they begin defense of their title next month.*

The Hurricanes announced Monday that defenseman Frantisek Kaberle underwent shoulder surgery and will be sidelined at least four months.

Kaberle, 32, emerged as an offensive force on the blue line in 2005-06, his first season with Carolina. The Czech collected six goals and a career-high 38 assists in 77 games, leading all Hurricanes defensemen in scoring.

The 6-0 Kaberle also made valuable contributions in Carolina's run to the Stanley Cup, scoring four goals and registering 13 points in 25 postseason contests.

A third-round draft selection of the Los Angeles Kings in 1999, Kaberle has 26 goals and 129 assists in 386 career games over five-plus seasons with Los Angeles, Atlanta and Carolina.


----------



## Knightfall

*Flyers sign Gagne to five-year deal*
*TSN.ca Staff (with files from CP)*
_9/11/2006 10:36:49 PM_

*The Philadelphia Flyers have agreed to a five-year deal with forward Simon Gagne worth $5.25 million a season.*

The signing ends a long summer of negotiations between Gagne, a restricted free agent, and Flyers general manager Bob Clarke. Clarke met with Gagne's agent, Bob Sauve, on Monday.

"It's a pretty good day for myself and my family for sure," Gagne said.  "(Philadelphia) is the city I love. I have my house there. I love the place and the fans."

"I think it was critical to our organization to get Simon signed and to get him signed for a number of years," Clarke said. "He's one of the better two-way players in the game."

Gagne had said he would not be at the start of Flyers training camp on September 15th unless he had a contract in place.

"I think if a player has to miss training camp it is disruptive for the player and it is disruptive for the team," explained Clarke. "I think it was critical to our organization to get Simon signed and to get him signed for a number of years."

"Simon is a very complete player," Flyers coach Ken Hitchcock told the Canadian Press in a telephone interview. "He plays the most minutes on the team, he goes against the other team's best player, he can handle multiple positions. He does all of the other things needed to win."

Hitchcock could not help but consider the possibilities for having his top line in place all season, "I think the potential is there if he and Peter and (Mike) Knuble and the line stay healthy," he said. "If the line stays healthy, it has a chance to do some serious damage."

Gagne, who was reportedly asking for $5 million to $6 million a year, is coming off a career-high 47 goals and 79 points last season. The 26-year-old was taken 22nd overall by the Flyers in the 1998 Entry Draft and has 160 goals and 324 points in 426 career NHL games. Gagne was also part of Canada's 2002 gold medal wining hockey team at the Salt Lake City winter games.


----------



## Knightfall

*Bruins forward Tom Fitzgerald retires*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_9/12/2006 3:04:33 PM_

*Boston Bruins forward Tom Fitzgerald has announced his retirement as a National Hockey League player.*

''I'm very proud to retire as a Boston Bruin,'' said Fitzgerald. ''I came to Boston with an agenda, which was to play here and live out a childhood dream. I did that and I'm very lucky and very fortunate. I took a lot of pride in wearing that sweater and I'm walking away a very happy man.''

Fitzgerald, a native of Billerica, MA, played in 17 NHL seasons with the Bruins, Toronto Maple Leafs, Chicago Blackhawks, Nashville Predators, Colorado Avalanche, Florida Panthers and New York Islanders.

''It is a tremendous achievement to play 17 seasons in the National Hockey League,'' said Bruins General Manager Peter Chiarelli. ''It shows not only a high level of talent, but of commitment and character as well. I know from talking to Tom recently how proud he was to wear a Bruins uniform and I can say that the Bruins were equally as proud to have him represent the team.''

Fitzgerald scored 139 goals and dished out 190 assists in 1097 NHL games.  He was drafted out of Providence College by the New York Islanders in 1986 in the first round (17th overall).

He scored a career high 18 goals with the Panthers in the 1993-94 season, the team's inaugural season.


----------



## Knightfall

*Sabres sign Zagrapan, three others*
*Sports Ticker*
_9/12/2006 4:14:36 PM_

*BUFFALO, N.Y. (AP) - Centre Marek Zagrapan, the Buffalo Sabres' first-round draft pick last year, is among four players signed by the team.*

The Sabres also announced Tuesday that former defenceman James Patrick was hired as an assistant coach. For Patrick, a 21-year NHL veteran, this is his second stint as a Sabres assistant after he left the team before last season to play in Germany.

Patrick ended his NHL career after playing six years with the Sabres. He fills the spot on Lindy Ruff's staff vacated by Scott Arniel, who in July was hired as head coach of the American Hockey League's Manitoba Moose.

Zagrapan, selected 13th overall, signed a three-year deal worth about US $2.3 million Sunday, and has joined the Sabres for the start of their rookie training camp. He had 35 goals and 52 assists for 87 points in 59 games last season with Chicoutimi of the Quebec Major Junior League.

Zagrapan is expected to open this season with Rochester, Buffalo's AHL affiliate.

*The Sabres also re-signed three minor-league forwards, Jiri Novotny, Michael Ryan and Chris Thorburn.* Ryan and Thorburn signed $450,000 contracts for this season.

Novotny, drafted 22nd overall in 2001 by Buffalo, made his NHL debut last season, scoring two goals and an assist in 14 regular-season games, and had no points in four playoff games. He also led Rochester with 54 points (17 goals, 37 assists) last year.

Thorburn, Buffalo's second-round 2001 draft pick, had an assist in two games last season, and added 23 goals and 27 assists with Rochester. Ryan has spent the past three seasons in Rochester after being acquired by Buffalo in a trade with Dallas in March 2003.

The Sabres, who open training camp Friday, also announced that assistant coach Brian McCutcheon has been promoted to associate head coach; scout Kevin Devine has been promoted to director of amateur scouting; and scout Scott Schranz has been promoted to director of amateur scouting operations.


----------



## Knightfall

*Oilers sign Lupul to three-year deal*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_9/12/2006 4:20:23 PM_

*The Edmonton Oilers have signed restricted free agent forward Joffrey Lupul to a three-year deal worth $6.935 million.*

Lupul had totals of 28 goals and 25 assists in 81 games with the Anaheim Ducks last season.  He added nine goals and two assists in 16 playoff games.

The Oilers acquired Lupul in the Chris Pronger trade that also say them receive Ladislav Smid, a first round pick in 2007, a conditional first round pick and a second round pick in 2008.


----------



## Knightfall

*Holy Hockeysticks!*

*DiPietro signs 15-year deal with Isles*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_9/12/2006 5:15:43 PM_

*The New York Islanders have signed goalie Rick DiPietro to a 15-year, $67.5 million contract.  The deal will pay DiPietro $4.5 million annually.*

''In all of our discussions with Rick, he made it clear that he wanted to be an Islander for the rest of his career,'' said Islanders general manager Garth Snow. ''But it was of equal importance to Rick that we work out a deal that would allow us to continue to build a Stanley Cup contender for years to come. This deal is great news for our franchise and our fans.''

''I'm extremely appreciative of the commitment (Islanders owner) Charles Wang and Garth have made to me,'' said DiPietro.

Islanders' owner Charles Wang, who was directly involved in the negotiations, had indicated that if DiPietro didn't sign by Friday, when the team opens training camp in Nova Scotia, that DiPietro would not play in the 2006-07 season.

''Rick's made no secret for a long time that he wanted to be an Islander his whole career,'' DiPietro's agent Paul Krepelka told The Associated Press.

DiPietro, who turns 25 next week, is a restricted free agent who could become unrestricted in two more seasons.

Last season, DiPietro went 30-24-5 with a 3.02 goals-against average and a .900 save percentage.

The deal is believed to be the second longest in NHL history, only topped by the 21-year deal Wayne Gretzky signed with the Edmonton Oilers in 1979.  The longest deal in major North American pro sports is the $25-million, 25-year deal Magic Johnson signed with the NBA Lakers in 1981.  The Islanders also signed Alexei Yashin to an $87.5 million, 10-year contract in 2001.

''Clubs are free to make their own decsions within the confines laid out in the collective bargaining agreement and other applicable league rules,'' NHL deputy commissioner Bill Daly told The Canadian Press. ''Some decisions turn out well, others not so well. Time will tell whether this will be a good decision or a bad one for the Islanders.''

DiPietro is scheduled to receive $4.5 million in each season of the contract. With the value of the deal spread over the length of the contract, DiPietro's salary would rank eighth among NHL goaltenders for the coming season.

Chicago's Nikolai Khabibulin is currently the league's highest-paid goaltender at $6.75 million a year.

New York Newsday reports DiPietro is guaranteed the full $67.5 million if he suffers a career-ending injury, but it's not yet clear what would happen if he were to retire before the deal expires.  The Islanders only have insurance on the first six years of the deal.  If DiPietro is healthy at the end of that six-year term, they can purchase another six years of insurance.

*Meanwhile, the New York Post reports that the Islanders have also signed center Viktor Kozlov to a one-year deal.*

_(Files from Canadian Press were used in this report)_


----------



## Knightfall

*Hockey world reacts to DiPietro deal*
*Canadian Press*
_9/12/2006 5:14:07 PM_

*Dumbfounded. Shocked. And lots of laughter.*

The hockey world was abuzz Tuesday in the wake of Rick DiPietro's staggering US$67.5-million, 15-year contract with the New York Islanders.

''What's my reaction? Amazement,'' said a Western Conference GM who requested anonymity.

The Islanders believe DiPietro is destined to become a top-five goalie in the league and will be a bargain at $4.5 million a year.

Most other GMs weren't buying it Tuesday. They feel there's very little argument in favour of signing any player in the NHL to a 15-year contract, let alone a goalie yet to prove himself.

''Let's just say DiPietro takes off and he becomes a star and a top-five goalie and you have to pay him $7 million a year, let him go to another team if you can't afford him because you can get a pretty damn good goalie at $4 million every year,'' said an Eastern Conference GM.

''They're trying to protect themselves from that $7-million salary but quite honestly, it's an absolutely ridiculous thing to do,'' added the GM. ''From an organization's point of view, it makes absolutely no sense.''

The NHL's head office can't be thrilled about the deal but there's not much commissioner Gary Bettman could do to stop it even if he wanted to.

''There's nothing in the constitution that says you can't sign a player for 15 years,'' said an Eastern Conference GM.

It's believed the league stepped in last year when former Isles GM Mike Milbury first tried to sign DiPietro to a $60-million, 15-year contract, discouraging the NHL club from going forward with it. This time, according to a source close to the talks, owner Charles Wang was directly involved and wasn't going to take no for an answer.

''Clubs are free to make their own decisions within the confines laid out in the collective bargaining agreement and other applicable league rules,'' NHL deputy commissioner Bill Daly told The Canadian Press. ''Some decisions turn out well, others not so well.

''Time will tell whether this will be a good decision or a bad one for the Islanders.''

A real danger in the longevity of the deal is that no one knows what kind of collective bargaining agreement the NHL will have in the future. The current deal expires in five years.

''I don't know the benefit of a 15-year contract,'' said Philadelphia's Bob Clarke, the only GM contacted by CP who would go on the record on the subject. ''But they must have their own thoughts on that. They also signed (Alexei) Yashin to 10 (years). For us, in today's world, we think five years is a long contract. . . .

''But if DiPietro turns out to be one the best goalies in the league, then it's a hell of a deal.''

Now the Islanders have two monster contracts they're stuck with after Yashin signed on for $87.5 million over 10 years in 2001. The current CBA prohibits any contract from being renegotiated.

''DiPietro's an Islander for life because they're never moving that contract,'' said a Western Conference GM. ''You can say it's only 4.5 but it's 4.5 until the cows come home. Obviously if he plays at a high level they've got themselves a bargain I guess but if he doesn't, you have him on the books for a lifetime.

''Is he one of the 10 best goalies in the league today? I would say no right now,'' he added. ''Unless his career is ready to take a big step forward, you've yourself an average goalie for $4.5 million a year. And you've got him for the rest of your life and Yashin for the rest of your life. Geez.''

DiPietro's contract is guaranteed and he will be paid in full should he retire because of injury. If he ends his career otherwise before the deal expires, he would forfeit the remaining dollars. That would be the only out for the Islanders.

Another possible concern is that you may have a 25-year-old goalie that now lacks motivation. He's just won the lottery.

''How's he going to react to all this?,'' wondered one GM. ''He's never going to have another negotiation in his career, how motivated will he be? If this Rick DiPietro isn't a completely passionate athlete, he's going to sleep. He has to, that's just human nature.''


----------



## Knightfall

*Zherdev, Blue Jackets remain far apart*
*Canadian Press*
_9/12/2006 5:29:59 PM_

*Nikolai Zherdev began his Russian league season Sunday and it appears more and more likely that he's going to stay there this year.*

The Columbus Blue Jackets are set to open camp Friday and the 21-year-old restricted free agent won't be there as he remains far apart on a new contract.

"Right now it would appear he's not going to be playing here unless there's a sudden change," Jackets GM Doug MacLean told The Canadian Press on Tuesday.

MacLean said he offered the Zherdev camp US$6.9 million over three years but hasn't heard back.

"We told them Friday night to get back to us and they never responded. That would lead me to believe they haven't accepted it," said MacLean.

The $6.9-million offer is similar to what fellow winger Joffrey Lupul signed with the Edmonton Oilers on Tuesday. Lupul signed for $6.935 million.

"They want to use that as a comparable but I told them we can't use that as a comparable," Zherdev's agent Rolland Hedges said Tuesday. "Nikolai Zherdev is in a different set of circumstances than any player they've mentioned as a comparable."

Zherdev, who made $942,400 last season, was second in goals (27) and points (54) with the Jackets last year, his second in the NHL. Lupul, who turns 23 next week, had 28 goals in 81 regular-season games last year and another nine in the playoffs. It was also his second NHL season.

MacLean also offered $1.25 million for one year and $3.9 million for two years.

"I'm trying to be fair here," said MacLean. "It's not a pissing match or anything, it's just a matter that we don't agree on the comparables."

Hedges said they've countered with either $8.5 million over three years, $5.75 million over two years or $2.5 million for one year.

In the meantime, Zherdev continues to play with Russian club Khimik Voskresenk where it's believed he's earning $1.5 million _ tax-free.

"Nikolai would not have signed a deal and reported to the Russian team on June 23 had we been having reasonable discussions with Columbus," said Hedges. "That says it all in a nutshell."

The Russian deal includes an out clause if Zherdev can agree to terms with Columbus before Oct. 5, the day before the Jackets' regular-season opener. If there's no deal by then, Zherdev is gone for the season.

"I'm looking at other options right now," MacLean, hinting at a possible signing or trade. "He's had a fair offer from us.

"He's got the option to stay in Russia and that's fine but he's going to have to go through us at some point to come back to the NHL."


----------



## Knightfall

*Canucks to match Kesler to offer sheet*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_9/12/2006 4:55:03 PM_

*The Philadelphia Flyers have signed Vancouver Canucks restricted free agent forward Ryan Kesler to an offer sheet.  Sources tell TSN the deal is worth $1.9 million for one season.*

The Vancouver Canucks have seven days to match this offer, but sources have told TSN it is absolutely certain the Vancouver Canucks will match the offer sheet.

Canuck GM Dave Nonis is refusing comment today, but the Canucks say there's likely to be a news conference on Wednesday, at which time Nonis will address the Kesler issue.

The Canucks have seven days to decide whether to match but a source close to the Canucks said the decision to match Philadelphia's offer sheet has already been made and Kesler will remain a Canuck, earning $1.9 million, which is more than twice what he was being offered by Vancouver.

As soon as Vancouver matches, NHL rules prohibit Kesler from being traded by Vancouver for a period of one year.

The last NHL offer sheet came in 1998, when the Carolina Hurricanes offered Sergei Fedorov a six-year contract worth $28 million.  The Detroit Red Wings matched it.

In 82 games with the Canucks last season, the 22-year-old forward tallied ten goals, 13 assists and 79 penalty minutes.  Kesler was drafted by the Canucks in the first round (23rd overall) of the 2003 NHL Entry Draft.


----------



## Knightfall

*Kaigorodov joins the Senators*
*Canadian Press*
_9/12/2006 5:45:15 PM_

*OTTAWA (CP) - The Ottawa Senators have agreed to terms on a two-year, entry-level deal with Russian centre Alexei Kaigorodov.*

Kaigorodov was Ottawa's second-round pick, 47th overall, in the 2002 NHL entry draft.

The 23-year-old had nine goals and 23 assists in 50 games with Metallurg Magnitogorsk of the Russian league last season, his fifth year in the league.

In 2004-05, the native of Chelyabinsk, Russia, led Magnitogorsk in scoring with 49 points (15-34) in 57 games.

Kaigorodov skated with Russia twice in 2003, representing his country at the IIHF world championship in Helsinki and the world junior championship in Halifax where Russia defeated Canada in the gold-medal game.


----------



## Knightfall

*From Sportsnet.ca!*

*Hockey Hearsay*
_September 12, 2006_

*Gionta to attend training camp*
Despite not having a contract, Brian Gionta has decided to put his career at risk and attend Devils training camp.

The New Jersey Devils leading goal scorer will be purchasing insurance on his own dime in order for him to attend trainig cammp, *reports the New York Post.*

The unsigned Gionta took the unconventional root of not filing for arbitration over the summer, instead hoping general manager Lou Lamoriello would sign him to a long-term deal. Lamoriello though, has been hamstrung by the salary cap which is preventing him from signing Gionta, along with Paul Martin and David Hale.


----------



## Knightfall

*DiPietro and Kesler headline big day*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_9/12/2006 6:59:21 PM_

*It was, by any standard you care to use, a remarkable day in the short history of the post-lockout NHL.*

Unprecedented doesn't begin to do it justice. Unbelievable is more like it.

First there was the 15-year, $67.5 million contract between netminder Rick DiPietro and the New York Islanders, a deal that left other NHL general managers shaking their head in disbelief.

''Crazy,'' one NHL GM told TSN. ''Just (expletive deleted) crazy.''

But that was just a warm-up to the seismic activity of the afternoon, when the Philadelphia Flyers extended an offer sheet to restricted free agent centre Ryan Kesler of the Vancouver Canucks.

It is the first time an NHL offer sheet has been tendered to a Group 2 restricted free agent since the summer of 1999 – more than eight years ago – when the Tampa Bay Lightning attempted to pluck Brett Hauer from the Edmonton Oilers. The Oilers matched the Lightning offer then, just as the Vancouver Canucks will match the Flyers' offer now.

Canuck GM Dave Nonis refused comment today on the Kesler situation but sources close to the Canucks said it is 100 per certain that Vancouver will match the Flyers' offer of $1.9 million and keep Kesler in the fold. It's expected Nonis will make a statement at a news conference in Vancouver on Wednesday.

The Kesler offer sheet may not be as attention grabbing as when the New York Rangers tendered an offer sheet to Joe Sakic of Colorado or the Carolina Hurricanes gave an offer sheet to Detroit's Sergei Fedorov – both in the summer of 1997 and on both occasions the players' existing team matched the offers – but the Kesler situation has sent shockwaves throughout the NHL nonetheless.

Whether those waves are good or bad news depends on which side of the fence you're on.

''This is a great day,'' one player agent told TSN. ''It's about time (an offer sheet was tendered). Hopefully, it's the first of many. Maybe the old boys' club is breaking up.''

If the agents were celebrating the possibility of GMs like Philadelphia's Bob Clarke playing cut-throat managing, and opening the door to more offers sheets, many other GMs were furious.

''I thought the DiPietro deal was the height of stupidity but this Kesler deal tops it,'' said one NHL GM. ''Does Clarkie actually think Vancouver isn't going to match? Every team will match. You have to. You have to protect your assets no matter what. All this is going to do is drive up the cost to do business. This is going to be ridiculously inflationary, even in the cap system we have. It's crazy.''

It should be pointed out the Flyers' GM didn't do anything he wasn't entitled to. There is a provision in the new CBA to make offer sheets with the compensation clearly spelled out. If Vancouver chooses not to match, the Canucks will receive Philadelphia's second-round pick in the 2007 NHL entry draft. Amid speculation that injured centre Keith Primeau won't be cleared for contact in time for the beginning of the Flyers' camp on Friday, and may not be able to play at all, Clarke was trying to bolster his team up the middle in the form of Kesler, a hard-driving 22-year-old two-way pivot who scored 10 goals and 23 points in 82 games for Vancouver last season.

But there's no question Clarke's brazen move will impact others, primarily the Canucks, but potentially every team in the NHL.

Here's how the impact will be felt.

In Vancouver, the Canucks presented Kesler with a qualifying offer of $564,000, which is what his base salary was for last season. Extending that offer to Kesler protected the Canucks' rights to the player. Kesler's agent Kurt Overhardt and Nonis have been negotiating a two-year that would pay Kesler $825,000 this season and $850,000 next season. By all accounts, that negotiation was close to being complete when the Flyer offer sheet materialized on Tuesday.

The Canucks have a seven-day period to match the offer or take the compensation in the form of the second-round draft pick. But if they match the offer, and there's seemingly no doubt that they will, they cannot trade Kesler for a period of one year and must pay him a salary of $1.9 million, which is more than double what they expected to.

But the impact league-wide could be significant.

If the Canucks want to hold onto Kesler at the end of this season, they must extend him a qualifying offer of $1.9 million. That qualifying offer can be used as a comparable by other Group 2 players who file for salary arbitration.

''So the going rate for a young 10-goal scorer in this league is going to $1.9 million,'' an NHL GM said. ''We're starting a whole new inflation spiral. It's going to cost every team in this league. It's bad for all us. It's really bad business.''

Another GM said he could understand the Flyers' offer sheet tactic if the Canucks were unable to fit Kesler's $1.9 million under the salary cap, but that apparently is not the case. Sources suggest Kesler's figure of $1.9 million will take Vancouver to $43 million for 22 players – that's $1 million under the cap and one player under the 23-man roster limit.

''This might inconvenience Vancouver a little bit but there was no chance Philadelphia was getting Kesler on the offer sheet, none at all and now we're all going to pay for it,'' the GM said.

Sources say Clarke tried to trade for Kesler earlier in the summer, but was rebuffed by Nonis. When a trade couldn't be worked out, sources said, Clarke suggested to Nonis he might tender an offer sheet, to which Nonis reportedly said he would match under any circumstances.

Not surprisingly, there is all sorts of talk of retribution. Other GMs say they can hardly wait for some of the talented young Flyers – Jeff Carter and Mike Richards, in particular – to become restricted free agents so other teams can make Clarke's life miserable with an offer sheet.

But one GM cautioned against that type of thinking.

''That is precisely how we all ended up in a financial mess before the lockout,'' the GM said. ''One team trying to stick it to another team. You would have thought we had learned our lessons.''

The agents, meanwhile, love that talk. They think the NHL managers have become way too cozy with each other and the spirit of competition isn't as great as it should be.

The big difference now is that the league, as a whole, is protected from runaway inflation. No more than 54 per cent of hockey revenue can be spent on player costs, but that still creates many day-to-day operating headaches for the managers.

Either way, between DiPietro's unprecedented 15-year deal that was negotiated by an owner wouldn't deal with the goalies' agents and the Flyers' stunning offer sheet to Kesler, it was a remarkable day in the post-lockout NHL and one that may be felt on many fronts for some time to come.


----------



## Knightfall

*Blues' Orszagh to undergo knee surgery*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_9/12/2006 7:45:16 PM_

*St. Louis Blues forward Vladimir Orszagh will undergo surgery on his left knee.*

As a result, Orszagh will be out of the Blues lineup for an undetermined amount of time.

Last season, Orszagh scored four goals and added five assists in 16 games for the Blues. The Slovakian native started the season with the Phoenix Coyotes before being claimed off waivers by the Blue in December.

He missed the last 24 games due to a leg injury.


----------



## Knightfall

*Report: Flyers Primeau to retire*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_9/12/2006 8:06:27 PM_

*Keith Primeau expects to announce his retirement by the end of the week according to a report in the Philadelphia Inquirer on Tuesday.*

"I've had those discussions with my wife and I will have something more to say about it either Wednesday or Thursday," Primeau explained to The Inquirer.

"It's very tough to face," explained Primeau regarding leaving the team and the game behind. "I have not talked to the club since last week. I had been looking to get myself back into a position to play."

The 34-year-old has been battling post-concussion syndrome after taking a blow to the head from the Canadiens Alexander Perezhogin last October.

Primeau has spent parts of 6 seasons with the Flyers and was named captain in 2001. He has played 909 games over his 14 seasons in the NHL with Detroit, Hartford/Carolina and Philadelphia. Over his career he recorded 266 goals and 353 assists.


----------



## Agamon

And the Isles gong show continues.  Wow.  Just wow.


----------



## Nightfall

Well that sucks about Primeau, but at least we got Gagne and Forsberg...for how ever long Peter lasts.  Oh well.


----------



## Knightfall

Agamon said:
			
		

> And the Isles gong show continues.  Wow.  Just wow.




Don't you mean the Isles "wang" show.  

Seriously, I feel bad for Islanders fans. They don't deserve this.

News inserted (I missed this one)...

*Clark named captain of Caps*
*Canadian Press*
_9/13/2006 4:25:57 PM_

*WASHINGTON (CP) - Chris Clark is the new captain of the Washington Capitals.*

The 30-year-old winger becomes the 13th captain in franchise history after Jeff Halpern left via free agency this summer.

''The true leader in our dressing room has always been our goalie Olaf Kolzig but it's a technicality (league rules) that he can't be the captain,'' Clark told The Canadian Press on Wednesday. ''So I really had not thought too much about it until Monday when (coach) Glen Hanlon called me in for a meeting and told me about it. It's a huge honour.''

The Caps had been considering franchise player Alexander Ovechkin but the Calder Trophy winner politely declined, saying he wants to improve his English before taking on such a huge responsibility.

''Just him saying that, taking himself out of consideration, shows that he is a leader,'' Clark said of Ovechkin. ''To be 21 years old and say something like that, it shows huge maturity. And he's always showed maturity. He's definitely the best player on the ice for us and eventually this team will be his and he'll be ready for it.''

Clark played on Ovechkin's line last season, putting up career highs in goals (20) and points (39) while also registering 110 penalty minutes.

''Leadership is not a sometime thing or a come and go thing,'' said Caps GM George McPhee. ''It is an all-the-time thing. Chris Clark has all-the-time leadership qualities. He is a leader in the mold of one of our all-time favourites, Dale Hunter; a quiet man off the ice, a cantankerous, ultra-competitive player on the ice.''

The six-foot, 200-pounder was acquired from Calgary in August 2005 along with a seventh-round draft choice in the 2007 entry draft in exchange for a seventh-round choice in 2006 and a sixth-round choice in 2007. He has 55 goals and 55 assists in 356 career NHL games and was part of the Calgary Flames team that reached the Stanley Cup final in 2004.

After struggling to stay in the NHL earlier in his career, Clark never once thought he'd ever be an NHL captain.

''No, never,'' he said with a laugh. ''My first two years were up and down with the minors and I was battling. My goal was just to stay in the league, never mind ever be a captain. It never crossed my mind.''


----------



## Knightfall

*Avalanche sign Brunette to extension*
*Canadian Press*
_9/13/2006 12:31:25 PM_

*DENVER (CP) - The Colorado Avalanche extended forward Andrew Brunette's contract by one year on Wednesday, keeping him with the team until 2008.*

The 33-year-old had a career-high 24 goals for Colorado last season and was already under contract at US$800,000 for this year. Terms of his one-year extension beyond that were not released.

"Andrew had a very strong season last year," Avs GM Francois Giguere said in a release. "He's been a solid, consistent performer throughout his career and we're looking for much of the same from him over the next two years. He's a gifted athlete and a key contributor to our offence."

Brunette has 145 goals and 407 points in 624 career games for the Avalanche, Washington, Nashville, Atlanta and Minnesota.


----------



## Knightfall

*Clarke goes on offensive defending offer*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_9/13/2006 1:35:53 PM_

*For all the NHL general managers, or anyone else for that matter, who are enraged over the Philadelphia Flyers' offer sheet to Vancouver's Ryan Kesler, Flyer GM Bob Clarke has a message:*

"I don't give a (expletive deleted) if nobody likes me, I could care less," Clarke told TSN. "But they shouldn't be getting mad at me, I didn't put the (offer sheet) rule in the collective bargaining agreement. If they're mad, they should call Gary Bettman and complain to him. Get mad at Gary Bettman. He's in charge of the rules, not me. I didn't realize there were some rules we're not allowed to use."

Clarke said he knew when he extended the one-year, $1.9 million offer sheet to the 22-year-old Kesler, a 10-goal scorer last season who was on the verge of re-signing for half that much with the Canucks, that he would incur the wrath of his brethren.

Too bad, Clarke said.

"I'm trying to make my team better," Clarke said. "There's a rule that says we can put out offer sheets. So I did it. You know, it's funny, they made new rules so we're operating in a system where we all get to spend the same amount of money. Philadelphia and Detroit can't spend any more than Nashville or Anaheim. Those are the rules. We all live by them. No one can accuse Philadelphia or Detroit of spending more money than everyone else now. But when I go and use a rule that is there, everybody is all over me about it."

And Clarke was just getting warmed up.

"To me, our thinking is completely backward," Clarke said. "I lost Kim Johnsson to (unrestricted) free agency because the Minnesota Wild gave him $4.8 million. Well, the Flyers had to give (revenue sharing) money to Minnesota and other teams and I don't like that but it's the rules. And then Minnesota takes that money and signs my player and there are no rules to say I can keep him if I match. I wish I had all the options with Kim Johnsson that Vancouver has with Kesler. They can match and keep him or they can let him go. It's up to them."

As for those who suggest Clarke should not have tendered the offer sheet because Vancouver will match and the market value for 22-year-old, 10-goal scorers will be inflated, Clark took umbrage with that.

"Sure, in the old system, teams always matched offer sheets but this is a new system with a salary cap and you have to make hard decisions that affect your team not just for this year but the years to come, too," Clarke said. "I don't know that Vancouver will match. Maybe we get the player. That's the idea. It's a few days to training camp, the player wasn't signed and we have a need for that type of player in our organization. Why wouldn't I try it? Everyone says it's causing salaries to go up. That's crap. We've all got salary caps and if it is true it drives up salaries, well, doesn't Boston signing (Zdeno) Chara to a $7 million deal or Chicago signing (Martin) Havlat to a $6 million deal drive up salaries, too? Give me a break.

"A lot of guys in this league like the rules when it suits them and they don't like them when it doesn't. Too bad for them. I'm just playing by the rules that are there. To be honest, I'm surprised more teams aren't doing it.”


----------



## Knightfall

*More on the Kozlov signing!*

*Isles sign Kozlov; invite Park, Dunham*
*Sports Ticker*
_9/13/2006 218 PM_

*UNIONDALE, N.Y. (CP0 - This time the New York Islanders settled for a one-year deal.*

A day after handing goalie Rick DiPietro a record US$67.5-million, 15-year contract, the Isles handed unrestricted free agent Viktor Kozlov an $865,000, one-year contract.

The 6-5, 230-pound Russian centre had 12 goals and 13 assists in 69 games with the New Jersey Devils last season. He also went eight for 12 in the shootout.

"Viktor brings a lot to the table," said Islanders GM Garth Snow. "He can be a centre or wing on any of our top three lines and be solid in all zones. This is an excellent addition for our team as we head into training camp."

The 31-year-old Kozlov has 144 goals and 247 assists in 668 NHL regular-season games with San Jose, Florida and New Jersey.

The Islanders also announced that veteran goalie Mike Dunham and winger Richard Park - both unrestricted free agents- will attend training camp on a tryout basis.


----------



## Knightfall

*Blue Jackets sign Anson Carter*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_9/13/2006 5:03:48 PM_

*Faced with the prospect of unsigned offensive forward Nikolai Zherdev playing this season in Russia, the Columbus Blue Jackets have agreed to terms with free-agent winger Anson Carter.*

Sources tell TSN Carter will receive $2.5 million on a one-year contract with the Blue Jackets.

The Blue Jackets and Zherdev have been at loggerheads over a new contract. The Blues Jackets recently offered Zherdev a series of proposals -- $1.25 million on a one year deal; $3.9 million on a two-year deal; and, $6.9 million on a three-year deal --  but general manager Doug MacLean received no response from Zherdev or his representative.

Zherdev is currently playing in Russia, but if he plays a game there after the NHL regular season begins he will have to clear waivers before returning to the NHL this season. He does have an escape clause in his Russian contract if he signs with Columbus prior to Oct. 4.

Carter, who scored 33 goals for the Vancouver Canucks last season will bolster Columbus's attack and provide some insurance in the event Zherdev doesn't re-sign with the NHL team. Zherdev had 27 goals and 54 points last season for Columbus.

"Anson Carter is a big, strong power forward who is a proven 25-30 goal scorer in the National Hockey League and we are very excited to welcome him into our organization," said MacLean. "We are committed to putting a winning team on the ice for our fans. Bringing in a player of Anson's caliber is another step in that direction and we'll continue to work daily towards that end."


----------



## Nightfall

Yep there's our Bobby Clarke, embassodor of good will for the Flyers.  

And people wonder why Eric Lindros left...


----------



## Knightfall

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Yep there's our Bobby Clarke, embassodor of good will for the Flyers.
> 
> And people wonder why Eric Lindros left...



You have to admire Clarkie for not being afraid to speak his mind. Yet, it might be good for him and the Flyers organization, this time, that he keep his mouth shut.

"Offer sheets" are a touchy subject, at best. Yes, they're part of the CBA, but everyone knows that the old GMs club is against them. Maybe his actions will break that club apart, but I doubt it. More than likely the entire league of GMs will take their revenge when free agency comes back around in 2007.

The Flyers might end up getting gutted of their RFAs, if Nonis decides to strike back. Note that Clarke waited until Gagne was re-signed before putting out an offer sheet. That way, Nonis couldn't come back at him this year.

Later,

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*Hockey Hearsay*
_September 13, 2006_

*Lundqvist suffered from migraines*
New York Rangers goalie Henrik Lundqvist revealed his play may have suffered last season from recurring migraines.

*According to the New York Post,* Lundqvist developed migraines after returning to the lineup from a hip flexor injury late into the season.

"Of course it was tough to play and have that at the same time," Lundqvist told the Post. "I'd wake up in the morning with [migraines]. They got better during the day but never completely went away. My whole face was tender."

Tests over the summer revealed the Rangers backstop was grinding his teeth while he slept, which led to the migraines.

Lundqvist, who had a 2.24 goals-against average and a .922 save percentage in 53 regular-season games, dipped to a 4.40 GAA and an .835 save percentage in the playoffs.

*Orszagh out, Dvorak in for St. Louis?*
For those who were thinking of adding Blues forward Vladimir Orszagh to their hockey pool, don't. Slated to play on the top line, Orszagh is now looking at knee surgery.

Orszagh, who had surgery on his left knee in March, will require additional surgery on the knee which could be season-ending for the Blues forward, *reports the St. Louis Post-Dispatch.*

"It's really a tough decision (to have surgery), but right now, it seems like the only option," Orszagh said. "I'm having trouble with the knee, so I need to get it done to be ready next year and the years after."

The Blues also may have interest in free-agent Radek Dvorak, sources said. Dvorak, 29, has 161 goals in 10 NHL seasons. He had eight goals and 20 assists in 64 games with Edmonton last season. Davidson declined to comment on Dvorak.


----------



## Knightfall

*Leafs and Stajan agree to two-year deal*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_9/13/2006 8:14:13 PM_

*The Toronto Maple Leafs and forward Matt Stajan have agreed on a two-year deal worth $1.75 million.*

The deal will pay Stajan $800,000 this season and $950,000 in 2007-08.

Stajan, who was Toronto's last restricted free agent, tallied 15 goals and 12 assists in 80 games with the Maple Leafs last season.  In 150 career NHL games he has totals of 30 goals and 25 assists.

The 22-year-old was drafted in the second round (57th overall) by the Maple Leafs in the 2002 NHL Entry Draft.


----------



## Knightfall

*Blue Jackets re-sign Dan Fritsche*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_9/13/2006 9:21:58 PM_

*The Columbus Blue Jackets capped a busy day on Wednesday by signing restricted free agent Dan Fritsche to a two-year contract.*

Fritsche agreed to a two-way deal in the first year that will pay him $475,000 if he sticks in the NHL, or $60,000 if he's assigned to the American Hockey League. In the second year of the deal Fritsche will make $750,000 on a one way contract that ensures he will stay in the NHL.

Fritsche tallied six goals and seven assists in 59 games with the Blue Jackets last season.  In 78 career NHL games he has totals of seven goals and seven assists.

The 22-year-old forward was drafted in the second round (46th overall) by Columbus in the 2003 NHL Entry Draft.

Meanwhile, sources tell TSN the signing of Anson Carter and now Fritsche will not impede the Blue Jackets ongoing negotiation with Nikolai Zherdev who is threatening to play this season in Russia if his terms aren't met.


----------



## Knightfall

*Blackhawks re-sign Tuomo Ruutu*
*Canadian Press*
_9/13/2006 11:26:51 PM_

*CHICAGO (CP) - The Chicago Blackhawks re-signed forward Tuomo Ruutu to a two-year contract worth $US3.75 million Wednesday.*

''We are really happy to get it done before camp,'' said Blackhawks general manager Dale Tallon. ''We're pleased with the deal. He's a very important player to us.''

The 23-year-old centre was returning to Chicago from Finland and was expected to report on Thursday for the first day of training camp.

The six-foot-two, 200-pound Ruutu played in only 15 games last season due to ankle and back injuries. He had two goals and three assists.

He was the Blackhawks' No. 9 pick in the 2001 NHL Entry Draft.


----------



## Knightfall

*'Canes looking for D; may deal Johnson*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_9/14/2006 12:48:06 PM_

*Now that Frantisek Kaberle will miss most of this season because of shoulder surgery, the Carolina Hurricanes are in desperate need of a defenceman.*

But it won't be Jack Johnson of the University of Michigan, who was Carolina's third overall pick in the 2005 entry draft.

For the second time in less than a year, the talented Wolverine sophomore, who shone for Team USA at the 2006 World Junior Championship, has rebuffed efforts by the Hurricanes to sign with the NHL team, preferring instead to remain in college.

And it now looks as though there's a chance Johnson may never don a Hurricane sweater.

NHL sources tell TSN that in the wake of Johnson's latest decision to stay at school, Carolina GM Jim Rutherford has begun making calls to other GMs in an effort to trade the 6-foot-1, 200-pound, hard-hitting, fast-skating blueliner.

"He's in play," a source said. "Carolina isn't going to give him away because he's a blue-chip asset, but if they get the right deal, he's gone."

The Hurricanes were miffed last April when Johnson turned down a contract offer that came with some assurances that the defenceman would get an opportunity to play immediately for Carolina, which went on to win the Stanley Cup. That led to a plethora of pre-draft rumours in June that the Hurricanes were going to trade Johnson even up to the Pittsburgh Penguins for the second overall pick and the right to draft Peterborough Pete centre Jordan Staal, the younger brother of Hurricanes' star Eric Staal.

But the deal that would have reunited U.S. prep school teammates Johnson and Sidney Crosby, as well as the Staal brothers, never materialized, in large part, it seemed, because neither Pittsburgh nor Carolina were that interested in making the deal.

But in the wake of Kaberle going down with what could be season-ending shoulder injury and Johnson's decision to not leave the Wolverines on the eve of his sophomore season, the trading of Johnson could become a reality.

It will be interesting to see if Carolina and Pittsburgh engage in any Johnson-Staal talks. And it will also be intriguing to see if the Hurricanes put in a call in to the New York Rangers, who drafted defenceman Marc Staal, Eric's other brother, in the same draft Carolina took Johnson. The Hurricanes thought long and hard which defenceman – Johnson or Marc Staal – to take with the third overall pick in 2005. They opted for Johnson; the Rangers took Staal with the 12th pick overall.

In any case, Johnson's name is now bound to be front and centre in trade rumours.


----------



## Knightfall

*Official Announcement*

*Flyers centre Primeau retires*
*Associated Press*
_9/14/2006 11:17:38 AM_

*VOORHEES, N.J. (AP) - Philadelphia Flyers centre Keith Primeau retired Thursday, ending a 15-year NHL career after failing to receive clearance to play because of lingering effects from a concussion.*

"I'm sorry I couldn't overcome this injury and dragged this out as long as I did," Primeau said Thursday at the team's practice facility. "I did it all with the best of intentions and with the thought of returning home and playing in front of 20,000 screaming fans."

The 34-year-old Primeau had been trying to return from an Oct. 25 concussion after a hit from Montreal's Alexander Perezhogin. It was the most severe in a series of head injuries Primeau endured during his career.

"In a sense, it feels somewhat like failure," Primeau said. "This decision will allow me to live a normal life and, in time, offer few reminders of my injuries."

He played in two more games after he was injured, the last one Oct. 28 against Carolina, and he was placed on injured reserve two days later.

Primeau, who has two years and more than US$6 million remaining on his contract, missed 21 games because of a concussion sustained against the Rangers in the 2003-04 season. He also had at least two head injuries during the 2004 playoffs, in the Eastern Conference semifinals against Toronto and in the conference finals against Tampa Bay.

Primeau experienced problems with balance and vision when he tearfully announced in late February he would not play again the rest of the year. But he surprised the Flyers when he practised with them shortly before the playoffs, giving hope he might return.

Instead, there was no dramatic comeback. No final game to skate off on his own terms.

"I think a career of concussions has a cumulative effect," Primeau said.

Primeau matched his career high with 73 points in 2000-01, and led the Flyers in playoff goals (nine) and points (16) in 2004 when he helped lead them within a win of the Stanley Cup final.

Chosen in the first round by Detroit in the 1990 draft, Primeau spent six seasons with the Red Wings and three more with Hartford/Carolina. After missing the first half of the 1999-00 season with the Hurricanes because of a contract dispute, Primeau was traded to the Flyers and brought immediate toughness and leadership to the locker-room.
-------------------------------


----------



## Knightfall

*From Sportsnet.ca!*

*Hockey Hearsay*
_September 14, 2006_

*Hamhuis, Preds remain far apart*
The Nashville Predators top defenceman, Dan Hamhuis, isn't expected to be in camp at any point soon.

The two sides appear to have a stalemate in regards to a new deal.

"I don't think there are any misunderstandings of what they want or what we're offering," Predators General Manager David Poile told *The Tennessean*. "I'm very comfortable with what we're offering, but it doesn't seem acceptable to their side."

Hamhuis led the team in minutes played in 2005-06, averaging 22:33 minutes per game in for the Sunbelt squad.

Hamhuis agent, Ross Gurney, also appears firmly entrenched in his stance.

"We've certainly done our homework as well," Gurney told *The Tennessean*. "I guess when they think Dan is important enough, we'll hear some more from them."

*Dvorak headed to St. Louis*
On the eve of training camp free-agent forward Radek Dvorak appears to have finally found a home in St. Louis.

The *St. Louis Post-Dispatch* is reporting that Dvorak will be with St. Louis when they open camp Thursday.

The paper says Dvorak has agreed to terms on a one-year deal and he will join the Blues for off-ice conditioning tests.

Dvorak spent last year with the Edmonton Oilers notching eight goals and setting up another 20 markers.


----------



## Knightfall

*NHL.com's Season Preview!*

*Season Preview*

*Going camping, NHL style*
*By Phil Coffey | NHL.com*
_Sept. 14, 2006_

The unprecedented change that greeted the return of NHL hockey last September has slowed a tad, but as training camps across North America open for the League's 30 teams today, there are still plenty of familiar faces in new places. Change is always part and parcel of sports and the NHL is no different in 2006-07...

*Link to Article*
http://www.nhl.com/features/preview/2006/camp091406.html


----------



## Knightfall

Changed the thread's title to better reflect the beginning of the season. Free agent signings will still be the thread's main priority, but I will be posting anything official about NHL players whether it be injuries, rookie news, training camp highlights, and the like.

The reality is that I've been posting more than just "free agent news" from the beginning of the thread, but it has been hit and miss. I now plan to focus this thread on NHL player news, from an "on-ice" point of view. News about GMs, coaches, and the like might still sneak in once in a while, but it will be haphazard. (Stupid "off-ice" news like who Jose Theodore is dating or who's being arrested for DUIs won't get reported.)

The season starts soon, and I can't wait.

Cheers!

Knightfall1972


----------



## Knightfall

*TSN.ca's report on the Dvorak signing...*

*Blues sign Radek Dvorak*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_9/14/2006 2:22:40 PM_

*The St. Louis Blues have signed free agent right winger Radek Dvorak.*

"Radek has played in two Stanley Cup Finals and was the Oilers' best player in last year's game seven," said Blues President John Davidson.  "He brings good speed to our line-up and will be a great asset to our penalty kill."

Dvorak, 29, has played in 746 National Hockey League games during his 10-year career with Florida, New York Rangers and Edmonton, recording 412 points and 244 penalty minutes.

The 6-foot-2, 200-pound forward appeared in 16 postseason games for the Oilers during their run to the Stanley Cup Finals last season.

The Tabor, Czech Republic native was originally drafted by Florida in the first round, 10th overall, in the 1995 NHL Entry Draft.


----------



## Knightfall

*Koivu hopes to wait for cataract surgery*
*Canadian Press*
_9/14/2006 3:06:15 PM_

*MONTREAL (CP) - Montreal Canadiens captain Saku Koivu hopes to put off surgery on a small cataract on his left eye until after the NHL season. Koivu, who had surgery to repair a detached retina this summer, said Thursday he is optimistic he will be ready to play the 2006-07 season despite lingering difficulties from an eye injury suffered during the playoffs in April.*

The 31-year-old said he was left with a blind spot in his peripheral vision that likely is permanent and then developed a cataract.

"Right now, the doctors think it's in an early stage," he said as the Canadiens completed pre-camp physical exams at the Bell Centre. "I'll try to play with a contract lens, but if it gets worse, then we're going to have to do something about it during the season.

"Obviously, the best scenario would be to get it done at the end of the year, but right now, we're going to wait and see how it will progress."

He said it is common for cataracts to develop after injuries or surgery to the eyes. This one has caused his vision to be "not as sharp as a month and a half ago."

The Canadiens' first line centre, who was examined by an ophthalmologist this week, hopes that wearing a contact lens will give him clear vision until he can have the cataract removed next summer.

He said the eye has been fine in informal skating drills this week, but won't really be tested until he takes part in scrimmages and pre-season games.

"I'll have more answers in a week to 10 days, but if there are no setbacks, I expect to be in the lineup for the first regular season game (Oct. 6 in Buffalo)," he said.

The blind spot will not go away, however.

"The good thing about the blind spot is that it shouldn't get any worse but the bad news is it won't get any better either, so there's nothing we can do about the blind spot," he added. "I just have to get used to it."

Koivu was breaking to the net in Game 3 of a first-round playoff series against Carolina on April 26 when Justin Williams' stick got under his visor and hit his left eye.

He spent two nights in hospital as doctors waited for swelling to go down to diagnose the injury. He later had surgery.

Koivu says he will wear a larger visor this season. "He seems really confident and optimistic and our medical staff is optimistic," said general manager Bob Gainey. "Not to diminish the situation. but I think we should just go let him play and not have a day-to-day update on an injury that happened four or five months ago and where the player will be cleared to play."

The Canadiens begin scrimmages on Friday in the suburbs west of Montreal and play their first two pre-season matches at home on Tuesday and Wednesday, both against Boston.

"The scrimmages will tell us more and then the games," said Koivu. "The big thing is to feel comfortable and not think about the eye."


----------



## devilbat

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Yep there's our Bobby Clarke, embassodor of good will for the Flyers.
> 
> And people wonder why Eric Lindros left...




Ummmm...what?

Two things Nightfall.

First, while I will certainly not suggest Bobby Clarke is a great or even good GM, I will say he made this offer within the confines of the collective bargaining agreement.  The other GM's may be saying that's it's moves like these that creates major increases in player's salaries, but he is still confined by a salary cap.  I kind of like the  "     them" attitude, and I haven't forgot about the other GM's that did this in the past.  Remember when Sakic was signed to the offer sheet to the Rangers, or when Keith Tkaczyk was with the Jets and was offered a front loaded offer sheet by the Blackhawks?  A contract that went a long way in nailing the coffin closed on the Jets.  Even the Flames got into the act by offering Teemu Selanne a big offer sheet, that the Jets had to match.  It's been happening for years, but at least now the league has a system to deal with it.

Secondly, I'll take Clarke over that locker room cancer, and general idiot, Eric Lindros.  Most people by now know that Lindros was an moron in Philly, and had a thing for teammates wives.  After watching the play-offs last year you should be asking why Rod Brind'amour left, and I can tell you it had a lot to do with Lindros.


----------



## Knightfall

*Connolly still has concussion symptoms*
*Associated Press*
_9/14/2006 3:22:26 PM_

*BUFFALO, N.Y. (AP) - Sabres centre Tim Connolly will likely miss the start of the season because he's still experiencing post-concussion symptoms after being hurt during the playoffs.*

Sabres general manager Darcy Regier said Thursday that Connolly's condition is gradually improving, but he hasn't been cleared to skate in training camp. Buffalo's first full-team practice will be Friday.

Regier said there's "a good possibility" the play-making centre will open the regular season on long-term injured reserve, which would prevent Connolly from playing in the first 10 games.

"Indications are he's going to get better but the timing of it is still up in the air," Regier said. "Talking to specialists, we knew it was going to require more time and we'll just be patient and wait and see."

Connolly reported for early physicals, but left before reporters arrived at 9 a.m. ET.

He has been out since he was hit with a clean check by Peter Schaefer in the opening minute of Game 2 of Buffalo's second-round series against Ottawa in May.

It is the second serious concussion sustained by Connolly during his six-year NHL career. The first one forced him to miss the entire 2003-04 season.

Connolly's uncertain status is a significant setback for the Sabres, who were confident enough in the player's health to sign him to a US$8.7-million, three-year guaranteed deal in July.

The deal was in part a reward for Connolly, who is coming off a career-best year. He finished fifth on the team with 16 goals and 39 assists and added five goals and six assists in eight playoff games.


----------



## Knightfall

*Flyers name Forsberg captain*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_9/14/2006 5:49:47 PM_

*The Philadelphia Flyers have named Peter Forsberg the 15th captain in team history.  Simon Gagne and Derian Hatcher have been named alternate captains.*

"I think Peter is the obvious choice for our team," said general manager Bobby Clarke in making the announcement. "Not only is he our best player, but he's also won a Stanley Cup. He's experienced enough to know what the game needs and what the team needs to be a winner. I don't think the selection of Peter was very hard for us to make. We felt all along that he was the right guy, and he'll be a good captain for us.

"He'll be the guy that ends up being the closest to the coach and his responsibility is to his teammates, making sure that if there are problems in the locker room they are taken care of before they get to the coach. If they can't, then he'll be the guy who talks to the coach about it. Leadership is how he conducts himself and performs during the games and during practice.

"It was mostly Hitch (head coach Ken Hitchcock) and I (who made the decision). I know that Hitch talked to the assistant coaches and I talked to Paul (Holmgren). We've talked about it for quite awhile. Right from the start of the summer, we felt that once we heard that he had a chance to be healthy, he would be the guy."

"Clarkie and I both discussed the players and the feeling with all of us is that he is the person right now who wants the responsibility," said Hitchcock. "I've talked to him, and he really feels like that (the captaincy) is part of the evolution of any player. He's learned from people like Joe Sakic and Adam Foote in particular, two of the best. He wants that responsibility. He wants to be the person who establishes the direction of the hockey club post-Keith Primeau. He knows that it's big shoes to fill and he knows the job that Keith did. He feels like he's got tremendous support from the players' leadership group who are his personal friends and are good teammates. He's very confident that with their support and with a willingness to learn, that he's going to be very successful.

"It wasn't an easy decision for me, but I needed to ask the question to Peter if he wanted the job. He thought about it and he said he wanted the responsibility."

"I'm definitely flattered and honored," said Forsberg. "It's definitely something that I have wanted to do. I've played a long time in this league and it's going to be great. We have a great team here and I'm looking forward to being the captain of this organization. It's a classy organization, so I feel great about it.

"It definitely will be a little more responsibility. With Keith Primeau, it was a tough situation and tough decision [with his retirement]. But, on the other hand, it was a tough situation last year. We never knew what was going to happen, and I think it's just good that we do get a captain. But, definitely, it's going to be more responsibility. We have a lot of young guys on the team and hopefully I can help them along.

"Since I came into the league at 20 years old, I had Joe [Sakic] as a captain in Quebec and in Colorado. He was great, and I think I learned a lot from him. I have been playing with a lot of great players and leaders, so hopefully I have learned a few things throughout the years."

Forsberg, 33, is in his second season with the Flyers. He recorded 19 goals and 56 assists for 75 points and 46 penalty minutes in 60 regular season games with the Flyers last season. He was signed as a free agent by the Flyers on August 3, 2005.

Entering his 12th NHL season, Forsberg has registered 235 goals and 581 assists for 816 points and 590 penalty minutes in 640 regular season games with the Quebec Nordiques, Colorado Avalanche and the Flyers.

He was a member of both Avalanche Stanley Cup Championship teams in 1996 and 2001 and has represented Sweden at the 1994 Olympic Winter Games, 1996 World Cup of Hockey, 1998 World Championships, 1998 Winter Olympic Games, 2003 World Championships, 2004 World Cup of Hockey and 2006 Olympic Winter Games.

Forsberg was originally drafted by the Flyers in the first round (sixth overall) of the 1991 NHL Entry Draft. His rights were traded by the Flyers, along with Steve Duchesne, Kerry Huffman, Mike Ricci, Ron Hextall, a first round pick in the 1993 NHL Entry Draft, $15,000,000 and future considerations in the 1994 NHL Entry Draft, to Quebec in exchange for the rights to Eric Lindros on June 30, 1992.


----------



## Knightfall

*Oilers begin camp with more firepower*
*Canadian Press*
_9/14/2006 6:03:26 PM_

*EDMONTON (CP) - The new-look Edmonton Oilers began training camp Thursday with no Chris Pronger but a lot more firepower.*

And they're going to need it because the NHL Western Conference champion with the oil drop on its front now has a target on its back.

''Every team is going to be ready to play us and there's going to be no easy games. We'll have to come out focused and ready to play,'' said captain Jason Smith while his teammates went through physicals and photo sessions at the University of Alberta before heading north to Grande Prairie for the first few days of camp.

The team that pushed the Carolina Hurricanes to the seventh game of the cup final will begin the new campaign with a third of their lineup now playing somewhere else. Gone are Pronger and defensive standout Jaroslav Spacek. In are goal-scorers Joffrey Lupul and Petr Sykora.

Centre Shawn Horcoff said the team now has enough scoring talent over three lines to take the game to opponents the way the Hurricanes' third line of Doug Weight, Andrew Ladd and Ray Whitney took it to them in the finals.

''The kind of aspect we're looking at this year is really trying to put a lot of offensive pressure and play more in that zone,'' he said.

But the blue-line still has a six-foot-six 220-pound gap to fill. Pronger was the main reason the Oilers went deep in the playoffs. He played 30 minutes a night, shut down the opposing offensive stars and led the team in post-season points.

His unexpected trade demand - for family reasons, he said_ just days after the cup final put an ice-cold chill on any post-playoff warm and fuzzies in the Alberta capital.

He was shipped to the Anaheim Ducks to begin what became a jailbreak of some of the team's best and brightest.

Smith said the defence will adapt, ''whether it will be one guy that will step up and play a lot more minutes or whether it will be by committee.''

Buffalo and Carolina, he noted, had success without one dominant blue-liner.

Winger Ryan Smyth shrugged off the fact some oddsmakers have them as a longshot to finish what they started last spring.

''We believe in our locker-room that we were there for a reason last year,'' he said. ''We gained so much experience out of that run, knowing what it takes to get to the finals.''

After an inconsistent regular season, the Oilers came from way back in the playoff pack to take the Hurricanes to the limit.

But the team that began last year with solid defence but questionable scoring and goaltending now finds one year later the situation is the reverse.

With Lupul coming over from the Anaheim Ducks in the Pronger deal, the Oilers' top two lines appear set. Horcoff, who had a career year last season (22 goals and 73 points) centres Smyth and Ales Hemsky on the top line. Jarret Stoll is expected to line up between Lupul and Sykora on the second unit.

Hemsky, Horcoff and Stoll all had breakout years last season while the crease-crashing Smyth led the team with 36 goals. Winger Fernando Pisani, a solid two-way forward in the regular season, caught fire in the playoffs with 14 goals in 24 games.

The defence corps better come with name tags for the first few days.

It will be led by veterans Smith and Steve Staios along with Matt Greene, young Ladislav Smid (from the Pronger deal), free agent Daniel Tjarnqvist (signed from Minnesota) and Marc-Andre Bergeron.

In goal, last year's playoff hero Dwayne Roloson appears to have recovered from the knee injury that knocked him out early in the Stanley Cup final. Jussi Markkanen is expected to be the backup.

It was a crowded departure gate at the Edmonton International Airport this summer.

After Pronger left, Spacek signed with Buffalo and Dick Tarnstrom left to play in Europe.

Up front, the Oilers lost Mike Peca (signed with Leafs) tough guy Georges Laraque (signed with Phoenix), fleet winger Sergei Samsonov (signed with Montreal), and forward Radek Dvorak (signed with St. Louis).

On the plus side, the first Oiler Stanley Cup appearance in 16 years means fan interest has become insatiable. The team has sold out its 13,000 season-ticket packages and faced such demand for some of the smaller packages, it had to hold a lottery.


----------



## Knightfall

*Senators going with blue-collar approach*
*Canadian Press*
_9/14/2006 4:58:06 PM_

*OTTAWA (CP) - The Ottawa Senators learned the hard way last year that it takes more than talent to win the Stanley Cup, so they're taking a different approach into the upcoming NHL season.*

"I think some of our players found out that talent alone doesn't do it," Senators coach Bryan Murray said as the Senators went back to work Thursday morning for the first time since their second-round playoff exit last spring. "(This year) it's more of a blue-collar approach."

After the talented team fell short of expectations and failed to make it past the second round for the eighth time in nine seasons, there was more off-season movement in Ottawa this summer than in previous years.

That meant camp opened at Scotiabank Place without some familiar faces - key contributors such as Zdeno Chara, Martin Havlat and Dominik Hasek - and some questions for Senators general manager John Muckler.

At the top of the list: is Ottawa better than a year ago?

"I don't think we can answer that," Muckler said while 47 players were put through fitness evaluations and other off-ice testing before they hit the ice for the first time on Friday morning.

Ottawa opens its exhibition schedule with a neutral-site game Tuesday night against the Pittsburgh Penguins at Halifax.

"I like our team," said Muckler. "We have a different look than before. Are there question marks? Sure there are."

How the Senators will replace Chara is probably the one being asked most often.

The six-foot-nine defenceman and former Norris Trophy finalist bolted for Boston and a five-year, $37.5-million US contract with the Bruins as an unrestricted free agent this summer.

While some critics will argue that the Senators' second-round loss to a less-talented but quicker and harder-working Buffalo Sabres team exposed weaknesses in Chara's game, his absence robs the Senators of arguably the game's best shut-down man.

Another regular on the blue-line, Brian Pothier, signed on with the Washington Capitals.

In their place, the Senators inked Joe Corvo from the Los Angeles Kings and picked up Tom Preissing from the San Jose Sharks. They're hardly big names, but they're mobile and can move the puck.

"There's no question Zdeno Chara played against all the star players and first-line players on other teams. He was a unique player," Murray said. "We do have guys that can step in. It's more of a committee."

Added Muckler: "We had Chara here, who ate up 35, 38 minutes a game. Now with fifth and sixth defenceman, say (Anton) Volchenkov and Preissing and Corvo, they'll all get more ice time. It'll be more balanced."

Up front, the Senators won't have Havlat after he and centre Bryan Smolinski were dealt to Chicago in the three-way deal that brought Preissing to Ottawa. Vaclav Varada also wasn't re-signed.

Muckler, who was felt it was time to deal Havlat after he refused to sign an extension that would keep him in Ottawa beyond this season, said the Senators survived a long spell without Havlat in the lineup last year because of a serious shoulder injury and can get by without him again. Chicago thought enough of him to give him a US$18-million, three-year deal.

"If you look at the (last) regular season, we won't miss him because we never really had him," Muckler said. "He's got great skill but he hasn't reached his potential."

The Senators have never been known for their depth at centre and gave up their No. 2 pivot in Smolinski. They signed Russian prospect Alexei Kaigorodov on the eve of training camp with an eye to taking up that spot.

Hasek's departure left the Senators without a bona-fide No. 1 goaltender. Ray Emery inherited the role after Hasek went down with an injury at the Olympics in February and played well down the stretch and in the playoffs, but his lack of experience also led to the Senators spending $11.1 million US to sign Martin Gerber to a three-year deal.

The 32-year-old was great in the regular season with Carolina last year, but eventually lost his job to Cam Ward during the Hurricanes' run to the Stanley Cup.

Muckler said complacency was his team's ultimate downfall last year. The Senators were anything but that in the off-season and their hoping it pays off this time around.

"I think we have a little more depth than last year," Muckler said. "Bryan has more flexibility and I think that probably, as he said, we'll go to a blue-collar type of team and that means that he'd use all four lines and all of the people he has on the roster. Last year, we had a tendency to maybe go to our strengths rather than use everybody."


----------



## Knightfall

*Raycroft likes hockey buzz in T.O.*
*Canadian Press*
_9/14/2006 5:41:29 PM_

*TORONTO (CP) - Andrew Raycroft was happy to see former Boston teammate Hal Gill when the Toronto Maple Leafs opened their NHL training camp Thursday.*

"I'm going to let him get lost first," Raycroft kidded as he felt his way around Ricoh Coliseum.

The Leafs' new No. 1 goaltender and towering defenceman Gill were merely two of many new faces. There was veteran centre Mike Peca and Czech defenceman Pavel Kubina, too.

Gone are Tie Domi, Ed Belfour, Eric Lindros, Jason Allison and Aki Berg as the rebuilt Leafs look to get back to the playoffs they missed last spring.

The newcomer most Leafs fans will be watching the closest will be Raycroft. They'll want to want if he's the Calder Trophy winner of 2004 or the slumping goalie the Bruins gave up on last season.

"Last year things didn't go the way I wanted so I've got incentive to do better," said the 26-year-old native of Belleville, Ont. "You have something to prove every year.

"It's a new city, new everything. I've got a clean slate. I've worked hard for the last three or four weeks and I'm feeling comfortable on the ice. (Friday) when we get on the ice with the coaches, that's when you know summer is over."

Some Leafs fans consider installing Raycroft as No. 1 is a gamble. He dodged the concept.

"I don't play poker," he said. "I don't mind a little bit of blackjack once in awhile but I'm not a gambler."

A nagging leg injury bothered him last year, but that's in the past.

"Everything is healthy and I'm good to go," he said.

Intense scrutiny in a hockey-mad metropolis won't bother him, he says.

"It's nice to have this much buzz going into training camp," he said. "In Boston, at this time of year everybody in the past everybody was into the Red Sox battling to get to the World Series and our camps didn't get as much attention as this."

He has more time for the media than did predecessor Ed Belfour. This, of course, could change quickly should he lose soon and lose often, but he doesn't plan on doing that.

GM John Ferguson suggested the team could start the regular season with three goalies. J.S. Aubin and Mikael Tellqvist will be competing for the backup job and the club's top goaltending prospect, Justin Pogge, already is tabbed to be No. 1 with the AHL Marlies.

Peca has never been shy to deal with the media, and he was at his best on the opening day of camp. He was smiling, joking around with reporters, and generally loving every minute of his first day at camp with the NHL team in his home city.

"I know what it's like," he said of the media attention in Canada's largest city. "As you'll find, I have no problem with it."

Meanwhile, the team announced the signing of forward Matt Stajan to a $1.75-million, two-year deal. Stajan had 15 goals and 12 assists last season.

"I'm just glad to get it done so I can concentrate on training camp," said the 22-year-old native of neighbouring Mississauga.

He's up to 200 pounds now that he's added some muscle.

Stajan, Alex Steen (18 goals) and Kyle Wellwood (11 goals) are three young players Ferguson is counting on to up production.

Some Grade-A goaltending from Raycroft would help at the other end of the ice.


----------



## Knightfall

*Tanguay did homework on Iginla*
*Canadian Press*
_9/14/2006 6:09:19 PM_

*CALGARY (CP) - Alex Tanguay didn't wait for the Calgary Flames' training camp to start learning about Jarome Iginla.*

The 26-year-old forward did homework over the summer by asking Calgary's coaching staff questions about Iginla and watching tape of the Flames' star in action.

''I'm going to try to use certain assets of his game to hopefully enhance his play and enhance his scoring if we play together,'' Tanguay said Thursday. ''We're going to be looking for each other that's for sure.''

The Flames' main camp opens Friday at the Pengrowth Saddledome. The buzz is the Tanguay-Iginla combo and what it can do to beef up a team that was the best team in the league defensively, but among the worst offensively last season.

That was the reason the Flames dealt defenceman Jordan Leopold to Colorado for Tanguay at the NHL draft in June and subsequently signed Tanguay to a US$15.75-million, three-year contract.

Iginla, twice the NHL's scoring champ, saw his production drop off last season to 35 goals and 32 assists.

The arrival of Tanguay gives Iginla a talented set-up man or takes pressure off him should Tanguay end up on another line.

''I'm a winger and I like to shoot the puck. I'm not going to lie,'' Iginla said. ''So it's exciting to hear that he's going to feed me, but I plan on trying to get him a few back and return some favours too.''

Iginla has also taken matters into his own hands in the off-season by changing his training regime to streamline his body and shed about 10 pounds in mass.

''It's the new rules. I don't think strength is as important as speed and agility is,'' Iginla explained. ''The old NHL, before the rule changes, I think a big part of it for my game was in the corners and trying to outmuscle defencemen and some defencemen were very strong.

''It's not as big now. I think the focus is more on speed now.''

Iginla didn't feel the need to do homework on Tanguay after years of playing against him in the league's Northwest Division.

''He scored a lot of nice goals against us and beaten us in a lot of ways,'' Iginla said. ''Our teams needs that. We need a bit more creativity.''

Tanguay contemplated the possibility of switching from wing to centre to play alongside Iginla.

''I've played maybe, over the course of my first six years in the NHL, a maximum of 10 or 15 games at centre,'' he said. ''It's something I'm unfamiliar with, but if I have to play centre, I'll play centre no problem.''

Tanguay, who had 29 goals and 49 assists for the Avalanche last season, wasn't concerned the Flames' defence-oriented style under head coach Darryl Sutter last season would hamper his style.

''Last year I played with Brett McLean and Ian Laperriere, who weren't known as offensive threats before and I still managed to put points on the board,'' Tanguay said. ''I don't think your defence should restrict your offence and the better you play defensively, the more you are going to have the puck.''

The Flames underwent physicals Thursday and open main camp Friday with all key players under contract.

Jim Playfair, who was promoted from assistant to head coach when Sutter stepped aside to focus on his managerial duties, said not to expect to see the pairing of Tanguay and Iginla on the first day of camp.

''(The rookies) have been here for a long time working really hard amongst their peers,'' he said. ''For us, it's about making sure those same players have a chance to be around the veteran players and find out there is another pace.

''It's more important right now to blend the groups together as opposed to starting picking and choosing lines.''

Defenceman Rhett Warrener is due to arrive Friday and winger Darren McCarty on Saturday and their lateness is due to ''personal reasons,'' according to the team.

Notes - Tanguay says he has gone back to wearing No. 40, which he wore his first couple seasons with Colorado before switching to No. 18. Flames forward Matthew Lombardi wears that number . . . Calgary's first pre-season game is Sunday against Florida.


----------



## Knightfall

*Luongo aims to change Canucks culture*
*Canadian Press*
_9/14/2006 10:25:50 PM_

*VANCOUVER (CP) - Roberto Luongo has read some of the names etched on the tombstones in the Vancouver Canucks goaltender graveyard.*

The list includes Dan Cloutier, Alex Auld, Kevin Weekes, Johan Hedberg, Bob Essensa, Garth Snow and Felix Potvin.

These ghosts of goaltenders past weren't haunting Luongo Thursday as he prepared for his first NHL training camp with the Canucks.

''I know what I can do and I'm here to do my job,'' said the 27-year-old Montreal native. ''I can't help what happened here in the past.

''I'm very serious about the way I work and the way I play. I'm here to do my best and help this team get a Stanley Cup possibly.''

The Canucks spent the morning doing medicals and fitness testing at GM Place. Players and coaches then boarded a bus in the afternoon and headed for the B.C. interior town of Vernon where camp will be held until Monday.

Later Thursday, Vancouver matched Ryan Kesler's offer sheet and re-signed the centre to a new contract after the Philadelphia Flyers extended a US$1.9-million offer to the 22-year-old on Tuesday.

When Vancouver missed the playoffs last spring, general manager Dave Nonis tore the team apart. Acquiring Luongo from Florida in a blockbuster trade that sent winger Todd Bertuzzi, Auld and defenceman Bryan Allen to the Panthers was the foundation in rebuilding plan. Cloutier was later traded to Los Angeles.

''You know you have a piece of the puzzle you can build from,'' said Vancouver assistant GM Steve Tambellini.

''When Roberto became available to us the decision was made quite quickly that we were going to do what it takes to get this piece in our organization.

''We told Roberto we are going to work with him and build this team from him out. Our job now is to make sure we have the right supporting crew with him.''

At six-foot-three and 205 pounds, Luongo is an imposing figure in goal. In 75 games with the Panthers last season, he had a 35-30-9 record with a 2.97 goals-against-average, a .914 save percentage and four shutouts.

Having him on the team provides a sense of security the Canucks lacked in the past.

''He has the ability to steal a game every night,'' said centre Brendan Morrison. ''Having him back there is going to supply the rest of the team with a little more confidence.

''He's intimidating. When you look at him, there isn't a lot of net to shoot at. He gets in the head of opposing shooters and that gives us a leg up right away.''

New head coach Alain Vigneault hopes to reduce Luongo's workload this year, playing him in between 65 and 70 games.

''I think that's a good number for us as far as getting him fresh and sharp in every game and making sure he's ready come the playoff games,'' said Vigneault, who replaced the fired Marc Crawford.

Luongo said making sure he has gas left in his tank for the post-season will be important.

''In Florida I played a lot of games and faced a lot of shots,'' he said. ''That was taxing for me and my body.

''We are in a different situation here. The main thing is once the playoffs roll around, I'll be fresh and ready to go and not be tired.''

It's not a given the Canucks will return to the playoffs.

Acquiring Luongo gives Vancouver the elite goaltender the team always wanted. But losing players like Bertuzzi, Anson Carter and Ed Jovanovski has also resulted in the Canucks giving up a lot of offensive punch.

Luongo isn't worried the pressure will be on him to win a lot of 2-1 and 3-2 games.

''If we look at the teams we had in Florida the last few years we were always looked at as one of the lowest scoring teams,'' said Luongo. ''That's not something that is going to affect my play.

''I think we have a lot of guys with skill and who can score goals.''

The post-season is also unknown territory for Luongo.

He has never played an NHL playoff game, but has proven on the international stage he can perform under pressure. He played on the Canadian team that won the 2004 World Cup and captured back-to-back gold medals when he starred in net for Team Canada at the 2003 and 2004 IIHF world championships.

''In talking with Roberto, he feels he has a lot to prove as far as him being a winner in this league,'' said Vigneault. ''He's ready to go.''

Luongo said he will use training camp to get to know his new teammates and work on technique.

He admits the early part of the season will be an adjustment for him as he adapts to the style and players in the NHL's Western Conference.

''In the Eastern Conference, I knew most of the guy's tendencies, what they like to do on the ice, where they like to shoot,'' Luongo said. ''It's going to take a little bit of a while. The good thing is we play a lot of exhibition games. I get to see a lot of those teams and a lot of those players.''


----------



## Knightfall

*NHL to allow bigger stick curves*
*Canadian Press*
_9/14/2006 6:12:08 PM_

*CHICAGO (CP) - Only minor tweaks this time around.*

The NHL's board of governors approved a variety of rule changes Thursday but nothing compared to the massive overhaul the league underwent last summer.

The biggest change approved Thursday involved sticks, with the maximum curve increased to three-quarters of an inch from the traditional half an inch. That will give shooters a little more zip in their shots.

But players better not cheat. During regulation time or overtime (but not shootouts), a player caught with an illegal stick will get the traditional minor penalty and a $200 fine for the first offence.

A second offence in the same season would be accompanied by a minor penalty, plus a fine of $1,000. A third offence in the same season would draw a game misconduct penalty and an automatic one-game suspension. The suspension would double in length for any subsequent violation in the same season.

Changes to the shootout were also approved. An opposing club may now request measurement of a shooter's stick prior to his attempt. If the stick is legal, the complaining team would forfeit its next shootout attempt and the player listed for the challenging club's next attempt would not be permitted to participate until all other eligible players have participated, essentially kicking him out of the shootout unless it goes 20 deep.

The same team complaining about a legal stick would be fined $5,000 and the club's coach would be fined $1,000.

If the stick is illegal, the offending player would become ineligible to participate in the shootout and the club would forfeit that shootout attempt. The team would be fined $5,000 and the player would be fined $1,000.

The board also approved enhanced measures against diving, a major problem last year in the NHL as players tried to take advantage of all the extra penalty calls with the league's crackdown on obstruction.

The first diving infraction would result in a warning letter being sent to the player. A second infraction would be accompanied by a $1,000 fine. A third infraction would result in a telephone hearing with the league and a possible one-game suspension. The length of the suspension would double for any subsequent violation.

Another rule change accepted Thursday will give the home team the choice of shooting first or second in the shootout.


----------



## Knightfall

*Capitals sign tough guy D Erskine*
*Sports Ticker*
_9/14/2006 6:54:50 PM_

*WASHINGTON (Ticker) - The Washington Capitals added some toughness to their blue line Thursday, signing defenseman John Erskine to a contract.  Terms were not disclosed.*

A second-round pick of Dallas in 1998, Erskine made his NHL debut with the Stars in 2001-02, recording one assist and 62 penalty minutes in 33 games.  The 6-4, 219-pounder spent parts of the next three seasons with Dallas before being traded to the New York Islanders on January 10.

Erskine registered another 62 penalty minutes in 26 games with the Stars last season before adding a goal and 99 penalty minutes in 34 contests with the Islanders.

An Ontario native who has eclipsed the 200-penalty minute mark five times in the minors and juniors, Erskine has collected three goals, two assists and 336 penalty minutes in 141 NHL games with the Stars and Islanders.


----------



## Knightfall

*Panthers agree to terms with prospects*
*Associated Press*
_9/14/2006 7:15:15 PM_

*Panthers agree to terms with three prospects: Brine, Taylor, MacDonald*

SUNRISE, Fla. (AP) - The Florida Panthers agreed to terms Thursday with defenceman Franklin MacDonald and forwards David Brine and Adam Taylor on entry-level contracts.

Each was signed after strong showings in rookie camp, Panthers coach Jacques Martin said.

MacDonald will participate in the Panthers' training camp. Brine and Taylor will report to the Rochester Americans of the American Hockey League.


----------



## Knightfall

*Canucks match Kesler offer*
*Canadian Press*
_9/14/2006 8:12:59 PM_

*VANCOUVER (CP) - They might not be happy about it, but the Vancouver Canucks have decided to pay up and re-sign centre Ryan Kesler.*

The NHL team said Thursday they will match the US$1.9-million, one-year offer sheet the Philadelphia Flyers extended to the restricted free agent. The 22-year-old Livonia, Mich., native is expected to be in Vernon, B.C., Friday for the opening day of the Canucks training camp.

Kesler and the Canucks were believed to be close to agreeing on a two-year, $1.9-million contract before Flyers general manager Bob Clarke surprised everyone by making his offer for roughly twice the yearly amount.

Philadelphia went after the young Canuck in an effort to replace former captain Keith Primeau, who was forced to retire because of concussion-related problems.

It was the first offer sheet signed by a player since 1999. The Canucks had a week to decide whether to match the offer or receive a second-round draft pick, but took just two days to make the decision.

''I think everyone was a little surprised it actually happened,'' said veteran Canuck forward Brendan Morrison. ''It is sort of the unwritten code GMs don't do that to each other.

''You can't blame Kesler. What is he supposed to do? The Flyers send in the offer sheet, is he supposed to turn it down?''

Kesler, picked 23rd overall in the 2003 draft, played his first full season in the NHL last year, scoring 10 goals and adding 13 assists and 79 penalty minutes in 82 games.

In 110 career games with the Canucks, the six-foot-two, 205-pound centre has 12 goals, 16 assists and 95 penalty minutes.

Clarke's move sparked debate around the league. Some GMs believe his action will be inflationary and affect future comparable players.

Canuck general manager Dave Nonis is expected to talk to the media Friday.

Signing Kesler moves the Canucks payroll to around $42.5 million, very close to this year's $44-million cap. This could affect who the Canucks sign as a backup goaltender behind Roberto Luongo.

''Dave has always said he wanted to have a little room to move,'' said Morrison. ''Now this pinches us a little more.

''I'm sure if we need to make a move ... Dave will figure a way around it.''

While the Canucks will keep Kesler, they have lost forward Jason King. The native of Corner Brook, N.L., who had 19 goals and 33 points in 36 games with the AHL Manitoba Moose last season, has signed with Skelleftea of the Swedish Elite League rather than agree to a two-way contract with Vancouver.

King's decision surprised Canuck coach Alain Vigneault.

''I thought he had a good chance at making the NHL, making the next step,'' said Vigneault, who coached the Moose last season.

''He made that decision with his agent. I thought he had a chance and he didn't want to take that chance. We're going to work with the guys who are here. I am sure we are going to find somebody who can get that job done.''

The Canucks had qualified Kesler at $564,000 this summer.

Morrison agreed that by tripling his salary Kesler will be under more pressure to perform this year.

''If for some reason he doesn't live up to others expectations, then he is going to get heat for it,'' said Morrison. ''That's the nature of our business.

''I think he will prove over time he's a player with a lot of upside, a lot of talent.''

Technically, the last official offer sheet before Tuesday was in July 1999 when Tampa Bay made an offer for little-known Oiler Brett Hauer. Edmonton matched it.

The last offer sheet of any note was in February 1998 when Carolina went after Detroit star Sergei Fedorov and the Red Wings matched it.

For his part, Clarke wasn't concerned about how the move was viewed by others.

''That's the rules in the CBA,'' Clarke said. ''The rules aren't convenient just for one team, they're there for everybody. You can't pick and choose. If you like one rule and I like one rule, does that mean we can only use one rule? That's crazy.

''If you're unhappy with the rules, complain to (commissioner) Gary Bettman.''


----------



## Knightfall

*Lalime to be sidelined 2-3 months*
*Sports Ticker*
_9/14/2006 8:14:39 PM_

*CHICAGO (Ticker) - Patrick Lalime's debut with the Chicago Blackhawks will have to wait a while.*

Chicago on Thursday announced Lalime, who signed a one-year, $700,000 contract with the Blackhawks on July 1, will undergo back surgery Friday and is expected to be sidelined two to three months.

While preparing for training camp, which opened Thursday, Lalime experience back pain.  The Blackhawks' medical staff tended to the veteran goaltender and determined surgery was necessary.

Lalime's absence leaves the backup job to Nikolai Khabibulin up for grabs.  Sebastien Caron, who signed a one-year deal in August, and Brian Boucher, who is in camp as an invitee, figure to compete for the position.

A sixth-round pick of Pittsburgh in 1993, Lalime made an immediate impact upon his arrival to the NHL, setting a league record for the longest unbeaten streak by a rookie to start his career by going 14-0-2 with the Penguins in 1996-97.

Lalime enjoyed his best season with Ottawa in 2001-02, posting a career-high 39 wins and a league-best 1.39 goals-against average.

Named to the All-Rookie Team in 1997 and selected to play in the All-Star Game in 2003, Lalime struggled with St. Louis in 2005-06, going 4-18-8 with a 3.64 GAA while being demoted to the American Hockey League for a stretch and suffering a season-ending knee injury in early April.

In 353 career games with the Penguins, Senators and Blues, the 31-year-old Lalime owns a 171-130-40 record with 33 shutouts and a 2.49 GAA.


----------



## Knightfall

*Blackhawks lose Barker up to six weeks*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_9/15/2006 1:24:39 PM_

*The Chicago Blackhawks delivered some bad news today, announcing that defenceman Cam Barker will miss 4-6 weeks with a fractured ankle.*

Barker, 20, underwent an MRI this morning and it was discovered that he re-fractured the same ankle that he injured last season.

Barker will have surgery at the University of Chicago Hospital today and is expected to miss 4 to 6 weeks.

Barker was the third overall pick in the 2004 NHL Entry Draft. He made the Blackhawks last season but was sent back to Medicine Hat of the WHL in October after dressing for one game.

He helped Canada to a gold medal at the World Junior Hockey Championship, but broke his ankle in January.

He only played 26 regular season games for Medicine Hat, notching 18 points, but came back to play in 13 playoff games and scored 12 post-season points.


----------



## Knightfall

*Tkachuk reports to Blues in better shape*
*Canadian Press*
_9/15/2006 1:56:30 PM_

*Keith Tkachuk hit the ice Friday on the first day of St. Louis Blues training camp some 30 pounds lighter after a summer which saw the veteran winger rededicate himself in the gym.*

"Feels like my first training camp," he told The Canadian Press between on-ice sessions.

Saturday will mark the one-year anniversary that Tkachuk was suspended by the Blues for showing up overweight and failing a physical.

A rigourous off-season training program has the 6-2 Tkachuk down to 229 pounds. He tipped the scales at 263 pounds last Sept. 16 when the Blues suspended him.

"I knew I had to be better than last year. Obviously I wasn't ready," Tkachuk said from St. Louis in his thick New England accent. "This year I was determined for pride. I want to go out and try to be one of the top wingers in the game. I want to get back to that. And I felt I needed a lot of work.

"Obviously the season we had last year (they finished last in the NHL), we had plenty of time off and I got right at it. I worked hard with our strength coach. I feel really good."

He'd rather forget last September. He was the butt of jokes all season long around the league and he knows it.

"It was difficult," said Tkachuk, who returned to the team two weeks later but was limited to 41 games because of groin and rib injuries. "It was obviously embarrassing and I dealt with it and it's over with. It makes you a stronger person, it really does. The most important people in your life is your family and your teammates.

"That's the only people that I was embarrassed for. They supported me throughout this whole process. It was a difficult year last year but it's over with. It's a fresh start. I'm ready to go."

Aside from the strenuous workout regimen, Tkachuk has also followed a strict diet.

"Lots of fruits and vegetables and stay off the beer," he said with a laugh. "But seriously, I'm 34 years old, I have to be more careful, that was the most difficult part."

Carrying the extra weight last season could not have come at a worst time. The new NHL bounced back from the lockout with rule changes that sped up the game and opened up the scoring.

"Absolutely," said Tkachuk. "It's still going to be physical but you need to be able to move out there. It's a skating game more than ever. If you watched the playoffs you saw how fast it was and you have to be willing to skate and be able to move out there. That's one of the approaches I took this summer and it worked."

Despite only playing 41 games Tkachuk put up 36 points (15-21), enough for the Blues to pick up the US$3.8-million option left on his contract.

But not before Tkachuk and new Blues owner Dave Checketts had a heart to heart.

"I had a great talk with Mr. Checketts, we put everything on the table," said Tkachuk. "I think both sides are looking to prove themselves to each other. I'm very happy they picked it up. I was ecstatic because my family loves it here. It's a great place to raise a family here so that was important."

Tkachuk has 446 goals and 422 assists in 897 career regular-season games with Winnipeg, Phoenix and St. Louis. He has scored 30-plus goals in eight of his 14 NHL seasons, and has had 50-plus goals twice.

He's hungry to return to the form that has made him one of the NHL's premier power forwards.

"I want to be at the top of my game and help this team win," he said.

Tkachuk isn't the only Blues player with motivation this season. Fellow veteran winger Bill Guerin is equally hungry after being bought out by Dallas. Veteran centre Doug Weight also wants to show he's got lots of hockey left.

"We have a lot to prove here," said Tkachuk. "We have to prove to our fans, we have to prove to ourselves. We need to get back into the playoffs. As you saw last year, anything can happen in the playoffs. And I like the decisions we made.

"We brought in some great people, Bill Guerin, a veteran goal-scorer, bringing back Dougie, re-signing Dallas Drake, bringing in Jay McKee who's going to log lots of minutes, Martin Rucinsky is a heck of a player, Manny Legace in net, Dan Hinote has won in Colorado and finally we brought in Radek Dvorak.

"I'm happy, these are big pieces of the puzzle. I look our chances of making the playoffs this year."

Especially with a trimmed and fit Keith Tkachuk.


----------



## Knightfall

*Konowalchuk having heart checked out*
*Associated Press*
_9/15/2006 2:20:15 PM_

*DENVER (AP) - The Avalanche opened training camp Friday and said forward Steve Konowalchuk will miss at least some practice time for undisclosed medical tests.*

"Results from standard EKG testing done yesterday revealed an abnormality and further examination is required at this time to determine the exact nature of his condition," trainer Matt Sokolowski said. Other details were not disclosed.

Konowalchuk missed most of last season with a broken right wrist. He was off to the best start of his 14-year NHL career with 15 points through 21 games when he got hurt Nov. 21. He missed the final 61 games of the regular season and the first round of the playoffs.

Colorado will have a much different look this season. They traded  forward Alex Tanguay to Calgary, lost stalwart defenceman Rob Blake to the Kings and feisty grinder Dan Hinote signed with St. Louis.

"That's the league today," coach Joel Quenneville said. "You expect there's going to be some turnover and some new blood. Last year, we had some significant changes and some question marks going into the season. This year, I think it's a little clearer. We've lost some people who have been here for big years."

One player looking for a fresh start is goalie Jose Theodore, who had an injury-plagued season filled with off-the-ice headlines before Colorado was bounced in the second round of the playoffs by a fast and deep Anaheim team.

"Every year you have something to prove," Theodore said Thursday. "As a goalie, there's always a lot of pressure, but this is the challenge that you live for as a professional. When I got traded here, it was kind of like a ray of light."

Quenneville said he considers Theodore a bit of a newcomer, along with new arrivals Jordan Leopold, Ken Klee and Mark Rycroft.

"The way he prepared himself physically, he looks like a different person," Quenneville said. "His attitude seems refreshed; he seems energized, and we're expecting big things from him."

Theodore, a former Hart Trophy winner, missed three months last season with a broken heel and then tested positive for a banned substance in a pre-Olympic drug test because he had been using a prescription for a hair-growth stimulant. He was also photographed holding hands with heiress Paris Hilton at a VIP party in Toronto, leading to a stir since he and girlfriend Stephanie Cloutier are the parents of an infant girl.

Theodore said he has purchased a home in the Denver area with his family.

"It was really important for me and my family to be here and settle," he said. "Now I have one thing to concentrate on, doing my job. I don't have 10 things to think about, just showing up for practice and working hard and playing well."

Theodore was recovering from his injury when the Avalanche acquired him March 8 from Montreal for goalie David Aebischer. He posted a 1-3-1 record with a 3.04 goals-against average in the final five regular-season games. He went 4-5 with the same GAA in the playoffs.

Teammates are looking forward to seeing what Theodore can do with a full off-season to prepare.

"I've been seeing what a healthy Theodore can do right now, and he looks unbelievable," defenceman John-Michael Liles said. "Everybody knew what he was capable of. Obviously, coming in late last year after the injury, that was pretty tough, and he played remarkable for us.

"I see him now and he seems like a totally different goalie. I think everybody is looking forward to getting into game situations and he'll show what he can do."


----------



## Knightfall

*Report: Bruins send Zhamnov home*
*Sports Ticker*
_9/15/2006 4:38:53 PM_

*BOSTON (Ticker) - The Boston Bruins apparently have severed ties with the last of former general manager Mike O'Connell's major acquisitions of the summer of 2005.*

According to a report by the Boston Herald on Friday, veteran center Alexei Zhamnov failed his physical on the first day of the Bruins' training camp and was sent home.

Zhamnov, who signed a three-year, $12.3 million contract with Boston last summer, suffered a broken ankle on January 7, ending his 2005-06 season after he recorded just one goal and nine assists in 24 games. He still is owed $8.2 million, which will be covered by insurance.

However, the 35-year-old Russian must have his ankle re-examined midway through the 2006-07 campaign as well as before and during the following season in order to confirm he still is unable to play.

A fourth-round pick of Winnipeg in 1990, Zhamnov has collected 249 goals and 470 assists in 807 career games with the Jets, Chicago Blackhawks, Philadelphia Flyers and Bruins. He scored at least 20 goals each of his first eight seasons, netting a career-high 30 tallies in 1994-95, and made his lone All-Star Game appearance during the 2001-02 campaign.

The 6-1, 204-pound Zhamnov has represented his country at the Winter Olympics on three occasions, helping the nation capture the gold medal in 1992, silver in 1998 and bronze in 2002.


----------



## Knightfall

*Leafs take to the ice at camp*
*Canadian Press*
_9/15/2006 4:50:50 PM_

*TORONTO (CP) - Hal Gill likes what he sees in a new NHL instruction video for defencemen.*

It shows Chris Pronger defending against Brendan Shanahan in front of a net, and it details what referees will and will not allow when the new NHL season begins Oct. 4.

The way the new Maple Leafs blue-liner sees it, refs will not rush to punish defencemen just because an opponent falls. It's part of the crackdown on diving the league just announced.

The six-foot-seven, 250-pound American had difficulties adjusting to the strictness on obstruction fouls last season with Boston and led the Bruins with a career-worst 124 penalty minutes.

"The game always needed open ice and speed and that's great, I'm all for that," Gill said after his new team's first on-ice workouts Friday. "The thing I love about hockey is battling.

"That's where I get passionate about the game, when someone is going to the net and you push him and shove him and the puck is sitting there and you're fighting it out. That's what I find enjoyable about hockey. I think to have that back a little more, within the limits, that'll be a little better for me. From the video, it looks like they're going to allow some battles."

The stay-at-home defenceman was frustrated time and again last season, and he continues to adapt.

"My game is clearing out the front of the net but I can't just throw somebody into the corner," he said. "You've got to get into position and have an active stick and play the puck.

"You can't just ride somebody out. It's a different job now, but it's been a year and everybody has adjusted to it, and I have, too."

The Leafs hope so after agreeing to pay him US$2.05 million in a free-agent deal. They're counting on Gill, Bryan McCabe, Tomas Kaberle and Pavel Kubina, another free-agent pickup, to be their top four D.

Head coach Paul Maurice split players into three groups for 70-minute sessions, and most of them noticed a change from what they'd experienced at previous camps.

"It's a faster pace," said Gill. "If you're not quick, you're dead."

There were attacking drills and stop-and-start skating towards the end, when players were huffing and puffing as Maurice watched.

"We're learning his whole mentality," said Gill. "That's our first look at what he's all about.

"From what I can see, we're going to play an up-tempo game. Everyone is going to be up the ice as fast as we can and coming back as hard as we can. That's the mentality we're going to have. It's an exciting time."

The five previous Leafs camp in which Darcy Tucker participated were conducted with then-coach Pat Quinn in charge, and the veteran forward noticed a distinct tempo boost with Maurice.

"A lot of us have been in the same mind frame over the last few years with the first few days of camp being scrimmages," said Tucker. "It's not that mindset where you get down to work.

"This is a totally different atmosphere. I think that guys are on edge a little bit, on their toes, and that's a good thing sometimes."

Tucker says last spring's disappointment is driving the veterans.

"There was a commitment from the time when we didn't make the playoffs last year to this point in time," he explained. "What happened last year was unacceptable and we're going to move forward to try to make that never happen again."

The downer of the day was the early exit of defenceman Carlo Colaiacovo.

"He felt ill," said Maurice.

Colaiacovo didn't play hockey after suffering a concussion last January.

"We don't know if this is related to his concussion," said Maurice. "There were a lot of guys not feeling well after those practices."

Colaiacovo was to be examined by doctors.

"He'll be back on the ice when he gets the green light, which might very well by (Saturday)," added Maurice.

Colaiacovo, Staffan Kronwall, Andy Wozniewski, Brendan Bell, Jay Harrison and Ian White are candidates for three defence jobs.


----------



## Knightfall

*Nonis doesn't know why Clarke made offer*
*Canadian Press*
_9/15/2006 5:07:00 PM_

*VERNON, B.C. (CP) - Vancouver Canucks general manager Dave Nonis says Bob Clarke's actions in signing centre Ryan Kesler to a US$1.9 million offer sheet make no sense.*

The Canucks were caught off guard earlier this week when the Philadelphia Flyers general manager signed the restricted free agent to an offer sheet.

The Canucks said Thursday they would match the offer, which was worth far more than they had planned on paying Kesler this year.

"Philadelphia didn't do anything wrong in this process," Nonis said Friday at the Canucks training camp. "Bob Clarke is free to do whatever he wants in signing free-agent players. He didn't break any rules, as he's told the world.

"But I don't understand it. To sign a player to a deal, at far more than what he would normally sign too, knowing full well we were going to match the offer ... To me that doesn't make any sense."

Nonis was controlled and didn't show any visible anger in talking about the situation, but did throw a dig at Clarke.

"Clarke has always been good to me, he's been nice to me," Nonis said. "I was told a long time ago Bob Clarke would kick his grandmother down a flight a stairs if he thought he'd have a better chance of winning. That's what it comes down to.

"It's something I didn't understand. It's something I don't understand this minute."

Kesler and the Canucks were believed to be close to agreeing on a $1.9-million, two-year contract before Clarke made the surprise move of signing Kesler to an offer sheet.

Philadelphia wanted the six-foot-two, 205-pound centre to replace former captain Keith Primeau, who was forced to retire because of concussion-related problems.

It was the first offer sheet signed by a player since 1999. The Canucks had a week to decide whether to match the offer or receive a second-round draft pick.

Kesler, picked 23rd overall in the 2003 draft, played his first full season in the NHL last year, scoring 10 goals and adding 13 assists and 79 penalty minutes in 82 games.

In 110 career games with the Canucks, he has 12 goals, 16 assists and 95 penalty minutes.

Clarke's move sparked debate around the league. Some GMs believe his action will be inflationary and affect future comparable players.

Signing Kesler moves the Canucks payroll to around $43 million,  very close to this year's $44-million cap. It could affect who the Canucks sign as a backup goaltender behind Roberto Luongo.

The Canucks had qualified Kesler at $564,000 earlier this summer.

Technically, the last official offer sheet before Tuesday was in July 1999 when Tampa Bay made an offer for little-known Oiler Brett Hauer. Edmonton matched it.

The last offer sheet of any note was in February 1998 when Carolina went after Detroit star Sergei Fedorov and the Red Wings matched it.

For his part, Clarke wasn't concerned about how the move was viewed by others.

"That's the rules in the CBA," Clarke said. "The rules aren't convenient just for one team, they're there for everybody. You can't pick and choose. If you like one rule and I like one rule, does that mean we can only use one rule? That's crazy.

"If you're unhappy with the rules, complain to (commissioner) Gary Bettman."


----------



## Knightfall

*Sundin wants to finish career with Leafs*
*Canadian Press*
_9/15/2006 5:16:00 PM_

*TORONTO (CP) - He's said it before, and he'll say it again.*

"If the organization wanted to move me, you have no real choice but, if it's up to me, I do want to stay as a Maple Leaf the rest of my career," captain Mats Sundin said after Toronto's first on-ice workouts of their NHL training camp Friday.

The topic arose during a media scrum because Sundin sold his posh home during the off-season, and because he's entering the last year - at US$7.6 million - of his contract.

The team has a $4.6-million option for 2007-2008 but it's likely both camps will start talking about an extension sometime this season.

"I don't have a desire to go anywhere else to be part of a championship team," he said. "We have just as good a chance to be a championship team right here as anyone else.

"I can't see myself trying to go to a contender at the end of the season just to be part of a championship. Any of the 16 teams that makes the playoffs has as good a chance as anyone else."

The Edmonton Oilers proved that after squeaking into the post-season on the schedule's last weekend last spring. Parity propelled by the salary cap levels the playing field.

"It's tougher and tougher to predict," said Sundin. "Before, you could tell who were going to be the top teams in the league.

"This year, it's impossible. I think we have as good a chance as any of the other teams. Our first focus has to make the playoffs. It's going to be very important for us to get off to a good start."

The six-foot-five centre earned 78 points and scored 31 goals last season. He played his best hockey after leading Sweden to Olympic gold.

"Having success with the Leafs in the playoffs is the ultimate goal," he said. "That in itself is a carrot that you're looking forward to and it helps you train."

While being bitterly disappointed to miss the playoffs last spring, he said there was a positive element to the club's strong finish.

"We had almost as many points as Edmonton had when they started their playoff run, and they went to the final. It was encouraging to see a lot of the younger players come in during the last 20 games and play well. That gave a brighter outlook to the start of this season."


----------



## Knightfall

*Great things expected of Sens Kaigorodov*
*Canadian Press*
_9/15/2006 5:35:37 PM_

*OTTAWA (CP) - The Ottawa Senators have had mixed success with their dips into Russia's talent pool over the years, but they're banking on having their newest prospect make a splash in North America.*

Centre Alexei Kaigorodov took to the ice for the first time with his potential teammates on Friday and big things are already being expected of the 23-year-old, who signed a two-year, entry-level deal with the NHL team Tuesday.

While trying to be cautious with their comments, the Senators, in need of help down the middle, are hoping Kaigorodov can make the grade and jump straight into the NHL.

"I'm not really going to say much more than he doesn't look out of place," Senators coach Bryan Murray said after putting Kaigorodov through his first on-ice workout. "It looks like he knows the game very well."

In recent years, the Senators have had Russian prospects like defenceman Anton Volchenkov step in and contribute right away, but they've also had others like Petr Schastlivy, who worked himself right out of the league despite being given repeated chances to show his skill.

Ottawa selected Kaigorodov, a native of Chelyabinsk, Russia, with its second-round pick (47th overall) in the 2002 NHL entry draft, but it wasn't until late August that his club, Metallurg Magnitogorsk of the Russian Super League, agreed to suspend his contract and release him to North America.

With the off-season departure of veteran Bryan Smolinski - who was dealt to the Chicago Blackhawks with Martin Havlat as part of the three-way deal that also included the San Jose Sharks - the Senators could use help at centre.

As it stands, Kaigorodov has been pencilled in as the No. 2 guy behind Jason Spezza, and he's being given the chance to take up the role alongside Ottawa captain and right-winger Daniel Alfredsson.

"He looked good out there. Today was mostly skating and he's a good skater - smooth," said Alfredsson, who also cautioned that it's still too early to pass judgment. "It's way too early. After camp we'll see where we stand. He's very skilled ... so I'm excited."

Kaigorodov had nine goals and 23 assists in 50 games last season in the Russian league while sometimes playing on a line with highly touted Pittsburgh Penguins prospect Evgeni Malkin.

The Senators want him to provide a natural fit with Alfredsson - the thinking being that it'll make cycling the puck down low and setting up for one-timers more effective. Peter Schaefer would play left wing.

The players haven't had much of chance to see each other, but if the combination sticks, it could provide poolies with a sleeper pick.

"I felt good. I liked it, I just need to get acclimatized more," Kaigorodov said through a translator. "(Alfredsson's) a good player, but we'll need to find an understanding on the ice."

There are questions over whether or not Kaigorodov, who's listed at six-feet, 192 pounds, can withstand the more physical NHL game. His coach at Metallurg, Canadian Dave King, raised them himself in recent interviews after Kaigorodov left Russia.

However, Senators general manager John Muckler has been singing Kaigorodov's praises for the past couple of years and insisted that he would have been on the team last year had Ottawa been able to secure his release.

This time, he'll be given every chance to crack the roster and produce offensively.

"From what I understand, he's a skilled player, a playmaker, a guy who complements other players well," Murray said. "I don't think you're going to see him run guys out of the building. I do think he'll be an offensive-type player."


----------



## Knightfall

*From Sportsnet.ca!*

*Hockey Hearsay*
_September 15, 2006_

*Jagr accepts the 'C'*
Without a true captin since Mark Messier wore the letter back in 2003/04, Jaromir Jagr feels it is now his time to take the Rangers as his team.

Jagr said that as long as his responsibilities didn't include ripping into teammates for losses or poor play, he was ready to take on the role. A formal announcement could come within the next few days.

A return to form last season helped the Rangers return to the playoffs, where an injury to his shoulder in the first round made their appearance a short one. Jagr hopes his health and the health of the important players around him will result in a second-straight appearance.

"If we don't have any important guys injured throughout the year, I think we're gonna make it," he said.

*Three Kings in crowded net*
The Los Angeles Kings open training camp in the envious (depending on who you ask) position of having three No. 1 goaltenders: Dan Cloutier, Mathieu Garon and Jason LaBarbera.

According to the LAtimes.com, the pecking order is unofficially set at Cloutier, Garon, LaBarbera.

"I pretty much expected to be traded and Vancouver did a good job of getting it down quickly," said Cloutier, adding that he had fully recovered from the surgery. "I've learned that, sooner or later, they are going to bring someone in to try to take your job."

Garon played in 63 games last season and won 31, third-most in Kings history, but his sporadic play down the stretch led to another spring without playoff hockey in Hollywood.

*Morrison not 100 per cent*
One of they cogs in the Canucks machine is still not completely ready for battle as training camp opens in Vancouver.

Brendan Morrison's surgically repaired hip still isn't quite right four months after undergoing surgery and he is faced with a very unusual problem -- he may have to miss a practice or two.

"I think I've only ever missed two practices in my career so this injury is new to me," Morrison told The Vancouver Province. "I said [to Vigneault], 'I'll be honest with you guys, if I'm sore and I feel that I need a day here or there then I'll be honest and tell you.' I don't want to miss any time but if that's the case then we'll have to take that approach.

Morrison said it may be another couple of months before he will no longer feel the pain of his hip injury.

*Penguins going Canadian?*
A newspaper in Pittsburgh is reporting the favourite in the race to purchase the Pittsburgh Penguins has emerged from north of the border.

Jim Balsillie, chairman and co-CEO of Research in Motion, a company based in Waterloo, is the leading the chase to take control of the Penguins' franchise according to the Pittsburgh Post-Gazette.

Balsillie nearly signed a letter of intent to buy the team in July but decided against it when he realized how difficult it would be to move the franchise to Hamilton.

It still isn't clear whether Balsillie will try to move the Penguins if he does take control of the ailing franchise.


----------



## Knightfall

*Zherdev wants contract, or trade*
*TheFourthPeriod.com*
_September 15, 2006_

*Unable to sign Nikolai Zherdev before training camp, the Blue Jackets turned to Anson Carter yesterday, prompting speculation that Zherdev will not be with the club this season.*

Zherdev's agent, Rolland Hedges, told the Columbus Dispatch the Carter signing "doesn't surprise me. I've thought they would want to trade Nikolai or keep him in Russia. We knew (GM Doug MacLean's) position, and now we know the next step. What's the next step after this? That is the question."

According to the Dispatch, Zherdev wants to play in the NHL this season, whether or not he's a member of the Blue Jackets.

"We asked Columbus to trade him months ago if they couldn’t sign him," Hedges said. "As I've told everyone, Nikolai wants to play in the NHL."

MacLean, however, will not (consider) trading Zherdev, the Dispatch claims.

"I've met with ownership and discussed the matter at great length," MacLean said. "We are committed to negotiating with Zherdev. … It (an agreement) is just not happening right now. For whatever reason, we just haven't been able to find common ground. We can't agree on comparables."


----------



## Knightfall

*Koivu's vision passes first test*
*Canadian Press*
_9/15/2006 5:48:08 PM_

*MONTREAL (CP) - Neither Michael Ryder's new visor nor Saku Koivu's blind spot prevented the Montreal Canadiens linemates from seeing eye to eye on the ice Friday.*

Koivu had no trouble finding Ryder and winger Chris Higgins with passes in his first scrimmage since he suffered a serious left eye injury in the NHL playoffs in April.

The Canadiens captain even fed a pretty pass from the left side to Higgins for a goal.

"I thought it went well," said Koivu. "Physically, I felt fine and more important, I'm surprised I felt that comfortable with my eye.

"It will be a different scenario when we play against another team, but this was a first step and we have a couple of days before the first pre-season games. I hope that every day I feel a little more comfortable out there."

Koivu wore a contact lens on the eye, which still has a blind spot and recently developed a small cataract after off-season surgery to repair a detached retina.

He also wore a larger visor than the one he had on when Justin Williams' stick clipped his eye during a playoff game against Carolina on April 26.

The team's first day of on-ice workouts before a standing room only crowd at the Sportsplex 4-Glaces boosted Koivu's confidence that he will be ready for the Canadiens' regular season opener Oct. 6 in Buffalo.

"I had some doubts before today how I'd feel and what to expect. but the vision was OK," he said. "I didn't lose the puck in my feet too many times, so it was a pleasant surprise.

"If I don't face any setbacks and the vision is the way it is now, I don't see a problem for the season opener. But the first couple of exhibition games will tell a lot more."

Montreal's first two pre-season matches are against Boston at home on Tuesday and Wednesday. Koivu expects to play a game or two more than usual in the pre-season to get used to his slightly reduced vision.

Ryder is also adjusting to altered vision.

The 30-goal scorer is experimenting with a visor, although it will depend on how well he adapts in the pre-season whether he'll wear it in games that count.

The winger from Bonavista, N.L., said he considered wearing a visor even before Koivu's injury.

"It's a little different, just getting used to the sweat and snow that gets on it," he said. "It feels like you're inside something, looking through. Hopefully, I'll get used to it."

Koivu applauded his linemate's decision.

"Sometimes when something happens to a teammate, you see what might happen if you don't wear one," he said. "I'm hoping that it woke a few guys up and they realize that by wearing one, they might avoid an injury like that.

"I know there's a lot of guys who aren't used to wearing one but for us Europeans, it's never been a problem."

Ryder also showed up 12 pounds lighter than last season at 192 pounds after a summer of therapy for a pinched nerve in his neck.

"Because of my injury, I couldn't work out much," he said. "I was just trying to watch what I eat and make sure I didn't get out of shape and I ended up losing 12 pounds.

"Hopefully, I'm quicker. I don't really feel any pain now. It was in my neck, but I felt it more in my side. But it's gone. Now I'm just trying to rebuild the muscles."

Guy Carbonneau, who directed his first scrimmage since taking over as head coach, opted to keep his veterans together when making up lines.

Koivu, Ryder and Higgins ended last season together, while newcomer Sergei Samsonov showed energy in skating with Mike Ribeiro and Alex Kovalev. That line scored twice in the scrimmage.

Another new acquisition, Mike Johnson, scored a goal playing with Tomas Plekanec and Alexander Perezhogin while Radek Bonk centred Steve Begin and tough guy Aaron Downey, who also scored.

Garth Murray skated with two players competing for a vacant spot at forward - Andrei Kostitsyn and Mikhail Grabovsky.

"It's a short camp," said Carbonneau. "I have to get my team ready first.

"But we had (rookie) Kyle Chipchura's line against Ribeiro's line and they did well. That's good. It shows them what they have to do to play at this level. The first day went well."

One who looked sharp was six-foot-five defenceman Ryan O'Byrne, a 2003 third round draft pick who joined the team from Cornell University.

There is a spot open on defence to start the season as Francis Bouillon recovers from off-season knee surgery. Bouillon is to resume skating in two weeks, but isn't expected back until November.

The public was admitted free and they jammed the 1,200-seat arena. Fans were stacked three deep in the standing room area for the scrimmages.


----------



## Knightfall

*Russian tribunal rules against Malkin*
*Canadian Press*
_9/15/2006 5:51:43 PM_

*MOSCOW (CP) - The Evgeni Malkin saga is far from over.*

A Russian arbitration tribunal issued a court order Friday prohibiting the Russian centre from playing in the NHL. But exactly what that means isn't clear.

"We are happy to review and consider anything that may be provided to us," NHL deputy commissioner Bill Daly told The Canadian Press on Friday. "Having said that, we remain very dubious as to the validity or binding effect of a private arbitration panel's decision on the matters that are at issue here."

A Pittsburgh Penguins spokesman said Friday that Malkin would be at camp as scheduled this weekend. Pittsburgh's first pre-season game goes Tuesday night in Halifax against the Ottawa Senators.

The Penguins signed the 20-year-old rookie to a three-year, entry-level contract Sept. 5 after he slipped out of Russia in late August.

The tribunal Friday ruled that Malkin can't play anywhere else other than Russian club Magnitogorsk, where he signed a new one-year deal just days before changing his mind and fleeing the country.

"Metallurg has several options," New York lawyer Alexander Berkovich, representing Magnitogorsk, told Reuters. "The first option is to seek enforcement of the Russian arbitration award in a U.S. court. This is pursuant to the (1958) treaty for the enforcement of tribunal awards to which both the U.S. and Russia are signatories. Other options for Magnitogorsk include filing a lawsuit against the NHL and the Pittsburgh Penguins in a U.S. court."

Metallurg knows Malkin won't return to play for them this season but wants financial compensation for his loss. The NHL is adamant it would not negotiate compensation packages with any Russian club after the Russians refused to sign the IIHF transfer agreement which other European countries belong to.

Malkin, the second overall choice behind Alexander Ovechkin in the 2004 NHL entry draft, had 21 goals and 26 assists in 46 games with Metallurg last season, his third with the Russian club. He's the early season favourite for the Calder Trophy as NHL rookie of the year.


----------



## Knightfall

*Great One wants grit from Coyotes*
*Associated Press*
_9/15/2006 6:51:22 PM_

*GLENDALE, Ariz. (AP) - As a player, Wayne Gretzky used uncommon skills to become the most prolific scorer in NHL history.*

But as the coach of the Phoenix Coyotes, Gretzky wants to see grit as well as grace. He expects his players to skate. He also wants them to hit.

That was Gretzky's message as the Coyotes opened their 10th season in the desert Friday with a full-squad workout in Glendale Arena.

"There were nights (last season) when I felt like maybe we got physically outmatched, and not because guys weren't trying to be as physical as possible, but we were not quite as strong as some of the other teams," Gretzky said. "There were liberties taken at times that I wasn't very pleased with. We went out and addressed that. We're much stronger and a much more physical hockey team."

Looking to add a physical presence, the club acquired five veterans over the summer, led by three-time all-star defenceman Ed Jovanovski. The Coyotes also added forward Georges Laraque, one of the NHL's most feared enforcers, forward Owen Nolan and defenceman Nick Boynton, as well as Jeremy Roenick, a nine-time all-star centre whose recklessness made him a fan favourite during his first tenure with the Coyotes.

"I think that has to be the mentality that becomes our identity, that there's no game that we're going to get outworked or out-hit," Roenick said.

The Coyotes hope the new approach will put them back in the playoffs after a four-year absence. They finished 12th in the Western Conference last season, 14 points out of a playoff spot.

Gretzky had his first look at his fortified roster Friday morning. Outside, the temperature approached 38 C. But it felt like mid-winter as the Coyotes went through drills to prepare for their exhibition opener against Edmonton at Winnipeg Sunday night. It's the first time the Coyotes have played in Winnipeg, their former home, since they departed after the 1995-96 season.

On Friday, Gretzky put Roenick on a line with captain Shane Doan and Mike Comrie. Doan and Comrie shared the team lead with 30 goals apiece last season. Roenick scored only nine goals in 58 games with Los Angeles last season but is vowing to jump-start his career.

"I think we all bring something a little different," Roenick said. "It's a nice creation."

Gretzky said he has not decided on his other lines or his defensive pairings.

Roenick, who lives in Paradise Valley, helped lead the Coyotes to four consecutive playoff berths from 1997-00. He signed a one-year deal that could be worth US$1.5 million with incentives.

Gretzky said he believes Roenick can score 25 goals this season.

"The key is to stay healthy," Gretzky said. "If we can keep him healthy and he can play 80 games, I expect good things out of him."

Health was a problem for the Coyotes last season. A knee injury sidelined winger Ladislav Nagy, perhaps their most gifted player, for the season's final 29 games. He still finished the season as the team's assist leader, with 41.

The Coyotes had a brief injury scare Friday when a deflected puck hit Jovanovski above his left eye. He sported a red welt after practice but said he didn't expect to miss any ice time.

"It's always scary when you get hit in the face," Jovanovski said.

Jovanovski said his vision was not affected - literally or figuratively.

"We have to see the big picture and the prize that we're after, and that's the Stanley Cup," Jovanovski said. "That's got to be our vision."


----------



## Knightfall

*Cooke looks for new role with Canucks*
*Canadian Press*
_9/15/2006 7:55:21 PM_

*VERNON, B.C. (CP) - Matt Cooke is healthy again after a year of battling injures and the scrappy forward is looking for a role change with the Vancouver Canucks.*

The question of who will play on the NHL team's top line along with Brendan Morrison and Markus Naslund has been asked ever since the Canucks traded forward Todd Bertuzzi to Florida in a package for goaltender Roberto Luongo.

Cooke's name has been mentioned as a possible replacement, along with free-agent signing Jan Bulis.

"I'm going to have to go out there and earn it," Cooke said Friday on the first day of the Canucks training camp. "What we've done in the past is history. Your performance at camp is going to be your opportunity."

Cooke managed eight goals and 10 assists last year in a season limited to 45 games because of injures. As a junior, playing with Windsor of the OHL, Cookie had 45 goals and 90 points in 65 games back in 1996-97.

"I was depended on a lot in junior to be a scorer," said Cooke, 28. "I knew I wasn't going to make the NHL that way. If I get the opportunity this year I look forward to that role."

Naslund thinks Cooke deserves a chance to at least audition for the first line.

"I think he's shown he can play there before," said the Canucks captain. "He's always been in a situation where he hasn't been able to show that he's got skill and a touch around the net.

"He has the potential to play a different role."

The five-foot-11, 205-pound native of Belleville, Ont., has carved out a reputation as a grinding, third-line agitator. Like that annoying dog down the street that barks all night, Cooke has the ability to get under other player's skins.

He will deliver a stick in the ribs or an elbow to the chops, then use his speed to get away to get away before a player can retaliate. He plays with a chip on his shoulder an irritating grin on his face.

"We have a lot of other guys on the team right now in that role," said Cooke. "The focus isn't solely on myself to go out and create that distraction.

"The physical play will always be there because that is part of my game and a part of the game I won't let go."

New Canucks coach Alain Vigneault said Cooke will get a chance "to have a bigger role" on the team. But he cautioned that to remain successful, Cooke can't completely abandon his in-your-face style.

"Even if he would go on an offensive line, I don't think he can change his style of play," Vigneault said. "If he all of a sudden thinks he's a skill player, he's going to be in trouble.

"He knows he has to play with grit, with drive, get in people's faces. That part of his game can't change."

Cooke was moved up to the top line near the end of the 2004 season when Bertuzzi was suspended for his hit-from-behind on Steve Moore.

He surprised many by playing well down the stretch. He stepped his game up in the playoffs and scored the goal that forced overtime in Game 7 of Vancouver's opening round loss to Calgary.

Cooke came late to training  camp last year after holding out for a new contract. He finally signed a three-year deal, averaging US$1.5 million, but then spent more time in the infirmary than on the ice.

He broke a jaw when hit in the face during practice, then suffered an ankle injury in a collision with a teammate. The final insult was a hip injury from a border-line check during a game against the Los Angeles Kings.

Cooke said he worked over the summer getting back the conditioning he lost last year.

"I worked hard to make sure my conditioning was where it needed to be because I missed so many games," he said. "I just want to go out there and get back to the level I was a couple of years ago."

A crowd of several hundred people showed up at the Vernon arena to watch 50 Canucks veterans and rookies hold their first workouts.

It was Vigneault's first on-ice session with the veterans.

Vigneault, who replaced the fired Marc Crawford, spent most of this time at centre ice watching the players. He didn't use a whistle  and rarely seemed to raise his voice when giving instructions.

"It was a different feeling out there," said veteran defenceman Mattias Ohlund. "We had the last coaches for so many years, we didn't know what to expect."

Naslund said he likes Vigneault's style.

"I like what I've seen so far," he said. "I agree with what he's been preaching."


----------



## Knightfall

*Thornton, Cheechoo ready to team up again*
*Associated Press*
_9/15/2006 8:06:46 PM_

*SAN JOSE, Calif. (AP) - Just a few minutes into the San Jose Sharks' first scrimmage of training camp, Joe Thornton already had Jonathan Cheechoo in his sights.*

The reigning NHL Most Valuable Player's chemistry with the league's top goal-scorer apparently hasn't waned since the Sharks were knocked out of the second round of the playoffs. Playing together on a line with newcomer Mark Bell, Thornton repeatedly found Cheechoo for shot after shot Friday despite their teammates' best defensive efforts.

''Cheech was hitting everything but the back of the net,'' coach Ron Wilson said. ''It's important that we create chemistry, and get it early. We've got to get them up to speed, because they've got a new guy.''

A morning practice and the lively scrimmage were a great start to camp for a team that believes it can contend for the Stanley Cup - and a necessary jump-start for a club that started slowly last season.

After winning all seven of its exhibition games last fall, San Jose stumbled to an 8-12-4 record and a 10-game winless streak before acquiring Thornton from Boston on Nov. 30. The Sharks had one of the NHL's best records from that point forward, going 36-15-7 and steaming into the playoffs while Thornton and Cheechoo became the league's most prolific scoring duo.

But they ran out of steam in the post-season against Edmonton, done in by bad bounces, poor penalty-killing and an overall lack of playoff toughness that wasn't surprising from such a young roster.

The Sharks don't want any excuses next spring, however.

''I came in on Dec. 1, and it was just a dogfight to get into the playoffs all the way,'' the easygoing Thornton said in the Sharks' locker room while wearing a black velour Sharks robe with ''Jumbo'' stitched on the lapel.

''This year we don't have to wear ourselves out by April. Cheech worked hard in the off-season, and so did Bellsy. We're not going to catch anybody by surprise, but we'll just keep working hard and pushing each other.''

Wilson already has grouped his players into tentative line combinations and defensive pairings beyond his vaunted first-line trio with Bell replacing Nils Ekman, traded to Pittsburgh.

Captain Patrick Marleau centred youngsters Milan Michalek and Steve Bernier in the scrimmage, just as he did last season. With most defences' top pairings focused on stopping San Jose's top line, Marleau should have a chance to improve on his career-best 86 points last season.

''I don't want to jinx it too much,'' said Marleau, who is no longer Bernier's landlord after allowing the 21-year-old wing to crash with him last season. ''But any time you get to play with linemates and stick together for a while, the better off you are.''

Wilson is hoping to settle on a gritty trio of two-way forwards to form a ''shutdown line,'' likely including Curtis Brown and Ville Nieminen. With 10 forwards already near-certain to make the opening-night roster, competition will be fierce for the final few spots.

Wilson also must sort out his defence in camp. Kyle McLaren, Scott Hannan, Christian Ehrhoff and rookie Matt Carle are expected to be San Jose's top four defencemen, with a lively battle among Doug Murray, Rob Davison, Jim Fahey, Josh Gorges, newcomer Mathieu Biron and even 19-year-old Marc-Edouard Vlasic for the final spots.

The Sharks again made the Pacific Division's smallest splash in free-agent signings during the off-season, adding forwards Bell, Brown and Mike Grier. San Jose still believes in its talented young core, and Wilson thinks his players share that faith.

''This team has a different attitude,'' Wilson said. ''They understand how they're viewed by other people now, and they should embrace that. That's what we want, that kind of pressure.''


----------



## Teflon Billy

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> *Penguins going Canadian?*
> A newspaper in Pittsburgh is reporting the favourite in the race to purchase the Pittsburgh Penguins has emerged from north of the border.
> 
> Jim Balsillie, chairman and co-CEO of Research in Motion, a company based in Waterloo, is the leading the chase to take control of the Penguins' franchise according to the Pittsburgh Post-Gazette.
> 
> Balsillie nearly signed a letter of intent to buy the team in July but decided against it when he realized how difficult it would be to move the franchise to Hamilton.
> 
> It still isn't clear whether Balsillie will try to move the Penguins if he does take control of the ailing franchise.




Man, I would love that

I don't think any city in Canada (except maybe Halifax) deserves a NHL Franchise as much as Hamilton.

Hell, the CBC had a TV drama (Power play) about the fictional *Hamilton Steelheads* awhile back.


----------



## Knightfall

*Lehtinen inks extension with Stars*
*Canadian Press*
_9/16/2006 10:46:12 AM_

*DALLAS (CP) - The Dallas Stars signed right-winger Jere Lehtinen to a two-year, US$8-million contract, the NHL team announced Saturday.*

The new deal will keep Lehtinen under contract with Dallas through the 2008-'09 campaign.

"Jere has been a model of professionalism throughout his career," Stars general manager Doug Armstrong said in a statement. "He is one of the best two-way forwards in the game.

"Consistency and honesty are Jere's trademarks and he brings them to the rink every day. We're very excited to sign him to this contract extension."

Lehtinen has led Dallas in goals scored two of the last three seasons and has captured the Frank J. Selke Trophy as the league's best defensive forward three times, just one of three players to capture that award three or more times (the others are Bob Gainey and Guy Carbonneau).

Lehtinen, 33, of Espoo, Finland, has scored 20 or more goals six times in his NHL career and twice has been named to the league's all-star game.

Lehtinen was Dallas' fourth round selection (88th overall) in the 1992 NHL entry draft. He has appeared in 648 career NHL games, all with Dallas. He has registered 393 points, including 190 goals. He was a member of the Stars' Stanley Cup-winning team in 1999.


----------



## Knightfall

*Sabres unveil new look for '06*
*Sportsnet.ca News*
_September 16, 2006_

*The new Sabres new uniform, unveiled on September 16, 2006, takes its inspiration from the original Sabres uniform (1971-96) and second uniform (1996-2005).*

The design was a collaborative effort between the Sabres and Reebok International. The new 'blue and gold' colors have been altered to a deeper navy blue and richer gold that have a greater visual impact both in person and on television broadcasts.

Silver accents and a revised 'B-Sabre' logo were carried over from the team’s second uniform.

Unique in the NHL, the new uniforms also have player numbers on the front of the jersey and have been designed utilizing the most advanced material available from Reebok. Buffalo's new alternate jersey is the original blue uniform from the 1970s.


----------



## devilbat

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> Man, I would love that
> 
> I don't think any city in Canada (except maybe Halifax) deserves a NHL Franchise as much as Hamilton.




Ahem....

I don't know about deserving an NHL franchise, but there a few of us around here that think Winnipeg should get ours back.  Yep, it's a pipe dream, but it's a nice one.

Teemu Selanne loves this town.  Ed Jovonovski was recently quoted as saying Winnipeg should be in the league.  Ok, Jagr really hated visiting here, but who really cares what someone named Jaromir thinks?


----------



## Teflon Billy

devilbat said:
			
		

> Ahem....
> 
> I don't know about deserving an NHL franchise, but there a few of us around here that think Winnipeg should get ours back.  Yep, it's a pipe dream, but it's a nice one.




I would like to see Winnipeg get one back, but the truth is, you all had one already...and the interest wasn't there.

I recall the games being poorly attended, and enthusiasm being low enough that local interests couldn;t be brought on board as partners.

What I'm saying is Winnipeg had their shot already. I'd like to see Hamilton and Halifax get a turn (I boggle to think of the levels of support Maritimers would throw behind *The Halifax Highlanders* or whatever)



> Teemu Selanne loves this town.  Ed Jovonovski was recently quoted as saying Winnipeg should be in the league.




Jovanovski ws also quoted as saying that teams needed to "give 110%" and "Play one shift at a time" and "just do the things that they have to do to have success".

I love Ed as a d-man, but interviews with him were _excruciating_ for their by-the-book qualities

If someone asked him if he thought Winnipeg should have a team, he probably would've said yes even if he had no idea where Winnipeg was.



> Ok, Jagr really hated visiting here, but who really cares what someone named Jaromir thinks?




Heh


----------



## Knightfall

*Krajicek ready to impress Canucks*
*Canadian Press*
_9/16/2006 4:33:16 PM_

*VERNON, B.C. (CP) - Being traded to the Vancouver Canucks was a rude awakening for defenceman Lukas Krajicek.*

Literally.

Krajicek was at home in Prostejov, Czech Republic, when he learned he was part of the blockbuster deal that sent goaltender Roberto Luongo to Vancouver for  forward Todd Bertuzzi, defenceman Bryan Allen and goalie Alex Auld.

"I woke up about five in the morning and my dad told me I was traded," Krajicek said before taking the ice on Saturday's second day of the Canucks training camp. "It was kind of weird.

"I was surprised and kind of happy. There is a much bigger chance to play in the playoffs here than in Florida."

Krajicek sometimes is the forgotten man in Vancouver's biggest trade in seven years. An offensive defenceman with just 90 NHL games to his credit, Krajicek could play an important role as the Canucks try to rebuild after a disastrous season which saw them miss the playoff for the first time in five years.

Of the six regular starting defenceman on last year's roster, only veterans Sami Salo and Mattias Ohlund are returning. Both missed games last year with injuries suffered at the Olympics.

Besides Allen being dealt to Florida, all-star Ed Jovanovski signed as a free agent in Phoenix and Nolan Baumgartner went to Philadelphia.

In an attempt to strengthen their defence, the Canucks signed free-agent Willie Mitchell. They also have promising rookie Luc Bourdon and Krajicek.

If new coach Alain Vigneault has any concerns about his defence he hides it behind a curtain of optimism.

"The two guys that are coming back in Salo and Ohlund are great players that log a lot of minutes," said Vigneault, who replaced the fired Marc Crawford. "Willie Mitchell is a very classy player.

"He comes to work, puts his work boots on and does his best. I think everything is going to fall into place. We don't have a lot of returning guys. We have a couple of good young guys and we're going to mix them with good quality veterans. It's going to work out fine."

Krajicek, 23, has already been pencilled in as one of the Canucks top four defenceman. He know his play on the ice will determine if his name is eventually written in ink.

"Pencilled in is one thing," said Krajicek, who signed a one-year, US$625,000 deal. "If it is going to be true I would like it. It would be a dream.

"There are still some games we have to play before the start of the season so I can show what I can do."

Canuck general manager Dave Nonis said he wanted Krajicek because of his youth and offensive potential.

"He should put up more numbers as he gets more experience because of his skill," said Nonis. "He's a very good passer and he can jump up into the play as good as anybody.

"He will continue to get better and better."

At six foot two, and 192 pounds, Krajicek isn't imposing on the ice. One of the criticisms against him is he doesn't play a physical game.

"I think the (new) rules help me a little bit," he said. "I was never a player that would look for the big hit. I try to play the smart game."

Krajicek left the Czech Republic to play junior hockey with the OHL's Peterborough Petes. He made the all-rookie team in 2001 and was a first-team all-star in 2003.

"My agent told me I would have a bigger chance to play in the NHL because the scouts watch the games a lot more here," Krajicek said.

Florida chose him 24th overall in the 2001 draft. Last year he played 62 games with the Panthers, scoring two goals, collecting 14 assists and 50 penalty minutes.

Luongo had the best seat in the house many nights to watch Krajicek work.

"He's a very offensive-minded defenceman," said Luongo. "He's got good skills and can move the puck really well. I think he can play on the power play.

"Last year was his first full season in the NHL and I think he did a lot of growing. I hope he shows up to camp really confident and shows his ability."

After spending the last year in the sun and surf of Florida, Krajicek is looking forward to playing in a hockey environment.

"It's not much about hockey there, it's weird," he said about Florida. "You put your shorts on very day and go it the rink.

"The atmosphere here, you can feel it more. It's Canada. It's a hockey world here. I'm just happy to be here."


----------



## Knightfall

*Pre-Season!!!*

*NHL returns to Winnipeg on Sunday*
*Canadian Press*
_9/16/2006 7:16:51 PM_

*(CP) - Edmonton has made a radical roster makeover since getting to within one win of hoisting the Stanley Cup last spring, and the reconfigured Oilers make their debut Sunday night.*

They'll face the Phoenix Coyotes in Winnipeg in one of four pre-season NHL openers.

Elsewhere, the Florida Panthers are at the Calgary Flames, the Nashville Predators are at the Columbus Blue Jackets, and the Boston Bruins skate against the New Jersey Devils in Lowell, Mass.

The Oilers are convinced they're on the right path.

"I think we're better," says veteran Oilers forward Ethan Moreau. "We lost a couple of guys but we're a better team.

"The reason we're better is the guys have so much confidence from last year. We'll see."

Fact is, they've lost a lot more than "a couple of guys" - chief among them big defenceman Chris Pronger and pesky forward Mike Peca. There are a lot of openings. Big Russian winger Alex Mikhnov, Czech blue-liner Ladislav Smid and crafty American centre Rob Schremp are prime candidates.

Veterans to wear Oilers colours in Winnipeg will be Moreau, Jason Smith, Raffi Torres, Jarrett Stoll, Marty Reasoner, Steve Staios, Brad Winchester and newly-acquired defenceman Daniel Tjarnqvist.

There will be plenty of new faces during the exhibitions because league rules stipulate that each team need dress only eight veterans.

Coyotes coach Wayne Gretzky has taken captain Shane Doan, Jeremy Roenick, Ed Jovanovski, Derek Morris, Owen Nolan, Nick Boynton and former Oilers Mike Comrie and Georges Laraque to Winnipeg.

Gretzky doesn't intend to use goaltender Curtis Joseph right off the bat, so fans in the 'Peg shouldn't expect to see Cujo step onto the ice.

Because Winnipeg was home to the franchise from 1979 to 1996, the 15,015-seat MTS Centre will be filled to capacity. Doan was eager to get there.

"The Winnipeg franchise gave me the opportunity to play in the NHL and that is something very special to me," said Doan, who was drafted seventh overall by the Jets in 1995. "You never forget your first team and your first games that you played.

"My first game was against the Dallas Stars in Winnipeg and I'll never forget that. A lot of the players coming into the league now don't remember the Jets because it's been a few years now and to be able to say that you played there is certainly something special and something I'm proud of."

In Calgary, new head coach Jim Playfair says that having only two days of workouts before the first exhibition game is no problem.

"If you look at the players we have coming into camp nowadays, they're in such top shape," he said. "They come in with great (fitness test) numbers, they get a couple of practices under their belts and they're ready to go."

Former Flames Joe Nieuwendyk and Gary Roberts are expected to be in Florida's lineup Sunday night.

New Flames left-winger Alex Tanguay will wear No. 40 instead of the No. 18 he wore in Colorado. Matthew Lombardi has had the 18 in Calgary so Tanguay doesn't mind switching back to the 40 he wore when the Avs won the Stanley Cup five years ago.

The Panthers also play in Edmonton on Monday night, and Todd Bertuzzi and Ed Belfour will likely play their first games with their new team.

The Toronto Maple Leafs also open Monday - at home against the Buffalo Sabres, who'll be sporting new logos and uniforms. Leafs fans should get their first look at new No. 1 goalie Andrew Raycroft.

Ottawa plays its first pre-season game against Pittsburgh at Halifax on Tuesday, and Nova Scotians will be eager to welcome home Penguins star Sidney Crosby.

Rookie centre Alexei Kaigorodov will be the centre of attention during the Senators' pre-season as he tries to prove he's capable of fulfilling the club's hope that he can skate on a line with captain Daniel Alfredsson.

Montreal enters the fray at home against Boston on Tuesday.

Injuries are already a factor in determining lineups for the exhibitions.

Nashville won't have Paul Kariya or David Legwand in the early going. Kariya has a strained hamstring from lifting weights, and Legwand continues rehab on a sore knee.

New Jersey won't use John Madden (groin) and Jim Dowd (shoulder) on Sunday, and leading scorer Brian Gionta remains unsigned.

The New York Rangers open at New Jersey on Tuesday, and Devils fans shouldn't expect to see Jaromir Jagr. The Rangers star had surgery on his left shoulder four months ago and coach Tom Renney has been holding him out of camp scrimmages.


----------



## devilbat

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> I would like to see Winnipeg get one back, but the truth is, you all had one already...and the interest wasn't there.
> 
> I recall the games being poorly attended, and enthusiasm being low enough that local interests couldn;t be brought on board as partners.
> 
> What I'm saying is Winnipeg had their shot already. I'd like to see Hamilton and Halifax get a turn (I boggle to think of the levels of support Maritimers would throw behind *The Halifax Highlanders* or whatever





I don't disagree with you on your points TB, but I will play a little devils advocate...

Yes, Winnipeg had a team, didn't support it, and lost it.  Exactly like Atlanta, Minnesota, Colorado and Ottawa did.  Three of those cities were later awarded expansion franchises, and the fourth was allowed to relocate an existing team.  All have had success since the arrivals of their second generation, NHL club.

When word went out that the team was being transferred, there was plenty of enthusiasm, and a huge "save the Jets" grassroots endeavor was attempted.  Local interest, including our richest families the Richardsons and ther Aspers attempted to get involved.  Sadly it was too little too late, and the NHL, i.e. Gary Bettman, wanted out of Winnipeg in a bad way.

I highly doubt that Hamilton will ever get a NHL team, because the process would have to include the owners of the Leafs and the Sabrees giving their OK.  Buffalo will likely never let that happen, as they generrate beaucoup dollars through Hamilton.  Also, Hamilton's arena is far less then suitable for a NHL team.  Yes one can be buitl, but would it?

Halifax, with a population of 380,000 is too small for the NHL.  One of the biggest things going against Winnipeg is our population base being to small to support the NHL.  Our population of Winnipeg and surrounding area is at approx 700k.  Let's say the did get  a club though.  Do you really think the Maritimers would support a losing, expansion team, who'se tickets would cost roughly between $50 - $200 a game?  

In the end, it's a mut point.  Winnipeg and Halifax won't ever be getting a team, and it's unlikely Hamilton will either.   Winnipeg cannot or will not support a sport where tickets are $50-$200, and will always be a team that can't afford to keep it's top players, even in the days of a salary cap.


----------



## Knightfall

*Nabokov, Toskala still vying for top spot*
*Associated Press*
_9/17/2006 12:39:49 AM_

*SAN JOSE, Calif. (AP) - Vesa Toskala spent most of the off-season on his new boat, peacefully cruising Finland's lakes.*

The goaltender then returned to his day job this week in San Jose, where the situation isn't nearly as idyllic.

After leading the Sharks into the playoffs last season during the first sustained playing time of his NHL career, Toskala is back in competition with veteran incumbent Evgeni Nabokov for the starting job in San Jose.

The situation would be even more uncomfortable if the two goalies weren't longtime friends. Toskala and Nabokov both feel they deserve to be the Sharks' starter, and unless general manager Doug Wilson swings a trade, one will be unhappy when the regular season begins for the Sharks on Oct. 5.

"Everybody playing in this league wants to be a No. 1 goalie," Toskala said. "There are lots of rumours flying around, but it's not in my control what's going to happen.

"I'm happy to be a Shark, and I hope I stay here."

So does Nabokov, who has been steadily outstanding since winning the Calder Trophy as the NHL's top rookie in 2001. After signing a US$21.5-million, four-year contract extension last February, Nabokov figured he had a long-term future in San Jose. When Nabokov struggled after returning from the Olympics, Toskala seized the job with three remarkable months of play.

"It's always a competition," Nabokov said. "If you don't have competition, it's trouble.

"It's never going to be a free ride in this league. I don't pay attention to what the rumours are. Doug will do whatever he needs to do, and I'll keep playing."

Wilson has been understandably coy about his plans to clear this logjam. Ottawa and Detroit were among the clubs who spoke to Wilson about deals for either goalie, but Wilson didn't pull the trigger during the summer. Now he'll probably have to wait until another team's goalie gets hurt or struggles.

"I've always said it's a great problem to have," Wilson said on the Sharks' first day of training camp. "We're just zeroed in on not having too many distractions.

"They're very professional, and we'll go from there. We have such great depth, which very few teams have."

The Sharks' decision also affects Nolan Schaefer, the next goalie in the Sharks' seemingly inexhaustible pipeline. Schaefer, a Saskatchewan native, won five straight games for San Jose last season in limited action, and seems ready to be a full-time backup.

Nabokov starred for Russia at the Olympics after signing his extension with San Jose, but Toskala also got a new US$2.75-million, two-year contract in February. When Nabokov got hurt in his return from Turin, Toskala seized the starting job with a 17-2-2 run while San Jose chased a playoff spot.

"That was the first time I really proved that I can play every day," said Toskala, who finished ninth in the NHL with a 2.56 goals-against average. "Of course it built my confidence."

The Sharks are no strangers to this dilemma, thanks to their remarkable record of developing goalies under coach Warren Strelow, who is back in Sharks camp this fall after health problems kept him confined to his home in Minnesota last season.

Three years ago, Wilson traded Nabokov's backup, Miikka Kiprusoff, even though he knew he was dealing a likely superstar-in-waiting. Kiprusoff then led the Calgary Flames past San Jose in the 2004 Western Conference final before winning last season's Vezina Trophy as the NHL's top goaltender.

Wilson had faith in Nabokov, and he also knew Toskala, drafted one round ahead of Kiprusoff in 1995, had the makings of another starter.

"Me and Vesa, we always have a great time together," Nabokov said. "We always understand that whatever is happening on the ice, it can't affect what's happening off the ice.

"We're still going to be friends."


----------



## Knightfall

*Wild expecting offence from their defence*
*Associated Press*
_9/17/2006 12:43:01 AM_

*MINNEAPOLIS (AP) - The Minnesota Wild have always put defence first, but with the trio of Keith Carney, Kim Johnsson and Petteri Nummelin joining the club, the defence is expected to contribute more offensively this season.*

Carney is known as a tough, stay-at-home defenceman who can play a lot of minutes; Johnsson is a strong puck handler who can lead a team's transition and quarterback the power play; and Nummelin brings experience and scoring punch from Europe.

"This might be the best squad we've ever had defensively and offensively. What we might have been lacking in the past, our all-around game defensively is going to be better," goaltender Manny Fernandez said after Saturday's practice at Parade Ice Garden.

Last year, the Wild ranked 23rd in scoring from the blue-line. So in the off-season, president/general manager Doug Risebrough said the team looked for "smart hockey players that can play both ways."

It looks like that's what they got.

Carney, 36, finished with two goals and 16 assists last year, appearing in 61 games for Anaheim and 18 with Vancouver. Entering his 15th season, Carney has 200 career points, including 40 goals in 877 NHL games.

Johnsson, 30, was named the Philadelphia Flyers most outstanding defenceman in 2003-04. He also was the top scoring defenceman for Philadelphia the two prior years. Last year, he scored 25 points in 47 games before post-concussion symptoms kept him off the ice.

"I've been good since May. It feels good to be out there and be among the guys again," he said.

Nummelin, 33, has spent the past five years in the Swiss League, amassing 232 points in 199 games, including 45 in 38 games last season. The five-foot-10 Nummelin, who played on the Finnish Olympic team, may be considered small, but Risebrough said he's got a strong shot and sees the ice extremely well.

"We need guys that can bring the puck out and make good plays and good first passes," said Fernandez. "I'm not saying that the guys we had here couldn't do that, but now we've got offensive-minded defenceman, or one-step ahead guys, that can see a lot of the play offensively and know the right place to be at the right time. Hopefully, that gets us out of our zone quicker."

The Wild hope that a quicker transition game can use the speed of a Marian Gaborik or Pavol Demitra to result in better scoring chances.

"I don't think we'll win 7-6, but we need to start winning the one-goal games and I think we've made the right steps towards doing that," said defenceman Brent Burns. Minnesota lost 28 one-goal games last season.

The threesome may also be a group that younger players, such as Burns and Kurtis Foster, can look to for advice.

"I've been fortunate to play with some great players and have learned from some very good defenceman. I just hope that through my play and some of my experience I can help out any way I can," Carney said.

Burns could benefit the most from his newest teammates. After splitting last year between forward and defence, he entered camp knowing he would play on the blue-line.

"I've been playing with Carney for two days and it doesn't look like he has to work hard. He doesn't panic ever, he's just so smart and knows the game so well and he reads the play well. Johnsson is so good offensively with the puck," he said. "It's good to watch those two guys to learn the tendencies of their games and incorporate them into mine."

Minnesota opens the pre-season against Detroit at 7 p.m. Tuesday at Xcel Energy Center.


----------



## Knightfall

*Sedins don't know who linemate will be*
*Canadian Press*
_9/17/2006 5:32:19 PM_

*VERNON, B.C. (CP) - For years they were criticized, questioned and even mocked.*

Daniel and Henrik Sedin finally played up to their promise and had their best NHL seasons last year. Both had career highs in goals, assists and points on a Vancouver Canucks team that failed to make the playoffs.

The Swedish twins, who turn 26 later this month, want to improve on those numbers this year, and get the Canucks back into the playoffs. But like everyone else they have no idea who will be the other winger on Vancouver's second line after free-agent Anson Carter signed with the Columbus Blue Jackets.

"If we get the right person you'll notice right away," left-winger and trigger man Daniel said about breaking in a new linemate. "It could be tough, it could be very easy too."

Centre Henrik, the setup man, didn't want to dwell on the loss of Carter.

"It's part of the business we are in," he said. "With the new salary cap it's tough to sign all the players you want to. You can't control it."

One candidate for the Sedin line is Jan Bulis, signed as a free agent in the off-season. The six-foot, 190-pound Czech scored 20 goals in 73 games for the Montreal Canadiens last year while spending most of his time on the third line.

"For sure I wouldn't mind that," said Bulis, who signed for US$1.3 million. "They are offensive guys. I've been looking for that. I was mostly a defensive guy in Montreal.

"I scored 20 goals last year and didn't see hardly any power-play time. Hopefully with the chance here in Vancouver I can get 20 plus."

Daniel, who had 22 goals and 49 assists last year, said Bulis could be a good fit.

"He's a good skater with skill," said Daniel. "He has it all.

"He is the kind of player that can fit in anywhere. He can play on the first line, he can also be second. He's one of those guys who are really important to your team. He's a better hockey player than most people think."

A crowd of over 3,600 jammed into the Vernon arena Sunday to watch the Canucks scrimmage. Veterans like Markus Naslund, Brendan Morrison, Trevor Linden and the Sedins sat out the controlled game.

Chris Ray, who played for the WHL's Kelowna Rockets last year, scored the game's lone goal for the white team. The only other excitement was a brief fight between veteran Canuck antagonist Matt Cooke and Nathan Smith, who spent most of last season with the AHL's Manitoba Moose.

Juraj Simek, a 19-year-old forward from Sweden, left the game with a shoulder injury that will keep him sidelined for 10 days.

Bulis, 28, chafed playing under Montreal coach and general manager Bob Gainey last year. He felt like a thoroughbred being hitched to a wagon.

"I was looking for some offence," said Bulis, who had a four-goal game. "I had a talk with Bob Gainey but he just didn't see it coming. He just wanted me to play like a third-line guy.

"He sat me out a couple of times (then) I would come back and score goals. He never gave me any reasons."

Much had been expected of the Sedins ever since the Canucks made the brothers the second and third picks overall in the 1999 draft.

It took the pair several years to grow and develop into the NHL game. Vancouver fans and media weren't always patient and the twins were sometimes dubbed "the Sisters."

Last year the brothers combined for 40 goals and 106 assists. Henrik led the team with 57 assists and was second in scoring with 75 points.

"We always knew we were good players," said Daniel. "We wanted to show ourselves that we could play here. That was the main thing. It was good for our confidence."

In Carter, the Sedins seemed to find the linemate they were looking for. He quickly learned to get into the open spot and wait for the puck, or stand in front of the net and bang home a rebound.

Carter led the Canucks with a career-high 33 goals but couldn't agree to a new contract with Vancouver GM Dave Nonis. He turned down the Canucks offer of US$3.6 million over two years and signed a one-year, US$2.5-million deal with Columbus.

Bulis thinks he can fill Carter's skates.

"I don't mind playing in front of the net," he said. "Most of the goals I scored are like that, rebounds and tips. I like that kind of work."

Scoring goals could be tough for the Canucks this season. With Carter, Todd Bertuzzi and Ed Jovanovski all gone, Vancouver has given up a lot of offence.

The Sedins know it could fall to them to pick up the slack.

"We have to get better every year," said Daniel. "It we want to be better we have to take another step.

"That means more points."


----------



## Knightfall

*Young Leafs turn heads in intrasquad game*
*Canadian Press*
_9/17/2006 6:58:44 PM_

*TORONTO (CP) - There's little time to make much of an impression in training camp, but several Toronto Maple Leafs prospects were front and centre in the Blue-and-White game Sunday afternoon.*

Forwards John Pohl and Jeremy Williams and defenceman Andy Wozniewski scored in regulation Colin Murphy provided the sudden-death shootout winner as Team White edged Team Blue 4-3 in the annual Maple Leafs intrasquad scrimmage in front of 8,021 at Ricoh Coliseum.

"They (young players) need to do something, they don't have a whole lot of time," said Maple Leafs coach Paul Maurice, who watched the action from a luxury box. "They have to play at a high level right as soon as they can."

Erik Westrum, on a line with 2006 first-round draft pick Jiri Tlusty and U.S. college grad Robbie Earl, scored two goals for Team Blue. Tlusty, a Czech Republic native who was the Leafs' first round draft pick (13th overall) last June, also scored.

"I've wanted to play in the NHL my whole life," said Westrum, a 25-year-old who led the AHL with 98 points last season. "I've been lucky enough to play 25 NHL games in my career, and I'm hoping to stick with a team."

While Leafs captain Mats Sundin and other fan-favourites such as Darcy Tucker, Alex Steen and free-agent signing Mike Peca all played and were loudly cheered by the fans, it was the organization's young forwards that made the most noise on the ice.

"I thought there was a little bit of an edge to the game, which was nice," Maurice said. "It had a good pace in the first period, then bogged down a bit in the middle of the game. Fatigue became a bit of a factor."

There was a total of 28 power plays in the game - though minor penalties were one minute in length, not the traditional two minutes - as Maurice wanted the contest to be strictly called.

Team Blue was 1-for-11 with the man advantage, while Team White was 1-for-17.

"I met with the refs before the game and told them to call everything," Maurice said. "We have to keep our sticks on the ice and our hands off shoulders. "We wanted a lot called, we know there's going to be a lot called in the regular season."

The game was tied 3-3 after regulation and overtime, and needed eight shooters aside to settle the shootout.

Alexander Suglobov, Pohl, Nik Antropov and Murphy scored on Justin Pogge for Team White, while Team Blue's Alexei Ponikarovsky, Peca and Tlusty beat Mikael Tellqvist.

"It was fun," Tellqvist said. "Even though it's just an exhibition game, it's good to get out and play."

Andrew Raycroft, who has the No. 1 job in the Leafs crease going into the season, started in goal for Team Blue and stopped nine of 11 shots before being replaced by highly regarded prospect Pogge midway through the second period.

Raycroft's best moments came at the expense of Suglobov, who was robbed twice by Raycroft in the opening period. Suglobov was foiled on a breakaway, and was also denied when he tried to tip a Sundin pass past Raycroft.

Pogge, meanwhile, surrendered one goal on 13 shots.

For Team White, Jean-Sebastien Aubin got the start, allowing one goal on nine shots, and then gave way to Tellqvist.

Aubin and Tellqvist, who gave up two goals on 22 shots, are thought to be battling for the backup job behind Raycroft.

"I want a guy who doesn't want to be a backup, who's looking for that opportunity to become a starter," Maurice said.

Said Tellqvist: "I don't think about it too much. I just go out and do my thing and see what happens."

There are only a couple of job openings at forward on the Leafs, with the competition likely to come down to grinders such as Ben Ondrus and Kris Newbury and offensive players like Pohl, Suglobov, and Jeremy Williams.

"There's a lot of line combos with 23 different forwards," Maurice said. "I'd like to get in as many players as I can in the first 3-4 exhibition games. It'll be a little different in the final 3-4 exhibition games."

On defence, where there are two or three NHL jobs up for grabs. Stalwarts Bryan McCabe and Tomas Kaberle played for Team White and were paired together, as they were most of last season on the Leafs blue-line. The other pairings were Brendan Bell with Brad Brown and Dominic D'Amour with Wozniewski.

Free agent additions Pavel Kubina and Hal Gill both skated for Team White, although they weren't a unit.

Kubina played with Staffan Kronwall while Gill was with Ian White.

Jay Harrison, who's also pushing for NHL employment, and Phil Oreskovic were Team Blue's third defence pairing.

Defenceman Carlo Colaiacovo, who left the ice during the Leafs' first practice last week, remains sidelined with what is thought to be post-concussion syndrome.

"He'll be re-evaluated tomorrow," Maurice said. "As soon as he gets the medical OK and doesn't have a headache, there's a 24-hour wait time before he can get back on the ice."

Leafs assistants Keith Acton and Dallas Eakins coached Team Blue, while Randy Ladouceur and Marlies coach Greg Gilbert were behind Team White's bench.

The Maple Leafs play their first pre-season game Monday when the Buffalo Sabres visit Air Canada Centre.


----------



## Knightfall

*Kings sign Brown, Gleason*
*Sports Ticker*
_9/17/2006 8:44:02 PM_

*LOS ANGELES (Ticker) - The Los Angeles Kings on Sunday signed right wing Dustin Brown to a two-year contract.*

Financial terms were not disclosed.

Brown, 21, scored 14 goals and 28 points in 79 games with the Kings last season, his first full campaign in the NHL.  He also has six power-play goals and two game-winning tallies.

Los Angeles' first-round draft selection in 2004, Brown has 15 goals and 18 assists in 110 career contests.

The Kings secured another young player on Sunday, signing defenseman Tim Gleason to a two-year contract.  The 23-year-old blue-liner collected two goals and 19 assists in 78 games with Los Angeles last season.

A first-round draft selection of the Ottawa Senators in 2001, Gleason has two tallies and 26 assists in 125 career games - all with the Kings.


----------



## Knightfall

*Preseason Scoreboard for Sunday, Sept. 17, 2006*
http://www.tsn.ca/nhl/scores/

Boston 0
New Jersey 5

Florida 1
Calgary 3

Nashville 0
Columbus 2

Edmonton 5
Phoenix 0


----------



## Agamon

Check those scores out.  It's 03-04 all over again...


----------



## Knightfall

Agamon said:
			
		

> Check those scores out.  It's 03-04 all over again...




Funny guy!  

It's only the first day of preseason. Let's give it a a couple of months.


----------



## Knightfall

*Some action shots from tonight's games...*






Phoenix Coyotes' Owen Nolan goes in hard against Edmonton Oilers'
goalie Devan Dubnyk during first period action Sunday night.





Florida Panthers David Booth, (L), checks Calgary Flames' Andrew Ference
Sunday night.





Boston Bruins goalie Hannu Toivonen of Finland makes a pad save off
the stick of New Jersey Devils Zach Parise. (AP)


----------



## Knightfall

*Not a player "signing" but interesting nonetheless...*

*Flyers ink Hitchcock to three-year deal*
*Canadian Press*
_9/18/2006 11:27:23 AM_

*PHILADELPHIA (CP) - It may have taken Ken Hitchcock and the Philadelphia Flyers a while to sit down and talk about a new contract, but it didn't take very long to broker a deal.*

The Flyers announced Monday they had signed their coach to a new three-year contract. Hitchcock said negotiations with general manager Bob Clarke lasted ''only about 30 seconds.''

''The important thing for me was, when you put the work in and make the decision to play younger players to build the fabric for years, you want to be around when they mature,'' Hitchcock said.

The 54-year-old from Edmonton has coached the Flyers since 2002 and led the team to within one win of the Eastern Conference final in 2004.

He has a record of 130-77-39 in the regular season with Philadelphia.

Clarke said he had hoped to re-sign his coach sooner but has been too busy with other player transactions to start talks with Hitchcock.

In the past week, the Flyers have signed winger Simon Gagne to a new five-year contract, watched captain Keith Primeau retire with concussion problems and extended an offer sheet to Ryan Kesler that was matched by the Vancouver Canucks.

Clarke said the deal with Hitchcock was the ''final piece of stability'' the team wanted at the beginning of training camp.

''I think if you're a coach, there has to be some comfort level and a commitment from the organization, too,'' he said. ''But I don't think the contract makes the coach better. He's earned it.''

Hitchcock won a Stanley Cup as coach of the Dallas Stars in 1999 and has seen his NHL teams reach the playoffs in each of the eight full seasons where he has been behind the bench.

In 10 seasons as a head coach with Dallas and Philadelphia, Hitchcock is 407-243-99.

The delay in getting a new deal wasn't a distraction.

''I didn't think that much about it,'' he said. ''I live pretty much week to week. Nine months is a long term for me. That's just the way I live the season.''

Hitchcock started his coaching career with the WHL's Kamloops Blazers and compiled a 291-115-15 record over six seasons, winning two league championships and never having a losing season.

He then spent three years as an assistant with the Flyers before joining the Stars organization.


----------



## Knightfall

*Penguins won't name captain this season*
*Canadian Press*
_9/18/2006 3:38:36 PM_

*MONCTON, N.B. (CP) - No 'C' for Sidney this season.*

Pittsburgh Penguins head coach Michel Therrien ended the speculation Monday, delaying for now the inevitable inheritance of the captaincy by 19-year-old superstar centre Sidney Crosby.

''As an organization we've decided this year not to have a captain,'' Therrien said after practice at the Moncton Coliseum. ''The biggest reason why is out of respect for what Mario Lemieux did for this franchise. So we decided for this year that there's no rule that we need a captain. So we'll keep doing what we did when Mario retired last year.''

That means they'll carry three alternate captains, and although Therrien wasn't ready to announce who they'll be, it's a given that Crosby is one of them.

''For me, my focus is on being a better assistant captain,'' Crosby said two hours earlier when asked about the captaincy. It wasn't clear at that point whether he knew of Therrien's decision.

''But that's the last thing on my mind right now,'' Crosby added. ''I'm worried about having a great start.''

Crosby wore an 'A' during his rookie season last year after the mid-season retirement of Mario Lemieux. The Penguins have not had a captain since Lemieux retired in January. The star forward wore the 'C' from 2001 to 2006. He was also Pittsburgh's captain from 1987 to 1997, prior to his first retirement.

Unless Therrien changes his mind, Crosby will have to wait at least until next September to put the 'C' on his jersey. The decision by the Penguins comes two weeks after fellow young phenom Alexander Ovechkin turned down the captaincy in Washington.

''Yes I saw that,'' Crosby said of Ovechkin's decision. ''I think in one of his quotes he said it was because of the language, which is fair. But it's up to each individual guy. I think that shows a lot for them to offer that, I'm sure they have a lot of confidence in him.

''He wants to be the best player he can and if wearing the 'C' isn't going to make him do that then he has the right to turn it down.''

It may prove to be a wise call on the Penguins' part. Crosby is still a young man, after all, and putting more on his plate may be a little premature.

''One thing we have to realize is that he's only 19 years old,'' Therrien said about expectations for Crosby's second season. ''Last year as an 18-year-old, with all the pressure that came with it, he was able to take on that pressure and that challenge. We want to make sure again that he's well-surrounded and concentrating on what he has to do on the ice.

''We believe he's going to have another good season.''

Early indications appear to foreshadow a monster year. The buzz since the Penguins' camp opened last Friday has been Crosby's increases speed.

Somehow the 102-point Calder Trophy runner-up added another gear this summer, which isn't comforting news for the rest of the league.

''He's definitely faster and more powerful out there,'' said linemate Colby Armstrong. ''You see him with the puck, not too many guys can knock him off. It's amazing to see. He worked his butt off this summer and it's paid off.

''Did you see the size of his butt and his legs? The guy's a freak,'' Armstrong added with a laugh. ''You look at my chicken legs, I hobble just to keep up with the guy.''

Crosby, who will begin the season between Armstrong and newcomer Nils Ekman, worked on his leg strength in the off-season.

''Yeah I think I'm a little faster,'' said Crosby. ''It takes time to get your timing back but I definitely feel a little bit stronger and a little bit faster.''

In the meantime, Crosby is trying to soak up the few days his team is spending in Atlantic Canada. The native of Cole Harbour, N.S., is looking forward to lacing them up in front of friends and family in Halifax on Tuesday night when the Penguins open their pre-season schedule against the Ottawa Senators.

Then it's a game here on Wednesday night against the Philadelphia Flyers. The Pens are using Moncton as their home base this week, and the locals are thrilled.

Not even Election Day in New Brunswick could take Crosby off the front page. A picture of his Sunday arrival at the airport ran above the fold in the Monday's (Moncton) Times and Transcript with the headline ''NHL superstar happy to be back.''

Below the fold were the pictures of Liberal leader Shawn Graham and Progressive Conservative leader Bernard Lord.

''It's nice to be home,'' said Crosby. ''With two games in three days there's not much time to see much but it's nice to be in the Maritimes. I'm looking forward to playing here.''

What a difference a year makes for Crosby, who was able to show up at camp without a Super Bowl-like media contingent awaiting him.

A year ago 12 different Canadian media outlets showed up to cover Sid The Kid's first few days as a pro. This year it's been much quieter, which doesn't change a thing from his perspective.

''I came in last year and there was a lot of buzz but it didn't affect what I did on the ice. I still had the same approach,'' said Crosby. ''I came in this year with the same mentality. No matter if there's lots of media or none, you have to go out there and do to same thing.''


----------



## Knightfall

*Ekman ready to play alongside Crosby*
*Canadian Press*
_9/18/2006 4:35:43 PM_

*MONCTON, N.B. (CP) - Apparently Nils Ekman can do no wrong.*

Fresh off a career-high 57 points (21-36) last season where he played alongside Hart Trophy winner Joe Thornton in San Jose, Ekman gets ready for a new centre in a new city and it's not exactly a downgrade.

Nils Ekman, meet Sidney Crosby.

"It's exciting, I feel honoured," the 30-year-old Swede said Monday after practice at the Moncton Coliseum. "I want to do well here as well, maybe help Sid win the points title this year. It'll be a fun journey, I'm sure."

Ekman has skated with Crosby and right-winger Colby Armstrong since camp started and head coach Michel Therrien says that's the plan to start the season.

"We believe that's going to be a pretty productive line for us," said Therrien. "(Ekman) plays well at both ends of the ice and he's got the speed to play with Sidney Crosby."

Crosby and Ekman have the wheels and Armstrong - who found chemistry with Crosby last season - is the masher in the unit.

"Nils has a lot of speed and hopefully he can open up the play with that," said Crosby. "Arm will be more of a physical guy, get us the puck. I think we complement each other."

Pittsburgh's second forward line at this point will feature rookie Russian Evgeni Malkin at centre with veteran Mark Recchi on the right and Ryan Malone on the left. Therrien said Malkin would sit out Tuesday's pre-season opener in Halifax against Ottawa but suit up for his first NHL game Wednesday night here against Philadelphia.

Ekman gets his first real look with Crosby in Halifax. Just a few months ago he was patrolling the left wing with Thornton at centre and Rocket Richard Trophy winner Jonathan Cheechoo on the right.

"Yeah, we played well, we had chemistry," said Ekman. "We had some success, even though it felt like a big failure when we didn't go as far in the playoffs as we wanted to. But I enjoyed it, it was fun playing with those guys and being part of their success."

And life in the Bay Area was good. He was hitting his stride as a first-line NHLer and tremendously enjoyed his digs.

"We built our home there, my wife and I and our little son," said Ekman. "We enjoyed life there very much. Moving is always tough. But I've got positive vibes here. It's going to be fun to come to a new city and new team."

He insists he has no idea why Sharks GM Doug Wilson moved him to Pittsburgh on July 20 in exchange for a second-round draft pick.

"Not really. I was surprised, yes," said the Stockholm native. "I'd rather look forward and think about what I'm going to do here so I really haven't thought about why I was traded. I haven't asked."

No better way to move on than to go from the reigning NHL MVP to a potential future MVP.

"Sid's a lot faster, he just flies, he's got the jets," Ekman said when asked to compare the two. "Joe has a different style. When Sid has the puck he tries to speed everything up and no one can keep up with him. Joe, on the other hand, he kind of slows everything down. He holds down to the puck so well, he uses his long reach, and he sees the ice so well.

"But they both have a lot of success at what they do. They're both amazing players."

Armstrong, who had 16 goals in 47 games last season, has been impressed with his new linemate.

"He's fast, he's got unbelievable patience with the puck," said the 23-year-old from Lloydminster, Sask. "He really opens up the game with his speed. I think our chemistry is coming day by day."

Note: Asked whether he'd be a good sleeper pick in a hockey pool given his spot on the top line, Armstrong responded: "My buddies have been picking me for the last five years - they're idiots."


----------



## Knightfall

*Canucks to use preseason to make cuts*
*Canadian Press*
_9/18/2006 4:36:41 PM_

*VERNON, B.C. (CP) - For Vancouver Canucks coach Alain Vigneault, it's sort of like coming home from Ikea with a new purchase and dumping the box of parts on the living rug.*

A four-day training camp in the B.C. interior has given the new coach a good look at what he has and a chance to read the directions. He's seen the forwards he has, the defencemen who want a job and already knows who his goaltender will be.

Vigneault will now use eight NHL exhibition games in 11 days to discard some parts and put fasten together the remaining pieces to build a Canucks team capable of returning to the playoffs.

''These next 11 days are very important to a lot of players,'' Vigneault said Monday. ''We're going to evaluate and keep the best players.''

The Canucks first exhibition game is Tuesday night in Calgary. The first home exhibition is Sunday against Anaheim.

Vigneault, who is trying to rebuild the Canucks after they self-destructed last season, reduced his roster to 42 players on Monday. Among the players sent to the AHL Manitoba Moose was former first-round draft pick Nathan Smith.

With 13 forwards and seven defenceman on one-way contracts - and Roberto Luongo in goal - the team's blueprint is pretty much laid out. But Vigneault said nothing is set in stone.

''If somebody comes up and outplays a player on a one-way contract, they put us in a situation where we have some work to do,'' said Vigneault.

''If somebody beats them out, we are going to make the proper decision to keep the best players here. If that means making a trade or moving on with some player, that's what we are going to do.''

Marc Chouinard, a free-agent signing, said it's make-or-break time for many players.

''This is the big test of the camp,'' said Chouinard, who had 14 goals and 30 points in 74 games with Minnesota last year. ''A lot of guys are going to get opportunities. To see how many opportunities each guy gets, it's up to them.''

For players on the bubble like centre Brandon Reid, the exhibition season will be the last chance to make an impression.

''You can only do so much in practice,'' said Reid, who played in Europe last year. ''I feel confident as long as I work hard.''

Captain Markus Naslund likes the energy Vigneault, who replaced the fired Marc Crawford, has brought to training camp.

''There is some real excitement in the group,'' he said. ''The veterans are pushing harder than they have been in prior years. That's great.

''That's going to help the young kids and the guys coming up for spots.''

The forwards right now are expected to be Naslund, Chouinard, Brendan Morrison, Henrik and Daniel Sedin, Jan Bulis, Taylor Pyatt, Trevor Linden, Alex Burrows, Ryan Kesler, Matt Cooke, Tommi Santala and Josh Green.

The defence should consist of Willie Mitchell, Mattias Ohlund, Lukas Krajicek, Sami Salo, Luc Bourdon, Kevin Bieksa and either Rory Fitzpatrick or Yannick Tremblay.

Unless someone better becomes available before the season starts, Wade Flaherty will be the backup goaltender behind Luongo.

Some of the young players who still have a chance are forwards Rick Rypien and Mike Brown.

Naslund hopes to play four or five exhibition games. He wants to use that time to adjust to a new linemate to replace Todd Bertuzzi, who was traded to Florida in the Luongo deal.

''It is nice when you can find a combination that fits well and the chemistry is there,'' said Naslund. ''I am hoping we can find the right combination during training camp and the exhibition season and stick with them.

Both Naslund and Morrison have said they'd like gritty forward Matt Cooke on the line. That means free-agent signing Jan Bulis, a 20-goal scorer last year with Montreal, could play with on the second line with the Sedin twins.

Daniel Sedin said it shouldn't take long to find a winger.

''It doesn't have to be a skill winger, a fancy player,'' he said. ''We will notice right away if it's a good fit.''

Luongo is expected to play between 65 and 70 games. That means the Canucks need a backup goaltender who is content to sit most of the season but be ready to play when needed.

Right now, the job is Flaherty's to loose.

''Depending on how he performs during the exhibition, then we'll have to assess if we need someone else or not,'' said Vigneault. ''If we can improve our club by going to the outside we will. If there is somebody better than in out there, we're going to look to improve at all positions.''

The 38-year-old Flaherty, who spent last season playing for the AHL Manitoba Moose, isn't making long-range plans.

''I'm sure they have options and they will look at their options,'' he said. ''There's no question I can't get comfortable.

''They are looking for someone who will go out every day, battle in practice, and will work with the guys after practice and be ready when called upon.''


----------



## Knightfall

*Coyotes' Sjostrom sidelined*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_9/18/2006 5:34:21 PM_

*According to a report in the Arizona Republic, Phoenix Coyotes forward Fredrik Sjostrom suffered a separated left shoulder in Sunday's pre-season opener against Edmonton and is expected to be sidelined for four weeks.*

Sjostrom was injured in the third period when Oilers defenceman Steve Staios checked him from the side while he drove to the net.

''It's frustrating,'' Sjostrom told the Republic. ''I worked hard all summer and now I want to play hockey.''

Drafted by the Coyotes in the first round (11th overall) in 2001, Sjostrom notched six goals and 17 assists for the Coyotes in 2005-06, his first full NHL season.


----------



## Knightfall

*Koivu to dress for Canadiens on Tuesday*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_9/18/2006 6:10:41 PM_

*Captain Saku Koivu will be in the lineup when the Montreal Canadiens take on the Boston Bruins in their first preseason game on Tuesday night.*

It will be Koivu's first NHL action since April 26, when his eye was clipped under his visor by a high stick from Carolina's Justin Williams during Game 3 of their first-round playoff series. Koivu had surgery to repair a detached retina in the off-season.

He has been wearing a contact lens on the eye, which still has a blind spot and recently developed a small cataract. He has also been wearing a larger visor than the one he had on when he was clipped.

Koivu will centre a line with wingers Michael Ryder and Chris Higgins. The second line will consist of forwards Duncan Milroy, Radek Bonk and Steve Begin, and the third line will be Alexander Perezhogin, Kyle Chipchura and Jonathan Ferland. Guillaume Latendresse, 2006 draft pick Ben Maxwell and Matt D'Agostini will play in the fourth line.

The defensive pairings will Andrei Markov and Craig Rivet, Mike Komisarek and Ryan O'Byrne and Mark Streit with Jon Gleed. The goaltending duo will be Cristobal Huet and 2005 first round selection Carey Price.


----------



## Knightfall

*Some Sad News. A legend passes away...*

*Former Canadien Curry dies at 81*
*Canadian Press*
_9/18/2006 4:57:29 PM_

*MONTREAL (CP) - Former Montreal Canadiens player and four-time Stanley Cup champion Floyd Curry has died. He was 81.*

Curry died Saturday in a Montreal hospital, according to the Canadiens.

The native of Chapleau, Ont., spent 11 seasons with the Canadiens and amassed 105 goals and 204 points in 601 NHL games.

In addition to his Stanley Cup victories, Curry was also part of the Oshawa Generals team that won the Memorial Cup in 1944.

His most memorable moment came when he recorded the only hat trick of his career on Oct. 29, 1951 with Queen Elizabeth II in attendance at the Montreal Forum.

After his playing career, Curry coached the Montreal Royals before returning to the Canadiens front office for over four decades. He spent time as the team's director of sales and its travel secretary.

Curry is survived by June, his wife of 61 years, and children Dawn and Candace.
------------------------


----------



## Knightfall

*How Thrashers hockey saved a life*
*Ben Wright, Special to TSN.ca*
_9/18/2006 7:21:15 PM_

*Two years ago Thrashers fan Andy Freeman got some startling news: his kidneys were failing and he was in need of a kidney transplant. He immediately began going to a clinic three times a week for hemodialysis, a three-to-four hour process that involved having his blood removed from his body, cleaned, and filtered back into his system.*

Time consuming and tiring - not to mention inconvenient for someone who works - hemodialysis was a temporary solution. After five months of it Andy switched to peritoneal dialysis, a procedure which could be done at home while he slept. Most importantly, as he put it with a laugh, it allowed him to eat and drink almost anything he wanted, as long as he watched his sodium intake. At the same time he was placed on the transplant list to receive a kidney. Each year in Georgia approximately 300 kidney transplants are performed, but there are more than 1500 people on the waiting list and the list keeps growing. Faced with a lengthy wait Andy got to work looking for a donor on his own.

One by one family, friends, and acquaintances went and got tested, but for one reason or another none of them made it through a rigorous organ donor screening process that involves a whole lot more than medical exams. Some came close, but none of them were approved as suitable donors for Andy.

As he continued his search for a donor Andy went on with his life, working as a government lobbyist and keeping up with the Thrashers. As long-time casual fans Andy and his wife had been to many games with friends and co-workers, but when it came time for the 2005-06 Thrashers season they opted to get a ticket package of their own. Little did they know that immersing themselves in Thrashers hockey would be a life-saving experience.

As he geared up for the season Andy searched the Internet for a Thrashers message board that suited his taste where he could talk hockey and get to know some fellow fans. As a result he became friends with many members of the Nasty Nest fan site. Known for being loud and rambunctious, the group shared Andy's passion for the Thrashers, even though the Freeman's seats weren't with the rest of the group. Through his interaction with his new-found friends it became known that Andy was looking for a kidney donor. On a whim he set his message board signature to say "Does anyone have an extra kidney they can give me?"

That's where Brandi Shaw comes in. The Ohio native and mother of two girls had been in Atlanta for the better part of 13 years, and was becoming a first-time ticket plan holder. Brandi's husband Doug met Andy while watching a Thrashers road game with some other Nasty Nest members at a local sports restaurant. They spoke on a few occasions and Doug became familiar with Andy's plight. A short time later Brandi saw Andy's signature on the message boards and asked her husband if Andy really needed a kidney. When she found out that he was indeed looking for a donor she casually asked her husband to find out what Andy's blood type was. Lo and behold, they were a match.

After meeting Andy at a Thrashers game, Brandi talked to him about his situation and asked about the process for finding out if she was a suitable donor. Surprised that someone he barely knew would be willing to make such a sacrifice, Andy explained how it worked, all the while telling Brandi she was under no pressure to go through with anything.

Determined to help, Brandi went through the screening process even though conventional wisdom said the odds of being a perfect match for a non-relative were astronomical. At each stage Andy reconciled himself to the possibility Brandi would be ruled out, much like the more than 20 people who had been screened before her. Amazingly, Brandi cleared each hurdle, passed each test, and in early July she was declared a suitable transplant candidate.

On August 16, with the full support of their spouses and families, Andy Freeman and Brandi Shaw checked into Piedmont Hospital's transplant wing. The next day Brandi gave Andy, a complete stranger just ten months before, an absolutely priceless gift.

"For somebody that you don't even know, for them to be willing to do that - it's absolutely phenomenal," said Andy a week after the surgery. "There are a lot of people that offer to be a donor but most of them never go through with it. We'd only met once, so I didn't really think she was going to go through with it. But the more I got to know her, the more I thought it could happen."

Not one to get his hopes up after so many disappointments, Andy didn't let himself really believe that he was finally going to receive the life-saving gift of Brandi's kidney until the entire screening process was completed in early July. At each step Andy and the doctors reminded Brandi that she was under no obligation to go through with the surgery.

As she recalled, "Even as I was being wheeled off to surgery one of the nurses said I could still call it off. I told her it was too late. I was too prepped to not go ahead with it."

Buoyed by the support of their families, friends, and fellow Thrashers fans, Brandi and Andy are well on their way to full recoveries and the transplanted kidney is fully functional inside its new host. Brandi beat Andy out of the hospital by a few hours on August 21 and returned to work as a teacher after Labor Day. Andy's recovery will take a little while longer as his body adjusts to being able to clean its own blood rather than depend on dialysis as it has for the last two years. As luck would have it, Andy was cleared to resume driving and other normal activities on September 14 - just in time for the beginning of Thrashers training camp, which he took in on September 15.

On September 17, the Shaw and Freeman families were special guests of Garnet Exelby at the practice facility in Duluth. Exelby had heard about Andy and Brandi's incredible story and called them shortly after their surgeries to invite them up to training camp. After practice on Sunday the big defenseman gave the Freemans and Shaws a behind-the-scenes tour of the practice facility, giving them a glimpse of the day-to-day operations of the Thrashers, and stopping to pose for occasional pictures. The group also had a chance to meet Coach Bob Hartley and forward Jimmy Slater, both of whom had heard about the transplant and were excited to see Andy and Brandi back in action and ready for the 2006-07 Thrashers season.

While the surgery marked what everyone hopes is the end of a long and arduous process for Andy and Brandi, it's also the beginning of an exciting period for both of their families.

Before being diagnosed with kidney failure Andy had done some work with the National Kidney Foundation of Georgia. Now he is on their board of directors and working to raise awareness and funds for the group. As a fortuitous side effect, the screening process that eliminated several potential donors helped them discover that they had health issues of their own they needed to deal with, including hypertension and diabetes. Had it not been for the screening process those conditions may have gone undetected for a longer period.

Brandi's incredible act of compassion has opened the door for her and her husband Doug to spread the word about being a living organ donor. It has also led to people approaching them to inquire about ways that they can get involved with the National Kidney Foundation.

As Doug put it, "So many incredible things have come out of this experience. After seeing the whole process and the impact it has had on us and on Andy and his family, I want to do everything I can to help other people. If I was medically able to give an organ, I'd do it."

_Ben Wright is the Web site Assistant for the Atlanta Thrashers._


----------



## Knightfall

*Colaiacovo to see Montreal neurologist*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_9/18/2006 8:58:03 PM_

*Injured Toronto Maple Leafs defenceman Carlo Colaiacovo remains unable to shake concussion-like symptoms that resurfaced Friday during an uptempo training camp skate.*

Sources tell TSN Colaicovo is still suffering from a "slight" headache and won't be pushed by the team for precautionary measures.

Colaiacovo will spend Wednesday in Montreal visiting doctor Karen Johnston, a neurologist who specializes in sports-related head injuries.

Colaiacovo has not played since January 23rd, 2006, when he suffered a concussion after hitting his head on the boards following a collision with Ottawa's Vaclav Varada.

In 25 career NHL games, the 23-year-old has scored two goals and seven assists with a +1 rating.

He was Toronto's first pick, 17th overall, in the 2001 NHL Entry Draft.


----------



## Knightfall

*From Sportsnet.ca!*

*Hockey Hearsay*
_September 18, 2006_

*Stars aligning*
Stars coach Dave Tippett is trying out wingers for recent signee Eric Lindros and he may have found the right man for the job.

Lindros skated with Brendan Morrow and Antti Miettinen during a pre-season scrimmage over the weekend and Miettinen and Lindros clicked combining for a pair of goals and several more solid chances.

Lindros was impressed by the young Finnish winger's play.

"He's a real good player," Lindros told the *Dallas Morning News*. "He skates, shoots the puck well and sees the ice."

*Burke suits up*
Lightning netminder Sean Burke hit the ice for his first action of training camp Sunday.

Burke was forced to miss the first few days of camp due to back spasms suffered during off-season training at his home in Phoenix.

"I was basically stupid," he told the Tampa Tribune. "I decided to work with a personal trainer for the last few weeks of the summer to mix it up a little bit. I started doing some things you probably shouldn't do at the end of the summer when you're a middle-of-the-road age player. About 10 days ago I did a workout and I woke up the next day and it had locked up on me a little bit in my lower back."

Burke hopes to be at full strength when Tampa hits the road for a couple of pre-season games Tuesday.


----------



## Knightfall

*Preseason Scoreboard for Monday, Sept. 18, 2006*

Buffalo 4
Toronto 0

Florida 1
Edmonton 2

Atlanta 2
Dallas 5

Los Angeles 7
Anaheim 1





Raycroft allowed four goals on
32 shots in his Leafs 
pre-season debut. (AP)





The Oilers gave their a fans a treat in their first home game since 
Game 6 of the finals. (AP)





Patrik Stefan (from action on
Monday night)





Ivanans and Gillies (slug it out)


----------



## Knightfall

*Novotny hopes to make mark with Sabres*
*Canadian Press*
_9/18/2006 11:42:18 PM_

*TORONTO (CP) - The Buffalo Sabres don't want to mess with a promising young lineup that came within one win of advancing to the Stanley Cup final last spring.*

But the Sabres lost a trio of key players in the off-season- forwards J.P. Dumont, Mike Grier and defenceman Jay McKee - and the team is hoping it can fill those holes from within.

There's certainly no shortage of Sabre hopefuls, and one prospect who's hoping to remain in Buffalo at the start of October - rather than report to AHL Rochester - is 23-year-old centre Jiri Novotny.  "I feel so much better at this training camp than in past years, but I don't really know why," said Novotny, a native of the Czech Republic. "I feel lighter on my feet, faster on the ice. I don't know, I just feel better."

Novotny looked pretty good in his first pre-season outing, scoring the first goal, which turned out to be the game-winner in a 4-0 victory against the host Maple Leafs last night.

Novotny, drafted 22nd overall by Buffalo in 2001, skated with another hopeful in 22-year-old Daniel Paille, a banging left winger who adds a physical element that the undersized Sabres sorely need.

"It's great," Novotny said. "I played with Danny in Rochester last season in a lot of games. He knows how I play; he knows I'm going to pass it to him whenever I can. If he's open, I'll try to zip it over to him.

"He has great speed, he just flies down the ice. And he's working so hard on every shift. It's a lot of fun to play with Danny."

The early success of the Sabres youngsters means the team's management will have some difficult choices to make.

"All the (forward prospects) played well tonight," said Sabres coach Lindy Ruff, specifically singling out Novotny and Paille, as well as Chris Thorburn and Michael Ryan. "I liked all of them. It's going to make for some tough decisions at the end of training camp."

Ryan, 26, scored Buffalo's fourth goal against Toronto, while Thorburn, 23, dropped the gloves and fought Leafs winger Ben Ondrus.

Still, Novotny might have the best chance to crack the Sabres roster at forward, given his combination of skill and size (6-foot-4, 207 pounds).

"I have a good chance to make the team because of the three players who left (in the off-season)," Novotny said. "I know I have a good chance, so I'm trying to play my best in the exhibition games."

Novotny made his NHL debut and played 14 games with Buffalo in 2005-06, scoring two goals and three points, while amassing 17 goals and 54 points in 66 AHL games. A playmaking centre, he said he'd play wherever Ruff puts him if that's what it takes to make the team.

"We have a lot of great centres, plus Tim Connolly who's hurt, too," Novotny said. "We have four regular centres.

"I feel the best when I'm playing centre, but I can play left or right wing too, it doesn't matter."


----------



## Teflon Billy

Are you going to start a Fantasy league at Yahoo again this year KNightfall?


----------



## Knightfall

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> Are you going to start a Fantasy league at Yahoo again this year KNightfall?



Uhh, no. What fantasy league? I've never created a fantasy league before?


----------



## devilbat

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Uhh, no. What fantasy league? I've never created a fantasy league before?




It wasn't you?  So who organized it last year?  If need be, I could get one going.


----------



## Knightfall

devilbat said:
			
		

> It wasn't you?  So who organized it last year?  If need be, I could get one going.



It wasn't me. Did someone use a similar handle on yahoo? Do you have a link to this pool on yahoo?


----------



## Knightfall

*Pronger vents about Edmonton rumours*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_9/19/2006 1:44:43 PM_

*Anaheim Ducks defenceman Chris Pronger is tired of the rumours that surround his trade from Edmonton.*

Pronger, speaking to the Edmonton Journal, in a story published on Tuesday said that he understood that some Oilers fans would be upset and jeer him, but was weary of all the speculation about his private life.

"I knew I'd be Public Enemy No. 1 ... but I'm pissed off by all the rumours and innuendo surrounding my leaving," Pronger told the Edmonton Journal.

"I've heard all the nasty stuff, about all my girlfriends...that I've got more kids than I started with. I must have six kids out there.

"It started off with I slept with so-and-so, and I'm having kids, then it moved to my wife sleeping with some of my teammates. I was supposed to be having a kid with a reporter, then she said, 'I don't know what they're talking about.' Then it went from story to story."

Pronger denied the rumours and said that he liked Edmonton and the team, but it was a mutual family decision to leave.

"The fans have every right to feel how they feel," Pronger told the Journal. "Some understand, some don't care. Others, I'm sure, want to tell me to screw off."

The Ducks' first game in Edmonton is Nov. 28.

"Fans are fickle...it's the nature of the beast," Pronger said to the paper. "You're an idol when you're on their team. They love to hate you, hate to love you. Now, they'll be back hating me. They always did when I was on other teams."

The 31-year old and his wife plan to live in California year-round with their two sons.


----------



## Knightfall

*Crosby fine with decision on 'C'*
*Canadian Press*
_9/19/2006 1:49:27 PM_

*MONCTON, N.B. (CP) - Pittsburgh Penguins centre Sidney Crosby has no problem with his team's decision to not have a captain this season.*

"We talked after (head coach Michel Therrien) announced that yesterday," Crosby said Tuesday after practice at the Moncton Coliseum. "They just made a organizational decision and that's fine by me.

"My main focus coming into this season is to be a better assistant. We have a lot of young guys. And I think it's good that we all have that opportunity to have that leadership role."

The Penguins haven't had a captain since Mario Lemieux retired last season. They'll go with three alternate captains this season and Crosby will almost certainly be one of them.


----------



## Knightfall

*Canadiens deal with rearguard injuries*
*Canadian Press*
_9/19/2006 3:59:23 PM_

*MONTREAL (CP) - The battle is on for jobs on the Montreal Canadiens defence and two former Cornell University rearguards are in the thick of the fray.*

The Canadiens need to replace Francis Bouillon, who is out until November with a knee injury, but the leading candidate, Jean-Philippe Cote, went down with a knee injury during a scrimmage on Sunday.

Cote went for an MRI exam on the knee Monday and results are expected later in the week.

Ryan O'Byrne of Victoria and Jon Gleed of Milton, Ont., who both left Cornell this past summer, are among six players fighting for a spot.

"With injuries always comes opportunity, that's part of the game," said O'Byrne, a six-foot-five 234 pounder who was considered the anchor of the Big Red defence last season.

"You never want to see a teammate injured, but all you can do is go out and try to impress them. There were a couple of injuries here and there's a chance I'll stick around longer than I expected, so I'll run with it and see what happens."

O'Byrne has been among the most impressive young defencemen in camp for his smooth skating and strong physical play.

The six-foot-two 210-pound Gleed expects to play in Hamilton in the AHL this season and isn't getting his hopes too high.

"I want to take one step at a time here," he said. "I don't want to look too far ahead.

"There's a lot of talented defencemen here. I just have to play my game and see what happens."

Mark Streit, who was mostly used as a seventh defenceman last season, is likely to fill in for Bouillon, which could leave one back-up spot open.

Another battling for the job is Dan Jancevski, a Windsor, Ont., native who was signed as a free agent from the Dallas Stars organization and is known to head coach Guy Carbonneau and general manager Bob Gainey, who both spent time in Dallas.

The 25-year-old Jancevski played two games for the Stars last season.

James Sanford and Andre Benoit, who both played in Hamilton last season, are also vying for a job, as is Danny Groulx, who is in camp on a try-out after playing last season in Germany.  Another prospect from Hamilton, Andrew Archer, is injured.  Carbonneau said it is up to the young defencemen to show they belong in the NHL.

"The veterans are showing me that they came into camp in good shape and they're ready to start the season," said Carbonneau. "The younger guys have to show me they deserve to stay here.

"I know there's going to be a lot of pressure on O'Byrne and Gleed and Groulx and Benoit, but that's what it is. If they want to make it to the NHL, they'll have to deal with the pressure."

The incumbent starters are Craig Rivet, Sheldon Souray, Andrei Markov, Mathieu Dandenault and Mike Komisarek.

O'Byrne and Gleed were to play their first NHL pre-season games Tuesday night against Boston.

Gleed, selected 212th in the 2004 draft, graduated from Cornell in the spring with a degree in sociology and business organization.

"I'm glad to have that in the back pocket if I need to use it," the 22-year-old said. "It's great to be done with school and to have graduated.

"I was in a mindset where I wanted to finish school and have that just in case anything happened - injuries, or if hockey didn't work out. I wanted that for the future."

O'Byrne, drafted 79th overall in 2003, left after only three years in the hospitality business program at Cornell.

"It was my own decision," he said. "I came to the prospects camp here in early July and had a really good experience.

"I had a really strong year last year and I was at the point in my college career where I didn't have a lot to prove. I felt it was time for me to chase my dream."

The Ithaca, N.Y., university also lost defenceman Sasha Pokulok, who signed with Washington. The Vaudreuil-Dorion, Que., native was drafted 14th overall by the Capitals in 2005 - the first Cornell player ever taken in the first round.

And the Big Red's scoring leader, forward Matt Moulson of Mississauga, Ont., signed with the Los Angeles Kings.

"They'll have some rebuilding to do there, but they've got great coaches and I'm sure they'll do well this year," said Gleed.

On Wednesday, Gleed and O'Byrne will have a chance to meet perhaps the most famous hockey player ever to emerge from Cornell - goaltender Ken Dryden.

Dryden and former defenceman and general manager Serge Savard are to attend a news conference at the Bell Centre to announce that their jerseys will be retired by the Canadiens this season.

"I haven't met Ken, but everyone knows him at Cornell," added Gleed. "There are pictures of him everywhere and awards named after him.

"They've had some great athletes there and he's one of the top."

Another former Big Red skater is Florida Panthers star Joe Nieuwendyk.


----------



## Knightfall

*Domi announces retirement; Joins TSN*
*Canadian Press*
_9/19/2006 4:35:07 PM_

*Tie Domi has joined TSN.*

The announcement was made official during a press conference at the Air Canada Centre as the respected NHL veteran formally announced his retirement. He's the latest addition to the TSN family following recent signings this year of Brian Williams, James Cybulski and Darren Dreger.

''I may be leaving the ice, but I'm not leaving hockey,'' Domi said. ''I am excited and nervous in my new role but I promise to bring the same person that had the passion, dedication and the enthusiasm to the broadcast arena that I delivered to the ice.''

For Domi, the path that led from the NHL to Canada's #1 sports broadcaster started with a phone call to CTV President Rick Brace. “Tie confided that he was planning to retire and asked if we would consider a role for him here. TSN President Phil King held a secret audition and we were immediately impressed.''

King confirmed that Domi has been assigned to the network's comprehensive NHL coverage, where as an analyst he will appear weekly during TSN's in-studio panel discussions and debates. His new NHL on TSN studio broadcast teammates includes host James Duthie, fellow analyst Glenn Healy, TSN Hockey Insiders Bob McKenzie and Dreger, and veteran hockey broadcaster Dave Hodge.

Commenting on the acquisition of Domi, King said: “Tie brings the same edge to the broadcast panel that was so much part of his game on the ice. His colourful presence, knowledge and passion for the game will be a big bonus for our viewers.''

''Passion in life is everything.  And that's how I've always approached hockey,'' said Domi.  ''As I enter a new chapter in my life, I look forward to demonstrating my love and passion for the game in my new role as a TSN hockey analyst.''

Domi makes his broadcasting debut on the eve of the 2006-07 NHL season, October 3 at 7:30 p.m. ET, providing analysis during the network's 90-minute NHL on TSN Preview Special.

During his NHL career, Domi played for the New York Rangers, Winnipeg Jets and Toronto Maple Leafs, and will long be remembered as one of most recognizable faces in hockey.  He leaves the game as one of the most popular players across Canada.


----------



## Knightfall

*Ice Chips has returned on TSN.ca...*

*Ice Chips*
http://www.tsn.ca/nhl/feature/?fid=10460&hubname=

*Tuesday, September 19*
-- Penguins forward Evgeni Malkin will make his debut Wednesday night against Philadelphia Flyers in Moncton, New Brunswick. - _Pittsburgh Tribune-Review_

-- Tampa Bay Lightning goalie Sean Burke is willing to accept a demotion to the minor leagues should he not make the Lightning in training camp. - _St. Petersburg Times_

-- Jeremy Roenick skated with the Coyotes on Monday despite a sore groin. He won't play until Friday, but will be the top line centre playing with Shane Doan and Mike Comrie. - _Arizona Republic_

-- Predators head coach Barry Trotz intends to play Tomas Vokoun as much this season as he did last year. Vokoun played in 61 games before ending his season in April with a blood disorder. - _The Nashville Tennessean_

-- Flyers forward Niko Dimitrakos has reported to camp in the best shape of his life. - _Philadelphia Daily News_

-- Rangers winger Jaromir Jagr has not been cleared by doctors to play in exhibition games.- _Newsday_

-- Islanders forward Mike Sillinger left Monday's intra-squad game with a minor thigh bruise. - _Newsday_

-- Florida Panthers defenceman Mike Van Ryn remains out of the Panthers training camp due to swelling on his surgically repaired wrist. - _Miami Herald_

-- Saku Koivu will be in the Canadiens lineup against the Bruins tonight. The forward lines are scheduled to be: Ryder-Koivu-Higgins, Milroy-Bonk-Begin, Perezhogin-Chipchura-Ferland and Latendresse-Maxwell-D'Agostini. Defensive pairings: Markov-Rivet, Komisarek-O'Byrne and Streit-Gleed. The goaltending duo will be Huet and Price - _TSN_


----------



## Knightfall

*Hockey Hearsay*
_September 19, 2006_

*Cooke slated for top line*
For the Vancouver Canucks, it's not a question of who makes the team, it's a question of where will everybody play.

According to the Vancouver Sun, the 22-man roster is essentially set with the Canucks taking 13 forwards, seven defencemen, and two goalies into the regular season.

Matt Cooke is likely to play on the top line with Markus Naslund and Brendan Morrison, while new Canuck Jan Bulis will play between the Sedin twins.

With six defencemen signed to one-way deals, the battle for the seventh spot will likely be between rookie Luc Bourdon and Yannick Tremblay.

*Colaiacovo to undergo more tests*
The Maple Leafs have decided to err on the side of caution involving their young defenceman Carlo Colaiacovo.

After experiencing some mild headaches yesterday, Colaiacovo will undergo more tests to see if he is still suffering from post-concussion syndrome, reports the Toronto Sun.

"He's still feeling some side effects," general manager John Ferguson said last night. "We are going to take it slow."

Colaiacovo suffered a serious concussion against the Ottawa Senators in January. Although he was cleared to play by physicians in the summer, concerns re-emerged on the first day of training camp when a woozy Colaiacovo wobbled off the ice.


----------



## Knightfall

Tonight's preseason schedule is a busy one. There are *10* games tonight.

Buffalo at Columbus (7pm EDT), Detroit at Minnesota (8pm EDT), Phoenix at Edmonton (9pm EDT), Vancouver at Calgary (9pm EDT), Dallas at Colorado (9pm EDT), Ottawa at Pittsburgh (7:30pm EDT), St. Louis at Chicago (8:30pm EDT), San Jose at Los Angeles (10:30pm EDT), NY Rangers at New Jersey (7:30pm EDT), and Boston at Montréal (7:30pm EDT).

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*Fedorov injured in Blue Jackets win*
*Associated Press*
_9/19/2006 9:56:32 PM_

*COLUMBUS, Ohio (Ticker) -- The Columbus Blue Jackets opened their preseason with an impressive victory, but it may have come at a price.*

The Blue Jackets overcame the loss of Sergei Fedorov to post a 4-1 exhibition triumph over the Buffalo Sabres.

A six-time All-Star and former Hart Trophy winner, Fedorov left during the first period with an undisclosed shoulder injury. The 36-year-old Russian had 12 goals and 31 assists in 62 games with Columbus last season after coming over in a trade from Anaheim in November.

Rick Nash and Jaroslav Balastik gave the Blue Jackets a 2-1 lead with power-play goals just 37 seconds apart midway through the middle session.

Anson Carter added another man-advantage tally in the third period and Geoff Platt capped the scoring for Columbus, which finished 3-for-6 on the power play.

Blue Jackets goaltender Ty Conklin stopped 22-of-23 shots before giving way to Fredrik Norrena, who turned aside all 18 shots he faced.

Jochen Hecht scored early in the second period and Ryan Miller made 22 saves for the Sabres, who went 0-for-9 with the extra skater.


----------



## Knightfall

*Preseason Scoreboard for Tuesday, Sept. 19, 2006*

Ottawa 5
Pittsburgh 2

Boston 5
Montréal 2

Detroit 2
Minnesota 3

Vancouver 1
Calgary 3

Phoenix 1
Edmonton 3

Buffalo 1
Columbus 4

NY Rangers 3
New Jersey 1

St. Louis 0
Chicago 2

Dallas 1
Colorado 4

San Jose 3
Los Angeles 1






Rangers Celebrate





Crosby and (Jamie) Allison





Saku Koivu looked solid in his return to game action as he battles Phil 
Kessel. (AP)





Calgary's Marcus Nilson gives 
Gordie Dwyer a taste of NHL 
hockey. (AP)





Robbie Schremp (and Sykora)


----------



## Knightfall

*Malkin makes Penguins debut in Moncton*
*Canadian Press*
_9/20/2006 12:20:56 PM_

*MONCTON, N.B. (CP) - Here's betting the Calder Trophy stays in Russian hands this season.*

Phil Kessel (Boston), Gilbert Brule (Columbus), Dustin Penner (Anaheim) and Jiri Hudler (Detroit) may have something to say about that, but judging from what Evgeni Malkin has shown so far in training camp, the Pittsburgh Penguins centre may very well follow in Alexander Ovechkin's footsteps and win rookie of the year.

He gets his first real test Wednesday night in his NHL pre-season debut against the Philadelphia Flyers. Malkin stayed behind in Moncton with other Penguins while the rest of the team took on Ottawa in Halifax on Tuesday night. *Tonights game can be seen live on the NHL Network at 6:30pm et/3:30pm pt.*

"He certainly has the size, the hockey sense, unbelievably quick hands," Penguins GM Ray Shero said while watching him practice Tuesday at the Moncton Coliseum. "He's getting comfortable. Day by day he's doing better. And the guys off the ice are doing a good job of making him feel comfortable."

He's dazzled teammates in practice with tape-to-tape passes and even a bank goal from the behind the net a la Mario Lemieux. And at 6-3 and 192 pounds, he's hard to miss on the ice.

"He's a great skater and has great vision on the ice," said veteran winger Mark Recchi, Malkin's linemate to start the season. "You can see he has a real competitive edge to him. I'm looking forward to seeing that in game situations."

It's been a whirlwind summer for Malkin after his much-publicized exit from Russia, a matter that remains in the hands of lawyers on both sides of the ocean because he signed a contract with Russian club Metallurg Magnitogorsk before also signing a three-year deal with the Penguins.

"I have no idea what's going on with that," Malkin said through a translator, when asked about the latest in the saga.

He's got enough on his plate. A new team, a new country, a new league and a total culture shock.

"He's been great on the ice," said superstar centre Sidney Crosby. "He hasn't let anything that's happening off the ice bother him. He's out there playing well. Sometimes that's the best thing, the ice can be the most comfortable place. He's in his bubble so to speak. He's been doing a great job."

Added Recchi: "That says a lot about his character, that can't be easy what he went through. But he's come over and handled everything terrificly. He's a wonderful player, he skates well, he doesn't look like he's letting anything affect him."

The pictures of him when he first arrived in Pittsburgh earlier this month showed a frightened, nervous young man. But the last few days here in Atlantic Canada has featured a relaxed and smiling Malkin, kibbitzing and laughing with teammates even though he barely speaks a word of English at this point.

"I just go with signals and he seems to understand," said Penguins tough guy and resident clown Andre Roy. "I know some of the bad words in Russian and I say those, he likes that. I'm just trying to get him to feel comfortable. But he understands more than he speaks. I think so anyways, because he laughs all the time."

Said head coach Michel Therrien, with a laugh: "He's adapting really well. Sometimes I wonder if he doesn't understand English."

Malkin's top priority right now is finding chemistry with linemates Recchi and Ryan Malone.

"I'm really happy with this line," Malkin said through the translator. "Every single day I'm feeling more and more comfortable. I'm really excited."

Off the ice, the Penguins have been prudent. Malkin has been living with star Russian defenceman Sergei Gonchar as well as the translator, Besa Tsintsadze - who also happens to double as Pittsburgh's power skating instructor.

"It's been really good because Sergei actually played with him a couple of years ago (during the lockout)," said Shero. "And then Besa coming in here, that's worked out great, too."

Malkin is planning to move into his own apartment in Pittsburgh sometime in the next month or so after his parents and older brother also join him from Russia.

On the ice, the sky's the limit. After leading Metallurg to the league title last season while posting 47 points (21-26) in 46 games, many feel he's more than ready for the challenge in the NHL.

"He's got so much talent," said Therrien.

And it's at both ends. Malkin led the Russian league with a plus-28 rating last season.

"I don't think people realize how well he plays defensively as well," said Gonchar. "He's good in his own end. That's a huge part in his game, too."


----------



## Knightfall

*Habs to retire Dryden, Savard's numbers*
*Canadian Press*
_9/20/2006 12:58:41 PM_

*MONTREAL (CP) - The picture from the early 1970s spoke volumes about Ken Dryden, Serge Savard and the Montreal Canadiens.*

Savard is carrying the puck out from behind the net with Buffalo's dangerous sniper Rick Martin in hot pursuit, but Dryden is standing nonchalantly in his crease, one elbow on the crossbar, with the side of the net gaping open.

"You'd think I'd be a bit concerned, but that tells the story of Serge," Dryden said Wednesday, holding up the photo at a Bell Centre news conference. "If Serge has the puck and it's there, it's not going to stay there. It will find it's way out of the zone."

It was a familiar scene back when the Canadiens were hockey's No. 1 power through most of the 1970s. And the team will pay tribute to two of its greatest players when it retires the jerseys of Savard and Dryden this season.

Savard's No. 18 will be raised to the Bell Centre ceiling during a ceremony Nov. 18 before a game against the Atlanta Thrashers.

Dryden's No. 29 will go up on Jan. 29 before a game against the Ottawa Senators.

The team likes to match the jersey numbers with the dates.

The announcement was to have been made last week, but was postponed because of the shootings at Dawson College that left one student dead and 20 wounded.

"Personally, I was very lucky, I was blessed, to play for the Montreal Canadiens," said Savard, one of the top defencemen of his era. "To play for the best team in the world. To play with the best players in the world. It was a real nice ride."

Savard won eight Stanley Cups in 15 seasons with Montreal from 1967-68 to 1980-81, taking the Conn Smythe Trophy as playoff MVP in 1969.

But he is best remembered as the senior man of the so-called Big Three with Guy Lapointe and Larry Robinson - perhaps the most gifted defence trio in NHL history.

And he may have been even better if two horrific knee injuries early in his career had not claimed a little of his speed. Still, he was a dynamic two-way defenceman, especially skilled at recovering pucks and moving them out of the zone.

He retired in 1981, but soon after returned to play two last seasons for the Winnipeg Jets, where his friend and former teammate John Ferguson was general manager.

Savard was named GM of the Canadiens in 1983 and built Stanley Cup teams in 1986 and 1993 before he was let go in 1995. He is now a successful businessman.

Dryden, a law graduate from Cornell, won six Cups in only eight seasons with Montreal from 1971 to 1979. He won his first Cup and the Conn Smythe after a late-season call-up from the minors and then was named the league's rookie of the year the following season.

The image most fans hold of the lanky Dryden has him with both gloves resting on his upright stick, watching as a team crowded with stars like Guy Lafleur, Jacques Lemaire, Yvan Cournoyer and Steve Shutt terrorized the opposing goalie.

"You can lean on your stick when you know the puck is going to be at the other end," said Dryden, a five-time first team all-star.

Both Savard and Dryden played for Canada in the groundbreaking 1972 Summit series against the Soviet Union.

An oddity is that Savard was known as The Senator during his career because of his interest in politics, but he never ran for office.

Dryden was elected as MP for a Toronto riding in 2004, served in former prime minister Paul Martin's cabinet and now is a long-shot candidate for the Liberal Party leadership.

"I never noticed in the dressing room that Ken would want to be a politician," said Savard, a native of the Abitibi region in northwestern Quebec. "It was me who always had the title. I always liked talking about it, but I never wanted to do it.

"Where I come from, there were three sports - religion, politics and hockey, not necessarily in that order."

Dryden later became a successful author, served as Ontario youth commissioner and was president of the Toronto Maple Leafs.

The Hamilton native, who grew up a Leafs fan, said playing for the Canadiens was about more than hockey.

It was also living through the politically turbulent 1970s, when Quebec elected its first separatist government in 1976 and Canada looked to be coming apart.

He arrived in 1970 "`not knowing what that life was going to be and discovering it in the most fascinating, challenging, difficult, proud decade of the 1970s in every dimension, and with a team as great as the Canadiens, with the best building, the best fans and all the rest of it. I mean, it gets in your bones."

A teammate of both players, Frank Mahovlich, is now in the Canadian Senate.

Neither player chose the number he made famous.

Savard said that in his day, call-ups from the minors either got No. 17 or No. 18 and he was assigned the latter.

Dryden was assigned No. 29. He later had a chance to take the number he wanted - one - but when he told his wife Linda she said "no, you're No. 29."

The Canadiens have been cautious about retiring numbers over the years, but last season, they began a program to retire some each season leading up to the club's 100th anniversary in 2009.

Last season, they finally retired No. 5 for Bernard (Boom Boom) Geoffrion, the scoring star of the 1950s who died just before his number went up to the Bell Centre ceiling in March, and No. 12 for Cournoyer and 1950s great Dickie Moore.

"In terms of numbers retired, it's a whole lot harder in Montreal than anywhere else because there's so much competition," said Dryden. "There's so many terrific players who have played for this team for a long time."

After Dryden and Savard, the Canadiens will have retired 11 numbers for 12 players.

Already retired are No. 1 for Jacques Plante, No. 2 for Doug Harvey, No. 4 for Jean Beliveau, No. 5 for Geoffrion, No. 7 for Howie Morenz, No. 9 for Maurice (Rocket) Richard, No. 10 for  Lafleur, No. 12 for Moore and Cournoyer and No. 16 for Henri Richard.

Others expected to go in coming years include Robinson's No. 19 and Patrick Roy's No. 33. Another 1970s notable, current GM Bob Gainey, is another possibility. He wore No. 23.





Ken Dryden


----------



## Knightfall

*Staal impressive at Pens camp*
*Associated Press*
_9/20/2006 1:14:13 PM_

*MONCTON, N.B. (CP) - Jordan Staal isn't complaining.*

On any other team in the NHL, the second overall pick in this year's entry draft would be in the spotlight right now but on the Pittsburgh Penguins he's far from it. Not with Evgeni Malkin at his first camp, Sidney Crosby at his second and Marc-Andre Fleury at his third.

"I've been under the radar my whole life and I really don't mind it," the 18-year-old Staal said Wednesday after practice. "It's kind of nice, actually. I'm just trying to play steady hockey and see what happens."

What's happened is that what was originally an easy decision for the Penguins, sending him back to the OHL's Peterborough Petes for another season, has become a little less automatic because of his impressive showing in training camp. Odds are he's still going back to junior, but he's made the decision more interesting.

"He's done a fantastic job," said head coach Michel Therrien. "But in the meantime you want to make sure for his development that at 18 years old he's got to play. That's the most important thing. He needs ice time and he needs to get put in every situation for his own good. So that's a decision we're going to have to make. Is he better to play with us or better to play in junior?"

Staal, the third of the four Thunder Bay, Ont., brothers who may all play in the NHL following Stanley Cup champion Eric in Carolina, also stood out in his taste of NHL action, Tuesday's 5-2 loss to Ottawa in Halifax.

"As the scrimmages went on in camp he's improved," Crosby said after Wednesday's pre-game skate, Staal listening attentively nearby in the dressing room. "Last night he used his size to his advantage. When you come to camp you have to play to your strengths and show what they are. I think he's done that."

On Wednesday morning Staal arrived to the Moncton Coliseum and saw his name pencilled in on the top line with Crosby and Colby Armstrong for that night's game against Philadelphia.

"I think I'm getting more and more confident out there the longer I'm here," said Staal, who had 68 points (28-40) in 68 games with the Petes last season. "I'm really happy with what I've accomplished so far and hopefully I can keep getting better."

If the Carolina Hurricanes had their way, he'd be at camp with them and older brother Eric. You can bet Hurricanes GM Jim Rutherford would trade University of Michigan defenceman Jack Johnson, the third overall pick from the '05 draft, in exchange for Staal. But the Penguins aren't interested.

"I think Jordan is a special kid, a special player," said Pens GM Ray Shero. "It's so hard to defend against players that are 6-4 like that, he's got skill, hockey sense ... I understand the other kid (Johnson) is a special player too but we drafted Jordan. We're going to take a good look at him here in camp. I really want to keep this player."

Staal is a natural centre so playing wing Wednesday was pretty much a first. The Penguins want to look at him at both centre and wing as they decide his long-term future. With Crosby and Malkin settled in as the 1-2 guys down the middle, the decision down the road for Pittsburgh is whether they want a 1-2-3 punch at centre or ask Staal to play wing on the top line.

It's a nice problem to have if you're Shero.

"We had a really good team in Nashville (where he was assistant GM), we always had good defence, a great goalie, we were really good on the wings, but we could never find centres. It was tough,'' Shero said. "We searched for years and it was hard to find. So to have three kids like this, boy, that's nice."

Crosby played both wing and centre last season and doesn't hide that he much prefers to be in the middle, where Therrien put him after taking over the team midway through last year.

"For me I found I wasn't able to get my feet moving as much playing wing," said Crosby. "I was caught standing still a little bit more just because your job is basically moving the puck up to centre or the far wing."

Staal insists he doesn't care, wing or centre, it's all good.

"Anything pretty much, whatever the coach wants me to play I'll play, doesn't really matter," said Staal. "Whether it's left wing, centre or defence, I'll just go out and play."

And if it's back to junior, so be it.

"Whatever they think is better for my development I'll go and do it, whether it's back in Peterborough or here," he said. "I'm sure I'll enjoy myself back in Peterborough, which is a great organization, if I go back there."

A ticket to junior would also likely mean a trip to Sweden during the holidays for the world junior hockey championship, just like brother Mark Staal, a highly touted defenceman in the New York Rangers system, did last year in Vancouver.

"Yeah, I saw Mark his win the gold medal and he said it was an unbelievable experience. I'd love to be part of Team Canada and win another gold. If I'm back in junior I'd love to be part of that team and win another medal."

The collective bargaining agreement comes into play here as well. Unrestricted free agency now kicks in after seven years in the NHL, so an 18-year-old rookie can be gone at 25. With that in mind, the Pens are better off staggering Crosby, Malkin and Staal all one year apart so as not to be faced with having two of them become unrestricted the same summer.

Big brother Eric, meanwhile, hasn't called him every day to check in.

"He just got engaged so I don't think he's too worried about what I'm doing out here," said Jordan Staal. "He hasn't said a whole lot, he's busy himself. He just basically told me to keep it up and hopefully make the team."

Nor has Crosby offered up too many pointers.

"He's handling it well, I don't think anyone has to sit down and talk to him," said Crosby. "You know, it's only my second year, I can't act like I'm a 10-year veteran. I'm only a year older than him."


----------



## Knightfall

*From Sportsnet.ca!*

*Hockey Hearsay*
_September 20, 2006_

*Leafs looking at Bondra?*
Reports out of Slovakia suggest longtime NHL sniper Peter Bondra--currently an unrestricted free agent--may be on the radar of a couple of NHL teams: Detroit and Toronto.

In his only campaign with the Atlanta Thrashers last season, Bondra produced 21 goals and 39 points in just 60 games. He was hampered by a groin problem and never really meshed with the Thrashers. At 38, Bondra is nearing the end of a prolific career, but he may have one more season in him.

© The Sports Forecaster 
2006 Fantasy Sports Services, Inc.

*Bertuzzi to sit out*
Todd Bertuzzi will be sitting out the next few games until further tests are taken on his bruised ribs.

According to the *Florida Sun Sentinel*, Bertuzzi has flown back to Florida to undergo a CT scan. Results should be known by Thursday.

“We are going to wait and see what exactly the injury is,” Martin said, but added that Bertuzzi will sit out the remaining four games of this trip.

*Kovalchuk to kill penalties*
Thrashers head coach Bob Hartley has decided to turn sniper Ilya Kovalchuk into a more complete player.

According to the *Atlanta Journal Constitution*, Hartley will have Kovalchuk killing penalties this season.

"Kovy, obviously, if he does it good, he'll play," Hartley told the Constitution. "You can generate offense off good penalty killing, but you can't cheat because you're already a man down. So obviously if he does good, he's going to be penalty killing. If I'm happy with him, you'll see him on the ice. If I'm not, he will not be there."

The move is part necessity on Hartley's part as penalty killers Serge Aubin and Patrik Stefan are gone from the roster.


----------



## Knightfall

*Fedorov out four to six weeks*
*Associated Press*
_September 20, 2006_

*COLUMBUS, Ohio (AP) -- According to Columbus' head coach Gerard Gallant, Russian centre Sergei Fedorov will be out of the lineup a maximum six weeks after injuring his left shoulder in an exhibition game.*

Columbus head coach Gerard Gallant spoke on Wednesday to the TEAM 1040 in Vancouver, reiterating how he feels the injury will not keep Fedorov out of the lineup longer than the early prognosis.

"From what we heard it is four minimum and six maximum," said Gallant. "It is just one of those things, obviously we are disappointed with the injury, but we have a lot more depth with (Fredrik) Modin and (Gilbert) Brulet. We hate to lose Fedorov this early, but really it is best time to lose him."

Fedorov, a 36-year-old veteran who spent most of his 16-year NHL career with Detroit, was hurt in the second period of a 4-1 victory over Buffalo on Tuesday night.

He was skating toward the right side of the net when Sabres rookie Jiri Novotny came from behind and kicked out the Russian's left leg. Fedorov was upended and slid into the boards.

Gallant said after the game that it was a clean play and Novotny was not trying to hurt Fedorov.

Fedorov was acquired in a trade with Anaheim on Nov. 15. He had 12 goals and 32 assists in 67 games with Columbus while nursing several injuries. For his career, he ranks 12th among active players in points with 1,063.


----------



## Knightfall

*Ice Chips*

*Wednesday, September 20*
-- The Canadiens have set their lines for tonight's game vs. the Bruins: Samsonov-Ribeiro-Kovalev, Manlow-Plekanec-Johnson, Kostitsyn-Grabovski-Aubin and Downey-Lapierre-Murray. On defence, it's Souray-Carle, Dandeneault-Benoit and Groulx-Jancevski. David Aebisher will start in goal and share time with Yann Danis.

-- Canadiens' defensemen Jean-Phillipe Cote was diagnosed with a knee sprain and is out for minimum of 4 to 6 weeks. It was thought that Cote was a shoe-in to replace Francis Bouillion who is also recovering from a knee injury. Now, the Habs are looking to Dan Jancevski to be their sixth defensemen coming out of camp.

-- The Senators have set their lines for Wednesday night's game vs the Leafs: Schaefer - Kaigorodov - Alfredsson, Vermette - Fisher - Neil, Potulny - Hennessy - Pecker, and Maloney - Ebbet - Robins. On defence, it's Meszaros - Phillips, Volchenkov - Preissing, and Malec - Komadoski. Martin Gerber will start in goal and will split the game with Jeff Glass.

-- The possibily of Markus Naslund joining the line of Henrik and Daniel Sedin looks increasingly realistic. - _Vancouver Sun_

-- Panthers forward Todd Bertuzzi left Monday night's game with bruised ribs. He has returned to Florida to undergo a CT scan which should help with the diagnosis. - _Miami Herald_

-- Canadiens forward Sergei Samsonov will likely play with Alexei Kovalev and Michael Ribeiro. - _Boston Herald_

-- Thrashers forward Ilya Kovalchuk will get an opportunity to play on the penalty kill this season. - _Atlanta Journal-Constitution_

-- Penguins centre Jordan Staal has not looked out of place at his first NHL training camp. - _Pittsburgh Post-Gazette_

-- Flyers defenceman Joni Pitkanen said his surgically repaired knee feels OK, but is still healing. - _Philadelphia Inquirer_

-- Defenceman Brian Leetch is contemplating whether to retire or play one more season. Rangers GM Glen Sather has contacted Leetch about returning. - _New York Daily News_

-- Blue Jackets centre Sergei Fedorov left Tuesday night's game with a shoulder injury. - _Associated Press_

-- Lightning defenceman Paul Ranger will be out for the next two-to-four weeks with a broken foot. - _St. Petersburg Times_

-- Penguins forward Evgeni Malkin will make his debut tonight against Philadelphia Flyers in Moncton, New Brunswick. - _Pittsburgh Tribune-Review_


----------



## Agamon

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> -- Penguins forward Evgeni Malkin will make his debut tonight against Philadelphia Flyers in Moncton, New Brunswick. - _Pittsburgh Tribune-Review_




...aaaand, he's injured.  I like the Pens, and looked forward to seeing this guy, but this smells like karma to me.


----------



## Knightfall

*Rangers Rozsival to undergo knee surgery*
*Sports Ticker*
_9/20/2006 5:05:50 PM_

*NEW YORK (Ticker) - New York Rangers defenseman Michael Rozsival will undergo right knee surgery and be sidelined for two weeks, the team announced Wednesday.*

Rozsival will undergo a procedure to repair a medial meniscus tear.

The surgery will be performed by Dr. Andrew Feldman and Dr. Anthony Maddalo at St. Vincent's Hospital on Wednesday afternoon.

Rozsival, 27, tied for the league lead last season with a plus-minus rating of plus-35. He also played in all 82 games and led the Rangers in scoring among defensemen with 30 points.


----------



## Knightfall

Agamon said:
			
		

> ...aaaand, he's injured.  I like the Pens, and looked forward to seeing this guy, but this smells like karma to me.



Agreed.

*Malkin injured in first pre-season game*
*Canadian Press*
_9/20/2006 8:04:32 PM_

*MONCTON, N.B. (CP) - Evgeni Malkin was injured during his NHL debut Wednesday night after colliding with Pittsburgh Penguins teammate John LeClair early in the second period.*

The rookie Russian centre was brought to hospital for further evaluation, the team announced. Veteran winger Mark Recchi was also sent to hospital after leaving the same game in a separate incident.

Malkin had just finished making a dazzling pass to LeClair when the veteran winger, after missing a great scoring chance, crashed into the boards behind the net and took out Malkin in the process. The Russian rookie catapulted over LeClair and landed hard on the ice. A hush came over the crowd at Moncton Coliseum as Malkin, the second overall pick behind Alexander Ovechkin in the 2004 NHL entry draft, lay sprawled on the ice for 3-4 minutes.

He got up and skated off the ice but was favouring his left arm. He headed straight to the dressing room. There was no immediate word on his condition.

Malkin had been enjoying a strong game, garnering an assist on Sergei Gonchar's first-period goal and also displaying a pair of sensational inside-out moves later in the opening period.

The 20-year-old Malkin was making his much-anticipated debut after his controversial departure from Russia, a matter that remains in the hands of lawyers on both sides of the ocean because he signed a contract with Russian club Metallurg Magnitogorsk before also signing a three-year deal with the Penguins.

After leading Metallurg to the league title last season while posting 47 points (21-26) in 46 games, he's considered the favourite for the Calder Trophy as NHL rookie of the year this season. He was one of the better players on the ice Wednesday before getting hurt, playing on a line with Mark Recchi and Ryan Malone.

Recchi was high-sticked in the first period and left the game before returning for the remaining of the period. He didn't return for the second period.


----------



## Knightfall

Tonight's scores can be found here...
http://www.nhl.com/scores/index.html

I won't be posting anymore nightly scoring summaries. However, I will still be posting cool "action shot" images of nightly action.

Case in point...






Tellqvist vs. Vermette





Bates Battaglia impressed Wednesday night, opening the scoring for
the Leafs. (AP)





Zdeno Chara
(in his new uni)





Zdeno Chara tries to get up
after taking a shot to the
skate. (AP)


----------



## Knightfall

Henrik Lundqvist (shuts out Devils)





Ilya Kovalchuk (he shoots, he scores!)





Dan Boyle (scores in OT)


----------



## Knightfall

*Leetch undecided about future*
*TheFourthPeriod.com*
_September 20, 2006_

*Unrestricted free agent defenseman Brian Leetch has yet to make up his mind on whether or not he still wants to play in the NHL, reports the New York Daily News.*

Rangers GM Glen Sather told the paper he had genuine interest when the free agent market opened, but never heard back from Leetch or his agent.

"We talked probably a month ago, his agent (Jay Grossman) and I. And I never got any idea whether he wanted to play or not play," Sather told the Daily News. "We talked to him in the first week of free agency. Then he got back to us just probably three weeks to a month ago and never really gave us any indication what he wanted to do.

"We haven't heard from him since."

The Daily News claims the Rangers could have a use for Leetch and his ability to quarterback the powerplay, and the team still has approximately $5 million of available cap space. However, given the Rangers' surplus of defenders, one of them would have to be moved before another blueliner is brought into the mix.

"He's a great player and he's always going to be able to play," Sather said. "He's always going to possess the skills that he possesses, which are tremendous skills. Sure, I'd talk to him.

"But that's a situation I'd have to bring up to the coaching staff to see what they'd want to do. We've got 12 defensemen here now."


----------



## Knightfall

*More "cool shots"*





Owen Nolan (returns to the NHL)





Dustin Penner (leads the way
vs. Sharks)


----------



## Knightfall

*Brassard signs on with Blue Jackets*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_9/21/2006 12:29:10 PM_

*It's official on both counts.*

Derrick Brassard has signed a contract with the Columbus Blue Jackets and the sixth overall pick in the 2006 NHL entry draft will undergo shoulder surgery within the week.

The contract announcement will be made by the Blue Jackets this afternoon. Brassard has signed the same type of entry-level contract as the Blue Jackets first-round pick in 2005, Gilbert Brule.

As for the surgery, it will be performed by Dr. Tony Miniaci in Cleveland. Brassard is likely to be out for as long as six months, which means he may not play for the Drummondville Voltigeurs in the QMJHL this season. Brassard was injured when he was crosschecked from behind in a QMJHL pre-season game.


----------



## Knightfall

*Predators, Hamhuis agree on deal*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_9/21/2006 12:33:30 PM_

*The Nashville Predators and Dan Hamhuis have agreed on a four-year, $8-million contract.*

The 23-year-old and his agent failed to file for salary arbitration this past off-season which put him in a difficult negotiating postion.

Hamhuis scored 7 goals and added 31 assists, with a plus-11 rating over his 82 games for the Predators last season.

The defenseman was drafted by the Predators in the 1st round (12th overall) in 2001.


----------



## Knightfall

*Morrow, Stars agree to six-year contract*
*Canadian Press*
_9/21/2006 12:52:09 PM_

*(CP) - Brenden Morrow, whose consistent scoring and tenacious checking has made him one of the NHL's best two-way forwards, has landed a US$24.6-million, six-year contract to remain one of the Dallas Stars' core players.*

"I wanted to stay in Dallas all along and now I can concentrate completely on the ice for this upcoming season," said the 27-year-old native of Carlyle, Sask. "I couldn't be happier and am extremely excited about continuing my career with the Stars for many years."

In another significant signing Thursday, defenceman Dan Hamhuis and the Nashville Predators agreed on a $8-million, four-year contract.

Morrow's extension will pay the 27-year-old left-winger $4.1 million a year beginning in 2007-2008. He's due $2.2 million this season under the contract he signed previously.

"Signing Brenden to a long-term extension was a top priority for this hockey club," GM Doug Armstrong said in making the announcement Thursday. "We consider him a cornerstone player and an integral part of our team.

"Brenden is one of our main leaders and sets the tone for the club with his consistent play. He brings a lot of energy and tenacity to the lineup each night and the Dallas Stars are extremely proud to have him here over the next seven seasons."

Morrow was the only player in the NHL last season to score more than 20 goals and serve more than 125 penalty minutes. He scored 23 times and assisted on 42 for a career-best 65 points, and his plus-30 plus-minus rating was the best on the team.

In 451 career NHL games, all with Dallas, Morrow has 120 goals and 149 assists for 269 points and 748 penalty minutes. He is the only current Dallas player who has posted three straight 20-goal seasons.


----------



## Knightfall

*Hurricanes 'not close' to trading Johnson*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_9/21/2006 1:31:16 PM_

*The Jack Johnson trade watch is suspended until further notice.*

The Carolina Hurricanes had been inquiring of other teams what they might be prepared to offer for the University of Michigan sophomore defenceman but now that the results are in, there's absolutely nothing out there that would entice Carolina GM Jim Rutherford to move the third overall pick from the 2005 NHL entry draft.

''We're not close to doing anything with anyone right now,'' Rutherford told TSN. ''We explored some things because we wanted to look at filling some of our immediate needs, but I never said we had to trade anyone. And as of right now, we're not.''

That could change in time because the Hurricanes are unquestionably miffed that Johnson, a talented two-way blueliner with physical presence, has rebuffed Carolina's attempts to sign him on three occasions. But in the absence of a sterling offer for Johnson, the Canes will try once again to sign Johnson when he finishes this season at Michigan.


----------



## Knightfall

*Wings to name new captain at opener*
*Associated Press*
_9/21/2006 2:12:36 PM_

*DETROIT (AP) - The Detroit Red Wings plan to keep people guessing about who will replace Steve Yzerman as the club's new captain.*

"We're going to name a captain opening night," Detroit coach Mike Babcock said Thursday.

The Red Wings open the season Oct. 5 at home against Vancouver.

Yzerman retired July 3 after playing 22 seasons with Detroit. He was named the club's captain for the 1986-87 season left the game as the longest-serving captain in NHL history.

Nicklas Lidstrom is expected to be the new captain this season, his 15th with the Red Wings.

Lidstrom signed a two-year contract to remain in Detroit during the off-season and won his fourth Norris Trophy as the NHL's top defenceman.

He helped the Red Wings win three Stanley Cups and scored the winning goal for Sweden in the gold medal game at the Olympics last winter.


----------



## Knightfall

*Why is no one talking about the Flyers?*
*Canadian Press*
_9/21/2006 2:58:52 PM_

*MONCTON, N.B. (CP) - A year ago at this time the Philadelphia Flyers were fancied by many in the Eastern Conference, the acquisition of superstar centre Peter Forsberg as well as other big moves coming out of the NHL lockout making them a solid bet for the Stanley Cup.*

''We liked ourselves, too, after 55 games last season,'' head coach Ken Hitchcock said this week. ''What changed for us was the two games before the Olympic break when we lost four guys.''

Philadelphia lost 388 man-games to injury last season, third in the NHL behind Boston and St. Louis but the only club among the top nine leaders in that category to make the post-season. Hitchcock's limping squad lost meekly to Buffalo in the first round of the playoffs.

''We weren't the same after the Olympic break,'' said Hitchcock.

Some critics saw it differently, they felt the Flyers were left behind by the new NHL, too slow to keep up with the speed and offence which had become key ingredients in the revamped game. Hitchcock rolled his eyes at the mere mention of this.

''Until (defencemen) Joni Pitkanen and (Eric) Desjardins got hurt last year, we were the No. 2-scoring team in the NHL next to Detroit,'' he pointed out. ''Our problem last year was that we didn't play good enough defence. We were 16th overall in defence, our penalty killing was inconsistent. Our goals-against average was mid-pack and we've never been that way before. That was the major problem for us, our problem was not scoring goals.''

A quiet off-season in terms of player moves, at least by Flyers' standards, seems to have scared people off their bandwagon. The Flyers - who had 15 players undergo surgery in the off-season to fix their ailments - aren't garnering much attention on the eve of the NHL season, and yet Hitchcock feels better about his team this time around.

''The best thing that's happened to us is that none of our core has changed,'' said Hitchcock, who signed a three-year extension earlier this week. ''Last year our core changed dramatically.''

Hitchcock pointed out, amazingly, that only three players are left from the Flyers team that reached the Eastern Conference final in the 2004 playoffs.

''Last year with all the core changes that we made with Peter Forsberg, Mike Knuble, Derian Hatcher, Mike Rathje (among others) - those guys are now in a second season together, they're more comfortable,'' Hitchcock reasoned. ''There's a calmness in our locker-room, there's a comfort level with each other now. And the players that we added are excellent depth players.''

Flyers fans weren't terribly excited with the off-season moves but Hitchcock said they were important ones, depth players such as forwards Marty Murray, Randy Robitaille, Brad Tapper, Mark Cullen and defenceman Nolan Baumgartner, guys that were missing last year when Philadelphia got ravaged by injury. The Flyers had to rely on seven rookies to play 25 or more games last season.

''What happened last year was that with all the changes we had to make game by game we had to blow up three lines just to remain competitive,'' said Hitchcock. ''Now we feel like if we need to make a change we can use one of the skilled depth guys and fit him in and not miss a beat.''

Flyers GM Bob Clarke did make a trade of note this summer, sending quality two-way centre Michal Handzus to Chicago in exchange for winger Kyle Calder.

Hitchcock praised Handzus for his work as a Flyer but says this was a trade that was necessary simply due to the need for a winger.

''We ended up last year with so many centres playing wing that there wasn't enough pucks to go around,'' he said. ''Having Kyle as a natural winger, he's tremendous along the boards. He's only 175 pounds but he always comes up with the puck and he always gets it to the net. He's a good fit.''

There are still too many centres on the Flyers, six to be precise, a problem most NHL teams would dream of having. Hitchcock is experimenting in pre-season by putting second-year centre Jeff Carter at wing with Mike Richards and Calder - dubbed by the Philly media as the CCR line.

''We want to see what Carter can do with Richards and Calder because that was something that was put together at the (IIHF) world championship by Team Canada and it clicked. So we want to see what they can do for us,'' said Hitchcock.

''After three pre-season games we'll make an evaluation one way or another.''

Hitchcock was impressed here Wednesday night when the line combined for three goals and wreaked havoc in the Pittsburgh end.

''They had a tremendous night,'' said Hitchcock.

''I think we complement each other on the ice and right now we just feel really comfortable together,'' Richards said after the 5-4 loss to the Penguins.

Should the unit stay together by the end of camp, it figures to be the second line behind Forsberg's trio with Simon Gagne and Mike Knuble. The third line would likely feature Petr Nedved between R.J. Umberger and Geoff Sanderson. In other words, a pretty potent and balanced top three lines.

''Offensively I think we're going to be a good team again but we have to get better defensively, we just have to,'' said Hitchcock.


----------



## Knightfall

*Report: Jagr could miss Rangers' opener*
*TSN.ca Staff with Star Ledger files*
_9/21/2006 5:01:00 PM_

*The New York Rangers could play on opening night without their top player from last season.*

The New Jersey Star-Ledger reports that Jaromir Jagr's shoulder has kept him out of training camp scrimmages and preseason games, and the Rangers can't guarantee he'll be in the lineup on Oct. 5 when they open the 2006-07 campaign at home against the Washington Capitals.

Jagr underwent surgery on left shoulder in May after dislocating it in the Rangers' first-round playoff series against the New Jersey Devils.

"I wouldn't say 'sure,' but I can sure tell you I'd like him in it," Rangers head coach Tom Renney told the paper on Wednesday. "It's hard to say. He's feeling really good. But we'll defer to the medical people and take their advice."

When he reported to training camp last week, Jagr said his shoulder still was lacking some strength, but he said he hoped to play all the preseason games.

According to Renney, Jagr needs more time to heal.

"There's a timeline - there's a definitive timeline (with this surgery)," Renney told the Star-Ledger. "Unless they open it up and look and see that everything's fine, or unless they do some spectacular MRI that suggests everything's fine, it's healed, it's strong. So we have to pay attention to the timeline - just to play it safe. It's such a huge investment to all of us. We need him bang-on healthy."

Jagr, chosen as a Hart Trophy finalist last season, broke the Rangers' franchise records with 54 goals and 123 points in 2005-06 and led New York to its first playoff appearance since 1997.


----------



## Knightfall

*Habs' prospect Grabovski out indefinitely*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_9/21/2006 5:26:10 PM_

*Montreal Canadiens prospect Mikhail Grabovski has been sidelined indefinitely after suffering a dislocated shoulder in Thursday's preseason game against the Boston Bruins.*

A native of Potsdam, East Germany, Grabovski was the Canadiens' fifth-round choice in 2004 and signed a two-year contract with the club this past summer.

The 22-year-old completed the 2005-06 season with 28 points (10 goals, 18 assists) and 28 penalty minutes in 48 games with Moscow Dynamo of the Russian Elite League.

The previous season, he collected 36 points, including 16 goals, in 60 games with the Nizhnekamsk Neftekhimik of the Russian League.


----------



## Knightfall

*X-rays negative on Chara's foot*
*Sports Ticker*
_9/21/2006 5:30:46 PM_

*BOSTON (Ticker) - That loud noise coming from New England was a collective sigh of relief from Boston Bruins fans.*

One day after their major free-agent signing went down with an injury, the Bruins on Thursday announced defenseman Zdeno Chara suffered nothing more than a bruised foot.

Inked to a five-year, $37.5 million contract on July 1, Chara was killing a 5-on-3 power play in the first period of Wednesday's preseason game against Montreal when Canadiens blue-liner Sheldon Souray unleashed a slap shot that hit the 6-9 Slovakian in the left skate.  Chara remained in the game and opened the scoring with a man-advantage tally at 8:26 of the session but did not return after the first intermission for precautionary reasons.

X-rays that were taken on Chara's foot Wednesday morning were negative, leaving the monstrous figure with only a bruise.

A third-round pick of the New York Islanders in 1996, Chara was an All-Star in 2003 while with Ottawa and finished second to Scott Niedermayer in voting for the Norris Trophy the following year.  The 29-year-old has collected 57 goals, 118 assists and 901 penalty minutes in 530 career games with the Islanders and Senators.


----------



## Teflon Billy

....  

Chara is making 7.5 million a year?

WTF?


----------



## Cutter XXIII

I think the Blueshirts can take the Caps in the opener without Jagr. Let the guy get healthy before he dominates the scoring race.


----------



## Knightfall

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> ....
> 
> Chara is making 7.5 million a year?
> 
> WTF?



You must have missed this post...

http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2921366&postcount=114

The Bruins also signed Marc Savard, on July 1st, to a five-year $20 million US contact.

That was a crazy week.  

KF72


----------



## Agamon

Crazy and funny.  The Bruins better win what they can in pre-season, 'cause it'll be slim pickin's for them starting in October...


----------



## Knightfall

*Brian Savage retires after 12 seasons*
*Canadian Press*
_9/21/2006 6:51:13 PM_

*TORONTO (CP) - Veteran winger Brian Savage announced his retirement Thursday after 12 NHL seasons.*

Savage, 35, played 647 regular-season games with the Montreal Canadiens, Phoenix Coyotes, St. Louis Blues and Philadelphia Flyers. During his career he had 192 goals and 167 assists.

The Sudbury, Ont., native also was a member of the Canadian team that won a silver medal at the 1994 Lillehammer Games and played for Team Canada at the 1993 and 1999 world hockey championships.

''I was very fortunate to be able to play 12 years with some great players,'' said Savage. ''Having the chance to represent my country is something that I will not forget and the highlight of my career was playing in the 1994 Winter Olympic Games.''

Savage played college hockey at Miami of Ohio. He was picked 171st overall by Montreal in the 1991 draft and joined the Canadiens after the 1994 Olympics.

During his seven seasons in Montreal, Savage and Saku Koivu became friends on and off the ice.

''Brian was always very easy for me to find on the ice and being a good goal-scorer he really knew where to be positioned,'' said Koivu. ''Off the ice, I think of Brian as more of a close friend than a former teammate.''

Savage missed most of the 1999-2000 season recovering from a serious neck injury suffered in a Nov. 20 game against Los Angeles.

After stints in Phoenix and St. Louis, he ended his career in Philadelphia, where he had nine goals and five assists last season with the Flyers.

The father of two sons always was active in the community . This June the 10th annual Brian Savage Charity Golf Classic raised more than $450,000 to help underprivileged children through the Ten Rainbows Children's Foundation in Sudbury.
----------------------------------------




Brian Savage


----------



## Knightfall

*Malkin hurting from dislocated shoulder*
*Canadian Press*
_9/21/2006 6:51:55 PM_

*PITTSBURGH (AP) - Rookie forward Evgeni Malkin dislocated his left shoulder during his first pre-season game with the Pittsburgh Penguins and will be evaluated next week.*

Malkin attended practice Thursday but did not take part, and teammates said he looked much better than he did after getting hurt Wednesday night.

The Penguins did not say how long they expect Malkin to be out or if he will be ready for their Oct. 5 opener.

Malkin, who had made several excellent passes earlier in the game, skated off the ice during the second period of a 5-4 victory over Philadelphia in Moncton, N.B., after colliding with teammate John LeClair.

Malkin was clutching his left arm in pain as he left the ice, but did not have a sling on his arm after the game.

"The way he skated off holding his arm, it didn't look good at all," centre Sidney Crosby said Thursday. "But just to see him up and around this morning, he was smiling and he didn't seem set back too much, so I think he feels a lot better."

"He looked all right," forward Colby Armstrong said. "I tried to talk to him, but it's tough to get anything out of him. Let's hope he's all right and this was a precaution more than anything."

Neither Crosby nor Malkin will play in a pre-season home game against Washington on Friday night. Crosby played in the Penguins' first two exhibition games, but will be held out of at least several pre-season games so as not to risk injury.

Veteran forward Mark Recchi also won't play Friday because of a broken left cheekbone. The injury is not expected to cause him to miss the start of the season. He said he could have played Friday if it had been a regular season game.

Malkin was hurt after sending a pass that LeClair missed. Malkin circled around the right side of the net before running into LeClair - and trying to hurdle over him - behind the left goal post.

"I was going to the net and he made a fantastic pass," LeClair said. "I was all ready to shoot it, but the puck stopped on me, and when I went to readjust, I kind of caught a rut, and that's when everything broke loose and I went into the boards. ... I tried to brace myself and we ended up colliding."

Malkin fled his Russian club, Metallurg Magnitogorsk, last month to join the Penguins and play in the NHL. The team is threatening legal action against the Penguins or the league.


----------



## Knightfall

Colorado's Karlis Skrastins clears the puck before Detroit's Jiri Hudler
(26) can cause some damage. (AP)





Holmstrom and Hudler





Kyle Calder





Brian Rolston





Shawn Horcoff slips the winning goal past Brent Kahn in
overtime. (AP)


----------



## Knightfall

Milan Michalek





Milan Michalek's (L) third goal of the night broke a 3-3 tie. (AP)


----------



## Knightfall

*From Sportsnet.ca!*

*Hockey Hearsay: Hartnell on the block?*
_September 21, 2006_

Rumors persist that the Nashville Predators may deal winger Scott Hartnell, who is scheduled to become an unrestricted free agent next summer.

In fact, Hartnell could be part of a package that may also include defenseman Dan Hamhuis, who remains an un-signed restricted free agent at present time. A deal involving Hartnell would create room on the wing for talented Russian rookie Alexander Radulov, whose spot on the roster is now uncertain due to the arrival of J.P. Dumont via unrestricted free agency.

© The Sports Forecaster 
2006 Fantasy Sports Services, Inc.


----------



## Knightfall

*Here's somrthing for Oilers and Flames Fans!*

Found this linked on the Edmonton Oilers messageboard. Link.





The Battle of Alberta

http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g207/420ilerBuzz/boaPoster.jpg

Can you tell that hockey season is back?

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*Zherdev staying in Russia?*
*TheFourthPeriod.com*
_September 21, 2006_

*Even with the news that Sergei Fedorov will be out for 4-6 weeks with a shoulder injury, the Blue Jackets aren't expected to lock-up restricted free agent Nikolai Zherdev.*

According to the Ottawa Sun, Zherdev's agent, Rolly Hedges, doesn't expect a call from the Jackets to end their current stalemate.

"We're dealing with (Columbus GM) Doug MacLean here," Hedges told the Sun. "My sense is (Zherdev's) going to be playing in Russia (this season)."

Zherdev, 21, notched 27 goals and 27 assists in 73 games with the Jackets last season.

Zherdev has been playing with Khimik Voskresenk in Russia since June, and will make $1.5 million tax free. The Sun claims he could double his salary if he hits certain bonuses.

The Blue Jackets, who last offered the winger a three-year, $6.9 million deal, have until Oct. 5 to get a contract done.

"We haven't had any contact with them in (10 days) and no talks are planned," said Hedges. "The thing they don't get is that he has the privilege of playing in Russia."


----------



## Knightfall

*Nolan relishes return to the NHL*
*Canadian Press*
_9/22/2006 2:56:26 PM_

*MONCTON, N.B. (CP) - Ted Nolan knows very well what the hockey world must have been thinking when GM Neil Smith was abruptly fired by the New York Islanders this summer, given what transpired in Buffalo nearly a decade ago.*

''It's funny, as soon as that happened my brother called me up and said: 'Well it only took you 40 days to get rid of this GM,''' Nolan said with a laugh Friday. ''My friends called too, they were all kidding me, because they know the last situation in Buffalo was fabricated nonsense.''

The debacle in Buffalo back in 1997 remains no laughing matter. Wild rumours spread in the wake of John Muckler's firing as GM, most of them centring on Nolan being behind Muckler's demise.

''Those two years after leaving Buffalo were the worst two years in my life because of all the rumours and false accusations made against my character,'' Nolan said at the Moncton Coliseum ahead of Friday night's exhibition game between the Islanders and Boston Bruins. ''That hurt the most. This time around I had nothing to do with it, the ownership and Neil didn't get along.''

Whatever really happened in Buffalo, one thing's indisputable: Nolan didn't work again in the NHL for nine years until Charles Wang reached out to him to take over his team, one of the few moves by the Islanders owner this off-season that didn't generate universal criticism.

Friday's game marked Nolan's first time behind an NHL bench since May 1997, a long void that tested the 48-year-old's faith in the game. It's fitting that his return came here in Moncton, where he returned to coaching last year with the Quebec Major Junior Hockey League's Wildcats and rediscovered his love for hockey.

''One of the reasons I got back into hockey last year wasn't so much to get back in the NHL but rather to rediscover the passion I once had for the game,'' Nolan said. ''I had so much love and passion for the game growing up, but I lost a little bit of it after what I went through. So it was great to get that passion back here last year.''

His arrival in Moncton has generated more buzz than Sidney Crosby's appearance here earlier this week. And why not?

With Nolan behind the bench last season, the Wildcats went an amazing 52-15-0-2 en route to capturing the QMJHL title before losing to Quebec here in the Memorial Cup final.

''Moncton was probably one the greatest hockey experiences in my life,'' said Nolan, who began his coaching career in 1988 with the Sault Ste. Marie Greyhounds of the OHL. ''I only spent one year here but it feels like I'm from here and I think that's a testament to the people of Moncton, they really welcomed me in their community last year.''

Wins will likely be harder to come by for Nolan this season. Few people are picking the Islanders to make the playoffs.

''The thing about opinions is that everybody has them,'' Nolan said. ''There are things people will say or think about our team. People say we're not going to be very good, but maybe we want to go out and prove that we can compete, prove people wrong.''

Few people gave Nolan's Sabres a shot nine years ago either, but a lunch-bucket team with superstar goalie Dominik Hasek in goal overachieved and earned Nolan the Jack Adams Award as coach of the year.

''We had an underdog team, nobody believed in us, nobody thought we could make the playoffs,'' Isles defenceman Alexei Zhitnik, who played on that Sabres team, recalled Friday. ''We made the playoffs and beat Ottawa in the first round. We played pretty good hockey. He was really a team coach - win together and lose together - we really learned that from him.''

Success on this team largely depends on the two players who happen to have the two longest contracts in the NHL, forward Alexei Yashin and goalie Rick DiPietro.

DiPietro, who turned 25 earlier this week, faces huge pressure as he goes out to prove he's worth the US$67.5-million, 15-year investment Wang made in him. The 3.02 goals-against average from last season won't cut it.

The 32-year-old Yashin begins Year 6 of his 10-year deal that pays him $7.6 million this season, money that wasn't well earned last year when he only put up 66 points in 82 games. Nolan's job will be to motivate the former Ottawa Senators star and he's already made his first move, deciding to keep the `C' on Yashin.

''When I got to Buffalo one of the first things people were suggesting I should do is take away the `C' from Pat LaFontaine, to have a fresh start,'' said Nolan. ''And there's a lot of similarities here, in terms of people maybe wanting to take away the `C' from Yashin. But I think in order to be a good captain you need a good supporting cast. Yashin is a good man, he's got a good heart for the game, he wants to succeed.

''But you have to surround him so that's why you bring in people like Brendan Witt, Sean Hill, Mike Sillinger, Tom Poti and Chris Simon - all these guys who have been leaders on past teams. They'll support Yashin in his role as captain and I think Yashin will be a better captain for it.''

No one should be surprised that Nolan is giving Yashin a chance when many others have given up on the Russian player. A chance is all Nolan wanted for the last nine years.


----------



## Knightfall

*Colaiacovo gets clearance; won't be rushed*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_9/22/2006 4:10:29 PM_

*After exhaustive medical testing which concluded yesterday, Carlo Colaiacovo has been given medical clearance to return to practice.*

Manager John Ferguson Jr. stated there will be no rushing Colaiacovo, or any other injured players into returning early.

The Toronto Star reported Ferguson Jr. as stating, "We'll get some feedback from him.  When he feels capable, he can resume physical activity and we'll go from there."

Paul Maurice remains optimistic.

"We've actually got more guys standing than we thought.  What I'm pleased with so far, is we haven't had a significant (new injury). We've got a lot of soreness.  I'm actually pleased with the number of injuries we've had, if that makes any sense."

Other Leafs joining the ever-growing list of walking wounded include Tomas Kaberle, Pavel Kubina, and Ben Ondrus.  All will likely be held out of tonight's game against Montreal.


----------



## Knightfall

*Sharks No. 1: Nabakov vs. Toskala*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_9/22/2006 4:44:01 PM_

*San Jose Sharks netminder Evgeni Nabakov had an impressive premiere last night against the Canucks in a 4-3 win.*

But will he have enough to keep up the pace in order to regain his top status in the shark tank?

His nemesis in this battle is Vesa Toskala.  The Finnish netminder carried the team in the back half of last season, while Nabakov recovered from numerous injuries.

Nabakov can only do his best and let the cards fall where they may.  The Oakland Tribune reports Nabakov stating, ''I don't pay attention what the rumors are. Doug will do whatever he needs to do.''

They also noted that one piece working in Nabakov's favour is the inclusion of a no-trade clause in his contract.

In the shadows of this battle is Nolan Schaefer, the team's 5th round draft pick in 2000.  Schaefer may be the heir apparent in the Sharks organization, depending on the direction San Jose decides to go.

With the big two (Nabakov and Toskala) carrying  larger salaries, Schaefer might fit in as a short term student to the better teacher of the two.  If the Sharks decide to carry both Nabakov and Toskala, Schaefer may be sent packing either to the minors or used as trade bait to shore up another position.


----------



## Knightfall

*Senators defenceman Corvo breaks foot*
*Canadian Press*
_9/22/2006 11:06:05 PM_

*OTTAWA (CP) - The Ottawa Senators won't have defenceman Joe Corvo in the lineup to start the NHL season after the free-agent acquisition suffered a fractured right foot Friday night against the Buffalo Sabres.*

Corvo was hit on the skate by a shot from Sabres right-winger Ales Kotalik in the final minutes of the Senators' 4-3 exhibition defeat. He skated to the bench under his own power while play continued and limped off to the dressing room.

After the game, the Senators announced the 29-year-old native of Oak Park, Ill., was out indefinitely.

It's a big blow for Ottawa, which signed him in the off-season to help replace the void left by the departure of Zdeno Chara to the Boston Bruins.

Corvo had a career-high 14 goals and 26 assists in 81 games last season for the Los Angeles Kings.


----------



## Knightfall

*Tonight's "cool shots"*





Mats Sundin skates to the bench after slapping in a high shot from
the circle. (AP)





Buffalo's Thomas Vanek (26) also found the net three times
Friday. (AP)





Anaheim's Travis Moen (L) is separated from Vancouver's Rick Rypien
during a fight Friday night. (AP)


----------



## Knightfall

Battle for the puck





Norton and Tarnasky fight





Seidenberg and Lessard


----------



## Knightfall

*Hawks' Ruutu sidelined up to four weeks*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_9/23/2006 5:20:40 PM_

*Chicago Blackhawks forward Tuomo Ruutu will be sidelined at least four weeks after suffering a grade II sprain of his left knee Friday night against Columbus.*

Ruutu took a hit from Blue Jackets defenceman Rostislav Klesla midway through the third period of Chicago's 5-2 win. Klesla was handed a five minute major plus another five minute major for fighting when Blackhawks defenceman Duncan Keith jumped in to defend his teammate.

''It was a cheap shot. He went right for Ruuty's knee,'' Keith told chicagoblackhawks.com after the game. ''I think it was a real gutless play on his part.''

Head coach Trent Yawney echoed those sentiments.

''It was a real questionable hit that I'm sure the league will review, and I've got my fingers crossed everything will be OK,'' said Yawney.

''I think that just shows what kind of team we're going to have,'' Yawney said when asked about Keith. ''Every team needs to stick up for each other and, like I said, that was a borderline cheap shot and Dunc deserves a lot of credit for jumping in like that.''

League disciplinarian Colie Campbell will review the hit on Sunday, when he receives a DVD copy of the game and hit in question.


----------



## Knightfall

*Report: Blackhawks sign G Boucher*
*Sports Ticker*
_9/24/2006 1:04:17 AM_

*CHICAGO (Ticker) - The Chicago Blackhawks apparently like what they have seen from Brian Boucher.*

According to a report on the team's web site, the Blackhawks on Saturday signed Boucher to a one-year contract.

In need of a backup to Nikolai Khabibulin after free-agent signee Patrick Lalime suffered a herniated disk in his back, Chicago invited Boucher to training camp on a tryout basis. The 29-year-old Rhode Island native started the Blackhawks' preseason contest against the St. Louis Blues on Tuesday, stopping all 26 shots he faced for a 2-0 shutout.

Last season, Boucher posted a 4-8-0 record and 4.15 goals-against average in 14 games with Phoenix and Calgary. The 22nd overall pick by Philadelphia in 1995, he has a career mark of 75-85-30 with 12 shutouts and a 2.74 GAA in 202 contests with the Flyers, Coyotes and Flames.

During the 2003-04 season with Phoenix, Boucher set the modern-era record for the longest shutout sequence, holding opponents scoreless for 332 minutes, 1 second.

Lalime, who signed a one-year, $700,000 contract with the Blackhawks on July 1, is expected to miss two to three months.


----------



## Knightfall

*Malkin's injury to be re-examined Monday*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_9/24/2006 3:18:42 PM_

*Pittsburgh Penguins injured forward Evgeni Malkin will have his dislocated shoulder re-evaluated on Monday and management hopes to have a better idea of how long he might be out by either Monday afternoon or Tuesday morning.*

The rookie forward suffered a dislocated left shoulder during his pre-season debut Wednesday night after colliding with teammate John LeClair during the second period of a 5-4 victory over Philadelphia in Moncton, N.B.

General manager Ray Shero would not say whether the possibility of surgery had been ruled out.

''I really don't know,'' Shero told the Tribune Review. ''I can't really honestly say. I don't know enough, and I don't want to speculate on it. We're hoping for the best so we'll see.''

Malkin fled his Russian club, Metallurg Magnitogorsk, last month to join the Penguins and play in the NHL. The team is threatening legal action against the Penguins or the league.


----------



## Knightfall

*Sens' Redden leaves game with tight groin*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_9/24/2006 8:22:55 PM_

*Groin problems are becoming a bad habit for the Ottawa Senators in the pre-season, with the latest victim being the team's No. 1 defenceman.*

Wade Redden left the first period of the Senators' game against the Toronto Maple Leafs on Sunday after his groin tightened up and did not return.

He is the third Senator to have groin troubles this pre-season. Captain Daniel Alfredsson and forward Peter Schaefer have also been bothered by groin pains, as the Senators are in the midst of a busy nine-game exhibition schedule.


----------



## Knightfall

*Blues retiring Hull's No. 16 in December*
*Associated Press*
_9/24/2006 10:33:56 PM_

*ST. LOUIS (AP) - Brett Hull, the high-scoring former St. Louis star who set numerous franchise records in 11 seasons with the Blues, will have his No. 16 jersey retired by the team in December.*

"It's going to be great," new Blues president John Davidson said. "He made a huge impact on this franchise."

Hull holds franchise records for goals (527), hat tricks (27), game-winning goals (70), power-play goals (195) and shots on goal (3,367) and ranks second in assists (409), points (936) and short-handed goals (18). He scored 86 goals in 1990-91, third-most in NHL history.

Hull retired last season and is now assistant to the president of the Dallas Stars. He'll be honoured before a Dec. 5 game against the Detroit Red Wings.

"This will be a tremendous honour for my name and number to be hanging up there with not only great players, but some of the greatest people to ever play the game," Hull said. "My time as a Blue were some of the best years of my life, and I look forward to watching my number go to the rafters in front of the best hockey fans anywhere."

Hull's outspoken nature led to friction with the front office and coaching staff and his departure in 1998, and he helped the Stars win a Stanley Cup that season. Lingering bad feelings also led to a delay in being honoured.

That changed this summer when new owner Dave Checketts, at his introductory news conference, announced plans to retire Hull's jersey.

"There is no one who deserves this honour more than Brett," Checketts said. "We will work hard to make sure it will be one of the great nights in St. Louis Blues history and most importantly, a memorable one for Brett and his family."

In 20 NHL seasons, Hull scored 741 goals for third on the career list. He won the Lady Byng Trophy in 1990 and the Hart Trophy as league MVP in 1991.

Other Blues to have their jerseys retired are Al MacInnis (2), Bob Gassoff (3), Barclay Plager (8), Brian Sutter (11) and Bernie Federko (24). MacInnis' jersey was retired in April after he retired before last season.

"There's something about Brett - when he smiles and talks people listen," Davidson said. "Sometimes it's really intriguing information, other times it's completely off the wall, other times he says stuff that nobody else will say but there's actually some credence to it.

"I know fans will come out and want to be a part of that night."


----------



## Knightfall

*Hmm, interesting...*

*King fired by Metallurg Magnitogorsk*
*Canadian Press*
_9/25/2006 10:17:24 AM_

*MOSCOW (CP) - Former Canadian national team coach Dave King was fired by Metallurg Magnitogorsk on Monday.*

Despite leading the club to a Russian league regular-season title last year, King was let go after back-to-back losses this weekend dropped the team to 3-4-1 on the early season. King was immediately replaced by his assistant coach Fedor Kanareikin.

King, who has also coached with the Calgary Flames, Columbus Blue Jackets and Montreal Canadiens in the NHL, coached Metallurg to a 29-point cushion in first place last season. But King entered this season without six of his top seven scorers from last year, including of star Russian centre Evgeni Malkin, who signed with the NHL's Pittsburgh Penguins.

"I was caught completely off guard this morning because, geez, it was only eight games," King told globeandmail.com. "I was playing the young kids the way they wanted me to. But this is Russia and everything over here is just so volatile. A lot of people would like to come over because financially, it's such a great pay day, but you really earn your money. It can be there and it can be gone so quickly."

Defending playoff champion Ak Bars Kazan has yet to lose after eight games this season with a 7-0-1 record.


----------



## Knightfall

*Hurricanes release Hulse*
*Associated Press*
_9/25/2006 1:49:17 PM_

*RALEIGH, N.C. (AP) - The Carolina Hurricanes released defenceman Cale Hulse on Monday.*

The 32-year-old Hulse is a veteran of 10 NHL seasons and participated in the Stanley Cup champions' camp as a free-agent tryout. He played in two of the Hurricanes' three exhibition games this past weekend and totalled three assists.

Last season, Hulse had four assists in 39 games with Columbus and Calgary.

Hulse has 16 goals, 79 assists and 1,000 penalty minutes during a career that includes stints with New Jersey, Phoenix and Nashville.


----------



## Knightfall

*Lightning place Burke on waivers*
*TSN.ca (Darren Dreger)*
_9/25/2006 2:38:42 PM_

*Sources tell TSN that veteran goaltender Sean Burke has been placed on waivers by the Tampa Bay Lightning.*

Burke, 39, is contracted to earn $1.6-million this season, but is coming off a lacklustre 2005-2006 season when he posted a 2.80 goals against average and .895 save percentage in 35 games with the Lightning.

The Lightning have addressed their goaltending situation this summer by dealing to acquire Marc Denis from Columbus and signing Swedish netminder Johan Holmqvist.

As a player over 35 years of age, Burke's contract will count against the Lightning cap this year, even if he retires or plays in the minors.

Burke has played 797 career games in 16 seasons with New Jersey, Hartford, Carolina, Philadelphia, Vancouver, Florida, Phoenix and Tampa Bay, recording a 2.95 goals against average and .902 save percentage with a 318-331-105 record.  He's also appeared in three NHL All-Star games.


----------



## Knightfall

*Penguins' Malkin out up to six weeks*
*Associated Press*
_9/25/2006 2:48:22 PM_

*PITTSBURGH (AP) - Pittsburgh Penguins rookie Evgeni Malkin, re-examined by doctors on Monday, will not need surgery on his dislocated left shoulder but still could be sidelined for as long as six weeks.*

Malkin, expected to team with Sidney Crosby to give the Penguins one of the NHL's top centre combinations, was injured during his first exhibition game Wednesday. Malkin collided with teammate John LeClair behind the net during a game in Moncton, N.B.

The team did not set a timetable Monday for Malkin's return, saying only that he will continue to rehabilitate. A common recovery time for an injury of Malkin's nature is four to six weeks, though athletes have returned earlier from less severe separations.

If Malkin is out for a month, he likely will miss the Penguins' first seven games. A six-week layoff would cause him to miss approximately 10 games.

Surgery likely would have forced Malkin to miss up to two-thirds of his rookie season - a major setback not only to his career but the Penguins' hopes of improving this season following four consecutive last-place division finishes.

Despite being injured, the 20-year-old Malkin is expected to rejoin the team at West Point, N.Y., this week for four days of team-building exercises. The Penguins flew Monday from London, Ont., where they played an exhibition game Sunday, to West Point, and do not play another exhibition game until Friday.

It is uncertain how much physical work Malkin can do during the West Point camp, but teammates said the injury appears to be less serious than they initially feared it might be.

"The way he went down, I was just hoping he was going to get up," Crosby said. "It was pretty scary the way he went down over Johnny like that. The way he hit the ice, I wasn't sure if it was his neck or his face or what it was."

Malkin, previously considered the best player not playing in the NHL, left his Metallurg Magnitogorsk team of the Russian Super League during training camp in Helsinki, Finland, last month to make a clandestine journey to the United States and begin his NHL career.

He was under contract for another year there, but was allowed to sign an NHL contract because there is no transfer agreement between the Russia, the International Ice Hockey Federation and the NHL that compensates Russian teams for players who leave for the NHL.

Malkin also resigned from the team, citing a Russian labour law that permits an employee to leave a job by giving two weeks notice.

A Russian arbitration panel has ruled that Malkin is still under contract to Magnitogorsk, and the team is threatening to file suit in the United States to receive compensation for losing Malkin.

The Penguins open the season Oct. 5 at home against Philadelphia.

Malkin, the second overall pick behind Alexander Ovechkin in the 2004 NHL entry draft, led Metallurg to the Russian league title last season while posting 47 points (21-26) in 46 games and was widely considered the favourite for the Calder Trophy as NHL rookie of the year this season.


----------



## Knightfall

*NHL missing a few familiar faces*
*Canadian Press*
_9/25/2006 3:36:28 PM_

*(CP) - There was no question of Luc Robitaille coming back for a 20th NHL season.*

The former scoring sensation for the Los Angeles Kings says it was time to move on.

"I knew it was the right time and personally, I have no regrets," Robitaille said recently from his home in Los Angeles. "There was not a day when I didn't do my best to be ready for a game.

"For sure, I'll miss the camaraderie. It's like being in a special club. We get to play a game we all played when we were 10. I'll miss that. But I have no regrets."

Robitaille and Detroit Red Wings legend Steve Yzerman are the most prominent among the players who won't be back on the ice for the 2006-07 campaign.

Also retired are Keith Primeau and Eric Desjardins of the Philadelphia Flyers, tough guy Tie Domi of the Toronto Maple Leafs, winger Brian Savage of the Phoenix Coyotes and defenceman Eric Weinrich, who ended last season with the Vancouver Canucks.

Goaltender Garth Snow retired as a player to sign on as general manager of the New York Islanders, while defenceman Bob Boughner left the Colorado Avalanche to concentrate on his ownership of the junior Windsor Spitfires with former teammate Warren Rychel.

And journeyman Brad Bombardir has gone from playing defence to being director of community relations with the Minnesota Wild.

Others, like Brian Leetch, Jason Allison and Yanic Perreault, are unrestricted free agents hoping to avoid retirement by signing with an NHL club.

Robitaille and Yzerman will each have his jersey retired this season.

Robitaille's No. 20 will be raised by the Kings on Jan. 20 before a game against the Phoenix Coyotes while Yzerman's No. 19 goes up Jan. 2 before a match against the Anaheim Ducks.

Brett Hull, who retired a week into the 2005-06 season, will have his No. 16 retired on Dec. 5 by the St. Louis Blues.

The Red Wings announced Monday that Yzerman would work in the front office as a vice-president. The Ottawa native scored 692 goals in 1,514 games over 22 seasons and won three Stanley Cups with Detroit.

"He was one of the most special people I ever played with," said Robitaille, who spent two seasons as Yzerman's teammate, winning a Cup in 2002, before returning to the Kings.

"I think it was time for him, too. His knees were bad. But he had such a great ending. He was playing well. He had such a great career."

While Yzerman was drafted fourth overall by Detroit in 1983, Robitaille's name wasn't called by the Kings until the 171st pick in 1984.

The Montreal native went on to set an NHL goal-scoring record for left wingers with 557. He passed former centre Marcel Dionne for the Kings' all-time goals record last season, when he had only 15 in 65 games.

It was not a bad career for a player who some scouts said couldn't skate well enough for the NHL.

"I just remember thinking `My name is on a list and now it's up to me to win a job,"' Robitaille recalled. "It was a challenge.

"I tell kids now that the difference is that if you're a first pick, they'll look at you two or three times, but if you're a late pick, they'll only look once and you'd better be ready when they do."

Robitaille expects to stay in the Kings organization in some capacity, although no deal has yet been reached with the club.

"I want to learn the business side of the game," he said, before adding with a laugh "they always said they didn't make money, I want to see that now."

Both Robitaille and Yzerman may have piled up even more points if not for the lockout that wiped out the 2004-05 season, but Robitaille said the year off gave him a preview of what retirement would be like and helped him make his decision.

It was not so gentle for Primeau, who reported for camp but failed to receive medical clearance to play due to the lingering effects of concussions. The 15-year veteran with Detroit, Hartford and Philadelphia announced his retirement Sept. 14.

Domi, let go by Toronto, retired after 16 seasons with the third-highest penalty minutes total of all time - 3,515. He also scored 104 goals.

Boughner, who was on the NHL Players Association executive committee until his retirement, has no regrets after his 10-year career with Buffalo, Nashville, Pittsburgh, Calgary, Carolina and Colorado.

"I'm having a ball," he told the Denver Post about his new occupation as a team owner.

Weinrich retired after 18 NHL seasons and is now assistant coach with Portland in the AHL.

Savage played 12 seasons and Desjardins played 17 in the NHL, winning a Stanley Cup with Montreal in 1993.

Checking forward Tom Fitzgerald, who played for seven teams in 17 seasons, mostly recently with Boston, also hung up the blades.


----------



## Knightfall

*Canes Cole excited to get going*
*Associated Press*
_9/25/2006 3:53:25 PM_

*RALEIGH, N.C. (AP) - After a summer of celebrating with the Stanley Cup, the Carolina Hurricanes trudged back to training camp to play their way into shape for a title defence.*

All except Erik Cole, who arrived at a near-sprint.

"The toughest thing was making sure I didn't squeal the tires on the way out of the driveway," he said.

The three weeks of drills and practices that make up training camp hardly rank among the perks of being a professional athlete. But no one can blame the winger for being so eager to get started on the new season. Not after he lost three months last season to a broken neck, and not after recovering in time to help the Hurricanes close out the Edmonton Oilers by playing the final two games in the Stanley Cup final.

"I think I'm a little bit more anxious this year, certainly more anxious than probably any of the other guys in the room," Cole said. "Obviously it was a short summer for a lot of guys, but I had quite a long spring, so the summer didn't seem all that short for me. I'm anxious to get back at it."

Cole's comeback in Game 6 of the Cup finals gave the Hurricanes a badly needed spark against the physical Oilers, but it came with the risk he could be hurt again on any hit along the boards. Now, it seems the fleet Cole almost never was gone.

"Looks like Erik Cole before he got injured," veteran defenceman Glen Wesley said. "Mentally, it's good for him to be fresh and know he's 100 per cent and excited to get started."

That's what coach Peter Laviolette is hoping for. Cole was having a memorable season - from his individual success on the U.S. Olympic team to the team's unexpected rise in the NHL standings - when he scored twice against Pittsburgh on March 4 to push his goal total to a career-high 30.

But by the time the game was over, Cole was being treated at a Pittsburgh hospital after being driven headfirst into the boards from behind by the Penguins' Brooks Orpik, who was later suspended for three games. The team later said he suffered a compression fracture in a neck vertebra.

Cole spent weeks wearing a thick white brace, taking it off only to shower and shave. He endured sleepless nights, staring blankly at late-night TV shows while trying to get comfortable enough to nod off. But as he pushed himself through physical therapy and skating with his teammates, he kept hoping to return - even as team doctor Doug Martini said two weeks before the final that Cole wasn't ready to play a contact sport.

But then he got the OK to come back for Game 6, and went on to help the Hurricanes beat the Oilers 3-1 in Game 7 for the franchise's first Stanley Cup.

"I think everybody was ... just a little concerned," defenceman Mike Commodore. "I had the chance to reflect on it this summer. It truly was amazing. I don't know if I could do that."

Cole, who has said his risk of reinjury is no different now from during the playoffs, spent the summer working to rehabilitate and strengthen the neck for the upcoming season. He said he would probably have another CT scan before the Hurricanes open the regular season against Buffalo on Oct. 4.

"I don't think anything was really in the back of my mind (about the injury) at the end of last season, either," Cole said. "I know what the risks are and what situations will put me in a vulnerable position, so I'll just try my best to be aware of them and stay away from them and play hard."

The Hurricanes clearly expect him to return and play without hesitation. They signed Cole to a US$12-million, three-year contract in July, keeping him as one of the team's young core players, along with rising star Eric Staal, winger Justin Williams and goaltender Cam Ward - the Conn Smythe Trophy winner as most valuable player of the post-season.

"Maybe when my time playing is done, I'll reflect on everything and think about different situations and the things I went through," Cole said. "But it's not something I try to dwell on. You just try to enjoy every moment that you're in and make the best of it and move on from there."


----------



## Knightfall

*Rangers' Jagr cleared to practice*
*Associated Press*
_9/25/2006 11:26:23 PM_

*NEW YORK (AP) - Rangers forward Jaromir Jagr has been cleared to practice for the first time since undergoing surgery on his dislocated left shoulder nearly five months ago.*

"We got a very good report from the doctor," said smiling New York coach Tom Renney after the Rangers lost 5-2 to the New York Islanders in a pre-season game Monday night. "He is ready for a full practice and everything that is involved with that."

When pressed on whether that included contact drills, Renney repeated that the star forward can participate in all forms of practice.

When Jagr might be able to play in a game will be determined by Renney and the rest of the coaching staff. Jagr will need to build up his endurance and practice time before taking the next step.

"He is cleared to practise, and then it is up to me," Renney said of Jagr, who set team records last season with 54 goals and 123 points. "He's got to practise."

At the start of training camp, Renney indicated it was doubtful that Jagr would play in any exhibition games before the Oct. 5 season opener against Washington. But Monday, Renney said he hopes to get last season's MVP runner-up into the lineup before then.

"I'd like to," he said. "We'll train here the next few days and we'll see where that takes us."

New York is scheduled to face Boston at home Wednesday, play at the Islanders on Friday, and visit Boston on Saturday to close out its pre-season.

Jagr has been on the shelf since being injured in New York's playoff-opening loss to New Jersey last season. He missed one game and then returned for Game 3, but was largely ineffective after finishing second in the NHL in goals and points.

Less than one minute into the final game of New Jersey's sweep, Jagr was felled by a check from Devils defenceman Brad Lukowich and was knocked out for good.

The 34-year-old right winger had surgery nine days later on May 8. He was expected to be ready to go at the start of training camp on Sept. 15, but the Rangers took a cautious approach and kept him out of team scrimmages and games.


----------



## Knightfall

*A bit more on Ruutu, plus Sakic injured*

*From Sportsnet.ca!*

*Hockey Hearsay*
*September 25, 2006*

*Hawks' Ruutu out four weeks*
The Hawks will once again be forced to start the season without Tuomu Ruutu.

On Saturday, the young forward had a collision with Blue Jackets defenceman Rostislav Klesla that has left Ruutu with a sprained left knee. The Hawks believe that the Klesla's hit was dirty and have asked the NHL's chief disciplinarian Colin Campbell to review the play.

"Obviously, I'm not happy with it," Hawks general manager Dale Tallon told The Chicago Tribune. "It's frustrating for Ruuty. He was having a real good game. He has had nothing but tough luck and doesn't need something like that.

Ruutu was bothered by a back injury during training camp last year and also suffered an ankle injury as well. He was healthy for 15 games last season.

*Sakic injures hip, not deemed serious*
Avalanche captain Joe Sakic was forced to leave Saturday's pre-season tilt with Los Angeles in the first period but do not expect him to have a long stay on the sidelines.

A report in The Denver Post says that Sakic only suffered a minor hip flexor.

The Avs didn't say when the injury occured but it is believed that a first period check by Sean Avery along the boards on a slushy ice surface in Las Vegas where the game was held may have had something to do with it.


----------



## Knightfall

*Bad news on injury to Leafs' Bell*
*Darren Dreger, TSN.ca*
_9/26/2006 9:41:01 AM_

*The news is not good on the injury Toronto Maple Leafs' defenceman Brendan Bell suffered Sunday night.*

Sources tell TSN Bell was left with a laceration of his calf muscle in addition to a bone bruise. The combined injuries will immobilize Bell for 10-14 days and will likely keep him out of the lineup for a minimum of three weeks.

Bell was slashed in a "two-handed" fashion in an exhibition game on Sunday by Ottawa Senators star Dany Heatley.

Heatley was not penalized on the play, however NHL disciplinarian Colin Campbell admits the incident is being reviewed.

Campbell rarely acknowledges on-ice indiscretions unless a suspension is pending.  So, it appears Heatley may have dodged the NHL's wrath.

Bell represents the fifth Maple Leafs defenceman sidelined by injury in training camp.

Tomas Kaberle, Pavel Kubina, Staffan Kronwall and Carlo Colaiacovo are all nursing ailments that are all expected to be re-evaluated this week.


----------



## Knightfall

*Blue Jackets' Klesla suspended for clip*
*Bob McKenzie, TSN.ca*
_9/26/2006 12:08:34 PM_

*Columbus defenceman Rostislav Klesla has been suspended two regular-season games for his "clip" of Chicago forward Tuomo Ruutu, which left the Finnish forward with a knee injury that will keep him out of the lineup for at least four weeks.*

Klesla was assessed a five-minute clipping major on the play in a pre-season game last week.

Meanwhile, the NHL hockey operations department has reviewed Dany Heatley's slash of Toronto defenceman Brendan Bell, which left Bell with an injured foot that may cause him to miss a few weeks, but the league has opted not to suspend or fine the Ottawa Senators forward.


----------



## Knightfall

*Leafs turning to young defencemen*
*Canadian Press*
_9/26/2006 2:07:54 PM_

*TORONTO (CP) - Ian White, Andy Wozniewski and Jay Harrison are ready to be part of the revamped blue-line brigade with which the Toronto Maple Leafs will open the new NHL season.*

Bryan McCabe, Tomas Kaberle, Hal Gill and Pavel Kubina are the top four, and competition for the remaining spots thinned when Carlo Colaiacovo became ill and Staffan Kronwall and Brendan Bell went down with injuries during camp.

White, Wozniewski and Harrison got tastes of the big league last season while playing the majority of their games with the Toronto Marlies AHL farm club under new Leafs coach Paul Maurice, and they are the prime candidates to skate under the bright lights when the Leafs open the regular season at home against the Ottawa Senators next Wednesday.

White, 22, would be Toronto's smallest defenceman. The five-foot-10 native of Steinbach, Man., fit in nicely during 12 NHL appearances last season and has the agility and smarts to excel in the speed-oriented style now in vogue.

"In this day and age, you've got to be able to bring the puck out of your own end and make plays," White said after practice Tuesday. "The league has changed a lot.

"Even the big guys, they've got to be able to move the puck now. A lot of the clutching and grabbing is gone so a guy has to be able to make plays - that's the long and short of it."

Maurice loves what he's seeing from the offensive-minded defenceman.

"I think his game is better here than it is at the AHL level," Maurice says of White, who was a minor-hockey teammate of Leafs forward Alex Steen when they were youngsters in Manitoba. "If players can use those kinds of skills, it doesn't matter how big they are or how much they weigh."

Wozniewski, 26, played 13 games with the Leafs last season. He's a six-foot-five, 225-pound player who is amazingly swift for his size.

"We played him very close to 30 minutes a game in three (exhibition) games in three nights and he's as strong as an ox," says Maurice. "He's fit and can continue that pace.

"He doesn't move necessarily with the same ease that Kaberle or White do across the blue-line but very few men that big can move as well as he does. Woz moves well for a big man."

The big-league exposure the Illinois-born defenceman got last winter has been of great benefit to him in this camp.

"Mentally, that's huge," he said. "I got through the jitters last year. That's over with. I'm building on last season. Things are coming together."

Harrison, 23, who is from Oshawa, Ont., is six foot four and 211 pounds, and like Wozniewski is playing with more consistency and confidence. He appeared in eight NHL games last season, and he's worked hard to be quicker.

"When you fall behind half a step you're penalized for it more than ever and it's costly," he said. "You simply can't afford to be a liability.

"Systems of play in the NHL are at a lot higher pace than in the AHL. You've got to really step up to get into that upper echelon of talent."

Maurice has seen a steady improvement.

"As we've gone forward, he's been much stronger," he says of Harrison.

A photo taken in Moscow's Red Square five years ago shows Harrison with Brad Boyes all goofy smiles and with big Russian fur hats on their heads. Boyes, Jason Spezza, Dany Heatley, Mike Cammalleri, Nick Schultz, Barret Jackman, Steve McCarthy, Jay Bouwmeester, Steve Ott and Raffi Torres all eventually emerged from that winter's Canadian junior team with big-league jobs.

"I definitely would like to join the ranks of those guys who've made the jump," said Harrison. "It's something I've dreamt about and wanted and have been working towards.

"Hopefully, things will come together and I can make it a reality."

Toronto's defence has been viewed in recent seasons as a team weakness, but it should be a strength this season given the depth of talent that has been assembled.

Colaiacovo, Kronwall and Bell will be knocking on the door when they are healthy.

Colaiacovo, who hasn't skated since feeling woozy and leaving early on the first day of camp Sept. 15, has resumed off-ice workouts. The headaches are gone. He'll be back on the ice "in the next couple of days."

"I feel a lot better," he said Tuesday.

Specialists told him that his setback "isn't related to the (concussion) I suffered last year."

"I'm working hard to get myself back into shape," he said.

Kronvall is out at least three weeks with a sprained ankle, and Bell will be sidelined for up to three weeks with a bruised foot.


----------



## Knightfall

*Sakic leads captains in seniority*
*Canadian Press*
_9/26/2006 2:22:07 PM_

*Joe Sakic begins the new season as the NHL's longest-serving captain.*

The 37-year-old centre inherited the distinction when Steve Yzerman retired after 20 years in the role with the Detroit Red Wings.

Sakic was named captain of the Quebec Nordiques in 1992, and he has continued to lead the team since it moved to Denver and became the Colorado Avalanche in 1995.

Mats Sundin, captain of the Toronto Maple Leafs since 1997, has the second-longest tenure.

Montreal's Saku Koivu and Ottawa's Daniel Alfredsson assumed the responsibility in 1999, Vancouver's Markus Naslund has had the distinction since 2000, Edmonton made Jason Smith captain in 2001 and Calgary gave the C to Jarome Iginla in 2003.

Others continuing on in the captain's role are Mike Modano in Dallas, Scott Niedermayer in Anaheim, Olli Jokinen in Florida, Shane Doan in Phoenix, Patrick Marleau in San Jose, Mattias Norstrom in Los Angeles, Scott Mellanby in Atlanta, Alexei Yashin of the Islanders, Dallas Drake in St. Louis, Adrian Aucoin in Chicago and Rod Brind'Amour of the Hurricanes.

"Rod is by far the best captain I've ever played with," says Carolina forward Eric Staal. "He's a guy that's going to say things at the right time.

"He lets you do what you need to do to get prepared but he's not going to let anything slide. He's the hardest-working player I've ever seen and you need that, especially from your captain. He's just a great guy all-around and we're so lucky to have him as our leader."

Nine of the 30 teams will have new or no captains.

Centre Peter Forsberg takes over in Philadelphia from the retired Keith Primeau and says he hopes to emulate Sakic, with whom he won the Stanley Cup in 1996 and in 2001. Forsberg plays a rambunctious style of hockey, but he's not a screamer.

"Joe wasn't real vocal either," says Forsberg. "He led by example.

"He was always the last one off the ice. He doesn't need to scream and yell. He's just a great captain, a great leader."

Adam Foote, a key cog on defence on those championship Avalanche rosters, is the new captain of the Columbus Blue Jackets. Luke Richardson was captain last year before being traded.

Defenceman Nicklas Lidstrom is expected to take over from Yzerman in Detroit, although the Red Wings are being coy.

"We're going to name a captain opening night," coach Mike Babcock said during training camp.

Star right-winger Jaromir Jagr is expected to be named captain of the New York Rangers, although no official confirmation has been forthcoming.

Tim Taylor is the new captain of the Tampa Bay Lightning and Chris Clark takes over in Washington.

Nashville will name a new captain to replace Greg Johnson, who now is in Detroit, before the start of the season. Prime candidates are Paul Kariya, Kimmo Timonen and Steve Sullivan.

Boston hasn't had a captain since Joe Thornton was traded last Nov. 30, and the Bruins have yet to make an announcement for this season.

New Jersey went without a captain last season and nobody has been tabbed for the C thus far.

The Minnesota Wild select a different captain each month.

Pittsburgh has decided it won't have a captain.

"The biggest reason why is out of respect for what Mario Lemieux did for this franchise," explained head coach Michel Therrien. "We'll keep doing what we did after Mario retired last year."

Teen sensation Sidney Crosby will ascend to the post, but not quite yet.

Taylor, a third-line centre, is an excellent example of a team opting for a player with a strong work ethic rather than star status to wear the C.

Taylor got to know some of the most respected captains in recent league history as a teammate of Yzerman in Detroit, Ray Bourque in Boston and Mark Messier with the Rangers.

"You can't fly off the handle when things aren't going well," says Taylor. "At the same time, you have to keep an even keel even when things are going real well."

Previous captain Dave Andreychuk retired last winter.

Clark is another not-so-big-name with a C. He replaces Jeff Halpern, who left for Dallas via free agency. Olaf Kolzig would be the captain but the rules disallow goaltenders because the league doesn't want goalies skating from the crease to the penalty box to debate referees' calls.

The Capitals had considered 2006 rookie of the year Alexander Ovechkin but the Russian forward declined, saying he wants to improve his English before taking on such a responsibility.

"Leadership is not a sometime thing or a come and go thing," GM George McPhee explained in picking Clark. "It is an all-the-time thing.

"Chris Clark has all-the-time leadership qualities. He is a leader in the mould of one of our all-time favourites, Dale Hunter, who was a quiet man off the ice, a cantankerous, ultra-competitive player on the ice."


----------



## Knightfall

*Burke clears waivers, heads to AHL*
*Canadian Press*
_9/26/2006 4:19:46 PM_

*MONTREAL (CP) - The Tampa Bay Lightning have revamped their goaltending and 39-year-old Sean Burke found himself the odd man out.*

Burke cleared waivers Tuesday and was assigned to the AHL's Springfield Falcons as the 2004 Stanley Cup champions opted to go with two new goaltenders - Marc Denis and Johan Holmqvist.

Burke has agreed to play in the AHL rather than retire and will likely be the first goalie recalled if there is an injury.

"He wants to play," said general manager Jay Feaster said. "We talked to him when we traded for Denis and he wanted to play, and we talked to him again (when he went on waivers) on Sunday.

"He feels he can still contribute."

The Lightning hoped another team would claim Burke and his US$1.6 million salary.

Feaster said he would put Burke on re-entry waivers at a later date. If another team claims him, only half his remaining salary would count against the Lightning's salary cap.

Burke did not make the trip to Montreal for a pre-season game Tuesday night against the Canadiens. Instead, he was gathering personal effects at his home in Phoenix, Ariz.

"I'll go to Springfield and get some good practice in and see what happens around the league," Burke told the Tampa Tribune. "This game is always fun to me at every level.

"I'll go get on the ice and look at it as an opportunity to work with the younger guys."

Denis also didn't make the trip to Montreal due to a visa problem. The Bolts had Holmqvist on hand and called up goalie Karri Ramo from Springfield.

Tampa Bay was caught short in goal last season when Nikolai Khabibulin, who backstopped their Stanley Cup drive in 2003-04, signed as a free agent with Chicago.

John Grahame moved into the starting job while Burke was brought in as a backup. But Grahame was publicly criticized more than once by coach John Tortorella while going 29-22-1 with a so-so 3.06 goals-against average and .889 save percentage.

Burke was 14-10-4 with a 2.80 average and .895 save percentage.

Feaster traded 31-goal scorer Fredrik Modin and goaltender Fredrik Norrena to Columbus in the off-season for Denis, who was 21-25-1 with a 3.25 average and .900 save percentage last season.

The Lightning hope the six-year NHL veteran will excel behind a strong offensive team in Tampa.

Holmqvist returns to the NHL after two seasons with Brynas in the Swedish league. Holmqvist, a standout at the Olympics and the world championships this year, spent parts of two seasons with the New York Rangers in 2000-01 and 2001-02.

He hopes to compete with Denis for starts.

"We'll see what happens," he said. "I'm going to do what I can to play. It's up to the coaches."

Holmqvist said his international experiences earlier this year helped build his confidence.

"I feel more mature than the last time I was over here," he added.

The Lightning remain close to the $44-million cap limit despite losing Modin and free agent defencemen Darryl Sydor, now with Dallas, and Pavel Kubina, who signed with Toronto.

Feaster said it was key to keep the team's three stars - Vincent Lecavalier, Brad Richards and Martin St. Louis - and fit other salaries around them.

The Lightning also must count $662,500 for retired veteran Dave Andreychuk against their cap.

Feaster said Kubina was willing to take less than the $5 million he will make in Toronto in order to stay in Tampa, but he was still too expensive "because Dan Boyle is only making $3.3 million and he's been our best defenceman the last couple of seasons.

Losing Sydor was a "pure salary dump," he added.

The Lightning hope newcomers Filip Kuba, Luke Richardson and Andy Delmore will fill the holes on defence.

"Kuba is going to play a lot of minutes for us," Feaster said of the former Minnesota Wild rearguard.


----------



## Knightfall

*Who's going to feed Kovalchuk?*
*Canadian Press*
_9/26/2006 5:29:08 PM_

*Wanted: Able-bodied centre who can feed Atlanta Thrashers 50-goal man Ilya Kovalchuk.*

The top applicants are Steve Rucchin and Niko Kapanen with Jim Slater and Glen Metropolit also in the mix.

When Marc Savard left Atlanta for Boston this summer, he brought with him the team-high 69 assists that spear-headed the Thrashers attack last season and complemented Kovalchuk so well.

Complicating matters is that Thrashers head coach Bob Hartley is also trying to determine who will play centre on another scoring line with winger Marian Hossa after the underachieving Patrick Stefan was shipped to Dallas.

"We obviously lost 100 points with Marc Savard and that's a lot of points," Hartley said Wednesday from Atlanta. "But in the NHL, to go out and get a 100-point guy will cost you $5 million to $6 million, and with Hossa and Kovalchuk, we're not in a position to get another $5-million guy. So the way that we look at this with the players that we got, we feel it can be a joint effort to replace Savvy's 100 points while being a more responsible defensive hockey club."

Still, hockey poolies everywhere are dying to know who will centre the top line.

"Honest to God, I'm not set yet there," Hartley said. "I have Kovalchuk on the left side on one line and Hossa on the right side on the other line. Can I get the perfect fit for both guys? That's what I'm hoping for right now.

"We're starting to have a good idea but my decision is not final yet," he later added. "We still have three exhibition games to play and some practices."

Rucchin, 35, had 13 goals and 23 assists last season in 72 games with the Rangers, his first year in New York after 10 seasons in Anaheim. His career-best came in 1996-97 when he put up 67 points, including 48 assists, in 79 games while feeding star winger Paul Kariya.

"Yes, and that's basically the reason we went to get him," Hartley said of Rucchin's past experience as a No. 1 centre. "He brings a good control game. He's a veteran, he knows the tricks of the trade at centre. He's a good skater that can jump in the play real well but also recognize danger as good as any centreman in this league. To be able to win faceoffs and play on both sides of the puck, that's something we were looking for. That's going to bring some balance to our lineup."

Kapanen, 28, came over in a trade from Dallas after putting up 14 goals and 21 assists in 81 games with the Stars last season. So far in camp and pre-season he's mostly skated between Hossa and veteran Slava Kozlov.

"He's got lots of spark, good speed and good jump," said Hartley. "He has a good nose around the net for loose pucks. He has a great understanding of the game. He's a great fit."

Slater, only 23, had 10 goals and 10 assists in 71 games last season, his rookie year in the NHL. He can play both wing and centre.

"What do I do with Jimmy Slater?," wonders Hartley. "He was one of our best players after the break last year. Where does he fit best? One thing we did which I think was good last year was that we got him to play all three forward positions. So we can move him around, he's my rover. He's a very valuable player for us."

Metropolit, 32, hasn't played an NHL game in three years but impressed last year while winning a scoring title in Switzerland, putting up 65 points (23-42) in 44 games with Lugano. He also played for Canada at the IIHF world championship in Latvia last spring.

"I played Metro at centre for the first few games and now I'm going to try him at wing (Wednesday versus Florida) to see where he can fit," said Hartley. "I want to make sure I explore all of my avenues.

"I think that Metro brings great abilities like shooting, skating and stick-handling, and under the new rules he's a guy that can be pretty productive for us."

The only thing set in stone is that Bobby Holik is the checking centre, where he best fits. The Thrashers aren't entertaining the thought of moving him up with either Kovalchuk or Hossa.

"We know what we're going to get from Bobby Holik," said Hartley.


----------



## Knightfall

*When it rains, it pours, in Flyerland!*

*Flyers' Niittymaki suffers hip injury*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_9/26/2006 6:53:47 PM_

*Philadelphia Flyers goaltender Antero Niittymaki suffered a torn labrum in his left hip during Tuesday's morning practice.*

"Antero Niittymaki tore the labrum in his left hip today at the morning skate," said Flyers GM Bobby Clarke. "The MRI shows that there is a tear and the MRI will be sent overnight to Dr. Thomas Byrd in Nashville, Tennessee. We won't know if surgery is necessary until tomorrow afternoon. If surgery is necessary, it will be six to eight weeks before he is back playing."

Niittymaki, 26, posted a 23-15-6 record, 2.97 GAA and .895 save percentage in 46 games for the Flyers last season. His 23 wins were tied for third among rookie NHL goaltenders and were the most wins by a Flyers rookie goaltender since Ron Hextall won 37 games during the 1986-87 season. In two seasons with the Flyers, Niittymaki has compiled a 26-15-6 record, 2.84 GAA and .899 save percentage in 49 career regular season games.

Goaltender Martin Houle has been recalled from the Flyers' American Hockey League affiliate, the Philadelphia Phantoms, and will available to play in Tuesday night's game against the Washington Capitals at the Wachovia Center.


----------



## Nightfall

And the Flyers' woes continue...

Not that there was much joy in Flyer Land to begin with...but still.


----------



## Agamon

Hmmm, I was waiting for whoever ran last season's fantasy league (can't remember who it was) to start this season's, but we're running short of time.  So here's a link to the thread for the EN World league I started: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3089839#post3089839

The season's only a week away, so we need to chop-chop.


----------



## Knightfall

*Latendresse still in mix for Canadiens*
*Canadian Press*
_9/27/2006 12:02:49 PM_

*MONTREAL (CP) - Rookie hopefuls Guillaume Latendresse and Andrei Kostitsyn were still in the mix for a job Wednesday after the Montreal Canadiens made eight cuts from training camp.*

Players sent to the Hamilton Bulldogs of the AHL were goaltender Yann Danis, defenceman Danny Groulx and forwards Kyle Chipchura, Maxim Lapierre, Ajay Baines, Jonathan Ferland and Corey Locke.

Goaltender Carey Price was returned to Tri-City of the Western Hockey League.

Latendresse and Kostitsyn are battling for the one job open for a forward. Defence prospects Dan Jancevski, Andre Benoit and Ryan O'Byrne also remained in camp.

There are now 29 players in camp, including three inactive with injuries - forward Mikhail Grabovsky and defencemen Francis Bouillon and Jean-Philippe Cote.


----------



## Knightfall

*Ten players to watch in the NHL*
*Canadian Press*
_9/27/2006 1:44:57 PM_

*(CP) - Another NHL season, another intriguing Pittsburgh Penguins rookie for fans to keep an eye on.*

It's become a familiar story for the perpetual cellar-dwellers, who have started hoarding young talent like a gifted program at a high school.

Evgeni Malkin makes his much-anticipated NHL debut this season after fleeing his Russian league team over the summer. Considered the best player outside of North America last year, expectations are high for the skilled centre.

The only problem? Fans will have to wait about a month to see Malkin's debut after he dislocated his left shoulder during his first pre-season game.

A look at 10 players to watch this season:

1. Malkin, Pittsburgh. Turned heads at Penguins camp before suffering the shoulder injury. A good skater with quick hands, there seems to be no limit to the kind of rookie season he could have. Questions remain - how will his recent injury affect his initiation to the league? How will he adapt to life in North America? Will the ongoing dispute with his Russian team become a distraction?

2. Tomas Vokoun, Nashville. One of the best goalies in the NHL last year, he had 36 wins in 61 games before being sidelined late with blood clots. Is feeling healthy now, which has many thinking Nashville is on the verge of something special. Vokoun's the key to that potential success. "With Tomas (in goal), we've got a chance to win every game and every playoff game," said Preds GM David Poile.

3. Chris Pronger, Anaheim. Just might be the best acquisition of the off-season. The towering defenceman stood tall in Edmonton's playoff run last year and joins an Anaheim defence that already includes Scott Niedermayer. Pronger's presence on the West Coast could help the Ducks pile up wins.

4. Roberto Luongo, Vancouver. Question marks surround a Canucks team that has seen its share of changes, but Luongo might be the only answer Vancouver needs. Considered one of the game's best, he should see fewer shots than he did in Florida but one thing remains constant - as much as any other player in the NHL, his team's fortunes are tied directly to his performance.

5. Jonathan Cheechoo, San Jose. Led the league with 56 goals last season. What can the man from Moose Factory do for an encore? Will get the chance to play a full season with Joe Thornton and could be the NHL's first 60-goal scorer since Mario Lemieux and Jaromir Jagr did it in 1995-96.

6. Cam Ward, Carolina. He's got a Stanley Cup ring and the Conn Smythe Trophy, but doesn't have a full season as a No. 1 goaltender under his belt. The 22-year-old was a big reason why the 'Canes won the Cup so it will be interesting to see if his solid play carries over. Martin Gerber's gone so Ward will be counted on for far more than the 28 games he played during the regular season in 2005-06.

7. Alex Tanguay, Calgary. He's the other man in Calgary's new dynamic duo. Tanguay had 78 points with Colorado last year but his performance in Calgary will be largely measured on how well Jarome Iginla performs alongside him. The Flames could be Cup contenders if the two find some chemistry.

8. Brendan Shanahan, N.Y. Rangers. Will he bring his best to Broadway? After 10 years and three Stanley Cups in Detroit, Shanahan joins a promising-looking Rangers team. If the veteran can match the 40 goals he scored last season, New York will have a formidable 1-2 punch with him and Jagr.

9. Saku Koivu, Montreal. He's the heart and soul of the Habs. Koivu's the Canadiens' top centre and captain but suffered a serious eye injury during last spring's playoffs. He is still without some peripheral vision and it remains to be seen how that will affect his performance over a long season.

10. Todd Bertuzzi, Florida. Coming off what many consider to be an "off" year with the Canucks - and still had 71 points. Free of the expectations and intense scrutiny he received in Vancouver, Big Bert could be poised to break out. Don't be surprised if he approaches the 100-point barrier.


----------



## Knightfall

*Preds' feel they are a Cup contender*
*Canadian Press*
_9/27/2006 2:19:08 PM_

*(CP) - The Nashville Predators and Stanley Cup have rarely been mentioned in the same breath. Well, probably never in their eight-year history.*

Year 9 is different.

"I really like where we are," said Predators GM David Poile, who has been there from the very first day. "I like the whole process of how we built this. I just feel like it's our time. I'm fully cognizant that there's other really good teams out there. But if don't have a really good year in terms of the regular season and playoff success, it will be disappointing based on how we feel right now.

"Winning the Cup is certainly a vision that we have."

That's about as bold as the usually reserved Poile can get. But for the veteran GM to even mention "Cup" says it all.

"My job is to go to training camp and have players and coaches and everybody in the organization believe that you can win the Stanley Cup," Poile said this week from Nashville. "And I think legitimately, this is the first time. Last year we had a good team but I'm not sure the belief was really there that we could win the Stanley Cup.

"But I think legitimately this year we have a chance."

Poile isn't alone in his assessment of his team. Observers around the league like the Preds a lot and generally Nashville is grouped along with San Jose, Anaheim and Calgary as the teams to beat this year.

The Predators were first-round losers to the Sharks in last spring's playoffs, in large part because star goalie Tomas Vokoun wasn't available due to a blood clot problem. But Poile points to another issue that factored into their downfall.

"Our shortcomings at centre ice really showed up against San Jose when we matched up with their top two centres, (Joe) Thornton and (Patrick) Marleau," said Poile. "That was a little bit of a mismatch. So I think with (Jason) Arnott and (Josef) Vasicek and hopefully a healthy David Legwand our chances at centre ice are better this year than they were in the past."

Poile's key move this summer was to bring in the 6-4, 220-pound Arnott, especially, as his No. 1 centre, but the 6-5, 214-pound Vasicek might be a sleeper if he stays healthy after battling a knee injury last year.

"Arny was a huge acquisition for our club," star winger Paul Kariya said this week. "We got a No. 1 centre who is just a powerhouse out there, a great offensive talent, terrific faceoff guy. And he's a big guy. I think one of the biggest differences in our team this year is that we're a lot bigger. Vasicek is even bigger than Arny. So we probably went from being a team with good speed but not a lot of size to a team that's got some bulk down the middle and can play a bit more of a power game.

"I think that was a bit of a weakness last year."

Added Poile: "I am very cognizant that the best teams in the league win with strength down the middle and I think we've done a good job to strengthen that position in the off-season."

Poile also signed winger J.P. Dumont from Buffalo, adding to a deep group at forward that also includes Kariya, Steve Sullivan, Martin Erat, Scott Hartnell and Scottie Upshall.

Which begs the question, where does rookie winger Alexander Radulov, who tore up the Quebec junior league last season for 62 goals and 91 assists in 62 games, fit in?

"He's got to beat out one of those guys to play on the top three lines," said Poile, mentioning the forwards above. "He's not a fourth-line forward. So that might be a little hard to do right now.

"He's had an excellent camp. There's no doubt in my mind that he's going to play for us. I just can't tell you when. We're very deep in forwards right now."

Some AHL seasoning might be in the offing.

"It's always been good for every player, the experience at the minor-league level," said Poile. "Last year Shea Weber was down there for most of the year, he played well when he came up late in the year. The time he spent down there was really good. So we'll figure it out (with Radulov). He's a terrific prospect, there's no doubt about that."

The defence is solid but young. Aside from veterans Marek Zidlicky and Kimmo Timonen, the Preds will count on youngsters Weber, Dan Hamhuis and Ryan Suter to round out the top five.

"Other than Timonen and Zidlicky, we're lacking a little bit in experience," agreed Poile. "That's one thing you could look at. But we think the potential is there."

Vokoun is back and healthy, coming off a season that saw him place fourth in Vezina Trophy voting as the NHL's top goaltender.

What's not to like?

"I think as a team and as an organization we're definitely looking to make the next step," said Kariya.


----------



## Knightfall

*Penguins claim Stewart off waivers*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_9/27/2006 3:08:41 PM_

*The Pittsburgh Penguins have claimed forward Karl Stewart off waivers from the Anaheim Ducks on Wednesday.*

Stewart, 23, has played for the Chicago Wolves of the American Hockey League since 2003-04, playing five games with the Atlanta Thrashers during the 2003-04 season and eight games last season.

This past August, the Thrashers traded Stewart, a second round selection in 2007 and a conditional draft selection to the Ducks for defenceman Vitaly Vishnevski.

Stewart signed with the Thrashers as a free agent in 2001.


----------



## Knightfall

*Oilers agree to terms with Bisaillon*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_9/27/2006 4:22:46 PM_

*The Edmonton Oilers have agreed to terms on a three-year entry level contract with defenceman Sebastien Bisaillon.*

The 6'0'', 205-pound native of Val-d'Or, Quebec played the last four seasons with the Val-d'Or Foreurs of the Quebec Major Junior Hockey League. In 2005-06, the 19-year-old blueliner scored a career-high 71 points in 63 games as he finished as one of the leading scorers among QMJHL bluleiners.

He netted 35 goals and added 36 assists to finish fifth in scoring among QMJHL defencemen and he led all blueliners with his 35 goals.

In 200 career games with Val-d'Or from 2002-03 to 2005-06, Bisaillon scored 54-83-137 with 134 penalty minutes. Besides his 71 point season of a year ago, he also netted 15-33-48 in 69 games in 2004-05 and 4-14-18 in 67 games in 2003-04.


----------



## Knightfall

*Cujo's pumped about the re-tooled team*
*Canadian Press*
_9/27/2006 4:51:10 PM_

*It seems like ages ago that Curtis Joseph was stealing the spotlight in Edmonton and Toronto with his trademark acrobatic saves.*

Well the veteran goalie is as pumped about his 17th NHL season as he's been for any other and believes this year's version of the Phoenix Coyotes will get him back to the playoffs.

After helping a young and rebuilding club to a respectable 38-39-5 record last season, the 39-year-old native of Keswick, Ont., has loftier goals for his team this season.

''Oh absolutely, the expectations are higher,'' Cujo said Wednesday. ''Anything short of making the playoffs would be deemed a failure - even though it's extremely competitive to make the playoffs. But certainly we feel that's in our future, that's the feeling in the locker-room, that once we get in maybe we can make some noise.''

The off-season additions of defencemen Ed Jovanovski and Nick Boynton as well as veteran forwards Owen Nolan, Jeremy Roenick and top tough guy Georges Laraque have the Coyotes thinking bigger.

''We have made some notable changes,'' Joseph said from Anaheim, Calif., before a pre-season game. ''When you acquire a defenceman like Ed Jovanovski that can play between 25 and 30 minutes a game, he's just such a talent. I think he was one of, if not the best free agent available. That's a big plus for our team.

''Jeremy Roenick and Owen Nolan have looked extremely good in camp, so there's a lot of reasons for optimism.''

Jovanovski and Boynton join a blue-line that already includes promising youngsters Keith Ballard and Zbynek Michalek, as well as Derek Morris and Dennis Seidenberg.

That's a top-rate defence.

''Absolutely,'' said Joseph. ''I always say Derek Morris is one of the most underrated players in the league. And obviously Ballard and Michalek are a year older and they had outstanding rookie campaigns. The future looks bright, no question.''

Last March it wasn't clear where Joseph's future lay. With the Coyotes out of the playoff picture and Joseph due to become an unrestricted free agent in July, GM Mike Barnett took calls from four other NHL teams who had serious interest in acquiring the former Maple Leafs and Oilers netminder for the stretch run.

Barnett decided to approach Joseph's agent, veteran Don Meehan, to see how the goalie felt about things.

''I spoke to Donnie and I told him Curtis had been tremendous for us and that we would accommodate him in any way or fashion,'' Barnett said Wednesday. ''They got back to us very quickly and said he didn't want to go anywhere.''

So Barnett took him off the trade market and focused his energy on re-signing him, which he did in late May, more than doubling Joseph's salary in a US$2-million, one-year deal for the 2006-07 season.

''I was treated so well here last season,'' Joseph said in explaining his decision to stay. ''I know the direction the team was going with Wayne (Gretzky) being coach, it just was a nice fit for me, and my family certainly enjoyed life in the desert. Things worked out so well last year that I didn't want to change it.''

Just how long he intends to play remains a mystery even to himself. One year at a time.

''It is the cliche and it's a good one in my case,'' he said. ''As long as I'm contributing the way I feel that I would like to, then I will keep playing. Because I enjoy playing. If I can play well, I'll keep playing.''

Barnett got a bargain in August 2005 when he scooped up Joseph for a one-year deal worth $900,000, the Detroit Red Wings having made him a free agent when they declined to pick up an option year.

''We were fortunate in that we had a little bit of an inside edge in the person of Barry Smith,'' said Barnett.

Smith was an assistant coach in Detroit during Cujo's final year in Hockeytown and recommended him to the Coyotes after joining the Phoenix coaching staff.

Barnett knew Joseph had battled ankle problems his last season in Detroit but the NHL lockout year helped heal those issues.

''He played like he was healthy last year,'' said Barnett. ''And when he's been healthy, he's authored an elite career at that position.''

Limited to 31 games in 2003-04 in Detroit, Joseph understands why his 61-game, 32-win campaign last year was seen by many as a bounce-back year.

''Maybe it was a bounce back from injury,'' Joseph said. ''But I was pretty happy with how I played the last year in Detroit. I don't know what it looked like for outsiders but I felt good every time I was in net other than the ankle problems I had. Certainly last season was injury-free and it worked out great.''

The Leafs, meanwhile, have now moved on to their second starting goalie since Cujo's departure four years ago, Andrew Raycroft. Joseph wishes the former Bruins goalie all the best.

''I've only met him on one occasion, it was a Reebok photo shoot,'' said Joseph. ''But he seems like a great young man. You wish success for people who are good. Toronto is the biggest stage in the world for hockey and if he can make it there then he'll be set for a long time.''


----------



## Knightfall

*Flyers in no hurry to trade for goalie*
*Associated Press*
_9/27/2006 5:29:47 PM_

*VOORHEES, N.J. (AP) - Although the Philadelphia Flyers could be without goaltender Antero Niittymaki for up to two months, the team is in no hurry to acquire a proven NHL backup.*

Niittymaki, who tore the labrum in his left hip during a Tuesday morning practice, is awaiting results of tests and an examination to determine if surgery will be required.

The injury gives Robert Esche the chance to start most games in the early part of the season. Esche has played in 110 regular-season games since joining the Flyers in 2002.

On Wednesday, general manager Bob Clarke said he had been contacted by the Tampa Bay Lightning about goalie Sean Burke, a former Flyer. Clarke declined the offer, Burke was put on waivers Tuesday and cleared them.

Clarke said he will wait to find out how long Niittymaki will be out before making any personnel moves. If Niittymaki is out for a long time, Clarke indicated he may go after a veteran backup.

Rookie goalie Martin Houle will dress for the final two pre-season games, at New Jersey on Thursday night and at Washington on Friday night.

''He's a pretty good young goalie,'' Clarke said of Houle. ''But I'm not sure we want to have him just sit and watch.''

Coach Ken Hitchcock said he has no qualms about playing Houle, a 21-year-old St-Hubert, Que., native, who has yet to see NHL action.

''If it's Houle, we'll probably get him in some games,'' Hitchcock said. ''He's done well. I think with all the back-to-back games early in the season, it's unrealistic to expect Esche to play in all of those.''

Niittymaki was scheduled to be examined by Nashville-based hip specialist Dr. Thomas Byrd.

Byrd performed surgery on Niittymaki's right hip last May.

''We all feel bad for Antero,'' said right-winger Mike Knuble. ''He worked hard to get back and ready for camp. To find out the other one is injured has to be extremely frustrating for him.''

Niittymaki tied a Flyers rookie record with 23 wins last season.


----------



## Knightfall

*Kings ink Cloutier to two-year extension*
*Canadian Press*
_9/27/2006 6:42:16 PM_

*LOS ANGELES (CP) - The Los Angeles Kings have signed goalie Dan Cloutier to a US$6.2-million, two-year contract extension.*

Cloutier will earn $2.55 million this season, the last year of his old deal signed in Vancouver, before his new contract kicks in and pays him $3.1 million per season in 2007-08 and 2008-09.

The 30-year-old would have become an unrestricted free agent next July 1.

''That was one of the issues,'' Kings GM Dean Lombardi told The Canadian Press. ''But the main thing is that once his health is established, we know this guy is a good goalie. He's a real competitor.''

Cloutier was acquired from Vancouver on July 5 in exchange for a second-round draft pick in the 2007 NHL entry draft and a conditional selection in the 2009 entry draft. The 6-1, 195-pound native of Mont-Laurier, Que., was limited to 13 games last season due to a knee injury.

The first goalie in Canucks history to post three consecutive 30-win seasons (2001-04), Cloutier set career highs for minutes played (3,539) and goals-against-average (2.27) and tied career marks for wins (33) and save-percentage (.914) during the 2003-04 season while leading his club to the post-season for a fourth consecutive year.
-----------------------------





Dan "King" Cloutier.
New team, new uniform,
and a new contract
extension!


----------



## devilbat

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> -----------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan "King" Cloutier.
> New team, new uniform,
> and a new contract
> extension!




And new helmet style.

I like Dan Cloutier.  I'll never forget the butt whooping he laid on Tommy Salo, and then challenged the entire Islander bench.  It was awesome.  That being said, I think the Kings management is listening a little too closely to Marc Crawford. 

Cloutier has never shown he can stay healthy and has never proved he can win in the playoffs.  The Kings should have evaluated him this season, before committing to him with an extension for over 3 mil a year.


----------



## Knightfall

*Canadiens claim Traverse off waivers*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_9/28/2006 1:07:02 PM_

*Patrick Traverse will don the colours of the Montreal Canadiens once again.*

The Canadiens claimed the defenceman off waivers on Thursday.

Property of the San Jose Sharks, Traverse spent the majority of the 2005-06 season with the Iowa Stars of the American Hockey League where he totaled 24 points (3-21+24) in 40 games.

He also appeared in one game with the Dallas Stars without recording a point or penalty minute.

Drafted by the Ottawa Senators in the third round (50th overall) in 1992, Traverse joined the Canadiens in the 2000-01 season before being signed as an unrestricted free agent by the Dallas Stars in 2004.

Traverse has recorded 65 points points and 113 penalty minutes in 279 career NHL regular season games with Ottawa, Anaheim, Boston, Montreal and Dallas.

Also today, Canadiens forward Jonathan Ferland cleared waivers. Ferland was a seventh round draft pick by the Canadiens in 2002. Last season, the right winger played in seven games with the Habs, collecting one goal and two penalty minutes.


----------



## Knightfall

*Jackets sign Zherdev to three-year deal*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_9/28/2006 2:23:46 PM_

*The Columbus Blue Jackets re-signed right winger Nikolai Zherdev to a  $7.5 million, three-year deal on Thursday.*

He will earn $1.75 million this season, $2.5 million in 2007-08 and $3.25 million in 2008-09.

''Nikolai is a supremely talented player with the ability to bring fans out of their seats every time he steps on the ice,'' said club President and General Manager Doug MacLean. ''I think this agreement shows the commitment the Blue Jackets have to him and also the commitment he has to our organization and fans.  We think this season is going to be our best yet and Nikolai will be a big part of any success we have moving forward.''

Zherdev, 21, has tallied 40 goals and 48 assists for 88 points with 104 penalty minutes in 130 career NHL games with the Blue Jackets. In 2005-06, he notched 54 points and 50 penalty minutes in 73 games.  He led the club in shots on goal with 194, ranked second in goals and points and was third in assists, power play goals (10) and multi-point games (14). In addition, he collected 37 points in his last 39 outings, including 20 in his last 22 appearances.

''I am very happy to remain a Blue Jacket and want to thank the organization for their commitment and support,'' said Zherdev. ''I am excited about our team and look forward to joining my teammates in Columbus as soon as possible.''

Zherdev was the club's first pick, fourth overall, at the 2003 Entry Draft. He made his Blue Jackets debut in December 2003 and went on to record 34 points and 54 penalty minutes in 57 games as a rookie in 2003-04. He ranked among rookie leaders in assists (5th), points (6th-tied), power play goals (6th-tied, 5), shots (6th-tied, 137) and goals (9th-tied) and was selected to play in the NHL YoungStars Game during All-Star Weekend.

A native of Kiev, Ukraine, Zherdev has represented Russia in several international tournaments, including a pair of World Junior Championships. In 2003, he helped Russia capture the gold medal at the tournament held in Halifax, Nova Scotia. In 2003, he was a member of Russia's silver medal-winning squad.


----------



## Knightfall

*Niittymaki may not need surgery*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_9/28/2006 2:36:27 PM_

*Philadelphia Flyers goaltender Antero Niittymaki may not need surgery on the torn labrum in his left hip, Flyers athletic trainer and strength conditioning coach Jim McCrossin announced Thursday.*

Niittymaki had an MRI done by hip specialist, Dr. Thomas Byrd, on Wednesday, and while he will eventually need surgery, it could possibly be delayed until the offseason with a series of cortisone injections.

''What Dr. Byrd found on the MRI is that at some point Niitty is going to need surgery,'' said McCrossin. ''But, he did give us another option about having a (cortisone) injection, calming down the hip and keeping the hip strong and allowing Niitty to play throughout the season and having the surgery done in the offseason.''

That would be the route Flyers GM Bob Clarke, Niittymaki and McCrossin would like to pursue.

''That's the direction we'd like to take. We truly believe we can keep Niitty's musculature strong in that area,'' McCrossin said. ''With the injection, if it does take, that would be great. On the other side, if it doesn't take, then we'd have to obviously look at surgery. But, let's not go that route.

''We'll keep our fingers crossed that the injection and the rehab will keep him healthy all through the season and we'll do the surgery in the offseason.''

If Niittymaki opted for surgery, he could be out for a possible six to eight weeks.


----------



## Knightfall

*Flames: Enough offense to compete?*
*Canadian Press*
_9/28/2006 5:54:56 PM_

*CALGARY (CP) - The time is ripe for the Calgary Flames to win a Stanley Cup.*

Once the NHL's doormats, the Flames have emerged as one of the teams to beat in the Western Conference because of a combination of talent, experience and stability.

After a surprising run to the Stanley Cup final in 2004 and winning the Northwest Division before a disappointing first-round playoff exit last season, expectations are high inside and outside the Flames' locker-room.

"I think we have a shot at it," captain Jarome Iginla said. "We've been through a lot of lean years here. The last couple have been a lot better. I think we're going up."

The Flames open their 2006-07 season on the road against the Edmonton Oilers on Thursday.

The window to build and maintain a Stanley Cup contender is narrow under the new collective bargaining agreement.

Under the salary cap, player movement is no longer limited to the richest teams and the league's superstars.

Iginla, goaltender Mikka Kiprusoff, defenceman Robyn Regehr, forward Daymond Langkow and defensive forward Stephane Yelle become unrestricted free agents and defenceman Dion Phaneuf and winger Chuck Kobasew enter restricted free agency following the 2007-08 season.

"I think we realize in this dressing room that the core group of guys here are under contract for another two years and we have to do something within that two years and by that I mean win the Stanley Cup," Regehr said.

"After that, it's going to be some very difficult decisions by ownership and management on who is staying and who is going."

Calgary was the best in the league on defence last season, but third-worst offensively. The Flames came into this campaign in need of some offensive creativity.

General manager Darryl Sutter, who handed the head coaching reins over to assistant Jim Playfair in the off-season, addressed that shortcoming by dealing defenceman Jordan Leopold to Colorado for talented winger Alex Tanguay.

Tanguay later signed a $15.75-million US, three-year deal.

In addition to putting some zing in the offence, Tanguay's arrival is designed to take the pressure off Iginla and help restore him to the form that won twice won him the NHL's goal-scoring title.

Under the NHL's new rules, Iginla felt speed has become more important that power and lost about 12 pounds of bulk over the summer to improve his mobility.

The Flames also added veteran winger Jeff Friesen on a one-year contract and speedy defenceman Andrei Zyuzin early in the off-season.

Kiprusoff has been and will continue to be the cornerstone of Calgary's success. The soft-spoken Finn, acquired from San Jose for a draft pick in 2003, is agile and quick and the main reason for Calgary's appearance in a final that went seven games against Tampa Bay the following spring.

In Regehr, Phaneuf, Zyuzin, Roman Hamrlik and Andrew Ference, there is a cross-section of skill, speed, power and toughness on the back end.

Phaneuf, a nominee for the NHL's rookie award last season, is expected to start the season paired with Regehr following Leopold's departure and they will log a ton of ice time.

Rhett Warrener is currently sidelined with a knee injury and Mark Giordano is the frontrunner to take his place on the blue-line to start the season.

Playfair's task will be to find a centre to complement Tanguay and Iginla on each wing and Matthew Lombardi is a candidate.

Moving Tanguay to centre is an option as is splitting he and Iginla onto different lines to keep opposing defences guessing.

Down the centre, Calgary has Lombardi, Yelle and Langkow with Jamie Lundmark, Dustin Boyd and Russian Andrei Taratukhin battling for a job.

The Flames have experience on the wing in Kobasew, Darren McCarty, Marcus Nilson, Tony Amonte and Kristian Huselius.

Calgary's lone Stanley Cup win was in 1989. The Flames missed the playoffs seven straight years before reaching the Stanley Cup final in 2004, so the position of being a favourite is still fairly new to many of the younger players.

"I think it was something we faced for the first time last year and we struggled with it a little bit in the playoffs," Regehr said. "We didn't handle it as well as we'd hoped. It's something I think we've learned a lot from."


----------



## Knightfall

*Hockey Hearsay*

*Clarke looking at Toskala*
_September 28, 2006_
With incumbent goalie Antero Nittymaki out for an extended period, Flyers GM is looking at Vesa Toskala to back up Robert Esche.

According to the *Ottawa Sun*, Toskala, who is making $1.375 million this season, is battling Evgeni Nabokov for the No.1 job in San Jose.

The price to acquire may be steep though, as the Sharks would want a roster player, a prospect and top draft pick for Toskala.

*Malakhov already retired*
_September 28, 2006_
If the New Jersey Devils wanted Vladimir Malakhov back, it's news to him.

In an interview conducted by the Russian newspaper *Sport Express*, Malakhov said he never intended to go to training camp and is happy to forfeit his $3.6 million salary this season, reports the *New Jersey Star-Ledger*. Malakohv insists he was never asked to attend camp despite Devils GM Lou Lamoriello saying he hoped the Russian defender would attend.

"That's news to me," Malakhov told Igor Larin of Sport Express. "In any case, I have not received anything, and nobody from the team has called me in a long, long time. Everyone is looking for me on the ice in New Jersey, but in reality I am playing tennis in Miami at the present moment. The theory of my disappearance was conjured up by American journalists or by someone from the Devils."

*Daze ponders retirement*
_September 27, 2006_
Neither Eric Daze nor the Blackhawks have made a decision about the future of the former star winger, but a return to the NHL appears to be more unlikely with each passing day.

Daze showed up at Hawks training camp Tuesday to meet with senior vice president Bob Pulford, then left before the full-squad workout.

Daze has had three surgeries in a five-year span to correct herniated discs and didn't play last season after suffering pain in the first game. He appeared to be on the road to recovery during the summer but felt pain during an on-ice workout two weeks ago.

"I tried reaching for a puck and got hit," , Daze told the *Chicago Sun-Times*. "That tweaked it again, and I didn't go back on the ice."

And he might not again.

"I'm still pondering my decision," Daze said. "A decision has to be made, but I haven't talked to my family yet. The last two weeks, I've been resting and being patient with myself. There's nothing surgical that can be done anymore. My back is past surgery."

*Schremp likely headed to minors*
_September 27, 2006_
Nobody has said it outright, but Rob Schremp will likely start his pro career in the AHL.

According to the *Edmonton Sun*, Oilers head coach Craig MacTavish is leaning towards sending the OHL scoring standout to the American League. Historically, MacTavish has always preferred to have his rookies start in the minors.

"The jury is still out on him, we're going to see how he plays in the remaining three games," MacTavish told the Sun. "But I don't think it would be hurtful in any way, shape, or form for anybody to start the year in the American League. Not that he's going to, but that's obviously one of the options we have."


----------



## devilbat

Hey Yahoo Fantasy hockey fans...

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=175954


----------



## Knightfall

*Poor Ty...*

*Blue Jackets place Conklin on waivers*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_9/29/2006 12:19:40 PM_

*The Columbus Blue Jackets placed goaltender Ty Conklin on waivers Friday, opting to go with Pasacl Leclaire and Fredrik Norrena in goal this season.*

Conklin signed with the Blue Jackets as an unrestricted free agent in July after being waived by the Edmonton Oilers, where he signed as a free agent in 2001.

In 18 games with the Oilers in 2005-06, he went 8-5-1 with a 2.80 goals against average, .880 save percentage and one shutout.

In 60 career NHL games, spanning three seasons with the Oilers, he went 27-19-5 with a 2.49 GAA, .905 SV% and two shutouts.


----------



## Knightfall

*Morrow named Stars' captain*
*Canadian Press*
_9/29/2006 12:24:49 PM_

*DALLAS (CP) - It's the start of a new era in Dallas.*

Brenden Morrow was named the newest captain of the Stars on Friday, taking over the role held by Mike Modano since 2003.

The 27-year-old has spent his entire career in Dallas after being taken by them in the first round of the 1997 draft.

Morrow was the only player in the NHL last season to score more than 20 goals and serve more than 125 penalty minutes. He scored 23 times and assisted on 42 for a career-best 65 points, and his plus-30 rating was the best on the team.

It earned him a US$24.6-million, six-year contract extension this summer that will keep him in Texas until 2013. The native of Carlyle, Sask., said at the time that he loved being a member of the Stars.

''I really believe in this organization and the commitment they've made to me and to winning,'' he said.

In 451 career NHL games, Morrow has 120 goals and 149 assists for 269 points and 748 penalty minutes. He is the only current Dallas player who has posted three straight 20-goal seasons.


----------



## Knightfall

*Konowalchuk announces retirement*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_9/29/2006 12:31:19 PM_

*DENVER - Colorado Avalanche forward Steve Konowalchuk announced today that he's retiring from the game of hockey after a 13-season career in the NHL.*

Konowalchuk made this decision official after undergoing an additional series of tests relating to his heart condition. This condition was detected during medical tests that all Avalanche players underwent prior to the start of training camp. Results from a standard EKG test revealed an abnormal reading.

''In Steve's case, the abnormal reading prompted further tests which revealed he has Long QT Syndrome, a genetic disease involving electrical conduction which can lead to irregular heart rhythms,'' said Dr. Steve Friedrich, Avalanche cardiologist. ''Steve and the physicians in Rochester conferred with multiple national centres in order to form a consensus regarding his condition.''

Konowalchuk agreed that it was best that he retire from the game he loves.

''After a complete evaluation from a number of different physicians and experts associated with this condition, we decided that this was the best and only alternative for me,'' said Konowalchuk. ''As much as I'll miss the game of hockey and all that it's provided for my family and I, my health was the number one priority.

''This has been a very painful process, but I'm very proud of a long NHL career and happy to have a lifetime of special memories and friends to take with me.''

Konowalchuk, 33, a native of Salt Lake City, Utah was originally drafted by the Washington Capitals in the third round, 58th overall, in the 1991 Entry Draft. He was acquired by the Avalanche from the Capitals along with the Captals' third selection in the 2004 Entry Draft in exchange for Bates Battaglia and the rights to Jonas Johansson on October 22, 2003. Over his 13 NHL seasons, he appeared in 790 NHL contests, amassing 171 goals and 225 assists. He made 52 NHL playoff appearances tallying 21 points (9g/12a).

''Steve is a true professional and will be known for playing the game as it should be played – with passion and a strong commitment to his team and his teammates,'' said Avalanche Executive Vice President and General Manager Francois Giguere. ''We will treat him with great respect, the same way he treated the organization since his arrival here in Colorado.

''Our organization will support Steve and his family any way we can,'' added Giguere.
----------------------------------------




Steve Konowalchuk


----------



## Knightfall

*Avalanche's May undergoes surgery*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_9/29/2006 1:49:31 PM_

*Colorado Avalanche winger Brad May has undergone reconstructive shoulder surgery and will be out 4-6 months.*

''After further medical testing and evaluation it was determined that surgery was necessary,'' said Avalanche head athletic trainer Matthew Sokolowski. ''The procedure took place yesterday and we are anticipating a full recovery in 4-6 months.''

In 54 games with the Avalanche last season May totaled three goals and three assists.  In 858 career NHL games he has 123 goals and 149 assists.

May injured the shoulder during a pre-season game against the Detroit Red Wings on September 25.


----------



## Knightfall

*Wellwood to play key role with Leafs*
*Canadian Press*
_9/29/2006 4:16:00 PM_

*TORONTO (CP) - Kyle Wellwood will play a key role with the Toronto Maple Leafs this season.*

He's one of those small and crafty forwards who are being unleashed as a result of the NHL's crackdown on obstruction, and new head coach Paul Maurice might even use him on the left side of the first line with Mats Sundin and Alexei Ponikarovsky.

''I like that Alexei is big and strong and can control the puck in the offensive zone, and Mats needs somebody so that he's not the only guy battling down low,'' coach Paul Maurice explained when asked about the combination after practice Friday. ''We're encouraging him to try and take the puck strong down the boards, hang onto it and drive it out to the front of the net with his size and strength.

''Kyle has the ability to think and to handle the puck a little bit like Mats and to move the puck around. There's no substitute for intelligence and he and Mats, in the time they've spent together, have started to work little plays off the boards.''

The possibility that Wellwood might be on the first line for the season opener Wednesday shows how far the 23-year-old forward has progressed in the organization's eyes.

Wellwood was merely another aspiring prospect one year ago and, on the day before the season began, he was sent to the AHL farm.

When Sundin suffered an eye injury in the first game, Wellwood was summoned from the Toronto Marlies, and he stuck like glue. He scored only 11 goals but displayed nifty playmaking abilities in amassing 34 assists. When camp opened this year, he had a lock on a job.

He'll be getting lots of ice time, too, because he'll be part of the top power-play unit.

''We've got a lot of young guys on the team and we're looking to make the next step to becoming regular-producing NHL players,'' says the modest, five-foot-10, 180-pounder.

He's from the Windsor region, where his mother works as a firefighter and his father is a building code inspector and bylaw enforcer.

Wellwood is single and lives on his own in Toronto.

''I've done that for the last four years so I'm pretty comfortable with it,'' he says of going it solo.

He wore 97 in the OHL in Belleville and Windsor, and he retained it during his two AHL seasons. He was handed 42 at Leafs camp last year and decided to keep it.

''I just grew to like it,'' he says.

His size worked against him in his 2001 NHL draft year. Big forwards who could cope with clutching and grabbing were all the rage in those days. Even though he'd won the OHL scoring title as a 17-year-old, he was still available in the fifth round when the Leafs took him 134th overall. It's looking like a steal now.

Two years in the minors was a necessity.

''My skating technique and style has always been excellent,'' he says. ''My fitness level needed to improve and just growing into being a man helped.

''It took a while for me to gain the strength I needed (to make it to the NHL) and over time I've been able to get faster and faster. You build a foundation and eventually you see results.''

Leafs fans will expect a lot out of him this season, but he's not worried about that.

''I definitely don't pay attention with what is going on with other people,'' he says. ''You just listen to what your teammates and management want from you and you try to do that.''

It'll be a battle to get back into the playoffs after missing last spring, but Wellwood says he perceives a trait in the revamped lineup that he likes.

''I think we're going to be young but very steady,'' he says. ''You're not going to see a lot of ups and downs.

''I think you're going to see good efforts every night. The season is 82 games and there's always going to be injuries and things that happen. You get the wins when you can, and it's going to be a battle for sure.''

While Wellwood is in, Bates Battaglia remains on the bubble. Battling to return to the NHL after two years in the minors, he might land a fourth-line role.

''He's got to continue what he's doing, but he's on track to do it,'' says Maurice. ''There still are hurdles: he's got to be comfortable on the right side, and he's got to be comfortable about coming off the bench.

''I liked his game last year (with the Marlies). There's a real skill in being able to sit six minutes and come off the bench and be effective. Some guys just can't play that role.''

Battaglia appears to be one who can play that role.


----------



## Knightfall

*And we have a trade...*

*Hurricanes ship Johnson to Kings*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_9/29/2006 4:25:03 PM_

*The Carolina Hurricanes have traded the rights to defenceman Jack Johnson and defenceman Oleg Tverdovsky to the Los Angeles Kings in exchange for defenceman Tim Gleason and centre Eric Belanger.*

The Hurricanes were in need of some immediate defensive help after losing Aaron Ward to free agency and Frantisek Kaberle for up to six months because of shoulder surgery.  Johnson did not want to sign with Carolina this season because he wanted to return to the University of Michigan.

''We just felt that we're getting a very good NHL defenceman in Tim Gleason,'' Carolina general manager Jim Rutherford said. ''He's still a young guy, he still has an upside, and both of those players will come in and be with us now, instead of waiting for the development of Jack Johnson, who in my opinion is going to be a very, very good, if not great, NHL player.''

Johnson, who the Hurricanes picked third overall in the 2005 NHL Entry Draft, is a highly regarded prospect.  He tallied ten goals, 22 assists and 149 penalty minutes in 38 games for the University of Michigan last season.

''We felt the opportunity to acquire Jack Johnson was something we couldn't pass up as we continue to search for ways to upgrade this franchise,'' Kings president and general manager Dean Lombardi said.  ''This move required that we give up two good players, but has the potential to help us in the near future as well as for many years to come.''

Johnson said the trade would not affect his timetable for turning pro and that he is concentrating on his upcoming season with the Wolverines.

''I'm here in Michigan, and that's where my focus is,'' Johnson said. ''I'm excited about my new team, but my life isn't going to change because of it.''

Tverdovsky scored three goals and chipped in 20 assists (12 on the power play) in 72 games with the Hurricanes last season.  In 687 career NHL games he has 77 goals and 236 assists.  He has two years and $5 million remaining on his contract.

In 78 games with the Kings last season, Gleason scored two goals and assisted on 19 others.  The Kings re-signed Gleason, who will earn $1.2 million this season, as a restricted free agent to a two-year deal on September 17.

Belanger put up 17 goals and 20 assists in 65 games with the Kings last year.  In 323 career NHL games he has 63 goals and 87 assists. He will make $1.3 million this season.
---------------------------------------
Also, read this...

*McKenzie: Will Rutherford regret Sept. 29?*
http://www.tsn.ca/tsn_talent/columnists/bob_mckenzie/


----------



## Knightfall

*Canadiens sign prospect Latendresse*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_9/29/2006 6:09:04 PM_

*Montreal Canadiens forward Guillaume Latendresse will be sticking around when the regular season kicks off next week.*

The Canadiens' prospect has signed an entry level contract with the club after an impressive training camp. According to RDS, the deal is worth $850,000 per year over three years, the rookie maximum.

''Maybe I'm going to believe it tomorrow,'' Latendresse said. ''Right now I'm in the sky, I'm just dreaming.

''Since I was young, my first dream was to play in the NHL and the second one was to play with Montreal. Both came (true) today. It's really special for me.''

By agreeing to sign the 19-year-old forward, the Canadiens have all but guaranteed him a spot on the team. The Habs could also dress Latendresse for 10 games and send him back to his Canadian Hockey League team, the Drummondville Voltigeurs, without having to honour the first year of his deal. He does not yet qualify for AHL eligibility, so the Canadiens cannot send him down to their farm team in Hamilton this season.

''The fans wanted him more than anyone else, but in the end he played well every game,'' the Canadiens head coach Guy Carbonneau told reporters following Friday's practice. ''Under pressure, he performed and he deserves the spot he's in right now. That's the only reason why he's still here.''

Latendresse was a second round pick (45th overall) in the second round of the 2005 entry draft. Last season, the 6"2' Ste-Catherine, Quebec, native collected 83 points (43 goals, 40 assists) and 105 penalty minutes with the Voltigeurs in the Quebec Major Junior Hockey League.

In six pre-season games with the Canadiens in 2006-07, Latendresse has collected five points, including a team-high three goals.

To accomodate Latendresse, the Canadiens sent down forwards Andrei Kostitsyn and Mikhail Grabovski to Hamilton, as well as defencemen Dan Jancevski, Ryan O'Byrne, Jean-Philippe Cote and Andre Benoit.


----------



## Knightfall

*Islanders sign goaltender Dunham*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_9/29/2006 8:34:43 PM_

*NEW YORK - The New York Islanders have signed goaltender Mike Dunham to a one-year contract. The nine-year veteran joined the Islanders as a training camp invitee earlier in the month and played in the teams' first three pre-season games.*

"It became clear in the past few weeks that signing Mike was a priority," said Islanders General Manager Garth Snow, a teammate of Dunham's at the University of Maine. "He possesses all the characteristics that we look for in a player and has already shown that he'll be an asset to our club."

Over a nine-year NHL career with New Jersey, Nashville, the Rangers and Atlanta, the 34-year old Dunham has a goals-against average of 2.69 and a .908 save percentage. Last season with the Thrashers, Dunham was 8-5-0 with a 2.77 GAA and .893 save percentage.


----------



## Knightfall

*Flames sign Ference to extension*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_9/29/2006 10:25:17 PM_

*The Calgary Flames have signed defenceman Andrew Ference to a three-year contract extension.*

Ference, 27, has been a mainstay on the Flames defence after arriving in a February 2003 trade with the Pittsburgh Penguins.

On the smallish side at 5-foot-10, 196 pounds, Ference had a career-high 31 points in 2005-2006, though he also posted a minus-12 rating.

Ference has 87 points and a minus-25 rating in 333 career games with the Flames and Penguins.  He also has 17 points and a plus-8 rating in 51 career playoff games.


----------



## Knightfall

*Hurricanes release Jason Woolley*
*Canadian Press*
_9/30/2006 11:31:42 AM_

*RALEIGH, N.C. (CP) - The Carolina Hurricanes released Jason Woolley from training camp on Saturday, ending the veteran defenceman's bid to make the team on a tryout.*

The 37-year-old Woolley spent the last three seasons with the Detroit Red Wings before agreeing to a tryout with the defending Stanley Cup champions. He's now an unrestricted free agent.

A veteran of more than 700 NHL games, Woolley has played for Washington, Florida, Pittsburgh, Buffalo and the Red Wings.


----------



## Knightfall

*Conklin clears waivers*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_9/30/2006 1:27:46 PM_

*COLUMBUS, OHIO (CP) - The Columbus Blue Jackets assigned goaltender Ty Conklin to the AHL's Syracuse Crunch on Saturday.*

Conklin signed with the Blue Jackets over the summer after spending the past five seasons with the Edmonton Oilers.

He appeared in two pre-season games with Columbus and was 0-1-0 with a 4.00 goals-against average and .882 save percentage.

The Blue Jackets will start the season with Pascal Leclaire as their starter and Fredrik Norrena in the backup role.

In 60 career NHL games, Conklin is 27-19-5 with a 2.49 GAA and .905 save percentage.


----------



## Knightfall

*Oilers send Schremp, Gilbert to AHL*
*Canadian Press*
_9/30/2006 6:09:08 PM_

*EDMONTON (CP) - The Edmonton Oilers have assigned promising forward Rob Schremp and defenceman Tom Gilbert to the American Hockey League's Wilkes-Barre/Scranton Penguins, the team announced Saturday.*

Schremp, 20, led the Ontario Hockey League with 145 points and tied for the league lead with 57 goals in just 57 games last season with the London Knights. The five-foot-11, 200-pound native of Syracuse, N.Y., recorded 154 goals and 230 assists in 247 games with the Knights and Mississauga Ice Dogs from 2002-06.

He was chosen by Edmonton in the first round (25th overall) of the 2004 NHL Draft.

Gilbert, 23, spent the past four seasons at the University of Wisconsin, where he recorded 89 points in 162 games with the Badgers.

He was traded to Edmonton with a sixth round pick for Tommy Salo on March 8, 2004.


----------



## Knightfall

*Another Trade!*

*Canadiens deal Ribeiro for Niinimaa*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_9/30/2006 8:57:28 PM_

*MONTREAL - The Montreal Canadiens have acquired defenceman Janne Niinimaa and a fifth-round pick in 2007 from the Dallas Stars, in return for forward Mike Ribeiro and a sixth-round pick in 2008.*

''In judging by our team needs, what we really need and where we are vulnerable, it responds with an experienced player,'' Canadiens GM Bob Gainey said. ''He can be a good, strong participant in that group and he can give us some added experience and added weight to our defence, as well as depth.''

Ribeiro said he was shocked by the move.

''I'm disappointed and sad at the same time,'' the Montreal native said. ''I didn't expect this now.

''There were rumours last year that I'd be traded, but I didn't think about it this year. I just concentrated on getting ready for the season. I guess Montreal wanted defence and Dallas wanted a centre. It's a great city for me. No winter. No snow. So I'll be happy.''

Ribeiro, 26, is coming off a disappointing 2005-2006 season, during which he scored 51 points and posted a minus-6 rating, down from the 65 points and plus-15 rating he had produced in 2003-2004.

The 6-foot, 177-pound centre was a second-round pick of the Canadiens in 1998 and has scored 153 points in 276 career games.

''Dallas has great players, a great team, and they'll be playing for the Stanley Cup,'' said Ribeiro. ''I always dreamed of winning a Stanley Cup here (in Montreal), the 25th, but I guess it won't happen.''

Niinimaa, 31, struggled last season, putting up 16 points and a minus-12 rating combined with the New York Islanders and Dallas Stars. Acquired in January for John Erskine, Niinimaa ended up being a healthy scratch at times late in the year.

''I know he had an ankle injury, but he had it fixed this summer,'' said Gainey, who was not concerned with Niinimaa's ice time.

Niinimaa will earn $2.508 million on the final year of his contract this season while Ribeiro is on a one-year deal worth $1.9 million.

The 6-foot-1, 220-pound Finnish blueliner has recorded 356 points and a plus-56 rating over a 10-year career with Philadelphia, Edmonton, the New York Islanders and Dallas.


----------



## Agamon

In one part of his interview, Ribs joked, "Now I can hang out more with T.O."  Yeah, no doubt.  Birds of a feather, those two.  Not sure the Habs needed another d-man like Niinimaa (who last yera played like a less impressive version of Streit) but I like the trade as an addition by subtraction.  Pleks gets more ice time with better wingers and Tender gets a decent spot in the lineup, too.

Oh, and one last desperate call for players in the pool.  It's just me, DB and Tef so far, we could use a few more bodies.


----------



## Knightfall

*Oilers rely on scoring to offset defence*
*Canadian Press*
_10/1/2006 1:32:59 PM_

*EDMONTON (CP) - They don't have Stanley and they don't have Pronger. And it seems the Edmonton Oilers also aren't getting a whole lot of respect.*

The NHL's Western Conference champions are being touted by some prognosticators as longshots to repeat last spring's fairy-tale run to the seventh and deciding game of the Stanley Cup final.

But the Oilers, who begin their season at home Thursday against the Calgary Flames, say their retooled lineup that emphasizes big guns up front is going to surprise.

You have a taste of what it's like to go far in the playoffs. Now that we've had that taste, we kind of want to get there again,'' said forward Fernando Pisani.

Pisani, the hometown hero who had a stellar post-season with 14 goals in 24 games, is part of an offence that can spread the scoring over three lines.

Forwards Shawn Horcoff, Jarret Stoll and Raffi Torres had breakout seasons and are expected to again complement stars Ryan Smyth and Ales Hemsky.

Joining them is free agent Petr Sykora. The Czech has looked solid at centre in the pre-season, though he struggled in the face-off circle.

Winger Joffrey Lupul -- a native of nearby Fort Saskatchewan -- has generated the biggest buzz in the Alberta capital. He scored 28 goals last season with the Anaheim Ducks, then came north in the blockbuster trade that sent defenceman Chris Pronger to southern California.

Smyth says the best defence may well be a strong offence.

Defence first is the old saying, but if they can't get it out of their own end, then we're not going to be playing defence,'' he said.

The blue-line is the big question mark and the main reason the Oilers are being picked to struggle - The Hockey News has them pegged to finish 12th in the Western Conference and one Las Vegas oddsmaker has them at 25-1 to claim their sixth Stanley Cup.

No one expects the Oilers to replace Pronger. The six-foot-six 220-pound rearguard did it all last year. He played 28 minutes a night, anchored the special teams, shut down the opponent's top offensive threat and led the team in playoff points.

Citing family reasons, he asked for a trade just days after the Cup final to begin what became a summer of transition. A third of the playoff roster eventually walked out the door, including defenceman Jaroslav Spacek, forwards Mike Peca and Sergei Samsonov and tough guy Georges Laraque.

The defence will be led by veterans Jason Smith and Steve Staios. Matt Greene and Marc-Andre Bergeron are also back. Ladislav Smid came to Edmonton in the Pronger deal and free agent Daniel Tjarnqvist signed with the Oilers after spending last season in Minnesota.

Besides Bergeron, the blue-line lacks an offensive threat and will miss Pronger's ability to fire deadly accurate passes to lead the breakout.

There may be growing pains, but at the same time the defence is anchored by two proven veterans,'' said Greene.

Smyth added if the Oilers have to win every game 6-5, so be it.

It's probably the coaches' and goalies' worst nightmare, but as long as you win.''

The goaltending will rest on the skill and savvy - not to mention the rebuilt right knee - of Dwayne Roloson. The 36-year-old re-upped with the Oil after a standout performance in the playoffs. He suffered the knee injury late in Game 1 of the Cup final but said it has healed. Jussi Markkanen will handle backup duties.

Horcoff said the team that had known hard times for more than a decade will now face the pressure of being a measuring stick for other squads. Their opponents will be that much more tenacious in the corners. Every night they'll see the No. 1 goalie.

He said if the Oilers struggle, general manager Kevin Lowe will plug the holes, much like he did at the trade deadline last March to get Roloson.

Kevin has pretty much shown that he's going to start the season with some younger guys (on the blue-line),'' Horcoff said. -They're going to get more minutes and they're going to have to run with it.''

That's a prediction you can take to the bank.


----------



## Knightfall

*Devils deal Malakhov to Sharks*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_10/1/2006 8:56:17 PM_

*The New Jersey Devils acquired left wing Alexander Korolyuk and defenceman Jim Fahey from the San Jose Sharks in exchange for defenceman Vladimir Malakhov, and a conditional first-round pick in the NHL Entry Draft.*

Korolyuk, 30, recorded 19 goals and 15 assists for 34 points and 86 penalty minutes in 45 games with Vityaz Chekhov in the Russian Super League last season.  He last played in the NHL during the 2003-04 season, posting an NHL career-high 19 goals and 18 assists for 37 points in 63 games with San Jose.

The 5-foot-9, 190-pound has 62 goals and 80 assists for 142 points and 140 penalty minutes in 296 career games, all with the Sharks.

Fahey, 27, will be entering his fifth professional season. He posted two assists in 21 games with San Jose last season.  Fahey has career totals of one goal and 23 assists for 24 points and 65 penalty minutes in 79 games, making his NHL debut in 2002-03.

The 6-foot, 205-pound defenceman has also seen action with Cleveland (AHL) during parts of three seasons from 2002-03 through 2004-05. Fahey was San Jose's ninth choice, and the 212th overall selection in the 1998 draft.

Malakhov, 38, posted nine points and 26 penalty minutes in 29 games with the Devils last season. Malakhov's NHL career includes 86 goals and 260 assists for 346 points and 697 penalty minutes in 712 games with the NY Islanders, Montreal, New Jersey, the NY Rangers, and Philadelphia.


----------



## Knightfall

*Hockey Hearsay*
_October 01, 2006_

*Bertuzzi happy to blend in*
After a messy last few years in Vancouver, Todd Bertuzzi is hopeful for a fresh start in Florida.

In Sunday's *Sun Sentinel*, it is written that when Bertuzzi attended a Panthers fans' barbecue in July, he told reporters that time heals and he'll eventually change people's minds about the Steve Moore incident.

Part of being able to change people's minds involved leaving Vancouver behind and gettuing a fresh start.

The day after he was traded, Bertuzzi said the change would be good, in part because South Florida "is a place you can kind of hide out."

Bertuzzi has been able to do that so far. He says he hasn’t gone out much. When he has, he has rarely been identified. One night, Bryan Allen, who arrived with Bertuzzi and Auld in the Luongo trade, said, he, Bertuzzi and Auld were out locally and within earshot of a small group of people discussing the Panthers’ trade of Luongo.

The group could see the trio of players involved in the trade, but didn’t recognize them.

As far as people forgeting the Moore incident?

Animosity toward Bertuzzi remains great two years after his notorious hit. Myspace.com features several profiles on Bertuzzi, most ridiculing him, like the one that lists his likes as candlelit dinners, teddy bears and “breaking necks.”


----------



## Agamon

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> *Devils deal Malakhov to Sharks*




I thought I read that Malakhov retired.  What's SJ doing?  A condtional 1st rounder, does that mean a 1st rounder regardless, year TBD?  That's an odd trade.  Did Lou just pull the Devils' bacon from the fryer?  Mally is 3.6 mil, Fahey is 500k, I don't know Korolyuk's contract, as he must have been sent to the farm.

Did NJ get Mogliny's contract waived from the cap due to his "injury", I haven't heard much about that yet.  I'm sure this still means Gionta still can't be signed.  How confusing.


----------



## Agamon

Okay, I get it now.  Mally's retired, NJ still has his 3.6 mil as a cap hit (even though they don't have to pay it).  So SJ gets a 1st rounder and gets rid of Korolyuk for taking the cap hit and giving up Fahey.

Still don't know much about the cap relief situation for Mogilny and his "arthritic hip".  I don't think the trade sare done.


----------



## Knightfall

*Leafs play waiting game with goalies*
*Darren Dreger (TSN.ca)*
_10/2/2006 12:46:03 PM_

*For the moment, goaltender Mikael Tellqvist remains with the Toronto Maple Leafs.*

However, the same cannot be said for veteran defenceman Brad Brown, who today was placed on waivers as teams carve down to their opening day rosters.

There has been much speculation as to whether or not Toronto will attempt to unload Tellqvist in order to annoint Jean-Sebastien Aubin as Andrew Raycroft's back-up.

Sources say Leafs general manager John Ferguson Jr. intends to wait, potentially to fully exhaust the trade market for Tellqvist, before going the waiver route.

Meanwhile, other Canadian teams have used today's waiver deadline prior to the roster freeze.

Jamie Allison, Tomas Malec, Serge Payer and Andrew Hedlund were all placed on waivers by the Ottawa Senators.

Patrick Traverses' return to Montreal may be cut short as well, as the Canadiens have made the veteran defenceman available.

The Edmonton Oilers have put Toby Peterson and Mathieu Roy on waivers, while the Flames have made Brad Ference and Eric Godard available.

Other notables put on waivers today include Tampa Bay's Sean Burke, Jason LaBarbera of the Kings, Tyson Nash of Phoenix, the Devils' Grant Marshall and Chris Thorburn of the Sabres.

Burke is on re-entry on the waiver wire. If anyone claims him, Tampa Bay will have to pick up half of his $1.6 million salary and it counts against the cap. The full $1.6 million will count against the Lightning's cap until someone picks him up.


----------



## Knightfall

*Leafs' Kubina suspended for one game*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_10/2/2006 3:31:32 PM_

*Toronto Maple Leaf defenseman Pavel Kubina has been suspended for the first game of the regular season as the result of a cross-checking incident on Detroit Red Wings player Jiri Hudler during a pre-season game, October 1.*

Under the terms of the Collective Bargaining Agreement, and based on his average annual salary, Kubina will forfeit $26,737.97. The money goes to the Players' Emergency Assistance Fund.

Kubina was assessed a major penalty for cross-checking and a game misconduct at 18:03 of the first period.

He will miss Toronto's opening night game against Ottawa on October 4.


----------



## Knightfall

*Park signs two-year deal with Islanders*
*Darren Dreger (TSN.ca)*
_10/2/2006 12:59:05 PM_

*Veteran NHL forward Richard Park has agreed to a two-year deal with the New York Islanders. Sources tell TSN the one-way contract will pay Park roughly $500,000 per season.*

Park had been skating with the Islanders on a professional tryout basis.

Last season, Park scored eight goals and 10 assists in 60 games with the Vancouver Canucks. Park has played 368 NHL games in his career, scoring 50 goals and 57 assists for 107 points.

"Richard has worked hard for us everyday and has proved to us that he belongs on this team," said Islanders head coach Ted Nolan. "He's a battler and fighter and knows how to get the job done. We're confident that he'll get the job done for us, and more."

The Islanders have also assigned forwards Brandon Cullen and Peter Ferraro and defenseman Rick Berry to the Bridgeport Sound Tigers of the AHL.


----------



## Knightfall

*Lawsuit filed against Saskin*
*Canadian Press*
_10/2/2006 1:28:40 PM_

*CHICAGO (CP) - The fight within the NHL Players' Association isn't over.*

Chris Chelios of the Detroit Red Wings and Dwayne Roloson of the Edmonton Oilers filed a lawsuit Monday against NHLPA executive director Ted Saskin and former union president Trevor Linden.

Former player Trent Klatt is also one of the plaintiffs, asking the court to remove Saskin as executive director because they allege he has repeatedly violated the Association's constitution along with Linden and other union members, "thus infringing upon the democratic rights of the players that the union represents," according to a release from the rebel group.

They say Saskin was "improperly elected, he misrepresented salary figures during negotiations, and he illegally diverted tens of millions of dollars in union funds for his own benefit."

Also named in the suit were St. Louis Blues winger Bill Guerin as well as former players Vincent Damphousse and Bob Boughner, all former members of the NHLPA's executive committee.

"Unfortunately, this lawsuit has become necessary after months of stonewalling by the union," Chelios said in statement. "On behalf of more than 100 NHL players, we continue to seek full disclosure by the NHLPA of the events leading up to Bob Goodenow's departure and the hijacking of the union by a handful of other players.

"We have repeatedly requested that Mr. Saskin agree to an investigation by an impartial third party and he has steadfastly refused to do so. We simply want to eliminate fraud within the players' union and restore democracy as provided by our constitution."

The suit, filed in U.S. Federal Court in the Northern District of Illinois, comes nearly three months after an NHLPA members meeting in Whistler, B.C., was seen as closing the chapter on the in-fighting.

At that meeting, Linden stepped down as president and the union elected an interim executive committee and formed a committee to revise the union's constitution.

The moves were designed to appease some dissidents who questioned the way the union made past decisions.

"I'm never satisfied," Chelios said in Whistler. "But this is positive. It's a step in the right direction. Only time will tell what's going to happen."

"We want closure," he added. "That's been decided. It's a positive step what we're doing here. I love the fact that we're going to start from scratch."

Mathieu Schneider of the Red Wings, Alyn McCauley of the Los Angeles Kings, Wade Redden and Daniel Alfredsson of the Ottawa Senators and Marty Turco of the Dallas Stars were elected to the interim committee. A new president has yet to be named.


----------



## Knightfall

*Miller wants to be No.1*
*TheFourthPeriod.com*
_October 2, 2006_

*With the season set to begin, Sabres goaltender Ryan Miller wants to be the team's clear-cut No.1 goaltender, reports the Buffalo News.*

Miller, who posted 1-1 record during the pre-season with a 2.88 goals-against-average and a .867 save percentage, understands the pressure is on him more than anyone else.

"I want to be the No. 1 guy," Miller told the News. "I want to challenge. I want to contend. I want to be a great goalie. Well, you've got to accept everything that goes with it and handle it with maturity and handle it as a man. You can't want these things and then run away from one aspect of it."

The 26-year-old has been battling Martin Biron for ice time throughout the entire pre-season. According to the News, Biron's numbers could help Sabres' GM Darcy Regier trade him. Biron posted a 3-0 record with a 1.98 GAA, .914 save percentage and a shutout.


----------



## Knightfall

*No suspension for Kovalchuk*
*Bob McKenzie (TSN.ca)*
_10/2/2006 3:30:30 PM_

*Atlanta's Ilya Kovalchuk has been fined but not suspended by the NHL for the match penalty he received in a preseason game against the Nashville Predators.*

Kovalchuk was assessed a match penalty for a kicking motion on the Predators Jordan Tootoo.

The league apparently deemed Kovalchuk's infraction more of a defensive gesture than an actual kick, as Tootoo was tangled up with Kovalchuk at the time.


----------



## Knightfall

*Pens sign Staal to entry-level deal*
*Canadian Press*
_10/2/2006 4:54:27 PM_

*PITTSBURGH (AP) - Jordan Staal and Kristopher Letang made the Pittsburgh Penguins' opening day roster Monday, joining with Sidney Crosby to give the rebuilding team a franchise-first three teens on the roster.*

With Evgeni Malkin added in once he recovers from a dislocated shoulder - he turned 20 slightly more than two months ago - the Penguins may have their youngest roster in their 40-season history as they try to bounce back from four consecutive last-place finishes.

Staal, who turned 18 last month, was the No. 2 pick in the June draft and still could wind up playing most of the season with the OHL's Peterborough Petes in junior. But with Malkin likely to miss the first few games of the season, the 6-4, 215-pound Staal gives the Penguins depth, size and a scoring threat at centre until Malkin returns.

"I hope I can be here for years to come," said Staal, the younger brother of Stanley Cup champion Carolina Hurricanes star Eric Staal and prospect Marc Staal of the New York Rangers.

For now, his service time may last only a few weeks, or until the Penguins determine if he is in over his head.

Letang, a 19-year-old defenceman and the Penguins' second-round pick behind Crosby in 2005, and Staal can appear in up to nine games before their three-year, entry-level contracts kick in.

Staal had 28 goals and 40 assists in 68 games last season for Peterborough while Letang had 25 goals and 43 assists in 60 games for Val d'Or of the Quebec Major Junior Hockey League.

Letang is more of an offensive force than he is a defender, much like Penguins defenseman Sergei Gonchar.

"I wanted to make the team when I came to camp," said Letang, who was given little chance of doing so when the Penguins' rookies reported nearly a month ago.

Coach Michel Therrien also announced that Marc-Andre Fleury, the No. 1 pick in 2003, will start Thursday's season opener against Philadelphia. The 21-year-old Fleury was inconsistent throughout training camp before stopping 25 of 28 shots in a 4-2 exhibition loss Saturday to Buffalo.

"We have a lot of confidence in the kid, even though during training camp he was not quite sharp," Therrien said.

For now, the Penguins will carry three goalies in Fleury, Jocelyn Thibault and rookie Dany Sabourin. They risked losing Thibault or Sabourin on waivers if they tried to send either back to the minors.

Thibault signed with the Penguins last season to be their starter, only to have a 1-9-3 record and a 4.46 goals-against average in 16 games. He missed most of the season after tearing cartilage in his left hip, allowing Fleury to become the primary starter.

Fleury had an excellent first month in the NHL at age 18 after being drafted in 2003 but has been inconsistent since, though he has yet to play a full season in the NHL. He was 13-27-6 with a 3.25 goals-against average in 50 games last season and 2-3 in five playoff games with Wilkes-Barre/Scranton (AHL).

The Penguins reassigned five players to Wilkes-Barre: forwards Daniel Carcillo, Libor Pivko, Ryan Stone and Maxime Talbot and defenseman Noah Welch. Welch had a goal and three assists in five Penguins games last season, spending most of the season at Wilkes-Barre.


----------



## Knightfall

*Canucks' Chouinard out 7-10 days*
*Canadian Press*
_10/2/2006 8:32:29 PM_

*BURNABY, B.C. (CP) - Centre Marc Chouinard, one of the Vancouver Canucks free-agent signings in the off-season, will miss seven to 10 days with a sprained right shoulder.*

Chouinard suffered the injury in Saturday's 3-2 loss to the Edmonton Oilers, Vancouver's final game of the NHL exhibition season.  The Canucks open the regular season Thursday in Detroit, then play Friday in Columbus, Sunday in Colorado and Tuesday in Minnesota.

"We played eight (exhibition) games and I got through most of them with no problem," Chouinard said at the Canucks practice facility Monday. "All of a sudden now, you have the big test of a new beginning, and it's frustrating not to be part of the team on the first road trip."

The injury happened in the first period in a collision with Edmonton's Raffi Torres.

"I got a weird check down in the corner," said Chouinard. "I felt a little squeeze there. It was assessed after the game."

Chouinard had one assist in six exhibition games.

A native of Charlesbourg, Que., he had 11 goals and 21 points in 45 games with the Minnesota Wild last season.

Chouinard had surgery on his left shoulder in April.


----------



## Knightfall

*Mogilny ruled physically unfit to play*
*Bob McKenzie (TSN.ca)*
_10/3/2006 11:19:47 AM_

*The New Jersey Devils' salary cap problems are rapidly diminishing.*

Sources tell TSN that an independent medical evaluation has determined that Alexander Mogilny's chronic hip condition makes him physically unfit to play and that when the Devils file their roster with the league Tuesday, they will be able to designate Mogilny as a Long-Term Injury.

That means the Devils will be able to spend above the salary cap to the amount of Mogilny's contract, which is $3.5 million, for as long as Mogilny remains on Long-Term Injury. And since his condition is chronic and degenerative, Mogilny will not play a game in the NHL this season and the Devils will get the cap relief they've so desperately needed.


----------



## Knightfall

*From Sportsnet.ca!*

*Hockey Hearsay*
October 03, 2006

*Langkow bumped to top line*
Calgary Flames center Daymond Langkow returned to the first line at practice on Monday, which has led to speculation that the Matthew Lombardi experiment is over -- for the time being anyway.

Langkow, who spent some time playing with Jarome Iginla last season, never got in synch with the Flames captain. That's probably the main reason why GM Darryl Sutter acquired Alex Tanguay in the off-season. Tanguay and Iginla are virtual locks to play together this season, but new coach Jim Playfair continues to seek out the ideal center for his top scoring line. Lombardi was given a shot in training camp and produced two goals and three points in five preseason games, but he may not be ready to play big minutes on a consistent basis yet. For his part, Langkow registered two points in three exhibition games.

Originally, it looked like Langkow would center Line 2 between Kristian Huselius and Chuck Kobasew. However, Playfair is still experimenting. On Monday, the top two lines included Tanguay-Langkow-Iginla and Huselius-Lombardi-Tony Amonte. Kobasew was demoted to the third line, which is where he may begin 2006-07 next to center Stephane Yelle and left wing Jeff Friesen. Yelle, who had been suffering a lower leg injury, is now expected to be ready for the season opener Thursday night against the hated Edmonton Oilers. 

© The Sports Forecaster 
2006 Fantasy Sports Services, Inc.
-----------------------------------------

*Murray: Gerber not 'great'*
It was a sort of compliment from Ottawa head coach Bryan Murray when asked about his starting goaltender Martin Gerber.

"He's not a phenomenal goaltender. He's a good goaltender," Murray told the Ottawa Sun, who had Gerber for two seasons when he was GM of the Anaheim Ducks.

Murray was doing his best Monday to take some pressure off Gerber, saying that he is a solid, consistent goaltender but he shouldn't be compared to the likes of Dominik Hasek.

"Dominik Hasek, at the top of his game, is a top goaltender and he proves he's one of the top guys in the NHL. Martin Gerber has never been that, but he's proven he's a consistent goaltender that players, fans and media will appreciate as you see him more. I believe he's going to complement this team quite well."


----------



## Knightfall

*Devils, Gionta talking long-term deal*
*TheFourthPeriod.com*
_October 3, 2006_

*Devils general manager Lou Lamoriello turned his attention yesterday to signing top goal-scorer Brian Gionta to a multi-year contract, reports the Newark Star-Ledger.*

"Obviously the (Vladimir) Malakhov thing was a big help," Gionta's agent Steve Bartlett told the newspaper. "Lou was in a difficult spot and there is still the (Alexander) Mogilny (matter). There are some ambiguities in the CBA language about guys who sign contracts at age 35.

"Given the circumstances, I give tremendously high marks (to Lamoriello) for battling through it. We've had conceptual discussions and are cautiously optimistic."

Gionta, Paul Martin and Erik Rasmusssen must be signed while the Star-Ledger claims defenseman David Hale and goalie Scott Clemmensen have deals in place waiting to become official.


----------



## Agamon

They've all been signed to one-year deals.  We are not amused.  I wonder what long-term injuries Laggenbrunner and White will have in a few seasons when their usefulness doesn't live up to their contracts.  Shame on Lou.


----------



## Knightfall

*Predators assign Radulov to AHL farm team*
*Canadian Press*
_10/3/2006 5:16:52 PM_

*NASHVILLE, Tenn. (CP) - Alexander Radulov, the Canadian major junior player of the year last season, was the last cut by the Nashville Predators on Tuesday.*

The 20-year-old forward was assigned to the AHL farm team in Milwaukee. The move reduced the Predators' roster to the maximum league limit of 23 for the season opener at home Thursday against Chicago.

Radulov, a six-foot-one and 188-pound left-winger, scored 61 goals and assisted on 91 for 152 points in 62 regular-season games and led the Quebec Remparts to the Memorial Cup title.


----------



## Knightfall

*Pouliot assigned by Oilers to AHL*
*Canadian Press*
_10/3/2006 5:18:12 PM_

*EDMONTON (CP) - The Edmonton Oilers assigned centre Marc-Antoine Pouliot to the AHL's Wilkes-Barre/Scranton Penguins so they could get down to the 23-man NHL roster limit Tuesday.*
The Oilers open the new season at home against Calgary on Thursday night.

Pouliot, 21, had 15 goals and 31 assists with the AHL's Hamilton Bulldogs last season. He got one goal in eight games with the Oilers. He was selected in the first round, 22nd overall, in the 2003 entry draft.


----------



## Knightfall

Agamon said:
			
		

> They've all been signed to one-year deals.  We are not amused.  I wonder what long-term injuries Laggenbrunner and White will have in a few seasons when their usefulness doesn't live up to their contracts.  Shame on Lou.




*Gionta, Devils agree on three-year deal*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_10/3/2006 5:38:27 PM_

*It came down to the wire for the New Jersey Devils to get under the NHL's $44 million salary cap, but the league's longest-serving general manager got it done.*

After getting hefty contracts for Alexander Mogilny and Vladimir Malakhov off the books, Lou Lamoriello re-signed forward Brian Gionta, defencemen David Hale and Paul Martin, goaltender Scott Clemmensen and forward Erik Rasmussen to new deals in time for the start of the season.

Sources tell TSN Gionta's contract is a three-year deal worth about $4 million per year. Sources also tell TSN Clemmensen signed a one-year, $450,000 deal while Hale inked a one-year, $550,000 contract. Martin's deal is for one-year at $2 million and Rasmussen signed a one-year, $450,000 contract.

The Devils, earlier Tuesday gave themselves a $7.1 million cushion under the current salary cap, which enabled them to sign Gionta. He was a restricted free agent, entering Devils camp in good faith without a new contract.  Devils GM Lou Lamoriello worked out numerous deals over the past week in order to orchestrate a situation which would enable him to sign the 26-year-old right-winger.

"I don't know that difficult is the word, it's just making sure that anything and everything that we've done is within the framework of what we have the ability to do both financially and within the rules," Lamoriello said.

"We were very fortunate with the patience and loyalty that Brian has shown," said Lamoriello. "Brian, Paul, David, Scott and Erik - they all knew the situation we were in. We were totally up front with the positives and the negatives and that we would do everything we could. We wanted them here.

"Some of them (contracts) could have been done earlier but until you know what the pool of money you have to work with, you just can't and I was honest with the players about that."

Gionta was originally drafted in the third round of the 1998 NHL Entry Draft, and has spent his entire career in the Devils organization, including a Stanley Cup in 2002-2003.  Last year, he tallied a career-high 48 goals and 41 assists in 82 games.

_Files from Canadian Press were used in this report._


----------



## Knightfall

*Phaneuf, Regehr a formidable pairing*
*Canadian Press*
_10/3/2006 6:19:10 PM_

*CALGARY (CP) - The best scoring lines in the NHL will have to run the gauntlet of Robyn Regehr and Dion Phaneuf to get to the Calgary Flames's net.*

Scott Niedermayer and Chris Pronger may occasionally see ice time together on Anaheim's special teams, Philadelphia has Derian Hatcher and Mike Rathje, Toronto boasts Bryan McCabe and Tomas Kaberle, but Regehr and Phaneuf should emerge as one of the most intimidating defensive pairings in the league this season.

Regehr, a defensive stalwart who played for Canada in the most recent Olympics and World Cup, was without a partner when the Flames traded Jordan Leopold to Colorado to get winger Alex Tanguay in the off-season.

Enter the iron-shouldered Phaneuf, who was a nominee for the NHL's rookie award last season in the most deep and talented freshman class in years.

''We have some very high expectations of ourselves individually and as a pair to help this team win,'' Regehr said Tuesday at the Pengrowth Saddledome.

''We're going to be facing some high expectations from the coaching staff and fans and many other people as well. I think we're looking forward to that.''

Calgary opens the 2006-07 NHL season Thursday in Edmonton (CBC, 10 p.m. ET) before returning to the Saddledome for the home-opener Saturday against the Oilers.

Defensive centre Stephane Yelle is ready to play after injuring his ankle during the pre-season, but defenceman Rhett Warrener (knee) is said to still be a week or two away.

Phaneuf, Regehr and goaltender Miikka Kiprusoff are the cornerstones of a Flames' defence that was the stingiest in the NHL last season.

Phaneuf was paired with Roman Hamrlik in his rookie year, but Hamrlik also has a new partner in newly-acquired Andrei Zyuzin.

Regehr is 26, six foot three and 230 pounds. Phaneuf is 21, six foot two and 213 pounds. They have young legs that can chew up a lot of minutes while dominating in their own end.

''It's a challenge every night when you go up against other teams' top lines,'' Phaneuf said. ''Our job first and foremost is to keep the puck out of our own net.''

They are both left-handed shots, play a physically dominating game, but also have the passing skills and smarts that make them premiere defenders in the league.

Phaneuf has shown himself to be the complete package. His demonstrated his durability by averaging just under 22 minutes per game in all 82 last season, while contributing 20 goals and 29 assists to a struggling offence.

''He's got a chance to be one of the five best defencemen in our league,'' Hamrlik said.

Phaneuf will be the one to jump into the rush and be a scoring threat from the blue-line with his booming shot. Regehr is the policeman at the back and he'll make the first man into the Flames' defensive zone pay.

''I think they work together because they are top players who can handle big minutes,'' head coach Jim Playfair said. ''It's not so much that one guy is the defender and one guy is the offensive-minded player.

''I think what you want to find is players who are hard to play against and those two certainly have the identity of being physical and fast players, who make good outlet passes.''

Both players say their adjustment to each other has been smooth.

''The biggest thing is us getting comfortable with each other, talking to each other out there, especially in the defensive zone where there's a lot happening,'' Regehr said.

''I think I talk quite a bit out there,'' he added with a chuckle. ''I don't know whether he hears me or not.''

Note: - The Flames assigned forward Eric Godard and defenceman Brad Ference to the Omaha Ak-Sar-Ben Knights of the American Hockey League on Tuesday.


----------



## Knightfall

*Stars place Stefan, Polak on IR*
*Sports Ticker*
_10/3/2006 10:01:54 PM_

*FRISCO, Texas (Ticker) - The Dallas Stars placed center Patrik Stefan and left wing Vojtech Polak on injured reserve Tuesday.*

Acquired from Atlanta on June 24, Stefan is suffering from a hip injury.  The 26-year-old was scoreless in four preseason games this year after recording 10 goals and 14 assists in 64 contests with the Thrashers last season.

Polak, 21, suffered a mild concussion during training camp and did not play in a preseason game.  He appeared in three contests with the Stars in 2005-06 without registering a point.

Dallas also announced Tuesday that center Mike Ribeiro was granted non-roster status by the NHL as he awaits immigration clearance.  He will not play in the Stars' season opener in Colorado on Wednesday night.

Ribeiro, acquired in a trade with Montreal on Saturday, had 16 goals and 35 assists in 79 games with the Canadiens last season.


----------



## Knightfall

*Avalanche place four on IR*
*Sports Ticker*
_10/3/2006 11:21:59 PM_

*DENVER (Ticker) - Jordan Leopold's debut with the Colorado Avalanche will not take place Wednesday.*

Leopold was one of four players the Avalanche placed on injured reserve Tuesday, one day before their season opener against the Dallas Stars.

Acquired in an offseason trade with Calgary, Leopold had two goals and 18 assists in 74 games with the Flames last season. The 26-year-old defenseman underwent hernia surgery over the summer and is expected to miss at least a week.

Also placed on injured reserve were center Pierre Turgeon and left wings Brad May and Cody McCormick.

Turgeon is listed as day-to-day as he recovers from offseason rotator cuff surgery.  May underwent reconstructive shoulder surgery this week and is expected to miss four to six months, while McCormick is out with a chest injury.


----------



## Knightfall

*Canucks claim G Sabourin off waivers*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_10/4/2006 4:52:20 PM_

*The Vancouver Canucks claimed goaltender Dany Sabourin off waivers from the Pittsburgh Penguins on Wednesday.*

The move may mean another trip to the AHL for backup Wade Flaherty.

''We've put a lot of faith in our goaltending coach (Ian Clark) who's got a good feel for him,'' Canucks GM Dave Nonis told The Canadian Press. ''We did play against him last year with (AHL) Manitoba and he played very well against us. Clarkie feels he's a guy who's gotten better every year. He was one of the top goalies in the American League last year and we feel he's ready to make the next step to the NHL.''

Sabourin, 26, was drafted by the Calgary Flames in the fourth round (108th overall) in 1998. He played four games with the Flames in the 2003-04 season, posting a 3.55 goals against average and .848 save percentage.

He was signed as a free agent by the Pittsburgh Penguins in 2005 and played in one game that season, allowing four goals in 21 minutes played.

Last season, Sabourin went 30-14-4 with a 2.26 GAA and .922 save percentage in 49 games with the AHL's Wilkes-Barre/Scranton Penguins. He was named to the AHL's first all-star team and won the Aldege Bastien Award as the league's outstanding goaltender. Sabourin also collected the Harry Holmes Award for posting the lowest team GAA.

''The other reason for this move is that as you've seen over the last couple of years, it's tough to get through a season with two NHL-calibre goaltenders, you need at least three and sometimes more,'' said Nonis. ''We have two very good prospects in Manitoba who aren't ready for the NHL yet so we wanted to add to our depth in that area.''

_With files from CP_


----------



## Knightfall

*Suglobov hopes to stick with the Leafs*
*Canadian Press*
_10/4/2006 5:06:31 PM_

*TORONTO (CP) - They call him ''Sugar'' inside the Maple Leafs dressing room because the things Alexander Suglobov can do on the ice are pretty sweet.*

He's got more flair with the puck than any bartender with a bottle and the 24-year-old has finally been given a chance to show it on the game's biggest stage.

Suglobov has earned a spot on an NHL roster for the first time out of training camp and his teammates in Toronto aren't the least bit surprised.

''There's nobody in the minors with his skill and his shot and his speed,'' said forward John Pohl, who also cracked the Leafs lineup after three years in the American Hockey League. ''He can turn nothing into something very quickly.''

Players with that ability are as exciting as they are rare.

Suglobov plays the right wing and scored three pretty goals during the pre-season, earning him a spot on coach Paul Maurice's team.

If he's going to keep it, Suglobov knows he'll have to show a commitment to defence as well.

''The main thing that I have to do is just to eliminate any mistakes,'' he said Wednesday morning. ''I need to just play a simple game and after that, if I get a chance, go for a goal.''

The Maple Leafs acquired Suglobov from the New Jersey Devils at last season's trade deadline for defenceman Ken Klee.

He arrived in the city with a reputation. The Devils believed that Suglobov had the natural ability to play in the NHL, but lacked the mental discipline to become a two-way player and hold down a permanent spot.

It's the kind of label that has permanently kept many promising prospects in the minors. Suglobov saw that first-hand during his three seasons in the AHL and is eager to show that he can be more than just another tempting talent.

''I always wanted to play in the NHL,'' he said. ''It took me three years to get into the lineup but it's not guaranteed.

''I have to keep going every day and work hard every day.''

The hard work started the moment he arrived in Toronto last March to play for Maurice's Marlies in the AHL.

It continued into the off-season when he returned home to Russia and skated with players in Yaroslavl under the guidance of former national team coach Vladimir Yurzinov.

Suglobov's sole focus was on making the Leafs, knowing that his US$550,000, one-way contract likely meant that a spot on the team was his to lose.

He was so determined to earn an NHL job that he avoided doing anything that might be a distraction. Suglobov is still living in a hotel as a result because he didn't want to be worried about finding somewhere to live.

That's now priority No. 1 as his wife decided to stay in Russia until he got them a place in Toronto.

''I've got a couple options,'' he said of his search for real estate.

Suglobov will wear No. 9 for the Leafs and probably won't see much ice time early in the season. He's currently pencilled into a role on the fourth line and will need to make the most of his limited opportunity.

One thing that should work to his benefit is that Suglobov played well for Maurice in the AHL last season and a few of the players from that team are now with him with on the big club.

Defenceman Jay Harrison is one of those guys and says he thinks ''Sugar'' could shine in the NHL.

''He's pretty shifty out there,'' said Harrison. ''He's real talented and is a lot of fun to watch.''

The Devils have been watching Suglobov since selecting him in the third round of the 2000 draft. New Jersey had just won the Stanley Cup and an 18-year-old Suglobov posed for photos with the trophy after hearing his name called that day in Calgary.

He was part of the Russian team that beat Canada in the gold-medal final of the world junior championship in 2002 and looked headed for an NHL career.

But things got derailed after he moved to North America the next year as he missed half of his first AHL season because of a serious wrist injury.

Then came the lost lockout season and by the time he failed to make the Devils out of training camp last September, Suglobov's stock had dropped.

''There's a lot of different reasons it didn't work out there,'' he said.

The move to Toronto has provided him another chance.

Like the other young players starting the year in the Maple Leafs lineup, it's time to prove he belongs.

''I feel very excited,'' he said. ''Hopefully, things work here for me.''


----------



## Knightfall

*Penguins sold to Waterloo businessman*
*TSN.ca Staff with files*
_10/4/2006 8:03:09 PM_

*The Pittsburgh Penguins have a new owner.*

KDKA TV in Pittsburgh reports that the NHL team will be sold to Canadian businessman Jim Balsillie for $175 million.

Balsillie is the owner of Research In Motion, a Blackberry manufacturer based in Waterloo, Ont.

Among the groups trying to buy the Penguins were Hartford businessman Sam Fingold and a group led by New York taxicab medallion financier Andrew Murstein, Dallas Mavericks owner Mark Cuban and former star quarterback Dan Marino.

Penguins owner Mario Lemieux and his partners were approached by groups interested in purchasing the franchise back in January. Lemieux had said any new owners would be bound by an agreement to remain in Pittsburgh if a coalition assembled by the Penguins is awarded the license to run a slots parlor downtown.

A U.S. Bankruptcy Court approved Lemieux's reorganization plan to save the Penguins from bankruptcy in 1999. The Hall of Famer bought the team to help recover unfulfilled contractual payments by former Penguins owners and to keep the franchise in Pittsburgh, making him the first former player to become majority owner of his former team.

While it owned the team, the Lemieux group paid back in full all the money owed by the Penguins before they declared bankruptcy.

During Lemieux's time as owner, the Penguins reached the playoffs twice and Lemieux made a comeback in 2000 after having been retired for three seasons.


----------



## Agamon

The Canadian guy got 'em, hey?  Hmmmm...


----------



## Knightfall

*Senators recall Malec from Binghamton*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_10/5/2006 12:00:29 PM_

*The Ottawa Senators recalled defenceman Tomas Malec from the Binghamton Senators on an emergency basis for tonight's game against the Toronto Maple Leafs. He replaces Tom Preissing, who suffered a lower body injury during the Senators season opener against the Maple Leafs in Toronto on Wednesday.*

Malec, 24, cleared waivers on Tuesday and was assigned to Binghamton where he had six penalty minutes in four pre-season games.

The 6'2'' Slovak is in his fourth NHL season and second with the Senators. He had two penalty minutes in two games last season with the Senators and has a total of two assists and 47 penalty minutes in 45 career NHL games. Malec recorded a goal, 28 assists and 118 penalty minutes with Binghamton in 2005-06.


----------



## Knightfall

*Devils sign UFA forward LaCouture*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_10/5/2006 3:28:09 PM_

*The New Jersey Devils signed unrestricted free agent forward Dan LaCouture on Wednesday and assigned goaltender Frank Doyle and defenceman Tomas Harant to Lowell in the AHL, trimming the Devils' roster to 21.*

LaCouture, 29, had been invited to training camp on a tryout basis after splitting the 2005-06 season between Davos, Switzerland, and Boston.

Drafted by the New York Islanders in the second round (29th overall) in the 1996 Entry Draft, LaCouture spent time with Edmonton, Pittsburgh, the New York Rangers and the Bruins.

Last season, LaCouture recorded two goals and two assits with a minus-6 rating in 55 games in Boston.


----------



## Knightfall

*Devils name Elias captain*
*Canadian Press*
_10/5/2006 5:32:54 PM_

*EAST RUTHERFORD, N.J. (CP) - Patrik Elias became the seventh captain in the history of the New Jersey Devils on Thursday.*

Scott Niedermayer last wore the 'C' in New Jersey in 2003-04, taking over temporarily from Scott Stevens after the former star defenceman missed the rest of that season with a concussion.

Stevens, who was captain for 13 years, never returned and instead retired last September. The Devils went without a captain last season.

Elias, who signed a US$42-million, seven-year deal to stay in New Jersey in the off-season, has played his entire 10-year NHL career with the Devils.

The Czech native had 16 goals and 29 assists in 38 games last season. He missed the first half of the season while recovering from hepatitis, which he contracted while playing in Russia during the lockout season of 2004-05.


----------



## Knightfall

*Stars assign Eriksson and Polak to Iowa*
*Associated Press*
_10/5/2006 5:53:25 PM_

*DALLAS (AP) - Loui Eriksson was sent back to the minors a day after scoring a goal in his NHL debut for the Dallas Stars.*

Eriksson and fellow left wing Vojtech Polak were assigned Thursday to Iowa of the American Hockey League.

Eriksson scored his first NHL goal on Wednesday night in a 3-2 overtime victory at Colorado. He became the third player since the team moved to Dallas in 1993 to score in his first NHL game, joining Mike Kennedy and Jarkko Varvio.

Polak was activated from the injured reserve list to be sent to Iowa. He had a mild concussion during training camp and didn't play in the pre-season.


----------



## Knightfall

*Jaromir Jagr named Rangers' captain*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_10/5/2006 8:04:44 PM_

*Jaromir Jagr has been named captain of the New York Rangers.*

''Jaromir Jagr has all of the qualities and characteristics that great leaders possess,'' said Rangers president and general manager Glen Sather said.  ''His incomparable ability on the ice, incredible locker room presence and courage are the reasons he is so deserving of this honor.''

The 34-year-old Jagr is entering his 16th NHL season and third with the Rangers.  He was originally selected by the Pittsburgh Penguins as their first round choice, fifth overall, in the 1990 NHL Entry draft.

Jagr is a nine-time All-Star and three-time Lester B. Pearson Award winner (1999, 2000 and 2006).  In 2005-06, he registered 54 goals and 69 assists for 123 points, establishing new Ranger records for goals and points in a season.

A winner of two Stanley Cup championships with the Pittsburgh Penguins in 1991 and 1992, Jagr currently ranks 13th on the NHL's all-time scoring list with 1,432 points and is second among active goal scoring leaders with 591.

Brendan Shanahan and Martin Straka have been named assistant captains of the team.


----------



## Knightfall

*Red Wings name Lidstrom captain*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_10/5/2006 8:22:45 PM_

*Defenceman Nicklas Lidstrom has been named captain of the Detroit Red Wings.*

Lidstrom takes over for Steve Yzerman, who wore the 'C' for the past 19 seasons before retiring in July.

The Red Wings introduced their new captain in a pre-game ceremony before they took on the Vancouver Canucks on Thursday night.

Lidstrom has spent his entire NHL career with the Red Wings and is the team's longest serving player.  He won his fourth Norris Trophy in the past five seasons in June and led all NHL defenseman last season with 64 assists and 80 points.  Both are team records for a defenceman.

Chris Draper and Henrik Zetterberg were named alternate captains.

''In prior years everyone would obviously look to Stevie,'' Draper said. ''I think the biggest difference for Nick this year is that when there is a little adversity, when things aren't going that well for our hockey club, Nick is going to have to say some things. I think with Nick being around Stevie for as long as they have, I think that Nick realizes when he has to say something.''


----------



## Knightfall

*Sharks put Schaefer on waivers*
*Associated Press*
_10/5/2006 11:49:54 PM_

*SAN JOSE, Calif. (AP) - The San Jose Sharks were unable to settle on a No. 1 goalie before the regular season began, and now they might lose their third-best netminder as a result.*

Nolan Schaefer said he was placed on waivers Thursday after signing a one-year contract with the Sharks, who had hoped to trade Evgeni Nabokov or Vesa Toskala before their opener against the St. Louis Blues.

Instead, both Nabokov and Toskala were still in uniform - and Schaefer, who had hoped to be the Sharks' backup goalie this season, was in the Shark Tank press box wondering whether he was enjoying his last night in San Jose.

Any team could claim Schaefer, who won his first five starts for San Jose last season in limited duty, before Friday morning. If nobody picks him up, Schaefer would be assigned to the Sharks' top minor-league affiliate in Worcester - but that seems unlikely.

"I really don't know what's going to happen now," said Schaefer, who spent the last three seasons in the minors. "Players don't find out until the morning (after going on waivers), so I don't know."

The Sharks didn't officially announce putting Schaefer on waivers, and general manager Doug Wilson couldn't immediately be reached for comment.

San Jose's excellent work in developing goaltenders again has produced a glut at the NHL level. Nabokov, their starter since the 2000-01 season who fought off a challenge from Miikka Kiprusoff three years ago, lost his job down the stretch last spring to Toskala, his longtime backup.

Toskala led the Sharks to the Western Conference's fifth-best record and a trip to the Western Conference semifinals with two months of stellar play, including seven straight victories to close the regular season. The Sharks earned a point in 27 of his final 29 starts.

Both goalies signed contract extensions in February, shortly before Toskala took over. Nabokov will make US$5 million this season, while Toskala is due just $1.375 million.

Early in the summer, Wilson said he didn't expect both veterans to be with the club next season - but the Sharks couldn't find a suitable trade for either goalie during the summer and training camp.

San Jose was able to postpone its decision because Schaefer was an unsigned, restricted free agent during training camp.

Toskala, who outplayed Nabokov in the pre-season, started in goal against the Blues, while Nabokov is expected to play against the New York Islanders on Saturday night. Coach Ron Wilson has said he hopes one goalie will earn the starting job soon, but doesn't mind rotating both goalies.


----------



## Knightfall

*Colaiacovo working to get back to Leafs*
*Darren Dreger, TSN.ca*
_10/6/2006 9:49:59 AM_

*Although placed on long term injury, Toronto Maple Leafs defenceman Carlo Colaiacovo is eagerly working to get back to playing condition.*

Colaiacovo intends to recreate the training camp he missed due to injury by skating with the AHL's Toronto Marlies in what is described as an "aggressive and rigorous" conditioning schedule.

Because of his LTI status, Colaicovo is not eligible to return to the Maple Leafs roster until October 28th and that's assuming the migraine-like symptoms that plagued him in September do not resurface as a result of the high impact training.

If Colaiacovo can survive this impromptu camp without any adverse affects, it's likely he will remain with the Marlies for a couple of games to reassess his level of conditioning before rejoining the NHL and the Maple Leafs blueline in early November.


----------



## Knightfall

*Devereaux signs on with Maple Leafs*
*Darren Dreger - TSN.ca*
_10/6/2006 10:19:42 AM_

*Veteran NHL forward Boyd Devereaux has agreed to a one year, two-way contract with the Toronto Maple Leafs.*

It is expected the Leafs will place Devereaux on waivers and if he clears, send him to the AHL's Toronto Marlies to add depth for both teams.

The 28-year-old native of Seaforth, Ontario competed for a spot with Detroit in training camp, but had an arrangement there that required he stick with the Red Wings or be released.

He also considered two major offers from Swiss Elite league teams before agreeing to a contract with the Maple Leafs that will pay him $450,000 if he makes his way back to the NHL or $95,000 if he remains in the AHL.

Devereaux has played in 509 NHL games with Phoenix, Detroit and Edmonton and has scored 46 career goals while adding 85 assists.


----------



## Knightfall

*Report: NHL players to pay 10% in escrow*
*Canadian Press*
_10/6/2006 3:39:59 PM_

*TORONTO (CP) - NHL players won't have to dig as deep into their pockets to start the season as first believed.*

Starting this month, players will give up 10 per cent of their paycheques, the money going into an escrow fund that was established under the new collective bargaining agreement to ensure owners wouldn't have to give up more than 54 per cent of their revenues in player salaries.

The NHL and NHL Players' Association signed off on the number Friday, sources told The Canadian Press, and will monitor revenues throughout the season to see if it needs to be adjusted. It was originally believed the payments would begin at 12 or 14 per cent.

The final tally will be figured out next summer.

Last season escrow payments on player paycheques began at 12 per cent before dropping to four per cent in January when both the union and league agreed revenues would surpass initial projections.

It turned out that the players were the ones owed, not the owners, when the final revenue figures came in this summer. Later this month, the league's 700 players will receive cheques for their full escrow payments from last season, plus interest, as well as additional "shortfall" payments of 4.5 per cent.

How much a player receives depends on his salary. A US$1-million player will get $125,700 and will have received, in total, 104.64 per cent of his 2005-06 salary.

League revenues totalled $2.178 billion last season, well up from the projected $1.8 billion.

Because it's nearly impossible to predict league revenues in advance, either the players or the owners will have to pay up at the end of each season depending on which side of the 54 per cent the numbers end up.


----------



## Knightfall

*Malkin to be re-evaluated in two weeks*
*Sports Ticker*
_10/6/2006 5:02:12 PM_

*PITTSBURGH (Ticker) - Evgeni Malkin's NHL debut still is on hold.*

The Pittsburgh Penguins on Friday announced the 20-year-old centre is continuing to rehabilitate his left shoulder and will be re-evaluated in two weeks.

Selected second overall in the 2004 draft, Malkin dislocated the shoulder in his first preseason game on September 20 against the Philadelphia Flyers.  The Russian recorded an assist in the first period of the contest but collided with teammate John LeClair early in the second, causing him to soar through the air and land awkwardly on the ice.

The injury did not require surgery, but it is unknown when Malkin's first regular-season appearance with the Penguins will take place.

A member of Russia's Olympic team at the Torino Games this past February, Malkin created controversy over the summer when he deserted his Russian League team in order to pursue a career in the NHL.  In three seasons with Magnitogorsk Metallurg, Malkin recorded 36 goals and 55 assists in 132 games.


----------



## Knightfall

*Schaefer clears waivers, goes to AHL*
*Associated Press*
_10/6/2006 6:31:04 PM_

*SAN JOSE, Calif. (AP) - San Jose goalie Nolan Schaefer cleared waivers Friday and was assigned to the Sharks' affiliate in Worcester, Mass., allowing the club to avoid losing its third-string goalie in a personnel logjam.*

The Sharks failed to trade Vesa Toskala or Evgeni Nabokov before the regular season began, forcing the club to keep both veteran goalies on its roster while exposing Schaefer to waivers. Schaefer, who won his first five starts for the Sharks last season in limited duty, was expected to become a full-time NHL backup after Toskala or Nabokov left.

Toskala started San Jose's 5-4 overtime victory over St. Louis later in the day, and Nabokov is expected to play Saturday against the New York Islanders.

Schaefer will return for his fourth season with the Sharks' top affiliate, which was located in Cleveland for the past three years.


----------



## Knightfall

*Oilers ink Moreau to four-year extension*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_10/6/2006 6:53:54 PM_

*The Edmonton Oilers signed forward Ethan Moreau to a four-year contract extension on Friday, keeping the veteran with the club through the 2010-11 season.*

''We are extremely pleased to have Ethan with us for the long term. Time and again Ethan has proven himself as one of our team's leaders,'' Oilers general manager Kevin Lowe said. ''His commitment to his teammates and the game can be seen every time he steps on the ice. He was an integral part of the Oilers' success in last season's playoff drive and we look forward to his continued leadership.''

Moreau, 31, was a first round (14th overall) draft pick of the Chicago Blackhawks in 1994. He was traded to the Oilers, along with Chad Kilger, Daniel Cleary and Christian Laflamme, in 1999 for Dean McAmmond, Boris Mironov and Jonas Elofsson.

Moreau, who is in his eighth season with the Oilers, scored 11 goals and 16 assists with 87 penalty minutes in 74 games with the Oilers last season. He was second on the club with a plus-6 ranking and was among the NHL leaders in shorthanded scoring. The left winger scored four goals and three assists on the penalty kill to lead the Oilers and finish third in the NHL in shorthanded scoring.

In 469 games since joining the Oilers, Moreau has scored 83 goals and 75 assists for 158 points with 538 penalty minutes.


----------



## Knightfall

*Canucks assign goalie Flaherty to AHL*
*Canadian Press*
_10/6/2006 6:59:25 PM_

*VANCOUVER (CP) - The Vancouver Canucks assigned backup goaltender Wade Flaherty to the Manitoba Moose of the American Hockey League on Friday.*

Flaherty didn't see any action in the Canucks' season-opening 3-1 win over Detroit on Thursday. The 38-year-old spent the majority of last season with the Moose, posting a 26-14-4 record with a 2.40 goals-against average in 49 games.

Flaherty was made expendable after the Canucks claimed former Pittsburgh Penguins goaltender Dany Sabourin off waivers earlier this week.


----------



## Knightfall

*Blue Jackets activate Svitov*
*Sports Ticker*
_10/7/2006 2:38:11 PM_

*CHICAGO (Ticker) - The Columbus Blue Jackets reinforced their lineup Saturday, activating center Alexander Svitov from injured reserve.*

The third overall pick by Tampa Bay in 2001, Svitov suffered a shoulder injury during a preseason game against Carolina on September 24 and missed Columbus' season opener against Vancouver on Friday.

Acquired from the Lightning in January 2004, Svitov played in his native Russia last season, recording three goals and seven assists in 33 games with Omsk Avangard. The 23-year-old notched two tallies and 11 points in 40 contests with Tampa Bay and Columbus in 2003-04.

In 103 NHL games, the 6-3, 217-pound Svitov has registered six goals, 13 assists and 78 penalty minutes.


----------



## Knightfall

*Flyers' Rathje out indefinitely*
*Sports Ticker*
_10/7/2006 3:12:00 PM_

*PHILADELPHIA (Ticker) - It did not take long for the Philadelphia Flyers to have a player land on the sidelines.*

The Flyers on Saturday announced defenseman Mike Rathje will be out indefinitely with a herniated L5 disk in his back.

In 2005-06, Philadelphia had 388 man-games lost due to injury, and a host of players underwent surgery during the offseason.

The 6-5, 237-pound Rathje appeared in Philadelphia's season-opening loss to Pittsburgh on Thursday, logging more than 19 1/2 minutes of ice time. The 32-year-old, who was drafted third overall by San Jose in 1992, signed a five-year, $17.5 million contract with the Flyers prior to last season, when he recorded three goals and 21 assists in 79 games.

Philadelphia did receive some good news, however, learning that defenseman Denis Gauthier would be ready for the team's home opener against the New York Rangers on Saturday evening. The 30-year-old missed Thursday's contest with a head injury.


----------



## Knightfall

*Thrashers send Brathwaite to AHL*
*Associated Press*
_10/7/2006 4:28:08 PM_

*ATLANTA (AP) - The Atlanta Thrashers assigned goalie Fred Brathwaite to Chicago of the American Hockey League on Saturday.*

Brathwaite was 1-1 in the pre-season, allowing 4.29 goals per game. He and Johan Hedberg were added in the off-season to play behind Kari Lehtonen. Hedberg remains on the roster as Lehtonen's top backup.

Brathwaite spent the past two seasons with Ak-Bars Kazan of Russian Super League.


----------



## Knightfall

*Konopka signs with Ducks; off to Portland*
*Associated Press*
_10/8/2006 12:02:03 AM_

*ANAHEIM, Calif. (AP) - The Anaheim Ducks re-signed Zenon Konopka to a two-year contract and will send him to its Portland Pirates affiliate in the American Hockey League, the team announced Saturday.*

Terms of the deal were not disclosed.

The Niagara Falls, Ont., native split the 2005-06 season between Anaheim and Portland.

He had four goals, three assists and 48 penalty minutes in 23 games with the Ducks, and 44 points and 57 penalty minutes in 34 games with Portland.

Konopka, 25, signed as a free agent with Anaheim on Sept. 1, 2004.


----------



## Knightfall

*Blue Jackets make room for Zherdev*
*Canadian Press*
_10/8/2006 1:42:32 PM_

*COLUMBUS, Ohio (CP) - With right-winger Nikolai Zherdev set to return, the Columbus Blue Jackets assigned centre Geoff Platt to the Syracuse Crunch of the American Hockey League on Sunday.*

Zherdev is expected to make his regular season debut against the Phoenix Coyotes on Monday night.

The restricted free agent appeared set to play in Russia this season, but the two sides agreed on a US$7.5-million, three-year deal on Sept. 28.

The 21-year-old Ukrainian was second in goals (27) and points (54) with the Blue Jackets last season, his second in the NHL.

Platt played one game with Columbus and did not record a point. The 21-year-old Toronto native led the Blue Jackets in pre-season scoring with seven points (four goals, three assists) in four games.

Platt, who played junior hockey with the Ontario Hockey League's Erie Otters, recorded 65 points (30-35) and 58 penalty minutes in 68 games with Syracuse last season. He also had five assists in 15 games with Columbus.


----------



## Knightfall

*Ducks sign Pahlsson to extension*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_10/8/2006 2:55:48 PM_

*The Anaheim Ducks have signed forward Samuel Pahlsson to a two-year contract extension. No financial terms of the deal were disclosed.*

"Samuel Pahlsson has established himself as one of the best two-way centers in this league," said Ducks' executive vice president and general manager Brian Burke. "We rely on him to kill penalties, win faceoffs and shut down opposing teams' top lines, and he does all those things well."

The 28-year-old had 11 goals and 10 assists over his 82 games for the Ducks last season. He was acquired from Boston in exchange for Andrei Nazarov and Patrick Traverse in 2000.


----------



## Knightfall

*Bruins send Tenkrat to Providence*
*Canadian Press*
_10/9/2006 12:52:42 PM_

*BOSTON (CP) - The Boston Bruins assigned winger Petr Tenkrat to their American Hockey League affiliate in Providence on Monday.*

The 29-year-old was a healthy scratch for the Bruins first two regular-season games. Tenkrat had one goal with six penalty minutes in five pre-season games.

He spent the past four seasons playing for teams in Finland and Russia.

In 113 NHL games with Anaheim and Nashville, Tenkrat has 13 goals and 38 points.


----------



## Knightfall

*Report: Flyers interested in Leetch*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_10/9/2006 3:04:01 PM_

*According to the Philadelphia Inquirer, the Flyers are looking to sign free agent veteran defenceman Brian Leetch.*

The Flyers are without Mike Rathje for an indefinite period due to a herniated disk, and would like Leetch to solidify their power play.

"Brian has not made any decisions about the season so far," Leetch's agent Jay Grossman told the Inquirer. "We've been contacted by a number of teams about playing this season. There are a number of things Brian has to sort through. He's made no decision in his personal situation."

Currently, the Flyers have Joni Pitkanen quarterbacking the power play with some help from newcomer Nolan Baumgartner and second-year NHLer Freddy Meyer, neither of whom boasts power play credentials to match Leetch, an 18-year NHL veteran who has scored 1028 points in 1205 career games with the Rangers, Maple Leafs and Bruins.

Leetch, 38, had 32 points, and a minus-10 rating, in 61 games with Boston last season.


----------



## Knightfall

*Coyotes' Ballard out at least four weeks*
*TSN.ca Staff with Arizona Republic files*
_10/10/2006 2:47:57 PM_

*Phoenix Coyotes defenseman Keith Ballard will be out of action for at least four weeks due to a fracture in his right hand sustained Monday night in the Coyote loss to Columbus.*

Ballard, in his second year with the Coyotes, flew to Phoenix Tuesday to be examined by team doctors. Surgery is likely.

Ballard, in his rookie season (2005), registered 39 points for Phoneix.  The Coyotes originally traded Chris Gratton, Ossi Vaananen and a 2nd round selection (Paul Stastny) in 2005 to the Colorado Avalanche for Derek Morris and Keith Ballard.  Ballard was originally drafted in the 1st round (11th overall) by Buffalo in 2002.

"I should have gotten out of the way," Ballard half-joked after Monday's game. ".Injuries are part of the game. This is not the end of the world."

The Coyotes recalled defenseman Keith Yandle, who nearly won a roster spot in training camp, from their top affiliate in San Antonio to replace Ballard.


----------



## Knightfall

*Kubina sidelined with strained MCL*
*TSN.ca Staff*
_10/10/2006 5:18:36 PM_

*The Toronto Maple Leafs could be without the services of defenceman Pavel Kubina for a prolonged period of time.*

The team revealed Tuesday that the veteran blueliner suffered a strained medial collateral ligament after a knee-on-knee collision with Todd Bertuzzi in Monday's 2-1 shootout win against the Florida Panthers.

Kubina didn't return to the game and had great difficulty making it to the dressing room.

Though the injury will keep him out of the lineup for a indefinite period of time, Kubina will not have to undergo surgery.

Kubina is the the fifth injured defenceman for the Leafs since training camp. Defencemen Andrew Wozniewski (shoulder), Carlo Colaiacovo (head), Staffan Kronwall (ankle) and Brenden Bell (foot) remain out for Toronto.


----------



## Knightfall

*Stars activate centre Stefan from IR*
*Canadian Press*
_10/11/2006 12:58:05 PM_

*FRISCO, Tex. (CP) - The Dallas Stars activated centre Patrik Stefan from the injured reserve list Wednesday.*

The Czech forward could make his regular-season debut Thursday against Los Angeles although, with seven centres on their roster, the Stars may decide to make him a healthy scratch.

Stefan, 26, was placed on the list Oct. 3 with a hip injury and missed the team's first two regular-season games. He didn't record a goal in four pre-season games with the team.

The Stars acquired Stefan, the No. 1 pick in the 1999 draft, in a trade with Atlanta last June.

In 64 games with the Thrashers last season, Stefan recorded 10 goals and 14 assists.


----------



## Knightfall

*Crosby's hand bruised, but not broken*
*TSN.ca Staff with Pittsburgh Post Gazette files*
_10/11/2006 1:40:06 PM_

*Pittsburgh Penguins centre Sidney Crosby won't miss any action after suffering a bruised hand during practice on Tuesday.*

Crosby was obvious pain after he tried to grab a high pass from rookie defenceman Kris Letang with his left hand after the formal conclusion of the team's practice at Mellon Arena.

He was doubled over for several minutes and feared that he'd suffered a break in his hand.

"That's the first thing that comes to mind," Crosby told the Pittsburgh Post Gazette. "It was like, you're expecting a pass and the puck's coming at you, so you just react. I just caught it, and it stung me."

An examination by a team trainer determined it was nothing more than a bruise, and it was later confirmed by an X-ray.


----------



## Knightfall

*Leafs' Kubina dejected but relieved*
*Canadian Press*
_10/11/2006 3:55:44 PM_

*TORONTO (CP) - Pavel Kubina is disappointed that he's been sidelined with a knee injury but he also knows it could have been worse.*

"The good news is there is no surgery," the Toronto Maple Leafs defenceman said Wednesday, a day after getting the diagnosis. "I'll work hard to come back as soon as possible."

He'll be out at least four weeks, but it really depends on how the 29-year-old Czech native responds to treatment on his strained medial collateral ligament. He's never had an injury on the left knee.

Signed July 1 to a US$20-million, four-year deal as one of Toronto's key off-season additions, this is the last thing Kubina wanted early in the season as he tried to prove to fans and the media he's worth the big money.

"It is frustrating, but there's nothing I can do," said the former Tampa blue-liner.

He also dismissed the theory that his injury sustained in Monday's game against Florida had to do with bad ice at the Air Canada Centre.

"Definitely not, that was not an ice issue," stressed Kubina. "It was a collision in front of the net with (Todd) Bertuzzi. He fell on my left knee and pushed my knee inside. I felt a lot of pain right away and I couldn't get up."

"It was, I'd say, bad luck, just a collision in front of the net. Not an ice issue at all."

He's the most significant in a long line of injured Toronto defencemen, joining Andrew Wozniewski (shoulder), Carlo Colaiacovo (head), Staffan Kronwall (ankle) and Brenden Bell (foot).

"Like four guys are out right now," said Kubina. "Sometimes you go through half a season without injuries and sometimes (you have) a lot of guys going down."

Bell is nearing a return. He skated alone with assistant coach Keith Acton before practice Wednesday and later joined the rest of the team for their skate.

"I think my conditioning needs a little bit but I'd be willing to get into a game," said Bell. "There's a little ways to go but I'm pretty close. I'm ready to go whenever they want me."

Saturday's game against Calgary is a more likely return date for Bell. Tough guy Wade Belak, who started the season at forward, was back on defence in practice with Jay Harrison as his partner and would likely be there for Thursday's game at New Jersey.

"I'm comfortable with Belak on the blue-line,'' said head coach Paul Maurice, who doesn't want to rush Bell back unless team doctors say it's OK.

"First, Brendan is still injured until someone tells me different," added Maurice. "No player is coming back earlier than he is ready because we have players with the (AHL) Marlies."

Meanwhile, Maurice announced that backup J.S. Aubin would get his first start of the season at New Jersey.

"I think he a good goaltender and I don't think these guys can sit out that long and stay sharp," said Maurice. "He had a very good camp and I think the timing is right."

Maurice will also stick with a late-game line change he made Monday night. The coach replaced Alexei Ponikarovsky with winger Darcy Tucker on the top line with Mats Sundin and Kyle Wellwood.

"It has absolutely nothing to do with Darcy Tucker," said Maurice. "It got to do with Alexei Ponikarovsky. When he and Stajan and O'Neill get the second half of that power play they also get some time together five on five. I really like the way they played together.

"So I didn't think I was losing anything by putting Darcy with Mats. It makes the bench easier to run."

Tucker was unfazed by the change.

"It doesn't really matter," said the 31-year-old veteran, who is off to fast start with four points (3-1) in four games. "There's a lot of good players on this team. I'm happy to play anywhere. Maybe when I was younger it would have been a big deal."


----------



## Knightfall

*From Sportsnet.ca!*

*Hockey Hearsay*
_October 11, 2006_

*Jordan Staal headed back to juniors*
The Pittsburgh Penguins are expected to send rookies Jordan Staal and Kristopher Letang back to their junior teams soon in order to preserve a year of free agency.

According to the *Pittsburgh Tribune-Review*, Penguins general manager Ray Shero acknowledges that both players are telented enough to be in the NHL, but says an extra year in the junior ranks could help both players down the road.

Back when he worked for the Senators, Shero delivered the same bad news to Marian Hossa, who later became one of the top scorers in the league.

*Ducks deny talk of Bryzgalov deal*
Anaheim Ducks general manager Brian Burke is dismissing rumours that goaltender Ilya Bryzgalov could be traded to the Philadelphia Flyers.

Burke tells the *Orange County Register* that there's "not a shred of truth" to any trade talks.

The Ducks (3-0-0) are happy to hold on to both Bryzgalov and Jean-Sebastien Giguere to give them depth between the pipes, espcially after Giguere suffered a leg cramp in the opening game of the season.

*Wang won't budge on Russian exile*
Either New York Islanders owner Charles Wang really, really likes you (Rick DiPietro) or he really, really doesn't. Just ask former first-round draft pick Sean Bergenheim.

Bergenheim, the 22nd overall draft pick in 2002, opted to play in Russia over signing a contract he believed was a lowball offer from the organization, *reports Newsday*.

What was originally a $730,000, two-way offer from the team was changed into a $500,000 one-way deal after Bergenheim balked at the idea of being sent to the minors. The one-way deal virtually guaranteed the young forward a spot on the Islanders roster.

Bergenheim balked at the second offer and signed a deal with a Russian team despite GM Garth Snow's warning that should he miss training camp, the team policy is to write him off for the year. Well, now Bergenheim wants back and the team is sticking to their guns.

"We offered him a one-way contract." said Snow. "He turned it down, and we spent that money on other players. I relayed that message to his agent and to Sean himself in mid-August. I said there's only so much of the pie to go around when you're working with a salary cap like we are."

But Bergenheim's agent Mark Gandler believes they are being overly hard on his client.

"I asked Garth to knock on Charles' door and explain the situation, but that's not happening. Charles tells him what to do. That would not be happening if Neil Smith still were the general manager . . . The world according to Garth is that Sean's spot is taken. You're talking about a young player whose development is important. I guess they're stubborn because Sean and I were stubborn."

"I understand the rule, but I don't think it's fair to Sean or the fans," Gandler said. "If they want a public apology, that's fine. Somebody has to compromise. At this point, it doesn't look like Charles is willing to do that.

*Now Leetch on Leafs radar?*
With Pavel Kubina out for an extended stay, could Brian Leetch be once again be in the Maple Leafs plans?

For the short term, Wade Belak will likely make the move to the blueline but at best, Belak playing defence is a stop gap measure.

With Staffan Kronwall, Carlo Colaiacovo and Andy Wozniewski all still at least two weeks away from active duty, the *Toronto Star's Damian Cox* believes the Leafs will once again contact Leetch to see if he would be willing to don the Blue and White once again.

Other options include Jason Wooley, who couldn't make the Hurricanes lineup out of training camp, and Florida's Steve Montador or New Jersey's Dan McGillis may be had for the right price.


----------



## Teflon Billy

So far Roberto Luongo is everything he ws sold to us as.

WooT!


----------



## Knightfall

Just letting all the hockey fans know I won't be posting anything else in this thread, for this year. Come back next year for more free agency frenzy and player news!

Game On!  

KF72


----------



## Agamon

Thanks, Knightfall.  This was a great thread.  I Look forward to next off-season.  Actually, I don't...my Habs are about to have most of their d-men and their best scorer become UFAs...

And for my last word: What deal DiPietro is turning out to be!


----------

